# MMA Discussion Thread



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Amazing new and fresh MMA thread.

Walls loves Faber or something like that.

MMA needs more roundhouses.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

So is this where we post about horses?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes. This is indeed where all horse talk goes.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Good, Role Model would be proud.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I miss the old thread already.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

^ Word


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Chris Weidman vs. Tim Boetsch Official For UFC 155 & Hector Lombard vs. Rousimar Palhares Official For UFC On FX 6


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Anyone watching Fight Factory? After so many seasons of TUF, it's refreshing to get a different take on the documentation of fighter growth. I love the focus on training and the fact that any given week the show could center around a prospect like Carrasco or a top talent like Koscheck. It definitely doesn't hurt that AKA have such a strong team.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jon Jones: “I do something and it’s the worst thing in the world. Then when someone else does it, it’s almost OK. Chael says all this crazy stuff, but then I say something slight and it’s like, ‘Oh, that was the cockiest thing I’ve ever heard.’ Dan Henderson called me a kid 1,000 times leading up to that fight and we never even fought. I call him an old man once and the whole world was like, ‘You freakin’ age discriminator. You’re such a bad person.’ Wow. I can’t get away with anything and everyone else does pretty much whatever they want! I just want to reward the fans with a great fight, so they can remember why they’re all supposed to be here!”


He's right. He gets hated on for everything he does


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Calling Jones a kid is cause he's young. Calling Dan old is saying he doesn't belong in the sport. :side:


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Tim Boetsch is a mid card fighter at best. He Lucked out against Lombard who fucking flopped on his Debut. Weidman will beat Boetsch easily but, just Imagine Silva/Boetsch as the headlining fight of a fight, just fucking weird.

Jon Jones will DESTROY Vitor, round one KO/TKO Prolly.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmmmmm.......nope. I don't like this, not one little bit.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

like i said in the other thread, hopefully jones gets KTFO


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rumors going around that Wanderlei Silva will be facing Jake Shields. 

Wat.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jake Shields moved back to middleweight, whats the issue?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

There's a lot of great fights happening and fights that have the potential to happen brewing up.

GSP vs Silva
Edgar vs Aldo
Cain vs JDS ( I think the first fight was kind of a fluke and that Cain will make the next fight a lot more interesting).
Overeem vs JDS
Penn vs Rory

The list goes on. Kinda makes up for the lackluster cards of late.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Penn vs MacDonald will be a one sided fight. Penn is going to get his ass handed to him.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I honestly hope it is. I'm tired of people making excuses for Penn, claiming he wasn't motivated and stuff. If the guy isn't motivated to step in the cage than he should retire.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It's going to be great to hear BJ cry again after Rory beats the fuck out of him. Then he can retire for the 15th time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He has retired. A couple of times actually. He's only taking the fight with Rory b/c he got called out. If Penn applied himself then he'd be the GOAT lightweight in MMA.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Penn could have been the greatest ever if he didn't fuck around. It's sad actually because if he applied himself he could have had a couple years of dominating two divisions.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

GSP would have still dominated Welterweight imo, even with BJ there. GSP vs Penn 2 was a really one sided fight.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

If Penn was in better shape he would have dominated his first fight with GSP and probably wouldn't have lost his second fight with Hughes.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

GSP/Penn 2 was years after their first fight and years after the time he would have dominated.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Daniel Cromier said in an interview that he's told Zuffa should he get past Mir, he'd be interested in fighting Jones as well as coaching opposite him on TUF, I know he says he's keeping his options open in every interview but YES FUCKING PLEASE, make this happen.

also, Dan Miller tweeted that his kids much needed kidney transplant was a success, great to hear(Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not sure why Jones would bother jumping up to HW if it wasn't necessary.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Could Cormier cut down to LHW?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> not sure why Jones would bother jumping up to HW if it wasn't necessary.


Cormier was talking about dropping down
http://www.espn.co.uk/ufc/sport/story/169375.html

Although I think he's had problems in the past trying to get below hw and I think it still depends on who wins the JDS v Cain fight.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jones beats Cormier all day, especially at LHW. Cormier is a small, compact guy and not a chance he gets inside on Jones. Jones picks him apart from a distance or takes him down and smashes him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't think Cormier could drop effectively down to 205.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> He has retired. A couple of times actually. He's only taking the fight with Rory b/c he got called out. If Penn applied himself then he'd be the GOAT lightweight in MMA.


except... BJ Penn is already the best of all time at lightweight


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Until Aldo moves up.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Poster for 153 up. Looks sick.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

If Edgar beats Aldo, where do you guys think that cements his legacy all time?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> If Edgar beats Aldo, where do you guys think that cements his legacy all time?


A) He won't.

B) If he does, then I'll think about it then. You can make an argument that he could be one of the best rounded fighters ever in the lighter divisions. Also, the guy might have the best heart of a fighter I've ever seen. Beat BJ twice, came back against Maynard despite him being in major trouble, and went on to beat him the second time. Also, while the first fight wasn't really close, I thought he won the second time against Benson as big of a fan I am of Henderson. He always comes back stronger. The guy doesn't quit, and that has to be respected. 

That being said, Aldo vs. Edgar is going to end up like Faber vs. Aldo did.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ogorodnikov said:


> except... BJ Penn is already the best of all time at lightweight


debateable. He is one of the best but you could argue for a few other fighters. If he actually tried there would be absolutely no disputing it, he'd be far and away the best, not only in the LW division but potentially all of MMA.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> debateable. He is one of the best but you could argue for a few other fighters. If he actually tried there would be absolutely no disputing it, he'd be far and away the best, not only in the LW division but potentially all of MMA.


funny how you don't mention any names, though. and we were talking LW GOAT here, not all of MMA.

the guy in his prime was a killer. despite having 8 losses on his record, only 3 were at lightweight, and one was a controversial decision and arguably when he was past his prime (whether it was or not, i don't really care.) BJ Penn is pretty easily the best ever at LW currently, and it's not really all that close. 

seriously, who is first if not for BJ? Gomi? i mean... there's no one else.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Palhares vs. Hector Lombard to headline UFC on FX 6 in Australia Dec 16. Great fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ogorodnikov said:


> funny how you don't mention any names, though. and we were talking LW GOAT here, not all of MMA.
> 
> the guy in his prime was a killer. despite having 8 losses on his record, only 3 were at lightweight, and one was a controversial decision and arguably when he was past his prime (whether it was or not, i don't really care.) BJ Penn is pretty easily the best ever at LW currently, and it's not really all that close.
> 
> seriously, who is first if not for BJ? Gomi? i mean... there's no one else.


Gomi, Aoki & Edgar you could all make a case for. I'm saying if Penn put the work in, there would be no debate. You couldn't make a case for anyone else. 

If you look at the other divisions, 135 has Torres, Cruz, 145 has Aldo and Faber, 170 has Matt Hughes and GSP, 185 has Anderson Silva, 205 has Liddell, Ortiz, Jones, Shogun, Wandy, Hendo, 265 has Fedor, Cro Cop, Big Nog, Couture. Now some of those make more of a case than others but really only Silva stands head and shoulders above everyone in their respective divisions. Penn would be peerless if he didn't slack off. 

As it stands he's still one of the best, and i still consider him the best ftr, but he's not as peerless as Silva and its a shame as he could have been. 

as for the all time bit, i know what we're talking about and i know you can't read so i'll slow it up for you, *If Penn put the work in, he'd not only be the LW GOAT, but up there for GOAT in all of MMA.* Do you understand the point that is being made or do i have to spell it out for you again? I think i will have to at some point as you're incapable of thinking. Its a seperate point on top of the discussion, do you understand? You understand how conversation works? Good.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

hahaha, i can't read, huh?



> Originally Posted by Rush View Post
> He has retired. A couple of times actually. He's only taking the fight with Rory b/c he got called out. *If Penn applied himself then he'd be the GOAT lightweight in MMA.*


please show me where that line says "he's probably the best of all time at LW, but not as much as he could have been." please. you CLEARLY didn't say that and said BJ Penn COULD HAVE been the best LW ever if he tried harder. which would directly imply that you said he isn't the best of all time.

let's not start backtracking now to make up for being wrong, like you usually are Mr. Self Proclaimed "MMA Elitist." :lol 

also, you can't really make a case for Edgar. his LW career could be potentially over, and he hasn't done nearly enough to be considered the greatest of all time. it isn't Gomi seeing as BJ Penn obliterated him in what was basically both of their primes, and BJ Penn's fights were against better talent overall in the LW division. not only that, but BJ Penn only has 3 losses at LW, and Gomi, while not in his prime anymore, hurts his LW legacy more and more by fighting and getting losses. 

Aoki is just a fucking retarded mention. like, flat out, senseless mention with zero thought process. i could see someone who is relatively new to MMA saying Gomi or Edgar, but Aoki is fucking funny. he's a nifty fighter, but terribly one dimensional. i mean... it's not even remotely close. no need to reach that hard just to try and salvage any type of point you can make, just stop replying. too much internet pride?

not that i had to justify what i said anyway, because you yourself just said he IS the best. which again, contradicts your original post to no surprise. 

oh wait, let me guess, "it's a point ON top of the discussion!" whatever that means... :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I consider him the best, but its not clear cut. Silva is clear cut, Penn is debateable. Understand?

I'm not self proclaimed mma elitest, that was levelled at me multiple time in the old thread by other posters. But yeah, keep trying lad, i know you've been watching mma for about 6 months now and you're just dying to try and proe you're a big man. Come on, have another go.

Gomi is past his prime, that doesn't stop anyone calling Fedor the GOAT, Liddell, Wandy etc for continuing to fight, and lose after already creating a lasting legacy. 

Oh yes b/c one dimensional fighters cannot be considered. Of course, you have to be skilled at everything to be considered right? right? Aoki is a brilliant ground fighter with shitty striking. It makes him irrelevant nowadays in MMA, however in his prime he was class. I understand that you have no idea about that and you've likely never seen him fight but settle down. If being good at everything was part of your checklist for what makes a GOAT fighter then that takes out most of the fighters who helped build the sport, the Gracies being high up on that list. 

How about you head off, watch some MMA and learn a thing or 2. then come back and try and discuss it.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> I consider him the best, but its not clear cut. Silva is clear cut, Penn is debateable. Understand?


which isn't what you said initially. 



> I'm not self proclaimed mma elitest, that was levelled at me multiple time in the old thread by other posters. But yeah, keep trying lad, i know you've been watching mma for about 6 months now and you're just dying to try and proe you're a big man. Come on, have another go.


me and you both know that isn't true. you, on the other hand... man. after being wrong so many fucking times i think you already have one foot through the door. 



> Gomi is past his prime, *that doesn't stop anyone calling Fedor the GOAT, Liddell, Wandy etc for continuing to fight*, and lose after already creating a lasting legacy.


yes the fuck it does. it's about best all time... you know... overall. not the best prime. people debate whether Fedor/Liddell/Wandy are the best of all time in their division ALL the fucking time. Fedor losing 3 times in a row is constantly mentioned, people use it as a way to prove he was fighting cans most of the time in Pride. that's just one example. the list goes on and on and on of fighters that hurt their legacy and people question it after a while. jesus fucking christ, do you seriously think people don't debate Jens Pulvers legacy being damaged? i know his prime was before you were even born more than likely, but just take a look at his record. it's that simple.

go to some events, talk to people at said events (or anywhere, really) read some forums outside of this one, you'll see that for yourself. i know that's a dark world for you, but if you tried it you'll see how cool it is. you might actually talk to someone who knows what he's talking about, so he could fill you in. you need it.



> Oh yes b/c one dimensional fighters cannot be considered. Of course, you have to be skilled at everything to be considered right? right? Aoki is a brilliant ground fighter with shitty striking. It makes him irrelevant nowadays in MMA, however in his prime he was class. I understand that you have no idea about that and you've likely never seen him fight but settle down. If being good at everything was part of your checklist for what makes a GOAT fighter then that takes out most of the fighters who helped build the sport, the Gracies being high up on that list.


there's a difference between what the Gracies did and what's being talked about here. stop reaching, for the love of god.

Aoki was brilliant on the ground, yes, but guess what? so is BJ Penn. meanwhile, BJ Penn has better takedown defense and infinitely better striking. BJ Penn's prime isn't comparable to Shinya Aoki's. at all. it just.... isn't.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ogorodnikov said:


> me and you both know that isn't true. you, on the other hand... man. after being wrong so many fucking times i think you already have one foot through the door.


except i'm not wrong and you're the one who bitched out and reported one of my posts b/c you couldn't handle an argument :lmao




> people debate whether Fedor/Liddell/Wandy are the best of all time in their division ALL the fucking time.


and that's what i said. They get talked about in this dicsussion even though the end to their careers (and Wandy's continuing career) wasn't stellar



> Fedor losing 3 times in a row is constantly mentioned, people use it as a way to prove he was fighting cans most of the time in Pride. that's just one example. the list goes on and on and on of fighters that hurt their legacy and people question it after a while. jesus fucking christ, do you seriously think people don't debate Jens Pulvers legacy being damaged? i know his prime was before you were even born more than likely, but just take a look at his record. it's that simple.


Yes, there is a limit to it. Fedor losing a few times in Strikeforce and then giving it up not too long after is an acceptable way of bowing out so to speak. Pulver has passed the point of a great fighter trying to get back and is damaging his legacy by not walking away. No one liks to bow out when they're on top, not many fighters do. There is an acceptable range of fights before enough is enough. Pulver reached that point a long time ago.



> there's a difference between what the Gracies did and what's being talked about here. stop reaching, for the love of god.
> 
> Aoki was brilliant on the ground, yes, but guess what? so is BJ Penn. meanwhile, BJ Penn has better takedown defense and infinitely better striking. BJ Penn's prime isn't comparable to Shinya Aoki's. at all. it just.... isn't.


No there isn't in terms of fighting ability. Royce Gracie was an incrediably one dimensional fighter, every fighter from that period was. Do you discount Ortiz's accomplishments b/c he was one dimensional? Do you call Cro Cop not one of the greats as he is more one dimensional than current fighters?

Aoki still has a better ground game than Penn, and i didn't say he was better. I said you can make a case. If Penn used his abilities to their potential then there would be no room for argument. That is what you're not understanding here at all. He would be like Silva, there is no other fighter who comes remotely close to him. That is the legacy that Penn could have had.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Well shit :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Penn could easily have been GOAT in the 155 division had he applied himself more. Problem is, he's surrounded by yes men and his work ethic isn't up to par with other fighters. BJ breaks as well, a lot. During and after fights.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Round 2 between Rush and ogorodnikov :lol


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> except i'm not wrong and you're the one who bitched out and reported one of my posts b/c you couldn't handle an argument :lmao


oh really?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11993691-post20.html



> If Penn applied himself then he'd be the GOAT lightweight in MMA.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11998378-post39.html



> As it stands he's still one of the best, and i still consider him the best ftr,





> If Penn put the work in, he'd not only be the LW GOAT, but up there for GOAT in all of MMA. Do you understand the point that is being made or do i have to spell it out for you again?


2 completely different things. you contradicted yourself again for the umpteenth time and can't handle it because of your massive internet ego. then again, i'm talking to someone who frequents a "Rants" section on a wrestling forum. i shouldn't expect much, if anything.

here it is, watered down:

1)you said BJ Penn could have been the best LW of all time if he applied himself
2)i tell you he is, in fact, the best LW of all time
3)you backtrack and say you said he's the best of all time (" As it stands he's still one of the best, and i still consider him the best ftr, but he's not as peerless as Silva and its a shame as he could have been. "), but he isn't far and away the best like he could've been

so basically you're saying you agree BJ Penn is the Goat, but initially you said he "could have been the GOAT" if he applied himself. :lmao :lmao :lmao

so which one was it? you can't have both. at least stick to your original point and try to defend while you think BJ Penn isn't the LW GOAT, which is exactly what you said in the first place. even though that would've been stupid as well, it wouldn't be as embarrassing as this.

and by the way, i didn't report you because i "couldn't handle the argument." i reported you to get you banned, and it worked flawlessly. how would "not handling the argument" even work? you could come back a week later and still respond, couldn't you? what the fuck?



> and that's what i said. They get talked about in this dicsussion even though the end to their careers (and Wandy's continuing career) wasn't stellar


hello? you said that Wand/Liddell/Fedor losing doesn't stop anyone from questioning their legacy, and i tell you it did. then you say "that's what i said." 

are you even on the same fucking stratosphere anymore?



> Yes, there is a limit to it. Fedor losing a few times in Strikeforce and then giving it up not too long after is an acceptable way of bowing out so to speak. Pulver has passed the point of a great fighter trying to get back and is damaging his legacy by not walking away. No one liks to bow out when they're on top, not many fighters do. There is an acceptable range of fights before enough is enough. Pulver reached that point a long time ago.


acceptable way of bowing out? by who's standards? yours?

not that i care either way about Fedor, but him losing 3 times in a row when he was deemed almost unbeatable before that for sure damaged his legacy. it's going to mentioned a fucking LOT in any discussion of Fedor. it's not going to be "Generally accepted" as a way of going out just because you say so. luckily your words aren't the end all be all MMA Elitist.



> No there isn't in terms of fighting ability. Royce Gracie was an incrediably one dimensional fighter, every fighter from that period was. Do you discount Ortiz's accomplishments b/c he was one dimensional? Do you call Cro Cop not one of the greats as he is more one dimensional than current fighters?


i don't discredit anyone, unlike yourself Mr "Struve/Miocic is a useless fight."

i'm discussing BJ Penn being the best of all time. you brought in Shinya Aoki and said he's arguably the LW Goat, which is clearly fucking retarded beyond comprehension. why? because he was one dimensional and clearly didn't fight talent up to the level that BJ Penn did. then you bring in.... Royce Gracie. Royce Gracie is a pioneer of the sport, and introduced a style and showed you have to be well rounded. he's fucking magnificent, but as far as best of all time, no, he's not in that discussion. not that i'm discrediting what he did, i'm saying he wasn't the most skilled, with the most belts and more impressive title run and overall career. you are comparing two completely fucking different entities for reasons unknown.



> Aoki still has a better ground game than Penn, and i didn't say he was better. I said you can make a case. *If Penn used his abilities to their potential then there would be no room for argument. That is what you're not understanding here at all.* He would be like Silva, there is no other fighter who comes remotely close to him. That is the legacy that Penn could have had.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11993691-post20.html

If Penn applied himself then he'd be the GOAT lightweight in MMA.

If Penn applied himself then *he'd be the GOAT lightweight in MMA.*

If Penn applied himself then *he'd be the GOAT lightweight in MMA.*

first post made on the subject. by you. make up your mind. stop scrambling. all you had to say was "by far" at the end if you meant to say that, but you clearly didn't say that. you didn't think BJ Penn was the best at LW and now you're running around in a panic. it's actually kinda fucking hilarious, so wait, don't stop scrambling.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

for fucks sake, want a bit of cheese with your whine?

I've never seen anyone so pedantic about anything in my life. Relax son, get out of the house and breathe. 



ogorodnikov said:


> and by the way, i didn't report you because i "couldn't handle the argument." *i reported you to get you banned*, and it worked flawlessly. how would "not handling the argument" even work? you could come back a week later and still respond, couldn't you? what the fuck?


so you bitched out. thats embarrassing.



> hello? you said that Wand/Liddell/Fedor losing doesn't stop anyone from questioning their legacy, and i tell you it did. then you say "that's what i said."


and i quote from your rambling diabtribe



> people debate whether Fedor/Liddell/Wandy are the best of all time in their division ALL the fucking time.


which is what i said. People do debate about these guys, thats what i said, and then you said the exact same thing there. Oh wait, am i being pedantic about the meaning behind those words. Jeez, i wonder how that feels 



> not that i care either way about Fedor, but him losing 3 times in a row when he was deemed almost unbeatable before that for sure damaged his legacy. it's going to mentioned a fucking LOT in any discussion of Fedor. it's not going to be "Generally accepted" as a way of going out just because you say so. luckily your words aren't the end all be all MMA Elitist.


3 losses damaged his legacy? The criticisms of Fedor that get thrown up now, are the same that got thrown up beforehand. 



> i don't discredit anyone, unlike yourself Mr "Struve/Miocic is a useless fight."


It doesn't deserve to be main eventing. This goes back to the amount of shows argument, even for a free show it is not a quality main event. Its nothing but a grab for money from people coming through the gate.



> i'm discussing BJ Penn being the best of all time. you brought in Shinya Aoki and said he's arguably the LW Goat, which is clearly fucking retarded beyond comprehension. why? because he was one dimensional and clearly didn't fight talent up to the level that BJ Penn did. then you bring in.... Royce Gracie. Royce Gracie is a pioneer of the sport, and introduced a style and showed you have to be well rounded. he's fucking magnificent, but as far as best of all time, no, he's not in that discussion. not that i'm discrediting what he did, i'm saying he wasn't the most skilled, with the most belts and more impressive title run and overall career. you are comparing two completely fucking different entities for reasons unknown.


are you calling my opinion fucking retarded. might have to cry to a mod about that. Hurts my massive internet ego, you're out of line 

Talent that BJ Penn did? Aoki fought the best of the guys who weren't in the UFC (and some that were). Penn fought the better fighters, but its not like Aoki was ducking and taking easy fights.

You don't consider Royce Gracie to have had an impressive career? wow.

I bring up Gracie as an example of a great fighter, who is one dimensional. You do not consider anyone who isn't a completely well rounded fighter in you discussion so that counts out Cro Cop, Liddell, pretty much anyone who built the sport, etc. I'm not arguing that he is the GOAT, or that he should be compared with Penn or Aoki. Its a seperate point in the discussion, you don't ever seem to grasp that with anything. To be clear, b/c you're going to harp on it again, its a point against a point in your argument on what makes a fighter a GOAT. It isn't on a tangent, its related to your shaky argument. 



> first post made on the subject. by you. make up your mind. stop scrambling. *all you had to say was "by far" at the end if you meant to say that*, but you clearly didn't say that. you didn't think BJ Penn was the best at LW and now you're running around in a panic. it's actually kinda fucking hilarious, so wait, don't stop scrambling.


which anyone with a brain could see is what i meant :kobe


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> so you bitched out. thats embarrassing.


because you can't read, i'll show you what i said yet again: 



> and by the way, i didn't report you because i "couldn't handle the argument." i reported you to get you banned, and it worked flawlessly. *how would "not handling the argument" even work? you could come back a week later and still respond, couldn't you? what the fuck?*


do you have selective reading because of your shattered internet ego? you've done irreversible damage to it.




> which is what i said. People do debate about these guys, thats what i said, and then you said the exact same thing there. Oh wait, am i being pedantic about the meaning behind those words. Jeez, i wonder how that feels


oh my god. i legitimately think you have schizophrenia or something. like... you're actually fucking insane.

original post unfortunately made by you: 

"Gomi is past his prime, that doesn't stop anyone calling Fedor the GOAT, Liddell, Wandy etc for continuing to fight, and lose after already creating a lasting legacy. "

you are saying that losing fights past your prime doesn't hurt your legacy initially. then you use an imaginary idea that "losing fights doesn't stop anyone from calling Fedor/Liddell/Wanderlei the arguable GOAT in their divisions." but that's the thing... it does. that's what i said. them losing fights past their prime HAS damaged their legacy in other peoples eyes. yes, some people like you don't think so (because you aren't very smart), but the point is that fighters losing DOES make people re-think about their legacy and status as best of all time. 

i just... i can't possibly make things any less watered down than i already have. you're impossibly dense. just absolutely, completely and utterly impossibly dense. it's fucking scary.



> 3 losses damaged his legacy? The criticisms of Fedor that get thrown up now, are the same that got thrown up beforehand.


what a fucking gem this is. hello, earth to MMA Elitist, PEOPLE USE HIS 3 LOSSES TO ACCENTUATE THAT HE WAS FIGHTING CANS THE WHOLE TIME. what part of that can't you possibly grasp? goodness fucking gracious, it's such a simple, common concept that is very, VERY frequently used in ANY MMA discussion about Fedor. if you knew what you were talking about, you'd know this.

because you need everything spoon-fed to you and brought down to like a first grade level, here, i'll dumb THIS down for you as well.

1)Fedor has amazing record (like 30-1! basically 30-0! wee! can you count to 30?)
2)People point out that he fought a lot of cans (there is a wikipedia article on what a tomato can is, since you don't know more than likely)
3) People argue one way or another
4) Fedor loses 3 fights in a row to good talent 
5) anti-Fedor people use these fights to prove that he wasn't that good after all

once _AGAIN_, because you need it burned into your small mind, understand that despite the "argument" being the same for Fedor not being as good as he was before and after the losses, people use those losses to re-enforce their original point that he was fighting cans. which again, goes back to his legacy being damaged in general MMA discussions.

woah, that was fucking hard!!




> It doesn't deserve to be main eventing. This goes back to the amount of shows argument, even for a free show it is not a quality main event. Its nothing but a grab for money from people coming through the gate.


doesn't change the fact that you called it a useless fight and both fighters have potential. oh wait, let me guess, by useless fight you mean "it's a useful fight, but it's not a main event, anyone with a brain could see what i meant!" LOL




> are you calling my opinion fucking retarded. might have to cry to a mod about that. Hurts my massive internet ego, you're out of line


your thought process is messed up. i don't think messed up is the phrase for it, you just... can't read. i don't know what else to say. 



> Talent that BJ Penn did? Aoki fought the best of the guys who weren't in the UFC (and some that were). Penn fought the better fighters, but its not like Aoki was ducking and taking easy fights.


who said Aoki was ducking or taking easy fights? i pointed out a fact --> BJ Penn fought better talent than Aoki. why would you even spend time responding to that if you clearly agree here? don't start making strawman arguments too man, come on. i know you're fighting a losing battle right from the get-go, but i'd rather you just stop responding and accept the fact that you're wrong for the zillionth time as opposed to constantly reaching for anything you can get your hands on. it's sad to see the MMA Elitist reduced to this.



> You don't consider Royce Gracie to have had an impressive career? wow.


point out where i said that. go ahead, i'll wait. oh wait, you can't. joker.



> I bring up Gracie as an example of a great fighter, who is one dimensional. You do not consider anyone who isn't a completely well rounded fighter in you discussion so that counts out Cro Cop, Liddell, pretty much anyone who built the sport, etc. *I'm not arguing that he is the GOAT*, or that he should be compared with Penn or Aoki. Its a seperate point in the discussion, you don't ever seem to grasp that with anything.
> To be clear, b/c you're going to harp on it again, *its a point against a point in your argument on what makes a fighter a GOAT*. It isn't on a tangent, its related to your shaky argument.


goldmine. truly a goldmine. i wish i had a signature big enough to fit your senseless statements. i really do.

anyway, i never said someone who is one dimensional can't be the best in their division or in a sport in general. i said Aoki was one dimensional, compared to BJ Penn, who wasn't. i was using a specific argument with 2 people, it wasn't hypothetical. it's an odyssey for you to grasp this, much like anything else MMA related, i know, but there you have it.

and just because i feel like i have to repeat it just so you fully understand:

1) you are accusing me of saying a one dimensional fighter can't be the best in his division
2) you must have forgotten that i was directly comparing Aoki to Penn, not generally speaking.

please let me know if you need this repeated a 3rd, 4th, and 5th time. i feel like i'll probably have to, evidenced by your "so you actually bitched out" post to start off your wall of terrible illogic. i clearly refuted what you said, and you just repeated yourself. it's like arguing with a 10 year old. really, it is.




> which anyone with a brain could see is what i meant :kobe


so if someone thinks the following statement:



> If BJ Penn applied himself,* he could have been the LW GOAT*


doesn't correlate to this one:



> BJ Penn is the GOAT, but he could have been the GOAT far and away if he applied himself


they don't have a brain? stop while you're behind, kiddo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you sure like to strawman the hell out of any argument don't you. This is pointless, you're not arguing about what i'm saying. You're off in your own fantasy world, its pathetic.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Since I am an MMA elitist, I will settle the record on GOAT in MMA. There are only two currently, Fedor and Silva. Fedor fought the very best in the HW division and destroyed all of them for about 5 years. There was no one in the UFC at that time that could touch Fedor, the best HW's were in pride. MMA began to evolve around Pride folded and Fedor couldn't fight some of the best arriving in the UFC. Because of Fedor's dominance for so long in a division that can't keep a champion, he is one of the greatest ever.

Anderson Silva doesn't need an explanation, we have seen everything he has done for the last 6 years and he has destroyed all of his fighters (except for one).

GSP is a close third, but he will probably get humbled by Silva if the fight happens.

I am not sold on Aldo lately just because he hasn't looked as dominant in the majority of his UFC fights, and I think Frankie has a good chance of winning.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd put Silva ahead of Fedor. GSP has the chance to move ahead of Fedor by the time his career is done, as does Aldo.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I would put Silva ahead obviously, I just think they are the only two imo. 

I remember when we were all drinking the kool-aid of guys like Hardy,Hathaway,Dunham, and Sotiropoulis, and now they are nothing but mid card fighters that we have mostly given up on.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'm still a big fan of Soti (aussie) and Dunham. Dunham has dropped right off the radar though, same as Jim Miller.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I like Hardy a lot, but more as a person than a fighter as I've said before. He's uber intelligent, never gets credit for it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

49-46 Rush.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> 49-46 Rush.


I wonder how Cecil Peoples scores it :lol

I'm ready for a rubber match


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

I find it highly amusing this guy's main argument is that Rush didn't say he thought Penn WAS the LW GOAT in his initial post despite the fact he said it a post or two later. Talk about desperate. Paragraphs and paragraphs of incoherent rambling when you both actually agree Penn is the LW GOAT :lmao .

I'm incredibly hyped for Aldo vs Edgar. Probably the closest thing to a genuine superfight we've had. Not quite as epic if it was champion vs champion or Aldo moving up after clearing out the FW division but still. 

Has GSP responded at all to Silva's (or rather his manager's) sudden interest in Silva-GSP?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kun10 said:


> I find it highly amusing this guy's main argument is that Rush didn't say he thought Penn WAS the LW GOAT in his initial post despite the fact he said it a post or two later. Talk about desperate. Paragraphs and paragraphs of incoherent rambling when you both actually agree Penn is the LW GOAT :lmao .


He seems like a WUM to me. He argued with me in the other thread because i said that the UFC 151 cancellation wasn't just Jones' fault, and that the UFC and Hendo are at fault too.

He argues for the sake of arguing. He would probs argue with someone who said that Anderson Silva was the GOAT Middleweight


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

nazzac said:


> I wonder how Cecil Peoples scores it :lol
> 
> I'm ready for a rubber match



No need for one, Rush won a decision both times.


I would have liked to have seen more leg kicks from Rush. Kudos to whoever gets that.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Myers said:


> Since I am an MMA elitist, I will settle the record on GOAT in MMA. There are only two currently, Fedor and Silva. Fedor fought the very best in the HW division and destroyed all of them for about 5 years. There was no one in the UFC at that time that could touch Fedor, the best HW's were in pride. MMA began to evolve around Pride folded and Fedor couldn't fight some of the best arriving in the UFC. Because of Fedor's dominance for so long in a division that can't keep a champion, he is one of the greatest ever.
> 
> Anderson Silva doesn't need an explanation, we have seen everything he has done for the last 6 years and he has destroyed all of his fighters (except for one).
> 
> ...


I think I read somewhere that he has had some cutting issues. At the start of his MMA days he'd sometimes need his gym to feed him b/c he wont have eaten. Now he's well better fed he's actually a big guy. His easiest cut it was commented was against Chad Mendes where he looked his dominant self again. Think he destroys Frankie.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ogorodnikov by KO in Round 1.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

:kobe


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I will skullfuck Taylor Swift for that AMP


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I dunno dude, horses tend to bite down a lot, be careful.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone else fancy arguing with that ogorodnikov. I have, and Rush has twice :lol

Walls? Jon Jones?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ogorodnikov by KO in Round 1.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rush is a trooper, I don't have his patience to deal with him like he did.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Kudos to anyone who does (Y)

I like a debate, and i rarely get pissed off while having one online, or in person. But that guy was really getting on my nerves :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I would have been civil with him for a little while, but not nearly as long as Rush. Plus, this site has turned into a fucking nanny state, I'll just get banned.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't argued with that ogre guy, but I have with Rush. Was not an easy task at all :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Rush said:


> I will skullfuck Taylor Swift for that AMP


Don't start something that we both know you can't finish. It's nice to see that all my hard work with you has paid off though. <3 



Myers said:


>


That was in the 2nd round. Nice try though.

Should've gone with this one:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Franklin knocking the fuck out of Chuck Liddell always makes my day.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm always down for a Liddell KO.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Didn't he knock Chuck out with a broken arm?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes. Liddell kicked him and it broke his arm and he still knocked him the fuck out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That was also the night that Rory almost beat Condit. Start of him being a total monster. After that, he started steam rolling through everyone.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Entertaining thread. 

Kudos.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't start something that we both know you can't finish. It's nice to see that all my hard work with you has paid off though. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know, I just went with the most brutal of knockouts, there were a few runner ups


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Is it bad that I love watching Liddell get knocked the fuck out?


Chuck got caught with a lot of hooks, a hole in his crazy throwing style that he had. Chuck over committed a lot of the time and people eventually figured it out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Poor Chuck. He really was a punching bag the last 5 fights of his career. Atleast he put new talent over 8*D


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Rampage is out of UFC 153 with an injury. Wonder if we'll see Chael step in for Glover?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sure hope so. Then we get to see Glover knock Chael the Fuck out.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Just to come back with some good news, Jose Aldo is out with a foot injury. I assume they won't have an interim belt and may just bring someone to fight Frankie. Korean Zombie or Ricardo Lamas get my vote.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Faber's campaigning for a shot at Frankie. It'd be kind of funny if the 2 guys who lost their last title fights in the divisions next to Featherweight end up fighting for an interim belt.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Fuck this. These injurys are taking the piss now. 2 great fights ruined now. How annoying is this.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joey Diaz said its Edgar vs Chael at 153 now. 

Dana is going to lose his mind any day now.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

152 is doing some crazies also. Matyushenko tore his achilles tendon but now we end up getting Roger Hollett vs Matt Hamill anyway. What's next, Bones breaks his back and Chuck Liddell steps in to face Vitor?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

No way, I really wanted to see THE JANITOR in person. That sucks.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

To be Dana White right now. :lol

Horrible news. Aldo/Edgar was so close!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Noel said:


> Just to come back with some good news, Jose Aldo is out with a foot injury. I assume they won't have an interim belt and may just bring someone to fight Frankie. *Korean Zombie* or Ricardo Lamas get my vote.


Id love to see that fight but pretty sure he's just had shoulder surgery and is still recovering.

Fuck this news, I knew that fucking card was too good to be true.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HOLY FUCK. We're getting Chael vs. Wanderlei at UFC 153 as a co-main since Rampage is out :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 





On a sidenote, Chaels going to get killed in Brazil by the crowd :lmao

Should be an easy win though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Chael is going to fucking smash Wandy, can't wait. I'm going to mark the fuck out when it happens.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Pride Wandy needs to be unleashed. If Wandy KO's Chael it will be the greatest moment in mma history. I can imagine, Chael stepping in, eating a combo. He gets rocked, Wandy grabs the head and starts delivering some knees to the face of Sonnen, Sonnen falls to the ground, IT IS ALL OVER!!!

Probs not going to happen. Sonnen will most likely UD Wandy, but i can hope.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Or, more realistically, they both meet in the center, Chael takes him down and beats the fuck out of him. He can probably sub Wandy.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

He won't submit Wandy, he'll just lay on him for 3 rounds.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Chael will takedown Wandy and pitter patter him for 3 rounds.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Am I missing something? I don't see on any news sites that Chael is fighting Wanderlei.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Nothing interests me about that fight - who really wants to see Chael verbally abuse a broken legend for 2 months and then sit on him for 3 rounds - but if it's the best UFC can come up with, I suppose I'll take it.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I would have liked Chael vs Glover personally.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

Where does it say Chael vs Wandy??


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I can't find it anywhere either. Too good to be true, I think. It would be great to listen to Chael talk shit about Wandy leading up to the fight and then smash him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> Andre Dida posted it on his facebook account and Wanderlei just tweeted UFC Rio?????
> 
> Machida tweeted a picture of him, shogun, big nog, and wandy saying they got a big surprise soon


Dida has apparently taken down his post on FB.

EDIT: http://www.espn.co.uk/ufc/sport/story/169850.html#

Machida hints at Teixeira v Wanderlei fight


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Night night, Wandy. People don't realize how good Teixeira really is. if those two really are fighting, I feel worse for Wandy now than I did about him facing my boy Chael.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

One guarentee in the Wandy vs Glover fight (if it happens) Somebody is getting knocked out


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, Wandy. Teixeira has scary power. He has the tools to retire Wandy.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Glover was impressive as hell in his UFC debut. Dominates the stand up, rocks Kingsbury, and then finishes it off with a submission


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Picture from today.










Jones please stop trying to look tough, we ALL know you're a puss bag for ducking Sonnen.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Silva/Bonnar headlines 153.

Silva should be forced to fight blindfolded, right?


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

Biggest fight of Bonnar's career. Hopefully he actually uses his weight advantage unlike Forrest who try to fucking kickbox with Anderson.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bonnar/Silva? :lmao

Fuck that card is looking ridiculous now...


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

So how long does Bonnar last against Anderson Silva?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

PartFive said:


> Biggest fight of Bonnar's career. Hopefully he actually uses his weight advantage unlike Forrest who try to fucking kickbox with Anderson.


ique2

Biggest fight of Bonnar's career will always be the first fight against Griffin. After all, that set him up with a job for life. As far as the fight goes, he doesn't have a chance no matter how he fights. Normally i say people have at least a punchers chance, Bonnar doesn't even have that. As for Forrest, his style matches up very poorly with Silva, he's not a wrestler and even then, you still have to set up takedowns with striking. Silva just made him look slow and retarded in their fight. 



Rated R™ said:


> Jones please stop trying to look tough, we ALL know you're a puss bag for ducking Sonnen.


:westbrook


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

calling the odds to be 20+ to 1


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rmx820 said:


> calling the odds to be 20000+ to 1


Fixed.

He's going to get murdered, however I'm not giving Bonnar enough credit. Tough son of a bitch that's never been KO'ed and managed to win a round against Jones despite getting thrown around for the first two. It'll make for a pretty entertaining fight.

And LOL at Jones "ducking" Sonnen. He's ducking no one. Give him anyone and he would have fought them in Toronto. The guy was just not willing to fight anyone at UFC 151, Sonnen or not. I'm one of the biggest Sonnen fans alive, and Jones eats him for breakfast every day of the week. Enough with the "Jones ducked Sonnen" bullshit


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Rmx820 said:


> calling the odds to be 200000+ to 0.5


Fixed for sure

Seriously, you have to give credit to Bonnar for taking a fight on such short notice especially against the best in the world Anderson Silva. Bonnar has a tough chin so it will be interesting to see how Bonnar takes Silva's shots.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The people that troll Dana White's twitter/facebook are 100 times worse then the losers that post on sherdog. To many ungrateful MMA fans if you ask me.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Glover vs Fabio Maldonado has been booked too. 

Silva vs Bonnar. Sounds like a massive mismatch, but at least they have got a fight. Silva is usually a great watch, so him on any card is great.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm just glad that Bonnar is finally getting another big fight. Seeing Silva fight again this soon after his last performance is just icing on the cake.

Much better than Chael/Wandy. I hope that fight never happens.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Bonnar/Anderson? When I read that I literally laughed out loud like Rogan told a funny joke. Fuck, I can't wait to see that. It's almost like a parody fight. Maybe they will spice it up and have him fight someone after Bonnar, gauntlet style. Like, once he stops Bonnar, just roll him out and have Brandon Vera run into the Octagon and have Silva fight him next, and when he beats Vera you roll him out and have Forrest run back in for the big box office smash re-match against Silva. It's the only way to make that card interesting, imo.

I can just hear Goldy after Silva beats all 3 "A-N-Derson S-I-Lva RUNS, THE, GAUNTLET."


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It's pretty crazy just how bad the injury situation is affecting match-ups this year. Surely there has to be a breaking point, but it'll be interesting to see what that is. They either need to bring in even more talent or start running less events, because situations like this are becoming all too common, and unfortunately they're inevitable going forward. Less events = stacked cards + options, and I don't think it would hurt the growth of UFC as much as some expect. One PPV per month and a TV card every two months would be ideal, in my opinion. Quality over quantity.

I'm surprised Anderson offered to step-up again, but it's probably a good sign for his future. I know he recently said that he wants to fight for another 6 years. That blows my mind. To think The Spider could potentially end up with a 13 year title reign. Madness.

Edit: I'm really glad to see Big Nog returning as well.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Anderson wasn't supposed to fight again until next year as well, I'm sure Dana had to pay him very well to get him to come in. People can bitch about less events all they want, it isn't going to happen. Personally, I love the how much content they are firing out these days. I just remember back in 08 when I wanted this much content so bad and now I have it, so I'm not going to hate. Yes, a lot of shit get ruined but that's life.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Always amuses me when people complain about injuries like its the UFC's fault. MMA as a sport has grown and as it has, fighters are going to keep pushing themselves harder and harder to be at their peak. Of course its going to mean there are more injuries if fighters are going harder. The other componant is that there are a ton of cards now, so if you do have to pull out through injury then there isn't as much time to wait until another card for a payday comes. There would be a bunch of fighters that pull out of events now with injuries that, even up until a few years ago they'd have just fought through.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The way I see it, if you don't like the card, don't buy it. Everyone knows how to watch fights online anyways. You know I am very excited for another Anderson Silva highlight reel, plus he gets to be the first to KO Stephan Bonnar.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Bonnar has lost already.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The People's Elbow :lmao

I don't think I could take it if Anderson fucked with Bonnar to the point of being able to land one. I might have to stop watching tv all together because nothing would ever be able to top it.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

There's no-one to blame for the injuries, but there's no denying that the way it's been handled hasn't been ideal. Something needs to happen to ensure that things like this don't continue as rampantly. Simply brushing it off as something that happens due to sport growth/fighter spirit could end up biting UFC on the ass. 

One week after cancelling an event for the first time, the same thing almost happened again with 153, because the growth in card schedule has left the UFC with virtually no option when a replacement is needed. A guy that hasn't fought at LHW in six years was handed title shot simply because he picked up the phone and asked for it. Eventually, people are going to tire of unfavorable replacements, and that's not good for a sport as young as MMA. 

It's great that fighters have more options, but it's not necessarily providing the viewer with the best entertainment right now. Less interesting cards means less money for everyone involved. It's a hard grind, and I understand what the UFC are doing, it just strikes me as a risky move and perhaps something that should be done with a little more patience. It's clearly a problem right now, and I don't personally see an issue with people bringing it up.

Having said that, I don't think that this will be a permanent problem, it's just something that's very obvious this year. As the UFC grows bigger and bigger, the marketability of each individual fighter should increase. We've seen most divisions strengthen significantly over the last few years, and as more people start training, things should become a little easier. Not that the injuries won't still happen; just that the replacements should be more favourable.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Alan Belcher vs Yushin Okami is set for UFC 155.

UFC 155 now looks like...


*Main Card:*
Junior Dos Santos vs. Cain Velasquez II (c)
Chael Sonnen vs. Forrest Griffin II
Chris Weidman vs. Tim Boetsch
Gray Maynard vs. Joe Lauzon
Alan Belcher vs. Yushin Okami
Chris Leben vs. Karlos Vemola

*Preliminary Card:*
Matt Mitrione vs. Phil De Fries


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

With the way the last few shows have went, we can expect to see the Sonnen fight, JDS fight and Leben fight to get cancelled somehow.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Did anyone watch TUF last night? I streamed the first 3 fights but fell asleep, was any of the other ones good?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The fights were fine, they edited the boring fights and highlighted the subs and KO's. I haven't watched the drama part of the show for a couple years now, I usually just forward to the fight each week.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Yeah I saw the preview for this season, looks like they've gone back to adding total idiots in instead of actual talent. Although, I'm sure some of these guys are pretty good. Whatever they need to do to up their ratings I guess and to the casual fan or people that have never heard of it, in house drama will draw them in I'm sure.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

personally I think GSP isn't hurt, i think he's scared, think he's scared to fight everyone around here...WHASSUP? WHERE YOU AT GEORGE? 

Points fighter George then promises Nick Diaz the worst beating of his life, Nick having probably the toughest chin in MMA but then sadly GSP gets injured again when they're scheduled to fight. No injuries, just scared homies.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Woah, this TUF season looks like it's gonna be one of the more entertaining ones.. CAN'T WAIT  
Personal favorite right now is the dude that looked like an accountant, has the psycho facial expression at the same time, love it


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Just in case anyone missed it, Tyrone Spong is going to be making his MMA debut at World Series of Fighting 1. He'll be fighting James McSweeney (English guy who was on TUF heavyweights)

Expect some crazy KO's, I just hope he's worked like crazy on his takedown defence.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The first episode of TUF was decent, nothing special. The fights were way better last season on the first episode, though. Roy is a dick with an ego that doesn't match his ability by any stretch. Carwin is going to smash him when they fight, without question.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Just came across this:






:lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.troll.me/meme/joe-rogan-wah/


I didn't do these, mind you. There is a thread on the UG with a bunch of other ones.


Edit: That video was funny as fuck :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't wait until Jordan Burrows gets into MMA. The guy would be and is a straight up beast. He would destroy everything and anything in the Welterweight division if he trains MMA.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Forrest Griffin to Stephen Bonnar on advice facing Anderson Silva: "Whatever I did, do the opposite of that".


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Forrest is awesome to follow on Twitter, so witty and sarcastic. It's a shame the UFC hasn't really given him much "mic time" so to speak. Anyway talking of that, I'm hearing rumours that the UFC are contemplating Forrest vs Stephan Bonnar for a TUF season.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, no thanks. I couldn't care less about either of them, no interest in having them fight again.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Got to Toronto yesterday, picking my ticket up either Thursday or Friday, depending on what day I can be bothered to trek to the arena to pick it up.

STOKED!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That must have been Bonnar's face when he got the call to face Anderson Silva.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It's going to be hilarious to watch Anderson fucking destroy Bonnar. I hope he toys with him first.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I hope he knocks him out in a minute and yells to Dana to give him a title shot :troll


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That would be hilarious. I always go back and fourth on who would win if Jones/Silva fought today. Part of me thinks Anderson is still too slick, would figure out his movements and pick him apart and frustrate Bones. But then another part of my thinks Jones would close the distance and take him down and smash him. Jones is a lot bigger and stronger than Anderson is and would easily be able to muscle him around. I do know that the longer that fight takes to happen, the better Jones' chances are. 

Honestly, I think Anderson knows Jones will beat him and that's why he doesn't want to fight him and I think Jones knows this as well and that's why they are being all friendly with each other.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Also, a big factor in that potential fight is Jones' reach. In most of Silva's fights, he was a reach advantage. Not against Jones though. the reach advantage will be 7 or 8 inches in favour of Jon


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ehh. I think Jones wins that fight 7 times out of 10. Jon would study the fuck out of Anderson Silva's technique and would strategize accordingly. Too strong, and extremely quick for his size, can wrestlefuck, and can destroy in the clinch game. He's basically Lesnar, Damien Maia, and Dos Santos combined into one fucking monster.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> FO: Dana White recently said something to the effect of ‘Rory MacDonald says he won’t ever fight his team mate GSP - but if he saw GSP’s bank balance he would fight him.’ Is he right?
> 
> "No he’s not right about that. The thing us, sometimes there are more important things than money. We have bills to pay like everybody else but we aren’t going to trample each other to do that. We have grown up together, we’ve spent years together, hours and hours training and living together. We aren’t going to let that get betweens us."
> 
> "GSP probably makes more money than any other fighter out there and yeah Rory wants to get there but we are not going to do it by sabotaging each other. I think Rory has a chance to get there and I think GSP will actually help him get there by opening up doors for him. Don’t forget when Rory was too broke to rent a hotel room to train at TriStar, he was living with GSP - GSP took him in. And so its kind of hard to turn out on someone like that."


Didn't know that GSP actually took in Rory. That's great. I'm incredibly confident that those two won't ever fight each other.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> Can't wait until Jordan Burrows gets into MMA. The guy would be and is a straight up beast. He would destroy everything and anything in the Welterweight division if he trains MMA.


Being a good wrestler in wrestling doesn't mean he can translate that to MMA. We also don't know if he can develop striking & BJJ.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Walls said:


> The first episode of TUF was decent, nothing special. The fights were way better last season on the first episode, though. Roy is a dick with an ego that doesn't match his ability by any stretch. *Carwin is going to smash him when they fight, without question.*


uh, no, not at all really. 

Carwin is a wrestler that isn't good at setting up his takedowns, with little to no technique in the stand up department, and a questionable gas tank. he's really powerful, that's about it. his stand-up technique consists of a 1-2 combo, and that's quite literally it. he was being out-struck by Christian Wellisch, who isn't good at all, before he won with a 1-2 combo. he was getting outstruck and was actually staggered by a punch from Neil Wain, an overweight English brawler with limited ability, before he took him down with a horribly timed takedown and won by GNP. Gonzaga outstruck Carwin before losing to the dreaded 1-2 combo, and Frank Mir also outstruck Carwin in the standup department before losing via strikes in the clinch. his best win was Mir, but Mir also came into the fight with a horrid gameplan. other than that, he isn't that impressive at all. Mir could easily win a rematch too barring another dumb gameplan, his standup and gas tank is infinitely better and Carwin's striking defense also leaves a lot to be desired. aside from being powerful and being able to use his strength to takedown weaker opponents (despite his deplorable timing), he just... isn't that good. at all. definitely not good enough to beat Roy Nelson "without question" Frank Mir, who is basically known for having non-existent wrestling, stuffed a Shane Carwin takedown attempt in the *middle of the octagon*, after Mir threw a combination and Carwin actually managed to counter and shoot in underneath. he STILL couldn't take someone like Mir down. 

Carwin has also gassed both times he's left the first round. while he "punched himself out" against Lesnar, he was already dead tired after that round. it was extreme. i mean... Lesnar took him down and it was like grappling with a sack of potatoes. he got submitted by a negative blue belt. it was sad. then against JDS, he was mostly on the receiving end of the punishment and he still gassed, despite being slimmer.

if anything, Carwin is tailor made for someone Nelson. what's to suggest Roy won't take Carwin's punches, have Carwin gas out and win via submission or decision after Carwin is exhausted one round in? Roy has taken shots that are basically just as powerful if not more powerful than a typical Carwin short 1-2 combo. he ate Mir's knees, Werdum's knees, and JDS' punches. regardless of who the favorite is, i think it's pretty funny that you said Carwin will beat him "without question." try watching less highlight reels, i guess?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Kun10 said:


> I find it highly amusing this guy's main argument is that Rush didn't say he thought Penn WAS the LW GOAT in his initial post despite the fact he said it a post or two later. Talk about desperate. Paragraphs and paragraphs of incoherent rambling when you both actually agree Penn is the LW GOAT :lmao .


uh, did you actually read what happened? Rush said Penn could've been the LW Goat if he applied himself, i said he already is the LW GOAT, and Rush basically said that his initial statement shouldve been read as "BJ Penn is already the LW GOAT, but if he applied himself more he would've been the LW Goat by far and away" to anyone with a brain. 

the point was that Rush contradicted himself again, like he usually does because he says something wrong where none of the sheep here will challenge his knowledge, so when he gets called out on it he starts running around in a panic. the guy isn't that smart. i actually showed a few people this guys argument and they're legitimately wondering how Rush gets up in the morning without helplessly shitting his pants and running into the wall. the fact that he eventually stopped replying and just said that i was in my own fantasy word when i was dumbing things down to a 3rd grade level for him just proves that he was wrong, and he knows it. lol'd hard at "49-46 Rush" though, whoever that was again. clearly you have an adorable internet crush on Rush. i think you're the guy who discovered MMA around UFC 128 or something? your first fight was Rua/Jones? funny.

i don't know what my favorite part was:

1) BJ Penn COULD HAVE BEEN the GOAT if he applied himself translating to ---> BJ Penn is the GOAT, but he would've been the GOAT far and away if he applied himself
2) Aoki is arguably LW GOAT
3) the criticisms for Fedor were the same before and after his 3 consecutive losses :lmao

by the way, BJ Penn is already the LW GOAT, and pretty handily too. either way, both of your arguments were dead wrong, as per usual. i look forward to pointing out even more incorrect things to say in the future.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rubber match maybe? ogorodnikov vs Rush 3?

There's a rumour going around that Mir is out of the Cormier fight. It's just a rumour though, i haven't seen anything official. I still think that Cormier beats him though


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Rubber match maybe? ogorodnikov vs Rush 3?
> 
> There's a rumour going around that Mir is out of the Cormier fight. It's just a rumour though, i haven't seen anything official. I still think that Cormier beats him though


it's official. too bad, Mir would've been his hardest fight to date by far. he's good. really fucking good.

edit: not sure why you keep mentioning a rubber match, it's going to keep happening anytime Rush says anything horribly incorrect, which is going to happen often. think of it more like Wanderlei vs Sakuraba if it happened hundreds of times


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

rubber match? he's a useless poster who hasn't said anything intelligent in his life let alone of the forum. Its nice that your carers tried to build your confidence up though son. Good for you.

I seriously wonder if you try and look like a fool or if its just natural. Criticisms of Fedor were the exact same before and after the 3 losses. The 3 losses provided some credence to the argument for those on that side of it, it didn't create a new point of view. Providing backing for an argument isn't the same as creating a completely new argument. Before those losses people said he was overrated and fighting cans and padding his record in Japan. After the 3 losses, it was the exact same argument, only this time with more backing behind this theory.

I find it more amusing that you're clearly a zuffa zombie and probably only started to watch MMA after it became the 'in' thing. Not that there's anything wrong with that, its just amusing when you try and make an opinion of fighters when you've never seen them fight. Despite this, you're a fairly well balanced poster ogorodnikov, you've got a chip on both shoulders and not an ounce of brain up top.

I stopped replying because you strawman every argument. The mere fact you have no idea what this is or what is meant by it is hilarious. I'll use wiki to show you, maybe you'll learn something.



> The straw man fallacy occurs in the following pattern of argument:
> 
> 1. Person 1 has position X.
> 2. Person 2 disregards certain key points of X and instead presents the superficially similar position Y. The position Y is a distorted version of X and can be set up in several ways, including:
> ...


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> rubber match? he's a useless poster who hasn't said anything intelligent in his life let alone of the forum.


BJ Penn could have been the LW GOAT

BJ Penn is the LW GOAT, he just needed to apply himself more

i can't possibly stress this enough. :lmao

i think i need to show even more people this, because it's fucking hysterical. that line in particular was classic.



> I seriously wonder if you try and look like a fool or if its just natural. Criticisms of Fedor were the exact same before and after the 3 losses. The 3 losses provided some credence to the argument for those on that side of it, it didn't create a new point of view. Providing backing for an argument isn't the same as creating a completely new argument. Before those losses people said he was overrated and fighting cans and padding his record in Japan. After the 3 losses, it was the exact same argument, only this time with more backing behind this theory.


even if we were pretending that the 3 losses didn't heavily accentuate the opinion that he was fighting cans the whole time, the original point was that fighters' legacies are ruined when they stick around too long, initially referring to Gomi (which is true, anyway.) first you said it didn't stop anyone from calling certain fighters GOAT's in their respective divisions (also incredibly wrong), then i told you it did and your response was "that's what i said." :lmao

then you backpedaled for the umpteenth time and said, "oh well, you CAN ruin your legacy, but there's a limit to how many times you can lose!" establishing your inevitable flip-flop on THAT argument too.



> I stopped replying because you strawman every argument. The mere fact you have no idea what this is or what is meant by it is hilarious. I'll use wiki to show you, maybe you'll learn something.


you do realize that i used the phrase "strawman argument" before you did in that particular argument, right? :lmao

post *49:*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11998856-post49.html

"don't start making strawman arguments too man, come on"

post *50:*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11998866-post50.html

"you sure like to strawman the hell out of any argument don't you. This is pointless, you're not arguing about what i'm saying. You're off in your own fantasy world, its pathetic."

where are you getting this idea that i don't know what it means? not only did i use the phrase BEFORE you did, i didn't even reply to that particular post after. what the fuck? :lmao

another devastating fail by the MMA Elitist. glad to see you dropped the whole BJ Penn/Gomi/Edgar/ and ESPECIALLY Aoki thing altogether though. it's almost like admitting you were wrong, but your internet ego won't allow you to actually say it. no problem, it's just as good. 

Aoki arguably the LW GOAT. i was almost in tears. almost. :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you are literally too dumb to respond to. make sure the same people that keep your esteem up keep on wiping the dribble from your chin mate.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

another hilarious strawman/horrifyingly stupid statement that i loved:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11998804-post48.html



> You don't consider Royce Gracie to have had an impressive career? wow.


just.... out of the fucking woodwork. :lol

i could almost feel your fingers trembling on your keyboard when you reached so hard for that one. it was unexpected and out of nowhere, so it was a nice surprise i guess?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> you are literally too dumb to respond to. make sure the same people that keep your esteem up keep on wiping the dribble from your chin mate.


yet another devastating loss and blow to your internet ego, aw, too bad. i thought you loved doing this kind of stuff in that Rants section? and now i'm "too dumb" to respond to, huh?

goodness, you truly do have one foot out of the door. don't worry, you still have your "reputation."


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

take this to rants so i can speak my mind without you rushing to the mods to ban me for saying something mean. I know you're very fragile. 



> Royce Gracie [...] not that i'm discrediting what he did, i'm saying he wasn't the most skilled, with the most belts and more impressive title run and overall career


hence the, you didn't think he had an impressive career comment. 

You cannot seem to comprehend anything off the direct argument. No bringing in any additional things, we're talking about this. Thats it. Thats it. Thats it. Thats it. Thats it. Nothing else. Thats it.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> take this to rants so i can speak my mind without you rushing to the mods to ban me for saying something mean. I know you're very fragile.


i got you banned because i knew it would make you mad. evidenced by your twitter post where you actually complained about a forum ban. it worked to a charm, and i'd do it again. it also sparked a huge thread where people started arguing over you. you really take the internet serious, don't you? i think you and your e-clique have molded to your computer chairs by now, LOL!




> hence the, you didn't think he had an impressive career comment.


where does that say i don't think he had an impressive career? holy shit.

there's a difference between what Royce Gracie did and what BJ Penn did. it's 2 completely different worlds. i gave Royce Gracie props, i called him fucking magnificent, but as far as LW GOAT, it's BJ Penn. this whole one-dimensional/Royce Gracie clusterfuck argument you brought out of nowhere is nothing more than something you're using as a distraction because you were too embarrassed to defend your initial point of SHINYA AOKI being the arguable LW GOAT. oh, i'm sorry, "adding more points to the direct argument"... whatever that means :lmao 

but despite this, i'm glad to see that you keep gradually dropping more and more topics. just chalk 'em up to you being wrong... again. and again. and again. and again.



> You cannot seem to comprehend anything off the direct argument. No bringing in any additional things, we're talking about this. Thats it. Thats it. Thats it. Thats it. Thats it. Nothing else. Thats it.


is that your excuse for completely contradicting yourself now? BJ Penn isn't the GOAT, oh wait, yes he is! it's another point to the argument! :lol

what happened to me being too dumb to respond to? did i make you angry enough to get you to respond again? i'm literally making you do whatever i want, how humiliating.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

by the way, fucking lol'd HARD at "take this to Rants where i can speak my mind."


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'm fairly bored, and you keep making yourself look more and more of an idiot. 

as far as the twitter post goes, that was replying to someone asking about it. 


> I get banned for calling someone a muppet. Ridiculous.
> wait no, its a week ban for calling someone a moron. What a joke.


yes, i'm raging yo. i'm so mad that i got banned on an internet forum. Its like the first time thats ever happened. Oh wait no, it was the 6th or 7th. whatever. 

Gracie won 3 UFC tournaments, UFC hall of famer and still holds the record for most submission wins in the UFC and you don't think he had an impressive career.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ogorodnikov said:


> by the way, fucking lol'd HARD at "take this to Rants where i can speak my mind."


yeah, you got upset and bitchy that i called you a moron and a muppet. You're a joke lad, everyone in the thread knows it, everyone who has ever met you knows it. Its fairly embarrassing for you that you keep trying to have a go, yet you're the one who gets upset and offended anytime anyone else does.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

yet ANOTHER response to someone "too dumb to respond to." you're too bored, that's all, right? if i'm so dumb to respond to, does that mean you're just getting trolled terribly? either way, you come out of it looking like you don't know what you're doing.



Rush said:


> Gracie won 3 UFC tournaments, UFC hall of famer and still holds the record for most submission wins in the UFC and you don't think he had an impressive career.


except i never said that. at all. you brought in Royce Gracie because i said Aoki was one dimensional compared to BJ Penn. then you said "so one dimensional fighters can't be GOAT's in their respective divisions?" hahaha. 

"what a joke" insinuates that you are indeed upset, which you were.

you know you lost fucking hard when you first say "you are too dumb to respond to," then 5 minutes later respond after getting upset yet again and say "i'm fairly bored" in response to it. hahahahaha.

Shinya Aoki is arguably the LW GOAT, btw.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> yeah, you got upset and bitchy that i called you a moron and a muppet. You're a joke lad, everyone in the thread knows it, everyone who has ever met you knows it. Its fairly embarrassing for you that you keep trying to have a go, yet you're the one who gets upset and offended anytime anyone else does.


who's the one that got banned and cried about it on twitter?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> Can't wait until Jordan Burrows gets into MMA. The guy would be and is a straight up beast. He would destroy everything and anything in the Welterweight division if he trains MMA.


I could be wrong but hasn't he pretty much already ruled it out? His heart is in wrestling and he's one of the few guys with huge finacial (he gets big bonuses for every medal he wins) and long term career(coaching) incentives to stay in that sport. Plus I think he said he wants to go to rio in 2016.
Bloodyelbow did a good 3 part series on the need to lure more Olympic atheletes to MMA and multitude of roadblocks stopping them.

Shame though as Jordan seems a real likeable guy,and he had one of my fave lines of the Olympics, just before his first bout-
"man im ready for anyone, the Queen of England steps in that circle Im shooting the double-leg!"
love that mental image.

EDIT -also, just seen Mir is out of the DC fight, injury strikes again, another one bites the dust.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ogorodnikov said:


> who's the one that got banned and cried about it on twitter?


responding to someone who asked what happened is crying about it? you're the bitch who was upset by it ique2


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> responding to someone who asked what happened is crying about it? you're the bitch who was upset by it ique2


you didn't just explain what happened, you then proceeded to show that you were actually crying about it in real life as well by saying "what a joke."

still bored? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

May aswell rename this thread to Rush vs ogorodnikov :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i got banned for calling someone a moron. How much clearer do you want me to fucking be? Its twitter, i was going to write something like...

"there is this terribly retarded poster named ogorodnikov who is a bit of a moron. Now i called this moron, a moron during an argument where he was again showing how much of a moron he was. Evo saw this and told everyone off so i stopped. Later on, another mod came in and banned me even though it was stopped and a non issue by that point. Its all a bit of a joke lad but whatever, banned for a week. Oh deary me can't call a spade a spade and now i can't call a moron a moron as this wasn't rants but in the mma thread. ironic as he probably just calls it UFC to his retarded mates and likely only started watching after it became the popular thing. oh well nice chat, and i'll reply again the next time you tweet me"


but alas, it restricts me to 140 characters and twitter handles are included so i really only had 129 characters. I suppose i could have said it over 6 tweets but really the main point could be done in a sentence, hence "i got banned for calling someone a moron."


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

yeah, so you're confirming you were upset over a ban, what's your point? it's even funnier that you keep viciously harping on it and bringing it up at completely random times.

"yet you're the one who couldn't handle the argument and bitched out and got me banned."

yep, you're incredibly upset. even now when you've been unbanned for, what is it now, almost 2 weeks? you keep going. STILL.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ didn't you get banned recently?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> ^ didn't you get banned recently?


yeah, difference being i didn't whine like a baby about it on twitter, or bring it up repeatedly in this thread. unlike a very special someone.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

also note that he keeps responding to the issue about his ban without hesitation. if he truly didn't give a shit or if i was truly "too dumb to respond to," he would've stopped. he's basically broken now. he's short circuited and doesn't know how to fix the irreversible damage he's done to his internet ego.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stop double posting and stay on topic please. If you're not talking MMA, then you should indeed take it to rants.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao i love having people so obsessed about me on here. Its great.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry, just had to.

Anyway, it's fight week!! Seems like a long time since the last UFC event


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

just to be clear, nobody thinks ogorodnikov has won and the constant need to declare winning is enough proof to show who is really concerned about their internet ego.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ I think it's just a joke tbh. Well, from me it is anyway 

I just find it funny when they argue, thats all :lol


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Waratah said:


> *just to be clear, nobody thinks ogorodnikov has won *and the constant need to declare winning is enough proof to show who is really concerned about their internet ego.


if only you knew :lmao

100% guaranteed you frequent Rants. i don't even need to go there, i already know.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

This argument is a waste of time at this point. 

Don't forget we have a UFC fantasy league to tend to, it's been a while but there's a card in a couple days.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Yeah, i was doing quite well at that


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> if only you knew :lmao
> 
> .


oh no please go ahead. you seem to know something I don't, tell me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Myers said:


> This argument is a waste of time at this point.
> 
> Don't forget we have a UFC fantasy league to tend to, it's been a while but there's a card in a couple days.


its a watse of time at any point. ogorodnikov is quite clearly a dribbler.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Any guesses on who replaces Mir? 

I'd love to see Cormier/Werdum, if that's even a remote possibility. 

The only other heavyweights I can think of are Hunt (still injured?), Kharitonov, Arlovski and Sylvia. I don't know what the contract situations are like for the last three, but I wouldn't be opposed to seeing the first two (even if they probably won't test Cormier in the same way Mir could).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Joel already asked you guys to take it to Rants. So do that. Stop the bullshit in this thread.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

You could always just ignore him, Rush. I know it's fun to own stupid people and all but look at all the time that's gone into it, it's silly.


Sucks that Mir got injured but it's par for the course these days. I can't off the top of my head think of someone they could bring in to replace Mir where it would have the same or close to the same appeal.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

It's crazy that I wake up each day, and wonder "Man, I can't wait to see who got injured today!" So exciting. -_-


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, I was looking at the SBN rankings earlier to get an idea of who was available, and Werdum is the only guy in the top 15 that isn't either booked or injured (as far as I'm aware). Maybe the best thing would be to throw somone like Sylvia in there just so that Cormier can finally move on. 

It would be a pleasure to see Cormier run through that guy. I'm sick of hearing him talk about how he could beat Junior (and everyone else). He needs a reality check. Apparently Ray Mercer didn't get through to him.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Walls said:


> You could always just ignore him, Rush. I know it's fun to own stupid people and all but look at all the time that's gone into it, it's silly.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12035957-post154.html

i'm waiting.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Good for you.

Carwin absolutely has cardio issues, that can't be disputed. But so does Roy. If Roy doesn't land that big shot, he's fucked and just gets tee'd off on. If he didn't have such a great chin, he would have gotten knocked out a gang of times by now. Carwin punched himself out in the Lesnar fight, it is what it is. Plenty of guys have done the same thing. And, like Roy, he took JDS's best and was still there. When a guy punches you for 3 rounds straight like JDS did, it's going to wear on you. And that was his first attempt at slimming down to a new weight and JDS is just better than Carwin. Carwin could be in the best shape of his life and JDS would still box him up, some people are just mismatches for certain people.

I never said Carwin was going to knock Roy out. I said he was going to smash him. And he will. Striking goes to Carwin. Cardio wise Carwin will be a little better than Roy, but probably not by much. Roy's only chance is to tire him out and sub him late but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

calling it now.

Belfort is going to KTFO Jones.

Gut feeling.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm with you, but then I had the same feeling about Vitor/Anderson. That didn't turn out so well.

Hyped for the flyweight fight. :mark:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I have this really odd, weird feeling that Vitor may pull it off as well. I don't know why, on paper Jones destroys him. And realistically, he probably will. But some small part of me thinks Vitor may upset him.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> Yeah, I was looking at the SBN rankings earlier to get an idea of who was available, and Werdum is the only guy in the top 15 that isn't either booked or injured (as far as I'm aware). Maybe the best thing would be to throw somone like Sylvia in there just so that Cormier can finally move on.
> 
> It would be a pleasure to see Cormier run through that guy. I'm sick of hearing him talk about how he could beat Junior (and everyone else). He needs a reality check. Apparently Ray Mercer didn't get through to him.


Yeah the SBN Rankings are good to see who's the Top fighters.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Combat Analyst said:


> Yeah the SBN Rankings are good to see who's the Top fighters.


I didn't think that I needed to track down a list of every active heavyweight in order to form an opinion on who might replace Mir. My bad.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Now kids, play nice.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Combat Analyst said:


> Being a good wrestler in wrestling doesn't mean he can translate that to MMA. We also don't know if he can develop striking & BJJ.


Of course not. But one of the most important things required in MMA is a strong work ethic, and that guy has it. Also, he's only 25 and said that he's planning to go into MMA after 2016 in an interview.

I leave this thread for one day, and that ogre guy is back, Frank Mir is injured, and a giant shitstorm erupts. I can't even leave you guys for one second now can I? :lmao


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> I didn't think that I needed to track down a list of every active heavyweight in order to form an opinion on who might replace Mir. My bad.


Wow, you don't have to get all serious about it, I was just making a comment since you mentioned SBN, not trying to be sarcastic or anything.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Combat Analyst said:


> Wow, you don't have to get all serious about it, I was just making a comment since you mentioned SBN, not trying to be sarcastic or anything.


My mistake. (Y)

I'm starting to like Bisping, which is worrying. My predictions might be way off, but I've got this feeling it's gonna be one of those nights. Along with Vitor stopping Jones in first, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Bisping shocks the world by knocking Stann out in the second.

Edit: Looks like Werdum wants the fight with Cormier. I actually like this match-up even more than Cormier/Mir. I hope it happens.



> "If (the UFC) tries to call me, and [Kings MMA trainer] Rafael [Cordeiro] says it's okay, I'll fight for sure," Werdum declared.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Just been to get my ticket then and ended up in the press conference.



















Edit: highlight of the conference was when the fighters were getting questioned, some Russian with a fake nose started asking Bones Jones what he thought of the naked pictures of him from the open training session yesterday and if he took the naked pictures to intimidate Belfort. 

He must have been rambling on about it for 5 minutes until he eventually asked Jones a normal question.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

First UFC since 150 for me. I've missed it so much <3


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I've been jonesing for an event for awhile now. See what I did there? You're welcome.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Walls said:


> Yeah, I've been jonesing for an event for awhile now. See what I did there? You're welcome.


:kobe

You've caught me on a bad day. Also, the person who made this photo is the greatest man/women alive :lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

All of Bispings interviews for this fight have been hilarious, he just seems to have a new fire about him, the staredown at the press conference was great too, im popping like crazy if he manages to finish Stann.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> All of Bispings interviews for this fight have been hilarious, he just seems to have a new fire about him, the staredown at the press conference was great too, im popping like crazy if he manages to finish Stann.


It's nuts how everybody is now cheering Bisping.

I thought I was going to be the only one there today rooting for him but everybody was shouting Bisping when he and Stann squared up.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bisping is a prick, but he's funny.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bisping is a douche but unless he's against i guy i like then i'm not going to cheer against him.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Walls said:


> Carwin absolutely has cardio issues, that can't be disputed.
> 
> I never said Carwin was going to knock Roy out. I said he was going to smash him. And he will.


lmao


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

tomorrow night is going be a good card, pumped for weigh ins


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

On paper it's a great card, i hope bisping wins it's funny watching forums go into meltdown when he does and it'll be even more the case if he beats Stann.

Small pipe dream that Vitor beats Jones.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I want to see Bisping against Silva for some reason. It also maybe good for the UFC because it will perhaps generate interest here in the UK. The P4P greatest fighter of all time vs a Loud mouth Brit from Manchester. People over here will be interested if it's advertised properly.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Can't wait for tonight. It seems forever that there has been a UFC event. 

Fuck the people that say there's too much UFC and to only have a card every month or 2. The more UFC the better, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I love that people hate Bisping, it improves the better odds on him. I made some decent money on him in the Jason Miller fight.

In the fights I care about tonight, I got Jones, Benavidez, Bisping, Oliveira, and Thoreson.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

So stoked for this, going to get the train down in a few hours. 

fuifnidenquenucernuvnwunuencfrnnwvcernvcujrnvurenvu


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

i can't put into words how incompetent Dan Miragliotta is. he's a piece of fucking shit.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Brenneman continues to leave his chin out and gets dropped twice in 5 seconds, some fighter never learn :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, these are flying by fast.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

hyped for tonight. it's been too long between shows. hoping Vitor fucking murders Jones although I know it won't happen.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Baczynski throwing fucking thunder there, this is enjoyable,just got in and caught up on everything in a few minutes.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Hettes eating shots lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Glad Marcus won, I'll always have a soft spot for him for that Ariel/Rampage interview

"Im goin out and gettin whitegirl-wasted!"


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

pretty sure the judges will get Dunham/Grant wrong. Dunham gets outstruck and stalked for the first 2 rounds, but "STOLE" both rounds with a takedown that did no damage. he won the third round, though.

should be 2-1 Grant, but it probably won't be.

edit: lmfao, okay, so they got it wrong the other way. 29-28 Grant is fine, but 30-27? these MMA judges are something special. even Rush could do their job, i'm sure.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Current Fight of the Night is Grant vs Dunham. Very fun stand-up battle.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i thought all of the prelims on FX were pretty damn entertaining. HOPING BONES GETS KTFO


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Let's get this great PPV fucking started WOOOOO!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't know there was a new thread. I'm not watching tonight since i'm too poor to go out this week, but i'll take a stream if anyone has got one


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

BOOM Headshot. Nice KO from Cub Swanson.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome Ko by Cub, dude has been on fire.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Swanson nearly put that guy in a coma with that over hand right lol.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Swanson is one of the hottest fighters in the UFC right now.

Those Jon Jones interviews were attrocious. Those were more scripted than WWE interviews.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Hamill vs. Hollett was a bad fight. It reminded me of why I didn't miss Hamill. I wish Grant vs. Dunham was on the main card instead of Hamill vs. Hollett.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

^I can understand that but I'm fighting for my life, money, career get the job done at any cost.Hamill for the win!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope Bisping dies during this fight. I hate him that much.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

at the very, very least, Bisping wasn't an insufferable dick after the fight. he's still not good at all, though.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Decent performance for Bisping. I hope he fights Weidman next to determine the #1 contenders spot.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Mighty mouse hell of a nickname.Can't wait for this match coming to start and rumble.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fcuk some crowds are shit. Booing in this fight? come on :kobe


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

THAT DUCK-UNDER IS JUST STUPID! - Joe Rogan


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

people booing a fight like that makes me sad


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

What was up with the boos. The fight was decent.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mighty Mouse with the split decision. Benavidez really needed that last round.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Jones is getting booed because of the 151 story? I expected worse than that.

Bones in second round.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

So Mr. Bones, don't get into another armbar situation again. For your title's sake.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

...Yeah.

Somebody bring this guy another contender. And don't let them get injured this time.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Bones wins with the Americana in the 4th. Great win.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh crap.

That armbar did a number on Jones. I think he was this close from getting that thing broken.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Besides that armbar attempt, it was another annihilation from Jones. They need to find him new competition if they want to sell his PPVs in any way. Maybe Sonnen or superfights with Silva or GSP.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Besides that armbar attempt, it was another annihilation from Jones. They need to find him new competition *if they want to sell his PPVs in any way*. Maybe Sonnen or superfights with Silva or GSP.


not really sure if you have to worry about that. even if he stays at LHW for some reason, he'll still sell just fine. he has showed a lot of interest in moving up to HW anyway though, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

My UFC 152 opinions:

Fight of the Night - TJ Grant vs Evan Dunham
Knockout of the Night - Cub Swanson
Submission of the Night - Vinny Magalhaes

Overall, the prelims were very good while the main card was average.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

So far he's beaten: Bonnar, Vera, Matyushenko, Bader, Shogun, Rampage, Machida, Evans & Belfort.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rock316AE said:


> Besides that armbar attempt, it was another annihilation from Jones. They need to find him new competition if they want to sell his PPVs in any way. Maybe Sonnen or superfights with Silva or GSP.


Are you serious? You want a Jones/GSP fight despite GSP fighting at 170, Jones at 205 and the fact that GSP has some proper contenders left for his belt? Really?

They will have no problem selling Jones fights, just like there is no problem selling Silva fights.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Missed the entire ppv because I went to a friends house for a party (he's going away for a year to the UK). How was it overall? I got the results. 4-1 in my picks for the main-card


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Michael Bisping illegal move tally, just for fun:

1) low blow to Brian Stann
2) eyepoke to Brian Stann
3) several low blows to Akiyama
4) knee to a downed opponent against Rivera
5) low blow to Mayhem Miller
6) low blow to Dan Miller

and he spit towards Rivera's corner. man i fucking hate this guy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

THINK OF TEH RATINGS BRAH!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bisping still has a way to go to catch up to the most recent king of low blows which is Cheick Kongo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ogorodnikov said:


> Michael Bisping illegal move tally, just for fun:
> 
> 1) low blow to Brian Stann
> 2) eyepoke to Brian Stann
> ...


Bisping is GOAT


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

DubC said:


> Bisping is GOAT


i hate you too.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bones won,so I'm happy. That armbar scared the hell out of me though. Jones need to be more careful with those Jui Jitsu guys when on the ground.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i hope bisping fights anderson. it would be a more entertaining fight than weidman. it's been years in the making and there may not be another chance. plus anderson will probably KTFO him which would be great.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I normally get mad at Anderson Silva embarrassing the fuck out of people but i'd love to see him do it to Bisping. I just can't stand that fucking guy. He comes off as such a smug prick.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

scrilla said:


> i hope bisping fights anderson. it would be a more entertaining fight than weidman. *it's been years in the making* and there may not be another chance. plus anderson will probably KTFO him which would be great.


LMAO


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Rush said:


> Bisping still has a way to go to catch up to the most recent king of low blows which is Cheick Kongo.


Bisping should fight Kongo in an MMA fight for the ABB: All Balls Brawl.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Rush said:


> Bisping still has a way to go to catch up to the most recent king of low blows which is Cheick Kongo.


Ah "Bongo" Kongo. Always checking some balls (and by checking, I mean kicks and knees).


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mostly boring card. Someone remind me why we need smaller weight classes. Rhetorical

Nothing ever happens in these fights. And Bisping and Stann, WTFudge? No KO?

Anyway thank you Cub for the KO, and Jones for the molestation of Vitor.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Mostly boring card. Someone remind me why we need smaller weight classes. Rhetorical
> 
> Nothing ever happens in these fights. And Bisping and Stann, WTFudge? No KO?


Not surprised you don't like smaller weight classes. You're the type of fan that boos when the fight hits the ground.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ogorodnikov said:


> LMAO


??? i remember this fight being talked about 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rush said:


> Not surprised you don't like smaller weight classes. You're the type of fan that boos when the fight hits the ground.


Oh man a boring is called boring and Rush gets upset.

And there he goes making rash judgement calls that have nothing to do with what was said. I lie when a fight goes to the ground, I wouldn't have been a Jones fan if I weren't. Love a good submission that's why I love Rousey so much. And don't get me started on Chael.

Rush, free advice, don't antagonize this thread. You've already been suspended before learn from your mistakes.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i thought it was a decent card personally besides the Hamill fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Oh man a boring is called boring and Rush gets upset.
> 
> And there he goes making rash judgement calls that have nothing to do with what was said. I lie when a fight goes to the ground, I wouldn't have been a Jones fan if I weren't. Love a good submission that's why I love Rousey so much. And don't get me started on Chael.
> 
> Rush, free advice, don't antagonize this thread. You've already been suspended before learn from your mistakes.


Firstly, if you're trying to be condescending then at least have a proper sentence structure and make sure they make sense. Johnson/Benavidez wasn't even a boring fight. You have a predilection for bigger fighters and your posts throughout the last thread were indicitive of a complete lack of knowledge or appreciation of anyone below 155 pounds.

Also i cannot antagonize a thread, i can antagonize posters. I was banned for flaming, not arguing. Even though i disagree with ogorodnikov a lot of the time, he can at least argue his point. I like arguing and debating, it promotes discussion and activity in the thread. Blindly agreeing, or not commenting when someone makes a dumb point makes for a very boring thread.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I've just got back from the show. 

The undercard was miles better than the main card. The first 2 fights didn't go past 30 seconds it felt like.

Made up Bisping won though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Catching the replay. First fight was good, Hamill was meh, Stann/Bisping was entertaining. Also, Rory is such a sexy motherfucker in those glasses. How close was the flyweight title match?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

It was pretty close, would like to see a rematch.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

To sum up tonight, the lad I was sat next to fell asleep during the Hammil fight, and slept right through the rest. Not even the cheers for Vitor and boos for Jones could wake him up.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just finished watching the Jones/Belfort fight. It went exactly like I thought it would. Everyone always thinks that the key to victory is to get into Jon Jones range and while that may be true, it's easier said then fucking done when there is a guy with an 85 inch reach in front of you who can knock the fuck out of you if you close in, and/or keep you at bay with unorthodox kicks. He showed that against Machida, Belfort and Rashad, who are very quick strikers and speedy guys. In fact, the most success alot of people had was with kicks against him. Whoever fights Jon next, I want to see alot of kicks. 

Props to Jon, he kept going with basically one arm after a solid armbar by Vitor. Good fight I thought, and Jones basically broke Vitor, like he did to Rampage and Rashad. Love Vitor, heart of a champion, and he'll come back stronger. The question now is, who else is left? Machida rematch and Henderson come to mind, but Jon has basically cleaned out the entire division. By 2014, Heavyweight will be the only challenge left for that guy.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

scrilla said:


> ??? i remember this fight being talked about 4-5 years ago.


i don't think "4-5 years in the making" is the right phrase for a Bisping/Silva fight. fight ideas are thrown around a lot, so i'm sure it was mentioned, but that's it all was. a suggestion among a few people. there isn't a large group of fans that want Bisping/Silva, even if you include the UK fanbase. overall, it'd just be another average fight for Silva against someone who would more than likely get fucked up, badly.

it's established among the MMA community that Bisping suffers greatly against top 10 opponents. Stann was barely top 10 on some websites, and not on the top 10 at all on some others, so i don't know if he counts, but it wasn't an impressive win at all regardless. wrestlefucking Stann who has glaring flaws with his wrestling isn't necessarily the best way to make a statement, and even then, he still lost a round. outside of Stann, his most impressive win is like... Denis Kang? it's just not good enough.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Belcher, Weidman, Boetsch or even Rockhold should be ahead of Bisping for Silva's next title defence. 

Weidman; 9 fight win streak, has wins over Munoz, Maia
Boetsch; 4 fight win streak, has wins over Okami, Lombard

supposedly facing each other at UFC 155, could easily be marketed as a number 1 contender fight. 

Belcher; 4 fight win streak, has wins over Palhares, Kang. Supposedly has a rematch with Okami at 155. If he wins could throw him against Silva. Wouldn't really put him over Boetsch or Weidman yet. 

Rockhold; 9 fight win streak, has a fight coming up in November, Strikeforce isn't going to be around much longer so UFC champ vs Strikeforce champ sells itself. 

All of those guys have more for them than Bisping who loses everytime he comes up against anyone decent. He is very much a gatekeeper. Munoz, Lombard, Sonnen, Okami are all other guys near the top but aren't near the title. If Silva wasn't there then it would be a very close division, but i just don't see anyone getting as close to the title as Sonnen did in their first fight.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Alright admit it, who else screamed like a girl when Vitor had that armbar? On a side note, thought the crowd was a bit shitty, the whole card was great aside from Hammill's fight imo.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jones outclasses another opponent. I don't see anyone at light heavyweight beating him tbh. I think Hendo, machida rematch are the best choices atm, but i fully expect Jones to beat them both.

Johnson vs Benavidez was a fun fight as expected. Johnson rightly got the decision, and it will be interesting to see some other matches at that weight class. I'm all for Benavidez vs McCall next.

Bisping with a good victory. In terms of this title shot, Weidman vs Boetsch winner should be next. But Bisping did beat Sonnen (not officially, but Bisping was robbed in that fight) and i think it will be a good fight marketing wise. Wouldn't be surprised to see Bisping get the next shot.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

That went pretty much as I planned, although I thought Olivera would have subbed Swanson.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Mighty Mouse looked phenomenal. I didn't give him a chance against Benavidez, but that speed advantage was impressive. Really fun - and interesting - technical fight. I'm looking forward to seeing that division grow.

Bisping looked decent against Stann, but I think that fight cemented his position as something of a gatekeeper. I wouldn't be against Silva/Bisping, but I'd rather see Silva face both Weidman and Belcher first. I'm not sure where Bisping fits in. If Silva ends up fighting GSP, and both Weidman/Belcher win, that's probably the fight to make. If only one of them wins, I'd imagine we'll see that fighter face Bisping. 

My favourite moment of the night was definitely seeing Vitor lock up that armbar. For a split-second, I was convinced that Vitor was going to finish it, but Jones had another great performance. Although I found it a little hard to watch Vitor get systematically broken down. I don't know where this road leads, but it's fascinating to watch an athlete as talented as Jones. History in the making. I hope Henderson finds a way to reclaim his title shot.

The prelims were endlessly entertaining. Hamill/Hollett was really the only boring fight, and even then, I was pretty happy watching it.

Dana has some words for those that didn't enjoy Johnson/Benavidez:



> "Let me tell you what: If you didn't like that flyweight fight, please, I'm begging you, don't ever buy another UFC pay-per-view again," he said. "Don't ever buy another one. I don't want your money. You’re a moron, you don't like fighting and you don't appreciate great talent or heart if you didn't like that flyweight fight."


Don't ever change Dana. :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bisping/stann was no suprise.

Might mouse is awesome.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Not sure if it could be heard on tv but there was a few sections chanting 'fuck this weight class' during the Mighty Mouse fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I obvious knew Belfort wasn't going to win the fight, but I wanted him to win so badly. Not because I dislike Jon Jones (although I do), but more because the idea of Vitor Belfort being a UFC champ heading into 2013 would be INSANE!

When he was working on that armbar in the first, I was screaming for vitor to break the fucking arm!!! haha. 

As for who should get the next title shot, it all depends how you look at MMA. If it's a sport, then Chris Weidman should get the next shot. If MMA is entertainment or business, then Bisping should get the next shot cause that will make the UFC the most money.

Hell, Bisping challenging Anderson for the MW title could fill a 30,000 seat soccer stadium in England.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mozza said:


> Not sure if it could be heard on tv but there was a few sections chanting 'fuck this weight class' during the Mighty Mouse fight.


Hahaha holy shit really? That would only motivate me to impress the fans.

Did Dana White just give people permission to stream ppvs?

Can't wait for MMA Uncensored to talk about this ppv unbiasedly.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Mozza said:


> Not sure if it could be heard on tv but there was a few sections chanting 'fuck this weight class' during the Mighty Mouse fight.


Fucking retards, fair enough if they only wanna watch big dudes fight but theres no need to be so disrespectful of fighters, especially a crowd that only got to see the Jones fight through a bizarre bit of luck in the first place.

Thoroughly enjoyed this event bar the Hamill fight, I think most of the Jones hate will disapate if he keeps performing like this and behaving like he did after the fight.



> Did Dana White just give people permission to stream ppvs?


THATS FUCKING ILLEGAL!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jones won a lot of people over last night i think. Showing a lot of guts when in that armbar, when many would have tapped. He then went on to dominate the fight, and win by submitting a BJJ black belt.

The way he handled himself after the fight is the real Jon Jones. I think Jon is a good guy, but he tries to hard to be liked. That, on top of other things is the reason why he isn't liked so much i reckon.

But i'm a fan of Jon's. Have been since i first saw him fight


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jones is amazing fighter and I wouldn't ay I hate the guy but his "humbleness" feels really fake to me.


----------



## stonze (Sep 13, 2012)

*Footage Of Young Jon Bones Jones Street Fighting*






He was a beast way back in his younger years too. Lands a flying knee, multiple slams and more.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Fucking retards, fair enough if they only wanna watch big dudes fight but theres no need to be so disrespectful of fighters, especially a crowd that only got to see the Jones fight through a bizarre bit of luck in the first place.
> 
> Thoroughly enjoyed this event bar the Hamill fight, *I think most of the Jones hate will disapate if he keeps performing like this and behaving like he did after the fight*.
> 
> ...


Jones has "performed like that" in basically every fight since Bader. You're going to have people hating him regardless because he's the best. I want to see Anderson lose so badly, not because I dislike him but because he's fucking incredible. I tune in to watch Anderson in the hope that someone will shock the world and beat the best of all time and I think Bones has hit that level for me. People will always cheer a guy on the way to the top but eventually when they make it and continue to stay there you get a large group that break away and start to mindlessly hate.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Noel said:


> Jones has "performed like that" in basically every fight since Bader. You're going to have people hating him regardless because he's the best. I want to see Anderson lose so badly, not because I dislike him but because he's fucking incredible. I tune in to watch Anderson in the hope that someone will shock the world and beat the best of all time and I think Bones has hit that level for me. People will always cheer a guy on the way to the top but eventually when they make it and continue to stay there you get a large group that break away and start to mindlessly hate.


Very true, some MMA fans just want to hate on everyone and there are so many band wagon jumpers. 

For me personally, Anderson Silva is my favourite fighter. I would love to see him retire on top but I also don't want to see him retire anytime soon because I fucking love watching him fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Noel said:


> Jones has "performed like that" in basically every fight since Bader. You're going to have people hating him regardless because he's the best. I want to see Anderson lose so badly, not because I dislike him but because he's fucking incredible. I tune in to watch Anderson in the hope that someone will shock the world and beat the best of all time and I think Bones has hit that level for me. People will always cheer a guy on the way to the top but eventually when they make it and continue to stay there you get a large group that break away and start to mindlessly hate.


This is 100% true for me. I love Anderson and Jones because they're both fucking incredible, and yet the reason I watch every one of their fights is because I want to see if anyone can beat them. People weren't booing too bad last night, and people were going to hate Bones regardless because he's steamrolled through everyone's favorite fighters, UFC 151 debacle or not. 


Here's the gif of Vitor's armbar btw. Fuck did that look tight. You could tell Jon was hurt by the expression on his face.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Jones is pretty great. I never understood the hate for the guy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, Jon needs to make sure he doesn't put his hips in that position again against a BJJ black belt like Vitor, that was fucking close. And Jon is a bad motherfucker for not tapping and continuing to fight. I know what that feeling is like and it speaks to the mans heart for him to continue on. That armbar was scary though, I jumped up and was like "OH SHIT", because it would have been so crazy if Vitor subbed him. But Jon stayed calm and picked him apart. 

The Flyweight fight was a pretty great fight, no idea how anyone can hate on it.

Bisping/Stann went how I thought it would. Stann has a long way to go still. Bisping doesn't deserve Anderson right now but I want that fight to happen so I can watch Anderson fucking destroy him. Hopefully he dances while he does it.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Jones is pretty great. I never understood the hate for the guy.


you're kidding, right? you really don't understand why people would dislike him?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Watching back some Velasquez fights, I honestly don't know why most people are saying he stands no chance against JDS. Yeah, he obviously lost to him, and it was nice that JDS caught him off guard and found an opening to deliver that knockout blow, but Cain has gotta be working his ass of as a monster right now, and it'll be really hard to get that shot on him again. Cain is a cardio freak, a VERY dangerous striker, fantastic wrestler, and has tremendous strength. And he's going to be much better then he was last time against JDS.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ogorodnikov said:


> you're kidding, right? you really don't understand why people would dislike him?


I don't understand how people could hate him based off his fights/ability. He seems like a twat on a personal level though.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> you're kidding, right? you really don't understand why people would dislike him?


No. I dont. If people dont like him for personal reasons, meh I dont really give a shit. I just watch and care about whats going on in that ring, and to me, dude has been doing his thing in there.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.strikeforce.com/news/SF4-cancel-news

strikeforce for next week = cancelled


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just came to post that too. Rough fucking month for UFC :lmao

Funny thing is, this things origanally had two pretty big main-events. Cormier/Mir and Melendez/Healy for the lightweight title. Mir and Melendez get injured and everything falls through.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

yeah, i meant Jones on a personal level. the way you structured your first sentence, i thought you truly didn't know why anyone would dislike Jones at ALL. as far as fighting/ability/demeanor in the octagon, yeah, he hasn't really done anything wrong at all.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well the Cormier/Mir fight had been moved off this card before Mir got injured, but your point still stands.

Unbelievable, rough month for StrikeForce. Two Zuffa shows inside a month getting cancelled, nobody would have predicted that. 

That's the risk you run though when you run a card with only one draw on it. We have learned this from boxing over the past 15 years.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It was for the best, really. I like Mir and didn't want to see Cormier light him up. Also, hopefully this folds SF quicker. It needs to go.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

> "You know, in my last fight, I fought injured and had all those problems behind that. I said, I'm not going to risk that again. I said, I'll just pull out of this fight and come back strong. I want my next fight to be as close to 100 percent as possible and show the world what I can do... I just regret losing to a person like Ryan Bader. He sucks. He sucks. I'll say it to his face. He sucks. He talked all that trash on how he was going to knock me out. Obviously he knew I was injured because I didn't make weight. I talked to him man to man and said, 'Look, lets make it an exciting fight.' I knew there was a chance I was going to lose, but I don't want to lose a boring fight in Japan. He made the fight really boring. I got no respect for a guy like that. He sucks."


Rampage also said he lost all of his love for fighting when he lost to Forrest, which is really weird because right after that fight he nearly killed Wand.

also:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dos Santos says if it ever comes to it and if the UFC tells him to do it, he would fight Jon Jones. Sounds VERY plausible in the next couple years. I'd mark the fuck out if it happens.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And to that I say bring it. I think JDS has the power to get through the almighty reach of Jones.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JDS has the ability to get in and out very well, and but I personally think that Jon would keep him at bay with his kicks and reach. Jon hasn't faced anyone with the boxing skill of JDS, but he has fought much faster guys. I don't think JDS is fast enough to get in and out of Jobs range without the threat of a takedown or getting elbowed and such.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

fuck. Jon Jones is probably already the best LHW of all time, and soon enough he'll get the HW title and be considered the greatest ever. we're lucky to have lived in such an era.

he's still a fucking douche though.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Jon Jones said:


> JDS has the ability to get in and out very well, and but I personally think that Jon would keep him at bay with his kicks and reach. Jon hasn't faced anyone with the boxing skill of JDS, but he has fought much faster guys. I don't think JDS is fast enough to get in and out of Jobs range without the threat of a takedown or getting elbowed and such.


JDS might not be as fast as a Rashad Evans, but he does pack a much heavier punch. That coupled with his rock solid chin, technically crisp boxing, and solid takedown defense would make for a very interesting fight. There are holes in Jones' stand-up, and if JDS could negate the ground-game, I think that he would expose those holes.

There's no doubt that Jones can be a force at Heavyweight in years to come, but I can't see any outcome where he emerges the victor right now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Power means fuck all if he isn't hitting him. No one but Machida has been able to punch Jon in the face clean yet, and that's because Machida is quick and an unorthodox counter striker, and something that JDS isn't.. The only thing that people have been having success with are head kicks that both Rashad and Vitor landed clean, and and we can't really call JDS an expert head kicker (atleast what I've seen of him thus far). 

Not saying JDS has no chance at all. One clean shot lands and Jon is down for the count. What I am saying is that I think Jones has the upper hand on paper because

A) When the time comes that this fight does happen, Jon will be a much better fighter then the last time we would've seen him. He will be stronger and better and will have closed up the holes in his game making it even harder to beat him. 

B) Like he said, Jon knows his opponent inside out by the time they fight. When fight night comes, Jon will have a master strategy to beat JDS and will also train accordingly by analyzing the fuck out of him. 

C) He is a fucking monster who has had the greatest two years in UFC history and has destroyed 5 former world champs in a row. 

Honestly, I think Cain has a better chance at beating Jon then JDS. Power, and striking, and amazing cardio and speed.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't like Jon jones, but i think he is already the greatest LHW of all time.

Tito Ortiz didn't fight top notch competition, Liddell fought a lot of guys he had already fought before (with mixed results), and every reign since Liddell's has been pretty short.

And Jon Jones' 2011 year was the greatest single year by any MMA fighter ever.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Official UFC 154 poster out. Condit's belt is horribly photoshopped onto him :lmao

Can't wait until GSP jabs the fuck out of him. It'll be a good night.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

GSP will beat Condit, I'm sure. Then hopefully we get Anderson/GSP and we can watch Anderson light GSP up.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Its always Sonnen in Philadelphia
http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v1/y2/r/5l8_EVv_jyW.swf?v=4614279203809&ev=0


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Its always Sonnen in Philadelphia
> http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v1/y2/r/5l8_EVv_jyW.swf?v=4614279203809&ev=0


Yeah, I saw that. Probably just for the advert (a full episode would be crazy), but amazing nonetheless.

Andrew Dice Clay as Frank. :lmao


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

GSP vs Anderson would be amazing :mark:

But there are rising contenders in both divisions, so i don't know if we will see this superfight. Be amazing if it does happen though


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If it doesn't happen soon I don't think it ever will. I know it screws over some guys who are waiting in line in both divisions, but honestly, when GSP gets past Condit just fucking book it. We all want to see it, it will sell out a giant stadium and the PPV numbers will be insane.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope they book it straight after their fights, but i'm not going to count out Condit here. GSP has been injured, and Carlos is a known finisher of fights. Serra caught GSP with a punch, so Condit could catch him with a knee or head kick. I believe that GSP will win, but i'm not counting Condit out for a second


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Condit could win, yes. But I don't ever bet against GSP. Unless it's against Anderson, in which case he's fucked.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd rather see Jones vs Anderson, but GSP vs Anderson is still amazing. I think GSP vs Anderson would be closer than you think Walls


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe. GSP's only chance is to take Anderson down for 5 rounds like Chael did. If it remains standing, Anderson is going to light him up. I can't see GSP finishing Anderson standing or on the ground but I can see Anderson finishing GSP. Anderson is also a lot bigger than GSP too, people don't seem to realize that GSP is relatively small.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i agree that GSP's best chance is to do a Chael without getting submitted in the end, and he will definately try to use that strategy. I think Anderson would beat him, but it would be a good fight imo


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

If Condit beats GSP, it really changes up the WW Division. Would end a 5 year run.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

GSP hasn't fought since April 30, 2011. He's been off for so long and Condit has the best chance out of anyone to beat GSP. It's going to be a tougher fight than people are expecting for GSP. I can feel an upset coming on from Condit.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Condit is fucked, imo. I'm thinking GSP comes back recharged and owns him. I'm on the fence of whether he finishes Condit but I'm leaning towards no.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I suggest you watch Condits style and fights before his fight with Nick Diaz. It's completely balls to the wall drag em out brawling, and he's not.really.good at it. His fights are mostly fights where whoever lands the first punch wins. A very raw Rory Mac took Condit to his limit, and Condit didn't really look amazing even though it was an epic fight. Condit has much more of a chance winning by strategic means rather then fighting a technical fight, because GSP tears him apart in the skill set aspect of the game.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Only way GSP loses to Condit is if he doesn't mind his P's and Q's in the stand up and gets sloppy. And GSP is NEVER sloppy, so. Condit is fucked.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So if GSP beats condit, siva's next two fights are likely to be against Bisping and GSP :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bisping is a muppet, doesnt deserve the shot + Silva's next fight is Bonnar.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bisping vs. Silva will draw pretty well but Silva pretty much annihilates Bisping. Same with Bonner, but honestly he has more of a chance at beating Silva then Bisping does since he's a tough son of a bitch who never stays down.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Anderson will put Bonnar down.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rush said:


> *Bisping is a muppet*, doesnt deserve the shot + Silva's next fight is Bonnar.


Exactly, you hate him so you should want that fight to see silva tool him and if you're a fan of bisping it's a fun fight and a pretty big draw.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

RKing85 said:


> I don't like Jon jones, but i think he is already the greatest LHW of all time.
> 
> Tito Ortiz didn't fight top notch competition, Liddell fought a lot of guys he had already fought before (with mixed results), and every reign since Liddell's has been pretty short.
> 
> And Jon Jones' 2011 year was the greatest single year by any MMA fighter ever.


Jon Jones had an excellent year.. yes.. but I disagree it was the greatest single year ever by an MMA fighter.

In my opinion, Shogun Rua takes it for his remarkable 2005, where he won the Pride Middleweight Grand Prix. He stopped Kanehara that year, he beat prime Lil' Nog in what was fight of the year for me. He KO'd a prime Rampage Jackson and he KO'd Overeem and a prime Arona in the same night.

Jon Jones had a great year but it doesn't top Shogun's 2005 in my opinion. Especially KO'ing two veterans the same night.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So in UFC, does Jones have the best single year?

As for Bonnar, I would love to see him beat Silva based on the fact he an take shots from anyone and get back up. Jones the king of cage molestastion couldn't keep Bonnar down. I do however see a tko.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

without question in the UFC, that was the best single year ever.

I had Rua in 2005 as my choice until last year. Jones beat 4 top 10 guys in a 10 month period. Both years were outstanding though. You can debate between the two til the cows come home.

Bellator with a good show tonight.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

No one really deserves a shot against Silva, they should have made weidman/bisping for the title shot. Either way, Silva humbles both. I want to see bisping toyed with if they fight, it will be so nice to see him get murked again.

I also updated the UFC fantasy thread, I don't even know if Rockhead is around anymore, but I would like to keep it going.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Weidman will possess a great challenge for Silva. Anderson struggled with Chael's wrestling, and Weidman is also a top wrestler. But the main difference, is that Weidman has good Jiu Jitsu to back it up.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think Anderson will have any issues with Weidman. He stops him within 2.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

If Weidman tries to walk Silva down like Sonnen tried to do, he will get suffer the same fate. If he tries to stand up with him and set up a take down, silva will figure out is stance/footwork and Weidman will suffer the same fate as Franklin(X2),Griffin,Belfort,Henderson,Newton, and Bonnar.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Slava beats him, but Weidman is improving in every fight. I don't think Silva walks over him like you all seem to think.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I really do want to see Chris Weidmen vs. Silva. He's the biggest threat to Silva's title at this point. Great wrestling, jiu jitsu's solid and striking is pretty good. It'll be hard, but Weidmen looks hungry for that title, and and I can see him beating Silva if they fight down the road.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gunnar Nelson is a fucking beast on the ground.

I realize this isn't exactly breaking news to anyone who knows anything about him, but it's true.

And Tom Watson is getting outwrestled. This is my surprized face......


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dan is really showing me something here.

Holy shit Struve! That was just awesome, all those shots just connected perfectly.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

What a great night of fights.

Top to bottom, one of the best cards all year.

Manuwa/Kingsbury was something else.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Wish King Mo was still in the UFC, Muhammad Lawal, Rashad Evans, Rampage Jackson, & Jimi Manuwa all in the UFC LHW Division.

Next fight should be Struve-Barnett.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Combat Analyst said:


> Wish King Mo was still in the UFC, Muhammad Lawal, Rashad Evans, Rampage Jackson, & Jimi Manuwa all in the UFC LHW Division.
> 
> Next fight should be Struve-Barnett.


He was never in the UFC. Only in Strikeforce. If that's what you meant.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> He was never in the UFC. Only in Strikeforce. If that's what you meant.


That's what I meant.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just watched yesterdays card. It was fantastic. Gunnar Nelson looked like a destroyer of worlds out there, but that's partly because Johnson came in overweight and took the fight on days notice. Still, at only 24 years old, the guy will be a force to be reckoned with in the future. Struve did well but was getting his head bashed in before Miocic tired himself out and slipped on the mat. Good stoppage by Herb Dean though. Brad Pickett is fucking awesome as always. Matt Wiman's submission was great as well.

Jimi Manuwa was awesome on the feet, but falls short pretty much where all British fighters fall short, the ground game. Hopefully he works on that a bit. And finally, my boy Che Mills did well against Bang, but it's always disappointed to see a fight end with an injury. Both the main-card and the prelims were fucking awesome. Once again, UFC on Fuel/Fox cards prove to be much more entertaining to me then PPV's.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

"Just have them all form a line outside the octagon, and Mr. Jones will be with you shortly." - Greg Jackson


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That's a fucking awesome quote. I don't get the Greg Jackson hate, I like him.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

"Struve has the reach of Jon Jones and twice the courage." - Chael Sonnen

Didn't get to see the show yet but I'm looking forward to checking it out. Sounds like a fun show.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Walls said:


> That's a fucking awesome quote. I don't get the Greg Jackson hate, I like him.


No no no no...that was me doing that. I would have given a source if it were real.

Just me being awesome.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Kudos, though. And it's fairly accurate.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I was there, Awesome night of fights, Kingsbury's one funny dude, showed plenty of sport despite getting his face smashed in.

I take it they showed One Punch doing Gangnam Style post match.

Some funny chants going on as well.

Crowd was dead for the Struve fight following Hardy's win.


Also met Michael Pastou and a couple of the other guys from the Smashes. His Bicep's healing well apparently, and the bird he was with was stunning.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Walls said:


> Kudos, though. And it's fairly accurate.


Perfectly accurate honestly, just Jackson doesn't have the stones to say something like that and neither does Jones if you ask me.

Although he has totally backed it up save for the Rashad fight.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

hopefully bonnar makes it an intresting fight, but if anything i see anderson KOing him, but id love for bonnar to ko him biggest upset in mma history.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Perfectly accurate honestly, just Jackson doesn't have the stones to say something like that and neither does Jones if you ask me.
> 
> Although he has totally backed it up save for the Rashad fight.



He still owned Rashad though. He just didn't murder him like he did everyone else.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

He didn't murder him, but he did make him his bitch for 5 rounds. I don't even know why, but Rashad getting beat the fuck up always makes my heart happy. And I don't even hate the guy.

Anyways, UFC on FOX 5 poster out. Looks amazing. And Rory is such a sexy motherfucker.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

So Batista fighting this Saturday?

I might as well order the show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> So Batista fighting this Saturday?
> 
> I might as well order the show.


You'd be better off flushing $30 down the drain.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jon Jones said:


> He didn't murder him, but he did make him his bitch for 5 rounds. I don't even know why, but Rashad getting beat the fuck up always makes my heart happy. And I don't even hate the guy.
> 
> Anyways, UFC on FOX 5 poster out. Looks amazing. And Rory is such a sexy motherfucker.


Didnt know that Penn wanted another beating. Their twitter exchanges are amusing. Henderson/Diaz should be a great fight.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That card is amazing but I just get the feeling at least one of the fights will fall through.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hoping for no injuries, because quite honestly, this FOX show is a godly pay-per-view level card. It could happen obviously, but I'm staying optimistic. 

December looks to be a good month for the UFC. 155 is stacked, TUF finale, FOX card. Should do a decent rating too because FOX is apparently going to promote the shit out of it during Football.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is it possible for a commission to put both titles on the line in a champion vs champion fight? I mean its one pound, and one man with a lot to lose and nothing tangible to gain.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Big Dave is saying the 152 did between 450,000-465,000 buys. Pretty decent I guess.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I hope Tista doesn't get Knocked Out in the first round, he's 44 and it's his first fight, people will talk so much shit about him it's not even funny.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I want Batista to get his ass handed to him. It will be great to watch.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I want to see Batista to gas within the first round and then lose in a humiliating fashion where he can barely stand up.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The new guy he is fighting apparently has 40 fights under his belt, it could happen.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I highly doubt it, they will just give him cans like they did with Herschel Walker.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

He wants to pull out of the fight, lol.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MMA newb-tard here lol. I want to watch a couple of fights but have no clue at all where to start. I have Lesnar/Velasquez from UFC 121 ready to go when I get the chance to watch it but I'm open to any and all suggestions of anything else I should consider looking at. Any help would be nice .


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> MMA newb-tard here lol. I want to watch a couple of fights but have no clue at all where to start. I have Lesnar/Velasquez from UFC 121 ready to go when I get the chance to watch it but I'm open to any and all suggestions of anything else I should consider looking at. Any help would be nice .


You'll proably get a million different answers here, if you want to really explore the history then this list is pretty decent for significant fights
http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/sports/mma/2011-06-13-10-best-fights_N.htm

Of recent times, just off the top of my head
Dan Henderson V Shogun Rua -widely agreed best fight of recent times, just an all-out brutal fucking war, Joe Rogan claims it to be the best fight he's ever seen (if you care about his opinion)
All of Jon Jones fights from 2011, or any time really, he's had the most dominant rise in mma history and his vicious creativity is a joy to behold.
While trying to convert a few friends to mma recently I showed them loads of different stuff and almost all of them immeadiately latched on to most Nick Diaz strikeforce fights, I think theyre all on youtube.
Speaking of Diaz, his brother Nate had an awesome war Vs Donald Cerrone last dec, defo check that one out (its from the Lesnar v Overeem card).
Korean Zombie Vs Dustin Poirer -its impossible not to love the zombie, this one is a thriller.
If you haven't seen it,Lesnars fight with Shane Carwin is amazing too, Brock taking a beatdown, smiling between rounds, then winning, I dont think I ever marked out more watching a fight as that.

And while youre at it you should check out Anderson Silva V Forrest Griffen to see maybe the most hilariously dominant and stylish victory in history, its only a few mins long and I never ever get sick the fight or this gif









His first fight with Sonnen is a real thriller too, for much different reasons.

Im sure im forgetting loads but thats a few to keep you entertained for a while.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Picking a few fighters you've saw in recent cards (or even someone recommended to you) and trying to watch as much stuff from them as you can is a pretty good idea too. One of my friends recently started watching and I think his major problem was with the sheer amount of fighters and many cards it's hard to really to feel any emotional attachment.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Anderson/Chael 1 is my favorite fight of all time, so make sure to watch that one. Shogun/Hendo from late last year is one of the greatest fights of all time, so catch that one. Lauzon/Varner from recently is fantastic as wll.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance lol but are these all UFC? I know of UFC and Strikeforce but that's about it. I know of a couple of fighters too and have watched the odd fight here and there but never with any great interest. I'm willing to seriously give it a go this time around though. WWE just isn't doing the business anymore tbh and the recent Lesnar matches against Cena and HHH completely mesmerized me and that was all down to Brock and his MMA style. I figure I may as well check out the real thing and see how it goes. Thanks for the suggestions thus far. I'll definitely be looking into some of these when I get the time.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Forgive my ignorance lol but are these all UFC? I know of UFC and Strikeforce but that's about it. I know of a couple of fighters too and have watched the odd fight here and there but never with any great interest. I'm willing to seriously give it a go this time around though. WWE just isn't doing the business anymore tbh and the recent Lesnar matches against Cena and HHH completely mesmerized me and that was all down to Brock and his MMA style. I figure I may as well check out the real thing and see how it goes. Thanks for the suggestions thus far. I'll definitely be looking into some of these when I get the time.


Watch Nick Diaz vs Gomi, Forrest vs Bonnar, Dan Hardy vs Shogun Rua.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Dan Henderson vs Shogun Rua*

Dan Hardy vs Shogun is a freakshow fight :lol:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Its been said that MMA is the best pro wrestling right now. Heated rivalries and undefeated streaks, its really awesome, and the crowds and atmosphere can rival a WWE show.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The UFC needs to mic their crowds better.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^^totally agree, always felt that, its funny how quiet they seem especially during entrances when its probably deafening in the building.
Adds so much atmosphere when you can hear them going nuts.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Chael Sonnen vs. Anderson Silva is a must watch for anyone looking to get into the sport as a fan. It's an amazing fight with such an outstanding finish, plus it's the best damn middleweight that ever lived vs. Anderson Silva.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Edgar/Maynard II is fucking fantastic, and watch Varner/Lauzon is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If I may, I suggest the young lad pick up a copy of UFC Best of 2011. Very easy way to see a buch of awesome fights and keep track of names too. You won't be disappointed and it includes in full, fights such as but not limited to, Edgar/Maynard 2, Jones/Machida and Shogun/Henderson.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> MMA newb-tard here lol. I want to watch a couple of fights but have no clue at all where to start. I have Lesnar/Velasquez from UFC 121 ready to go when I get the chance to watch it but I'm open to any and all suggestions of anything else I should consider looking at. Any help would be nice .


Watching MMA Highlights on youtube of individual fighters will get you interested.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

crazy weekend for MMA.

UFC, Bellator, One FC, Invicta, and the Dave Bautista fight.

Tomorrow night going to be watching UFC on tv, bellator on my laptop, and going to be on message boards talking about both events on my desktop.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Forgive my ignorance lol but are these all UFC? I know of UFC and Strikeforce but that's about it. I know of a couple of fighters too and have watched the odd fight here and there but never with any great interest. I'm willing to seriously give it a go this time around though. WWE just isn't doing the business anymore tbh and the recent Lesnar matches against Cena and HHH completely mesmerized me and that was all down to Brock and his MMA style. I figure I may as well check out the real thing and see how it goes. Thanks for the suggestions thus far. I'll definitely be looking into some of these when I get the time.


Older :stuff but I really enjoyed the first two Matt Hughes/BJ Penn fights. And Chuck Liddell vs Wanderlei Silva


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Also, watch every Jon Fitch fight. That guy is the pinnacle of excitement when it comes to MMA.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

since everyone is going new fights, i'll go slightly older ones;

Hughes vs. Trigg II
Griffin vs. Bonnar I
Diaz vs. Gomi
GSP vs Hughes 
GSP vs. BJ Penn I
BJ Penn vs Hughes
Cro Cop vs. Fedor
Cro Cop vs. Big Nog
Sanchez vs. Parisyan
Wandy vs Rampage trilogy


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You almost have to watch Griffin/Rampage. One of my most favorite fights ever.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Tons of great fights mentioned. I would add:

Pettis/Henderson
Sanchez/Guida
Nick Diaz/Gomi
Nate Diaz/Miller
Kongo/Barry
Big Nog/Sapp


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Every Anderson Silva fight in the UFC except for his fight against Thales Laites. His fight against carlos newton in pride was great as well.










Damien Maia's early UFC career had some really great BJJ, his subs were extraordinary.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

UFC on tv

Bellator on the laptop

and chatting about both events here on the desktop


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm 99% sure that Travis just dislocated his knee cap. I've had it happen to me 3 times, and they're definitely not fun. I'm honestly surprised that he kept on fighting after that. Props to him.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, he said post fight that is indeed what happens.

Shitty thing to happen in the biggest fight of your life.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Bigfoot looked so slow out there. Browne looked silly as fuck in the first minute do spinning wheel kicks. 

The crowd booing during the flyweight fight was annoying.

I wanted Heiron to win tonight, I'm not a big fan of Ellenberger.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Man no love for the flyweight division again.


----------



## KB# 24 (Jul 13, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> MMA newb-tard here lol. I want to watch a couple of fights but have no clue at all where to start. I have Lesnar/Velasquez from UFC 121 ready to go when I get the chance to watch it but I'm open to any and all suggestions of anything else I should consider looking at. Any help would be nice .


*From UFC:*

Forrest Griffin vs. Stephan Bonnar (UFC - The Ultimate Fighter 1 Finale).

Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen (UFC 117 - Silva vs. Sonnen).

Matt Hughes vs. Frank Trigg (UFC 52 - Couture vs. Liddell 2).

Matt Hughes vs. B.J Penn (UFC 63 - Hughes vs. Penn).

Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlei Silva (UFC 79 - Nemesis).

*From PRIDE FC:*

Wanderlei Silva vs. Quinton Jackson - (PRIDE FC 28 - High Octane - 2004). 

Don Frye vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (PRIDE FC 21 - Demolition - 2002).

Fedor Emelianenko vs. Big Nog (PRIDE FC 25 - Body Blow - 2003).

Nick Diaz vs. Takanori Gomi (PRIDE FC 33 - The Second Coming - 2007).

Don Frye vs. Ken Shamrock (PRIDE FC 19 - Bad Blood - 2005).

*From WEC:*

Ben Henderson vs. Anthony Pettis (WEC 53 - Henderson vs. Pettis).

Donald Cerrone vs. Benson Henderson (WEC 43 - Cerrone vs. Henderson).

Leonard Garcia vs. Chan Sung Jung – (WEC 48 - Aldo vs. Faber).

Urijah Faber vs. Jens Pulver (WEC 34 - Sacremento).

Miguel Torres vs. Yoshiro Maeda (WEC 34 - Sacremento).​
Many of the other fights mentioned are great matches also. I am in agreeance, with Bigfoot looking slow. Same with the flyweight bout, not generating any interest.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i havent watched the FX card yet. just watched bellator. lol @ the Prindle/Santos fight. also Rogers looked fucking horrible.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

The way 153 is being promoted is so strange. The UFC and even Bonnar are openly advertising the fact that he has next to no chance of winning the fight, I know that's everyones thoughts regardless but it just seems odd that the UFC are marketing a main event fight on how one guy has absolutely no chance of winning.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Dave Bautista going to Knock somebody out tonight!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Main card is getting replayed on tv soon so i'll check it out. Forgot this event was on this morning.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

The crowd was fucking annoying tonight, they boo'd almost every fight! Geez


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dodson looked good with the KO but the flyweights still have a lot to show us as a new division. How many flyweights does UFC currently have?

And why wasn't Ellenberger a monster last night? One loss and he clammed up.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

14 flyweights according to the UFC website.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe Kenny Florian can drop down and unsuccessfully challenge for the Flyweight title :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know you are making a joke but didn't KenFlo retire?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> Maybe Kenny Florian can drop down and unsuccessfully challenge for the Flyweight title :lmao


He has to do Bantamweight first :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Just done watching last nights fights, man I bet Browne is regreting that over-ambitous footwork now.
Glad Dodson won, love that little dude.
Ellenberger fight was a snore but fuck crowds booing every single thing thats not a war, especially bad last night.

Oddly looking forward to the :batista3 fight now, much more so than any of his wrestling matches anyway.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I honestly feel bad for Ken Flo. The guys probably the most talented fighter who never won a world title, and he just happened to be stopped by BJ Penn and Jose Aldo, two of the greatest lighter weight fighters of all time.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

What time is the Batista fight?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oliver-94 said:


> What time is the Batista fight?


I think its at 9:00.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Pat Barry is awesome
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/10/6/3464948/ufc-on-fx-5-pat-barry-shuts-up-jeering-fan-mma-news

btw, does anyone actually like the new SBnation layout? fucking dreadful if you ask me, reminds me of Bleacher Report or some shit.

EDIT -^to above, yeah card starts at 9ET, theres 4 other fights first though,
big dave is strictly ME


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I really hope he gasses and gets beaten down. It would make me so happy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing makes you happy you bitter shell of a man.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

How dare you. Lots of things make me happy. Watching Batista gass and legit get his ass kicked is one of those things.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

weed and :rogan make walls happy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Black chicks make me happy. See McQueen? You silly bitch.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i hope whoever batista is fighting KO's him for booker t


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Could someone PM me for Batista's fight?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Daniel Cormier wanting to fight Pat Barry, that's not a UFC worthy win.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

batista fight about to start


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope Batista doesn't lose to that jobber


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

that was really bad


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

awful fight

highlight was batista waving to the crowd


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

HE WON!

And that's all that matters


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

weird stoppage. oh well batista wins


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Batista's striking defense was atrocious.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rush said:


> weed and :rogan make walls happy.


True



Walls said:


> Black chicks make me happy. See McQueen? You silly bitch.


</3


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

My god, that was fucking painful to watch. I think the best part was J-Lau's interview :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

batista to fight UFC champions next please

all of them at once, handicap match


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

My favourite part of the fight was when the commentators said Batista turned down UFC & Strikeforce to sign with CES.

Another really solid card from Invicata. Penne/Sugiyama just starting.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I bet Dana is crying his eyes out

he could have had this, all of this, but he was turned down


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

That was...odd...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I need to see it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Jessica Penne could beat Batista


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

That was painful to watch,Batista looked lost and looked like a jobber,the crowd booed the fuck out of him. bad night for Dave.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait so the commentators Said Batista turned down UFC for them? I distinctly remember Batista saying he was wanting to go to UFC but they suggested he get some experience first.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

idk if he turned down UFC. i think he might have turned down strikeforce b/c he wanted more money.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lmao I gotta see this. I knew he would get smashed but I didn't expect him to somehow pull out a win. I wonder how much he still wants to continue doing this after he's gotten a taste.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Just watched it, fuck he is terrible. I know he is new and all but he's been training for at least a year combined now and he doesn't even know to keep his fucking hands up. And for training with a Gracie, his ground game was still below where it should be for his level, he's so stiff and clunky.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

^
Kinda what I expect from somebody with his body type.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

He was close to signing with Strikeforce before Zuffa bought them out, then the deal was scraped. I don't think Zuffa wanted anything to do with Big Dave.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

someone should cash in and have him fight a somewhat decent name if he's going to keep fighting. otherwise some can is gonna KO him.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

i wanna see it!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Batista was a joke to watch. He took a good hit and he got dumbfounded. He doesn't have the killer instinct to make it in MMA.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

He's 43 and just now getting into MMA, It's obvious Batista won't make it.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

After seeing that all I have to say is that he seriously needs to work on every aspect of MMA. I know it's his first fight but he looked absolutely lost.


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

News is trending that UFC is considering Jones/Chael for TUF :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jon Jones said:


> News is trending that UFC is considering Jones/Chael for TUF :mark:


I wouldn't be surprise after the abysmal ratings the current TUF is producing.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Its ok guys, we still have Lashley. HAH


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

What I expected! Seriously, as stiff as he looked in a wrestling ring who would encourage him to to actually fight? He should quite at 1-0 before he gets hurt. He could fight Lashley though.... boy wouldn't that be exciting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No offense but i'll enjoy this thread more when you wrestling fans who are only interested in MMA right now because the fact Batista had a legit fight all go away again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> No offense but i'll enjoy this thread more when you wrestling fans who are only interested in MMA right now because the fact Batista had a legit fight all go away again.


^^^ that. At least Brock fucked back off to wrestling, every event he was on this thread became unbearable.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh indeed. Although it was great when the CAIN TRAIN destroyed him when everyone thought he was unstoppable.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

CAIN TRAIN. that was good better than the CAIN TRAIN vs JDS' BIG GAY BRAZILIAN BOAT OF LOVE which ended badly


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still think CAIN has what it takes to beat JDS, he just got caught bad first time around. Interested in seeing that rematch when it happens.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Did Cain have an injury going into that fight?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Jon Jones said:


> News is trending that UFC is considering Jones/Chael for TUF :mark:


Even though Chael doesn't really deserve a title shot I wouldn't watch every episode of that shit. I have some strange feeling that Jones is gonna turn that down though.....


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

This shit looks like it was worked. 

3:34 - Look for Batista's feet, he's saying something in lucero's ear at the same time.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Well I wasn't surprised by how that fight went. With how bad he fought I wouldn't be surprised if we don't see Batista fight for another year, or at all.

TUF can't get better ratings being on Friday night,it's as simple as that.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

You know what, I _was_ surprised on how that fight went. For someone that's been training with Cesar Gracie for nearly 4 years I expected a killer ground game, atleast against an opponent of Lucero's calibre. He would've been sparring standup with the Diaz brothers and working Jits and wrestling with Jake Shields. Not to mention the actual coaches in the camp.

Batista looked scary bad, and for someone that's been in an around that camp for 4 years and probably full time for 2, he needs a big money fight before he gets out because that was shocking.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Starbuck said:


> Forgive my ignorance lol but are these all UFC? I know of UFC and Strikeforce but that's about it. I know of a couple of fighters too and have watched the odd fight here and there but never with any great interest. I'm willing to seriously give it a go this time around though. WWE just isn't doing the business anymore tbh and the recent Lesnar matches against Cena and HHH completely mesmerized me and that was all down to Brock and his MMA style. I figure I may as well check out the real thing and see how it goes. Thanks for the suggestions thus far. I'll definitely be looking into some of these when I get the time.


Also, if you haven't already, you may want to watch some of the early Ultimate Fighters. Even though 'TUF' is nowhere near as good as it used to be. TUF 1 up until 6 were actually really good and quite a lot of the fighters are still in the UFC. It'll give you a general idea of who they are, where they come from and you can get a feeling for the coaches to.

If you don't know already, TUF (The Ultimate Fighter) is a reality based television program created by the UFC. It's basically a tournament and 16 fighters have to live under one roof and fight every week for a 6 figure contract with the UFC.

Also have a look at some Pride Fighting Championship highlights on Youtube, you won't be disappointed. 

Plus check out Pride - Decade (a documentary on Pride Fighting Championshhips), one of the best MMA docs to date. Will give you a really good look at some of the most dominating and best fighters in MMA and UFC - Beyond The Glory (UFC doc) that tells you about the early days of the UFC and how far it has come.

A couple other fights to check out:

Big Nog vs. Randy Couture
Shogun Rua vs. Lil' Nog
Mark Hunt vs. Tsuyoshi Kosaka
Mark Hunt vs. Yosuke Nishijima 
Korean Zombie vs. Leonard Garcia (1st fight in WEC)
Don Frye vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
James Thompson vs. Kazuyuki Fujita
Melvin Manhoef vs. Cyborg
Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Kestutis Smirnovas
Cheick Kongo vs. Pat Barry
Don Frye vs. Ken Shamrock

I think everyone else covered quite a lot of the other best fights to watch.

Also, here are a couple cool GIF's.


































PS: What the fuck is this Asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice shit all about under my username? Any way I can change that shit?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Undefeated and Undisputed, 1-0-0 bitch!










Seriously though, as shitty as it was to watch, for a guy who is 40+ turning down millions of Vince bucks to get in the cage and achieve personal goals, respect to him.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

McQueen said:


> No offense but i'll enjoy this thread more when you wrestling fans who are only interested in MMA right now because the fact Batista had a legit fight all go away again.


Eh let em stay. I only knew what the UFC was because of Lesnar and even than I didn't become a full fan until 2011, March.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TCE said:


> PS: What the fuck is this Asking Scott Steiner for wrestling advice shit all about under my username? Any way I can change that shit?


new usertitles. either get a membership or post more.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I said it last night in the chatbox but I hope in his next fight Batista comes out wearing a shirt that says "FUCK BITCHES, FIGHT CANS!"


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Rush said:


> new usertitles. either get a membership or post more.


What are the benefits with getting a lifetime membership? What stuff can you do? And how much? Cheers.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*[VIDEO] Batista's MMA Debut...*

...and it was fucking awful. See video below:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: [VIDEO] Batista's MMA Debut...*

I think we all saw that already.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

shit fight. Batista will NOT make it in mma


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: [VIDEO] Batista's MMA Debut...*

That was pretty awful ...I wonder how much they paid that fat guy to throw the fight to Batista?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

McQueen said:


> I said it last night in the chatbox but I hope in his next fight Batista comes out wearing a shirt that says "FUCK BITCHES, FIGHT CANS!"


Just have to say love your sig, Read the Godfather, great book

And we should've all knew, Batista wouldn't make it in MMA, 43 years old for gods sake.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

DubC said:


> Did Cain have an injury going into that fight?


Yes, but so did Junior, and he still managed to knock Cain out in a minute.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I just listened to my first ever full length Joe Rogan podcast. My god, where the hell have I been this whole time? 2 and a half hours that I do not regret giving up, and I don't often say that since I'm a guy who values his time.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Jon Jones said:


> I just listened to my first ever full length Joe Rogan podcast. My god, where the hell have I been this whole time? 2 and a half hours that I do not regret giving up, and I don't often say that since I'm a guy who values his time.


I love it. 

Perfect for going to work and home or listening to in bed at night.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

The JRE is awesome, I think Walls and I are the only really huge fans in here but you'll be exposed to some amazingly funny people especially if you venture out into the Deathsquad stuff. I tend to listen to it on the way to work or if I'm doing something tedious at my desk. Anything with Joey Diaz is 3 hours of laughter but my favourite podcast combo is when it's just Rogan, Diaz and Eddie Bravo.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It goes into every possibly topic you can think of, and even if it's something I'm not particularly interested in, Joe and his guest manage to make it fun to hear for me. I knew Rogan was an intelligent guy before, but he is REALLY knowledgeable in A LOT of different topics. It's unbelievable how much Rogan knows about such spread about topics. Anyway, this'll be one more weekly podcast I have to start listening too.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

If you're more about the conversational topic rather than the MMA, or even the comedy side of things then check out Daniele Bolleli's episodes. The Rick Ross stuff is also a crazy ass story.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I respect that Batista is following his dream and it takes balls to get in the cage and fight but he should hang up the gloves. He is not a fighter.



TCE said:


> What are the benefits with getting a lifetime membership? What stuff can you do? And how much? Cheers.


basically theres the chatbox and arcade. Nothing really worth the $10 or so but i didn't pay for mine so i'm not bothered really.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Noel said:


> The JRE is awesome, I think Walls and I are the only really huge fans in here but you'll be exposed to some amazingly funny people especially if you venture out into the Deathsquad stuff. I tend to listen to it on the way to work or if I'm doing something tedious at my desk. Anything with Joey Diaz is 3 hours of laughter but my favourite podcast combo is when it's just Rogan, Diaz and Eddie Bravo.


Ive been listening to him since 2010, its a great podcast. OLIVE GARDEN.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rogan Podcast > All


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I have to give mad love to the JRE just for introducing me to Mad Flavor. The guy is a genius.






:lol :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I like rogan but the podcast only ever entertains me when he has Joey Diaz on or a MMA fighter as guests. I know he doesn't always wanna talk about mma but he just rambles on about other shit i could care less about and eddie bravo is one of the most annoying fucks around. I enjoyed it alot in the early days when he first started doing it but then just became bored.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It depends on the person. I always love when some podcasters go out of their regular thing and talk about random shit. Plus I like some of the interesting stories and other stuff that Rogan and his guests share.

Also, Sonnen's 3 hour podcast with Rogan is the single greatest thing I've ever listened to.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> I like rogan but the podcast only ever entertains me when he has Joey Diaz on or a MMA fighter as guests. I know he doesn't always wanna talk about mma but he just rambles on about other shit *i could care less* about and eddie bravo is one of the most annoying fucks around. I enjoyed it alot in the early days when he first started doing it but then just became bored.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om7O0MFkmpw


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

If youre going through old episodes of the podcast id reccomend the Bas Rutten one, Bas is such a great storyteller.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moN5OqefuBA


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> If youre going through old episodes of the podcast id reccomend the Bas Rutten one, Bas is such a great storyteller.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moN5OqefuBA


That's probably my favourite episode. That or any time Joey Diaz stops by. Sam Harris was another really interesting guest. 

Mayhem Miller's in studio on the MMA Hour today. Could be quite interesting given his recent troubles and generally how open guests seem to be with Ariel. The last interview he did on the MMA Hour was very open. CM Punk's on the sheet as well for you wrestling fans out there.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joey Diaz fans need to get on to The Church Of What's Happening Now. His own podcast and it's fucking dynamite.

He comes out with some crackers on there.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Well that was unfortunate. Mayhem turned up "in character" looking to promote 'Here Comes the Boom'. He proceed to ramble for roughly 10 minutes, then flipped out when Ariel asked to change gears, before walking off. It came across as forced, unfunny and weird.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Mayhem's been going mental on Twitter. He's changed his name to Lucky Patrick and has essentially become the character he plays. I knew it was going to be like that on the show but it's really sad to watch.

I hope the UFC puts shit aside and reaches out to help him because he's in a very low place at the moment.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Holy fuck I have a lot of shit to watch lol. Thanks for all the recommendations though. I pasted them onto a word doc so I can have them all for reference, haha. I decided to start by downloading Brock's entire MMA career. I've watched his first 2 fights and I'm about to watch Lesnar vs. Herring now. The first one (vs. Min-so-Kim) is really nothing special. It was over in 2 fucking seconds lol. The second one (vs. Frank Mir), now that one definitely got the hook in my mouth. My only problem is, it was over just as I was really getting into it. I hope they aren't all like that. I figured this was a good place to start since you guys are saying that it's best to pick a fighter you have a connection with. Why not go for Lesnar? Once I'm done with him I'm going to make a start on the list you all so kindly made for me lol. I have to say though, I love these pre fight video packages they make. They really get you amped up to watch and iirc, they did just that for the Cena/Lesnar match in WWE right? They should do more of those imo. WWE I mean, especially for big time fights like that. Lesnar/Herring up next!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Lesnar's probably a decent place to start as a wrestling fan, but I think half of the enjoyment came from the live aspect. Watching this animal come into MMA without any professional experience, and the unpredictability of it all is what really sold Lesnar for me (coupled with my fandom of his wrestling career). Watching his fights back, it's still an impressive feat, but a lot of the luster is gone. He was only really involved in two or three great fights (Mir 2, Carwin).


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Duke Droese said:


> Lesnar's probably a decent place to start as a wrestling fan, but I think half of the enjoyment came from the live aspect. Watching this animal come into MMA without any professional experience, and the unpredictability of it all is what really sold Lesnar for me (coupled with my fandom of his wrestling career). Watching his fights back, it's still an impressive feat, but a lot of the luster is gone. He was only really involved in two or three great fights (Mir 2, Carwin).


Since I have nothing to compare them to, the luster is still there for me lol. I don't even know who is going to win each match which is pretty cool and unpredictable. On the Batista front, I thought he was mad for getting into MMA at this stage in his life and judging from the comments here, he sucks ass. You can't fault him for following a dream though, even if he stunk the joint up lol. I've always wondered whether Taker would be any good as a legit fighter since he seems big into it. Can you imagine that? Lol.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

If you're coming into these fights blind, that's awesome. You've got some good watching ahead of you. (Y)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Duke Droese said:


> If you're coming into these fights blind, that's awesome. You've got some good watching ahead of you. (Y)


Completely blind. I actually remember watching bits and pieces of The Ultimate Fighter years ago but never really paid it any proper attention. Over the years I've seen bits and pieces of different fights too but again never really paid them any attention. This time I actually want to watch though and Lesnar's recent bouts against Cena and HHH in WWE are the reason why. His style made me want to check the real thing out and so far I'm intrigued to say the least lol. I'm looking forward to working my way through the list. It's always fun to delve into something new.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

The great thing about Brocks fights is he always brought that 'big-fight atmosphere' with him, no one was on the fence, everyone either wanted him to win or, more likely, wanted to see him humiliated, the Carwin one is my favourite of all.
Also when you get to Brock/Mir 2, make sure to look up a bit of the build-up and aftermath too.

Happy watching dude, you got some great recommends last few pages and once you get a taste for this stuff its highly addictive.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I loved Brock/Mir 2. It was amazing to see Brock just beast fuck him. That fight proved that sometimes all the technique in the world still can't save you from a really pissed off gorilla.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Starbuck said:


> Completely blind. I actually remember watching bits and pieces of The Ultimate Fighter years ago but never really paid it any proper attention. Over the years I've seen bits and pieces of different fights too but again never really paid them any attention. This time I actually want to watch though and Lesnar's recent bouts against Cena and HHH in WWE are the reason why. His style made me want to check the real thing out and so far I'm intrigued to say the least lol. I'm looking forward to working my way through the list. It's always fun to delve into something new.


Just incase you missed my post, I'll repost it. I saw your posts way back and posted this way too late so you may have missed it. But yeah check out all of the other members suggested fights as well and watch Lesnar's fights since you're coming or crossing over if you will from being a wrestling fan. Try and watch the build up to Lesnar/Mir 2.

Here's the repost:


Also, if you haven't already, you may want to watch some of the early Ultimate Fighters. Even though 'TUF' is nowhere near as good as it used to be. TUF 1 up until 6 were actually really good and quite a lot of the fighters are still in the UFC. It'll give you a general idea of who they are, where they come from and you can get a feeling for the coaches to.

If you don't know already, TUF (The Ultimate Fighter) is a reality based television program created by the UFC. It's basically a tournament and 16 fighters have to live under one roof and fight every week for a 6 figure contract with the UFC.

Also have a look at some Pride Fighting Championship highlights on Youtube, you won't be disappointed. 

Plus check out Pride - Decade (a documentary on Pride Fighting Championshhips), one of the best MMA docs to date. Will give you a really good look at some of the most dominating and best fighters in MMA and UFC - Beyond The Glory (UFC doc) that tells you about the early days of the UFC and how far it has come.

A couple other fights to check out:

Big Nog vs. Randy Couture
Shogun Rua vs. Lil' Nog
Mark Hunt vs. Tsuyoshi Kosaka
Mark Hunt vs. Yosuke Nishijima 
Korean Zombie vs. Leonard Garcia (1st fight in WEC)
Don Frye vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
James Thompson vs. Kazuyuki Fujita
Melvin Manhoef vs. Cyborg
Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Kestutis Smirnovas
Cheick Kongo vs. Pat Barry
Don Frye vs. Ken Shamrock

I think everyone else covered quite a lot of the other best fights to watch.

Also, here are a couple cool GIF's.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Anyways, in other news...

You guys hear Dana White has a major announcement and it could be coming this week?

It's already rumored that Strikeforce is going to be nomore and all fighters will enter the UFC (front row Brian, who is normally legit). I'm hoping this is true... Womans MMA in the UFC.. Melendez, Mousasi, Noons, Rockhold, Lawler, Feijao, Villante, return of Nate Marquardt etc. can't wait.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Mayhem has officially lost it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1tIRM160Tc&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He needs some help. I like Mayhem a lot, he's a really smart guy and a surprisingly good writer. And he got really unlucky with his two fights in the UFC with injuries etc. Mayhem has always been an emotional, nutty guy though and him going off the tracks into the woods like this doesn't surprise me. I was hoping he'd take some time off and heal and regroup and then make his way back into the UFC and maybe he still will but it doesn't look like it's anytime soon and he isn't young by the sport's standards.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Holy shit that was really tough to watch, Mayhems gone full retard. Though Ariel handled it well
"this is not Andy Kaufman!"

Poor Mayhem, underneath all the wackiness he always seemed a good hearted dude, hope he gets some help before this gets any worse.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If I was Ariel, I would have been shitting bricks right there. I find that type of shit extremely scary.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Strikeforce folding? Hope it's true buit I think it's just a rumor, If it folds, the UFC has like 95% of the top talent with the other 5% being retired, free agents, or in Bellator

Even if Mayhem comes out of retirement he has much to improve. He could be a great gatekeeper in the MW Division, I mean he has submitted Sakuraba and almost beat Shields. However he needs to fix his awful, uncoordinated striking, and his wrestling.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm guessing the news will be Kenny Florian unsuccessfully challenging Ronda Rousey for her title.

Strikeforce merger wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Strikeforce merger would be a god-send for guys like Melendez and Rockhold. In that situation is Dana forced to create a women's division in UFC just for Ronda? I can't see him letting her go to Invicta.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

There is money with Ronda, Dana would be a fool to not take advantage of that.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

never liked Mayhem but for the odd few times (idk why exactly) but guy is a muppet. You kind of watch his fights against Bisping and that Donovan and you're glad for Mayhem's sake that he never did get a fight against Diaz.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Diaz would have lit him up and talked mad shit in the cage while doing it.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

diaz brothers= best personality in mma both badass who don't take shit from anyone, expecially loved when nate didn't back down from karo even on TUF.
i think diaz will somehow get another shot at the title sooner or later. (nick that is, i think nate has a chance against bendo)


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Najla said:


> Batista now in MMA


We know mate.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Ronda comes to the UFC=Dana buying out Invicta FC


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

StrikeForce getting a bullet right between the eyes would be the greatest news I have ever heard.

Kill it, and take the top 15-20 guys over to the UFC.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'm hoping Ronda comes to the UFC just so I can get that ESPN Ronda t-shirt Dana wore to the weigh ones a month or two back.

Assuming it becomes a bit more popular since I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> StrikeForce getting a bullet right between the eyes would be the greatest news I have ever heard.
> 
> Kill it, and take the top 15-20 guys over to the UFC.


Sign:

Barnett
Cormier
Kyle
OSP
Feijao
Villante
Innocente
Rockhold
Lawler
Jacare
Kennedy
Larkin
Amagov
Gracie
Jardine
Woodley
Bowling
Voelker
Saffediene
Marquardt
Mein
Misaki
Santiago
Thomson
Melendez
Evangelista
Masvidal
Healy
Hirota
Noons
WMMA


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Melendez, Cormier, Rousey, Mousasi, Marquardt, Thomson, and Rockhold are quite honestly the only people I'm looking forward to seeing in the UFC.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Cormier and Barnett are the only ones I care to see in the UFC. Melendez is ridiculously overrated.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

What about Ryan Couture?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Obese Turtle said:


> What about Ryan Couture?


He's not that special, People are only paying attention to him because of his last name



Walls said:


> Cormier and Barnett are the only ones I care to see in the UFC. Melendez is ridiculously overrated.


Melendez isn't overrated, Great boxing and great wrestling, He could beat Edgar.



Jon Jones said:


> Melendez, Cormier, Rousey, Mousasi, Marquardt, Thomson, and Rockhold are quite honestly the only people I'm looking forward to seeing in the UFC.


There's more talent.


----------



## Memitim (Oct 10, 2012)

Ryan Couture could be a Decent gatekeeper in the mid-tier promotions ...But at 30 I don't see him improving enough to be an above .500 fighter in the UFC.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to count how many times Rogan says the words "dirty bitches", "fucker", and "bad motherfucker" in his podcasts.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Walls said:


> Cormier and Barnett are the only ones I care to see in the UFC. Melendez is ridiculously overrated.


:kobe

Melendez is boss. He does get overrated but he'd still be around a top 5 LW in the UFC.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't see it. I think there are a lot of guys in the division that will handle him. I think his hype is going to get squashed whenever he goes over to the UFC.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I wouldn't mind seeing Jason High in the UFC either, he's a good fighter.

He had one UFC fight in 2010 and was cut after it.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i think gil is deff top 5 lw material other then that i only really wanna see cormier, and possibly woodley come to ufc, Marquart i doubt will come back since he got released for PEDS


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I really hope Barnett gets signed (if/when SF folds). I think he's the only question mark as far as top talent goes. 

I'd love to see Barnett/Big Nog 3, or something like Barnett/Struve.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

legendmaker2 said:


> i think gil is deff top 5 lw material other then that i only really wanna see cormier, and possibly woodley come to ufc, Marquart i doubt will come back since he got released for PEDS


He did get released but he had a welcome back to a Zuffa org, I'm more inclined to think it was Dana that wanted to see how well he would do in Strikeforce. He'll be back in the UFC once all this mess is sorted.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

From StrikeForce I would bring over:

HW - Daniel Cormier, Josh Barnett
LHW - Ovince St. Preux, Gegard Mousasi
MW - Luke Rockhold, Tim Kennedy, Ronaldo Souza, Adlan Amagov, Lorenz Larkin
WW - Nate Marquardt, Tyrone Woodley, Quinn Mulhern, Tarec Saffedine, Jordan Mein, Jason High
LW - Gilbert Melendez, Pat Healy

Might be 2 or 3 I am missing.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Walls said:


> I don't see it. I think there are a lot of guys in the division that will handle him. I think his hype is going to get squashed whenever he goes over to the UFC.


Nope, Melendez is pretty much a similiar fighter to Edgar but way more explosive and aggressive. That sounds like he'll do good.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd bring all of the female fighters, then; 

LW: Melendez, Thomson, Couture (purely b/c of Randy), Cavalcante
WW: Woodley, Marquardt, High, Saffiedine
MW: Rockhold, Souza, Kennedy, Gracie (again, purely due to name)
LHW: Mousasi, OSP
HW: Cormier, Barnett


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Speaking of Gil, fuck this pic!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Took me a second to place that was HHH.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HHH gotta learn dat MMA to beat Brock in the rematch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't be any worse than Batista.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

:lmao

Triple H would get fucking owned if he had an MMA fight. 


On another note, someone needs to make this Anderson smiley:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i already have a Silva one,


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Has this been posted yet? fucking great promo


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Interesting that they are basically admitting he has no shot. Odd way to market a fight, despite it being true. It's been marketed as Anderson coming in to kick Bonnar's ass to save the PPV. Been odd.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

It's a form of satire.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

War Bonnar :jordan2


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Once that first punch hits Bonnar's chin he is going to turn into WAR BONNAR!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was an awesome promo. :lmao


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

DeathClutch disbanded.

Who would've won, Cole Konrad vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Brock would have smashed him.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

If Bonnar somehow beats Silva then it would go down as one of the biggest upsets in sports history. Even if he retires afterwards, he just beat the 1# guy in the world. Honestly, it would be such a great moment to see.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, that's not happening. I kinda hope Anderson doesn't finish Bonnar and just beats the fuck out of him for 5 rounds instead.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Walls said:


> Yeah, that's not happening. I kinda hope Anderson doesn't finish Bonnar and just beats the fuck out of him for 5 rounds instead.


It's short notice so I believe it's 3 rounds, could be wrong though.

How I see this fight playing out? Similar to Silva/Griffin. Anderson toying with him in round 1, goes for the kill in round 2 (although Anderson finished Griffin in round 1, he broke him down mentally).


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

After watching the countdown of UFC 153, I can't help but feel sorry for Bonnar. His strategy is to come forward, take some punishment, and try to get inside. When has anyone taken punishment from Silva and continued. It just baffles me that he's banking on his granite chin to take some shots. If his chin holds up, this is going to be a brutal fight. The only thing Bonnar has going for him is that Silva could break his hands from pounding Bonnar's head in.

I am waiting for someone to de-rail the hype train of Glover Teixera, but that won't be this saturday.

I don't mind who wins Silva/Fitch since I like both fighters. Fitch is really the only fighter that LnP's who gets a pass from me. He goes out there grinds out a decision, get his win bonus, does the post fight and basically gives a big "fuck you" to Dana and everyone else. He doesn't apologize for not finishing like GSP does every time, he goes out there and pisses off everyone. 

Big Nog got fed a UFC CAN so he'll most likely win unless he's just completely done for.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I've always liked Fitch and I love his style. He's an intelligent fighter, fuck the haters. If you don't like it, learn how to sprawl better and learn how to get up and/or have an insane guard that no one wants to fuck with. Having an aggressive guard is so fucking important, yet few do it. They work on being on top and working from there and that's obviously needed but you have to be a killer off your back. I've gone out of my way in training to get really good off my back. It's a lot harder but it's absolutely worth it. Then you don't have to worry about someone taking you down.

Nog is in an interesting place. He can't hang with the top guys anymore and he's barely got enough left to beat some of the rising guys/cans. I have zero interest in watching him fight anymore, personally. Herman is a funny guy though with his stance on BJJ. I hope Nog taps him just to prove a point.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I would like Fitch if he made more of an attempt to atleast try to finish someone. I know, he plays the game by its rules. If he can lay on someone every fight for 15 minutes and win a decision, so be it. He picks up his paycheck and goes home. But that isn't going to win him any fans. If every fighter in the UFC did that, then the UFC would go out of business quickly. I just think he should make more of an effort in his fights to try and finish someone or atleast posture up and do some ground and pound. He doesn't do anything when he gets someone down. Even though your job is to win, you should try and entertain the fans as well who are the ones paying to see you actually fight, not dry hump someone round after round. I'm sorry, but his style of not fighting gets to me, because it is exactly that, not fighting. 

I also agree, any opponent he is up against should be doing serious takedown defense in training, He's playing by the rules and getting a way with it but it's horrible to watch.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I think Big Nog has a little life left in him yet. He was doing pretty well in the stand-up against Mir. Although he is one of those PRIDE vets that I feel genuinely uncomfortable watching lose a fight nowadays (damage toll).

Fitch/Silva is a really interesting match-up. I have zero interest in Fitch's style, but it's a good test for a young prospect. Probably the fight I'm looking forward to the most at 153.

Having said that, I've been re-watching TUF 1 recently (still great), so I'm in full American Phsyco-mode. I'm really happy that he's getting this fight. A couple of months ago it looked like we'd never see him in the Octagon again. I just hope he fairs better than his TUF-alum.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Never seen Fitch fight other than against Alves and it was just boring as fuck.

Thank God it wasn't the main event.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGM6qorUamg&feature=g-u-lsb

^Super Fight League live right now. 2 fights left.

Last fight, guy slammed him and TKO'd him on the ground and we've also seen a Turning side kick KO, see here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIbthrCtQks


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

TCE said:


> I would like Fitch if he made more of an attempt to atleast try to finish someone. I know, he plays the game by its rules. If he can lay on someone every fight for 15 minutes and win a decision, so be it. He picks up his paycheck and goes home. But that isn't going to win him any fans. If every fighter in the UFC did that, then the UFC would go out of business quickly. I just think he should make more of an effort in his fights to try and finish someone or atleast posture up and do some ground and pound. He doesn't do anything when he gets someone down. Even though your job is to win, you should try and entertain the fans as well who are the ones paying to see you actually fight, not dry hump someone round after round. I'm sorry, but his style of not fighting gets to me, because it is exactly that, not fighting.
> 
> I also agree, any opponent he is up against should be doing serious takedown defense in training, He's playing by the rules and getting a way with it but it's horrible to watch.



I understand why to a lot of people Fitch's fights are boring. But when you train you can appreciate the work he's doing. It's hard as fuck to manipulate and move another man's body around when he's resisting and attempting to get up all the time. One thing I wish Fitch would do more is sub people. He's so dominant on top that if he just went for the kill more, I think he would be finishing people left and right.

Same goes for Chael. He's strong as fuck and has a ridiculous top game, he uses his hands well to smother his opponents faces and he stays heavy on top and just smothers guys with his relentless pace. If he devoted a lot of his time to getting better at BJJ, he could be a destroyer of worlds. A guy with his ability and endurance in the top position and even if he just worked his way up to being a brown belt, he would seriously fuck guys up. We saw that a bit in the Stann fight. Like a lot of strong wrestlers he went with the Arm Triangle because it's easy to get, especially for someone like Chael. I'd love to see him work to side control or mount and get an Arm Bar on someone, or get mount and instead of just smothering them let them roll over and take their back. Maybe one day.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Strikeforce have cancelled the Nov. 3 show, but Coker says they'll do a big show in January.

Just kill it already.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Fitch is fun to watch if you watch one of his highlights.

Sonnen needs to keep training with Cesar Gracie/Vinny Magalhaes and add Catch Wrestling.

And Big Nog is still a Top HW. Dude would've beaten Mir. Even at 36 he still beats most of the UFC's HWs. They should match him up against Bigfoot


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Bonnar's plan might just work.








"All the way down to Demetrious....." :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jake Shields is suspended for 6 months because apparently they found banned substances in his body in the post fight drug test. CESAR GRACIE JIU JITSU.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Combat Analyst said:


> Fitch is fun to watch if you watch one of his highlights.
> 
> Sonnen needs to keep training with Cesar Gracie/Vinny Magalhaes and add Catch Wrestling.
> 
> And Big Nog is still a Top HW. *Dude would've beaten Mir.* Even at 36 he still beats most of the UFC's HWs. They should match him up against Bigfoot



Only he didn't. He could have just finished Mir with strikes but chose to get cocky and go for the sub and even while dazed as fuck Mir still owned him and broke his shit. Nog may beat most of the newer guys coming up but as soon as he hits top 10 he gets owned. And I'm rather sure his arm will probably never be the same again and when you add onto that all his other really major surgeries and then you add that he has severe wear and tear, he's done soon imo. I think he beats Herman but it wouldn't shock me if Herman pulled it off.

Was kinda shocked to hear about Shields. Didn't expect that from him. But he manned up and took responsibility and he's gone for 6 months, so not much more to do about it.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Combat Analyst said:


> Fitch is fun to watch if you watch one of his highlights.
> 
> Sonnen needs to keep training with Cesar Gracie/Vinny Magalhaes and add Catch Wrestling.
> 
> And Big Nog is still a Top HW. *Dude would've beaten Mir*. Even at 36 he still beats most of the UFC's HWs. They should match him up against Bigfoot


Had his arm not been ripped off, yeah.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

In the fights I care about, I got A. Silva, Nogueira, Texeira, Fitch, Maia, and Davis.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fitch is gonna Fitch tomorrow night, and everyone including Dana White will rage because he'll derail the hype train of Erick Silva, and set him backwards in the title chase. 

Or Silva will KO him. Either way, it'll be entertaining for me to watch.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Alvarez/Pitbull was great. Alvarez's celebration was GOAT.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Fitch has a long way back to getting a title shot, and has to start finishing fights.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Fitch would have to dismantle 3-4 top 10 guys in a row to even be considered at this point, imo.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah I was really happy for Alvarez. They were no selling him by putting him in the blue corner and not having the commentators butter him up as usual, Bellator obviously know they aren't keeping him so didn't bother. Was great to see Eddie win in that fashion then do a Jose Aldo.

Btw, Dana tweeted Eddie "@Ealvarezfight congrats Bro!!! Let's talk "

Imagine a Lightweight division with Eddie and if Strikeforce folds, bring in Melendez, Josh Thomson and KJ Noons and you have probably the best division in MMA by far.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Noel said:


> Yeah I was really happy for Alvarez. They were no selling him by putting him in the blue corner and not having the commentators butter him up as usual, Bellator obviously know they aren't keeping him so didn't bother. Was great to see Eddie win in that fashion then do a Jose Aldo.
> 
> Btw, Dana tweeted Eddie "@Ealvarezfight congrats Bro!!! Let's talk "
> 
> Imagine a Lightweight division with Eddie and if Strikeforce folds, bring in Melendez, Josh Thomson and KJ Noons and you have probably the best division in MMA by far.


Eddie, Melendez, Thomson, Masvidal, Noons, Evangelista, Healy all signed by the UFC. That division would be stacked as hell, especially now that Diego Sanchez moved down. I see why Edgar & Guida left, too much talent.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Something else that hurts Fitch is that two years ago, GSP had picked the WW division clean. But now there are a bunch of new guys that are in title contention. Condit, Diaz, Hendricks, Kampmann, and Ellenberger are all 1 or 2 impressive wins away from getting a crack at the title.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope we see some vintage Maia tonight.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> Something else that hurts Fitch is that two years ago, GSP had picked the WW division clean. But now there are a bunch of new guys that are in title contention. Condit, Diaz, Hendricks, Kampmann, and Ellenberger are all 1 or 2 impressive wins away from getting a crack at the title.


Not to mention guys like Marquardt.


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)

Really liked the very little we saw from Maia @ UFC 148. Didn't attempt to show off his "striking", just went right in and looked for the takedown. I miss the Demian of old. The way he he manhandled Sonnen made him look amateurish. Not a fan of Rick "The Bedtime" Story AT ALL, so hopefully Maia gives us an awesome finish.

Also, Alvarez really needs to work on his defense. He's a lot like Frankie in that they're both very quick strikers with good footwork, but both leave a lot to be desired defensively. Chins up, hands very low. It's why they both keep getting tagged and hurt in their fights. I'd say Alvarez has much more power than Edgar though. That finish last night was absolutely brutal.

Bellator seems to be losing a lot of their top guys. Nothing weird about that though. Their contracts are incredibly restrictive and their champions are barely fighting at all. The tournament format works to an extent but you _can't_ keep these champions on the shelf like they have been doing. They also can't keep booking these "super fights" that are just downright laughable. Chandler vs. Gono.. really? 

Bellator needs to embrace the fact that their top fighters will want to make more money, fight more often, and want to fight on a bigger stage. Trying to imitate the UFC's business model isn't likely to work again especially with the level of recognition the UFC's name/brand holds on its own. Spike & Viacom starting a Bellator reality series could be good or bad. I'm leaning towards bad. For one, they have zero drawing power in any name chosen to coach on the show. Two, Spike doesn't have a big ratings puller that can air in front of it. The UFC had the benefit of Chuck and Randy (already big names at that time) and the fact that RAW was airing prior to it. I can almost guarantee Spike will chose to air the show after IMPACT.

At least King Mo and Babalu will liven up their light heavyweight division. I like the fact that Mo has the opportunity to make some big money by appearing for both TNA and Bellator. But it might be a big no-no. He's already had serious problems with his health and knee. The chance of hurting himself again just grew enormously being that he'll be pulling double duty from here on out. Which is terrible for Bellator if he gets hurt because they'll be looking to use his name for the LHW tournament - which Mo should absolutely win. And the Bellator/TNA talent exchange? Come on now.....


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry for the incredibly long first post. I've been following MMA since 1997 and it's a big passion of mine, not just the fights but also the way the organizations operate.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bezerra vs Scilia was hella fun.


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)

And thank goodness Maia came out how he should have. That was beautiful to watch. He essentially FORCED the blood out of Story's nose with that finish. Wow.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Huzzah! The brainwashing wore out.

Damien Maia is back to his roots! No stupid faux-boxing, just straight Brazilian Jujitsu goodness.

Excellent!


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)

Phil Davis is just rag dolling Prado right now. Wagner is probably wishing that Mario Yamaski's brother was reffing this fight.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

The Anaconda Choke for the win!

Good work from Phil Davis.


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)

Man, really pulling for Silva in this fight. Never was a Fitch fan and his holier-than-thou attitude. Hasn't finished a fight in years, looks the same in every fight. Goes to a draw with BJ then has the nerve to say Hendricks doesn't deserve a fight with him. He then proceeds to get knocked the hell OUT by him. He's still wondering why he can't get a title shot.


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)

C-Cool said:


> The Anaconda Choke for the win!
> 
> Good work from Phil Davis.


Agreed. He looked like a man on a mission. Simply dominating. Thought he had the arm triangle locked in. The anaconda was much better though. (Y)


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)

You know, that was terrible reffing. As much as I hate the guy I feel like Fitch was robbed of a stoppage victory there. 

Crazy to think that Fitch was in an entertaining fight again. Last time he had one of those was when Hendricks knocked him out...or when BJ was tossing him around....or when GSP destroyed him.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

What a great fight Fitch/Silva was!

That should get Fitch's haters off his back for a while.

Give those guys the fight of the night bonus!


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)

That fight was ridiculous. Fabio has more heart than anyone in the UFC.


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Did Fitch fitch tonight? Just tuned into the PPV.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Jon Jones said:


> Did Fitch fitch tonight? Just tuned into the PPV.


For some strange reason, he had a great Fight of the Night contender match.

So, kinda Fitch in concept, but not-so Fitch in execution. And that was a good thing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Really? I'll have to watch Fitch/Silva.

Anderson's entrance always gives me chills. Let's fucking do this.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Give everyone one guess who I am picking in this fight (hint, it's not Stephan Bonnar)

The Fitch/Silva fight was excellent. Those two should get fight of the night.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"You know, Joe, Ali said, Float like a butterfly, sting like a spider" - Mike Goldberg

What the fuck Goldie....


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

DAMN!!!!!!!

Ouch! Stephen Bonnar's not going to want to remember this night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

What a brutal knee


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That man really is GOAT. I always feel weird while watching Silva fight. I always think, is this what people felt like back when they saw Muhammad Ali fight? 

Probably.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Silva toyed with him the whole fight... He's beast.


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)

Credit to Bonnar for stepping up when no one else would.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Silva is just to good. There's no stopping this guy, he toys with his opponents and barely brakes a sweat.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Good card, Pretty much went as how everyone expected it to be. Time for Anderson-GSP, & Bigfoot-Big Nog


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd say skip Anderson-GSP and set up Anderson-Jones. The whole "respect" thing appears to be fabricated on both sides. Seems like both guys are legitimate threats to the other. GSP has been off the shelf for well over a year and the WW division is starting to become very interesting.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Silva is too much :lmao


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Thieves Dont said:


> I'd say skip Anderson-GSP and set up Anderson-Jones. The whole "respect" thing appears to be fabricated on both sides. Seems like both guys are legitimate threats to the other. GSP has been off the shelf for well over a year and the WW division is starting to become very interesting.


Anderson already said he's never fighting Jones.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It's crazy to think Bonnar and Griffin beat the living shit out of each other for 30 minutes and neither guy broke; Anderson destroyed them both in 8 minutes flat.

What an unbelievable fighter that man is. The way he toyed with Bonnar was unreal. The willingness to stand right in front of him, the perfectly placed shots, the movement, that knee! Holy shit! 

Impressive performances from Maia, Davis, Big Nog, and Fitch (wait, what?). Always good to see Minotauro fight, and it's nice to see Maia going back to his BJJ game. That rear-naked choke was nasty. Fitch looked motivated out there, and that transition by Davis to finish the fight with the Anaconda was beautiful.

Edit: Forgot about Teixeira/Maldonado. What a brutal war that was. Tibau/Trinaldo and Marcello/Madadi were pretty hard hitting as well.

Great night of fights. Highly entertaining card.


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> Anderson already said he's never fighting Jones.


Both guys said it won't happen, but it should. They've both essentially cleared out their respective divisions, while GSP has a whole new contenders list playing out in front of him.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Anderson Silva is simply from another planet. It's insane that he can run circles around anyone they throw at him. Plus he's using those knees a lot more which is just another devastating tool for the GOAT to use.

You've got to respect Anderson's skills. He's miles above anyone.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Thieves Dont said:


> Both guys said it won't happen, but it should. They've both essentially cleared out their respective divisions, while GSP has a whole new contenders list playing out in front of him.


Anderson still has a big test in Weidman.


----------



## Thieves Dont (Oct 14, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> Anderson still has a big test in Weidman.


He's fighting Tim Boetsch next.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anderson vs. Goku next plz.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Anderson vs John Cena with WWE booking team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spiderman Silva is unstoppable *bow down*

GSP?...I think so.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Alistair Overeem is next in line to challenge the winner of Cain vs JDS. The fight is being targeted for March/April.

JDS vs. Overeem is a fight I'd liked to see.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Anderson/GSP is a waste of time. If Sonnen couldn't beat Silva with his wrestling then GSP isn't going to be able to. He's a smaller guy and his wrestling isn't as good as Sonnen's. He could keep he fight standing but Silva is lethal and a better striker. There is no way GSP wins that fight other than properly laying and praying. Lay n pray is a term that gets thrown around too much when it isn't quite deserved but for GSP to beat Silva he'd have to take him down, lay on him for 5 mins and throw very little in terms of punches. No gaps for Silva to pull a submission, and just tapping him enough to keep the ref from standing it up. 

Silva/Jones is a fight i'd much rather see, and it would be a great fight to watch. Jones has a big reach and is unpredictable, Silva has great footwork and head movement, and is one of the best strikers in all of MMA. 

Brilliant to see Maia going back to being a badass BJJ fighter. His boxing is better than what it was, but its not good enough to worry anyone. His ground game on the other hand is immense. 

I like Fitch (or to put it more accurately, i respect Fitch + how he fights), so its nice to see him have an exciting fight for once. I don't hold it against him when he takes people down and grinds a decision b/c its as much on the fighter on the bottom to do something to escape as it is for the bloke on top to finish.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Jon Jones said:


> :lmao


That is an awesome GIF.

I like Maia at 170, I would like to see how he would do against the wrestling of GSP.

Davis looked great tonight, but it's hard to say how good of a test Prado was.

I liked fitch attempting submissions and working after his takedows, he looked good against a blue chipper like Silva

Glover looked like a fucking beast, he should get Gustuffson or Evans next imo.

Big Nog looked okay, he is definitely showing his age, but if he doesn't mind fighting scraps for another year, then I don't mind watching him fight.

Anderson Silva looked phenomenal once again, not much else to say. After watching tonight's fight, I can honestly say that I would take Silva over Jones. Whether Weidman,GSP, or Jones is next, I want to see any of those fights. Maybe Silva/Bisping just to see Bisping get humiliated.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Very few sports people put you in awe of them when they perform. Anderson is one of them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Spiderman Silva is unstoppable *bow down*
> 
> GSP?...I think so.


There needs to be a photoshop contest of this image


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

My God can Maldonado take a beating.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck me that Glover fight, Fabio is one tough fucker he should have a job for life. Maia made Story look a bit silly didn't he, just an amazing BJJ fighter.

Anderson silva just what i expected apart from i did think Bonnar would hang in there longer but when you take a ninja knee like that and to that part of the body you're fucked. Typical silva really, Bonnar has iron chin so anderson finishers him with a body shot.

I wanna see Silva vs GSP just based on the fact they're are probably in my top 5 fave fighters and have been for the past 6-7 years. if not then Silva clowning bisping please.










Not a Single fuck was given.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fabio is tough, but that shouldn't give him a job for life. He can take a beating, but he is an average fighter. Hell, he was coming off a loss to Igor Pokrajac.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

RKing85 said:


> Fabio is tough, but that shouldn't give him a job for life. He can take a beating, but he is an average fighter. Hell, he was coming off a loss to Igor Pokrajac.



did you even watch his fight with igor? close fight. Fabio is exciting and will hopefully be kept around, granted he has to start winning again.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> Anderson/GSP is a waste of time. If Sonnen couldn't beat Silva with his wrestling then GSP isn't going to be able to. He's a smaller guy and his wrestling isn't as good as Sonnen's. He could keep he fight standing but Silva is lethal and a better striker. There is no way GSP wins that fight other than properly laying and praying. Lay n pray is a term that gets thrown around too much when it isn't quite deserved but for GSP to beat Silva he'd have to take him down, lay on him for 5 mins and throw very little in terms of punches. No gaps for Silva to pull a submission, and just tapping him enough to keep the ref from standing it up.
> 
> Silva/Jones is a fight i'd much rather see, and it would be a great fight to watch. Jones has a big reach and is unpredictable, Silva has great footwork and head movement, and is one of the best strikers in all of MMA.
> 
> ...


GSP is just as good a wrestler as Sonnen, If he takes down Anderson, he will have way better submission defense. Jones/Silva would easily just be Jones taking down Silva and pounding him. The fight would almost end the same as Jones-Machida.

And how do you blame the fighters for not fighting back against Fitch, Just because they don't fight back, still doesn't mean he shouldn't finish the fight instead of grinding it out.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Never understood the Fitch hate. What's the ultimate objective of a fight? To do as much damage to your opponent without taking any yourself. Fitch is a master at that, it's not his fault he's an amazing wrestler and his opponents can't defend a double leg or learn how to sweep. I've also never understood the "pitter patter" argument normally thrown at wrestlers, punches from full guard from someone like Fitch or Chael probably aren't going to knock people out, they probably aren't going to cut them either and will cause minimal bruising, but you can sure as hell bet that they're hurting the opponent whether the guy can "take a punch" or not.

More power to the guy I say.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Noel said:


> Never understood the Fitch hate. What's the ultimate objective of a fight? To do as much damage to your opponent without taking any yourself. Fitch is a master at that, it's not his fault he's an amazing wrestler and his opponents can't defend a double leg or learn how to sweep. I've also never understood the "pitter patter" argument normally thrown at wrestlers, punches from full guard from someone like Fitch or Chael probably aren't going to knock people out, they probably aren't going to cut them either and will cause minimal bruising, but you can sure as hell bet that they're hurting the opponent whether the guy can "take a punch" or not.
> 
> More power to the guy I say.


Yes it is his fault. Just because his opponents can't defend a double leg, or sweep doesn't justify the fact that he has boring fights. People pay $60 dollars for PPV, to be entertained. When they don't get that, that's a problem,

And yes that is pitter patter. They rarely TKO people with their GNP, That's not power punches.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

All this talk of Silva vs Jon Jones, but I'd rather see Silva vs GSP to be honest.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Noel said:


> Never understood the Fitch hate. What's the ultimate objective of a fight? To do as much damage to your opponent without taking any yourself. Fitch is a master at that, it's not his fault he's an amazing wrestler and his opponents can't defend a double leg or learn how to sweep. I've also never understood the "pitter patter" argument normally thrown at wrestlers, punches from full guard from someone like Fitch or Chael probably aren't going to knock people out, they probably aren't going to cut them either and will cause minimal bruising, but you can sure as hell bet that they're hurting the opponent whether the guy can "take a punch" or not.
> 
> More power to the guy I say.


I must have missed the part with Fitch actually hurt people. 

I can't stand him regardless so I'll be painfully biased either way.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Even if you don't like Silva, you have to respect the guy. Only thing that bothers me is his fear of fighting Jones, that will happen sooner or later whether he wants to or not.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> All this talk of Silva vs Jon Jones, but I'd rather see Silva vs GSP to be honest.


So would I actually


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> All this talk of Silva vs Jon Jones, but I'd rather see Silva vs GSP to be honest.


Same here, if GSP wins his return fight they should set up GSP vs Silva.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Combat Analyst said:


> Yes it is his fault. Just because his opponents can't defend a double leg, or sweep doesn't justify the fact that he has boring fights. People pay $60 dollars for PPV, to be entertained. When they don't get that, that's a problem,
> 
> And yes that is pitter patter. They rarely TKO people with their GNP, That's not power punches.


Oh please. Put yourself in his shoes. He's fighting to be at the top and stay in the UFC, and if it means grinding out decisions and getting that win bonus, then so be it. I'm sure Fitch gives fuck all about the fans as long as he wins and get's that 100 grand. 

If you pay $60 to be entertained, then your retarded. MMA is not like Professional Wrestling where you expect everything to be perfect and expect to be entertained because it's staged. MMA is purely a gamble when it comes to PPV's. You might get awesome fights, or you might get crappy ones. If your paying $60 EXPECTING to be entertained, then your buying the wrong PPV, because UFC might have an off day that night, or a great night. You have the wrong mindset if your paying money and thinking for sure that you'll be entertained.

Also, Fitch/Silva was fucking amazing. One of the best grappling MMA fights I've seen. Right up there with MacDonald/Maia.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> All this talk of Silva vs Jon Jones, but I'd rather see Silva vs GSP to be honest.


Same here, if GSP wins his return fight they should set up GSP vs Silva.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> Oh please. Put yourself in his shoes. He's fighting to be at the top and stay in the UFC, and if it means grinding out decisions and getting that win bonus, then so be it. I'm sure Fitch gives fuck all about the fans as long as he wins and get's that 100 grand.
> 
> If you pay $60 to be entertained, then your retarded. MMA is not like Professional Wrestling where you expect everything to be perfect and expect to be entertained because it's staged. MMA is purely a gamble when it comes to PPV's. You might get awesome fights, or you might get crappy ones. If your paying $60 EXPECTING to be entertained, then your buying the wrong PPV, because UFC might have an off day that night, or a great night. You have the wrong mindset if your paying money and thinking for sure that you'll be entertained.
> 
> Also, Fitch/Silva was fucking amazing. One of the best grappling MMA fights I've seen. Right up there with MacDonald/Maia.


Yes but when Fitch does it every time, it's no longer a gamble, especially when a fighter, can finish the fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Combat Analyst said:


> Yes but when Fitch does it every time, it's no longer a gamble, especially when a fighter, can finish the fight.


Then don't buy it if you don't like Fitch's style. Simple as that. You have no right to complain about Fitch's style if you voluntarily paid for a PPV with his fight on it, knowing you'll get a crappy fight. 

He's not going to change his style even if he sees an opening. That opening he takes might guarantee victory, or it might fuck him over as well. He's fine doing what he does, and that's rolling to a 30-27 victory. Whatever works for him.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> Then don't buy it if you don't like Fitch's style. Simple as that. You have no right to complain about Fitch's style if you voluntarily paid for a PPV with his fight on it, knowing you'll get a crappy fight.
> 
> He's not going to change his style even if he sees an opening. That opening he takes might guarantee victory, or it might fuck him over as well. He's fine doing what he does, and that's rolling to a 30-27 victory. Whatever works for him.


Well it won't work him for him when no one pays for a card that he's on.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Combat Analyst said:


> GSP is just as good a wrestler as Sonnen, If he takes down Anderson, he will have way better submission defense. Jones/Silva would easily just be Jones taking down Silva and pounding him. The fight would almost end the same as Jones-Machida.
> 
> And how do you blame the fighters for not fighting back against Fitch, Just because they don't fight back, still doesn't mean he shouldn't finish the fight instead of grinding it out.


GSP is an excellent wrestler, but Sonnen is better. Not only is he better but he is far bigger than GSP. GSP can dirty bulk to get to 185 with some extra muscle but that will affect his speed, cardio, agility, and his ability to shoot in for a takedown. Not to mention he hasn't even fought once since shredding his ACL. Condit has the best chance that anyone will get of beating GSP. He will be fairly tentative on that leg, so he shoot leg kick the shit out of his other leg. Not much fun if you're hesitant on one leg and limping on the other. 

Jones hasn't fought anyone with a decent guard. He hasn't fought anyone thats a real threat off their back. Even if he takes down Silva, he could very easily get caught in a submisison. Fuck, even Belfort almost did it to him. Not to mention that Silva is a better striker than Jones. He is quicker, has better movement and won't be easy to hit. It would be a far closer fight than GSP/Silva, they both have ways of getting the win. GSP is a bit limited in that regard as a) doesn't have the power to stop Anderson, b) isn't an elite striker and c) will find it hard to take Silva down. GSP is an outstanding fighter, but Silva is just that bit better. 

Of course you could make the fight at a catchweight, but who knows how much weight Silva can drop as he already cuts to make 185. 

As far as Fitch goes, MMA is a sport. If you're playing football and the opposition can't stop the running game then you will keep rushing the ball until they can stop you. Its essentially the same thing here, you have to be able to fight your way out of any position. Learn to either fight off your back or learn how to sweep and get on top. I would like Fitch to finish more fights, and to do more damage but it is as much on the bloke he's fighting. If you knew that you could double your pay by exploiting a weakness in someone's game then obviously you're going to do it. As i said, i can respect the effort it takes to control someone on the ground like that. It is far different from a wall and stall strategy which is annoying as hell.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Noel said:


> Never understood the Fitch hate. What's the ultimate objective of a fight? To do as much damage to your opponent without taking any yourself. Fitch is a master at that, it's not his fault he's an amazing wrestler and his opponents can't defend a double leg or learn how to sweep. I've also never understood the "pitter patter" argument normally thrown at wrestlers, punches from full guard from someone like Fitch or Chael probably aren't going to knock people out, they probably aren't going to cut them either and will cause minimal bruising, but you can sure as hell bet that they're hurting the opponent whether the guy can "take a punch" or not.
> 
> More power to the guy I say.


Fitch wouldn't be bad if he could finish a fight.He went 8 fights,7 of them wins and they were all decisions where he'd lay on the guy and never attempt to win teh fight within 3 rounds.He's a great grappler of course but he's boring because he doesn't try to win he tries not to lose. His ko loss was excited...because we didn't have to watch 3 rounds of pure grindfest.The guy has so much talent but wont do anything with it, thats why its hard to fully respect the guy. If he could just finish more often , people wont complain.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> GSP is an excellent wrestler, but Sonnen is better. Not only is he better but he is far bigger than GSP. GSP can dirty bulk to get to 185 with some extra muscle but that will affect his speed, cardio, agility, and his ability to shoot in for a takedown. Not to mention he hasn't even fought once since shredding his ACL. Condit has the best chance that anyone will get of beating GSP. He will be fairly tentative on that leg, so he shoot leg kick the shit out of his other leg. Not much fun if you're hesitant on one leg and limping on the other.
> 
> Jones hasn't fought anyone with a decent guard. He hasn't fought anyone thats a real threat off their back. Even if he takes down Silva, he could very easily get caught in a submisison. Fuck, even Belfort almost did it to him. Not to mention that Silva is a better striker than Jones. He is quicker, has better movement and won't be easy to hit. It would be a far closer fight than GSP/Silva, they both have ways of getting the win. GSP is a bit limited in that regard as a) doesn't have the power to stop Anderson, b) isn't an elite striker and c) will find it hard to take Silva down. GSP is an outstanding fighter, but Silva is just that bit better.
> 
> ...


If GSP is an excellent wrestler though, wouldn't that be enough to take Anderson down?

Jones may've not fought anyone with a decent guard but survivng that armbar, and submitting 2 black belts, shows he's not someone to trifle with on the ground. Besides, Jones top control might be too much for Anderson to even get a submission.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No, Anderson still has great takedown defense. There aren't many people that can take him down consistantly at 185. 

He barely survived that armbar. It was by far the closest anyone has come to beating him and while Vitor has a black belt its not like he's known for being a monster off his back. Anderson also isn't known for being a beast off his back but he has an active guard, and any mistake he will pounce on. Jones is still fairly new, he will leave those openings. Which makes it a far more intriguing fight. Both guys are beats, it will be close and i wouldn;t put money on either of them. GSP/Silva and i'd back Silva every time. 

Its not like i underrate GSP, he's one of my favourite fighters (hence the name) but Silva is the GOAT.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Combat Analyst said:


> Well it won't work him for him when no one pays for a card that he's on.


I doubt he's getting a Pay-per-view cut anyway.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> No, Anderson still has great takedown defense. There aren't many people that can take him down consistantly at 185.
> 
> He barely survived that armbar. It was by far the closest anyone has come to beating him and while Vitor has a black belt its not like he's known for being a monster off his back. Anderson also isn't known for being a beast off his back but he has an active guard, and any mistake he will pounce on. Jones is still fairly new, he will leave those openings. Which makes it a far more intriguing fight. Both guys are beats, it will be close and i wouldn;t put money on either of them. GSP/Silva and i'd back Silva every time.
> 
> Its not like i underrate GSP, he's one of my favourite fighters (hence the name) but Silva is the GOAT.


Yes but GSP could, GSP takes down pretty much everyone

He isn't a monster because he rarely gets to the ground. Jones survived a tight armbar, that's impressive. You say Jones will leave openings but again we have to look at the size advantage. Jones's GNP is still not something easy to get past, and like I said before, He's submitted both Machida & Belfort.

Bur Anderson still has a big test in Weidman. Weidman has a larger reach than Anderson, Great wrestling, and great jiu-jitsu that could give him fits (Dude almost submitted Andre Galvao). Not to mention he has developing striking, KOing someone with an elbow shows you're at least a competent striker.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, he takes down everyone at 170. That doesn't mean he can do it to everyone in any division. 

Yeah he survived a tight armbar. Against a guy who Anderson beat in a minute. 

You talk about size advantage between Jones/Silva but no mention of that between GSP/Silva? Just a convenient slip of the mind eh? Its obviously not as pronounced as the difference between Jones/Silva but thats no reason to disregard it. 

I'm not saying to look past what Jones brings to a fight. I'm saying look at what each fighter brings to the respective fights. 

GSP: Excellent wrestler, great striker, excellent top game on the ground, fairly untested off his back
Silva: Elite striker, good takedown defense, great off his back, active guard
Jones: Excellent striker, huge reach, power + size advantage, unpredictable, excellent wrestling.

Silva/Jones is a far more intriguing fight than Silva/GSP, especially as Jones really doesn't have anyone left, all of Silva's contenders need at least 1 more fight to push their claims for a title shot, and GSP has a Condit, Diaz, Kampmann and, if they agree to it, Rory MacDonald to fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't think GSP will be able to keep Silva down even if he does manage to get a takedown. I think Silva is just far too strong for GSP, size difference will be a huge factor here. Silva vs. GSP is in essence a normal sized welterweight vs. a smaller then average Light Heavyweight. I'd still like to break it down. 

Wrestling advantage goes to GSP, although I doubt he'll be able to keep him down.

BJJ advantage Silva. 

Striking is fair game. Can't really compare the two different styles. Silva's Jedi/Counter striking style vs. St. Pierre's technical style. But gun to the head, I'd pick Silva. Silva will also have a reach advantage, which will be essential.

Clinching goes to Silva. Dude is a beast when he gets the plum. 

I'd give a slight cardio advantage to GSP. Not to say the Silva can't go 5 rounds when he can. 

On paper, Silva wins this fight. Dude is just bigger, and is just extremely skilled. However, if there's anyone out there who works themselves to death, it's GSP. With enough preparation and game planning, GSP can definitely take this one home. But even then who knows. Silva is a freak, and if I had to bet money on this fight, it would be on Silva.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

GSP's striking is non existent, he only stands up with those that are worse then him. Hughes,Shields, and Kos are awful on their feet. He took down guys like Penn,Hardy, and Alves who had much better stand up. So GSP's "technique" will be non existent against Silva, he will get embarrassed if they fight.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

to be fair kos does have a good right hook,but he just didn't have that opening. Gsp has a great takedown but can he take silva down and control him, idk we will have to see, first off you can't look past condit, he has power in both hands and is a great kickboxer.

as for silva vs jones silva wins imo, he is faster of the two and can pretty much dodge any strike he wants, hes just the greatest fighter even tho im not a fan of his, i have to admit he hasn't lost in ufc for a reason, and its because he is that much better then the rest. Jones has reach and a great wrestling background but i dont think he will be able to control silva.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Myers said:


> GSP's striking is non existent, he only stands up with those that are worse then him. Hughes,Shields, and Kos are awful on their feet. He took down guys like Penn,Hardy, and Alves who had much better stand up. So GSP's "technique" will be non existent against Silva, he will get embarrassed if they fight.


I wouldn't exactly call it "non-existant". It's pretty good and he works the jab nicely, but all I was saying is that I personally can't compare the two. And again, gun to the head, Anderson Silva is who I would pick. I misworded myself when I said "fair game". My back.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Myers isn't wrong about GSP's striking. He stood with fucking Jake Shields for 5 rounds and basically did nothing with him. Same thing with Kos, he could have ended that fight a gang of times.

If/when Anderson and GSP fight, pretty confidant Anderson takes it pretty easily. GSP is a lot smaller than Anderson is and I don't think he will be able to hold him down. GSP doesn't want to clinch with Silva, so that's a no go. His only chance is to stand with Silva and Anderson will tee off on him. 

Speaking of Anderson, he's such a bad mother fucker. I was in awe of what he did Saturday night. That dude sees shit in code, there is no other explanation. And dropping his hands and letting Bonnar tee off on him and not even flinching, jesus fucking christ. That has to be so terrifying if you're in there with him. It must be so scary to watch him willingly back up to the cage, drop his hands and be like "Hit me bitch". And Anderson made him look like a fucking fool when they back kick missed. He's just incredible.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It pisses me off that he's that good. Hope the fucker loses before he retires. GSP will most likely lose, but Jones has a chance to beat him. I don't care who, but someone has to beat him before he retires. Atleast I hope. 

/heel turn


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jones is the only one I can see that beats him. I think if Jones keeps things up the way he is, he will easily surpass Anderson as the GOAT.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> yeah, he takes down everyone at 170. That doesn't mean he can do it to everyone in any division.
> 
> *Yeah he survived a tight armbar. Against a guy who Anderson beat in a minute.*
> 
> ...


MMA math doesn't work. Just because Anderson beat Vitor quicker than Jones did, doesn't mean Anderson would beat Jones.

Machida destroyed Evans inside two rounds, while Jones decisioned him. Does that equal Machida over Jones?

I agree with you on that Jones vs Silva is the better match-up


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I didn't say Anderson would beat Jones, nor am i trying to use mma math. Just pointing out that Belfort got disposed of easily and quickly. Its not like he was meant to be a threat against Jones either. He shouldn't have even let it get to the point of having to escape an armbar. The point is that surviving that tight armbar from Belfort doesn't allow anyone to make an argument that Jones can defend every submission that Silva could potentially apply.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Vitor's Arm Bar was slick as fuck though. Jon had his hips in the wrong position for a second and Vitor locked that shit on quick.

I don't see Anderson subbing Jones. Jones is just too big and once Jones is on top of Anderson he's going to handle him pretty easily. I don't think Jones would just sit in Anderson's guard either, I don't see why. He in theory would be able to handle Anderson on the ground pretty easily.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jones getting on top of Silva would be lethal. He not like Sonnen where he would throw hundreds of weak punches. He would rain down those hellbows and do some serious damage. From the guard too. 

Assuming he could get him down of course. Which I think he'll be able to do.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd want Anderson to win, cause I think Jones is a tool.

But if I had to take my emotions out of it, I would say Jones wins 6 times out of 10 against Anderson.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> I didn't say Anderson would beat Jones, nor am i trying to use mma math. Just pointing out that Belfort got disposed of easily and quickly. Its not like he was meant to be a threat against Jones either. He shouldn't have even let it get to the point of having to escape an armbar. The point is that surviving that tight armbar from Belfort doesn't allow anyone to make an argument that Jones can defend every submission that Silva could potentially apply.


Jones submitted two black belts.

Just don't see Anderson/Jones being a competitive fight when Jones can easily take Anderson down and finish him with GNP.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fuck me either you guys underrate Silva or like polishing Jones' nuts. 

Submitting 2 black belts does not mean you can defend. And for the tenth fucking time, im not saying Anderson would win, im saying it would be competitive. Its far closer than GSP/Silva. Seriously, provide a logical way for GSP to beat Silva. You havent made any case because a) you dont have one and b) you enjoy kissing Jones' ass. 

Jones is an incredible fighter, against another incredible fighter in Silva. It is far more of an appealing fight.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> Fuck me either you guys underrate Silva or like polishing Jones' nuts.
> 
> Submitting 2 black belts does not mean you can defend. And for the tenth fucking time, im not saying Anderson would win, im saying it would be competitive. Its far closer than GSP/Silva. Seriously, provide a logical way for GSP to beat Silva. You havent made any case because a) you dont have one and b) you enjoy kissing Jones' ass.
> 
> Jones is an incredible fighter, against another incredible fighter in Silva. It is far more of an appealing fight.


No, It's just that Jones is a monster who's destroyed Rampage, Shogun, Machida, Evans, & Belfort. Those 5 guys outdo pretty much 50% of Anderson's competition he's beated. Jones is the best wrestler at LHW and is much larger than Anderson. Just as Anderson would bully GSP, Jones would bully Anderson.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Combat Analyst said:


> No, It's just that Jones is a monster who's destroyed Rampage, Shogun, Machida, Evans, & Belfort. Those 5 guys outdo pretty much 50% of Anderson's competition he's beated. Jones is the best wrestler at LHW and is much larger than Anderson. *Just as Anderson would bully GSP,* Jones would bully Anderson.


which brings me to my next point, how do you foresee a fight with GSP and Silva going? GSP can't take him down, he can't submit him, he has no muay thai game and his striking doesn't hold a candle to Silva. Jones/Silva holds far more intrigue.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Combat Analyst said:


> No, It's just that Jones is a monster who's destroyed Rampage, Shogun, Machida, Evans, & Belfort. *Those 5 guys outdo pretty much 50% of Anderson's competition he's beated*. Jones is the best wrestler at LHW and is much larger than Anderson. Just as Anderson would bully GSP, Jones would bully Anderson.


You're really underplaying how good Anderson Silva is. The guy is a freak when it comes to striking, has a black belt in Jiujitsu and has deadly submissions, dangerous in the clinch, can take a fucking punch and act like it's nothing, great takedown defense and overall the greatest fighter of all time as of right now.

Like you, I think Jones would beat Anderson, but it's not like I would bet everything I owned on Jones. Nor would it be a cakewalk for Jones. Silva isn't a fucking slouch, and he's in a completely different level then the guys Jones has already fought thus far.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Silva/Jones is more appealing to me personally. I think Anderson doesn't want the fight because he knows he will lose and that will fuck up his legacy. GSP is a safe fight for Anderson. He has every advantage going into that fight and barring some miracle he will own GSP.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

My Jiu-Jitsu classes are starting soon. Time to learn how to choke some fuckers out :mark:


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> You're really underplaying how good Anderson Silva is. The guy is a freak when it comes to striking, has a black belt in Jiujitsu and has deadly submissions, dangerous in the clinch, can take a fucking punch and act like it's nothing, great takedown defense and overall the greatest fighter of all time as of right now.
> 
> Like you, I think Jones would beat Anderson, but it's not like I would bet everything I owned on Jones. Nor would it be a cakewalk for Jones. Silva isn't a fucking slouch, and he's in a completely different level then the guys Jones has already fought thus far.


He has great takedown defense but so does, Machida, Evans, & Rampage. Sure Anderson has great striking, but he's a counterstriker, and one that has to deal with the reach of Jones. Don't underestimate Jone's submission game also. And Jones in the clinch is game over for Anderson. He gets him in the clinch, he can not only knee him, but he can TD him from there and dish out his game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:kobe not sure if you are really in love with Jones or really underrate Silva.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Combat Analyst said:


> He has great takedown defense but so does, Machida, Evans, & Rampage. Sure Anderson has great striking, but he's a counterstriker, and one that has to deal with the reach of Jones. Don't underestimate Jone's submission game also. And Jones in the clinch is game over for Anderson. He gets him in the clinch, he can not only knee him, but he can TD him from there and dish out his game.


You make very valid points, and I'll give you credit for them. I still think your underrating Anderson, but that's fine. You have your reasons. I think we all can agree that this fight has to happen, and it's certainly ALOT more interesting then GSP/Silva. Anderson always seems to shut down the idea of ever fighting him though which is disheartening. 

Money changes everything though. They could sellout Cowboys Stadium with this fight and a couple other big title fights. Probably will get in the vicinity of UFC 100 if not more buys. The fight is a goldmine waiting to happen.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Jones said he won't coach TUF with Cormier because he's not popular enough. 

I guess he should go and get some fans.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That would be an interesting fight. Jones takes it, it would be much like Jones/Rashad.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So Chael is giving Jones a shot at winning the belt back that he lost to Chael by forfeit. 

It'll be the first time I watch TUF in god knows how long.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Chael vs Forrest is off (hello Rampage vs Forrest). Chael is now the number 1 contender for the 205 belt and will face Jones on April 27th. Bones and Chael will also face off in the next season of TUF, huge news!

MMAFighting.com:



> The match which didn't happen at UFC 151 is coming next April.
> 
> In a Tuesday bombshell, The Los Angeles Times broke news that UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones and Chael Sonnen will serve as coaches on the next season of "The Ultimate Fighter," then meet in a coaches' fight on April 27.
> 
> ...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It will be a fantastic season but Chael is going to get beaten down, sadly. I don't know what he does after he loses to Jones, that's 3 title shots down and he won't get any more.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He will always be interesting and relevant. He will be fine after Jones beats him, if he carries on fighting or not.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

He starts from scratch in the light heavyweight division if he loses I reckon. The guy is still a top 5 PPV draw and can make a ton of money, he'd be silly to retire (not sure if that's what you were getting at Walls, but just saying!) even if Jones completely destroys him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

TUF will be good, but what has Chael done to earn a title shot exactly?

Hasn't won a LHW fight in years, and lost his last fight (even though it was against Anderson)

I hope Jones smashes him


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nazzac said:


> TUF will be good,* but what has Chael done to earn a title shot exactly?*
> 
> Hasn't won a LHW fight in years, and lost his last fight (even though it was against Anderson)
> 
> I hope Jones smashes him


Nothing, its just Dana reacting to the TUF ratings. It should be a good season in spite of that, I'll be watching for sure.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why do people say you can only have a couple title shots in a lifetime? If a fight sells, it will happen simple as that. Just because pundits feel one way, doesn't mean the masses feel the same way. Just look at WWE, they can so the sake main event for 3 months and sell out each time. Just think about what UFC can do with the months or years of build up? Look what it did for Lesnar vs Mir and Silva vs Sonnen.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

This isn't the WWE. It is a sport. You don't get title shot after title shot just because people like you :kobe


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Apparently you do when your name is Chael P. Sonnen. An entire season of Chael is going to be amazing, he's going to own Jones on the show, shit talking wise. Shame he's going to get destroyed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rush said:


> This isn't the WWE. It is a sport. You don't get title shot after title shot just because people like you :kobe


I dunno an argument could be made in Lesnar's case when he got a title shot against Randy Couture at UFC 92. Beating some random dude & Heath Herring (and he probably would have beat Mir if not for Mazzagatti) really worth giving the guy a title shot, or was it because of his hype and popularity.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Lesnar got the shot that early due to his name and a lack of depth in the division at the time. That was an interesting fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Walls said:


> Apparently you do when your name is Chael P. Sonnen. An entire season of Chael is going to be amazing, he's going to own Jones on the show, shit talking wise. Shame he's going to get destroyed.


Who else is there at 205 that Jones hasn't beat already? Gustafsson? Davis? Both are getting a slow rise. There is no one else.



McQueen said:


> I dunno an argument could be made in Lesnar's case when he got a title shot against Randy Couture at UFC 92. Beating some random dude & Heath Herring (and he probably would have beat Mir if not for Mazzagatti) really worth giving the guy a title shot, or was it because of his hype and popularity.





Walls said:


> Lesnar got the shot that early due to his name and a lack of depth in the division at the time. That was an interesting fight.


^ lack of depth is the main reason. He smacked Mir in his UFC debut until a ridiculous break then he got subbed. He had a few fights and there was an interim title b/c of Randy being out of the UFC. So really from memory there was like 5 guys fighting over 2 belts. Big Nog, Sylvia, Mir, Couture and Lesnar. Thats a huge chunk of the division. Werdum, Kongo, Gonzaga, Herring were others, Arlovski was on his way out, CAIN and JDS were just beginning in the UFC as well so yes his name helped vault him into contention over fighters with a bigger fighting background but he also had a lot of hype surrounding his entrance into the UFC and he had a dominant debut and follow up performance. If they had kept him away and fighting someone else you run the risk of him losing to a mid card guy and then all that hype goes away.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Giving chael a title shot in this day and age where there are contenders with winning streaks and legitimate records to fight Jones, is making a mockery of the sport. It looks like ratings and money is beginning to ruin another sport.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That's a tad dramatic.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It does illegitimize the sport a bit, and I say this as a huge fan of Sonnen. Going from a loss to Anderson Silva straight to Jon Jones without even once fighting an opponent at Light Heavyweight when there are other more deserving guys in that division for that title shot. 

This will be the first time I'll be tuning into Ultimate Fighter weekly though. Chael is going to fuck shit up even though he's probably going to get killed when him and Jones eventually fight.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I might mark out so hard that my heart explodes if Chael can pull it off. It isn't happening though, and I know that.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

What happen to that stipulation at the Fox Event where the most impressive winner gets a title shot?

And on Chael has anyone gotten a Title Shot after a loss? Not including rematches.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Chael should of won the first fight with Silva, and they should be having a rubber match IMO. I think Silva could beat Jones, and saying Sonnen can beat Jones isn't that far fetched IMO. I hope Sonnen wins to be honest, because it will take people's focus off Jones vs Silva, and put more focus on Silva vs GSP - a fight I would *much* rather see. Like him or hate him, Sonnen isn't garbage, and he brought the fight to "The Greatest of all time" like noone else has anytime recently. Compare Sonnen to Bonnar, who was _completely_ outclassed.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I jumped out of my chair when I heard the news. Jones doesn't really have anyone else, a big name that is, to face other than Chael Sonnen. It's a little silly that he's getting a title shot without having a fight in the Light Heavyweight division but I'm not going to complain.

It's going to be a very entertaining season of TUF and one I'll be watching weekly. It's logical to believe Jones is going to win but I have to believe Chael Sonnen can do it. Come on Chael!

War Sonnen.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> Chael should of won the first fight with Silva, and they should be having a rubber match IMO. I think Silva could beat Jones, and saying Sonnen can beat Jones isn't that far fetched IMO. I hope Sonnen wins to be honest, because it will take people's focus off Jones vs Silva, and put more focus on Silva vs GSP - a fight I would *much* rather see. Like him or hate him, Sonnen isn't garbage, and he brought the fight to "The Greatest of all time" like noone else has anytime recently. Compare Sonnen to Bonnar, who was _completely_ outclassed.


You are a bigger Sonnen mark than Walls. Jesus christ :kenny

Why do people want to see GSP/Silva? GSP has a bunch of worthy contenders + he's coming off an acl tear. No point in holding up the division.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I am a ridiculously huge Sonnen mark but I also have a brain. Not a chance he gets past Jones. With Anderson, he had a legit shot. But not with Jones.


I just started watching Bloodstain Lane's videos recently, he's fucking hilarious. I had known about him for awhile but never watched any of his shit because he looked like a giant douche. And he is, but he's actually pretty fucking funny.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm interested to see how Jones reacts to Sonnen. Sonnen will no doubt taunt Jon, and try to get in to his head. Will be interesting to see how Jones reacts and handles it.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

It makes no sense whatsoever, Chael doesnt deserve it and TUF has been a dead concept for years BUT you can guarantee myself and everyone else thinking this won't miss a second of it. Here Uncle Dana, just take all my money.
Heres what happens *spoilers* Chael makes funny jokes, Jon cant think of good comebacks so smirks it off, TUF ratings go up a little bit (but probably not that much), Bones smashes him fight night, everyone gets paid, people moan about it online, world keeps turning.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dan Henderson on the Sonnen vs Jones fight


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wait, isn't Hendo part of Team Quest? I thought him and Sonnen were BFF's :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I get why Hendo is mad. He has been waiting for a title shot since the Shogun fight and then got injured and is now going to get owned by Machida and he's pissed Chael is getting his shot. Makes sense.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

UFC is just capitalizing on Sonnen while they can. They realize that Sonnen vs. Jones might never happen because LHW is just that stacked of talent. Extremely smart business on UFC's part. Everyone and their mother will wanna see Jones get his hands on Sonnen after TUF. It'll probably save the TUF brand for a bit longer. 

Poor decision for the sport though. I'll still be watching though. TUF 17 is going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Chael is obviously only getting this title shot because of business which is understandable. UFC is a business, first and foremost. But is he winning? Not a chance? The only advantage Sonnen has in this chance is his chin and that won't matter, because Jones isn't going for the KO. He'll clinch him and wear him out with those knees. Sure Sonnen could TD Jones, but in no way is he keeping him down, and Jones submission game is not to be trifled with.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Jones will win by submission. Guillotine choke in the 2nd round.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Anderson is ducking Weidman, He wants to face a WW in GSP instead of facing Weidman, a MW, that can takedown and submit him.


----------



## JenksIX (Oct 24, 2010)

From today's press conference...



> Representative for FX Channel: TUF is going to move off Friday nights. It's going to be on a weekday. Announcement in 30-45 days. "Spike should watch their ass."


At first, I thought this might mean TUF would go against Spike's current top show Impact, but then I realized this probably means TUF will go against whenever Bellator is on, as both the next season of TUF and the debut of Bellator are both in January. 

That's kind of cool. Like an MMA version of the monday night wars.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Combat Analyst said:


> Anderson is ducking Weidman, He wants to face a WW in GSP instead of facing Weidman, a MW, that can takedown and submit him.


Anderson destroys Weidman inside 2.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

You all raise a good point about Sonnen facing Jones illegitimizing the sport, but fuck am I looking forward to that.

Is Sonnen/Forrest still taking place at the December card?


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

^ Bonnar/Forrest III ^


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Walls said:


> Anderson destroys Weidman inside 2.


Um yeah sure, Weidman is a good wrestler with great jiu-jitsu, He can submit Anderson inside 2.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:kobe Weidman is not submitting Silva inside of 2 rounds. 


Christ this thread has gone downhill over the years.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't give up on us Rush.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> :kobe Weidman is not submitting Silva inside of 2 rounds.
> 
> 
> Christ this thread has gone downhill over the years.


Weidman put up a fight against Andre Galvao with just 1 year of jiu-jitsu training, almost nearly submitting him, I'm sure he can submit Anderson.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Weidman needs one more fight before Silva. I say just let him smash bisping and then set up the title fight. Weidman can't charge in for the takedown like Sonnen can, he doesn't have a power double that has been the most detrimental to silva's takedown defense, and he still has no chance on his feet. Just because he KO's Munoz, doesn't all of a sudden mean he can stop Silva.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Combat Analyst said:


> Um yeah sure, Weidman is a good wrestler with great jiu-jitsu, He can submit Anderson inside 2.


:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Silva will KO Weidman. If they fought, its not going to get to the ground.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

"Not one of them stepped up"

I really wish these fighters would stop bad mouthing Chael for getting this title shot. He stepped up, they didn't. The karate kid wouldn't fight Jon Jones, Dan Henderson injured himself and didn't tell the UFC until eight days before the fight and all the rest of them are either booked or running away from Jones.

Did Henderson really think he was getting a title match after the UFC 151 incident?

Did Machida really think he was going to get a THIRD chance after turning down the rematch with Jon Jones?

It makes me laugh when these guys get mad about stuff like this. Chael may talk some crap but he's always ready to fight anyone at anytime. So very excited for this fight.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> Weidman put up a fight against Andre Galvao with just 1 year of jiu-jitsu training, almost nearly submitting him, I'm sure he can submit Anderson.


such an embarrassing opinion. almost as bad as when people thought Sonnen would destroy Silva in their second bout. everyone always says 'insert latest opponents name' will destroy Silva then Silva beats them w/ease.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Waratah said:


> such an embarrassing opinion. almost as bad as when people thought Sonnen would destroy Silva in their second bout. everyone always says 'insert latest opponents name' will destroy Silva then Silva beats them w/ease.


I still wonder why people doubt the greatest fighter of all time. Anderson has proven time and time again that he can beat anyone they put him up against. He beat Sonnen, Griffin, Bonnar, Henderson, Belfort and Cote p). Why do people still doubt this man?

If Weidman does get a shot at Anderson I think it's going to be the same result as all the rest. Anderson is walking out with the title and another win that strengthens the case that he's the GOAT.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

lol Weidman isn't beating Anderson. Weidman is overrated as fuck. And Anderson is GOAT right now, easily, but I do believe Jones is on track to surpass him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I like Weidman. Guy has mad talent. His striking is improving, and he has great wrestling. Anderson beats him, but I wouldn't mind seeing Weidman getting a shot at him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I like Weidman but saying he could beat Silva based on a grappling match he had back in 09 is asinine. Especially as he got caught in an omoplata then an armbar like 30 seconds into the match. He did get a d'arce choke which is very impressive considering Galvao is a beast, but its one thing to get a bloke in a submission in a grappling tourney and doing it in a fight when you can get hit.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I don't mind Weidman and he hasn't been doing MMA long and he has some great wins but lets be real... He isn't beating Anderson Silva, not now, not ever... Unless they fight when Andersons like 50.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

I usually hate the whole nuthugger/hater thing that internet MMA fans seem to be obsessed with but you'd have to REALLY underrate Silva to say those kind of things. I didn't hear anybody saying these things before Silva beat Sonnen and I don't think beating Munoz shows he would beat Silva. Seems like hopeful thinking to me.

Weidman-Bisping would be a great contenders match and although I'll probably get stick here I'd take Bisping. The Sonnen fight proved he is very hard to take down and even harder to keep down. With the way Weidman has been talking (Silva ducking him etc) I'd say he needs a loss anyway to deflate his head a bit a la Erick Silva.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The Macau card actually looks pretty sick. And it's always great to see Rich fight. One of my most favorite fighters ever.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

The Macau card is still almost a month away. Surely one or two fighters will drop off the card.

And I to think all the people who think Weidman can beat Silva are nuts. I have seen nothing in Weidman that Silva needs to be worried about. A good fighter sure, but no where near good enough to top the greatest fighter of all time.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Weidman may the successor to Anderson. When Anderson goes, then i think Weidman will be champion.

BTW, i think they should book Anderson vs Bisping just for the entertainment factor. Put it in the UK too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sonnen should be praying that Anderson either retires or permanantly goes up to 205 b/c the MW belt is his if that happens, not Weidman's.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Weidman will be betetr than Sonnen by the time Anderson retires. He's improving all the time. 

And Sonnen isn't exactly young either


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Phil Davis will replace Sonnen against Griffin at UFC 155. I was hoping they would give the fight to Lil Nog, he has been twittering it up the past few days asking for the fight.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> I like Weidman but saying he could beat Silva based on a grappling match he had back in 09 is asinine. Especially as he got caught in an omoplata then an armbar like 30 seconds into the match. He did get a d'arce choke which is very impressive considering Galvao is a beast, but its one thing to get a bloke in a submission in a grappling tourney and doing it in a fight when you can get hit.


True but you guys are counting out Weidman, He has the tools to beat Silva. He may not have a power double but I'm sure he can TD Anderson, He sure as hell can submit Anderson if he was able to almost submit Galvao with just 1 year of jiu-jitsu training.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Galvao wasnt close to being finished. It was a nice choke by Weidman but Galvao calmly worked his way out.

No one is underrating Weidman, you clearly have been underrating Silva.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> Galvao wasnt close to being finished. It was a nice choke by Weidman but Galvao calmly worked his way out.
> 
> No one is underrating Weidman, you clearly have been underrating Silva.


I'm not underrating him, He just has weaknesses Weidman can exploit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

What weaknesses do you believe Anderson has that Weidman can exploit?


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Weidman can exploit weaknesses in Anderson's game? lol son, lol.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> What weaknesses do you believe Anderson has that Weidman can exploit?


Not necessarily weaknesses, but things Weidman can be better at then Anderson, such as wrestling & jiu-jitsu.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You think Weidman has a better jiu-jitsu game than Anderson Silva? Surely you're having a laugh :kobe

As far as wrestling goes, Anderson is most susceptable to a power double, which as you said Weidman doesn't have. I have no doubt Weidman can take Silva down, i doubt that he will be able to take him down. Anderson's striking is on another level, he won't be able to get in close and take him down too easily.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Weidman isn't beating Anderson.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rich Clementi somehow beat Alexander Sarnavskiy tonight....


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The JRE featuring Shane Smith and Anthony Bourdain were awesome. Such crazy and badass motherfuckers. Makes me realize how much weird shit there is in our world. Also, the conversations Joe has with Duncan Trussel are amazing too. 

Any other suggestions Walls?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He did one with Josh Barnett that was fucking awesome. Any podcast with Bryan Callen is great, they usually end up talking about scary animals :lmao He had rapper Immortal Technique on twice and that dude is smart as fuck, I was surprised.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I already listened to the Josh Barnett one. It's probably the most I've ever heard the word "pussy" used in a span of 3 hours. It was great.

Yeah, I heard the Bryan Callen ones are good too. Will give those a listen. I don't think I can go a day now without listening to Joe Rogan talking about random shit. It's highly entertaining.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rogan's Podcast legit changed my entire life and thought process on almost everything. I am a far better person due to his Podcast. May seem silly, but it's true.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I can see that. It's far from a silly thought. It's definitely changed my thought process if anything.

It's so impressive that Joe knows about so much stuff. An extremely intelligent guy. I can never hear him the same way again on commentary after listening to his podcasts. Wish he did more podcasts with fighters though. His conversations with Faber, Barnett, and Sonnen were Class A shit. I'm hoping to god that Rory MacDonald gets on his show soon. That being said, any and all of his podcasts are extremely entertaining as well. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

I watched a Mexican MMA promotion on LATV for a while and good lord did the fighters suck. Also found some Legacy fights as well; it's aiight.



Walls said:


> Rogan's Podcast legit changed my entire life and thought process on almost everything. I am a far better person due to his Podcast. May seem silly, but it's true.


Neato. Subscribing now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Walls said:


> Rogan's Podcast legit changed my entire life and thought process on almost everything. I am a far better person due to his Podcast. May seem silly, but it's true.


The Victor Conte one is incredible.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> You think Weidman has a better jiu-jitsu game than Anderson Silva? Surely you're having a laugh :kobe
> 
> As far as wrestling goes, Anderson is most susceptable to a power double, which as you said Weidman doesn't have. I have no doubt Weidman can take Silva down, i doubt that he will be able to take him down. Anderson's striking is on another level, he won't be able to get in close and take him down too easily.


Yes, Weidman almost beat Galvao with 1 year of jiu-jitsu training, That's a prodigy, and he's almost improved since then. But I'm sure because Anderson is a Black Belt, and Weidman is a purple belt that automatically makes Weidman worse.

And we'll see about wrestling.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1) He didn't almost beat Galvao
2) Silva has a great ground game
3) The fight wouldn't get to the ground to begin with
4) You criminally underrate Silva


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> 1) He didn't almost beat Galvao
> 2) Silva has a great ground game
> 3) The fight wouldn't get to the ground to begin with
> 4) You criminally underrate Silva


He got Galvao in deep submission attempts, You guys just overrated Anderson.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

You can't possibly overrate Anderson, really. He's easily the GOAT as of right now and the things he does in there are absolutely incredible. Weidman isn't subbing Silva, it's not happening. If anything, Anderson will feel him out in the first round and maybe get pushed up against the cage and have to work from there but he will figure him out like he does everyone else and then the hands will drop like they always do and Anderson will fuck him up.

I would legit feel comfortable betting everything I own on Anderson beating Weidman.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> He got Galvao in deep submission attempts, You guys just overrated Anderson.


yeah Anderson is the one being overrated by us. The best fighter on the planet is being overrated and not Weidman who in your opinion must be the best fighter in the planet seeing how he can seemingly beat Anderson Silva b/c of some fight he had ages ago.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Weidman barely decision'ed Maia and beat an out of shape and coming off of a lay off Munoz and Munoz isn't exactly anything special and apparently he is going to take Anderson down and sub him. Makes sense.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Weidman isn't beating Silva. No one is except maybe for Jon Jones, and I don't even feel completely comfortable saying that, as big of a Jones fan I am. We're overrating Silva? :lmao

YOU'RE overrating Weidman. I won't deny the fact that the guy is really good. He's a beast and improving with each fight, and would probably be the champ if Silva retired right here and now, but he's not as good as Silva. Like Walls said, Silva would break him down and analyze him in the first round, and probably finish him within the next round or two. That being said, I would still like to see the fight happen one day. Just to see how well he would do against him, not necessarily beat him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Walls said:


> Weidman barely decision'ed Maia and beat an out of shape and coming off of a lay off Munoz and Munoz isn't exactly anything special and apparently he is going to take Anderson down and sub him. Makes sense.


TBF, Weidman took the Maia fight on 10 days notice.

I think IF Weidman gets Silva down, it will be interesting. If not, then it will be all Silva, no doubt.

I will say that Silva beats him, but i don't think it will be as easy as some people are making out.

I would say that the only person that i see beating Silva for sure atm is Jones. Of course, anyone CAN beat Silva as anything can happen in sports, but Jones is the most realistic opition. I'm not saying that Jones would deffo beat Silva, but if i was to make a prediction i would say Jones. And i'm not entirely comfortable with that prediction


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Waratah said:


> yeah Anderson is the one being overrated by us. The best fighter on the planet is being overrated and not Weidman who in your opinion must be the best fighter in the planet seeing how he can seemingly beat Anderson Silva b/c of some fight he had ages ago.


Hmm, because he did good in a fight that was 3 years ago, that he had a chance of winning with just 1 year of jiu-jitsu training and has probably even got better since then?


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> Hmm, because he did good in a fight that was 3 years ago, that he had a chance of winning with just 1 year of jiu-jitsu training and has probably even got better since then?


just b/c you think he picked up Jiu Jitsu fast does not mean that 3 years later he'll be sublime by default. plus Anderson has amazing Jiu Jitsu and is a black belt, Weidman isn't taking him to the ground so it doesn't really matter how good it is. but it's cute that you're a huge fan of Weidman and think he's 'the one' to debunk Anderson. Chael fans thought that about Sonnen so I get it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He got Galvao in a D'arce choke and a neck tie, and Galvao simply worked his way out. Yes its impressive, no its not almost submitting the guy.

I dont overrate Silva. He has weaknesses like any fighter, at this stage in their career Weidman doesnt have what it takes to exploit that.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Galvao also probably underestimated him and I just watched the entire match between the two and the rest of the time Weidman was just trying to stay alive.


I would bet money that if Anderson and Weidman had a straight BJJ match, Anderson would tap him and probably from the bottom.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I NEVER bet underdogs straight up (I throw them in parlays), but if Anderson does fight Weidman, I would for sure put money on Anderson straight up.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Waratah said:


> just b/c you think he picked up Jiu Jitsu fast does not mean that 3 years later he'll be sublime by default. plus Anderson has amazing Jiu Jitsu and is a black belt, Weidman isn't taking him to the ground so it doesn't really matter how good it is. but it's cute that you're a huge fan of Weidman and think he's 'the one' to debunk Anderson. Chael fans thought that about Sonnen so I get it.


He's probably been improving since then. And yeah Weidman can take Silva to the ground.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You know, they have a website for people like you. It's called Sherdog.

Best picture I've seen all day. Hopefully this marks the return of Motivated and in-shape Shogun :mark:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Shogun's issue is that he is surrounded by a lot of yes men. It's been reported tons of times that he doesn't put fourth 100% all the time into training and that's a lot of the reason why he's so inconsistent. Dude needs to learn how to pace himself better too. In the first Machida fight he paced himself and he was fine and in most other fights he goes full blast for a round and a half and then gasses.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I completely believe that. I think Ninja Rua left Shoguns camp this year stating the exact same reasons. That it wasn't a good place to train, and that there's too many yes men in that camp. 

I do notice that Shogun does great in high stake fights. He didn't give a fuck about his fights against Forrest (first one) and Coleman which led to crappy performances. Where as his fights against Liddell, Forrest the second time, and Machida both times showed that he can put on a great showing with the right situation and when he comes in shape. He should never be the type who taken lightly.

I love Shogun to death. He's one of the first fighters I saw in MMA and I'll always have a special place for him. I really hope he beats Gustaf.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not a big Shogun fan. I respect him a lot for everything he has done but I'm hoping Gus smashes him. Speaking of Gus, I'm tired of everyone saying he is the white Jon Jones. Not even close.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah. I know people want to see Gustaffson win this and give Jon Jones a fresh opponent, but I don't see anything at all that would worry Jones if he were to fight Gustaffson.

Rua is like Penn. When motivated, he is VERY good. But when he is not motivated, he can look pretty shitty.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the same attitude towards Penn that Walls has towards Shogun. Not a fan, but I respect him for his talent and what he's achieved in the sport. Hope Rory smashes BJ to bits though, as I'm a huge fan of Rory.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

My thoughts on BJ are well documented. I can't wait for my fellow countryman Rory to fucking smash him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Care to elaborate Walls?

And apparently Minatauro fought at UFC 153 with injured ribs. If that's true, then what a bad ass.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't stand BJ. I think he is an arrogant, self centered prick who breaks when things don't go his way. He is surrounded by a bunch of yes men in his camps and rarely puts fourth everything he needs to. I hate how he throws a bitch fit and retires almost every time he loses. He always has excuses "Oh, GSP was greasing, Fitch is a pussy who just laid on me, Diaz was a lot bigger than me, look at this pic" etc etc and then he goes into retirement mode because he breaks and then after a couple of months he gets over it and the cycle starts again. Watching Diaz light him up while talking shit to him and making him look like a bitch was an amazing moment in time for me.

Can't stand that smug fuck. Rory is going to smash him and then he can do his whole crying retirement thing again and hopefully it sticks this time.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't like BJ either. Mainly for the reasons you mentioned Walls. GSP dominating him is always entertaining to watch.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

GSP/Penn 2 is one of my favorite fights ever. BJ talked so much shit about how he wanted to kill GSP in the cage and all that shit about him not being a real fighter and GSP goes out there and kicks the shit out of him and made him legit quit. Him quitting was better than any KO or sub GSP could have ever gotten him with.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Wish I could make my own MMA video game, Would make a dope roster.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Just in case anyone missed it, Ariel Helwani did an interview with Mayhem Miller in the style of his Rampage ones. Mayhem really opened up and it was a genuine moment at the end when he apologises and gives Ariel the gift.

It's good to see Mayhem was just being an over-exaggerated Mayhem with the Lucky Patrick stunt, I was worried he was going through more issues (than usual).


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, BJ can be a bitch after he loses fair and square to someone.

Don't know how many of you guys have seen the UFC 155 poster, but it looks fucking badass


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That looks like a poster for a new UFC game with how glossy those two are. 

As far as Mayhem goes, he says in that interview the UFC fucked him out of his knee surgery and Dana went on the UG and proved him wrong:

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/429236/White-refutes-Mayhems-accusations/


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

you mean Lucky Patrick?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Nicktheface2 made a great promo for Dos Santos/Velasquez II


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Dana White: Lesnar Done With UFC*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/262...ar-returning-to-ufc-qhe-is-never-coming-backq



> UFC President Dana White made an appearance on today's edition of the "Dave and Mahoney" show on 107.5 FM in Las Vegas, and spoke on a number of topics including Brock Lesnar's future in UFC. On that subject White had the following to say:
> 
> "He's done. [Lesnar] called me a couple of days ago. He is never coming back. Just said his body is, you know, he can wrestle but he can't fight. He was contemplating coming back."
> 
> White added that he would have been open to a Brock Lesnar UFC return if he had been able to do it.


not surprising, wish he can have one more fight. But he knows his body is messed up.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Dana White: Lesnar Done With UFC*

Lil' Nog and Rashad is apparently on tap for February. Easy win for Rashad.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I fucking hate Rashad, but it should be a win for him. Why the hell is he still in LHW when he's probably never going to get a title shot as long as Jones is champ. Especially since Jones is out until April now. He should move down. I'm so much more intrigued in Anderson/Rashad.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

By your logic, Machida, & Shogun aren't never going to get a title shot again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Combat Analyst said:


> By your logic, Machida, & Shogun *aren't never* going to get a title shot again.


that doesn;t make sense with the double negative :troll


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Combat Analyst said:


> By your logic, Machida, & Shogun aren't never going to get a title shot again.


(A) I never said he was ever not going to get a title shot again. I said there was a chance he wouldn't. Look at Koscheck after GSP. Or Fitch after GSP. After they both got beat, even though they had decent winning streaks, they never got title shots despite them being much better then most of the competition GSP faced afterwards. Hell, look at everyone Anderson beat so far. No one except Sonnen got a rematch. That's what happens when you lose to a fighter who is dominant in a division. You get stuck in purgatory.

(B) Shogun will probably never get a title shot after what Jones did to him the first time. And the Machida rematch might happen if he gets past Hendo, but not one fuck will be given. It'll probably draw like 300,000 buys.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

geez. Jeff Blatnick yesterday and Emanuel Stewart today. Tough 24 hours for the combat sports world.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

There's a rumour going around that Vitor Belfort vs Michael Bisping is in the works for UFC 156. Based on the rumours for that card, it so far looks like this.

Jose Aldo vs. Frankie Edgar 
Lyoto Machida vs. Dan Henderson
Vitor Belfort vs. Micheal Bisping

And that leaves the question on who Anderson will fight next


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm assuming Anderson will fight GSP after GSP beats Condit.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rampage vs. Glover is slated for that card too I believe. And Machida vs. Henderson would be fucking great on a FOX card. 156 is stacked as it is. Move Machida/Hendo to either the Rashad/Nogueira card to bulk that up, or put it on one of the early year FOX cards as a headliner.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't wait for Machida to clown Hendo. Going to be great.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Startin to get proper stoked for GSPs return





"ELT is the most important thing!"


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Elt is very important, I agree. It's hard to put into words how loved GSP is here in Canada, will be interesting to feel the vibe when he comes back. Can't wait for him to come out in Montreal, the crowd is going to be insane. Although the UFC is fucking terrible at mic'ing their crowds.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Starting to think Hendo really isn't a match for some of the top guys at LHW, Won a controversial decision to Shogun, Him facing Evans would Evans-Page II, and I don't see how he beats Machida, Machida is way more elusive, and a deadly counterstriker who pretty much has Hendo's blueprint to success in his head, and has great TDD.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Never liked Hendo. I respect him but I can't wait for Machida to own him. Hendo isn't hitting his right hand on Machida, Machida will do fucking cartwheels around him and then go Karate Kid and blast him. It's going to be glorious.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

GSP is fucking huge here. I can speak for Alberta. I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone who doesn't know who GSP is here. I've seen tons of people wearing MMA and GSP apparel at my High School last year. Can't wait until he breaks Condit.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I doubt he will break Condit or even come close to it but I'm almost positive unless something nutty happens he will beat him. He won't finish Condit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Walls said:


> I can't wait for Machida to clown Hendo. Going to be great.


I know it will won't happen but I hope Hendo puts Machida into a coma. 

I don't see GSP stopping Condit either. I hope Condit wins, I enjoy watching him fight more.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't particularly like Machida, and yet I don't really hate him. He's just kind of there to me. If he's facing someone I don't like, I root for him. I was ecstatic when Machida knocked the fuck out of Rashad. I like Hendo better though. Dan probably won't win, but I'd love to see Hendo/Machida anyway. 

I never said he'd finish him. I just want to see GSP break Condit like he did to Penn. Make him quit basically. It might not happen since Condit is good. Either way, I can't wait for November.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I understand the way he fights and I think fighting that way is smart but I just can't stand watching him.

He is to me, what Fitch is to pretty much everyone else.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Understandable.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i think gsp will win but i hope condit can stop him,


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> *I don't particularly like Machida, and yet I don't really hate him. He's just kind of there to me.* If he's facing someone I don't like, I root for him. I was ecstatic when Machida knocked the fuck out of Rashad. I like Hendo better though. Dan probably won't win, but I'd love to see Hendo/Machida anyway.
> 
> I never said he'd finish him. I just want to see GSP break Condit like he did to Penn. Make him quit basically. It might not happen since Condit is good. Either way, I can't wait for November.


Yeah, it's the same with me. In fact, i feel the same about Hendo. Neautral. So i don't care who wins this fight, as longs as it's a good one.

Personally, i hope GSP finishes Condit. Nothing against Condit at all, but i'm a GSP fan.

If Aldo vs Edgar goes ahead, i hope Aldo destroys him. There is something about Edgar that just rubs me the wrong way, and i like Aldo. I hope he kicks the shit of of Frankies legs so he can dance around the octagon.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

For the sake of MMA, GSP has to win his fight. If he wins, GSP fights Silva and in that time Diaz becomes top contender. After GSP loses to Silva he can fight Diaz which I think will be an amazing fight. If Condit wins, GSP doesn't fight Silva and probably gets an automatic rematch or at the very least gets an easy #1 contender fight against Fitch, which leads to the WW title getting tied up again between Condit and GSP.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It will be a travesty if Silva/GSP never happens or Silva/Jones.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't care what anyone says, Jones/Silva absolutely must happen. It'd be a travesty if it didn't.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Couldnt care less about Silva/GSP. I just think it would be pointless.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd rather see GSP/Diaz and Jones/Cormier than either Silva fight. Jones/Silva would obviously be an incredibly intriguing match-up, but we don't need these super-fights that stall multiple divisions. Especially when WW is stacked, MW is on repair, and LHW has a wealth of talent. 

If they can line things up properly, I'm all for Silva/Jones, but by the time Jones gets past Sonnen the LHW title won't have been defended against a contender in over a year. If Silva faces GSP, the MW division will be in a similar predicament.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm actually a fan of Rashad Evans, Guy is a fun striker, and has some nice takedowns.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'm not a fighter, I'm a fan and I wanna see the best and most appealing fights possible. I say let GSP make his return on Condit, Silva face whoever UFC deems worthy, and let Jones face Sonnen. And that clears up the champs to see who goes on to face Silva in the dream matches. A year and a half ago it was GSP, now its Jones. I say whoever wind more spectacularly gets Silva. I truly believe that Silva's legacy is bigger than any MMA title right now and GSP is money in Canada, and Silva is money in Brazil.

Plus I think spiteful MMA fans would want to see Silva do to Jones what he does to everyone else, clown them. It's money and reward for everyone.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Only Jones would take Anderson down and smash him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sometimes I wish I could just book UFC cards ala WWE style. With the knowledge of who will win and who won't. 

I'm just going to play fantasy booker right now. Jones/Silva, GSP/Diaz for the Welterweight title, and then throw on Rashad/Shogun in there as well. There's 1.6 Million buys right there or more. 

If it's next year, and those three fights align up, then they should definitely do them. I say they can probably sell out Cowboys stadium with a card like that.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

is fantasy booker a sim or something else JJ


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Walls said:


> Only Jones would take Anderson down and smash him.


Honestly, I just down see it going down like that, I truly see Silva walking on water and catching Jones with some counter strike that puts him on his back and Silva rushing in for a TKO.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

My attitude towards Silva / Jones is if Chael can takedown and hold Silva for 4.5 rounds then Jones will do the same but finish him. Then again if history's proven anything it's not to bet against Silva. Unless it was 100% his last MMA fight I can't see Silva taking a fight against Jones unless he was sure he could win, regardless of the amount of money offered to him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jones is probably the most dangerous guy on the ground in the entire UFC IMO. Sure, you have guys like Damien Maia and Vinny Maghaleas who are BJJ black belts, are extremely skilled in jiu-jitsu, but they don't quite have the ground and pound, and the wrestling to control a person and hold them down like Jon does. 

Jon can submit people and he's proved that time and time again. And he can finish people on the ground by elbow-ing them to death. His submissions, wrestling, and elbows make him a scary mother fucker on the ground. And of course, his striking is spectacular and only getting better exponentially. I think Jon has a better chance at beating Silva with every passing day that the fight does't happen.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> Jones is probably the most dangerous guy on the ground in the entire UFC IMO. Sure, you have guys like Damien Maia and Vinny Maghaleas who are BJJ black belts, are extremely skilled in jiu-jitsu, but they don't quite have the ground and pound, and the wrestling to control a person and hold them down like Jon does.
> 
> Jon can submit people and he's proved that time and time again. And he can finish people on the ground by elbow-ing them to death. His submissions, wrestling, and elbows make him a scary mother fucker on the ground. And of course, his striking is spectacular and only getting better exponentially. I think Jon has a better chance at beating Silva with every passing day that the fight does't happen.


Pretty much, The Lesnar at UFC 100 was a candidate for most dangerous guy on the ground als


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Not really. Lesnar was just pissed and beast fucked Mir. One of the few times brute strength beat technique.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Walls said:


> Not really. Lesnar was just pissed and beast fucked Mir. One of the few times brute strength beat technique.


Still one of the greatest and fun to watch beatdowns i have witnessed. GSP/fitch is also well up there it was complete ownage.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Walls said:


> Not really. Lesnar was just pissed and beast fucked Mir. One of the few times brute strength beat technique.


Still...Lesnar's top control and ground and pound was 95% of the time unstoppable. I don't see anyone submitting Lesnar, if he got mount.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It would be hard to sub anyone if they have Mount on you. It's possible but unlikely.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Walls said:


> It would be hard to sub anyone if they have Mount on you. It's possible but unlikely.


EDIT: yeah dunno...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Should probably clarify my statement. I meant that once someone has Mount on you it's hard to get them off of you and sub them. Not that you could sub them from the bottom while they have Mount on you. Although, if you were able to swing your legs up under the guys arms and pull him backwards like that you could grab a leg and slap on a Leg Lock but that would be hard as fuck to do.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Chris Weidman lost his home during Hurricane Sandy.

Ryan Bader tweeted... "Thoughts go out to @ChrisWeidmanUFC & his family. Lost his home in the storm on the east coast. Please show him your support,"


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I should really start learning jiu-jitsu, there are few better feelings than being able to make someone tap out.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

You really should, it's an amazing skill to have. I've gotten pretty good relatively quickly because I'm completely and utterly obsessed with it. I soak shit up like a sponge and went in there with absolutely zero ego. I've been rag dolled, destroyed, owned and choked unconscious a gang of times now, it's very humbling which is great for keeping your ego in check. I've gotten to the point now where I can tap a lot of people and it's one of the best feelings in the world. It's also fantastic for self defense and gives you a giant confidence boost. I know that unless a guy is ridiculously bigger than me or has great stand up, odds are I can drag that bitch to the ground and he's fucked. I highly recommend it.

Apparently Big Nog/Werdum will be coaching season two of TUF Brazil. Whoop dee fucking doo. Couldn't care less.


Aldo/Edgar is also booked for UFC 156. Should be interesting to watch Aldo beat the shit out of Edgar.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I start my classes this January :mark:

Also, that's terrible to hear about Weidmen. Hope everything is okay with him and his family.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jon Jones said:


> I start my classes this January :mark:
> 
> Also, that's terrible to hear about Weidmen. Hope everything is okay with him and his family.



Prepare to get destroyed for awhile. Keep at it and practice and you should be good. I was already fairly decent before I went to a school, a friend of mine who was going there was teaching me for free on the side for quite awhile, on top of literally hundreds of hours of me watching BJJ videos on technique and how to properly do things, which I retained all of it going in the first day to an actual school. An odd path to it. 

Also, make sure you keep yourself uber clean. Staph infection and ring worm is SO common. Make sure the place you go to is as clean as can be and make sure the mats are wiped down regularly and properly. Make sure to keep your finger and toe nails cut short so you don't cut people with them. Sounds silly, but some people don't clip their nails and when you are rolling with someone trying to kill them, shit can slip and I've been cut a few times. If you have any cuts, no matter how small, wrap the shit out of them. Overkill it, that's a very easy way to get staph. Invest in a good anti-bacterial soap and shower as quickly as possible afterwards to avoid any bacteria staying on your body. I also suggest in investing in some Acidophilus on a regular basis. What that basically is is a live bacteria that essentially coats your skin with shit that will fight off colds and infections. Very helpful. You don't want to fuck with a staph infection, trust me. I had one in 2007 and came very close to dying, they are no joke.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks dude. Some good tips. I've always been into Jiu-Jitsu, and I wanted to do it so much this summer, but work, rugby, and my regular workouts kept me busy. Plus the closest BJJ place was like half and hour away. Ever since I started watching MMA, I wanted to do Jiu Jitsu cause it's just so intriguing and seems so much fun to roll around and perform submissions. Or just the way some transitions are performed are so awesome. 

I watched a couple Bas Rutten videos, but that's about it. I can extremely shittily perform armbars and triangles, but I'm convinced I don't do them the right way, which is fine. I'm extremely excited for all this. And thanks for the advice on worms and staph. They seem fucking scary. Definitely will try to do all I can do avoid those.

Would rep you if I could, but I have to spread some before I give back to you


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I would love to try Jiu Jitsu, there is a 10th Planet Jiu Jitsu place 15 minutes from my place. I always here Rogan praising the fuck out of it.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

eddie bravo is the man of Jiu Jitsu


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Go for it. Most places around my place have a free week trial. I'm going to assume the 10th Planet Jiu-Jitsu has that too. And even if there's not one, if your even the least bit interesting in learning Jiu-jitsu, then you really have nothing to lose. 

I haven't done anything yet, so I'm not the most experienced in this subject, but I'm sure Walls would be able to help you. Cause he's a bad motherfucker and all.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, totally a bad motherfucker.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but Anderson Silva beat Stephan Bonnar into retirement. I bet bonnar just wanted a big payday assuming he would get a percentage of the PPV buys.

The card for UFC 155 is looking very good.

Champ Junior Dos Santos vs. Cain Velasquez - for heavyweight title
Phil Davis vs. Forrest Griffin
Tim Boetsch vs. Chris Weidman
Joe Lauzon vs. Gray Maynard
Alan Belcher vs. Yushin Okami
Chris Leben vs. Karlos Vemola
Brad Pickett vs. Eddie Wineland
Erik Koch vs. Ricardo Lamas
Phil De Fries vs. Matt Mitrione
Michael Johnson vs. Myles Jury*
Byron Bloodworth vs. Erik Perez

:lmao at Leben coming back from another suspension.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That is a pretty great card, assuming it stays that way. Leben is a man child and is useless.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Good shit Jon Jones, hope all goes well for you when you start training. I wish I could, I'm 24 and so unfit and unhealthy. I struggle running down the road lol but I smoke heavy and drink quite a lot. I'm trying to cut everything down and trying to hit the gym again, I would love to try jiu-jitsu lssons one day though.

Has anyone here ever heard of Prebek? This guy on Youtube has been making videos impersonating MMA fighters voices etc. and the guy is fucking brilliant. Literally all of his voices are pretty much spot on. I've been following him awhile now, since his early videos and he's getting better and better. Ariel Helwani even had him on the MMA Hour because of it. He definitely has talent.

Here's some videos - not sure how to embed, sorry:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wgxqo48NXM&list=PL19FFC17507ED17A7&index=1&feature=plcp << Rener Gracie (my personal favourite)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnHU2HgV6UU&list=PL19FFC17507ED17A7&index=2&feature=plcp << Nick & Nate Diaz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Woza262y51s&list=PL19FFC17507ED17A7&index=5&feature=plcp << Georges St. Pierre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnrvIIs5W8Q&list=PL19FFC17507ED17A7&index=9&feature=plcp << Anderson Silva & Steven Segal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xabk6chgbqE&list=PL19FFC17507ED17A7&index=10&feature=plcp << Rashad Evans & Rampage Jackson

And here he is on the MMA Hour doing impersonations:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg9oV2fyJKc&list=PL19FFC17507ED17A7&index=6&feature=plcp << MMA Hour

Check his channel - http://www.youtube.com/user/prebek loads more videos. What do you guys reckon? He's spot on with a lot of those voices.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I've seen that Rener one before, it's really funny and very accurate. Rener is engaged to Eve Torres as well.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Jon Jones said:


> I start my classes this January :mark:
> 
> Also, that's terrible to hear about Weidmen. Hope everything is okay with him and his family.


Good luck mate and most importantly have fun.

I remember I first started going to my MMA gym at 17 and getting my ass handed to me. Whether it was BJJ or stand up, I would go home with black eyes, sore limbs and fat lips and I fucking loved it.

Kick some ass, la.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm wholeheartedly expecting to get my ass kicked, and that's fine by me. That's how you learn. And that also means I'll probably be on the other side one day doing the same thing to other noobs like me years from now 

I'll keep you guys updated if you want. Walls, what level are you in BJJ? And how long have you been doing it? 

Speaking of UFC 155, here's the official promo. It's dope. The music for whatever reason gets me pumped:


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Walls said:


> You really should, it's an amazing skill to have. I've gotten pretty good relatively quickly because I'm completely and utterly obsessed with it. I soak shit up like a sponge and went in there with absolutely zero ego. I've been rag dolled, destroyed, owned and choked unconscious a gang of times now, it's very humbling which is great for keeping your ego in check. I've gotten to the point now where I can tap a lot of people and it's one of the best feelings in the world. It's also fantastic for self defense and gives you a giant confidence boost. I know that unless a guy is ridiculously bigger than me or has great stand up, odds are I can drag that bitch to the ground and he's fucked. I highly recommend it.
> 
> Apparently Big Nog/Werdum will be coaching season two of TUF Brazil. Whoop dee fucking doo. Couldn't care less.
> 
> ...


Aldo's second January card in a row?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jon Jones said:


> Thanks guys. I'm wholeheartedly expecting to get my ass kicked, and that's fine by me. That's how you learn. And that also means I'll probably be on the other side one day doing the same thing to other noobs like me years from now
> 
> I'll keep you guys updated if you want. *Walls, what level are you in BJJ? And how long have you been doing it? *
> 
> Speaking of UFC 155, here's the official promo. It's dope. The music for whatever reason gets me pumped:



I'm a blue belt currently. I caught on very, very quickly due to what I mentioned before and shot up pretty quick. Been at the school now for maybe 8-9 months? I don't remember exactly but just under a year. I expect it to take quite awhile though for me to get my purple belt, that takes a lot of time. I've tapped a purple belt only twice and one of those times was just pure luck, being honest. Taking some time off currently, my neck is kinda tweaked right now. I got caught in a Twister and I had no fucking idea what to do and didn't tap quick enough. Not fun.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rough shit. That's insane when you think that guys like BJ Penn got their black belts in 2 years. Is that basically how you move up? You gotta be able to tap upper ranked belts to move up? I should start researching all this shit.

I can't wait. I'll be banged up, sore, and I might dislocate my kneecap for the 4th time, but I don't give a fuck. I'm far too interested in jiu-jitsu. I might start some Muay Thai this summer too.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I've had a few Muay Thai training sessions as well, maybe a little over 10. I liked it but I didn't love it. I learned how to stand properly and how to kick and punch properly but not much else. I got legit dropped by leg kicks a gang of times. I have really sensitive calf muscles for some reason and they are just fucking brutal. I got head kicked and it hurt less. But I just love BJJ way too much, it's my passion and both BJJ and MT classes at the same time is expensive and very time consuming, so I just stuck with BJJ. 

I haven't trained in like a week and a half due to my neck being tweaked, really missing it. I've noticed I've been a tad angrier this past week that I haven't gone. I enjoy choking people, it's a great stress release.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Muay Thai is if I have the time. But BJJ will be my first priority. I am interested in stand up, but theres something more satisfying about choking the life out of fuckers rather then just head kicking or punching them in the face. 

I actually wrestled a bit in High School, but Rugby always got in the way of it so I had to let it go. It's such a shame now that I think about it. I didn't start watching MMA until a relatively recently and if I knew about it then, I would've immediately have started wrestling and doing jiu-jitsu FAR earlier. I see guys like Jordan Burroughs wrestle in the olympics, and see videos of people practicing BJJ, and I immediately get this passion burning inside me that things like football or hockey or baseball never ignited in me. 

Some people have soccer, baseball, basketball etc. as their sports of choice since they were young and they've enjoyed it. I was never into them, and it completely sucks that I didn't know how much I loved MMA earlier in my lifetime because I could've been practicing that from day one.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The UFC released to political adds for GSP and Condit






:lmao

for some reason the youtube video for Condit doesn't work :/


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Funny stuff.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Those are fucking funny. I liked the Condit one better.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jamie Varner vs. Melvin Guillard official for TUF 16 Finale. Fucking love that fight. Varner by TKO cause he's a badass.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That's an interesting fight. On paper it's Melvin's to win but he's hit or miss and Varner can win for sure.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Dan Henderson is going to be one of Chael's assistant coaches for TUF :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I read that too. It's going to be an awesome Season of TUF. Can't wait. The Chael/Hendo/Jones drama will be fucking amazing to watch.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Would love for Chael to talk down the Greg Jackson "family" and their winning strategy.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Stephan Bonnar tested positive for anabolic steroids in his fight against Anderson. All the PED's in the world couldn't have kept him from getting a beat down.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Makes sense, I thought he was bigger looking but figured he was just lifting heavier because he wasn't fighting as much and could afford to keep the muscle on. Oh well, disgraced at the end of his career. Good job. Herman testing positive for weed metabolites doesn't shock me at all, I can spot a fellow stoner from a mile away. Bitch, that's karma for saying BJJ doesn't work.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bonnar has pissed hot before if i'm correct.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah. After the second Forrest fight I belive


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Man it's hard to believe Melvin was on a 5 fight win streak and would've gotten a title shot if he beat Lauzon.

A win over Melendez could put him back in title contention. That would be a good fight


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

For anyone who's interested, Tyrone Spong made his MMA debut today. This guy could potentially make alot of problems at 205 to top tier fighters in the UFC IMO. He's only 27, was a former kickboxer, went toe to toe with Overeem for 3 rounds, and is only going to improve from here on. He's a beast on the feet, and then theres the fact that he trains with Rashad Evans who will no doubt help him get started on his ground skills.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, he beat the fuck out of him. Once that guy got hit with the first leg kick, he had that "Oh shit" look on his face. And the force of that final right hand shot the guy backwards, was funny to see. Will be interesting to see how Spong does against some higher caliber people, his kicking power and speed is tremendous.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Yeah I saw it live through the Sherdog stream. Tyrone Spong is going to be a beast in MMA especially training with Rashad Evans, Mario Sperry and Alistair Overeem.

Anthony Johnson looked damn good as well. Poked in the eye which Herb Dean missed then out of nowhere.. boom. KO... Out cold, face plant. Great HL reel KO for AJ.

Arlovski looked a beast as well, doing his usual.. fucking dudes up. Hoping to see AJ and Arlovski back in the UFC very soon.

Shame for Torres, he's really fallen off. Looking forward to see Tyson Nam fight Moraes though, that fight has fireworks written all over it.

Overall great first impression of an event, hopefully NBC pulled in the viewers and they have them back for January.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

His chin aside, Arlovski seems to be one of the few boxers in HW MMA, that I can see hanging with JDS. Definitely has the power to finish him, considering he's the only to beat Roy Nelson.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Spong walks away like a boss after the KO.

granted he probably though it was an 8 count, but I think to think he is just one cocky mf'er!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Combat Analyst said:


> His chin aside, Arlovski seems to be one of the few boxers in HW MMA, that I can see hanging with JDS. Definitely has the power to finish him, considering he's the only to beat Roy Nelson.


yeah but his chin is completely shot so saying 'chin aside' is fairly irrelevant :troll


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Arlovski would get killed by JDS. He has good movement and speed for a heavyweight, but when and if JDS lands one clean hit to Arlovski, he's down for the count.

St. Pierre vs. Condit Primetime Episode 1 is out. It's pretty decent I guess. I've seen better then this though:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

AA was just lucky there wasn't a draft in the room, the breeze might have been enough to knock him out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anthony Pettis vs. Donald Cerrone official for UFC on FOX 6 in January :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i thought pettis was in line for a title shot after the winner of diaz and bendo, and i think AA has power in his hands but like multiple posters have said already his chin is gone to shit, hes worse then chuck imo.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Cerrone is going to fuck Pettis up.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Go get some Donald Cerrone!!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Pettis has the better stand up and he doesn't have to worry about Cerrone laying on him for 3 rounds like guida did.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Myers said:


> Pettis has the better stand up and he doesn't have to worry about Cerrone laying on him for 3 rounds like guida did.


If it weren't for what Nate and Guillard did to Cerrone, my money would be on Cowboy, but I think his chin is shaky.

What's the Fox card look like now, is it ppv stacked?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> yeah but his chin is completely shot so saying 'chin aside' is fairly irrelevant :troll


I mean I don't think his chin is that bad. I was actually watching the fight with Sergei and he was able to take some good shots to the chin and stand. He just happens to always be matched up against people who have dangerous KO Power, and his backpedaling when people are coming at him with punches don't help either.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Walls said:


> Cerrone is going to fuck Pettis up.


want a bet on that? Anything but a name bet (Y)



Combat Analyst said:


> I mean I don't think his chin is that bad. I was actually watching the fight with Sergei and he was able to take some good shots to the chin and stand. He just happens to always be matched up against people who have dangerous KO Power, and his backpedaling when people are coming at him with punches don't help either.


nah, it really is shocking.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm down. What do you have in mind?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Give up brown women.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

idk. some sort of sig/avy bet. Winner gets to pick what picture/text the other has for 2 weeks.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Give up brown women.



How fucking dare you. Her parents hate me because I am white. It's fantastic.


Rush, you're on.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Whites and Indians don't mix son. Go watch a western!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I can barely understand her parents because of their thick Indian accent but they are straight from India so it makes sense. But it's hard to take them seriously.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao That is such an awesome visual.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Her parents are hardcore, it's amusing. I'm sure they hate that some white devil is fucking their daughter. She and I get along amazing, he may have to get used to my white ass.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

white devil, you say?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Good man Walls


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That Ace Ventura thing almost had me in tears, forgot about that part completely. Need to watch that movie again. And I do what I can, really. I've said it before, women of color love me and I love them right back. I just need a Latina chick to complete the whole set but I quite like my current GF so I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> want a bet on that? Anything but a name bet (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> nah, it really is shocking.


Nah


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mighty Mouse vs. Dodson for the flyweight title
Rampage vs. Glover Teixeira
Cowboy Cerrone vs Anthony Pettis 

UFC on FOX 6 is looking fan-fucking-tastic so far.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Fabricio Werdum vs. Minotauro Nogueira: TUF Brazil 2, Announced


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Walls said:


> That Ace Ventura thing almost had me in tears, forgot about that part completely. Need to watch that movie again. And I do what I can, really. I've said it before, women of color love me and I love them right back. I just need a Latina chick to complete the whole set but I quite like my current GF so I don't see that happening anytime soon.


Damn you're lucky. I've always wanted to fuck an Asian woman and a black woman. I've just had white all me life. Unfortunately for me, where I live, basically everyone is white. I'm white myself but would love to experience a different colored chick before I die.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Anderson Silva is being flown to Canada for UFC 154 GSP/Condit and if GSP wins, he announced he's going to get in the cage and call out GSP. Source? UFC Unleashed.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

TCE said:


> Damn you're lucky. I've always wanted to fuck an Asian woman and a black woman. I've just had white all me life. Unfortunately for me, where I live, basically everyone is white. I'm white myself but would love to experience a different colored chick before I die.



Once you go colored, having fun going back. I went right back to it the second I could. My ex fiance of 5 years is white and the first chance I got I went back.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

New York Ric on Ariel Helwani's show is fucking amazing. "I'd go with Cung if the fight was on a level playing field, like if Rich Franklin had to promote an Ace Ventura sequel or something".


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Ayyo Walls, Jon Jones .. Here's for you guys. I've had the night of my life listening to these, laughing my ass off.

http://www.jresoundboard.com/Joey-Diaz.php

A soundboard from the Joe Rogan Experience, just pick if you want Coco, Joe Rogan, Eddie Bravo etc.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Walls said:


> Once you go colored, having fun going back. I went right back to it the second I could. My ex fiance of 5 years is white and the first chance I got I went back.


Don't stereotype.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

What stereotype am I projecting? That colored women are awesome in bed? Yeah, I'm such an asshole for saying that 


That soundboard is fucking awesome.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone on here watching TUF UK vs AUS, way more entertaining than the American one this year. After that phone scandal shit, Val should shut the fuck up about not getting a second chance.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JRE is just fucking awesome. End of.

And that soundboard is Jesus. If I could rep, I would.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Walls said:


> What stereotype am I projecting? That colored women are awesome in bed? Yeah, I'm such an asshole for saying that
> 
> 
> That soundboard is fucking awesome.


No, you said "Once you date a colored woman, have fun with going back"


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I meant have fun going back to a white person. You're really getting on me about making a comment towards white people? Last time I looked at the score board, we can afford to take a few shots.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Prebek does it again:






Genius.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rousey is officially the first woman ever signed by the UFC. Interesting.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The one and only on the roster so far?

Ronda vs GSP. Let's do this.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Just read it and Strikeforce is having its last event in January and then is closing for good.

About fucking time in my opinion, best news I've heard all week.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just imagine if I played this game with Jon Fitch...

...he would definately die.. heheh.

:lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That made me laugh too. Anderson quickly kicking him in the face was fucking funny :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

That January StrikeForce card has some name value to it.....but I see 4 mismatches.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Barnett, Marquardt, and Cormier in the UFC? Fuck yes.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

2013 is gonna be crazy. Diaz, Overeem returning from suspension. GSP, Henderson, Pettis back from injury. Rousey, Tate, Cormier, Barnett, Melendez, Rockhold, Marguardt, etc. moving over. Cards are gonna be stacked beyond belief.

I'm not sure what to think of Cormier's opponent on the Jan. SF card though. I think even Big Timmy might've been a better choice than this:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Machida/Hendo is set for Feb 2nd apparently. Can't wait for Machida to clown that egotistical fuck.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Walls said:


> Machida/Hendo is set for Feb 2nd apparently. Can't wait for Machida to clown that egotistical fuck.


:mark: awesome


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree. Machida via TKO in the 3rd round. Can't wait for Machida to go Karate Kid on that douche.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck Machida. He'll probably win, but fuck that guy. I'd prefer Hendo over him all day.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

How dare you, sir.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I would rather see Henderson/Jones over Jones/Machida II.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

As would I. Jones will murder Hendo.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Laughing my ass off at Renato trying to talk Scouse to Michael Bisping at 19:50 :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I find it hilarious how many people think the whole Renato thing is real. He's one of the best trolls ever.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I remember I saw the big prank he does with Eddie Bravo and chokes him out for the first time and my jaw hit the floor.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

There a few between him and Rogan that are really funny as well. Rogan had to go on his podcast and tell everyone it was a joke because a lot of people were getting mad at the guy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'll check that out, mate.

Is it on the JRE or has Renato got one now?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

JRE, although I couldn't tell you which one.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Forgive me if I'm being ignorant but aren't all fighters contracted to _Showtime_ and not Strikeforce? The only news I've heard is that Ronda and Miesha Tate signed with the UFC. For all we know, Strikeforce will shut up shop next year and another promotion will step in for the remaining contracted fighters to fight under. It's no secret Zuffa and Showtime haven't gotten on, I can't see them just letting fighters walk away (especially people like Gil who has quite a few fights left and probably a hefty release clause).


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Pretty positive their contracts are under the Strikeforce banner which Zuffa owns. Showtime is just the network that shows it. That's like saying that Fox owns the contracts of the guys in the UFC. Melendez is overrated as fuck too and I can't wait for him to get into the UFC so his hype train can be derailed.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Walls said:


> Pretty positive their contracts are under the Strikeforce banner which Zuffa owns. Showtime is just the network that shows it. That's like saying that Fox owns the contracts of the guys in the UFC. Melendez is overrated as fuck too and I can't wait for him to get into the UFC so his hype train can be derailed.


And I'll never understand why that happens to everyone. Never...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Primetime showed what we already knew. GSP is a superb athlete.

I think he points out a decision vs Condit.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> 2013 is gonna be crazy. Diaz, Overeem returning from suspension. GSP, Henderson, Pettis back from injury. Rousey, Tate, Cormier, Barnett, Melendez, Rockhold, Marguardt, etc. moving over. Cards are gonna be stacked beyond belief.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of Cormier's opponent on the Jan. SF card though. I think even Big Timmy might've been a better choice than this:


Who's his opponent?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

GI Joe?


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Rich just got KTFO'd. War Le.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

How do you create a moment like that? Wow


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

On a completely irrelevant subject, am I the only person who had no idea Rener Gracie is engaged to Eve Torres? Those are going to be some badass kids growing up.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Still love Rich (Y)


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone saw TUF? I'm such a fan of Richi, don't know why.. He fought pretty well, especially against the #1 pick.. He should fuck his fellow Canadian up!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cung Le just proved that anybody has a puncher's chance in a fight.

Franklin beats Le 4 times out of 5. Tonight was just that 5th time.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I wouldn't exactly say that. I had Rich winning, but I even thought going in that Le had a very good chance to win. Cung is no slouch just because he lost to Wanderlei.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Gilbert in the UFC, Fights against Maynard, Bendo, Gonna be some wars.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Melendez will get exposed. Quite frankly, overrated as fuck. Never fought any high level caliber opponents in his career. Fought to a split decision against Clay Guida a couple years back. Enough said. He'll most likely end up like Lombard did in his first fight. And if I'm wrong, I'll be the first to admit. 




Walls said:


> How dare you, sir.


Far too flashy with no bite. His counter striking is good but thats about it. He was awesome when no one could figure him out due to his style, but Shogun already cracked his puzzle, twice. 

After that, the only two victories he got were against the retard Ryan Bader who knocked himself out by running into a fucking fist, and Couture whose reflexes aren't quite impressive at age 48. He's been figured out, and looks much more beatable with every passing fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

RKing85 said:


> Cung Le just proved that anybody has a puncher's chance in a fight.
> 
> Franklin beats Le 4 times out of 5. Tonight was just that 5th time.


Nah, Franklin just isn't that good anymore. Bit of an upset but nothing major. 



Jon Jones said:


> Melendez will get exposed. Quite frankly, overrated as fuck. *Never fought any high level caliber opponents in his career.* Fought to a split decision against Clay Guida a couple years back. Enough said. He'll most likely end up like Lombard did in his first fight. And if I'm wrong, I'll be the first to admit.


:kobe Aoki and Kawajiri are both way way better than a great deal of the UFC LW's. He won't light the UFC on fire but he can handle the majority of the division. High level gatekeeper.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

FYI, the UFC are giving away a selection of "Road to UFC 154" fights.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yesterday's show was pretty good. Le fucking killed Franklin, that was scary. Legit shocked me. I figured Rich would take Le into the 3rd round and then pick him apart because Le's cardio is terrible but he got sloppy and paid the price.Tuck/Tiequan was fucking awesome, my personal FOTN. 

I really like Thiago Silva, that dude is fucking scary. And I don't mean skills wise, he isn't terrible but he isn't anything special either, I just mean looks wise, that dude is fucking terrifying. I like how he fights though, he constantly looks pissed off and aggressive and I love how he just bitch slaps people when he gets frustrated. He dove on that Arm Triangle though, it was very impressive how he muscled Nedkov to the other side to lock it in better. That was just strength and aggression.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah I'm a big Thiago fan also, I remember him knocking out Jardine and screaming like a girl watching him do it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm always down to watch Jardine get knocked out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rush said:


> :kobe Aoki and Kawajiri are both way way better than a great deal of the UFC LW's. He won't light the UFC on fire but he can handle the majority of the division. High level gatekeeper.


And your point is? :kobe

You're reiterating exactly what I said. He'll be in the exact same position as Guida and will make little to no impact. I bet guys like Pettis and Jim Miller could probably give him trouble if not beat him. I can't believe some people have him ranked #3 in the world. Preposterous.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

lol who the fuck has Melendez at #3 in a world where Silva, Jones & GSP exist? Melendez isn't even top 10 in the world.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I meant strictly lightweight.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah Melendez gets the high rank for being so dominant and a champ in his division. Much like Alvarez, if he loses, he easily falls out of the top 10.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> Melendez will get exposed. Quite frankly, overrated as fuck. Never fought any high level caliber opponents in his career. Fought to a split decision against Clay Guida a couple years back. Enough said. He'll most likely end up like Lombard did in his first fight. And if I'm wrong, I'll be the first to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because he hasn't fought high caliber opponents doesn't mean he had the skill.

And he went to a split decision with Guida, 6 years ago.



Rush said:


> Nah, Franklin just isn't that good anymore. Bit of an upset but nothing major.
> 
> 
> 
> :kobe Aoki and Kawajiri are both way way better than a great deal of the UFC LW's. He won't light the UFC on fire but he can handle the majority of the division. High level gatekeeper.


Aoki would be destroyed in the UFC, Calling him a high level gatekeeper is just being nice. His striking is pretty much non-existant and he's not taking down anyone.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jon Jones said:


> And your point is? :kobe
> 
> You're reiterating exactly what I said. He'll be in the exact same position as Guida and will make little to no impact. I bet guys like Pettis and Jim Miller could probably give him trouble if not beat him. I can't believe some people have him ranked #3 in the world. Preposterous.


Except Guida isn't a high level gatekeeper. He's just an average fighter. Pettis would beat him imo, i rate Pettis highly though. 



Combat Analyst said:


> Aoki would be destroyed in the UFC, Calling him a high level gatekeeper is just being nice. His striking is pretty much non-existant and he's not taking down anyone.


Aoki would cause fits for heaps of UFC 155ers, but he's fairly average nowadays. Regardless I was calling Melendez a high level gatekeeper.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If Aoki got his striking to a really high level he would be a beast in the UFC. His ground game is fucking scary. As soon as he got me to the ground I would just tap immediately, fuck that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

breaks his arm and flips him off :lol Don't get why Hirota didn't just tap out. He wasn't doing anything to defend it and that pretty much finished his career. He's had like 3 fights since 09. 


also regarding the Melendez thing, i'm not rating him as highly as 3rd in the LW division but he's not a scrub.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about. Fuck that noise. He'll break your shit and laugh about it. As soon as he got me to the ground, before he even locked anything on me or shit, even attempted anything, I'd just tap out. I'd like to keep all my limbs. Him and Rousimar Palhares are two guys where if they got me to the ground, fuck it, I quit.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> Except Guida isn't a high level gatekeeper. He's just an average fighter. Pettis would beat him imo, i rate Pettis highly though.
> 
> 
> 
> Aoki would cause fits for heaps of UFC 155ers, but he's fairly average nowadays. Regardless I was calling Melendez a high level gatekeeper.


No, Aoki would cause no fits, He would get outstruck by most of the division, nor does he have the offensive takedowns to actually _use_ his submission game

Edgar & Guida (Who luckily recently left the division), Bendo, Diaz, Pettis, Cerrone, Guillard, Maynard, Miller, Barboza, Varner, Melendez, Sanchez, Alvarez (who could be in the UFC), etc. all can keep the fight standing against him due to their skill in wrestling or either KO him with their far superior striking.

Just named 14 UFC LWs (some who have recently moved divisions or others who are surely on their way), who could definitely beat Aoki.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I doubt he'll become even a high level gate keeper. He'll be in the same position that Dave Herman and Hector Lombard are right now in their respective divisions.

Also, speaking of Palhares, I recently rewatched his fight against Belcher this past year. Man, Alan Belcher is a fucking badass. Not only did he beat Pallhares, he beat him at his own game. You wanna go to the ground bitch? Fine, I'll whoop your ass there. While you have a hold of my leg and can rip it apart if I'm slightly out of position.

Such a great fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fair enough but when Melendez beats a bunch of blokes you better believe i'm rubbing it in your face Jon Jones :lol Also 'where Lombard is'? really? Lombard has had one fight against a guy that a bunch of places are ranking around the top 5. 



Combat Analyst said:


> No, Aoki would cause no fits, He would get outstruck by most of the division, nor does he have the offensive takedowns to actually _use_ his submission game
> 
> Edgar & Guida (Who luckily recently left the division), Bendo, Diaz, Pettis, Cerrone, Guillard, Maynard, Miller, Barboza, Varner, Melendez, Sanchez, Alvarez (who could be in the UFC), etc. all can keep the fight standing against him due to their skill in wrestling or either KO him with their far superior striking.
> 
> Just named 14 UFC LWs (some who have recently moved divisions or others who are surely on their way), who could definitely beat Aoki.


:lmao Not sure if you just fap hard over everyone in the UFC or underrate Aoki that much. His striking is very basic, and while the bigger guys in the division would handle him he would still be a great fighter in the UFC.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I've eaten my words before, and have no shame in doing so. Mock me all you want as long as it's with reason. Lombard? He came from the outside with a huge chip on his shoulder and barely scraped through against Tim Boetsch, who is average at best, but the only reason he's on top right now is because that division is thin as fuck. 

That's what I think'll happen to Melendez when he comes into the UFC. He'll come in against a guy like Pettis or Cerrone. Lose. And then get stuck in between the Top 20- Top 10 range in the Lightweight division. It's what happened to Jake Shields, it's what happened to Herman and Barboza, and it's whats going to happen to Melendez.

Don't mind me. I just love when hype trains are derailed and peoples hearts are broken. That has a risk as they actually have a chance to be successful, like my own boy Jon Jones before he absolutely obliterated Shogun, but I'm confident that Melendez will be a nobody in the UFC.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

On the subject of Lombard, I feel for that dude going in against Palhares on the December FX show, the UFC certainly aren't trying to slowly bring him into the UFC's MW division. I think the Melendez situation is interesting, surely he's going to get an immediate title shot should he kept the belt on the last Strikeforce show. But then there's a very big chance that Nate takes home the UFC LW title when he fights Bendo, what happens then? Wonder if Nate and Gil would agree to fight against each other.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Gil/Diaz is never going to happen. If Nate were to beat Henderson (which I highly doubt) there are many talented LW fighters that have a decent chance at taking the title from Diaz. The LW division is so stacked that they wouldn't need to fight each other.

Besides Pettis, I don't think anyone beats Henderson in the next year, and Pettis is still a toss up imo.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> Fair enough but when Melendez beats a bunch of blokes you better believe i'm rubbing it in your face Jon Jones :lol Also 'where Lombard is'? really? Lombard has had one fight against a guy that a bunch of places are ranking around the top 5.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao Not sure if you just fap hard over everyone in the UFC or underrate Aoki that much. His striking is very basic, and while the bigger guys in the division would handle him he would still be a great fighter in the UFC.


I'm not underrating Aoki, He's probably one of the most overrated fighters in the world since he's been pretty much submitting nobodies in Japan. He has no tools to be a great fighter in the division. He's not an extremely good takedown specialist that can get the fight to the ground, and his striking is basic. Now throw someone like that in a division where you have some great strikers, and some great wrestlers who can keep the fight on the feet and you have a nightmare for Aoki.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Pretty crazy video of 2 kids having a kick boxing fight and one of them knocks the other clean out. I think it's insane that kids that young are dealing out head blows like that. Your brain obviously isn't fully developed by that point and getting knocked out at such a young age, not to mention the regular shots they are no doubt taking in training, are devastating for your development. Still...it was amusing to watch. Little savages, the one clearly wanted it more than the other one.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kenny Florian to challenge that kid for the junior atomweight title plz. 

But seriously, that kick was insane. It also felt weird as fuck watching two kids fight each other like that.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know California has had some amateur MMA fights (with modify rules and extra protection gears) between kids as young as 12.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kinda sad to watch, tbh. No kids that age should be doing that.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What great parents they have.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> What great parents they have.


Remember it's Thailand, Parents there probably care less.

But oh well, the parents will probably be the first one to complain.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

I think all children would benefit from some form of martial arts training, but full contact competition at that age is wrong imo. That kid was _out_, no one should be experiencing that kind of KO regardless of how old you are and because it's a kid it makes it harder to watch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Too bad the ref was in the way.

Also people in poor countries listen to the worst music ever.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Too bad the ref was in the way.
> 
> *Also people in poor countries listen to the worst music ever.*



Has nothing to do with that, in straight kick boxing fights they play music during the entire fight and the fighters will actually pace themselves to the music. It's hard to explain. A lot of Thai kick boxers are notorious for starting off really slow because the starting parts of the music is slow, they literally train themselves to the pace of the music. It sounds crazy, but it's true. It's also very common for fighters to do a Wai Kru dance/performance before each fight in the ring. It's often tradition. I really wish just straight kick boxing would reach the level of success as MMA has. It's fucking incredible to watch.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, I was at a local show here and for the Thai fights they had music and for MMA fights there wasn't any music.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jon Jones said:


> I've eaten my words before, and have no shame in doing so. Mock me all you want as long as it's with reason. Lombard? He came from the outside with a huge chip on his shoulder and barely scraped through against Tim Boetsch, who is average at best, but the only reason he's on top right now is because that division is thin as fuck.
> 
> That's what I think'll happen to Melendez when he comes into the UFC. He'll come in against a guy like Pettis or Cerrone. Lose. And then get stuck in between the Top 20- Top 10 range in the Lightweight division. It's what happened to Jake Shields, it's what happened to Herman and Barboza, and it's whats going to happen to Melendez.
> 
> Don't mind me. I just love when hype trains are derailed and peoples hearts are broken. That has a risk as they actually have a chance to be successful, like my own boy Jon Jones before he absolutely obliterated Shogun, but I'm confident that Melendez will be a nobody in the UFC.


Pettis/Cerrone are like 1 fight away from a title shot. they're both hovering around the top 5 depending on who's rankings you go by. Its hard to come into the UFC and compete at the top straight away. You mention Jones/Shogun, he had 7 fights in the UFC before that fight. He started off against scrubs, and slowly worked his way up the card. He was successful before the Shogun fight, irrespective of whether he had won the title there.

Its different for guys who are established in other promotions and have some hype about them. Lombard hasn't had to be tested in the cage for awhile, he should've had a gimme fight first up to get the nerves, adrenaline of the first UFC fight out of the way before moving up the card. Also Herman and Barboza? cmon son, neither had a HUGE hype train behind them.

Jake Shields in the UFC has gone alright. He lost to GSP (no shame in that) and he got knocked out early against Ellenberger who is a legit top 10 guy. Thats it, he got a bit of a dodgy decision vs Kampmann who is also legit, and he beat Akiyama and Herman (which got overturned later). A lot of his hype was generated off the back of dominating Henderson in Strikeforce, which is deserving of getting hype. 

I'm not saying Melendez will come into the UFC and win the belt. I'm not saying he's going to be amazing and beat everyone. I'm saying he will be a top fighter, around the ilk of Pettis, Cerrone, and Maynard. Winning and losing around the top guys.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It's going to be great to watch Cerrone blast Pettis. Go get yourself some DON-ALD CER-R-OOO-NNEEE. Oh Greg Jackson, you goofy fuck. Will never forget that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pettis is going to make you a very sad man yet again Walls.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Nah. I was ice skating uphill with Anderson/Chael 2. Not this time around.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No Walls, that is the fucking worst music ever. No excuses.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I've heard today that Overeem vs Bigfoot Silva is official for UFC 156. 

Overeem easily i reckon


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Seems like that fight's being booked early. If JDS happened to KO Cain nice and early again he'd be good to go March/April which would be perfect for 'Reem. I reckon we won't see 'Reem fighting for the title until July at the earliest.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Shane Carwin blew his knee out, they are looking to replace him by the TUF finale. Carwin probably is juicing again. I think they should plug in Bigfoot for the fight and give Overeem someone like Mark Hunt. I just want to see Hunt get his ass handed to him.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

reem will crush big foot, also no offense but hunt is pretty sick man.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Which is worse to you guys? A division being held up by injury, Aldo/GSP etc, or by suspension, Chael/Overeem?


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Injury hands down. A suspension is normally after someone fights, so you have nothing to look forward to (yet) anyway.

Injuries are annoying is fuck because you've followed the build for months then a couple of weeks out a guy gets injured and that's that.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Which is worse to you guys? A division being held up by injury, Aldo/GSP etc, or by suspension, Chael/Overeem?


Injury, definitely. People who get suspended did it to their own and don't even deserve a title shot for a while after the suspension is over.. But that's just me. Injuries also get on my 'emotional' side. I play soccer myself and I get injured ALOT, you could say i'm a man of glass and it sometimes really makes me feel very bad for the guys getting injured after working so hard for their match.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Gray Maynard injured, out of Lauzon fight at UFC 155 - Jim Miller stepping in to take his place.

Here we go again..


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jim Miller vs Lauzon is still a good fight. I'm looking forward to that one


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Whatever. All I was saying in regards to Melendez is that he'll be exposed for what he is, and that's a gatekeeper Clay Guida level position in the company.

Maynard pulling out is a bummer. Miller/Lauzon is still great though. And Overeem should get an easy win over Bigfoot if they fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Which is worse to you guys? A division being held up by injury, Aldo/GSP etc, or by suspension, Chael/Overeem?


Chael held up a division? lololololol

but yeah, major injury is worse than a suspension. 



Jon Jones said:


> Whatever. All I was saying in regards to Melendez is that he'll be exposed for what he is, *and that's a gatekeeper* Clay Guida level position in the company.


which is what i said to begin with and you disagreed :hmm:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Myers said:


> Shane Carwin blew his knee out, they are looking to replace him by the TUF finale. Carwin probably is juicing again. I think they should plug in Bigfoot for the fight and give Overeem someone like Mark Hunt. I just want to see Hunt get his ass handed to him.


I've caught a few episodes of TUF and Carwin looked so unmotivated, I wouldnt be surprise if he resorted to shortcuts.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rush said:


> which is what i said to begin with and you disagreed :hmm:


I never disagreed, so I don't know what you're talking about. I always said he'd be in between the top 10- top 20 range of guys in the UFC.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Someone around 15-20 in the division isn't a gatekeeper at all though :kobe


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Which means our definitions of what a gatekeeper is must be different.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Carwin can't catch a break, it seems. Must be very frustrating.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Matt Mitrione is now facing Nelson at the finale. I totally forgot that retard still fought.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

never been a fan of Carwin so not too upset he is out. If he retired, I wouldn't care.

Going to be a longggg night if you are watching everything for UFC on Saturday night. 2 hours of facebook, 2 hours of FX, and then 2 1/2 hours of main card action.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Got Sunday off work so I can watch UFC on Saturday instead of avoiding the internet and people to not get it spoiled for me the next day.

I WANT BLOOOOOOD!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll see if I can catch the facebook and prelim fights. I gotta work on this 2000 word research paper that I have not even started yet so that'll take most of my day off. I'm definitely not missin' GSP's return for anything though. Kampmann/Hendricks and GSP/Condit are most likely the two things I'll be watching for sure if I'm busy. But I'm hoping to catch the entire main card if I can.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Got Sunday off work so I can watch UFC on Saturday instead of avoiding the internet and people to not get it spoiled for me the next day.
> 
> *I WANT BLOOOOOOD!*













Same here, sunday off, missus away and watching this in a house full of Canadian ex-pats, gonna shout for Condit all night then totally no-sell if he loses just to wind them up.

Also glad to see the new spate of injuries is limited to fights I dont give a shit about.

edit- yknow Ive watched the above gif hundreds of times and only just now noticed the guy hitting the joint in the back.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I want teeth flying, eyes swelling, limbs breaking, bones snapping, knock outs all over the gaff on Saturday.

I demand some pure violence!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Purple Aki said:


> I want teeth flying, eyes swelling, limbs breaking, bones snapping, knock outs all over the gaff on Saturday.
> 
> I demand some pure violence!


If you're looking for Condit to deliver then I've got sad news do ya...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Tom Lawler came out dressed as The Shockmaster at the weigh-ins. What a guy. :lol


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Condit weighed in at 169. Either he had an excellent weight cut or he could actually make 155. I mean his frame isn't too different than Nate Diaz's and Nate's pretty big for a lightweight.

Makes you wonder if that would be Condits move should he lose to GSP.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mighty Mouse is clearly ducking Condit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bellator tournament finals are set

WW - Lyman Good vs Andrey Koreshkov
FW - Shahbulat Shamhalaev vs Rad Martinez
HW - Alexander Volkov vs Richard Hale
LW - Dave Jansen vs Marcin Held

And we also got a LHW title match on the last show of the season with Christian M'Pumbu defending against Summer Series tournament winner, Attila Vegh.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Condit would have a very hard time making 155. Just because he came in at a pound under, doesn't mean he could easily make 155. That's so silly :lmao


He's not beating GSP today, though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Condit would not make 155, don't be ridiculous. He could get down that far if he dropped some muscle, but he wouldn't be close to being able to fight properly.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Noel said:


> Condit weighed in at 169. Either he had an excellent weight cut or he could actually make 155. I mean his frame isn't too different than Nate Diaz's and Nate's pretty big for a lightweight.
> 
> Makes you wonder if that would be Condits move should he lose to GSP.


It's not that uncommon to overshoot when you cut weight, especially not when so much is riding on it as in a title fight (and you're not allowed the extra one pound you are otherwise).

When Nate Marquardt fought Anderson Silva for the title he weighed in at 183, and Marquardt was back then known to be the biggest MW in the UFC.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> If you're looking for Condit to deliver then I've got sad news do ya...


Yeah he's had a full 2 decision wins out of 28. JUST BLEED!!!!


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Nick Ring out of tonight's fight against Philippou because the doctor wouldn't clear him. Philippou will not be fighting.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That sucks, Philippou is fun to watch.

Anyway this is the first ufc in a while i think that i'm looking forward to, hopefully GSP finds that riddum as soon as possible. A few prleims fights standout with stout vs makdessi and cote vs sakara you'd think them two fights will either be finishers or barnburners.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

a nice co-main event and a main event tonight, hopefully hendricks can show hes more then a one trick pony, and gsp all of canada is rooting for you.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pulling for Kampmann it would be great to see him get a title shot he has come a long way from them injuries he had a few years back. Always highly thought of among many mma fans but also very underrated and just seen as a gatekeeper.


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

Is UFC worth watching? I've heard of GSP, and was thinking about watching UFC that is on tonight, I just get stopped because I don't understand how it works, and who people are; I've been ignorant enough to believe I wouldn't like it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

You're asking people in the UFC thread if the UFC is worth watching, everyone is going to say yes. The only way to find out for yourself is give it a try. Go watch some videos online about it and get familiar with who people are and what the rules are. It can be very intimidating at first, I understand. There is a lot to learn and a lot of people to know, etc etc. I've been loving MMA since December of 04, so I'm rather seasoned and back in the day I found it intimidating to get into, I can only imagine with how big it is now what it must be like for a casual on the outside looking in.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Walls is right. Your better off watching it yourself and finding out if you like it or not. I wouldn't risk watching a live event, because a live event may end up sucking and you might not like it, and that could affect your opinion. I remember when i was trying to get into it, and i watched a live event and the first fight was a LnP fest that sucked balls. I can't remember who fought, but it sucked. I didn't come back until 2010 after i got the video game. I thought i'd check it out, so i watched some videos online and really started to like it, so i then went on to watch my first event live and it was UFC 117. I stayed up until 3am, and i don't regret it at all.

So, i suggest going online and find some popular fights and seeing if you like it. If you do, then watch the next live event and then see if you can get into it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I had the unfortunate pleasure of watching Jon Fitch in my first ever fight and was totally turned off by it. Of course I realize now how much skill is required to be a fighter afterwards and changed my opinion completely, but don't judge MMA by one fight like I did. There's some boring fights, but chances are you'll see many more exciting fights then bad.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Lyoto Machida has posted on Twitter that if GSP wins tonight he'll fight Silva.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

PrincessEmily said:


> Is UFC worth watching? I've heard of GSP, and was thinking about watching UFC that is on tonight, I just get stopped because I don't understand how it works, and who people are; I've been ignorant enough to believe I wouldn't like it.







There's a few more on GSP's youtube page, if you want to watch.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i wouldn't watch a GSP fight for my first fight. potential letdown factor.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

GSP/Condit is going to be a letdown I think but Kampmann/Hendricks should be an all out war.

I should also add Sherdog.com is a great resource for getting initiated into MMA. They have a fight finder tool that lets you look up any event and fighter to get a feel for who's fought whom and what not.

It really helped me when I got into it in 2004 and I didn't know a Cro Cop from a Fedor.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sherdog is a shite forum though. So many muppets. 

Looking forward to this. Hopefully my stream stays good so i don't have to go to the trouble of getting a german proxy so i can stream it off the UFC site


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Garza/Hominick should be good. Hominick's fights are almost always exciting in one way or another.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Garza is my pick. Not only b/c of having Ellie Goulding as his walkout music 8*D


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hominick and Garza are having a pretty damn entertaining first round!

I got GSP via Unam Decision in the main event.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Both are 0-3 in their last 3 I think. Which adds major pressure to both of them to win.

What a first round. That was fucking great.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I wouldn't mind seeing Condit win. I like both guys and a Condit win freshens up the division, and means no GSP/Silva.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Love GSP, but the only reason I would want to see Condit win is so that I can see the crowd shots of people. Especially if it's a stoppage or a submission :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Was Dos Anjos this good before? Dude just wrecked Bocek out there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nope, that was the best i've ever seen dos Anjos. Bocek got his ass handed to him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not a good night for the Canadians on the main card. Doesn't look good for my man GSP.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lawlor won that fight easy. 30-27 for mine, Carmont did fuck all.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lawlor just got screwed Bret Hart style :troll

Hendricks/Kampmann next. Heres where the fun begins :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

that was a complete robbery. Those judges should be ashamed.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought it was close, but honestly, I wasn't paying much attention. I do recall Lawlor having control and landing more though. 

Pulling for a Hendricks KO. Martin usually gets rocked for some reason in the first couple rounds easily but manages to come back. This should be great.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Well fuck :lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

good round 3


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this has been a great main event.

I got GSP up 39-37 through 4.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Condit got GSP'd. That head kick stopped my heart though.

Condit did much better then I thought he would do. Props to him. Guys a warrior and clearly trained his ass off for this fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Good fight. Much rather see Diaz/GSP or GSP/Hendricks over GSP/Silva next up.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i dont know how gsp fucks up his opponents faces so bad, but doesnt finish them.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Good fight between GSP/Condit. Definitely worth watching tonight. Condit held his own and had an impressive showing. GSP just continues to show why he is awesome right now. I really dont know who can defeat him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd like to see Hendricks/GSP over Diaz/GSP and Silva/GSP honestly. Hendricks is a great wrestler, and he has fast and powerful hands. I think it could be intriguing. 

Besides, the train behind GSP/DIaz stopped when Condit beat him, and Silva/GSP just doesn't interest me, although it would pop a huge buyrate.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I think Hendrick's has the best shot at beating him at WW right now with the LEFT. I don't see Nick beating him unless it's a lucky decision. I guess he could sub him, but the chances are very slim. no way Nick KTFO's GSP. I think Nick needs to win another fight to get the title shot though. 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK GSP/Silva. Jones/Silva is a million times better.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder what Condit will do now. I'd like to see a rematch with Rory MacDonald whether he gets through Penn or not.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Condit/Kampmann would be a good fight or Condit/Ellenberger. There's a ton of options in the WW division.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Jon Jones said:


> I'd like to see a rematch with Rory MacDonald whether he gets through Penn or not.


agree on this. esp since i don't see Rory and GSP fighting e.o soon. as Rush has said though there are a lot of options for him. I think Condit/Ellenberger is a smart fight to make.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Condit's pretty much stuck fighting Top 10 guys now. Doubt he'll get a title shot in a while if Georges remains the champ.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

idk. it depends on if Dana want's GSP to lose and how much Condit talks. it's not like he's Jon Fitch. if he strings together a couple decent wins + the fact that he rocked GSP. he has a chance of working himself back into the title picture after a couple/few decent wins.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

GSP looked like a killer again, thank God he won too. How GSP can do that to a face and not finish is still a good question. I just don't know how he can break a face apart and not finish.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nick diaz ‏@nickdiaz209

I am not impressed by your performance @GeorgesStPierre 

:lmao Diaz

FOTN: GSP vs. Condit
SOTN: Menjivar
KOTN: Hendricks 

each of them got 70k extra which is pretty nice if you're on the prelims like Menjivar.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm still not convinced that Hendricks is anything special. All GSP has to do is avoid the left hand, or at least for about two rounds once Hendricks slows down. Hendricks/GSP is the equivalent of Kos/GSP, avoid the KO punch of a mediocre at best stand up fighter.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> If you're looking for Condit to deliver then I've got sad news do ya...


What was this sad news you had for me?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

don't worry about Dx Superkick, he's a little slow. 

Condit has 1 boring fight in his career and everyone on here thinks he's Jon Fitch :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Purple Aki said:


> What was this sad news you had for me?


I like the way your avatar looks like he's waiting for an answer.

Anyway I didn't watch live saw the recap on Fuel. Look like Condit got one kick in on GSP in a five round fight. The rest he was getting lit up and smashed by the GSPs ground game

Condit gave Diaz the same kick, and Nick just looked at him like it was nothing.

...and Rush stop trying to bully other members.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think this Condit is boring thing is stupid. And this running away from Diaz thing is stupid too. Yeah, the Diaz fight wasn't great, but that doesn't mean that Condit is a boring fighter.

Anderson Silva had boring fights with Leites and Maia. Does that make him a boring fighter? Hell No.

In the Diaz fight, Condit did the right thing by sticking and moving. He did what he had to, to get the win. If he stood in front of Diaz then he may have got beat. Carlos had a smart strategy, and stuck to it and got the W.

GSP was good last night. Apart from that head kick, he was in control of the fight and took care of a dangerous opponent.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Loved this event,man its nice to watch a PPV on a big screen tv rather than on a stream like Ive been doing for the last few years. Garza and Dos Anjos both really impressive, always delighted seeing Hendricks KO a fucker especially since I was getting impatient for the ME at that stage, thought Lawler won, crowd reaction to Cote/Sakura was hilarious.
GSP what can you say, guys just a fucking machine, I need to rewatch this having slept and sobered but this had to have been to most exciting main event of 2012,I cant think of a better one, incredible crowd too.

LOL Diaz, Im a massive mark for both Diaz bros but cant escape the feeling that Nick on his best day against Georges goes a lot like last nights fight.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> I like the way your avatar looks like he's waiting for an answer.
> 
> Anyway I didn't watch live saw the recap on Fuel. Look like Condit got one kick in on GSP in a five round fight. The rest he was getting lit up and smashed by the GSPs ground game
> 
> ...


He was active on the ground, constantly going for submission attempts and even hurting GSP off his back. He also got a sweep in round 4 if I recall correctly (although I think GSP put him back down). The kick pretty much changed the fight as the threat of it was always there and GSP was definitely a tad more cautious after it. GSP clearly won but Condit gave an excellent showing. Definitely an elite fighter. GSP is just on a whole other level.

Kicks were completely different as GSP didn't see his coming. 

That last statement definitely reinforces my opinion that most of the time you're just attention seeking. You constantly say stupid things that you know will get a reaction from posters like Rush (you didn't even bloody watch the whole fight) then pretend to be upset when somebody does in actual fact call you out for saying something moronic.

Does GSP have any chance at all of taking Hendricks down? How does Hendricks wrestling compare to say, Koscheck? And hopefully GSP recovering from that kick will put to bed all this 'GSP is mentally weak/has a glass chin' rubbish.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He started at me...

I acknowledged I didn't see the fight, I wasn't interested since its a GSP fight, and Condit soured me in his last performance. Watching the recap it was all GSP save for the kick we saw. I pulled for GSP as in my opinion he was the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely agree with GSP vs Condit being FOTN. Solid fight. Heres how Georges looked at the presser










That ice pack is covering a large hematoma.



Jon Jones said:


> I wonder what Condit will do now. I'd like to see a rematch with Rory MacDonald whether he gets through Penn or not.


I'd like to see that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I was really impressed with Condit last night. He did well against GSP on the feet, and then was constantly battering him when he was on his back through mission control. They weren't the strongest of punches, but they definitely weren't fun. And it showed onto GSP's face after. He was bruised the fuck up.

Anyways, I felt bad for Condit afterwards. He looked like he was gonna tear up. Glad that he atleast got a FOTN bonus despite losing. Does anyone know if the challengers get a PPV cut too (in this case, Condit)?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> Whatever. All I was saying in regards to Melendez is that he'll be exposed for what he is, and that's a gatekeeper Clay Guida level position in the company.
> 
> Maynard pulling out is a bummer. Miller/Lauzon is still great though. And Overeem should get an easy win over Bigfoot if they fight.


Because he lost to Guida, 6 years ago, he's gatekeeper level?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Loved the fight between GSP and condit also Hendricks might be the pound for pound heaviest hitter in the UFC or MMA as a whole.

Bring on Bendo vs Diaz and JDS vs Cain.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> I like the way your avatar looks like he's waiting for an answer.
> 
> Anyway I didn't watch live saw the recap on Fuel. Look like Condit got one kick in on GSP in a five round fight. The rest he was getting lit up and smashed by the GSPs ground game
> 
> ...


Not trying to bully anyone. I always argue against opinions i consider wrong. You didn't even watch the fight, how do you expect to comment on it at all?

Condit is a quality fighter and he's an exciting fighter, the Diaz fight being the exception. If that head kick lands a little lower and doesn't go up the forehead as much then GSP is out and there's a new champ. GSP had to fight more than he usually does, it wasn't a fight akin to his other recent bouts where he just dominates, Condit was always active off his back, GSP's wrestling was just too great for him to get free and keep it standing.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

WWE_TNA said:


> Loved the fight between GSP and condit also Hendricks might be the pound for pound heaviest hitter in the UFC or MMA as a whole.
> 
> Bring on Bendo vs Diaz and JDS vs Cain.


He's definitely a welterweight mini Hendo.

Great night of fights.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

News coming out that Michael McDonald is going to face Renan Barao for the interim title since Cruz is going to be out for longer then expected. Awesome fucking fight if it's true. It's going to be a barn burner.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

lol @ Condit being a boring fighter. And the Condit/Diaz fight isn't boring at all, imo. And I've seen that fight in full 5 times now and every single time I've watched it I thought Condit won and without question either.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Thats because Condit did win. All Diaz did was control the octagon for the most part. Condit played it smart by hitting and scrambling. It's one thing to say that a fight wasn't exciting, but never judge based on it. Condit landed and gained points while Diaz stood his ground. He won it fair.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Condit proved how to beat Diaz, which was simple enough : Stay off the cage. People say Condit was running from him and those people are fucking dumb. He was throwing combinations and then ending with the leg kick, chopping him down over time and taking away his mobility and it worked perfectly. The one time Diaz got Condit against the fence he started to rip nasty body shots into Condit and Condit ate a few and then circled out back to the center, as he should have. He fought the perfect fight for Diaz's style.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Word. The people who said Condit likes to run are dumb asses. He's finishes 99% of the time, and alot of times, it's exciting as hell. Plus, it's not like Condit/Diaz was extremely boring anyway. I've watched it three times and all three times, I was fixated on watching what was happening. It was a pretty good fight quite honestly.

Also, people need to understand that there was a title on the line. Condit wasn't going to rush in like a dumb fuck and get knocked out. He played the perfect game against Diaz which left Diaz confused and wondering what to do.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Thought the main event was awesome. One of the better fights I've seen in a while. GSP =


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

When Condit landed that head kick and GSP went down, I had flashes of the first Serra fight and I thought GSP was fucked, especially with Condit trying to finish him. Have to give GSP his props, he manned up and showed a ton of heart and came back. Dude is a freak. Anderson/GSP, please. Although I would much rather see Anderson/Jones.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

First time in a long time i'm regretting missing a GSP fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope Shogun rips Gustaffson a new one. WAR Shogun.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Fuck Shogun. He's going to get owned and I can't wait.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

At times like this I miss Dark Church and his hatred of anyone who fought in PRIDE.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Come on now Walls. Don't break my heart like that. You're tearing me apart, Lisa style.


----------



## justin78 (Apr 30, 2004)

Shogun is going murder Alexander I'd bet my house on it lol


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

rory is going steal the show imo, unless diaz bendo is a great fight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rory is going to destroy Penn.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hendeson 
Shogun
MacDonald
Swick


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Bendo
Gus
Rory
Swick


And I stand by my statement, fuck Shogun.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If Shogun can close distance quick and light Alexander up often, the its Shogun's fight. That does depend on Shogun's cardio though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Only he won't, he'll run into Gus's length and eat counter punches all day. And then he will start to fade like he always does and Gus will just beat him down over time.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not on this Gustafson hype train. I think he's good, but not the man to defeat Jon Jones like many claim, and not a title winner imo. Jones would smash him into next year.

I think the match with Shogun is an interesting one though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL. Jones would absolutely obliterate Gustaf. I would be everything I own on Jones comfortably. 

Gus vs. Shogun is much more even. If Shogun comes up to fight, it's going to be interesting to see who will come out on top.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jones rapes Gus, for sure. He isn't the white Jones like a lot of people seem to think he is. But he's still going to smash Shogun and that's all that matters at this point.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Henderson
Gus
Penn (fuck yeah)
Swick

I wouldn't Diaz winning though as for some reason Bendo rubs me the wrong away. Also for an even stranger reason I quite like Nate despite not being able to stand Nick.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

More injury fun! Weidman is out with a shoulder injury and is expected to be out of action for 3-6 months. Costa Phillipou is stepping in to fight Boetsch instead. 

Well I guess that effectively makes Bisping/Vitor a number one contender fight.

On a side note, Hendo vs Lyoto is set for UFC 157 but it won't be the main event. Since it's in SOCAL, I'm willing to bet a lot of money we'll see Ronda in the main event.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I feel sorry for Weidman, his house being destroyed and now he's injured in a potential number one contender fight. But I now feel happy for Boetsch because I have him beating Philippou. Costa has got good hands but Boetsch has excellent judo throws that should get him to the mat easily and he should be able to control from there. But he may stand like he did with Lombard.

Btw, who's is everyone's top 5 favorite fighters here? I could imagine Jon Jones having Bones at number one and Myers having Anderson at number one, just curious to see everyone's top 5 though. Mine are:

1. Anderson Silva
2. Rashad Evans
3. Mark Hunt
4. Junior Dos Santos
5. Korean Zombie

6. Big Nog
7. Shogun Rua
8. Wanderlei Silva
9. BJ Penn
10. Rampage Jackson
11. Randy Couture

Those are my all time favourites right now. When I first started watching I liked Arlovski, Manhoef, Vovchanchyn and Robbie Lawler a lot as well.
Can be past or present.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

1. Jon Jones
2. GSP
3. Renan Barao
4. Anderson Silva
5. Ben Henderson

With Weidman, Dos Santos and a few others as honerable mentions


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Current top 5.

Silva
JDS
GSP
Aldo
Thiago Alves (probably shouldn't be anymore but always liked him and the way he fights)


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

WWE_TNA said:


> Current top 5.
> 
> Silva
> JDS
> ...


Nice. 

I saw Alves fight Matt Hughes live at UFC 85, was an amazing event then the final fight, Alves flying knee I think it was Hughes in the chest and pounding him out. Was a great event. The atmosphere when you're there live is insane.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

In no particular order:

1. Lyoto Machida
2. Kazushi Sakuraba
3. Nick Diaz
4. Shinya Aoki
5. Anderson Silva

Honorable mentions would be Chuck Liddell and Brock Lesnar, I've still yet to get that feeling of pre-excitement of a PPV card since they've both retired. Chuck in his prime was just incredibly entertaining. As for Lesnar, whether or not it's the pro-wrestling fan in me, he just had this aura and had a natural draw.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

nazzac said:


> 1. Jon Jones
> 2. GSP
> 3. Renan Barao
> 4. Anderson Silva
> ...


I like Barao and Bendo, nice list.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Noel said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 1. Lyoto Machida
> 2. Kazushi Sakuraba
> ...


Sakuraba definitely gets an honorable mention on my list. Did you see his fight with Kestutis Smirnovas?


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

I've seen every Aoki fight that was televised/ on PPV. But yeah, he showed awesome heart in the Smirnovas fight. As much as I love Aoki, I go into his fights expecting one of two things, either to get knocked the fuck out or to blow my mind with a submission.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chuck would have to be on an all time list no doubt.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jon Jones
GSP
Shogun
Chael Sonnen
Cain Velasquez
Jose Aldo
Chris Weidman


----------



## justin78 (Apr 30, 2004)

1. Shogun rua
2. Alistair overeem
3. Bj penn
4. renan barao
5. Eddie alvarez

6.benson henderson
7. Mark Hunt
8. Anderson Silva
9. Carlos condit
10. Werdum


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Urijah Faber, Jose Aldo, GSP, Anderson Silva, Anthony Pettis, Cain Velasquez would be my top 6. 

with Dunham, Condit, Jones, Diaz bros and Rory MacDonald not far behind. Probably some others i'm forgetting at the minute.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Anderson Silva
Jose Aldo
Anthony Pettis
Benson Henderson
Rory Macdonald 

I would give credit to guys like Tito Ortiz, Matt Hughes, BJ Penn, Nick Diaz, CroCop, Big Nog and Fedor as guys that got me into MMA. I really never was a Liddell fan, I always thought of him as a douche (showing up in a nickelback music video confirmed that for me).


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

How the fuck did I forget about Rory Mac? He's definitely in my top 10.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Todd Duffee Returns Against Philip De Fries At UFC 155 and Erick Silva vs. Jay Hieron Set For UFC 156

Last time i saw Duffee, he got destroyed by Overeem in under a minute


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

good to see Nick Diaz back to his car rant promos, ive missed those


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

God I love Nick :lmao But the reality is if he and GSP fight, GSP will take him down over and over again and beat the fuck out of him. Especially if the GSP that fought Condit shows up, on top of the fire of hating Nick, Nick is fucked.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Greatest photo of all time:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Not that i don't like rory or i'm a big Penn fan but i'd love it if Penn came in and smashed rory just for old time sake.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

With that picture of Sonnen and Jones, it really makes me feel like UFC is working us WWE style. Say mean things on tv and show up for dinner later that night.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sonnen will say shit about his own mother to get some hype going.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Not that i don't like rory or i'm a big Penn fan but i'd love it if Penn came in and smashed rory just for old time sake.



Penn is going to get smashed and then he will bitch, cry and retire again. It's kind of his thing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rory is a scary motherfucker. He's going to whip that Hawaiian ass.

On another note, Rory did an interview recently where he said that he would move to Middleweight before fighting GSP. GSP even said a while back that when Rory rises to the top at Welterweight, he would move to Middleweight. GSP and Rory must be really tight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jon Jones said:


> Rory is a scary motherfucker. He's going to whip that Hawaiian ass.
> 
> On another note, Rory did an interview recently where he said that he would move to Middleweight before fighting GSP. GSP even said a while back that when Rory rises to the top at Welterweight, he would move to Middleweight. GSP and Rory must be really tight.



That silly hipster is gonna be fighting a scary in shape and motivated BJ Penn (classic penn cliche)


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I love how calm and soft spoken Rory is all the time. He comes off to me that he could pull off being a serial killer.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Walls said:


> I love how calm and soft spoken Rory is all the time. He comes off to me that he could pull off being a serial killer.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Why wasn't there a TUF episode last friday btw?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Probably just because of the holiday weekend.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The TUF Smashes UK/Australia has been better this year than the original TUF, easily. George is such a dick on that show. Ross actually surprised me, he seems like a legit good guy. George is going to beat his ass, though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't been following TUF at all. I heard that despite the terrible ratings, the Nelson/Carwin TUF is actually pretty good. Just have no time/interest to watch it though. That will change when Sonnen and Jones coach. I can't fucking wait for the next season of TUF :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

TUF is so crap these days. I couldn't name one fighter on this season of TUF if my life depended on it. 

TUF 4 was the last season I watched.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't see Anderson/Jones happening in 2013 at all. If it doesn't happen in 2014, I doubt it will. Anderson will be busy with GSP for at least the better part of the first half of the year. I doubt he faces GSP and Jones in the same year. That would be fucking incredible, though.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Silva/Jones won't happen. Silva is 37 and will probably retire in the next couple years. I see Silva facing the winner of Belfort/Bisping, then maybe GSP. I honestly think that Silva might retire after GSP, or maybe after the only "threat" currently in the MW division in Weidman.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Naah. I just wanted to post that because it looked fucking awesome. 

If it were to happen though, the UFC will most likely pop a UFC 100 level buyrate, along with a solid undercard of course.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Myers said:


> Silva/Jones won't happen. Silva is 37 and will probably retire in the next couple years. I see Silva facing the winner of Belfort/Bisping, then maybe GSP. I honestly think that Silva might retire after GSP, or maybe after the only "threat" currently in the MW division in Weidman.


Who knows? Silva is odd. He says he wants to fight for another 10 years, then says he only has a few left in him, then didn't want to fight during the rest of 2012, stepped up to face Bonnar, said he wanted until the end of 2013 off and then wants GSP in May or whatever. I think he just likes to troll people, honestly. If I were Anderson, I would take that fight as soon as possible. The more time goes on, the bigger Jones' chance of winning, which is considerable right now as it is.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"I'll probably join the NFL when my athletic abilities diminish"- I fucking love Chael :lmao

Also, his mom freaks the fuck out of me.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


>


Anderson should move to LHW, Fun fights with Machida, Evans, Shogun, Page, superfight with Jones, rematches with Hendo, Griffin, etc


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

if Anderson moves up to 205, I think he only fights there 2 or 3 times max before he retires.

I don't think Silva/GSP or Silva/Jones will happen in 2013.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anderson kills everyone in every division. Absolutely zero interest in GSP/Anderson. Jones/Anderson and Anderson/Weidman are the only two fights I'm interested in. Silva/Jones because Jones is the only guy who has a legit chance at beating him, and Weidman/Silva because despite being 90% sure that Anderson beats him, I'd still like to see how Weidman does against him for some reason.

LOL. Yeah, he's going to have rematches with both Griffin and Hendo, despite beating them both convincingly.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

GSP's trainer is talking up Nick Diaz.

I think GSP really wants to beat the shit out of Diaz. He dislikes him.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

GSP wins that fight all day.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Nick would get wrestlefucked and out striked too. 

GSP legit has a hatred for him, so it would be nice to see him beat the fuck out of Nick. I hope that fight happens.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I love Nick but I can't not support Captain Canada. Speaking of Nick, there is a new video of him throwing knives during his off time. With that and the nun chucks video, dude just gets high as fuck and works on becoming a ninja during his down time :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CM Punk recently said that he would like to be on the JRE. I think it would be awkward as fuck, but it could be fun.

Nice array of guests this week. John Mcafee who is a crazy motherfucker, Duncan Trussell is awesome as always, and Shane Smith who always opens up my eyes to the insanity of the world around me. I lived in Pakistan for 4 years, and even I didn't know how crazy Karachi actually was until I watched videos of it on Vice and heard Shane Smith talk about it. Insane shit.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't believe Mcafee, at all. Punk on the JRE would be epic. I love Shane Smith, such a fearless, bad mother fucker.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

He's a sketchy dude. 17 year old girlfriend and all. We've only heard his part of the story which always skews up perspective. 

I don't even think Joe was buying most of his shit. He just didn't want to say anything because he was a guest.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think so either and you could really tell he didn't want to talk to his gf. Dude is delusional if he thinks he will have an effect on the tourism on that place. Money does strange things to people's minds.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

He's definitely a bit insane I think. It was still interesting to listen non the less. 

GSP vs. Condit pulled in between 700,000-850,000 buys with the strongest market being my own hometown, Edmonton 

Fuck Calgary, they need to come to Edmonton. We can easily sell out Rexall and draw a huge gate. Calgary can suck it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

http://tosh.comedycentral.com/video-clips/web-redemption---virgin-trampoline-jumper---uncensored

Rogan on Tosh.O from recently.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Walls said:


> http://tosh.comedycentral.com/video-clips/web-redemption---virgin-trampoline-jumper---uncensored
> 
> Rogan on Tosh.O from recently.


That's not MMA! :side: Saw this and laughed. Forgot about the Man Show.

Anywho, currently watching 154. Garza was great in this fight. Is it safe to say Mark Hominick is a bust in UFC?

So I've watched the GSP/Condit fight in full. GSP is legit and I don't see anyone at Welterweight beating him outside of a Serra upset.

Now on to Condit. He showed that he was a warrior and he would not die.

-The way he rolled through a few on GSP's passes was good. But then GSP powered over and it was all for not.
-The flurry after the kick was longer than I thought and GSP was stunned stupid. How did GSP survive is beyond me.
-The blood, how do these guys not pass out when they get cut like that?
-Condit needed to get more active on the feet. I don't see technical striking working against a guy likeGSP. You need throw bombs like Hendricks to put GSP down, other than stunning him with a clip.

Condit still needs another war to get out of the doghouse with me but if he can keep this up, he'll get there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hominick didn't die in his fight with Aldo and showed a lot of heart so not sure I could completely call him a bust.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Condit still needs another war to get out of the doghouse with me but if he can keep this up, he'll get there.


why? he's had exciting fights his whole career :hmm:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Why would anyone have Condit in the "doghouse"? It's funny to me how everyone was saying how much of a killer Condit was going into the Diaz fight and he puts on an amazing performance against him but gets shit on all of a sudden and gets called boring, then comes closer than anyone not named Hughes/Serra to beating GSP and still gets shit on. People are so fickle, Condit is a destroyer.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I gave props all over the GSP fight, what more do you want. Jones is in peoples doghouse and he shows up to murder everytime he shows up. Why can't Condit be in my doghouse?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jones gets hate b/c people think he's a cunt. Not due to his fighting which is why i was asking why Condit was in your doghouse. If its due to the Diaz fight then you clearly have now just seen 2 Condit fights in your life.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rush said:


> Jones gets hate b/c people think he's a cunt. Not due to his fighting which is why i was asking why Condit was in your doghouse. If its due to the Diaz fight then you clearly have now just seen 2 Condit fights in your life.


No sir, I've seen off the top of my head, the Kim, Hardy, Diaz and GSP fights.

If Carlos had just brought the violence like he said he would, he'd have all the fans in the world. He sold a bit of goods he had no intention of delivering. I was vulnerable and he lied to me...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

:kobe


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> No sir, I've seen off the top of my head, the Kim, Hardy, Diaz and GSP fights.
> 
> If Carlos had just brought the violence like he said he would, he'd have all the fans in the world. He sold a bit of goods he had no intention of delivering. *I was vulnerable and he lied to me...*


Have we fucked before?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

So you've seen him win 2 by KO in the first round, and the fight with GSP and you still base your opinion on the Diaz fight? I'll stop, just couldn't be bothered to keep arguing against stupidity :downing


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The Nick Diaz fight wasn't even that fucking bad. It gets so much unnecessary hate. I've watched it several times and liked it. It's not as exciting as most Condit fights are, but it was still good. Judging a fighter by one not as exciting fight when they've have 33 other great ones is idiotic. 

Look at the circumstances too. It was for a title shot, and it was against Diaz, who no doubt would've knocked him out had Condit not utilized the strategy that he did that night. When it comes to MMA, I'm an advocate for doing whatever to win, exciting or not.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> No sir, I've seen off the top of my head, the Kim, Hardy, Diaz and GSP fights.
> 
> If Carlos had just brought the violence like he said he would, he'd have all the fans in the world. He sold a bit of goods he had no intention of delivering. I was vulnerable and he lied to me...


So.. shouldn't you be mad at just about EVERY fighter who ever fought? They all lie in these buildups. Hell, shouldn't you be more mad at Diaz? He lied to you. He said he was going to beat Condit before smashing GSP, something which he clearly had no intention of doing judging by the way he failed to adapt to Condit's gameplan then proceeded to get suspended. HE LIED TO YOU.

This is precisely the kind of thing I was talking about when it feels like you're just subtly trolling everyone.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope to god that Cain beats Junior. I like JDS, and he's a destroyer, but I love Velasquez far too much. I fucking hate how he's so hard to get down. His TDD is incredible, and he's a beast on the feat. Still, war Cain. I'm hoping he can somehow neutralize his striking and get him to the ground.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Someone should tweet that to him.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I would Tweet it to him but I'm not a douche so I don't have a Twitter.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dana the dirty derilic!

So who's mega pumped for this Saturday? War Diaz! War Rory! And War Swick!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I never got twitter either. I'm a facebook guy. 

Also, War Benson, Shogun, Rory, and Swick.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

I think that's actually a commercial they shot for the "Road to the Octagon" thing tonight, it's not shopped or anything.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

@1.50


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Excuse me. Bit of a new MMA fan but why isn't Daniel Cormier in the UFC? I think he's the best


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

He has a fight left on his Strikeforce contract. After that, they're bringing him to the UFC. He fights next in January I believe. 

He'll be a handful, that's for sure. He can strike, is strong as hell, and can wrestle and power you down. It'll be interesting to see him in the HW division.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Jon Jones said:


> I hope to god that Cain beats Junior. I like JDS, and he's a destroyer, but I love Velasquez far too much. I fucking hate how he's so hard to get down. His TDD is incredible, and he's a beast on the feat. Still, war Cain. I'm hoping he can somehow neutralize his striking and get him to the ground.


JDS TDD is overrated, It was only good against Carwin who is an okay wrestler and one TD on Cain.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

They've got some awesome free fights up on YouTube for UFC FOX 5:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bubzeh said:


> Excuse me. Bit of a new MMA fan but why isn't Daniel Cormier in the UFC? I think he's the best


well he isn't 8*D He'd get handled easily by Overeem, Cain and JDS. 



Jon Jones said:


> I hope to god that Cain beats Junior. I like JDS, and he's a destroyer, but I love Velasquez far too much. I fucking hate how he's so hard to get down. His TDD is incredible, and he's a beast on the feat. Still, war Cain. I'm hoping he can somehow neutralize his striking and get him to the ground.


ehhhhh, his takedowns really haven't been tested at all.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah Carwin couldn't do fuck all when it came to takedown attempts, no one else has tried to take him down. Cain is capable of taking him down. His size, strength, and speed can be to much for JDS. That being said, JDS's stand up alone is great TDD, he can keep any opponent at bay at pick them apart until finishing his opponent.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rush, have you become sexier, or is it just because of that beautiful man in your sig? 

Fuck, I'm going to miss Punter

Cain did go for the takedown the first fight before he got knocked the hell out, but it was defended well by JDS. Then again, both Cain was hurt, and JDS was too. It'll be interesting. Hopefully Cain can get him down though.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone else think diaz can sub bendo.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You should watch the first Benson/Cerrone fight. The first round will answer your question.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I watched the Fighter's Cut with Rashad Evans last night and it was absolutely fantastic. Rashad basically just sits there and watches his fights against Chuck and Forrest and gives his thoughts on it as it's happening. It was pretty great, Rashad was very honest. I hope they do more of these in the future, I can't see why they wouldn't.

Cruz is out for another 6-9 months due to his body rejecting the cadaver graft for his leg. Shitty news, was looking forward to him coming back.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Walls, where did you watch that Fighters cut video?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I had to download it, you won't find it under Fighter's Cut if you search for it that way. It was the last episode of UFC Tonight, you can find it in the media section on here. And it was fucking awesome, so I encourage everyone to check it out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to check it out. Ariel Helwani raved about it as well. It looks great. 

As much as I fucking hate Rashad.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You guys should also check out the Road to the Octagon video for UFC on FOX 5. It fucking FANTASTIC. Loved every minute of it. Fox has done well with UFC's production crew


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

TUF 17 is going to be both entertaining and irrelevant.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

All I know is, I will have Chael on my tv for weeks on end. All I care about.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Walls said:


> All I know is, I will have Chael on my tv for weeks on end. All I care about.


try not to wank yourself into a coma


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh I'll try but I make no promises.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> You should watch the first Benson/Cerrone fight. The first round will answer your question.


(Y)this exactly, he showed fucking inhuman sub defense, pain tolerance and almost comic flexibilty in that fight, must be the power of his bff Christ ("can I get an AMEN!!"),
really cant see Nate subbing him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

All I want is Sonnen back on my TV doing something. January can't come fast enough.

Also, Ryan Bader vs Vladimir Matyushenko added to UFC ON FOX 6. That card is looking tremendous thus far.

Dodson vs. Mighty Mouse for the Flyweight Title
Cerrone vs. Pettis
Rampage vs. Glover
Bader vs. Matyushenko


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

So, who listened to the MMA Hour yesterday? We were lucky enough to be graced with Sensei Seagal's presence who came up with some more classics such as "GSP is not a great martial artist" and that he'd be willing to fight Randy Couture.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

God, please let that happen. I would love to watch Randy put a dog collar on that fat fuck and just drag him around and make him his bitch. He would beat the fuck out of Seagal, it wouldn't even be close. Book it, Dana. I'm sure Seagal needs money and I'm sure Randy would jump at the chance to go beat the fuck out of him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jon Jones vs. Sensei Seagal please.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

is that Evans fighters cut on the UFC Tonight episode that previews Diaz vs Henderson?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's on the November 27th Edition. Atleast the one that I watched, unless it was labelled incorrectly.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Shogun looks like he's in "kill a bitch" shape. I can't fucking wait :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Shogun is starting to get punch drunk however. Not nearly as bad as his brother, but you can tell he has taken a ton of shots.

Give me Gustaffson this weekend.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

After 3 major knee surgeries, nothing's ever the same anymore for an athlete. I haven't had knee surgery, but I have had 3 major knee injuries, and once you go through even one of those, you're hesitant as FUCK to do anything athletic. You can recover completely from ALOT of injuries, but you can never ever completely recover from any knee injuries. 

He looks in great shape though. Last time he looked this in shape was probably as back as the second Machida fight.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Gus is still going to beat him down.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Possibly. And another little piece of my heart will break away.

Barao vs. Mayday Macdonald set for the Interim BW Title in 2013. That's a fantastic fight. Love it. Big Mayday fan so I'm hopin he pulls it off, but Barao is tough as nails. If Michael wins, he'll be the youngest champ in UFC history.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I've become a big fan of Michael Macdonald, but he is going to get destroyed by Barao. I hope after Henderson and Pettis dispose their opponents we finally see Pettis/Henderson II for the LW title, that has MOTY all over it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah i like McDonald, but i can't see him getting past Barao. Should be a good fight though, hoping Pettis can get his shot at the UFC belt soon.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Cerrone is going to fuck Pettis up, so not likely. Uber pumped for Saturday. I can't fucking wait for Rory/BJ, that's the real main event to me. Captain Canada Jr. is going to smash BJ and I can't wait. Plus, the fact that he's Canadian makes it all the better for me. Watching Gus maul Shogun will be fun, as I always love watching a Shogun beat down. Diaz/Bendo is interesting. I've gone back and fourth on it a bunch of times over the last few days. Bendo has more ways to win but I'm leaning towards Diaz overwhelming him and getting the decision.

Diaz via Decision
Gus via 2nd round TKO
Rory via Decision

Edit - Just saw this :lmao










I really wish he would add American Gangster as his nickname but I would have to think that there would be some legal issues with that due to the movie and I think Jay Z also has an album called that as well. Still, Chael "The American Gangster" Sonnen sounds right.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I think Benson will walk away champ. Diaz was getting dropped left and right from Cerrones kicks, and Bendo kicks fucking hard. It's those damn mountain sized thighs. Couple that up with great sub defense, a great ground game, and being able to go toe to toe with Frankie Edgar both times around, I think Benson is just a better fighter overall. Benson also looks huge compared to a Diaz. 

Nate definitely has a chance though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Even though spiritually I want a Diaz to hold a UFC Title, I put 20 on Benson for Saturday.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I like Nate, but I hope Ben knocks him the fuck out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Griffin out of fight with Phil Davis. Torn MCL and strained ACL.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Meh, Griffin would have been embarrassed, now he will probably get an easy fight when he returns.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Ronda Rousey meets Liz Carmouche in first UFC women's title fight at UFC 157



> A day after a bit of a tease about Ronda Rousey's first UFC fight, things finally are official.
> 
> But Rousey won't be fighting Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos, as Wednesday's rumor had her meeting. Instead, Rousey (6-0 MMA, 0-0 UFC) will be meeting Liz Carmouche (7-2 MMA, 0-0 UFC) as the first defense of her new UFC women's bantamweight title at UFC 157 in February.
> 
> ...


Credit: MMAJunkie
http://mmajunkie.com/news/2012/12/r...he-in-first-ufc-womens-title-fight-at-ufc-157


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

UFC boss says Georges St-Pierre vs. Nick Diaz likely if challenger accepts



> SEATTLE – Anderson Silva (33-4 MMA, 16-0 UFC) and Johny Hendricks (14-1 MMA, 9-1 UFC) may just have to wait their turn.
> 
> Georges St-Pierre (23-2 MMA, 17-2 UFC) has asked to face former Strikeforce champ Nick Diaz (26-8 MMA, 7-5 UFC), and UFC President Dana White said he feels obligated to grant the UFC welterweight kingpin his request.
> 
> ...


Credit: MMAJunkie
http://mmajunkie.com/news/2012/12/u...rre-vs-nick-diaz-likely-if-challenger-accepts


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Kinda fucks Hendricks over, especially considering Nick is coming off a loss but I understand why they would do it. I think GSP/Hendricks is the more interesting fight, to be honest. We know GSP is going to grapplefuck Diaz and win a decision. GSP/Hendricks is a little more up in the air. Something tells me if Hendricks connects he could finish GSP and that would be fucking crazy. It would then no doubt lead to an immediate rematch in which GSP beats the fuck out of him and gets his belt back.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hendricks and GSP is alot more intriguing because of that one hit Hendricks can land, which can change the entire equation. Hendricks is a great wrestler as well apparently. 

I'm more interested in it then Anderson/GSP or GSP/Diaz tbh. As Walls said, I think GSP wins a decision over Diaz, but Hendricks has a much better chance at GSP then Diaz. Diaz/GSP would sell more though, obviously.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

GSP might be ducking Hendricks a bit. Hendricks is a much tougher fight than Diaz, style-wise.

Hendricks has KO power, and is a great wrestler. I can see him giving GSP fits. 

Not surprised that GSP wants Diaz first. GSP should be able to takedown Diaz at will.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That really pisses me off about fucking over Hendricks, just makes it seems like wins and loses dont matter.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

After getting three back to back wins over Fitch, Koscheck, and a very impressive showing over Kampmann, he should be the bona fide #1 contender. And now he'll have to fight again before facing GSP. I'm not complaining too much though, because now I get to see GSP fuck Diaz up for 5 rounds.

BJ/Rory is the real main-event for me. I can't wait for that fight. Even at the press conference, everybody seemed excited much more for that fight then any other on the card.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

If Hendricks just won a "Title Eliminator" in 40sec by knock out, how the fuck can they not give him GSP. 

-Bones defending against 2 middle weights in a row. 
-Anderson vs Bonnar (A "fun" fight)

Seems to be an influx bullshit. Now GSP gets to pick an opponent coming off a loss. UFC booking is turning into WWE.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

To be fair, Anderson fought Bonnar to save the card, not because he wanted to. Same with Jones. No one else would take the fight. Shogun rejected, Machida rejected, even Rashad rejected. Sonnen would fight but UFC felt that if they did that in Toronto, it would ruin their relationship with the MGM Grand chain. Vitor was the only guy who stepped up.

Nick Diaz is no slouch in competition. I'm sure the only reason GSP is asking for Diaz is so that he can kick his ass, because Diaz is a tough guy in any case of the matter. But I still agree that Hendricks should've gotten the shot.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I would be hilarious if Diaz won, but Gsp would DEMAND a rematch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

you can pretty much guarantee, if GSP/Anderson/Jones lose, they will get an immediate rematch. 

Tbf, I guess GSP has earned the privilege to pick Diaz over Hendricks...but I don't like it.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Merry Mikey Damage said:


> GSP might be ducking Hendricks a bit. Hendricks is a much tougher fight than Diaz, style-wise.
> 
> Hendricks has KO power, and is a great wrestler. I can see him giving GSP fits.
> 
> Not surprised that GSP wants Diaz first. GSP should be able to takedown Diaz at will.


I don't think GSP is ducking Hendricks. Many people are mesmerized with the two recent KO's but I, and many others, think that Kos beat him. Many feel Pierce beat him as well, and he lost to Rick Story, so he hasn't really looked that good in the fights where he hasn't knocked the other guy out in the last 6-7 fights.

I give Hendricks a puncher's chance against GSP, nothing more. I just don't see why GSP would avoid Hendricks, but we do know that GSP really wants to fight Nick because he feels disrespected (Dana even said that he's never seen GSP that angry after Diaz called him out).

GSP has far better striking defense than Fitch and Kampmann and he's far better at BJJ than Kos, who controlled Hendricks well on the ground in their third round. 

While I do think that Hendricks is the one that deserves the title shot I think Diaz poses more of new test for GSP. Hendricks is pretty close to Kos, just with more power but less explosiveness and worse grappling. Diaz has a style that's not similar to anyone GSP has already faced and he'll keep attacking both standing and from the bottom.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking over the Welterweight division I'd say Hendricks and MacDonald are the only ones that look to have ANY chance against GSP. Obviously he knows it. Very keen on this weekends card. A title fight, Penn/MacDonald finally, and Shogun and Swick, two of my favorite fighters in action. Oh, and it's not gonna cost me the usual $45. Beautiful.

By the way I realize GSP/MacDonald won't happen. Shame.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Everyone has to watch Chael's story about Yushin Okami and his mom in this video :lmao Starts at about 1:10 in.







The whole vlog is actually really good. Condit gives his picks, SpiderGOAT gives his picks, and Dana White finds the executive producer of TUF stealing clothes on set :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats great.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Chael's story is fucking brilliant. That guy needs a Deathsquad podcast so bad.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Anybody know if this is on in the UK at all? Can't seem to find it at all on ESPN or FX. Fox shows are usually aired over here too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's on ESPN 1am Sunday morning.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Such an amazing card and so little discussion on the day!

What are you guys going for then?

I'm seeing:

Diaz by decision.
Gus by decision.
Rory by TKO

I'm also seriously looking forward to Nam Phan vs Dennis Siver.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I honestly have no interest in the pacqiaou fight tonight, all three of their previous fights were lackluster. 

Henderson by decision
Shogun by Decision
Rory by tko 1st.
Swick tko 2nd


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Myers knows where it's at.

Henderson by Decision
Shogun by Decision
Rory by TKO 2nd
Swick by TKO 1st


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

New to UFC but will be doing my best to try and get into it tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You're probably in for a treat then especially with the BJ penn/Rory fight and shogun/gustafsson.

Sorry to everyone if i've now jinxed a potentially great show :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I think that's the first 30-24 I've ever seen in my life :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Already this shaping up to be a beast of a card. 30-24! Holy shit!

This Abel guy is beast mauling! So impressed with his takedown defense.

So excited right now.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Abel Trujillo looks like a force to be reckoned with, looking forward to his next appearance. Nam vs Siver was awesome as expected.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

On UFC on FOX 5's wiki page, it says "Marcus LeVesseur raped by Abel Trujillo" in the official match card listing :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What a fucking round by Martinez and Cruickshank! Holy shit!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This us like watching Rocky, that fucker won't go down!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KO OF THE NIGHT!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cruikshank channeling his inner Cro Cop.

Man, these prelims have be FANTASTIC so far.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I think I'm about an hour behind you guys but the Abel fight was awesome. I felt sorry for his opponent in Round 2.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wait until the Martinez/Cruikshank fight. That was just great to see.

Prelims are awesome thus far. I'd say the main card now has a lot to look upto :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Spoiler: for Martinez/Cruikshank


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Cruikshank reminded me of Ziggler, he was spinning and twisting in all directions. What a guy. Martinez looked a mess.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Those may have been the best prelims on a card all year. Great 2 hours of fights. So pumped up for the main card now (Y)


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

His name is BJ? Honestly?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Really? How old are you? :kobe

:lmao at Randy calling Rory MacDonald "Rory Markham"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Baby Jay Penn

I don't know if thats actually what it stands for but I recall hearing something about his parents being weird like George Foreman and giving multiple kids the same name and hes the youngest hence Baby Jay/BJ.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

:jose BJ though, really.

Here we go!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Bubzeh said:


> His name is BJ? Honestly?


Baby Jay is the man. Second match on a free card is ridiculous.
This card is so frikking awesome I can't believe one of the big 3 matches didnt get scrapped due to injuries.

Henderson, Gustaffson, Macdonald and Swick are my picks

as soon as I say it Brown gets a neck crank going.....


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

MacDonald looked very astute in the clips of him earlier. I hope he wins.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Pretty damn impressive to avoid getting choked out twice.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I bet that probably turned off alot of casuals :lmao

Good fight so far though.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Swick


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

NIGHT NIGHT

Field of Dreams for that dude. Ain't talkin' 'bout no cornfields.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wat....


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Although I disagree with the excessively hairy legs. That was a good knock out!!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Top notch combo.

Big win for Matt Brown there.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

MacDonald, Shogun, Henderson. Would love to see Diaz get up though just for a laugh.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not a good start for my picks :lmao

C'mon Rory, Shogun, and Henderson.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shogun is gonna get broken tonight.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

JDS sporting a Corinthians T Shirt!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Ah Mike.

No way Rory loses this fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JDS is sponsored by Corinthian FC I think.

BJ vs. Rory! Let's fucking do this! This is my main-event!


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

This MacDonald chap looks like he belongs in one of my lectures, not the cage!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Big Win-Win here for the UFC. Bit of top notch matchmaking by Silva


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I really hope they don't cut the entrances. They get me really hyped.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Actually getting pumped for BJ to knock the arrogance out of this kid. If only...


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

BJ looks blown out. No pun intended 

:jones


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

10-9 Rory

Rory not as fluid as he usually is.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rory is breaking BJ's will. 20-17 Rory. 

This is basically Diaz/Penn 2.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn, BJ Penn got rung the fuck up that round. No idea how he made it out of that round.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Joe is talking some major shit. I don't think Rory has looked THAT good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Look at BJ Penn's face. Then talk to me.

30-26 Rory (Y)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bi left it all in the locker room tonight.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Macdonald is a little prick. Awesome fighter but show some fucking respect or at least finish the fight if you're going pull that stuff.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, his showboating stuff was a little BS but he's very good.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Rory let him last to the end.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BJ has only been TKO'ed by Matt Hughes. He's EXTREMELY hard to finish. I'd say that was a good performance by Rory. He didn't finish BJ, but he did make him quit, which in itself is hard to do.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

BJ just got fucking destroyed.

I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rory's Revenge! Coming soon to an Octagon near you!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BJ should go to lightweight or retire. Don't know why he wants to stay at Welterweight. Dude is wonderful at LW.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Punter said:


> BJ has only been TKO'ed by Matt Hughes. He's EXTREMELY hard to finish. I'd say that was a good performance by Rory. He didn't finish BJ, but he did make him quit, which in itself is hard to do.


Very true.

Hope Condit/Macdonald gets made soon. Should be a solid money match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Let's go Shogun.

He'll probably lose, but my heart will spit joy everywhere if he manages to win.

And wow, Diaz at 56%? I was thinking that Benson was the favourite...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Rory's Revenge! Coming soon to an Octagon near you!


Dat avatar.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Shogun looking weird as fuck with the red :lmao


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Phew...that was CLOSE


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

YES [email protected] DSFFSFDBSF

GS
GS
GHENHJHREGK!!!!!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Come on Shogun. MacDonald/Condit 2 would be awesome. Their first fight at UFC 115 was only the second event after I began following the sport, was a great fight, MacDonald really looked the better fighter back then for the majority of the fight, and he's only improved since.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Gustafsson seemed a bit naive early on in that round but overall was pretty solid. Not sure who i'd give it to because Shogun was so close to submitting him a few times


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd say Shogun's gotta KO or submit him to win now. The first round could've gone either way, the second is Gus.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shogun needs to lay in with some kicks. But I fear he knows kicks mean dick since the first Machida fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

And now begins the slow descent down the ranks for Shogun..


Also proves that Gus has nothing on Jones.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

29-28 Gustaffson for mine.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

30-26? :kobe

Time to hit the liquor.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rua is well on his way to being as punch drunk as his brother.

And Rua's UFC record is 5-5. Mind blown. I knew it wasn't great, but I didn't think it was that mediocore.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

His loss against Henderson really should've been a draw IMO. Of course, he was robbed against Machida in 2009. 

So 2 of his losses really aren't losses.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

7 UFC FOTN awards between them....here we go :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

10-9 Henderson.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

20-17 Bendo

Bendo's an absolute beast.

Great fight. Really enjoying this.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Benson is looking good.

Diaz can finish any moment with a submission though. That's what makes him a tough fight.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

C'mon, Fox. It's fucking 10 P.M. on a Saturday Night & you're going to cut away from a fucking middle finger??????


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Benson is looking effin' awesome.

40-35 Benson.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Did Benson have a fucking toothpick in his mouth the entire time!? :lmao

50-44 Henderson.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Easily 50-45. That was so dominant. Benson looked like a superstar. I can't believe the gas tank that guy has.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Any ideas what's next for Bendo? rest up for Melendez or Pettis/Cerrone?

Such a likable guy as well. Real superstar material.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll say Pettis/Cerrone winner.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Won 20 bucks baby! That was GSP-esque domination. Who's next for 155.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

50-43 from one of the judges ouch!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Good show, disappointing BJ lost though.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Won 20 bucks baby! That was GSP-esque domination. Who's next for 155.


Pettis/Henderson II is the most logical choice. I already assuming Pettis will dispose Lauzon.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

That was pure domination by Bendo. Nate had nothing against Bendo. I am skeptical about GSP vs Nick Diaz as that fight may look like Bendo vs Nate.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What would it take to finish Diaz? Tough SOB!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

One thing's for sure, nobody can make fun of Henderson for having chicken legs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Myers said:


> Pettis/Henderson II is the most logical choice. I already assuming Pettis will dispose Lauzon.


Pettis is fighting Cerrone, not Lauzon (he already beat him by KO in about 90 secs not long ago). Maynard was meant to fight J-Lau by i think Jim Miller is stepping up to the plate there. In a perfect world then Pettis wins and then its easy to make Hendo/Pettis 2, winner of Lauzon/Miller vs Diaz, and Cerrone/Maynard.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Not the way I was hoping the fight would go, but it was the way I was expecting it to go.

Hendo is just better than Diaz. Was hoping Diaz would pull the upset, but I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rory is sociopath. Holy shit.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Bendo vs Maynard, Pettis, & Melendez in 2013.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So, KO of the night/decade probably goes to Juan Manuel Marquez :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Marquez was like "WTF I WON!" right after he connected.

:lmao


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Pacquiao lost? Should put some rest to the Maywheather-Pacquaio fight talk.


----------



## Thisskateboarding (Jul 31, 2006)

Does Rory remind anyone else of the character from the movie driver? Even has the same look and mannerisms


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brilliant!!!

Love it when the Diaz bros get dominated. Bendo dominated from start to finish, great performance. Landed over 100 move significant strikes. 

I especially liked the part when Diaz put his arms out telling Bendo "come on then!" and Bendo then drops him with a right hand. Made me lol.

Still not convinced by Gus. He'll be a solid top 10 fighter, but thats it imo. Should give him the winner of Rampage/Glover. And Rory dominating BJ didn't suprise me tbh. Give him the Condit rematch he wants or Nick Diaz. BJ should retire or go back to 155.

Fights to make...

Bendo vs Cerrone/Pettis winner
Nate vs Guida 2 maybe?
Gus vs Rampage/Glover winner
Shogun vs Phil Davis
Rory vs Condit/Nick Diaz
BJ penn to go back to 155 and fight Maynard.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Rampage is on a two fight losing streak, even if he knocks out Glover, who is a beast, fighting Rampage is a step down for Gus. A decisive win over Shogun means he's ready for a title shot, whether he'll win or not.

Gus should get a shot at the belt but based on dates it looks like he'll be fighting someone else before. Rumour is if Hendo can't heal up in time then Gus will be fighting Machida and that is a fight I'd like to see.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Machida will beat him imo. True about Rampage, forgot about his loss to Bader lol. But if Glover wins, then Glover vs Gus for the next shot sounds pretty good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So, by the way I'm seeing it, the LHW division will pretty much be cleaned out by end of 2013/middle of 2014.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> So, by the way I'm seeing it, the LHW division will pretty much be cleaned out by end of 2013/middle of 2014.


Even before than. Beating Shogun, Rampage, Machida, Evans & Belfort is scary.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone have the gif of when Diaz was taunting Bendo, and then Bendo dropped him a second or 2 later? Thats was great


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cardio BJ fucking cardio, rory is a beast and dominated like expected but penn pretty much hung in there even with his shit coaching/cornermen. 

Bendo is very fucking good nate had no answer to the size, speed and wrestling.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Bubzeh said:


> New to UFC but will be doing my best to try and get into it tonight.


Welcome aboard. What did you think of the overall show?

Anyways, my thoughts on the show. Great card in my opinion, this is what FOX needs to do on their FOX shows, stack the cards with exciting fighters and big names so people can stumble across it and likely get into it.

The prelims were great (- one snoozer). The main card was good to. Bendo is improving with each fight and the only logical fight for him now is to fight Pettis, if Pettis beats Cerrone.

Diaz looked good but he was just simply outclassed last night.

Rory didn't impress me much. Everyone knew exactly what was going to happen in that fight. BJ should be fighting at lightweight and he's had a long layoff as well. I want to see Rory/Condit 2 to see where Rory really is. And does anyone else think he is a bit socially awkward?

Penn should retire in my opinion or atleast go to lightweight and fight there. Love BJ though, always have so all the best to him.

Shogun did better in this fight than I expected but still Gus is a beast. If Hendo pulls out then I think Gus steps in to fight Machida. Machida I reckon would beat Gus though stylistically. I really wanted Shogun to win this one though but it's always good to see a new contender pop up.

The undercard was amazing. Yves Edwards did me proud, very impressed by his KO over Jeremy Stephens, a guy who has never been KO'd in his life. Yves's one of the old school guys that I have a lot of respect for and who I've been watching since I got into MMA in 2004. Very happy he got the win.

Brown/Swick was quite good, Swick looked terrible though. I think the game is passing him by. He looked terrible against DaMarques until he got the KO as well. I hope he proves me wrong and comes back better in his next fight. Brown is looking good though. 1-4 to begin the year and now to close the year, he's 4-0.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Punter said:


> So, by the way I'm seeing it, the LHW division will pretty much be cleaned out by end of 2013/middle of 2014.


Cleaned out, by Jones? I don't know.

I do however see a very talent-rich top 10 in UFC's Light Heavyweight division.

Rashad, Machida, Couture, Shogun, Alexander, Sonnen, Liddell, Jones, Henderson, Davis, Griffin, Toto and Nogueira.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

DX-Superkick said:


> Cleaned out, by Jones? I don't know.
> 
> I do however see a very talent-rich top 10 in UFC's Light Heavyweight division.
> 
> Rashad, Machida, Couture, Shogun, Alexander, Sonnen, Liddell, Jones, Henderson, Davis, Griffin, Toto and Nogueira.


Not sure what you mean?

Couture, Liddell and Tito have retired. Shogun & Forrest could be close. Rampage is leaving the UFC. The only legit contenders at LHW now are Henderson, Rashad, Machida, Glover (getting close) and Gustafsson. Hopefully we see more guys come into 205 and start cleaining up (Jimi Manuwa anyone?)


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Macdonald and the guy who's name I can't spell impressed me most last night. 

Great stuff!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

But quite honestly, who is in LHW that can beat Jones right now?

Shogun got absolutely obliterated by Jones, and he's much further away from a title shot then close to it after losing to Gus. Rampage and Rashad were Jones's punching bags for the entirety of the fight. Machida got put to sleep by him, and Vitor was beat by Jones, with ONE arm. 

Huge fan of Sonnen, but him beating Jones will be as impossible as stapling water to a tree. I wasn't particularly impressed by Gus last night. Shogun was landing every now and then on him, getting inside his range. Difference being when Jones hits, he hits hard and methodical, and he wants you down, he'll keep you down. Teixeira will get physically dissected by Jones because of the reach, ala Rashad and Rampage style. Plus, Jones can wrestlefuck him as well. 

Phil Davis was whooped by Rashad for 5 rounds, and will get the same done to him Jones if he fights him. I will say, that he presents the biggest challenge to him on the ground though, because of his strength. Hendo has a punchers chance, I HIGHLY doubt he would be able to get inside Jones, and Jones will make sure to keep him at bay. Especially since Hendo is so predictable. You just gotta avoid that right hand bomb and you're in the clear. Jones is far too much stronger then Jones on ground too, and Hendo (for whatever reason) always avoids going to the ground anyway despite that being his strong point.

No one is in LHW right now that can beat Jones. Of course, someone could always Serra him, but he has no holes in his games, and never underestimates his opponent like GSP did against Serra. 

Bring on Silva.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

:lol. Serves him right for being cocky


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rory fucking destroyed BJ. I cannot tell you how hard I was marking during that fight. He could have easily finished BJ in the 2nd and you could tell he just wanted to fuck him up more to let him know he could. Rory looked phenomenal. I loved how he took him apart standing because BJ said he was just a bulldozer and wasn't technical. Time for BJ to retire. Again. That was a one sided ass kicking and we all know what BJ does when that happens. Rory was talking shit to him a bit too while they were fighting, I'd love to know what he said. Rory is a scary motherfucker though and he's only 23. If the Rory that just beat the fuck out of Penn fights Condit, he will win. But he won't be that Rory, he will be better, in which case Condit is still fucked. 

Bendo/Diaz didn't go the way I thought it would. I knew Bendo would kick his legs but I figured Diaz would still volume fuck him. But Bendo owned Nate, no doubt about it. The size difference between their legs was almost comical. 

Gus could have finished Shogun had he mixed it up a bit more. He always does the exact same thing, over and over again : 1-2 uppercut, 1-2 uppercut, over and over again. He also gassed a bit as well in the 2nd. Jones rapes Gus, easily. I have zero interest in watching Shogun fight anymore. He's not good enough to beat the upper guys anymore and all the young guys coming up now and in the near future will end up owning him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rory hesitated alot in the second round, probably sending a message to Condit. The prelims were awesome, Cruickshank's KO was nasty.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Gus' reach is the only issue for Jones now. Scary shit.
Anyone think Jones might be moving to heavyweight in 2014 if no new prospects come out of the woodwork?

Lightweight divisions going to be solid with Pettis/Cerrone rematch with Henderson as well as Maynard, Melendez and hopefully Alvarez all fighting for a shot.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Edwards was awarded the KO of the night bonus, Cruickshank got robbed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Meh Dana threw him a bone cause he is old.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't think Alvarez could beat Bendo. The same right hand Bendo landed on Nate, might finish Eddie.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Myers said:


> Edwards was awarded the KO of the night bonus, Cruickshank got robbed.


I think it's more due to the fact Jeremy Stephens has never been KO'd and Yves is old school as well.

I really don't understand giving Scott Jorgensen fight of the night as well as sub of the night. Fair enough sub, because it was the only submission on the card but Cruickshank/Martinez deserved fight of the night in my opinion.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Really want to see Maynard/Henderson. Think that could be a great fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Cleaned out, by Jones? I don't know.
> 
> I do however see a very talent-rich top 10 in UFC's Light Heavyweight division.
> 
> Rashad, Machida, Couture, Shogun, Alexander, Sonnen, Liddell, Jones, Henderson, Davis, Griffin, Toto and Nogueira.


not sure if serious. Do you try and post like a moron to get people to bite?



Punter said:


> Really want to see Maynard/Henderson. Think that could be a great fight.


Maynard isn;t close to getting another title shot. If Pettis gets past Cerrone then its his shot for sure. He was meant to get the shot when the UFC and WEC merged and was royally screwed out of it.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Doubt Maynard could beat Bendo, Doesn't have the cardio to keep up with Bendo.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Who can beat Benson? I personally thought Edgar beat him the second time, but he's down at FW now. I haven't watched too much of Pettis, but know that he beat him before. Showtime's fallen off the radar ever since though. Benson beat Cerrone two times already. Beat Nate.

Weird. I thought Benson was much more beatable before the Diaz fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Maynard can beat him, Pettis can beat him. Also Pettis didn't really drop off the radar, he got injured.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Gus' reach is the only issue for Jones now. Scary shit.


Despite being 6'4 or 6'5. Gus' reach isn't all that great. Jones would still have a big reach advantage over him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> not sure if serious.


Was to be comical. I know Randy, Chuck and Tito are out I'm just saying you aren't gonna cleanout a division that stacked in talent.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Despite being 6'4 or 6'5. Gus' reach isn't all that great. Jones would still have a big reach advantage over him.


My bad could've sworn Gus had a bigger reach than 77"
He's got some small shoulders though I suppose.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

His reach is only 77? Shit, my reach is 76 and I'm only 6'1.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, and compare Gus' reach to Jones' monster reach of 85', and then you see that this reach thing that people say Gus may challenge Jones with, isn't really there


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Gus has nothing for Jones. He would get killed by him.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jones murders Gus like everyone else. I foresee a late 2nd or early 3rd round stoppage.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Just a headsup, you can see JDS dismantle Frank Mir if you go to UFC.com, currently it's about the 5th slide along for the video.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Maynard can beat him, Pettis can beat him. Also Pettis didn't really drop off the radar, he got injured.


Pettis could beat him, I highly doubt it though. Bendo's improved since than and even before it was a close fight.

I see no way Maynard could beat Bendo.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Maynard is a tough matchup for Benson IMO. Cardio freak. Can strike. Can wrestle. Strong too. Henderson would still win I'm pretty sure, but I really want to see that fight.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> Maynard is a tough matchup for Benson IMO. Cardio freak. Can strike. Can wrestle. Strong too. Henderson would still win I'm pretty sure, but I really want to see that fight.


I don't know about cardio freak.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Maynard is a big lightweight and i think his wrestling would pose some problems for Henderson. Henderson's boxing is fairly limited, and he won't be able to knock Maynard out. Maynard also doesn't have the best striking but he also won't be as easy to leg kick which is a fairly big part of Henderson's game. I wonder if Maynard would be able to take Henderson down as he has a pretty solid base but Maynard also won't get pushed around by Henderson.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Maynard is the opposite of a cardio freak, still a great fighter. Would have taken Frankie had he not gassed in round 2 I believe?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

UFC on FOX 5 drew 4.4 Million viewers, smashing the last event which did 2.4 Million viewers. I'd say that's a solid rating, and a great increase in viewers. And next they have Mighty Mouse vs. Dodson as a main-event :lmao

Rampage vs. Teixeira should bring in viewers though since Rampage is a pretty big draw among casuals. 

Also, Mark Hominick announced yesterday that he's retiring from MMA. Dude didn't have the best record, but always came to fight, and you could always count on him having an exciting fight. And he's never been the same ever since his team mates death before the Korean Zombie fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Yeah I'm gonna lol when the ratings for Rampage's return to primetime come out.

Knew Hominick was done. Liked his fights but damn he couldn't pull it together.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rory MacDonald vs. Carlos Condit II set for UFC 158 in Montreal. Thinking it will co-main to GSP/Diaz for the Welterweight title :mark:

Really looking forward to this fight. Carlos is a tough guys, but war Rory. He can pull it off.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Maynard is a big lightweight and i think his wrestling would pose some problems for Henderson. Henderson's boxing is fairly limited, and he won't be able to knock Maynard out. Maynard also doesn't have the best striking but he also won't be as easy to leg kick which is a fairly big part of Henderson's game. I wonder if Maynard would be able to take Henderson down as he has a pretty solid base but Maynard also won't get pushed around by Henderson.


i agree. plus in a way Maynard did beat Frankie who many would argue beat Bendo. If he was competition for Frankie (and any softer chin and perhaps factor in harsh judging maybe in their second fight and Maynard probably won) then he's going to be a big threat to Bendo. This is all 'in theory'. Think Maynard can hurt Bendo similar to how he did against Edgar.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Might Mouse better watch out. Looks like that kid might be comin' for him in a couple years :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The injury bug on TTTHS was fucking genius. :lmao

I hadn't really noticed but there are some pretty interesting fights this weekend. Lombard/Palhares, Pearson/Sotiropoulos, Guillard/Varner, Barry/del Rosario.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The TTHS is always great. I agree about the injury bug thing :lmao I didn't even know Lombard/Palhares was even happening, odd. Interesting fight.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Watching my first UFC show tonight on FX.

Hope it's good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking forward to see the Norman Parke fight. Where he comes from isn't far away from me and went to school with my friend.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hearing Bushmills (where Parke is from) is funny because it is in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Did Lombard look good in his knockout?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Yeah, he was in control of the fight. Palhares only landed some leg kicks really.

Nice to see Hector get his first UFC win


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm pleased for Lombard, after all his hype coming in, to lose like that was really bad for him. No one wants to fight Palhares. Ever. It's like Rogan and Eddie Bravo said on his podcast ages ago, one wrong move with him and you're out for 6-8 months. To go in and knock him out is a huge win for Lombard and I'm suprised the media aren't making a bigger deal of it.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

What a great show it was! 4 out of 4 predicting the matches hehe
Lombard looked like a BEAST! And Pearson was a killer too. The finals we're good, especially the second one


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Tonights finale is going to be great. Lauzon/Guillard is fantastic on paper, and Del Rosario/Barry as well as Nelson/Mitrione should be fireworks. Also, seeing Dustin Poirer is great.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pleased Pearson beat george and finished him, never liked george and ross is a good lad.

Some story that soti was a dick and had some altercation with pearson's boxing coach off camera during TUF and the coach ko'd george :lol, could be BS of course.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Read that too. Wouldn't be surprised if G-Sot get's cut at this point.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

George is a massive dick, always has been. Terrible showing from him last night though, Ross humbled him and looked fantastic in doing it. I thought George was going to win, though. I figured he'd take him down and tap him because he's got great BJJ, he's worked a ton with Eddie Bravo. The whole season of TUF Smashes was actually pretty good, it completely owned the States version of TUF this year, not that that's hard. Both TUF fights on the card were really good, it was a good show overall. Florian has also grown on me tremendously as a commentator. Before I couldn't stand him and my Rogan love probably had something to do with it. I still cannot fucking stand Anik though. He needs to go.

Lombard looked decent. I just can't get past the fact that he really looks like he should be about 4 inches taller. His legs just...stop. If that makes any sense. It looks like he got his shins blown off or something. Still, dude has beast power in his hands. I hope they make the fight with Bisping, he could KO him. But something tells me Bisping will outwork him and get a decision.


Looking forward to tonight's show as well. I'm a fan of 2 in one week. I never hopped on the "Too much MMA these days" bandwagon. Honestly, to steal from Ryback, feed me more.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

No way my boy George will get cut. He was on the verge of a title shot before his recent losing streak, so despite the fact that he doesn't deserve it, he is also the biggest Aussie fighter in the business and is pretty valuable for the company. Plus he just coached TUF. Shattered he lost though.

Excited for tonights card. Looking for an upset win for Brookins, and Ricci to take out the competition.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm hoping Ricci wins. I have to, he's Canadian. Plus, I like him so I would have been pulling for him anyway.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Guillard/Varner has been called off due to Varner being to sick to fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck my life. That was the fight I was most looking forward too.

Also, I love Kenny as a color commentator. Anik is alright too. Those two don't deserve half the hate they get.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Pat Barry is such a class act. Made me a fan. Crazy knockout.

And WOW is UFC 158 STACKED. Jesus.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Kenny knows his shit. 

Ricci getting owned.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I was pulling for Ricci, but he just got broken down by Colton Smith Couture/Sonnen/Fitch style.


----------



## Cubstommy (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm sorry, but Pat Barry is not a class act at all. I mean, I have a lot of respect about what he said about the tragedy in Connecticut, but did you see what he did before that? After winning the fight, he posed and preened for about 30 seconds, then shoved the fight doctor away and bumped Herb Dean for no reason. He wasn't standing in his way or anything like that. That was not classy whatsoever. 

Despite not agreeing with you about Barry, I can't wait for UFC 158 either. Condit vs. McDonald is gonna be a slugfest.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I was just going by the fact that he seemed REALLY chill and awesome in the MMA Report and MMA Hour this week. Funny guy. And of course, talking about the tragedy like that. Missed the fact that he bumped into the doctor and Herb Dean.

Can't wait for January 22nd. Sonnen and Jones in the house will be fucking amazing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mitrione coming out to Skynyrd.

Rogan probably losin' his shit right now.


----------



## Cubstommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, now that TUF is actually at a watchable time, I don't think I'll ever miss an episode. Should be absolutely great.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fuck. Pat Barry won. Fuck. I hate him so fucking much. Almost as much as I hate Melvin Guillard. Fuck. This win means at least 2 more Pat Barry fights it he UFC. Fuck. FUCK!!!! Pat Barry is a fucking average fighter. Fucking hell. Par Barry needs to go away.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> Fuck. Pat Barry won. Fuck. I hate him so fucking much. Almost as much as I hate Melvin Guillard. Fuck. This win means at least 2 more Pat Barry fights it he UFC. Fuck. FUCK!!!! Pat Barry is a fucking average fighter. Fucking hell. Par Barry needs to go away.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Fuck Ricci. He's a douchebag and not the entertaining kind.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

I honestly would've put a lot of money on Ricci winning, Colton surprised me a ton, I think he'll do well at Welterweight. As for Ricci, I assume he'll be dropping down to 155.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Pat Barry is fucking awesome, huge fan. Moreso of him as a person than a fighter though. I always root for him. And yeah, he got a little cocky after the KO, so what? You know how much of a bad motherfucker you must feel like after you just knocked someone out in front of the world like that? Fucking right he's going to have some swaggar after, as he should. He was still in the zone, no harm done. 

Ricci is a far better fighter than Colton is but Colton just grapple fucked him, nothing more. But Ricci couldn't stop it, so it's on him. I don't see Colton doing very well at WW at all, to be honest. He'll get owned by a lot of people. 

Mitrione did a lot better than that I thought he would. He was picking Roy apart and you could tell Roy was like "Oh shit, didn't think he could do that" and then put the pressure on him. I know a lot of people hate Mitrione but I like him a lot.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Nelson should face Barnett next.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Meathead got pounded. He's getting better, but he's still to green to be fighting top 10 HW's. If he was 5 years younger I would say he has a ton of potential, but at 34 he maybe only has a year or two left in MMA.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

If anyone doesn't have the UFC phone app, I would get it. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Myers said:


> Meathead got pounded. He's getting better, but he's still to green to be fighting top 10 HW's. If he was 5 years younger I would say he has a ton of potential, but at 34 he maybe only has a year or two left in MMA.


Not to mention he has no combat base. Guy jumped into MMA in his 30s, straight out of football.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Those kicks Mitrione was throwing were landing HARD. He was doing quite well actually which was surprising, of course, until he got knocked out by Big Country.

Gotta love Nelson man. "I've learned how to do these combo things now which are pretty cool, so I wanna see how they do against Velasquez or JDS" :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Barry has always come across as a class-act to me. In a sport filled with guys I'd love to get a beer with, Barry is one of them. I was really happy to see him get the KO over del Rosario. He's probably not going to the top of the division but he always puts on a good show. That's enough for me.

Barry/Nelson would be interesting (seems like the only option atm). Although I don't see that ending well for HD.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I think they said Nelson vs Big Foot. And then they were messing with the idea of Barry vs Kongo 2.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rampage opened up as a 3 to 1 underdog against Glover. That's crazy. Glovers looked impressive, but against Kingbury and Maldanado, not the greatest of competition.

Rampage can certainly knock him out IMO. Might consider dropping a few bucks on Quinton. A much more winnable fight for Rampage then most people think.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope Glover owns him so that big bitch can get off my screen forever. Unless he wants to stick around for Chael to own him, then I'm down for that.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

A motivated Rampage could win this fight. But that's unlikely. The only possible way is if Rampage wants to give a big FU to Zuffa on his last fight on his contract.

But I will for sure be picking Glover come fight night.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't think Rampage is just gonna let Glover punch him in the face. He's gonna throw bombs of his own and be on the offensive unlike Kingsbury and Maldanado.

He looked in great shape against Jones and I truly believe Rampage that night could've beaten almost anyone in that division except for Jones. That Bader fight is making it tough for me to bet on him though. If he shows up the same shape he did against Jones, then I'll pick him come fight night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

'Page is lazy. I don't seem him doing anything else relevant in MMA unfortunately.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> A motivated Rampage could win this fight. But that's unlikely. *The only possible way is if Rampage wants to give a big FU to Zuffa on his last fight on his contract.*
> But I will for sure be picking Glover come fight night.


what does that even mean?


----------



## Positive Balance (Dec 18, 2012)

Rampage hasn't looked great in years, I think Glover will maul him personally but you never know.

Who are you guys taking in JDS/Cain 2? I've got Junior winning by TKO.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't think Cain has anything for Junior. The only way I can see Cain winning is if he can take Junior down and keep him there. Taking him down is hard enough, keeping him there we've never even seen before.

I honestly think right now the only man capable of beating JDS is 'Reem and even then I'd take Junior in that one.


----------



## Positive Balance (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd wager on Cormier over Reem, yeah he's the K-1 Champ but this isn't K-1 and he won't have those big gloves to cover up with if he gets in a bad spot, plus dos Santos has better cardio.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cain via ground and pound round 2.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

Positive Balance said:


> I'd wager on Cormier over Reem, yeah he's the K-1 Champ but this isn't K-1 and he won't have those big gloves to cover up with if he gets in a bad spot, plus dos Santos has better cardio.


are you back on Sherdog yet?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Positive Balance said:


> I'd wager on Cormier over Reem, yeah he's the K-1 Champ but this isn't K-1 and he won't have those big gloves to cover up with if he gets in a bad spot, plus dos Santos has better cardio.


the fuck? Cormier =/= dos Santos


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Walls is premium. Shit son.

UFC 157 poster out:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Ronda looks hot. She's been hit or miss recently, she looked like shit when she accepted her UFC belt. And yes, I evolved into Premium Walls.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not too excited for Ronda vs. Carmouche. It'll be same old. Tie in, judo throw, and arm bar in a minute or two. Hendo vs. Machida is what I'm looking forward to. That shit is going to be intense.

Also, this weeks TTTHS was awesome. Roy Nelson killed me :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Machida is going to clown Hendo, it's going to be great.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ronda is banging.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Some of the cards coming up are amazing. 155, Johnson/Dodson on FX, 157, 158. 156 is probably the best of them all though. How the fuck is it possible to have Aldo, Edgar, Rashad, Lil Nog, Overeem, Big Foot, Fitch, Maia, Benavidez and McCall all on the same card. I'm sure a few injuries will strike and take the polish off it a bit, but still, wow.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not excited for Johnson/Dodson. Pettis/Cerrone and Rampage/Teixeira are going to be awesome though.

I honestly can't wait until UFC 156. It's a STACKED card top to bottom. Aldo/Edgar for the FW title, Evans/Noguiera, Overeem/Bigfoot, and Fitch/Maia. Don't you dare touch that shit injury bug.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Robbie Lawler is returning to the UFC to face Josh Koshceck at UFC 157, I guess Kos wants to continue to fight over the hill has beens :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't think Kos has a choice. Probably never going to get a title shot again as long as GSP is champion. He could move to Middleweight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

He would be a really small middleweight though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Aldo wants to move to Lightweight. Says it's getting harder and harder to make Featherweight. Win or lose against Edgar, Aldo should definitely move up after. He could fuck alot of people up at Lightweight.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Aldo is going to own that division.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That avatar is fucking fantastic. Don't forget about the crocodiles in Florida :lmao

The 300th podcast was spectacular. Love me some Joey Diaz.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Aldo/Pettis, Aldo/Diaz, and Aldo/Henderson are great fights I am looking forward to happening.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

They got some good free fights up for UFC 155:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Been watching some of them myself.

Can't wait for that fight!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Really pulling for Mr. Velasquez. I like JDS, but I can't pick against Cain.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This is one of those fights where i don't care who wins or loses. I like both fighters, and i just want to see a great fight


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Leaning more towards Cain after watching some videos. He's a monster and will be coming in strong and prepared. Pretty confident he can win honestly.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey guys, if you have the time, you should check out my latest highlight video. It's the first one I've done in about two years lol. Now I have a new video editing program, expect more to come in the future and better made once I've got the hang of this program. Part one is on my channel. Let me know what you think please guys and enjoy!  Merry Christmas.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey guys, if you have the time, you should check out my latest highlight video. It's the first one I've done in about two years lol. Now I have a new video editing program, expect more to come in the future and better made once I've got the hang of this program. Part one is on my channel. Let me know what you think please guys and enjoy!  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just watched the best Dana White UFC vlog ever :lmao







LOL at Joe saying "He's a professional FUCKING fighter" :lol


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Okay here's my second highlight I've made this week, let me know what you all think please, thanks.

Anderson Silva vs. Jon Jones: What If? Highlight for the Superfight


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fucking hype for 155.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

scrilla said:


> fucking hype for 155.


Cain's going to get fucking cranked, don't get too excited


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah cant wait, hard to call it, im picking JDS based purely on manlove










also, why no primetime for this fight?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Cain is going to win. JDS TDD is overrated,


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Combat Analyst said:


> Cain is going to win. JDS TDD is overrated,


What makes you say that? JDS has spent something like 15 seconds on the mat in 9 fights (a UFC record). I'm not saying that he's got the best TDD of all time (he hasn't really been tested), but "overrated" suggests that you've seen a flaw. I can't think of any.

I'm swaying towards Junior at the moment (although I could definitely see Cain getting a takedown and swarming). I see the fight playing out much like the first, only 1 or 2 rounds longer. Cain might get JDS down but I don't think he'll keep him down.

I'm pretty hyped for 155. Lauzon/Miller, Varner/Guillard, Pickett/Wineland, and Okami/Belcher could all be FOTN.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think we'll get to see just how good JDS' TDD is against Cain. I think Cain will try get the fight to the ground more this time around, and i don't expect the fight to be done in a minute.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Would love Cain to get clipped with a JDS uppercut shooting in. First fight overhand, second fight, uppercut!

What's the next major fight for UFC? I know Silva is waiting and GSP wants Diaz so what's next?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Aldo vs. Edgar, Bisping vs. Belfort for free, GSP vs. Diaz and MacDonald vs. Condit II at UFC 158, Rampage vs. Teixeira on free TV, that SICK free Fuel Japan card headlined by Stann and Wanderlei, Hendo vs. Machida at UFC 157, and Chael vs. Jones in April following what will be the GOAT TUF series. Also, Renan Barao vs. Michael McDonald will be a FREE title fight on FX in England. 

And that's all within the first 4 months of next year. Stay the fuck away injury bug


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> What makes you say that? JDS has spent something like 15 seconds on the mat in 9 fights (a UFC record). I'm not saying that he's got the best TDD of all time (he hasn't really been tested), but "overrated" suggests that you've seen a flaw. I can't think of any.
> 
> I'm swaying towards Junior at the moment (although I could definitely see Cain getting a takedown and swarming). I see the fight playing out much like the first, only 1 or 2 rounds longer. Cain might get JDS down but I don't think he'll keep him down.
> 
> I'm pretty hyped for 155. Lauzon/Miller, Varner/Guillard, Pickett/Wineland, and Okami/Belcher could all be FOTN.


Because it hasn't been tested. His TDD has only been showed by a gassing okay wrestler in Carwin and a 1 second single leg against Cain.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> Because it hasn't been tested. His TDD has only been showed by a gassing okay wrestler in Carwin and a 1 second single leg against Cain.


Gonzaga and Mir had takedown attempts. Mir also had JDS' leg on level with his head and still couldn't take him down. yeah, not the best wrestlers, but still. he does have really good TDD defense and it's been tested quite a bit.

it's not gonna matter anyway. every round is going to start standing, Cain will recklessly rush in like he almost ALWAYS does, get blasted and lose. Cain is REALLY hittable.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

They should take Leben/Brunson off the main card and switch it with Guillard/Varner.

Valasquez by TKO 2nd
Miller by decision 
Boetsch by decision
Okami by Decision
Leben by TKO 2nd
Guillard by TKO 1st


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So they booed both JDS and Velasquez at the weigh ins today. Well done Las Vegas.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

So Goldie is out for 155, and "taking time off" for the forseable future,a christmas miracle!!!

Anik is doing it sat with Rogan but very interesting to think who else would be in line if a more permanent replacement is needed. I always just assumed he'd always have that job.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> So Goldie is out for 155, and "taking time off" for the forseable future,a christmas miracle!!!


you don't know what you got till it's gone. say what you want about Goldie but at least he gets emotional and loves the sport. Anik sounds like he can fall asleep at any moment.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I think Cain's got this. First off, he weighed in at 240 tonight as opposed to 249 the last time he fought JDS. Plus, with that video surfacing of Cain actually injuring his knee, I'm more confident that Cain could win. 

Maybe I'm just grasping for shit since i really want Cain to win. JDS is tough as nails though.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I think Cain can win this fight, this is probably the closets title fight in recent memory. I really don't know what will happen tomorrow.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Very excited for tomorrows card. Internet is capped so I'm going to be forced to order, will split with some mates. 

Might chuck some money on Varner, Phillipou and Leben. Good odds on Varner considering his big advantage on the ground over Guillard. Boetsch is terribly overrated, was getting his ass kicked by Okami, and shouldn't have got the result against Lombard. And Leben, well, it's Chris Leben. Picking JDS, Miller and Okami to win too. Looking forward to seeing Michael Johnson on the prelims aswell, guy has tremendous potential.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"I passed the torch to Anderson Silva and relinquished my Middleweight title"

How the fuck can you not love Chael :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He's always gold :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

excited for tonight's card. lots of good fights...

jds/cain 2, miller/lauzon, melvin/varner

pumped for these 3


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

Punter said:


> I think Cain's got this. First off, he weighed in at 240 tonight as opposed to 249 the last time he fought JDS. Plus, with that video surfacing of Cain actually injuring his knee, I'm more confident that Cain could win.
> 
> Maybe I'm just grasping for shit since i really want Cain to win. JDS is tough as nails though.


JDS was injured too. not only was JDS injured, Cain hit him in JDS' injured knee MULTIPLE times and JDS was still able to viciously knock him out. Yeah, I'd say you're grasping for shit.

this is a horrid matchup for Cain. JDS has great TDD, and Cain is VERY hittable. his stand up defense is really bad. not that JDS' stand up defense is perfect, but it's leaps and bounds better than Cain's by comparison. Cain has a tendency to get tagged coming in, trying to set up a takedown. JDS obviously hit him, Kongo dropped him like 4 times in the 15 seconds that fight was on the feet, Nog hit him, even Rothwell hit him a couple times. he's going to rush in, try and setup a takedown and get BLASTED.

JDS sure as fuck isn't being going to be taken down easily, and it's highly unlikely he's finished on the ground too. at the VERY least, JDS has 5 chances to hit Cain, and with Cain being so hittable, we know the most possible outcome. referencing the injury is fucking stupid. it's like saying Shogun didn't actually lose to Griffin because he had a boo boo on his knee, even though Griffin was injured too. it doesn't work that way.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

This is a match I want to watch JDS vs Cain by any chance what time does the main event start? I work and get out at 9:15 I am hoping I can see the last fight going straight to my friends. Would the main event start like at 9:30 p.m. pacific?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Usually the main event goes on at 9pm pacific just in case the fight goes all 5 rounds, that way they have the full hour to do interviews, recaps, etc.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Myers said:


> Usually the main event goes on at 9pm pacific just in case the fight goes all 5 rounds, that way they have the full hour to do interviews, recaps, etc.


Darn I guess I will just hear what happened in the fight I hope they do a huge highlight before the match


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

The only way I see Cain winning this is by taking JDS down and keeping him there. Based on Junior's career, and their last fight I don't see that happening so I've got money on JDS by KO and Lauzon by submission.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think Cain is fucked. Just read that Anderson wants GSP and Jones, according to Dana. I think Anderson/Jones is far more likely. Also, Rogan is always so funny at weigh ins:


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

why do people still care when Silva says he wants a superfight? you'd think after the zillionth time he said he wants to fight someone and it didn't happen or come anywhere close people would stop caring, but apparently not. 

SILVA WANTS TO FIGHT FRANK MIR... oh wait, no he doesn't.
SILVA WANTS TO FIGHT GSP... oh wait, no he doesn't.
SILVA WANTS TO FIGHT JONES... oh wait, no he doesn't.
SILVA WANTS TO FIGHT GSP FOR REAL THIS TIME... oh wait, no he doesn't.

it's fucking sickening.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Garcia fight turned into a super fun brawl there.

edit: robbed!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Garcia fight turned into a super fun brawl there.
> 
> edit: robbed!


Terrible decision. Hope garcia gets a rematch as that was pretty crazy near the end.

Hope Duffee gets back on track after this as I'm a big fan.

Nice White Noise by Varner :lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I just saw my first ever Kryptonite Krunch in a UFC fight. Holy shit!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

You could make an honest to god arguement than Leonard Garcia has lost his last 11 fights. He is 3-7-1 in his last 11 fights and most people had him losing those 3 wins and the draw.

I have gone back and forth on the main event a million times. My final pick is Cain.....I think.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

WAR LEBEN


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Brunson is losing to Leben, Guy got knocked out by Jacare.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Good performance by Brunson.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah, Leben is hopeless. Easy win for Brunson even though he looked like shit. Both guys were gassed after 1 round.

my predictions for the rest is JDS, Lauzon, Boetsch and Belcher.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No Cain Train Rushy-Baby?

Disappointed in you. CAIN CAN 2012


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i like Cain way more but i just think JDS will win. Depends on if Cain comes to fight with a brain in his head.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah this is a tough fight to call. Could go either way. I like both of them.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

No preferred winner in the main event tonight, but I'm leaning towards Cain to come out on top of a proper battle.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Time for Lauzon to rip shit up. This fight has potential to be amazing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lauzon has jumped to the top of my favourite fighters list. Holy fuck that was a war.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What a war, easily FOTN. Miller looked great, those elbows were nasty.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Thought Lauzon was gonna get it in the last second, great fight.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

That was a freaking awesome match. Lauzon is an absolute warrior. Miller's offence looked great as well.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

dos santos for me in this one!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Phenomenal fight between Lauzon and Miller. Mega respect for both of them. This one looks good. JDS looks like he's on the warpath. I reckon he'll retain.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I would fucking get dragged to a family function the day of UFC 155. What the hell did I miss?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Punter said:


> I would fucking get dragged to a family function the day of UFC 155. What the hell did I miss?


A mega fight between Miller and Lauzon, and Velasquez is dominating JDS. Second time I've underestimated Cain now. You'd think I'd learn.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cain whooping dat ass.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Stad. said:


> Cain whooping dat ass.


He's destroying him. Fairplay.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Did not expect it to go down like this. I knew it had the potential to but still didn;t think JDS would offer this little, CAIN TRAIN BABY. wooooooooooooo.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Cain's got this won. Well done to him. It was domination.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Overeem gonna smash Cain now after he destroys big foot.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Holy shit! poor Junior, looked like an old man, sad to see. Wasnt expecting such a prolonged beatdown.

Still, kudos to Cain for amazing performance, one badass fuckin Mexican.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

That wasn't a fight, that was a mauling. JDS had nothing for Cain. Just pure domination.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Brutal.

Just absolutely brutal.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JDS got straight up owned. Great fight by Cain, kept the pace high throughout.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not to take anything away from Junior but he did kinda get... well not sure lucky is the word... but he caught Cain in the first fight early before the Cain Train could get rolling. Not surprised to hear Cain whipped him though. Too many unanswered questions about Junior's ground game.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Which is worse, losing due to getting knocked out in 64 seconds or losing due to getting mauled for 5 rounds?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah but you could also make the argument that Cain was lucky he caught JDS with a beauty of a punch early in this fight. He never really settled and by the time he recovered he was like 3 huge rounds in the can with Cain still pressing hard. JDS was able to spring back to his feet a lot, just couldn't defend the takedown too well.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

seriously doubt reem wins another fight before he fights CAIN. shit will get cancelled. Cain will dominate him more than he dominated JDS. i seriously like JDS and would've preferred JDS/Reem over Cain/Reem but Cain fucking dominated tonight. showed that a healthy cain is fucking MONEY.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Overeem is fighting Big Foot soon, which he should win easy.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I never expected that fight to go five rounds. Cain is an absolute monster. JDS didn't have an answer for anything, but man, what heart. That was one crazy beatdown.

Apparently Junior broke his jaw in the 2nd. Rough night.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Bigfoot could easily catch Overeem however.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just watched the JDS/Cain fight. WOW did Cain look impressive. Total mauling. Of course, got tired towards the end, but that's understandable. JDS got almost zero offense in. Apparently broke his jaw too. Fucking ouch. Never underestimated JDS, but I knew in the back of my mind that Cain had the ability to do what he did tonight and thats exactly what he did. Cain Velasquez is a MONSTER. Hopin' for my man to hold the belt for a LONG time but Overeem might be a challenge. JDS will come back stronger too obviously, so it'll probably give us an awesome trilogy at the end. 

Nice way to end 2012. Cain Velasquez retaining what's rightfully his 

What were the FOTN, SOTN, and KOTN?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

FotN: Miller/Lauzon
SotN: Moraga
KotN: Duffee

$65K each


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like Belcher and Boetsch got their hype train derailed tonight. I like Belcher and think he's badass especially after that impressive win of Palhares, but Okami is a tougher at 185. That's a fucking hard gatekeeper to get through. 

Always thought Boetsch was overrated honestly. Miller/Lauzon was fucking awesome. Was pulling for Lauzon, but I like Miller as well. Great fight (Y)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Cain vs Reem, Cain vs Cormier. Either one of those fights will be great!!!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Rush said:


> my predictions for the rest is JDS, Lauzon, Boetsch and Belcher.


Hope for your sake you didn't put any money on  

Results went as expected for me besides the main event and LEBEN losing. Shattered  Lauzon/Miller was an absolute war! Awesome fight. Is Lauzon a millionaire yet or what?? The main event was a surprise, was not expecting that at all. There was always question marks over the rest of JDS' game though. Michael Johnson was really disappointing during the prelims too, will probably be given a squash next fight to build him back up again.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Cain vs Reem, Cain vs Cormier. Either one of those fights will be great!!!


As long as someone beats the fuck out of Reem I'll be happy.
Cain and Cormier are adamant that they'll never fight eachother, didnt DC say he'd go to LHW if Cain won the belt?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Oh yeah, i forgot they were team mates. Still would be a great fight


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, the Miller/Lauzon fight really brought a blood bath to the Octagon mat. What a fight. 

And Velasquez was just phenomenal, he totally dominated a great opponent in Cigano. Deserving new UFC WHC.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

From Rocky Balboa to Rocky Dennis in 25 minutes.










I'm still surprised how one-sided that fight was. Junior has crazy resiliency to walk through those shots for 25 minutes. Cain is inhuman. I can't recall many times where I've seen an Elite champion get dominated like that.

Lauzon/Miller was one hell of a war. I've always liked both guys, after last night, I'm a big fan. For Lauzon to come back and win the 3rd after absorbing those sick combos from Miller in the 1st. One of the best fights all year.

The rest of the card was a little high-or-miss. I'm still scratching my head how a professional Judge could score Guillard/Varner 30-27 Guillard. 

Garcia was really unfortunate to get a loss last night. Close fight, but I think it was pretty clearly 2-1 Garcia. 4 fight skid now. At least he won't be cut. 

Duffee looked impressive with that finishing combo. It's kind of scary to think that this mammoth is training with Cormier and Velasquez. AKA churning out those HEAVYweights.

Boetsch had a really rough night as well. Possible broken hand in the first. Eye poke in the second. All kinds of cuts opening up. Costa looked decent (although I can't see the top MWs having much trouble with a performance like that).

It was pretty disheartening to see Belcher held down for three rounds. Kudos to Okami for employing such an effective gameplan. Hopefully Belcher gets back on track soon.

At least the MW division is a little clearer after last night.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Shit, that's brutal that!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

That pic of Junior makes me :sad:
Be interesting to see how he'll bounce back from this.

Im glad Anik shut up and let Rogan run the mic most of last night, if they need a new lead man I know just the guy




"DONT DO IT SHANE!!!"


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hell of a performance from Velasquez, great strategy and he looked monstrous from the second round on. Dos Santos couldn't keep up.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

think Overeems got a soft chin from what i've seen, gets beat by Cain and JDS. can see all these guys exchanging wins and losses w/one another though


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It sounds like Cormier might get an immediate title shot if he moves down to 205. I would bust a nut.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Felt really bad for Junior during his post fight interview. Hanged in there like a champ for 5 whole rounds, and some dumbfucks started booing him for no reason. My heart dropped when he said "Why are you guys doing this? Why?"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Tear jerker


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I'm fucking pissed.... Junior will be back though to beat dat ass in the future though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

He may have underestimated Cain and looked like he was holding his previous 64 second victory over him too much to his heart. Even in the pre-fight press conference, he said "This is not a rematch for me, this is a rematch for Cain". That might've fucked him up big time. You don't take Mr. Velasquez lightly, because if you do you get fucked. Cain did what he had to do and kept on the pressure, which may have surprised Junior. JDS will be rebounding like a beast though. Can't wait to see him next (Y)

Still, when Velasquez/JDS III comes around, I'll be picking Cain again.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Drove me nuts when they started to boo JDS after the fight, what fucking idiots. 


Cain is a fucking destroyer. I'll never not pick him again, that's for sure. His pace for a HW is incredible. I could tell he was getting tired though. JDS is a beast for hanging in there but you could tell during the fight he was like "What the fuck?". He got completely destroyed. Cain/JDS 3 is going to be insane.

Miller/Lauzon was fucking crazy, as expected. Lauzon is a savage for taking all that and Miller looked fantastic. Both would get destroyed by Bendo though. 

Costa/Tim was interesting, that fight couldn't have gone worse for Tim. Broke his hand, got that headbutt that busted him open so he couldn't see and then the eye poke.

Anderson signed a 10 fight deal with the UFC. Oshit. Looks like 9 other people are going to get fucked up. I say 9 because I'm pretty positive one of those fights will be Jones and Jones will smash him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dude is going to be 46 when he retires if he keeps his one fight a year ways. Only interesting fights for me with him are Jones and Weidman IMO. Matchups with Bisping and GSP elicit no interest in me.

Those fans last night were bipolar. The very first round they chant "Cigano" loudley and then boo the fuck out of him during his post fight interview. Cunts everywhere. Can't wait until Joe rants about it in his next podcast.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Retards booing JDS really pissed me off, especially when all them fuckers booing couldn't take a single punch from Cain, let alone the barrage that JDS did.

I felt bad for Boetsch, he would have easily won that fight if he didn't break his hand in the first round.

Miller/Lauzon was fantastic, the LW division has the best talent in the UFC. So many matchups to look forward to. Not to mention that Dana White said that Melendez is likely to get an automatic title shot.

Todd Duffee looked super sloppy, but his power is immense. If he can harness his power and tighten up defensively, he has the potential to be a top contender. 

I am going to UFC 157 here in Anaheim. I don't mind the women's title fight in the main event, I just want the card to stay intact.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Punter said:


> Dude is going to be 46 when he retires if he keeps his one fight a year ways. Only interesting fights for me with him are Jones and Weidman IMO. Matchups with Bisping and GSP elicit no interest in me.
> 
> Those fans last night were bipolar. The very first round they chant "Cigano" loudley and then boo the fuck out of him during his post fight interview. Cunts everywhere. Can't wait until Joe rants about it in his next podcast.


Joe is going to kick up a storm on his podcast, can't wait for that.

On the subject of Silva vs GSP though, that fight excites me due to when I first got in to MMA around late '06, them two had just won their titles and I always wondered what would happen with them two and it's been the fight I've wanted to see for 6 years now, even if Jones/Silva may be the better fight.



Myers said:


> I am going to UFC 157 here in Anaheim. I don't mind the women's title fight in the main event, I just want the card to stay intact.


Have a good one lad, best feeling ever being at a live UFC and the place is rocking.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lucky Myers getting to (hopefully) see Hendo knock the fuck out of Machida. 

I do wonder who Anderson will fight in 2013 though. GSP looks like he doesn't want any part of him for a while, and he'll be pre occupied with Diaz and the Ellenberger/Hendricks winner in 2013. Jones may get him after going through Chael. Maybe Weidman. Most likely Bisping if he beats Belfort though. 2013 seems to be an interesting year for alot of divisions (Y)


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Punter said:


> Lucky Myers getting to (hopefully) see Hendo knock the fuck out of Machida.


I don't think Henderson will be able to close the distance to hit Machida or take him down. I'm expecting Machida to pick him apart and win by decision.

This will be the first UFC event I will see here at home, I was fortunate to see two events at the MGM grand in vegas.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Fucking audience were shit last night. JDS is the man with a lot of heart and hung in there til the final bell and he was showered with boos. Fucking drunken retards.

The card was okay, the main event and co-main saved the PPV and a few prelim fights were good but the rest was terrible in my opinion. You can't expect to have a fantastic card all the time though, you're going to have some good cards and terrible cards just like with any sport. The three events before this one were fucking incredible so it was bound to come. It was an okay card though.

JDS surprised the shit out of me, he gassed in like 3 minutes. His TDD was on point half way into that first round and he had Cain flopping to the floor trying to grab ankles and shit and then he just gassed. I couldn't believe it. Credit to Cain though, he was the better fighter that night and he deserved it. JDS will be back a better man, just like Cain came back better than their first showing.

Lauzon/Miller was an incredible fight. Both are warriors and really enjoyed their determination and heart. This must be Lauzon's like 10th post fight award now? 

The card was okay. A few great fights. Happy new year everyone, see you all in 2013. Have a banger!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Say what you will about age but Hendo has closed distance with Silva, Rua and Bisping. You can't count him out. Hendricks closed distance quick on Kampmann and ended him under a minute.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Myers said:


> I am going to UFC 157 here in Anaheim. I don't mind the women's title fight in the main event, I just want the card to stay intact.


Have a good one mate. It's amazing live, I went to UFC 85 and UFC 120 and I am thinking of going to this one in London in February. It's always intense and electric there at the events, absolutely love it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TCE said:


> Lauzon/Miller was an incredible fight. Both are warriors and really enjoyed their determination and heart. This must be Lauzon's like 10th post fight award now?


he's got 12, tied with Anderson as the most in the UFC. All of his losses in the UFC have been given FotN bonuses except the Pettis loss (which got Pettis the KotN). 

Lauzon needed 40 stiches after the night


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Jesus Christ! Lauzon looks like he got stabbed in the face.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to see how fucked the Heavyweight division would be if Bigfoot somehow beats Overeem, and Nog knocks out Werdum :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dream 18/Glory from Japan starts now. 9 or so hours of MMA and kickboxing goodness! Going to try and pull an all nighter and watch the whole show.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Is it on HDnet hear in the states, I'll definitely dvr it's on.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'm going to give it a download later. Or at least watch the matches that interest me. Its hard to sit and watch a stream for that long :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not on HDNet. Being shown on tape delay on cbs Sports Network over the next 2 nights. I got it live on the Fight Network here in Canada.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cro Cop's fight


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Bigfoot could beat Overeem.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

CroCop and MinowaMan both won on the Inoki show. All is right in the world.

Kawajiri definitly needs to be in the UFC in 2013, and I also want to see Kawajiri/Karakhanyan in the near future. And Aoki is so good at submissions that even his strikes are submissions.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dec 31, 2012 12:47 PM EST
UFC.155 Payroll

Champ Cain Velasquez: $200,000 (includes $100,000 win bonus)
def. Junior Dos Santos: $400,000
Jim Miller: $82,000 (includes $41,000 win bonus)
def. Joe Lauzon: $27,000
Constantinos Philippou: $36,000 (includes $18,000 win bonus)
def. Tim Boetsch: $37,000
Yushin Okami: $84,000 (includes $42,000 win bonus)
def. Alan Belcher: $37,000
Derek Brunson: $30,000 (includes $17,000 win bonus)
def. Chris Leben: $51,000
Eddie Wineland: $30,000 (includes $15,000 win bonus)
def. Brad Pickett: $17,000
Erik Perez: $20,000 (includes $10,000 win bonus)
def. Bryon Bloodworth $6,000
Jamie Varner: $24,000 (includes $12,000 win bonus)
def. Melvin Guillard: $42,000
Myles Jury: $16,000 (includes $8,000 win bonus)
def. Michael Johnson $14,000
Todd Duffee: $16,000 ($8,000 win bonus)
def. Phil De Fries: $14,000
Max Holloway: $24,000 (includes $12,000 win bonus)
def. Leonard Garcia: $20,000
John Moraga: $22,000 (includes $11,000 win bonus)
def. Chris Cariaso: $12,000


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't put much stalk in the commission pay figures cause more than half the guys get bonuses off the books.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> CroCop and MinowaMan both won on the Inoki show. All is right in the world.
> 
> Kawajiri definitly needs to be in the UFC in 2013, and I also want to see Kawajiri/Karakhanyan in the near future. And Aoki is so good at submissions that even his strikes are submissions.


Kawajiri would be beat by Aldo


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

How the hell does Lauzon only get $27,000 after his years and performances in the UFC? Get's alot of fight bonuses, but still, he should be getting more then that to just show.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yes, Kawajiri does get beat by Aldo. But Kawajiri wins way more fights than he losses inside the UFC. He for sure is a top 10 guy in terms of skill level at 145.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

Punter said:


> How the hell does Lauzon only get $27,000 after his years and performances in the UFC? Get's alot of fight bonuses, but still, he should be getting more then that to just show.


he didn't only get 27k...


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Punter said:


> How the hell does Lauzon only get $27,000 after his years and performances in the UFC? Get's alot of fight bonuses, but still, he should be getting more then that to just show.


I think it's because he's 8-5 in the UFC and until about a year ago is when he started getting notoriety in the UFC. He had hype coming into TUF for his KO of Pulver, but he then lost to Florian and then from there traded wins and losses. His last two fights are easily in the top ten for fights of the year. As long as he doesn't go on a losing streak, he'll get a bump in pay when his contract is up.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fair enough. I'm thinking he probably had a longer contract, and when he renegotiates, he'll probably end up with better pay. Plus there are always locker room bonuses which people tend to praise the UFC for. Uncle Creepy got $8000 in his reported payout for his first fight, but he later revealed he actually got $80,000 with everything put together from the UFC.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

in terms of how much money they actually bring in for the UFC, the top guys are underpaid and the lower fighters are overpaid.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> yes, Kawajiri does get beat by Aldo. But Kawajiri wins way more fights than he losses inside the UFC. He for sure is a top 10 guy in terms of skill level at 145.


no, he's not.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> in terms of how much money they actually bring in for the UFC, the top guys are underpaid and the lower fighters are overpaid.


Its a back & forth point. On the one hand, the bigger names are drawing most of the money for sure. 
On the other hand big names can break and you need to be paying enough to keep a new generation in the game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

dana loves guys who just fight, like lauzon.

he probably gets paid real well.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree with #1 in that video. I couldn't sleep the night before UFC 148. My brain was just too excited at the time to even shut down.

If Chael had won the title that night, UFC 148 would've been the GOAT PPV for me based on that alone.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I am excited because by the end of 2013 Chael Sonnen will be an even bigger joke by then.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

A Japanese television show put together a celebrity arm wrestling tournament that included sumo wrestlers, kickboxers, Sakuraba, Alistair Overeem, Bob Sapp, Mark Hunt, Melvin Manhoef, and more.
The only problem with the tournament from an MMA point of view, besides that fact that they were not fighting, was that it included a Japanese world champion arm wrestler.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Myers said:


> I am excited because by the end of 2013 Chael Sonnen will be an even bigger joke by then.


I certainly hope not.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Goldberg apparently out of ufc 155 b/c he went to rehab for pill addiction :hmm:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Apparently he's hooked on Adderall. I do recall Joe saying that one of his friends is addicted to Adderall in his podcast. Might be Mike. All the best to Goldie.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yep. also can't have been the only one to think of Community after hearing that he's on Adderall :lol


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Rush said:


> Yep. also can't have been the only one to think of Community after hearing that he's on Adderall :lol


Myers likes this post (Y)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rush said:


> Yep. also can't have been the only one to think of Community after hearing that he's on Adderall :lol


Little Goldie Adderall


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Erick Silva out of UFC 156. Tyron Woodley's stepping up to face Jay Hieron instead.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Sucks for Goldie, hope he gets better. Rogan did talk on a recent podcast about a friend of his having a giant Adderall problem, so this lines up. Hope he comes back soon, he's still way better than fucking Anik. His voice makes my ears bleed. I'm just glad he shut the fuck up and knew his role at 155 and let Rogan do 90% of the talking.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Goldie is goofy as fuck but his gaffes and catchphrases are almost endearing to me at this stage, Anik is just bland and forgettable, not annoying but only cos he's hardly noticeable.
Schiavello/Rogan team would be the best shit ever but they'll never do it so I wont mind Goldie eventually coming back.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So them jokes/rumours for all them years about goldie been a cokehead/speed head could well be very true, just my opinion but i doubt he was just popping them pills good chance he'd crush them and snort a shitload of it.

Hope he gets better though we need his cheesy one liners and what not.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope Belfort knocks the fuck out of Bisping in Brazil. It'll be epic.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Im def not a Bisping fan but right now a lose for him does nothing for the division... him losing would set him back and leave only Wiedman as a viable challenger which who knows when he'll be back and if Silva will even fight him(he did say Weidman needed more seasoning a while back). If Bisping beats Vitor it'll be hard to deny him as Number one contender but if Vitor wins we end up with yet another challenger in the mix who has lost to the champ and would need an impressive showing(and a few win) to prove his worthiness. This would be great if GSP/Jones Vs. Silva were on the books but GSP has Diaz and Jones is out till April with TUF/Sonnen and both would need another 3-5 months to properly prepare for the GOAT.. so may we well keep Silva busy in the mean time with Bisping. 

That said I see Vitor taking it with a blitz or being picked apart by Bisping in the long run.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Middleweight is downright fucked for a while if Bisping doesn't win against Vitor. Both Belcher and Boetsch lost their fights at UFC 155. Lombard and Weidman will both need ATLEAST one victory to fight Silva and I don't think they're both fighting on any cards in the forseeable future. 

Anderson has a nice vacation for the majority of 2013 if Bisping doesn't win. Atleast he'll have time to film his movie with Sensai Seagal :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I see either an early KO/TKO for Vitor or Bisping boxes him up for 5 rounds or maybe a late 3rd, early 4th TKO.


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

yeah, the entire middleweight division hinges on someone who has zero top 10 wins. unless you count Stann, and even then he was BARELY top 10 on most sites.

hopefully 185 tries to slowly pick up the pieces if Bisping loses. 

but yeah, back to planet earth, Bisping would've gotten absolutely fucking annihilated anyway, so who gives a shit. must be a slow fucking day in the UFC if this is even a conversation.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bisping has a better chance then most people think, but I still think Vitor beats him. Either way. It'll be interesting to see.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

UFC needs a Bisping win so we get a new MW contender. I hope he does win because i want to see Bisping fight Silva for some reason


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If Bisping can make it out of round 1 then he's winning a decision. He's a better fighter than Belfort at this stage in their careers, he just needs to avoid taking a barrage of shots and he'll be sweet.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm a big Bisping fan and when he needs to win you just know he can dig down and pull a win out of his ass. He has loads in the tank too. Him slating Belcher made me :lmao "simpleton" lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I want Bisping to win just so I can watch Anderson embarrass him at some point in the future.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bisping on Belcher & Boetsch

"I'd like to say I'm looking forward to these two simpletons keeping their pie holes shut about me for a little while! Those two have been calling me out and talking crap for months, and I would have got some real enjoyment beating them in the Octagon, but two no-marks Okami and Philippou took that glory."

"Belcher lost every minute of every round in a fight so boring I was afraid my brain was going to melt and start to dribble out of my ears! It was like someone detonated a nuclear bomb of boredom in the arena! Everyone in the seats around me were playing Angry Birds."

"What delusions of grandeur Belcher has! This is a guy who didn't fight for a year after giving himself career-threatening eye-strain by watching too much Internet porn, and he thinks he's god's gift to MMA! This is a guy who got his arse kicked by two guys I smashed Yoshihiro Akiyama and Jason Day, but he thinks he cannot only beat me on a couple weeks' training, but also assumed he was getting passed Okami, who is not to be underestimated. Anyway, now we don't have to listen to this guy anymore. Back to the undercard, sunshine!"

He's a prick, but i find him entertaining


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I've actually grown to like Bisping quite a lot in the last year (after hating him forever). I don't know whether he's matured or my tolerance for cunts has gone up. Either way, I find 90% of what he says hilarious nowadays.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Check this shit out :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have always been a Bisping fan. I think he is a very underrated fighter. Like a lot of people, I thought he beat Chael Sonnen last January.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

People just say that because Bisping looked WAY better then everyone thought he would. It was a close fight, but it was no robbery by any means, and I thought live that Chael had done enough to get the decision. I had it 29-28 Sonnen. 

I do agree that Bisping is underrated though. He's needs to get more credit then people give him. Good technical stand up, his ground game is kind of underrated, and overall, he's a solid top tier guy.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bisping won that fight against Chael. He won rounds 1 & 2 whilst Chael won the 3rd imo. I was annoyed the first time, because i did think that Bisping got robbed and i wanted him to win that fight. On the 2nd time viewing, i see why they gave it Chael, but i still think Bisping won that fight


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Duke Droese said:


> I've actually grown to like Bisping quite a lot in the last year (after hating him forever). I don't know whether he's matured or my tolerance for cunts has gone up. Either way, I find 90% of what he says hilarious nowadays.



I feel the exact same way. I hate to say it, but Bisping has been growing on me for awhile now. I read the blog he made about Tim and Belcher and it made me laugh. And I'm the biggest Chael mark on this site and I know for a fact Chael lost that fight against Bisping. Speaking of making you laugh, here is Pat Berry cornering his GF at her fight last night, he gets so into it, it's fucking hilarious:

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/435321/Pat-Barrys-frenzied-cornering-of-Rose-Namajunas/


I couldn't even fathom cornering my GF for a fucking MMA fight. Must be hard to watch.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bisping/Chael was a close fight that could have gone either way. Since it was close, it's not a robbery (the most overused term in MMA IMO). But I certainly had it Bisping/Bisping/Sonnen. I have no problems with people who scored it for Sonnen cause I can understand how they got to that scorecard (assuming they had 29-28 Sonnen. 30-27 Sonnen scorecards I would have a problem with)


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I rewatched it, and goddamn was it WAY closer then I remember when I watched it live. Round 2 was clear cut for Bisping, and Round 3 was easily Sonnens. Round 1 is tough to judge because it was so close. Both had each other against the fence for almost the same amount of time. Chael got a takedown but did scrap with it. Bisping did a bit more from the clinch then Sonnen. If that isn't a 10-10 round, I don't know what is. No man did enough to get the round. So upon rewatch, I had it 29-29 as a draw. 

30-27 for Sonnen is ridiculous when Bisping handily had Round 2 though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Bisping won round 2, for sure. Chael won 3 easily. 1 is a bit of a toss up, I take back my previous statement of Chael absolutely losing that fight. It was a lot closer than I remembered when I watched it live, I thought Bisping won for sure and Chael/Anderson 2 was fucked so when they said Chael won I just marked out and never went back and watched the fight again :lmao


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

If Weidman isn't get the next shot at Silva, then I hope to god that Bisping gets it. I can't wait to see Dana and Joe try to keep straight faces in hype videos.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If Bisping beats Belfort then he has the shot. Dana said that in the post fight press conference of 155 iirc

and no way in hell did Bisping beat Sonnen :kobe He was outstruck first round, won the 2nd and Sonnen won the last. Easy 29-28.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

double post


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

So Lombard-Okami is set for the Japan card?

Got Lombard in this one but you can never count Okami out. Guy is a top, top MW and I wouldn't be shocked if he ground Lombard out to a decision.

Stylistically though Lombard *should* be a nightmare for him. I guess this will show us where the guy is really at in the MW division.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Didn't actually know that if Bisping beats Belfort he gets the title shot. That's cool. Gives me more reason to watch (been getting into UFC more lately).


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Without telling me the winner/winners, although I know the majority of them, what is the best TUF season out of the following;
5 - Pulver/Penn
6 - Hughes/Serra
7 - Rampage/Griffin
8 - Nogueira/Mir
10 - Evans/Jackson
Or which of those would you suggest I definitely don't watch. Bought the Season 1 DVD just for it's epicness and it's really getting me in the mood to watch another one, the above 5 are the only ones I am yet to watch.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rory MacDonald just got his Black Belt in BJJ just adding to his badassery. 

Condit vs. Rory is probably the most anticipated fight of 2013 for me. Can't wait for that shit.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Is it just me or is James Te-Huna criminally underrated? Could be me being buyist as he is a kiwi who lives in Australia, but he has amazing power in his hands and just overall terrific stand up. 4-1 record in the UFC, and the only two losses he's had in the last 6 years are to Lombard and Gustafsson, while winning 9 in the same timeframe. Reason I say he is underrated is that I never see him mentioned as a prospect, or anywhere near the top 15 guys in the division. He is only 31 too.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Bellator are doing a good job of making a bad name for themselves with fighters. It baffles me that they'll take fighters they're trying to re-sign and serve them with court orders. I don't know exactly what's going on with Alvarez but it sounds like the same BS Bellator have been pulling all last year.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Nov said:


> Without telling me the winner/winners, although I know the majority of them, what is the best TUF season out of the following;
> 5 - Pulver/Penn
> 6 - Hughes/Serra
> 7 - Rampage/Griffin
> ...


Seasons 7-8 are the best of those seasons. I like season 8 because Vinny Maghales was on that season and at one point he calls out Big Nog and claims his BJJ is inferior to his.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

TUF 5 was class as was 8.

6 was rather forgettable.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That is one of THE MOST stacked cards I've ever seen. Every fight is tremendous. And it's FREE! I can't fucking wait :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nov said:


> Is it just me or is James Te-Huna criminally underrated? Could be me being buyist as he is a kiwi who lives in Australia, but he has amazing power in his hands and just overall terrific stand up. 4-1 record in the UFC, and the only two losses he's had in the last 6 years are to Lombard and Gustafsson, while winning 9 in the same timeframe. Reason I say he is underrated is that I never see him mentioned as a prospect, or anywhere near the top 15 guys in the division. He is only 31 too.


*biased 

and yes you are overrating him to the bullshit, he hasn't beaten anyone good.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Rush said:


> *biased
> 
> and yes you are overrating him to the bullshit, he hasn't beaten anyone good.


Quite embarrassing


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think that Japan card is ok at best. 

and hey, Bellator is just doing the American way. If you don't like something about someone, just take them to court!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Japan card looks good. Stann should handle Wandy fairly easily. Lombard is going to blast Okami and Diego/Gomi will be a fun fight if nothing else.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I thought Stann and Wandy were middleweights?


----------



## Dale (May 30, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> I thought Stann and Wandy were middleweights?


I read a while back that Stann took it at LHW because at the time there was nothing available for him at MW, guys were either injured or booked. Not sure on Wandy though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Joey Beltran and Rousimar Paul Harris suspended for failing drug tests. Beltran for nandalone, a steroid and Paul Harris for elevated testosterone


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Beltran is an idiot. Thats his UFC career pretty much done.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

that Japan card looks real nice. Hunt vs Struve :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Struve is going to upset the Hunt apple cart and bring everybody back to reality.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

WAR HUNT!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Think Hunt knocks him out, but Struve definitely has a chance to catch Hunt in a submission. 

Anyone watching Strikforce tomorrow night? I'm really only interested in the Barnett and Cormier fights, and I expect those two to demolish their opponents. Cormier also weighed in at 230 lbs, 10 or so pounds lighter then he usually does apparently. Best of luck to Cormier and his kidneys if he indeed is wanting to go down to Light Heavyweight.

Also, Rush, how the fuck did you get that little heading beneath your username to be bold? You magician you. Thought that happened automatically at 5000 posts, but apparently not...


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Hunts one of my all time favorite fighters. Such a great story in how he actually got into fighting professionally, to go on to win the 2001 K1 World Grand Prix tournament as a major underdog. I hope he KO's Struve in this one.

Looking forward to Strikeforce tonight, final event and some great fights. They should all deliver considering they all want to be in the UFC once it's over.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That was a nice little package before the show starts. Glad I got Showtime preview weekend this week.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, I thought so too.

Pretty stacked card actually. I'm looking forward to it. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Sketchy decision aside, the Couture v Noons fight was awesome.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What the fuck are the refs doing tonight. Kyle clearly tapped...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing Noons and the rest of the SF LWs in UFC. As if that division needed to be any more stacked. Good fight with Couture.

WAR WAR MASTER~!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Every fight thus far has been ended within the first round. Talk about mis matches :lmao

Thus far, Jacare really made an impression on me. Looking forward to having that monster in the UFC.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Barnett going full pro wrasslin. Love it. :lol

I'd be disappointed if he doesn't go back to the UFC. So many great match-ups.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool promo from Barnett there, that and the fact he posted a Primordial track on his twitter earlier makes me love him very much.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cormier time.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cormier's wrestling is so slick.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That Ron Cruck guy's announcing is just terrible. Mauro is sorely missed tonight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Punter said:


> Also, Rush, how the fuck did you get that little heading beneath your username to be bold? You magician you. Thought that happened automatically at 5000 posts, but apparently not...


admins can bold it. Twas my prize for winning an end of year award.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rush said:


> admins can bold it. Twas my prize for winning an end of year award.


I see. I guess I'm makin' a request in that case. End of the year awards? Ain't no one got time fo' that.

Man, Marquardt is getting killed chopped down technically. I'm loving Tarec Saffiedine. Strong kicks and awesome TDD. Awesome technical striking. I'd love to see him in the UFC.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Dat leg close up:jaydamn


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Saffiedine was really impressive. Shrugged off pretty much everything Marquardt had to offer and implemented a great gameplan. Marquardt's leg might look worse than Faber's in the morning.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That was Aldo/Faber level. Marquardt got destroyed.

Saffiediene is training at Team Quest? That'll do wonders for his ground game. He's already a great striker. I'm going to assume his ground game/wrestling needs work. TDD against a powerhouse like Marquardt was amazing. It makes it even more impressive that Nate is bigger and a middleweight at heart. Good night of fights. RIP Strikeforce.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DEM LEG KICKS


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think I've developed Sonnen-like love for Barnett.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Marquardt posted this on twitter:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I just finished re-watching every episode of The Tommy Toe Hold show on youtube and it's just fucking amazing. The best parts of it is easily the Nick Diaz shit and then in later episodes Nate comes in as well. "Cesar Gracie Jiu jitsu , Stockton 209 WHAT!, what!, WHAT!, what! WHAT!". If you haven't seen any of them, that will make no sense. Thankfully, I love you all and want everyone to experience this so I took the liberty of finding a video it illustrate my point:







"Nom nom nom motherfucker!" :lmao







http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8A54EC70A56567E2

^^^---- Link to the channel for it, now no one has any excuse to not watch it. It's never not funny and they keep getting better. Chael has actually done the show twice and the guy does a VERY good Chael impression and it's always fucking hilarious. Not to mention Anderson and his iphone translator, Dana constantly going off about how fucking insane his schedule is and the injury bug is fucking awesome too.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the greatest moment from TTTHS was when Cecil Peoples does the "Viewer comment of the week".

"Now it's time for the viewers commerce of the decade" :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was expecting Marquardt's leg to look much worse the next morning. Faber's leg looked fucking disgusting the next day.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> I was expecting Marquardt's leg to look much worse the next morning. Faber's leg looked fucking disgusting the next day.


Doesnt look that bad there but I guarantee by the end of the week it'll be a horror show twice as bad as Fabers, pretty sure the worst Faber pics were a few days removed, it takes a while for all the bruising to surface, sometimes takes weeks and with that you get the swelling. Expecting some fucking gnarly updated pics soon.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Really disappointed that Barnett didn't go over to the UFC, what a waste. I know it's not impossible for him to go in the future but the dude is getting up there in age.

Bendo/Melendez is booked for UFC on Fox 7. Good. I can't wait for Bendo to fucking smash him so all this unwarranted hype can go away. 

And the latest episode of The Tommy Toe Hold Show with the Strikeforce funeral was fucking hilarious.

Edit - Have any of you guys seen the new ufc.com? It`s fucking hideous.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah the new site is shit, I went on there to watch the weigh ins for tomorrows fight. Bisping/Belfort got heated, I still want Bisping to win so we can see Silva completely humiliate him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have no interest in seeing Josh Barnett in the UFC again. Yes there are fighters there that he can beat, but he is getting up there in age and wouldn't make any type or serious run at the title.

Bellator is live on Spike! So good to see live MMA on Spike again.


----------



## terrytelwhateva (Feb 18, 2008)

Hoping for a Bisping win tommorow, about time Silva had a decent challenge.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got back from the first day of Jiu-Jitsu. Pretty basic, but me being the dumbass I am worked my legs shortly before the class. Of course, that resulted in major cramps that I got while I both pulled guard or was in it. Pretty fun so far. Even the instructor just pulling guard on me was so intense, it was crazy. Also, it's crazy how many small things you have to be careful for in BJJ, width between legs, right posture, elbows up, chin tucked. It makes me respect the BJJ aspect of MMA ALOT more.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^thats cool man, theres a new Gracie Barra just opened here 10mins walk from my house that Im gonna hit up once I get some time, did judo when I was younger and doing a few Muay Thai classes the last few years just as a way to keep fit, been pretty much inactive for a few months now though so I know Im gonna be fucking dying in the first few classes, getting my ass handed to me by kids no doubt, has to be done.

For some reason I was sure the Bisping/Belfort fight was another week away, pleasant surprise, Bisping by decision seems the likely outcome to me.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm planning to go full on Wrestling, Jiu Jitsu, and Muay Thai from April-September. I'm not doing Rugby this summer for the fist time in ages, so I have time now. Not training to be a professional or anything, but just to get toned up and stay in shape during the summer. And then I plan to workout as usual in the Summer as well, so I should be in great shape come September and the new year starts again. I got my ass kicked in Jiu Jitsu last night pretty bad against a white belt with some stripes, so it's all good man :lol

Also, Mousasi vs. Gustafsson set for UFC in Sweden in April. Should be pretty good (Y)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Glad it's all going well so far, P' 

The gyms here aren't really anything to write home about, the standard will always be a little bit poor, mind. I'm searching for a new gym in Orlando though so I'm going to focus on losing the fat I've gained first and just absolutely smash it when I'm out there. 

I love Vitor, was there for his fight against Jones and was gutted for him but I'm hoping Bisping takes this. Unfortunately got work tomorrow so will have to avoid everywhere in fear of it getting ruined for me.

War Bisping!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe you should move down to Boca Raton and join the Blackzillians 8*D

No, but seriously, even joining a shitty gym would be fine. If the end purpose is just to get toned and lose fat, just join any gym that offers all boxing, muay thai, wrestling BJJ etc. The only thing I'll ever take seriously is Jiu Jitsu, as I want to learn it the best way possible, but other then that, Muay Thai and Wrestling are basically just there for me to lose some fat because I fucking hate getting on a treadmill more then anything in the world.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I've tried 3 different gyms here in Liverpool and although they're decent compared to general English standards, it's still kind of meh. 

I would love to compete, not even considering it until I shed the fat I've gained since I was constantly in the gym daily training. 

Blackzillian is a name change if I've ever seen one! 8*D

Any known fighters/coaches at your gym, Punter? I've trained with Paul Sass and Paul Kelly here, met Rampage at some local fights. Jason Tan was the main instructer at my first gym.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck no. I'm in Edmonton Alberta, better known as Deadmonton Alberta :lol

No one of note ever trains here. Never saw anyone, and I doubt I ever will. I plan on moving the fuck outta here ASAP, so we'll see what happens then. Maybe down the road I'll compete, but I HIGHLY doubt it. My knees are really fucked right now, and I don't want to risk competing and getting my kneecap dislocated for the 4th time or maybe something worse like a torn tendon of some sort. Right now, it's all in fun. Doing Jiu Jitsu because I love it, but doing everything else to shed fat, and because it's better then a treadmill. 

Liverpool? I thought for some reason you were in Florida :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Haha, yeah from Liverpool but I'm moving to Florida in September, that's why I mentioned looking for a new gym in Orlando before mate :lmao So if there was anybody in this thread from the area and could help me out with a suggestion then I'd be all ears for that like.

Even if you just have an amatuer fight against some 47 year old who is having a scrap for bus fare and a butty, to say you have an MMA fight will be a pretty cool thing to be able to say lad! 

As you said, sure as hell beats the treadmill! Also the sense of accomplishment you get when you're constantly getting tapped at first and you then get your first tap, an then your second, and you start putting up a good fight against everybody an holding your own against the regulars is absolutely awesome. Dope feeling.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

It's official, Gegard Mousasi is finally in the UFC. His first fight will be against Gustafsson in April .

needless to say, LHW is absolutely stacked now.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

The gym where I did Muay Thai offers all manner of mma/ bjj classes, no-one of note trains there but one day a few years ago Randy fucking Couture walks in unannounced!! it was when he was doin that book/speech tour and was in contact with the trainers who told no one, I wasn't there but all the boys got awesome stare-down pics done with him.

I'd be happy to start doing bjj there as I know its a great gym but the Gracie affiliation of the other place holds a bit of sway haha, either way im determined this is the year Im getting back on the ground, plan is to get back into MT too and get training 3 nights a week time permiting.

No plans of any competing or such, but god help any man fucking with me outside the chipper at 3am.

(eh, not that anyone seriously training martial arts should be hanging around chippers at 3am).


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Punter said:


> Just got back from the first day of Jiu-Jitsu. Pretty basic, but me being the dumbass I am worked my legs shortly before the class. Of course, that resulted in major cramps that I got while I both pulled guard or was in it. Pretty fun so far. Even the instructor just pulling guard on me was so intense, it was crazy. Also, it's crazy how many small things you have to be careful for in BJJ, width between legs, right posture, elbows up, chin tucked. It makes me respect the BJJ aspect of MMA ALOT more.


Awesome that you started training. It's a lot to take in at first but I'm completely addicted and it changed my life completely. Make sure to keep your immune system up and keep clean and take care of any cuts you have while rolling, staph is a huuuuuge problem and it's uber easy to get. A little care will go a long way, you don't want staph. Trust me.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Premium Walls said:


> Awesome that you started training. It's a lot to take in at first but I'm completely addicted and it changed my life completely. Make sure to keep your immune system up and keep clean and take care of any cuts you have while rolling, staph is a huuuuuge problem and it's uber easy to get. A little care will go a long way, you don't want staph. Trust me.


Thanks man. I can officially pull guard now. Watch yo' back Walls :lmao

Yeah, I literally felt sick right after rolling. I felt completely contaminated until I got out of the shower. Definitely want to stay away from both ring worm and staph, especially since I'm in the middle of a semester in uni. I heard fish oil helps?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone watching the prelims? Fuck that Nobre kid, hope he gets fired.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^missed that but sounds ridiculous.

These prelims have been poor, best thing on it so far was the TUF ad.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Those prelims were awful. Also, Viera won that against Pepey there. Bad decision.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont usually watch FX events but tonight I really want bisping to win.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Fucking great fight there from Sarafian/Dolloway.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

thought Sarafian won that one. very close fight though. i think Sarafian edged it at the end of the last round though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bisping chokes again :lmao

Pretty awesome knockout by Vitor (Y)


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Wow. Miragliotta was horrible in every fight he refereed tonight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

What is it with Bisping always going to the power side of every fighter he faces? Ducking to the left of Belfort is insanely stupid. Chokes yet again.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

ohdearwhatapitynevermind :asilva

is Vitor calling Chael a cow?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ahahahahahaha Belfort going HAM on Sonnen. BURIED :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bisping really came in with the wrong gameplan. Don't strike with Vitor the early rounds. Wear him out. Clinch. Dirty box etc. Then again, Vitor doesn't really kick often, so I don't blame Bisping for getting caught, because Vitor winning by headkick would've been my last guess.

Don't fuck with mohawk Vitor. Because God just wasn't enough :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

definitly an upset IMO. I know some will argue that however.

So Weidman is clear shot for next shot at Anderson now. I can't imagine them doing Anderson/Belfort 2. I guess they could bring in Rockhold and do champ verses champ.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Even if someone doesn't kick often, ducking down and dropping your hands on their power side is retarded.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Unless you're Anderson Silva. 

Vitor looked tremendous tonight. Good movement. Nice feints. Awesome KO.

An upset? Hardly. I had that fight STRAIGHT even going into it. I was expecting Belfort to be slower then he was, and thought Bisping could neutralize his stand up and maybe grind out his decision, but Vitor came out there looking awesome. Hardly an upset. Thought Bisping would win, but it was purely a coin flip for me.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

It's official, Bisping is a choke artist against top 10 fighters. Vitor looked great tonight. Nice mohawk too.

UFC on FX tonight went by really fast. Card was decent.

Who does Silva fight next? Belfort, Weidman or Rockhold?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lombard, Weidman, Jacare, Rockhold are the only people left in MW. I don't give a fuck about Middleweight anymore. Only guy that has a chance to beat Silva is Jon Jones anyway, and I highly doubt we'll ever see that fight. Bisping vs. Silva would've at least featured some good promo's leading up to it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I care about the MW division now as much as i did before the fight. Silva isn't getting beaten by anyone at 185 regardless so nothing has changed really.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Poor Vitor. Stuck between two divisions that he'll probably never get title shots in. What makes it worse is, he's probably the #2 Middleweight, and up there in the Light Heavyweight Rankings too. Too good for the rest of the division, and yet, not good enough to best the champs. I guess there are solid match ups for him at Light Heavyweight, but thats about it unless they want to go the rematch with Anderson route.

Also: 


















Dem Bisping KO's


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Dana burying Miragliotta on twitter over Tavares



> Ok that is officially the END of Dan M!!!! Guys head is straight up his ass 2 night!!!! 17 vicious strikes!!!! After he was already hurt


@punter - the second of those gifs should forever be known as the declaration of Hendopendence.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I wanted to see Bisping win this one, now Silva will just wait around for a few more months without any official challengers.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

If they don't count his loss against Jones he's on a 3 fight winstreak in MW.

Can't wait for Gilbert vs. Bendo. That's going to be a war


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd love to see Belfort/Weidman next up for no.1 contender and keep Anderson/LHW as a rescue option in case of another 151 debacle. I'd really love to see Silva/Rashad since Evans is probably out of the LHW picture for the next while at least and has a good style to make a Silva fight competitive.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If you do Belfort/Weidman it would have to happen in a few months then have the title fight a few months after that. Would mean that Silva would've be sitting on the shelf for over a year which is ridiculous. Just give Weidman the title shot now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If Silva wants to fight so bad, hell, go Luke Rockhold vs. Anderson, because I think Weidman's out till Summer. It's champion vs.champion. Why the hell not. Melendez is getting an immediate title shot, so might as well. Andersn did say in an interview last year thay he'd be interested in fighting Rockhold in a Champion vs. Champion match.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Melendez has a decent chance at winning his fight against Henderson and has put together many title defenses. Where as Rockhold hasn't beat anybody and is a relative unknown to the average MMA fan, and of course, Rockhold doesn't have the smallest of chance of beating Silva.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

True, but who does besides Jon Jones anyway? Everyone else are lambs waiting to be slaughtered.

By the way, you guys know about Jon Jones's brothers Arthur and Chandler? Both are in the NFL. Both are defensive ends, Arthur for the Ravens and Chandler for the Patriots. It's Ravens vs. Patriots tonight for the AFC Championship. I found that pretty cool. Brother vs. Brother for a championship and the right to go to the Superbowl. It's gonna be a rough Thanksgiving dinner this year for the Jones family :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rush said:


> ahahahahahaha Belfort going HAM on Sonnen. BURIED :lol



Please. Sonnen buried him worse after the show, telling me that he can arrange that meeting with Jesus he wants so bad :lmao

Sucks, I was actually pulling for Bisping. He's kinda converted me slowly over time. But he does always circle to the power side and it was driving me nuts watching it because I could tell that kick was coming again and Bisping didn't have his hands up and then BAM. Chokes yet again. At least Chael got his shots :rogan


Tavaraes got beat the fuck down at the end of his fight. Took like 14-15 unanswered shots. WTF, Dan?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael would grind Vitor to a decision IMO. Chael being the underdog in that fight would be easy money.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Vitor has a good chance of submitting Sonnen though. He almost caught Jones with an arm bar, and is a BJJ blackbelt.

I like Vitor, but i was rooting for Bisping as i wanted to see him get a shot at Silva. Thats never going to happen now . Amyway, he should have already had a shot at Silva as he beat Sonnen earlier in the year, but was robbed of the decision imo.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think Chael would grind Vitor out as well, especially if it was a 5 round fight. Not a chance Vitor can hang with Sonnen with the pace he'd put on him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I wanna see that fight after Jones beats Sonnen. Maybe during the summer. Vitor vs. Sonnen. Book it Joe Silva.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rockhold vs. Bisping would be an ideal match to make. Bisping called Luke out and said his title didn't mean anything, and Rockhold needs to prove he can hang with a UFC Level Middleweight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't ever seen Rockhold fight, so I don't know how he would do against someone like Bisping.

He does hold a victory over Jacare Souza, and I was REALLY impressed with Jacare at the last Strikeforce, so if he's better then Jacare, that's something right there.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, today is the day Sonnen graces all of our TV's on TUF. Can't wait :mark:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Morning Report said:



> According to SporTV, Vitor Belfort vowed that if he defeated Michael Bisping before the end of the fifth round, he would train for the remainder of the 25 minutes afterward in the locker room. And as you can see, Vitor is a man of his word.


I guess that old lion found his heart. Impressive stuff.

TUF came around quickly. First time I'm excited for the show since the Master of the Brocktagon's season.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Watch Chael not say anything now :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Vitor does always call Chael out when he know's he's busy. Just saying.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DA GOAT returns to my TV tonight. It's going to be a glorious 2 months :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That episode was actually great. We got a handful of REALLY talented fighters, and the teams are pretty much balanced for both Sonnen and Jones. Nice fights tonight, Sonnen had some good one liners. Looking to be a great season, perhaps one of the best.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Lookin good, Clint Hester stood out. I heard they changed most of the production team as part of the reboot, the style of it looked a bit closer to the Primetime shows which is a good thing. Expect more of the family stories too though as theyll be there for fights.
Chael trolling Jon about Bubba was fun.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not even Jones and Sonnen as coaches can get me to watch this season. Ultimate Fighter jumped the shark for me years ago.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Clint Hester, Uriah Hall, and Josh Samman looked like fucking beasts.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Was a pretty good episode with some pretty good fights. I liked the production change as well, made it feel a bit more fresh than usual. Really looking forward to this season.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I like that the production style is similar to their Primetime specials. I am curious if the episodes will continue that way or if it was just for the premier.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

Omg do i have to skip to each fight?? this is boring as fuck


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

:kobe


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Some good fighters this season it looks like. I'm curious to see who will win the show.

I don't know how to take this little spoiler, but in the preview it looked like someone got sent to the hospital. Standing outside the ambulance was a Team Sonnen member. Made me think that it might have been a Team Sonnen member who got sent to the hospital.

BTW, That Uriah Hall guy has fought Chris Weidman. Weidman won by TKO in the first round


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Which Pride event was the biggest spectacular?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The newest episode of TTTHS is fucking great :lmao They keep getting better.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So many great thing in that episode.

Vitor/Sonnen/Chiesa, the TUF production parody, Jon Jones being featured for 5 seconds, and of course, Dana White being Dana :lmao

He should do the viewer comment of the week with parodies though. Also, does one guy do the voices of everyone? Cause if so, that's fucking boss.

Also, in a media scrum Dana White did at the UFC 158 press conference, someone asked him what's going to happen with Josh Barnett and if he's going to come to the UFC. Dana said "it's probably going to happen" :mark:

Doubt he'll be able to beat Cain or anyone else that high of a level, but he's still a REALLY REALLY good fighter and has some interesting match ups in the UFC. Tough as nails that guy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Chael and Jones on the Opie And Anthony show from yesterday. Jones was actually pretty good here, talked shit on Vitor and Rampage and talks about The Rock.

Watched an interview today with Dana and Ariel asked him about Rampage and Dana said from 07 to now Rampage has made $15.2 million dollars from the UFC alone. $15.2 million and that big bitch is still complaining he isn't compensated enough? Fuck off. Even Jones in the interview I posted said Rampage complains too much and is a baby. I can't wait until he's gone.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

God Bellator is awesome. Tournaments are awesome.

I go out of my way to watch Bellator every week. I certainly don't watch every UFC event these days.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Ben Askren looked great tonight. Just good ground-n-pound from him. Good event from Bellator tonight.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

gonna be live at UFC on Fox 6, hopefully my man rampage picks up the W


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Second day of Jiu Jitsu done. Man, everything fucking aches. Last week was more talking then rolling, but this week was ALL live training. I went 120% too, so I gassed out really quick, and got my ass kicked by alot of people. Mostly posture and trying to get peoples heads down for a count of 3 from guard. Doesn't sound that exhausting, but when you do that for 2 hours straight, it gets fucking rough :lmao

Still ALOT of fun though (Y)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

pumped for this UFC show.

Pettis vs Cerrone should be a banger. Can't wait for it.

Curious to see how Glover looks vs Rampage. He's probably going to fuck up Rampage.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Cowboy/Pettis is the real main event for me. Cowboy is going to fuck up Pettis and it's going to be awesome. I hope Glover smashes that big bitch. The title fight should be interesting. I can't get past the fact that Mighty Mouse looks like a fucking alien.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pettis is going to fuck shit up. He's too beastly for Cerrone.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I love Cowboy. He's such a bad motherfucker. Want him to win so bad, but Pettis is a real tough guy. 

Also, :lmao at Rampage playing on his PS Vita the entire press conference


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I want Cerrone to win but he usually chokes on big fights, hopefully he proves me wrong.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The only way you beat Pettis is to stifle his BJJ and grind out a decision on the ground, much like Guida did. Cerrone can't do that so I'm expecting Pettis to chop him down with leg kicks and cruise to an easy decision.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Askren finishing by TKO. That's what I'm talking about. Most likely was personal since Karl's been criticizing Ben for years. Needs to continue doing that.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Ya'll are crazy, Cerrone is going to smash Pettis.


"Go get yourself some DON-ALD CERRRR-OOOO---NAYYYYY"


Oh Greg Jackson, you nutty bitch :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Cerrone is a huge choke artist. He's lost every big fight he's ever been in. Pettis is winning this hands down.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I fucking love Rogan at weigh ins :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol classic Rogan.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Johnson
Teixeira
Cerro-NAAY
Koch

all by UD.
I'll mark out if Glover gets tired, drops his hands and gets KTFO though.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Head:
Johnson
Teixeira
Pettis
Koch

Heart:
Johnson
Rampage
Cerrone
Koch

Hoping for big performance from Guida and Bader too


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Head:
> Johnson
> Teixeira
> Pettis
> ...


Pretty much EXACTLY how I'm feeling as well. I got Guida by decision, and Bader by TKO.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Johnson
> Teixeira
> Cerro-NAAY
> Koch
> ...



People keep saying this. "Glover better not drop his hands with Rampage like he did with Maldonado". He won't. Glover though Maldonado was dead like the rest of us and just hadn't dropped yet for some reason. He won't do that with Rampage. Dana released the video from the weigh ins of what Rampage said to Glover, looked way worse yesterday than what it was. It was basically Rampage saying he's in the best shape of his life and doesn't like it when people say they are going to knock him out. I was disappointed. Even still, this is the big bitch's last fight in the UFC and I couldn't be happier about that. I hope Glover smashes him and lowers the bitch's status even more. I'd also enjoy it if Glover just grapplefucked him for 3 rounds for no other reason than it would really piss Rampage off.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That was a SICK submission by Ryan Bader. Very impressive. Fastest submission in the history of the UFC Light Heavyweight division

Ryan "Forever Gatekeeper" Bader


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

What did he get him with? Bader will never, ever be a top LHW. Jones derailed him completely. I can't stand Bader because he looks EXACTLY like some guy I fucking hate. They are twins, only the guy I hate isn't as big as Bader is. It's a silly reason to not like a fighter, I know. But when the resemblance is that close, it's hard not to.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

For just one more night i'd love to see rampage win in violent fashion, i'd easily whip it out for that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Premium Walls said:


> What did he get him with? Bader will never, ever be a top LHW. Jones derailed him completely. I can't stand Bader because he looks EXACTLY like some guy I fucking hate. They are twins, only the guy I hate isn't as big as Bader is. It's a silly reason to not like a fighter, I know. But when the resemblance is that close, it's hard not to.


It was like a seated open guard headlock choke of some sort. I'm not quite sure how to explain it. Even Joe didn't give it an exact name. But it looked fucking great. Definitely submission of the night so far. Also, it was the fastest submission in UFC Light Heavyweight history (Y)


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

TJ Grant is a beast. Kicked Wiman's ass. Damn.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Johnson, Teixeira, Pettis. Book it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW Lamas looked GREAT. Man, that guy just snuck up the division like that. Just dominated Erik Koch. Brutal cut.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Lamas looked great tonight. He threw brutal elbows.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

PETTIS. Hey walls, where you at *****? you got a new avatar for a week son.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Pettis once again looked awesome. I hope he gets the next title shot after the Henderson vs Melendez fight. Henderson vs Pettis 2 or Melendez vs Pettis would be awesome fights.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Premium Walls said:


> Ya'll are crazy, Cerrone is going to smash Pettis.


Oh yeah?


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

DAT liver kick by pettis man he looked great
indeed a dominant performance by pettis


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Good fight between Teixeira and Rampage. Teixeira looked very good. Does anyone here think Rampage will go to Bellator and fight King Mo?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rampage shouldn't be allowed in an Octagon. Guy is gassed after 30 seconds.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Where was the kill Glover? Rampage was dead tired...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah Rampage should just move on. Just doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought Rampage was relatively impressive for a guy who complains that the UFC wont let him quit and move onto hollywood endeavors. I was shocked to see him put up a half way decent fight.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Rundown of the Guida/Hioki fight? Clay go for it or was it more of the same from the Maynard fight?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

More of the same. Big Guida fan, but he shouldn't have won.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Come on Dodson! You've stunned him twice.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Pettis is the man. 

Guida is awful to watch.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

That was a great Flyweight fight!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well this was better than Johnson's last fight . Both guys brought it I say 2 rounds Dodson 3 rounds Johnson.

I like how Buffer sounds disinterested.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Great performance by Mighty Mouse. Fight itself was decent.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I had DJ having every round but 2, but round 3 was really close.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought Dodson had the first two.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> I thought Dodson had the first two.


Same here, kid's got power just needed follow through. What's next for this division is my question. I don't know if there is anyone left. Yeah there is Benevidez but people hated that fight and Dana knows it. Who's marketable?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

To be fair, I went more with heart then logic on the Rampage and Cerrone fights :lmao

I am extremely proud of picking Shawn Jordan for the TKO though 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i went 3/4 on the main card. Koch let me down there.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I was hoping Johnson would lose so I would've lost on the main card with a clean sweep :lmao
Koch losing was a legit shocker though. Lamas is a bad motherfucker. Should've realized that after his fight with Hioki

You have Tapology Rush?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Pettis is getting the title shot. If Bendo goes through both him, Melendez & Maynard he's the GOAT LW.

Bocek, Miller, Guida, Diaz, Edgar, Varner, Cerrone, Pettis, Melendez, Maynard, is a dope record


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd argue he lost to Edgar the second time tbh.

Officially by records and title decorations? Yeah, he might be. Most people would say BJ Penn, but I didn't follow alot of his LW career, so really, it would be unfair for me to even have a LW GOAT.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Combat Analyst said:


> *Pettis is getting the title shot.* If Bendo goes through both him, Melendez & Maynard he's the GOAT LW.
> 
> Bocek, Miller, Guida, Diaz, Edgar, Varner, Cerrone, Pettis, Melendez, Maynard, is a dope record


Gil is getting the shot actually, it's already booked for UFC on Fox 7 (Mid April). But it's pretty set in stone that Pettis will get the winner.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lamas suprised me always knew he was a good fighter but koch has alot of hype and has been on a roll, Pettis/Cerrone was one of the easiest fights to predict last night apart from Glover/Page (sadly). The title fight was very good.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rush said:


> PETTIS. Hey walls, where you at *****? you got a new avatar for a week son.



Indeed I do. I can't say shit, Pettis walked through Cerrone. Clearly Cowboy is fine as long as he's the aggressor but when being backed up himself he freezes. I thought it was just the Diaz fight but he did it again so clearly he needs to work on that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats a sexy bitch Walls.

Elbows too floppy, would bang?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You'd get lost in them melons.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Walls, Rush has got a special avatar planned for you if you guys have a bet next time and you lose again. I've seen it. It's great. :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Whats funny is my GF walked by the comp and saw me changing it and she was like "Why are you putting a picture of some fat, ugly black chick on there?" and I was like "I, uh, lost a bet". I then explained the bet and she was like "Oh, shame, that Cerrone guy is hot". So, clearly I'm going to have to gorilla fuck her back into place later.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Atta boy. Joe Rogan would be proud.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Nate Diaz vs. Josh Thomson was just added to UFC on Fox 7. This should be an exciting fight.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Fuck Ronda Rousey. This should be the face of women's MMA. Nicole Gaza FTW.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

She shouldn't be the face of anything.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

She's hotter than Rousey, fact. Rousey would still snap her arm in half, though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rousey > her. I think having that fat black chick in your avy has warped your brain son.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cung Le vs. Anderson Silva is apparently a rumored match up for Summer. What is this? I don't even....I don't even know how to feel about that.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Cung Le :lmao

I think Anderson just hates cocky white people.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Also hates wrestlers. :side:

That's a money fight.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I want to see that fight, just for the sheer fact that Anderson will fucking destroy him and it'll be funny.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OH SHIT.

Randy Couture just signed with Bellator and is going to coach their Reality Series with them. Score one for Bellator :lmao

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mma/news/20130129/randy-couture-joining-spike-tv-bellator/


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see how that goes. Wonder how Dana feels.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

What an awkward moment @ Bellator 86
The african fighter had Askren in a leglock, kinda, and was telling the referee to stop the fight. Askren was just looking stone cold cool and telling the referee "no I'm not tapping". 

Another fun moment was when a fighter was doing a great suplex, only his opponent landed ass to the face and sat on him for 20 seconds lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:lmao at that gif

Enjoyed the second episode of TUF, glad Luke won since Gilbert was annoying as fuck and almost certain for a meltdown,went to the well waaay too many times in the fight. The editing of this episode really didnt do Jon or his team any favors at all, made him look inept as a couch and his team a bunch of douchbags (seriously hope someone murders that Bubba guy). Probably an inevitable result of him being younger than most of them I guess. All the while Chael continues to look like the greatest guy ever. 

The ambulance episode is next week and I have a sneaky feeling theyre trying to swerve us with the trailer, I just cant see Hall getting fucked up that bad.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I always just laugh when a fighter goes on about willing to die and shit in there. One, no you aren't, stfu. And two they almost always then go out and put on a shitty performance. Jones was pretty hardcore on the team after though. TEAM DARK SIDE BITCH.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The guy in the ambulance is black and seems like he's from Team Sonnen, so it could be Kevin Casey in a totally unrelated incident.

For some reason though i think that Hall may be the one on the receiving end of the amazing KO.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Hall seems like a legit beast compared to the other 13 guys so I'm gonna say Cella is on the receiving end. I hope Josh & Bubba get torn apart in their fights. Sonnen seems like the best coach on the show in a good while.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jones recently said that he wants to fight Alistair Overeem for his first heavyweight fight. Jesus christ. That takes some balls to say that. Almost reaching insane levels of stupidity when it comes to over confidence. And I say that as a massive Jones mark.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Some real balls, P. 










REAL FUCKING BALLS


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Holy hell! Bigfoot might just get murdered tomorrow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

It would be hilarious if Overeem lost.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Got the PRIDE Shockwave 03-06 collection and PRIDE '05 Grand Prix today as early birthday gifts. (Y)


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

pretty hype for tomoro

Aldo by UD
Rashad by 2nd round tko
Reem by first round tko
Fitch by fitchision
Benavidez by sd


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Seriously having my doubts over Overeem at the moment. I think Silva could really shock everyone and put him down( and completely muck up the heavyweight No.1 contendership in the process). Werdum lost their match, rather than Overeem winning it, in '11 by acting like a complete idiot continuously flopping to the ground in the first two rounds and nobody really knows what condition Lesnar was in after the diverticulitis bout.
Or he might just steamroll through Big Foot....

Aldo UD
Rashad TKO 2nd
Overeem TKO 2nd
Fitch SD
Benavidez UD


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

In the fights I care about, Aldo, Evans, Overeem, Fitch, Benavidez, and Woodley.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Aldo by UD
Rashad by UD
Overeem by 2nd TKO
Fitch by SD
Benavidez by UD


Tonight's card is insane, really looking forward to it.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Aldo by TKO Rd3
Rashad by UD
Overeeem by TKO Rd1
Fitch by SD
Benavidez by UD


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I think that I am the only one to take Edgar by decision. I think his stand up is equal to Aldo, and I would be lean to him to edge out the victory.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

though my heart says Edgar, I can't see Aldo being beaten by anyone! idk how Bigfoot got a fight against Overeem, he is a fucking shit fighter.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Edgar's stand up isn't even close to Aldo's, do you have some of my weed, Myers? Because if not, I have no idea why you would think that.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Have you seen Edgar's fights? He more then held his own against great stand up fighters like Maynard,Penn, and Henderson. Aldo isn't going to be the bigger guy in the fight, and he hasn't fought a guy of Edgar's caliber. We also have seen how Aldo slows down in the later rounds and Edgar doesn't let up. This fight isn't as one sided as most think.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I never said it was one sided. None of the guys you mentioned are on the level of Aldo, though. There is a considerable gap between him and the guys listed. Only thing Edgar has on Aldo is footwork and cardio. And Aldo's leg kicks will take care of the footwork. Aldo tends to slow in the 4th and 5th, yes, so I could see Edgar taking those rounds if Aldo tires. But those are the only rounds I see him taking. 1-3 are Aldo's, imo, and he'll take a decision.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Aldo will catch Edgar at some point. Maynard caught him, and Aldo is a far better striker.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Aldo - TKO - R3
Rashad - UD
Overeem - KO - R1
Fitch - UD
Benavidez - UD


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Not-Jupes said:


> though my heart says Edgar, I can't see Aldo being beaten by anyone! idk how Bigfoot got a fight against Overeem, he is a fucking shit fighter.


Someone must be new to the sport. So beating the best HW ever lived = being a shit fighter? 

I don't care if Fedor was past his prime or not, Bigfoot still dominated him and achieved what many others had failed to do. 

Arlovski, Browne, Kyle and Rodriguez are no gimme fights either and he beat them as well.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Myers said:


> Holy hell! Bigfoot might just get murdered tomorrow.


Agreed.

I still find it amazing Lil' Nog beat Overeem twice, regardless of the weight classes. 

I know Overeem didn't have the success at LHW like he does at HW and Lil' Nog is a great fighter, good boxing and jiu-jitsu but it still amazes me to this day.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It amazes me that a middling LHW went on to become an elite HW.

Aldo UD
Evans R2 TKO
Overeem R1 TKO
Fitch UD
Benavidez UD

Rooting for Edgar and Uncle Creepy though. 

Watching some of the previews, I don't know if cardio is going to be an issue for Aldo. Apparently he's been training for 10 rounds.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Aldo, Evans, Big Foot.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

My predictions

Aldo via 4th round KO
Evans via Decision
Overeem vis 1st round KO
Fitch via Decision
Benavidez via Decision


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Fucking horrible stand-up by Winslow. You know it's bad when the crowd actually boos a stand up. I'm glad Green won.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

HOLY MOTHERFUCK!!!!!!!! Tyrone Woodley


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Woodley & Green looking very impressive there.
Solid Prelims


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

1-4 in my picks so far. :lol

Woodely just flattened Hieron. That was a sick shot.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Come on Benevedez!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TCE said:


> Someone must be new to the sport. So beating the best HW ever lived = being a shit fighter?
> 
> I don't care if Fedor was past his prime or not, Bigfoot still dominated him and achieved what many others had failed to do.
> 
> Arlovski, Browne, Kyle and Rodriguez *are no gimme fights either* and he beat them as well.


:kobe yeah they are. Fedor was well past his prime when Bigfoot beat him.

anyway, my predictions;

Benavidez rd2 sub
Fitch decision
Overeem rd1 ko
Evans decision
Aldo rd3 KO


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

God I dislike the fly division.

And wet blanket time...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

You and the rest of the mouth-breathers.

That was a fun fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> God I dislike the fly division.
> 
> And wet blanket time...


fairly certain i disagree with you on every single thing you post :hmm:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I was hoping for a backpack chant during the first round...damn.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> God I dislike the fly division.
> 
> And wet blanket time...


Really? 

Benavidez vs McCall was a very decent fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I don't know why, I guess I love a good freakshow. They're too small. Where's the power? No slams, no ko's, just close shots and dodging.

I loved watching Brock beast fuck guys. (thanks Walls)
Griffin vs Bonnar went the distance and there wasn't a boring spot in that fight, same for Henso/Rua.

But for some reason I just can't get invested in the average "small guy" fight. Might upset people and seem trolly, but that's how I feel.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Not the most exciting fight in the world but I liked seeing Maia controlling and dominating Fitch on the ground.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Anytime Fitch loses I'm happy.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Fitch got BJJ Fitch'd.

Awesome.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Does it seem like Overeem is just taunting Bigfoot?


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

YYEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!

:mark:
:mark:


Alistair Overrated


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Someone was paid before the fight! It is deafining in Hooters right now!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao Overeem got blasted for taking Bigfoot lightly. He should've torched him this fight and instead didn't box properly, was flat footed, kept his hands low, and wasn't tight with his technique.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Amazing!!!

best of all I bet we now get JDS v Reem next


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, Bigfoot Silva knocks out Overeem. Amazing win for Bigfoot. Overeem got too cocky and got KTFO.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

I felt too damn satisfied seeing that win. Overreem was almost egotistical before the fight and during the fight.

THAT was deserved.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck that felt nice. One of the best moments of MMA I'll ever remember is Overeem getting knocked the FUCK out. I'm going to rewatch that clip continuously and beat off to it every day for the next year. 

If only Anderson Silva can lose now. I can die in peace then.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't understand why Overeem would drop his hands all fight. I'm more surprised by his performance than the fact he lost. Guess he saw the Cormier/Cain fights and figured he'd steamroll Bigfoot.

And then there was Werdum. Contender's are dropping like flies all over the UFC. Watch out Rashad.

JDS/Cain 3 now?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Duke Droese said:


> I don't understand why Overeem would drop his hands all fight. I'm more surprised by his performance than the fact he lost. Guess he saw the Cormier/Cain fights and figured he'd steamroll Bigfoot.
> 
> And then there was Werdum. Contender's are dropping like flies all over the UFC. Watch out Rashad.
> 
> JDS/Cain 3 now?


Yeah Reem was waaaay too cocky.

What happened to Werdum?

I think they said JDS gets a rematch cause Cain got one. But that was mostly about timing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Werdum's out till summer doing the Ultimate Fighter Brazil against Big Nog, and then has a fight with him as well. So he's out for the forseeable future.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

JDS v Reem is a no brainer, theres still money in that fight, two guys with coming off humiliations with legit beef.

Was expecting a much more inspired Rashad tonight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rashad looked slow and unexplosive in this one. Nog with the win.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I've got this 29-28 Nog. Lets just say Weidman's getting the shot either way.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dat Front Kick!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I think Aldo needs to finish to get the win. But I don't think Frankie earned the title.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

48-47 Edgar for me.....Edgar fanboy bias maybe but who cares 

Edit: 49-46 is total BS


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

3rd round is a toss up. I'd probably say 48-47 Aldo but that was ridiculously close.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

48-47 for mine. Aldo first 3 rounds, last 2 to Frankie


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Aldo!

Frankie needs to a power move to help him finish fights. He beat Maynard but it falls apart against the rest...


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

How did Aldo win 4 rounds? I have both fighters winning 2 rounds a piece. I can't decide who won the 3rd round.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Smith_Jensen said:


> How did Aldo win 4 rounds? I have both fighters winning 2 rounds a piece. I can't decide who won the 3rd round.


Aldo definitely won the first 2, close 3rd but i gave it to Aldo. Last 2 were Frankie's but i can see a little bit of an argument for Aldo winning the 5th. Not a great one but even so, the right guy won the fight which is what matters at the end of the day.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Frankie needs that last piece in his game, especially in the final rounds, to end fights.

These close decisions are killing him, especially when he loses.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought 3 went to Aldo tbh. Thought Edgar won the last 2 rounds but not by much, Aldo won the first 2 pretty decisively. Close fight, but Edgar didn't do enough to win imo. 

Underwhelming ppv. Had huge expectations going for such a stacked and great card. Didn't live up to it.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cardio is Frankie's weapon in the final rounds. That and his heart are what kept the fight from being a blow-out. Those leg kicks that were dropping Frankie in the first couple were vicious.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

^ I thought all in all it was an awesome card really. Maybe didn't live up to the hype but these cards rarely do. 

If wasn't such a big fan of both Aldo and Edgar I may not have been as immersed as I was in that last fight but all in all I'm happy with the card.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

My UFC 156 thoughts:

Fight of the Night - Aldo vs Edgar
Knockout of the Night - Antonio Silva
Submission of the Night - Bobby Green

Overall, UFC 156 was above average. I would give it 7/10. Aldo vs Edgar was a great fight, Antonio Silva knocking out Overeem was memorable and McCail vs Benavidez was decent. The other two fights in the main card were very forgettable.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Frankie 'the Rematch' Edgar will probably get another shot at Aldo soon enough.

Prelims were decent, main card was ok bar Rashad/Nog but Bigfoot KOing Reem was beast, still marking over that, wonder if him or Woodley get the bonus.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

I hope Edgar doesn't get a rematch. He lost three fights in a row.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

No way man. KOTN goes to Tyron Woodley, even though I LOVED Bigfoot knocking down Overeems ignorant face and tearing his ego apart. GOAT MMA moment :mark:

FOTN is Aldo/Edgar, but that fight was just good, nothing great.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Would have love to seen Frankie Edgar rock the shit out of Aldo, but it was a good fight imo


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i scored it for Edgar, but rounds 3 and 5 were close. i still say he landed more in the last 3 rounds.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Terrible fucking night. How'd you do scrilla?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

garbage as well lmao. except even worse


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Next card seems to be pretty straightforward though


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I need a gif of Overeem getting highlight reeled!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

It was a good card tonight although the only fight I really enjoyed was the main event. Wish people didn't bitch so much about there being no big finish. I'm just going to enjoy it for the great fight it was.


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, I thought the fights were really good tonight, even the prelims. The only bad fight was the Rashad one. That was a pathetic effort by both fighters.

I had Edgar winning, but it was close, and could have gone either way. Edgar does need to do more to standout.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Official UFC 156 awards and attendance:

Fight of the Night - Aldo vs Edgar
Knockout of the Night - Antonio Silva
Submission of the Night - Bobby Green

Attendance - 10,275
Gate - $2.4 million


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Dana just said that Pettis wants Aldo at the press conference. Sounds like it'll happen as well. :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Official UFC 156 awards and attendance:
> 
> Fight of the Night - Aldo vs Edgar
> Knockout of the Night - Antonio Silva
> ...


I agree with that.

Sonnen - Damien Maia, out Fitched, Jon Fitch! :damn


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

So who fights Aldo next? Pettis, Korean Zombie, Lamas or someone else?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dana said he could see the Bigfoot Silva vs. Cain Velasquez rematch happen soon. LOL Heavyweight division :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Punter said:


> Dana said he could see the Bigfoot Silva vs. Cain Velasquez rematch happen soon. LOL Heavyweight division :lmao


Big power, highlight finishes, excitement and unpredictability make for a topsy turvry top 5. Really competitive at the top of the top weight class.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wasn't the best fight card ever, but it was good and there were some satisfying results.

I love it when Fitch loses, but for him to lose at his own game and be dominated over 3 rounds was great. Maia looks fantastic at Welterweight and could make a run at the title.

I was torn between Overeem and Bigfoot. On one hand i wanted Bigfoot to win, but on the other i wanted Reem to win because we'd get a new contender. Cain has already destroyed Bigfoot and would do the same again. Awesome moment though with Bigfoot knocking Alistair out.

I scored Aldo vs Edgar, 48-47 in favour of Aldo. Aldo clearly won the first 2 rounds, 3 was a toss up, but i gave it Aldo, and Edgar won the last 2 rounds. Good fight though. Wonder who gets the Featherweight title shot next?

Rashad vs Little Nog was a poor fight, but Nog definately won. I see Rashad moving down to 185 now to try make a run at the title there. Weidman should definately get the next shot though


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> Big power, highlight finishes, excitement and unpredictability make for a topsy turvry top 5. Really competitive at the top of the top weight class.


are you serious? there's two top fighters apparently. we thought it was a heavyweight division of basically three top heavyweights (Overeem, JDS and Cain) and now it seems it's just Cain and JDS. granted that SF guy, Comier is around (and I know little about him). it's shit. i thought Overeem would beat Bigfoot who is not ever going to get close to the title and now what?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Seems like instead of injuries upturning plans, it'll be upsets this year. 5 contenders gone within a month.

Bigfoot tweeted this :lmao:


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

fuck Bigfoot, he is a fucking mong. just a big dopey gronk. he's not that good at all and yes maybe the fact he cost me a tenner when I bet on Fedor to beat him has something to do w/it but the guy has been so fucking cocky way before this fight and he's shite. but this is the number three guy now, fucking Bigmong Silva. i'm not really this mad, humoured how bad the HW division just became though.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cain
JDS
Cormier
Bigfoot
Werdum
Mir
Overeem
Barnett
Big Nog
Struve

Is a pretty stacked top 10 for the HW division. It's just that there's a huge gap between the elite and the rest of the pack. I agree Bigfoot isn't amazing but the only fights he's lost are against the elite.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Overeem getting knocked the fuck out made the card well worthwhile. 

Edgar is a beast but Aldo won in my opinion. If only Edgar could start a bit faster.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Struve is average at best, Big Nog is past it, as is Mir. Cain and JDS are way out in front, Cormier, Werdum, Overeem and Barnett are in the next lot, then Bigfoot, Mir, Nog etc. Yes i am aware that putting Bigfoot below Overeem may seem counter intuitive after he won today but Overeem is still a much better fighter than Silva.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

So apparently Pettis text Dana saying he wants Aldo at 145. Is this because Pettis is tired of waiting, or because Aldo maybe doesn't quite look as much of a killer as he had before (not saying he isn't, Edgar is an elite, elite fighter)? 

Either way it's an awesome match-up.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd guess Pettis doesn't like the idea of waiting around, again.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Kun10 said:


> So apparently Pettis text Dana saying he wants Aldo at 145. Is this because Pettis is tired of waiting, or because* Aldo maybe doesn't quite look as much of a killer* as he had before (not saying he isn't, Edgar is an elite, elite fighter)?
> 
> Either way it's an awesome match-up.


nobody thinks he's any less great than he's proven previously to be.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I like Reem but he was way too cocky and sloppy and deserved to be KTFO, evans was awful also. Really feel for frankie and watching volkmann get smashed and then choked made the whole card imo.

Pettis vs Aldo should be amazing if it happens.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Pettis vs. Aldo? A fight where Aldo doesn't have to be worried about getting taken down? I got Aldo on that one. 

Aldo came out like a killer the first couple rounds last night. Only reason he slowed down was because he couldn't match Edgars pace, but few can. Don't think Pettis would be able to keep the same pace and get Aldo moving slow for them last couple rounds. And even then, Aldo was still in good enough shape for rounds 3-5 that he kept Edgar on notice the entire time. 

That would be one hell of a fight though. I'll root for Pettis, but betting wise, I have to go with Aldo


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Not-Jupes said:


> nobody thinks he's any less great than he's proven previously to be.


Yeah, not sure what I was getting at there tbh. Aldo is one of my favourite fighters and his stock has different risen with that win over Edgar. He may have had more of a 'killer' vibe to him when coming over from WEC but he's facing far higher competition and for the most part won comfortably. 

I do wish he would move up though. Not for the usual 'he's too big its unfair' bullshit reason there are just far more exciting match-ups for him there. I get the fact that KZ is an exciting fighter with a big following but I can't see him (nor anybody currently at FW) having much for Aldo.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Steering away from Aldo for a second.

Whats next for Maia?

Surely he's only 1 fight away from a title shot now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

He's definitely up there. He beat Fitch who is a Top 5 WW in my eyes. Fitch is VERY VERY tough, and to beat him the way Maia did was impressive as hell. If Ellenberger wins against Hendricks, I say go Ellenberger vs. Maia for the title shot. If Hendricks wins, he's definitely up next for the title shot, and things become interesting for Maia because he'd have to wait a long ass time to get a title shot in that case.

Also, Randy Couture is banned from all UFC related events. Not allowed to buy a ticket, or even be a corner man. Stay classy Dana :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What did Randy do? He sign with WWE or something?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

DX-Superkick said:


> What did Randy do? He sign with WWE or something?


If you go by Dana: Randy got his lawyer to tell the UFC that he wouldn't be fulfilling his contract (a job that he "begged" for after the court ordeal), started negotiating with Bellator, wouldn't take Dana's calls, told Dana over a text that he wasn't negotiating with Bellator, then signed with them anyway.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not exactly Bellator. His contract is with Viacom allowing him to appear in a wide variety of things. But he will be coaching Bellator's reality series this year.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOLVEREEM Got destroyed ever worse than I imagined. He should have won that fight.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I'm no UFC expert, but what are the chances of a Cormier vs Bigfoot no1 Contenders match anytime soon?

Or Cormier vs Cain. Or JDS. 

Basically, what direct is the HW division going in now?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Cormier has already beaten Bigfoot easily. Cormier won't fight Cain because they are teammates. Velasquez has already destroyed Bigfoot, Werdum is booked to fight Big Nog, and Cain and Junior have just fought.

The UFC really needed Overeem to win, but he paid the price for being cocky.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cormier's facing Mir in April. He's said that he could drop to LHW to face Jones. Unlikely that he'll fight Cain as they're teammates. I could see Werdum getting a shot if he beats Big Nog. Barnett would probably need a couple of wins. JDS could probably do with another fight, but they might go with that. God forbid they do Cain/Bigfoot 2. Hunt or Struve might get the shot if every other contender simultaneously falls off a cliff.

Doubt they'll do Cormier/Bigfoot in UFC any time soon after:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cain already destroyed Bigfoot in the first round of their fight last year. A rematch would do terrible numbers.
Cormiers fighting Mir in April, plus Cain and them said multiple times they'll never fight each other
I would say JDS needs atleast one more victory at HW before getting a title shot at Cain again, or else the third fight won't sell well. 

In short, the HW division is fucked. ESPECIALLY if Cormier wins against Mir.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Oh fantastic news about Cormier facing Mir. Can't see Cormier losing that one.

Thanks all


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I gave rounds 1-3 to Aldo, 4th to Frankie and the 5th to Aldo as well. Some may argue me on giving the 5th to Aldo but I think it's justified. I think Aldo should move to 55, lots of awesome fights for him there. Was a great fight, though.

Shocked Rashad lost to Lil'Nog. Seems like he's lost a step recently and before this fight he said he was considering retiring after the Jones loss and had to get that fire back and even then I thought he was still convincing himself all fight week that it was back. Then he goes out and loses a fight that he should have won. Maybe I wasn't wrong. Oh well.

Reem getting KTFO was bound to happen with the way he was fighting. He wasn't respecting Big Foot at all the entire fight and it was driving me nuts because Reem doesn't have the best chin and all it takes is 1 and that's exactly what happened. Dude got humbled completely in a very comedic KO. Dunno why they called it a TKO, though. 

Maia/Fitch was basically a BJJ sparring session and Fitch got tooled. I could see Maia getting the shot if he wins another fight. I don't think this loss moves Fitch down that much, though.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

If Roy Nelson bests Cheick Kongo in April, should he get the next shot at Cain?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck no. Big Country would get absolutely wrecked.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Punter said:


> Fuck no. Big Country would get absolutely wrecked.


If Stefan Struve beats Mark Hunt in March, should he get the next title shot?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Dana said a few shows ago that DC and Cain are both okay with fighting each other.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dana has said that before about fighters who have NO interest in fighting each other. He has said that about AKA guys a few times. Both Cormier and Cain have said they will never fight each other. Unlike some guys (GSP and Condit for example) who train at the same place but don't interact that much, Cormier and Cain are actual training mates who roll on the mat every single day. Hell, Cormier is Cain's wrestling coach.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dana also said that MMA is bigger then football in Brazil. Never go by what DFW says. King of bullshit alot of the time. I recall Cormier saying he would drop down if Cain won the title in the MMA Hour a week before UFC 155. He just wants Mir because he's confident enough he can beat him, and therefore, he could get some credibility among the UFC fans.



Smith_Jensen said:


> If Stefan Struve beats Mark Hunt in March, should he get the next title shot?


I don't know. Think Bigfoot would be the best option at this point until JDS can get another win at HW, and then they can do the rubber match later on in the year. You'd just have to stack that undercard beyond belief to get a decent buyrate for Cain vs. Bigfoot II, because I don't see how anyone would buy that PPV otherwise. Also remember that Overeem was beating Silva before he got overconfident and got KTFO'd, so it's not like he looked OVERLY impressive in that win. It's just that Overeem was a stupid motherfucker and got cocky.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

I say if Nelson wins his next fight, him and Bigfoot should fight for a title eliminator. Things make sense now that UFC is getting a rankings system.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://uk.ufc.com/news/ufc-aldo-pettis-featherweight-title-fight

Awesome. I know it's not really a superfight but still, this year is looking amazing already.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Aldo/Pettis is a fantastic fight. Can't wait for that one. Although I thought the whole point of Pettis dropping to FW was so that he didn't have to wait until August. Why not just fight the winner Henderson/Melendez around the same time?

Hopefully we still get Showtime/Bendo 2 at some point, because that first fight was off the charts.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it's more that he wanted it to be absolutely CONFIRMED that he's facing Jose Aldo and getting a title shot next. You never know what might happen with Henderson/Melendez, ie. it might be a draw and they might have to have a rematch :lmao

Aldo/Pettis though :mark:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Aldo/Pettis makes sense, Henderson will be busy with Melendez till late April. I just don't think they need to wait till August for that fight. That fight could be easily moved up to June.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I like Sonnen as a coach here. What he said to Hall was superb and you just feel like he's speaking from the heart.

Dear Lord, Uriah killed a man!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Like Myers said, not sure why it's so late. I don't see any reason why they couldn't do Aldo/Pettis in late June or so. Also have Korean Zombie/Ricardo Llamas around that time and you have your next challenger lined up as well.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Anyone see TUF a minute ago?

That was a brutal fucking knockout, I tell you, one of the most brutal I've ever seen. I won't spoil it for anyone but have a look.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

That was just spinning murder.

Always keep your hands up. That's a lesson that, if forgotten, will make you reassess your career path.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

My God that was brutal


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The way he was breathing and his amnesia was scary as hell. Even Dana said, its like you wanna celebrate but ya don't.

Also, everyone agreed that Uriah has already won KO of the season. Fucking brutal shot!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That looked far more powerful AND faster then the Barboza kick to Etim. Holy fucking christ. Uriah Hall is a beast. His head movement, speed, striking, TDD, athleticism all seems far more superior then anyone else in the house. Why the hell is that kid in TUF and not in the UFC. One of the greatest/most brutal KO's I've EVER seen. He almost seems Silva like in his movement and striking sometimes. Good in the clinch, great in striking. We'll have to see his ground game, but he's working with DA GOAT so that should be no problem anyway. 

Calling it now, I think it'll be either Hester vs. Hall in the final, or Barnot vs. Hall in the final.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Brutal KO. KO of the season already.

It's been a good season so far, lets hope it continues that way


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Punter said:


> *That looked far more powerful AND faster then the Barboza kick to Etim.* Holy fucking christ. Uriah Hall is a beast. His head movement, speed, striking, TDD, athleticism all seems far more superior then anyone else in the house. Why the hell is that kid in TUF and not in the UFC. One of the greatest/most brutal KO's I've EVER seen. He almost seems Silva like in his movement and striking sometimes. Good in the clinch, great in striking. We'll have to see his ground game, but he's working with DA GOAT so that should be no problem anyway.
> 
> Calling it now, I think it'll be either Hester vs. Hall in the final, or Barnot vs. Hall in the final.



It was more powerful because it stopped short faster. If you look at it he didn't fully extend his leg like Barboza did, his leg was bent. The way his head bounced off the mat like a basketball didn't help either.

Although the real highlight of the show was Jones standing there talking with his puppy on it's back in his arms. As a dog lover and having a dog that looks very similar, that was more exciting for me.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Also loving the real side of Chael Sonnen and him as a coach overall. Alot of people hate on the character he plays, but he's been outstanding on the show. I love Sonnen the fight promoter, but I think I love Sonnen the person even more. Real down to earth and nice guy. The speech he gave to Uriah Hall was great.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't watch TUF, but I heard in advance about last night's fight so I watched last night's show. Wicked KO.

That was the first full episode I have watched since season 4.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This weeks TTTHS :lmao






"Get off me Damian"
"No."

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought that Walls was Tommy Toe Hold. Fuck you Walls. Fuck you.

That was pretty funny.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Punter said:


> This weeks TTTHS :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was going to post this myself, but you beat me to it. It was hilarious, as always. "Randy, you've been bald since you were fuckin' 12. Know what? Not only are you banned from UFC events, you're banned from even thinking about the UFC. You know those scarfs you love? I'm going to buy out the manufacturer and burn their factory to the ground" :lmao

Sadly, I'm not TTH. My hair is far too glorious.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"As a matter of fact, I'm erasing all your title wins in the UFC.Tim Sylvia is now the Heavyweight champion." :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

> Looks like two weight @CageWarriors champ Conor McGregor @TheNotoriousMMA has inked a @UFC deal - big things! Will debut in Sweden!


not especially huge news or anything, but Im just fuckin stoked cos I know this guy and he's a great bloke, cant wait to see him debut


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Punter said:


> Also loving the real side of Chael Sonnen and him as a coach overall. Alot of people hate on the character he plays, but he's been outstanding on the show. I love Sonnen the fight promoter, but I think I love Sonnen the person even more. Real down to earth and nice guy. The speech he gave to Uriah Hall was great.


Agreed, his whole spiel about failure being an option and it's okay sometimes was great. Shows he's not some arrogant prick like he comes across as when he's hyping fights. I'm sure this side will disappoint viewers though cause they were expecting Sonnen to annoy the hell out of Jones the entire season and spout one liners.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Huge Sonnen fan, but the one liners would drive more viewers away then in imo. 10 weeks of Chael sprouting one liners (as good as they may be) would get really old. Cheals only good in small doses in interviews, not a whole season of a show. Chael, the real person not the character is better suited for this reality series. Just shows how great of a coach he really is. 

Troll/Fight promoter Chael is still awesome though :mark:


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


>



That was fucking funny. All the voices were well done except for Nate's, which is weird because his is the easiest to mimic, imo.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Aldo/Pettis. Should be a great striking match.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Have the UFC rankings been discussed? http://www.ufc.com/rankings

Pound-for-Pound
1 Anderson Silva
2 Jon Jones
3 Georges St-Pierre
4 Jose Aldo
5 Benson Henderson
6 Cain Velasquez
7 Dominick Cruz
8 Demetrious Johnson
9 Frankie Edgar
10 Dan Henderson

Flyweight
Champion : Demetrious Johnson
1 Joseph Benavidez
2 John Dodson
3 Ian McCall
4 John Moraga
5 Jussier Da Silva
6 Louis Gaudinot
7 Chris Cariaso
8 John Lineker
9 Darren Uyenoyama
10 Ulysses Gomez 


Champion : Dominick Cruz
1 Renan Barao (Interim Champion)
2 Michael McDonald
3 Urijah Faber
4 Eddie Wineland
5 Brad Pickett
6 Brian Bowles
7 Rafael Assuncao
8 Scott Jorgensen
9 Mike Easton
10 Ivan Menjivar 


Champion : Jose Aldo
1 Chad Mendes
2 Ricardo Lamas
3 Chan Sung Jung
4 Frankie Edgar
5 Dennis Siver
6 Cub Swanson
7 Dustin Poirier
8 Nik Lentz
9 Erik Koch
10 Clay Guida 

Lightweight
Champion : Benson Henderson
1 Gilbert Melendez
2 Anthony Pettis
3 Gray Maynard
4 Nate Diaz
5 Jim Miller
6 Donald Cerrone
7 TJ Grant
8 Rafael dos Anjos
9 Joe Lauzon
10 Khabib Nurmagomedov 

Welterweight
Champion : Georges St-Pierre
1 Johny Hendricks
2 Carlos Condit
3 Nick Diaz
4 Rory MacDonald
5 Demian Maia
6 Jake Ellenberger
7 Martin Kampmann
8 Josh Koscheck
9 Jon Fitch
10 Tarec Saffiedine

Middleweight
Champion : Anderson Silva
1 Chris Weidman
2 Vitor Belfort
3 Michael Bisping
4 Yushin Okami
5 Mark Munoz
6 Constantinos Philippou
7 Luke Rockhold
8 Hector Lombard
9 Alan Belcher
10 Tim Boetsch 

Light Heavyweight
Champion : Jon Jones
1 Dan Henderson
2 Lyoto Machida
3 Alexander Gustafsson
4 Glover Teixeira
5 Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
6 Rashad Evans
7 Mauricio Rua
8 Phil Davis
9 Ryan Bader
10 Gegard Mousasi 

Heavyweight
Champion : Cain Velasquez
1 Junior dos Santos
2 Fabricio Werdum
3 Daniel Cormier
4 Antonio Silva
5 Frank Mir
6 Alistair Overeem
7 Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
8 Roy Nelson
9 Stefan Struve
10 Shane Carwin


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

don't really have any huge problems with the rankings. i don't like Mir @ 5 or Bisping @ 3

not really sure about how i feel with Frankie being in the top P4P either. even if i scored him as the winner in his last two fights.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

How about Sonnen not being in the top 10 in LHW (or MW)?

Odd.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

'Cause he hasn't fought in that division yet.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hopefully the UFC uses these rankings to decide the next contenders.

Weidman should get the next shot at Silva, and Benevidez vs Johnson 2 look good


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone watch the Rousey Primetime? Gotta say, it was some riveting stuff. Especially the last 8 or so minutes


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, good stuff again from the Primetime team. Slightly uneven but that's to be expected. 

Every time I see Ronda I like her a little more. Hearing her talk about her father was really uncomfortable but a fascinating insight into what drives a top athlete. Haven't seen much of Carmouche but I'm a fan now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hendricks at 1 and Diaz at 3 and yet Diaz gets a shot.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Glad UFC have an offical rankign system. Now fights will make more sense.

Mir is only top 5 because people are still stuck in the days of when it was Cain, JDS, Lesnar, Mir & Carwin at the top of the Division.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

DubC said:


> Hendricks at 1 and Diaz at 3 and yet Diaz gets a shot.


It's all about the money. They are going to use the soundbite of Diaz's calling GSP scared to death.

The Primetime of Rousey/Carmouche was really good. I agree that it was mostly one sided, but the emotion they got out of Rousey about her father and her feelings about the whole situation was heartbreaking, it's one of the only times I felt emotionally invested in an MMA fight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I know its all about money, its going to be hilarious if Diaz actually wins.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Myers said:


> It's all about the money. They are going to use the soundbite of Diaz's calling GSP scared to death.
> 
> The Primetime of Rousey/Carmouche was really good. I agree that it was mostly one sided, but the emotion they got out of Rousey about her father and her feelings about the whole situation was heartbreaking, it's one of the only times I felt emotionally invested in an MMA fight.


Haven't watched a Primetime in a while. Last one I enjoyed was Shields/GSP. UFC did a great job building him up as a challenger to GSP.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

DubC said:


> I know its all about money, its going to be hilarious if Diaz actually wins.


I would take Diaz and GSP over Hendricks, I am not sold on Hendricks tbh. I think if they avoid his knockout left, he won't get past guys like Fitch,Maia,Macdonald, and Condit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Myers said:


> I would take Diaz and GSP over Hendricks, I am not sold on Hendricks tbh. I think if they avoid his knockout left, he won't get past guys like Fitch,Maia,Macdonald, and Condit.


Wow I didnt realize how stacked 158 is, would you take ellenberger over hendricks?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

That's kind of tough, Hendricks has a good wrestling and decent stand up. I would take him in that fight, his win (even though it was close) against Koscheck gives him a higher credibility.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope Ellenberger wrestlefucks the title shot right under Hendricks. As much as Hendricks gloats about his wrestling, I'm sure he's not nearly as good as he says. And Hendricks doesn't seem too tough when he's unable to get the KO early. Just look at his fight with Josh Koschek. Can't really do much when he can't connect with that right hand. There some money to be made on Ellenberger if he's the underdog, because he can wrestle and grind out a decision against Hendricks just like Rick Story did.

Also, why the hell is no one talking about the card next week with Barao vs. McDonald? This could potentially be COTY, and I don't joke when i say that. Of course, it has Barao vs. McDonald for the Interim BW Title, Swanson/Poirer, Manuwa/Diabate, Gunnar Nelson is fighting again, and also Che Mills vs. Matthew Riddle.

Pretty stacked event by Fuel standards. Can't wait :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SWANSON has been on fire lately, hope he gets the win.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I got Poirer by sub for the upset. We'll see what happens.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

http://sports.espn.go.com/sportsnation/feature/index?page=greatestofalltime

Anderson Silva included in ESPNs GOAT athlete poll.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Maia's doing good but he's going to get into a nutshell when he goes against good wrestlers, with striking ability or KO power.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It was pretty surprising how Maia basically dominated Fitch like that. Although GSP would probably jab him to death ala Koscheck and Shields.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"I just told Cain Velasquez I have some good news for ya and some bad news for ya. Good news is you're undoubtedly the greatest fucking heavyweight in the world, bad news is you lost a lot of money " 

So true, but weird to hear Dana just flat out saying that :lmao

Damn did Overeem look nervous as FUCK before his fight with Bigfoot. Weird how he seemed so nervous hugging Rashad and all, and then getting stupidly overconfident and get KTFO'd. It seemed like Overeem was shedding a couple tears there as well. Almost feel bad for the guy, but he deserved to be knocked out after getting cocky like that.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That line from Dana is gold. Plus anything with Chuck automatically gets +10.

Speaking of gold. This might be the best Goldie fuck-up video yet. So many of these lines are ingrained in my memory.






Magnificent Mauy pie.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't care what anyone says, I love Goldie :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

He trains on his own... he's single :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I also love goldie, so is he off the speed?


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

For anyone keeping track of the Eddie Alvarez saga, Ariel Helwani had Bjorn Rebney live on his show and Eddie called in, Ariel told Bjorn and asked to put him through and Bjorn declined and said he would be happy to discuss things off the air.

Even Dana got involved and tweeted AH asking him why Bjorn didn't accept to talking to Eddie live on air.

Kind of feel for Eddie, there's no way that Bellator can match the UFC's offer, they aren't a PPV modelled company and since Zuffa have offered Eddie PPV percentage he should be walking straight into Dana and Lorenzo's office with a pen in his hand. I can't help but think that Bellator are creating all these hoops to jump through as a marketing ploy for more publicity. With their version of TUF and the new TV deal, it's an excellent way to bring casual viewers or the "UFC only" guys into their product to atleast check out the show.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to hate Goldie but now I love the guy. I just learned to accept that he isn't very good and turn it into comedy gold instead of being pissed off by it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

UFC 155 did 600,000 buys apparently. Jesus christ, they're REALLY missing Lesnar. I didn't realize how much he actually meant to pay-per-view. You could pit him up against anyone, and you could've gotten a million buys guaranteed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Punter said:


> UFC 155 did 600,000 buys apparently. Jesus christ, they're REALLY missing Lesnar. I didn't realize how much he actually meant to pay-per-view. You could pit him up against anyone, and you could've gotten a million buys guaranteed.


Not really. He was an insane draw but look who Lesnar got paired with in a bunch of his cards

UFC 81 - Lesnar debut, did okay, 600k buys with a main of Sylvia/Nog
UFC 87 - GSP/Fitch title fight, KenFlo on the co main, Lesnar a bit further down the card, got 625k buys. Pretty standard. 
UFC 91 - Lesnar's first title fight and Couture's first fight in the UFC since his dispute with them. Was always going to go huge. Did over a million buys. First main event but had the help of Couture's return.
UFC 100 - This card was STACKED. Did 1.6 mil. Can you put it all on Lesnar? Sure he had a part but GSP/Alves title fight, rematch for Mir in the HW title fight with Lesnar, Hendo/Bisping + Sexyama which will always help boost a bit with Asian fans. 
UFC 116 - He carried it, i can cop that one. 
UFC 121 - Shields debut, Ortiz, Sanchez, CAIN. He helped carry this one but again it was a pretty decent card. 
UFC 141 - Very similar to 155 in that it had a very solid co-main in Diaz/Cerrone and the title fight. That "only" did 750k

Compare those to 155, you think the casual fan knows that Lauzon/Miller was going to be a fucking sick fight? I was so pumped for that fight but a bunch of my mates didn't have a clue. It was all about JDS/Cain.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think 600,000 is pretty damn good, to be honest. The E would shit their pants if one of their PPV's that wasn't one of the big ones got that number. Shit, I think WM last year did just north of 700,000, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rush said:


> Not really. He was an insane draw but look who Lesnar got paired with in a bunch of his cards
> 
> UFC 81 - Lesnar debut, did okay, 600k buys with a main of Sylvia/Nog
> UFC 87 - GSP/Fitch title fight, KenFlo on the co main, Lesnar a bit further down the card, got 625k buys. Pretty standard.
> ...


UFC 116 is enough to tell how big of a draw Lesnar is, probably the biggest in history. No one gave two fucks about anything other then Lesnar on that card, and to his credit, Carwin was built up as a worthy challenger, but UFC 116 was all Lesnar and his return that people bought that pay-per-view for. Akiyama/Leben was hardly a co-main that got people excited. I believe UFC 116 is the second bought ppv in UFC history as well. UFC 141 did more then GSP's return. 

Especially impressive since Silva/Sonnen II + Ortiz/Griffin II combined could only top 925,000 buys last year, but Lesnar seemed to be able to get such high number so easily. Him with the title against basically anyone could be a guaranteed million buys.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

at UFC 160, JDS vs Overeem and Cain vs Big Foot.

Guess Dana said that today in Dublin.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Cain/Bigfoot :lmao

Does he really think that this fight will be any different. Cain will be +800 at least.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

lol UFC Heavyweight division. 

Werdum vs. Cain or Barnett vs. Cain would've made sense, but Werdum is filming TUF Brazil, and Barnett didn't sign with UFC. lol @ Alistair fucking up the entire plans for the heavyweight division. Atleast after Cain destroys Bigfoot again, we'll get to either see Overeem/Cain or JDS/Cain III by the end of the year.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cain/Bigfoot 2 exactly a year after their last fight? That's gotta be a coincidence.

JDS/Reem is pretty great though, even if it's a little damp following recent events.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cain vs Bigfoot, really? ffs.

JDS/Reem :mark:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Dana's state of the union was great :lmao


Cain/Silva will go exactly like the first fight. And they are going to lose Overeem as a contender for good after the fight with JDS because JDS is going to fucking rape Overeem and he's going to get KTFO again.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bjorn Rebney: "Titties" :lmao

That show keeps getting better every week :lol

EDIT: Tito was fucking hillarious on that show.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Even Dana tweeted about the State Of The Union thing. I hope that brings more traffic to it, it really is a brilliant show.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The days of the old Lion in the UFC might be numbered, because Dana's raging about TRT. 



> "You have guys that go in there 100 percent natural with his talent and natural ability, against someone on TRT, basically someone that's on steroids. I'm absolutely 100 percent against TRT and now I'm going to start fighting it 100 percent with the athletic commissions and I want nothing to do with it."
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2013...rs-were-going-to-test-the-living-s-out-of-you


Bad news for guys like Chael, Vitor and Hendo if this comes to pass. I wouldn't be surprised if Chael goes to the desk full-time after his fight with Jon.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

decent card tomorrow afternoon.

In the fights I care about, Barao, Poirier, Manuwa, Nelson, Jimmo, and Gomez


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Well what he's saying is absolutely correct. TRT is an absolute farce. If you need to undergo the therapy then fine, thats your health problems but that means you retire. Its ridiculous that its allowed.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I definitely could see Chael retiring after his fight with Jones, and I agree with Dana on the subject of TRT.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

I can't believe how long it took for Dana to figure that out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Let's fucking do this. I'm so stoked for this card. On paper, this could easily be the best card of the year. Hoping for my man Michael McDonald to get the KO, but Renan Barao is most likely going to win. Can't bet against Mayday though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Barao is a beast, he's Just subbed McDonald. Can't wait to see him fight Cruz. Good fight, but a pretty poor fight card imo


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

4 for 12 8*D

Good for Barao. McDonald visibly gassed out beginning of Round 3 and was doing well before that. The thing that impressed me most was McDonald's jiu jitsu defense (obviously, before he tapped out). Got out of some terrible positions throughout the fight that Renan had him in. He'll be back. He's only going to get better from here on out. Dudes only 22 and will definitely be champion one day. 

Also, Gunnar Nelson looked pretty bad tonight despite the win. Great ground game, but his striking leaves alot to be desired. Hands too low, ate too many shots, crappy defense, seemed far too cocky. Polish up those stand up skills, and you got a real contender right there.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone see Cruz vs Barao taking place on a PPV card or UFC on FOX?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cruz isn't going to be ready to go for a while still. Barao could easily get another interm title defense in in that time. 

Pretty lame card this afternoon. Couple moments of excitement, but I was pretty disapointed on the whole.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Dana still being a fucking badass. 

I agree with everything he said though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Punter said:


> 4 for 12 8*D
> 
> Good for Barao. McDonald visibly gassed out beginning of Round 3 and was doing well before that. The thing that impressed me most was McDonald's jiu jitsu defense (obviously, before he tapped out). Got out of some terrible positions throughout the fight that Renan had him in. He'll be back. He's only going to get better from here on out. Dudes only 22 and will definitely be champion one day.
> 
> *Also, Gunnar Nelson looked pretty bad tonight despite the win*. Great ground game, but his striking leaves alot to be desired. Hands too low, ate too many shots, crappy defense, seemed far too cocky. Polish up those stand up skills, and you got a real contender right there.



What? I thought he looked pretty good, especially in the 3rd. He's like the white Machida, same stance and everything. 

Last night was pretty average overall. Expected Barao to take him into the championship rounds and finish him there and thats what he did. I like how he kept the knee on his stomach so he couldn't turn into it, smart. Not a lot of guys do it that way.

And what the fuck was the one judge watching when he gave the fight to Che Mills? Dude clearly lost every round to Riddle. 

James Te Huna also had the best fucking entrance in UFC history last night with his Men In Black Entrance: http://www.ufc.com/media/ufc-on-fuel-tv-7-james-te-huna-walkout

Apparently Nick Diaz has no showed 3 Countdown tapings in a row :lmao

According to Dana, Anderson said he can make 170 easily. GSP has officially run out of excuses if that's the case.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Premium Walls said:


> What? I thought he looked pretty good, especially in the 3rd. He's like the white Machida, same stance and everything.


Same stance and everything, I agree. But nowhere NEAR as good or explosive. Rewatch the fight. Gunnar was getting tagged with strong shots alot, had his hands down, didn't exactly engage (which is fine since he wanted to counter strike, but he was still off). 

I'm not saying his standup is AWFUL. It's actually decent. He throws some nice kicks and mixes things up. And he has a great chin too. But that kid has a world class ground game, and if he could improve his striking game to that top level, he'll be an unstoppable beast.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not saying he's exactly like Machida, because he isn't. And yeah, he had his hands down but a lot of those shots missed and he landed almost all of his damage with his ground and pound, which was fairly decent. He's also remarkably calm in there for someone so young. He could be extreamly good in the future, dude is only 24. He looks like he's in his 30's, though.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

According to Dana, Nick Diaz "no showed" 3 Countdown show tapings and cost the UFC "a shit ton of money". Diaz's lawyer has since come out and said that isn't true and that after contacting the UFC regarding dates they had never heard about Nick's done a taping.

Dana:



> Nick Diaz would be an interesting Countdown show, too,” White shot back sarcastically, “if we could get him to show up for those.
> “Imagine how good his Countdown show would be. You think his video blog would be great? How about if he had a professionally shot, by professionals, the best in the business, the best at cutting and producing features on athletes. Imagine how (expletive) good that would be.
> 
> First we gotta get him to show up for the (expletive) interviews and then we can do it. How many has he missed, four? Three. He's missed three
> ...


Nick's lawyer: 



> Dana is mistaken. There is no ‘crew rolling around Stockton' and Nick did not ‘miss' three interviews,” Jonathan Tweedale, a lawyer with the Nick Diaz camp, told MMAWeekly.com on Sunday.
> 
> In fact, several earlier dates were arranged without Nick's knowledge and with no notice to Nick. When Nick learned what had happened, I assisted him in arranging a date and time directly (Thursday, Feb. 14). Nick arrived early and was in good spirits at that Feb. 14 date – the one and only date he knew about in advance.
> 
> Nick requires things to be done in an organized and orderly manner. That is the kind of professional he is.


If I was taking a wild guess, the UFC's media team dropped dates on Nick last minute and he was basically like "Fuck that". Dana is happy to say some crazy shit to the media but I don't think he'd throw one of his fighters under the bus unless there was an inkling of truth in what he was saying.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know. I don't think he'll be able to beat anyone on that top level at WW with that type of stand up. I've eaten my words before though, so I might be wrong. 

Gunnar's ground game is fucking fantastic though. He shoots for those takedowns like a bullet.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He's 24. He has all the time in the world to improve. I'm not saying he's going to take out GSP or anything. Anderson will do that if he drops to 170.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck Anderson. I want someone to beat him. ANYONE.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jones will smash him when they fight. He's the only one I see doing it. Fuck Weidnman.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Rory Macdonald is out for UFC 158, Hendricks is now facing Condit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Punter said:


> Fuck Anderson. I want someone to beat him. ANYONE.


:asilva you mirin lad?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It annoys me that he's that good. Fuck that guy. I know it won't happen, but if Weidman somehow beats Anderson I'll :mark: like fucking crazy.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Even Jones gets murdered on his feet against Anderson, and tbh I don't think anyone in MMA beats him standing up.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If Jones stands with him, odds are he's fucked. I think Jones will just Sonnen him but he'll finish him.







Best Q&A yet, by far, holy fuck :lmao


On Thursday Dana is going to be on the Rogan podcast. FINALLY :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I was just about to say. Dana FUCKING White FINALLY going to be on the podcast. Can't wait :mark:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Glover Teixera vs Ryan Bader and KJ Noons vs Donald Ceronne was added to UFC 160. I am fairly confident Bader will derail Glovers hype train, and Noons is going to get schooled by Cerrone.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuck that, Cerrone will win


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hopefully Bader brings his wrestling shoes. I think any good wrestler can grind out a decision against Glover.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

UFC released 15 fighters today. Here is the list:

Jon Fitch
Wagner Prado
Mike Russow
Jacob Volkmann
Vladimir Matyushenko
Che Mills
Jay Hieron
Terry Etim
Paul Sass
Jorge Santiago
Mike Stumpf
Simeon Thoresen
C.J. Keith
Motonobu Tezuka
Josh Grispi
Ulysses Gomez

Source: http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/2/2...mong-16-fighters-released-from-ufc-on-tuesday


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jon Fitch? Fucking really? That's really harsh. He lost to Damian Maia who's been on a roll as of late, and a lucky punch against Hendrick. That's it. No way he deserved to be released. That shit makes me mad. Dude is a bona fide Top 10 Welterweight.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

Jon Fitch wowwwwww

hes still in their Top 10 and hes gone?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sass? is he on some losing streak i don't know about.


aww fuck Russow is gone along with the hammerfist of doom.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

They should have cut Yoshihiro Akiyama instead of Jon Fitch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

How many of us will truly miss fitch? whether it's fair or not.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

He may not have been the most exciting fighter, but I liked him. He had no right to be cut when fucking guys like Mike Ricci are still in the UFC. Akiyama and Hardy are still on the roster after 4 losses straight. Jon had no right to be cut.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Surprising to see Fitch cut. I guess the influx of SF talent has a lot to do with that. The list of released fighters is filled with guys who had underwhelming performances in recent fights.

This is just messed up though:

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/2/20/4009682/ulysses-gomez-learns-about-his-ufc-release

In other news, 160 is giving me a raging clue. (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucked up for gomez if he never even knew.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TITO :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Some other recent losers that can be cut. Mike Stumpf, Edwin Figueroa, Milton Vieira, Leonard Garcia, Byron Bloodworth, Chris Leben, Jared Papazian, John Cofer, Reuben Duran, Nick Catone, Jonathan Brookins, Shane del Rosario.

Some of those guys might have already been cut for all I know.


----------



## Positive Balance (Dec 18, 2012)

Punter said:


> He may not have been the most exciting fighter, but I liked him. He had no right to be cut when fucking guys like Mike Ricci are still in the UFC. Akiyama and Hardy are still on the roster after 4 losses straight. Jon had no right to be cut.


Mike Ricci? Forget about him, check this out...

Josh Neer who fights in the UFC's welterweight division is coming off a KO loss and a submission in his last fight to....Justin Edwards and he's on the main card of the PPV this Saturday(as a replacement but still)

If Josh Neer, Robbie Lawler, and Court McGee can be a UFC Welterweight then there is no reason on this earth why Jon Fitch can't be one.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Wtf is up with firing Fitch? Dana sings his praises for his fight with Silva, then he get's his own medicine from Maia and he's cut? That's fucking bullshit and this legit pissed me off when I read it earlier today. That's not fair, at all. I have a feeling the internet is going to get him back into the UFC soon, though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WTF Fitch loses what 3 times in the last 5 years and gets cut? He may not be the most exciting guy but thats bullshit.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

And I doubt the dude was pulling in boat loads per fight either. Bellator should snatch him up, he'd own that division.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> How many of us will truly miss fitch? whether it's fair or not.


I liked Fitch. 



Premium Walls said:


> And I doubt the dude was pulling in boat loads per fight either. Bellator should snatch him up, he'd own that division.


He would absolutely rape Bellator and i wouldn;t be surprised if Rebney jizzed himself when he saw the UFC cut him. 



Smith_Jensen said:


> UFC released 15 fighters today. Here is the list:
> 
> Jon Fitch
> Wagner Prado
> ...


Bunch of bullshit in here.

Fitch - In the past 5 years since his loss to GSP he's won 6 fights and only lost to a fluke punch and a quality WW. Utter bullshit he got released.

Gomez - Has lost 2 straight but come the fuck on, how many flyweight's is there in the UFC, like 6? :kobe

Sass - On a 2 fight loss streak but the dude is 13-2, and 2-2 in the UFC.

Volkmann - 1 fight loss streak, 6-4 in the UFC 

Hieron - May have lost his 2 fights but look at who they were against, Ellenberger and Woodley. Thats 2 tough fights. 

Russow - Dude is 4-2 in the UFC. Pretty harsh.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Random Twitter guy: @danawhite I get it's ur business; howevr, tossing Fitch completely shits on the UFC's legitimacy.I'm 100% done wasting my $ on ur craziness

Dana White: @RickBuchholz fuck u goof

:lmao


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

so stupid how fitch gets realised, dana never liekd him but still what a dumbass for letting him go, and other news anyone thinking hendo is going land an H-bomb this weekend or you think Machida will be too quick?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I think Dana just mad because Velasquez/Overeem and Silva/Rashad aren't going to be happening 8*D


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

This video gave me goosebumps, instantly made me want to watch that card. I love this whole documentary look thing UFC are doing in their stuff recently, it's done wonders for TUF in my opinion.

Also, war Hunt.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JRE with DFW soon :mark:

Redban and Nick the Tooth will bee in the same room. Two man childs in the same room. I fucking can't :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bellator is in the middle of an outstanding show right now. God Bellator is on a good run right now. Shame they don't get more viewers.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Jesus, King Mo just got knocked out. WOW!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KNOCKED THE FUDGE OUT!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Dana on Fitch's release:

_

"This is a fucking sport, just like any other sport," said UFC President Dana White after the UFC 157 press conference (watch that here) earlier this afternoon. "It's just like Major League Baseball, NFL, NBA or any other sport.... I was reading on Twitter that this is a travesty, like it's a tidal wave that hit the biggest populated place on fucking planet Earth and wiped out tons of women and children and tons of innocent people. Give me a fucking break. This is a sport just like any other sport. (Charles) Woodson just got cut! The Green Bay Packers just cut Woodson, okay? And, one million other guys are getting cut, traded and everything else."

"Jon Fitch is ranked number nine," White explained. "He was ranked number one, he fought for the title, he was ranked number two, he was ranked number three, six, seven and now he is nine. That’s called the downside of your career. He’s on the downside. He’s lost two fights, one draw and won one fight."

"The response that Jon Fitch has had is awesome -- I'm glad that many people are behind him and support him," he said. "That's not a bad thing -- good for him. And guess what's going to happen? He will end up at Bellator -- or one of these other organizations -- and he will win a world title. He will smash every single guy over there."

"People say all the time that I hated Jon Fitch and I've hated him forever and he’s been waiting to cut him since the video game deal," he said. "Are you fucking shitting me? There is nobody in the history of this business that I hated more than Tito Ortiz.... He ended his career in the UFC.... No hard feelings. This whole Jon Fitch vs. Dana battle is so fucking overrated. I don’t have one ounce of hate for Jon Fitch. I don’t. I don’t hate the guy at all, I don’t even dislike him. Not even a little bit. I like Jon Fitch."
_


Funny, considering Wandi has one of the worst UFC records, has been on the downside for 5 fucking years and he's main eventing a card soon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats a good point Walls. I think thats a bunch of BS, Dana just doesn't see a money making opportunity off Fitch so he canned him. He should just say as much.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree. This whole Fitch thing legit makes me mad and I don't know why. Whenever someone else gets cut, even if it's questionable, I just go "Huh, that sucks" and move on. But this actually pisses me off.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Thing about Fitch is that he's a boring fighting in a spectator sport. Reasons why Wanderlei, Leben, and Hardy are still around is because they are marketable and most of all exciting to watch, win or lose. Fitch just didn't have it and so he's expendable plain and simple.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He shouldn't lose his job because Uncle Dana doesn't like his style. Sonnen has the same grinding style as Fitch does, yet he's fucking everywhere. And yes, Chael is far more marketable than Fitch before anyone says anything. But that shouldn't matter. Fitch's cut isn't justifiable when you have guys like Wandi main eventing. Dana has been on a "I hate wrestlers" kick for awhile now and that's a main reason Fitch got cut. To say it isn't is bullshit. Wandi still has a job. That nullifies everything Dana said about Fitch.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dana saying that he cut a guy ranked 9th in the UFC Welterweight division because he's on the "downside" of his career is one of the stupidest things I've ever heard. He lost to Damian Maia whose been on a MASSIVE tear as of late, a lucky 13 second punch against Hendricks, and a draw against BJ which I personally thought he won. On top of that, he had one of the best fights of the year vs. Erick Silva. 

LOL at "downside". Fitch is still easily Top 10, maybe even Top 5, and can beat 90% of people in that division. "Downside" my ass. He had no right to be cut, and I'll always hold this decision against Dana, as much as I love him.

EDIT: Dana apparently said that they're going to be doing 100 more cuts. And he also said that if Faber loses to Menjivar this Saturday, he'll likely be cut too. If true, then HOLY FUCK to both those things.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

As much as I can't stand Faber, if he got cut I'd be as pissed about that as Fitch. And Dana has said a bunch of times now that those rankings aren't the internal rankings anyway, so him using the #9 thing is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuck that statement didnt sit right with me, I fail to see how he is in a downside when in October he got awarded Fight of The Night.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:faber

If he gets cut that would be the biggest load of shit. In the UFC he's lost to 2 guys, Dominic Cruz and Renan Barao who are both legit. Still i hope they do start cutting fighters and Bellator seize this opportunity to rise up and give the UFC some proper competition which is sorely lacking. The road the UFC seems to be taking is going to steer it so far away from a proper sport its not funny.

Also cutting a top 10 guy is retarded no matter what. If a guy ranked 15th in the world loses, do you cut him? Fuck Dana makes some questionable decisions sometimes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Dana should have cut Frankie Edgar by his logic.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Leonard Garcia loses his last 4 fights and he's still employed because he's best buds with Dana fpalm


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That Faber thing was apparently misconstrued. At least that's what I gathered from the Dana/Ariel interview.

sounds like the UFC just has way too many guys. Probably because of the Strikeforce fold.

Figured something like this might happen. STF was just too big.

as for Fitch. I just don't know.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I watched the post media scrum with Dana and guys asked him about Garcia and Hardy and he basically ignored those questions and kept saying Fitch was on a down slide. Then he kept bringing up the rankings, which again, he has said many times now are not the internal rankings at all which are the ones that really matter anyway at the end of the day. So that shouldn't be a factor. His other excuse was that Fitch is expensive and that him getting the decision win over someone like Silva proved he was on the down slide. What? Annoyed me how he basically ignored the Garcia questions and his logic doesn't make sense. 

Watched the last episode of Primetime, these were the best ones they have done by far. But I get the sense that Ronda is breaking, I can see it in her eyes. She keeps saying over and over again that she can handle it, blah blah and I know it's cliche as fuck to say, but I can see it in her eyes that it's wearing on her. That doesn't mean she won't go out on Saturday and snap Liz's arm in half, mind you. And even if it has broken her a bit, it's understandable. She's under fuck tons of pressure constantly. And I have no idea how she functions on the diet she has, either. Doesn't seem healthy at all but I guess it is for her.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I get that Fitch is an expensive fighter for the UFC, especially considering he's not doing well lately, but as the UFC you want to have the best fighters in the business in every weight class and Fitch fits that profile. He kept glancing over Fitch winning against Silva, saying Silva had never fought in the UFC before so it didn't really count. If you look at the overall picture Fitch deserved at least one more fight, but I understand the money aspect of it all. I wish journalists would stand up against Dana's bullshit sometimes. 

About the Dan Hardy thing, he said Hardy goes out there and tries to put on entertaining fights and knock people out. That's why he was kept around. I get that reason too, but Fitch just fought in a fight of the night. Fitch lost twice against tough opponents, Hardy lost like, what, 3 fights in a row? Not even against the best either. Hardy is being kept around 'cause of his marketability in England.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm sure Fitch earns a lot more money than Garcia and even Hardy. 

Us fans don't know exactly how much they get paid and Fitch moving down from (co)main event level to the mid card, his manager probably wouldn't agree to a pay cut n Dana be all like fuck you try get paid this much money elsewhere. Just my guess.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If it was about Fitch wanting too much money then they would have said that.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It's a pretty strange situation but I can see the thought process. I'm not saying that I agree with it. Fitch is a legit top 10 WW. The UFC shouldn't be cutting anyone that loses two fights to top 5 talent, but with the influx of new fighters and the overabundance of contracts (100 more than they should have); it makes business sense to cut a guy who's earning big money, not bringing any in, producing boring fights, and slipping down the rankings.

I have to say I much preferred the 3 fight losing streak method though. It seems incredibly harsh to cut a guy after 1 loss. Especially a TOP fighter.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So according to Rebney, they won't be signing Fitch to Bellator.


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

who are everybody's favorite fighters?

mine are Jon Jones, Anthony Pettis and Dos Santos.

How do you guys think Bellator will do?


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Hardy is also one of the most popular fighters in England so he was kept around. Fitch makes no fucking sense at all 1-2 in his last 3 win over silva, flash ko to hendricks, and lost to Maia who has looked great at 170 shouldnt get you cut. I understand keeping guys who bang but they dont even have the best guys in the world who do that. Why not sign Manhouf or others like him if you want just bleed. Dana makes no fucking sense and the shit like this makes people fight safe as fuck and boring. This why i stopped watching mma for the most part. Its like being in the nba and fucking up a dunk will get you cut so everyone just jump shoots.

Sent from my MB855 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Is it me or does 157 seem to be flying under the radar?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Just you. ESPN is covering this extensively because of the female fight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good, Im HYPE for this event.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I very excited tomorrow, I am going to get there around 1pm and get a good buzz going so I won't buy any beer in the Honda Center. I am also going to try and troll Kos because that ****** wouldn't give me an autograph the last time I went.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm hyped for 157 as well. pretty strong main card.

also looking forward to Lavar Johnson's fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

My body is ready. Only pick I'm really doubting is Henderson, so I hope he can get the KO tomorrow night.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Pumped for this.

Hope Faber gets killed and Rousey breaks an arm.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll be devastated if Faber loses. Not even arsed about Rousey anymore in all fairness, i would love to see her get banged out. Wishful thinking. 

I'm actually more excited for 158.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

158 is meh now that Rory's not on tbh. GSP/Diaz and Condit/Hendricks hardly interest me.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Gutted to find out Brock Jardine isn't this monster












Boulle said:


> I'll be devastated if Faber loses. Not even arsed about Rousey anymore in all fairness, i would love to see her get banged out. Wishful thinking.
> 
> I'm actually more excited for 158.


Liz is 8/1 for a reason, she will get broken in half.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Punter said:


> 158 is meh now that Rory's not on tbh. GSP/Diaz and Condit/Hendricks hardly interest me.


Yeah It's a shame about Rory your right but it's all about GSP/Diaz for me. 

I'm looking forward to see what Koscheck can do tonight. 



ROUSEY said:


> Liz is 8/1 for a reason, she will get broken in half.


I said "wishful thinking" and ano she probaly won't win but I'll still be supporting her. Don't mind backing the underdog at times.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Diaz getting a title shot is a joke tbh. The UFC giving out title shots to guys who don't deserve it a lot lately.

Diaz vs GSP
Sonnen vs Jones
And yu could say Edgar vs Aldo as Edgar had never fought at FW, and also lost his past 2 fights


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Rousey
Machida
Faber
McGhee
Kos

will mark for a H bomb but dont see him catching Machida


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't put Carmouche on my accumulator on second thoughs. I'll have to put a separate bet on her. 

Rousey
Koscheck
McGee
Faber
Henderson


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Gonna pick Carmouche for the fuck of it.

Carmouche
Machida
Menjivar
McGee
KOSCHECK

Just ordered the ppv, cant wait!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Go get a Tapology account you fuckers. I'm feeling left out


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Can't believe UFC made all those roster cuts.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Combat Analyst said:


> Can't believe UFC made all those roster cuts.


I know, 16 of them wasn't is? Paul sass surprised me being one of them.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> Go get a Tapology account you fuckers. I'm feeling left out


I dont want a public record and stats of how bad I am at picking winners:bron3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:rogan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Boulle said:


> I said "wishful thinking" and ano she probaly won't win but I'll still be supporting her. Don't mind backing the underdog at times.


I'm all for backing the underdogs, except when it's clearly going to be a one sided beat down :


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Hitting up the good ole' Buffalo Wild Wings tonight. I have Rousey, Hendo, Faber and Koscheck. Pretty much all chalk.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> I dont want a public record and stats of how bad I am at picking winners:bron3


You absolutely cannot be worse then me. I guarantee it :lol



ROUSEY said:


> :rogan


Lawler over Douchechek? :kobe

I shouldn't be talking though. I picked Henderson over Machida :lmao


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

ROUSEY said:


> I'm all for backing the underdogs, except when it's clearly going to be a one sided beat down :


Yeah alright but yeno at some point she's gonna lose. And I'll be dead happy. 

I see the odds that she'll win like but things happen and I'm not always gonna back the fave. Done it on the horses enough to know that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Punter said:


> Lawler over Douchechek? :kobe
> 
> I shouldn't be talking though. I picked Henderson over Machida :lmao


Don't worry, I was just going against the general pick here so I could possibly have something to brag about :lmao I'm a Koscheck fan so I'm happy either way.



Boulle said:


> Yeah alright but yeno at some point she's gonna lose. And I'll be dead happy.
> 
> I see the odds that she'll win like but things happen and I'm not always gonna back the fave. Done it on the horses enough to know that.


We'll see who gets the bragging rights when Rousey snaps her arm off and beats her over the head with it.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

ROUSEY said:


> We'll see who gets the bragging rights when Rousey snaps her arm off and beats her over the head with it.


Sound. As long as nick diaz doesn't sweep her of her feet and congratulate her I can deal with it. She talks like she's stoned. Boss her!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

In the words of Joey Diaz, she's going to be 'throwing side kicks for Jesus' - Kill her Rowdy.



Boulle said:


> Sound. As long as nick diaz doesn't sweep her of her feet and congratulate her I can deal with it. She talks like she's stoned. Boss her!


Sensing a bit of jealously coming from around this general direction.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rousey
Machida
Faber 
McGee
Koscheck


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

ROUSEY;14501393
Sensing a bit of jealously coming from around this general direction.[/QUOTE said:


> obvs cause Nicks my hero.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Great fight between Bermudez and Grice. Both guys brought it.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

that was a fucking war, great fight, sd for Bermudez seems about right


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So Grice and Bermudez have FOTN already! OMG that was a war, and Grice will not DIE! Should order but just gonna watch the post show on Fuel.

Would have scored it a draw, just to see it again!


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Go head Michael. Be good this.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

You absolute beauty. Well in Chisea.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Chisea's beard choked out Kuivanen.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Chisea's beard choked out Kuivanen.


hahaha he's a dirty jesus.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Can't wait for Johnson to get back on track. Really want to see him move back up through the ranks.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh look, this thread is actually alive during an event. 


ROUSEY DRAWS 8*D


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm gonna kick off if i get any more ads across my feed. stop it!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My predictions;

Rousey via Submission round 1
Machida via decision
Faber via TKO round 2
Neer via decision
Koscheck via decision


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well Schaub just killed everyone's buzz...


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

the boos tho!!


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

I was hoping for Johnson to knock Schaub out. Instead, Schaub lay-n-prayed Johnson to victory.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

My nerves are gone for Carmouche. Sort her out girl,. I can't cope with this wait.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

tbh she has a decent chance of winning. Rousey cannot box for shit. If Carmouche can avoid the ground at all costs then she'll win. However as soon as it hits the ground, bet the house on Rousey.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

In the fights I care about tonight, Koscheck, Faber (although I would love it if Menjivar won), and Machida.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

It's hard lines isnt it. And the rousey arse licking going on is making me heave. I'd love Carmouche to knock her out yanno, your right tho, judo and all the ground skills Rousey has makes a massive issue for Carmouche. I'd love to see it go more than one round. Be assed with another arm bar. It's likely tho.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That was a ridiculous stoppage. Way too early.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Good win for Robbie Lawler. The stoppage was a bit premature but I don't think it made that much of a difference as Lawler was dropping bombs on Koscheck plus Koscheck wasn't defending much.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

It made a difference seeing as Kos was still all there, he wasn't in a bad way at all (by that i mean he wasn't about to go to sleep. obviously it was a bad position)


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

was that like 4 minutes haha!! he'd only have continued to batter Koscheck imo.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

big shots but Kos can take a lot more than that.

Herb Dean (rightly)didnt stop the Grice fight and he looked more out of it, so did Bermudez in the first round for that matter.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

why did they stop it so early like? in a fairness, it was quick that.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Never thought I'd be tremendously excited for a female fight, but this might be a good fight


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Neer is getting fucked on. McGee just lighting him up with every combo.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I was gonna post Neer is putting on the worst fight in recent UFC memory, but somehow Neer turned it around and won round 2. This round should be interesting.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

30-27 McGee. Easy win for Mcgee, should've finished it.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Very good fight between McGee and Neer. I agree with the judges in giving the decision to McGee's beard.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Rush said:


> 30-27 McGee. Easy win for Mcgee, should've finished it.


I could see Neer winning round 2, but the other 2 rounds he clearly lost. The first round was a joke; he stood there and got punched for 5 minutes. 2nd half of Round 2 he got the upper hand I thought.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

FABERRRRRRRRR


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My boy Faber's time to shine. Needs a win here.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I think Faber is going to lose, unfortunate for the desires of the above people :kobe2


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

nah he's looking shit hot.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! Faber with a standing rear naked choke. Amazing.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Faber is on your back. Solution: go backwards and drop him as opposed to standing there. 

Is that illegal in UFC now? I don't get it.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

whaaahhhhhhhhh VICTORY!!


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Faber has the submission of the night for now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Brilliant transition to a standing rear naked choke. FABER. Hey walls, where you at son? :faber :faber :faber :faber



Freeloader said:


> Faber is on your back. Solution: go backwards and drop him as opposed to standing there.
> 
> Is that illegal in UFC now? I don't get it.


how long have you been watching MMA for? Thats just putting yourself in a bad position. You're not going to let go of the deep choke and he had a body triangle locked in.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

My first row streams are down!! fuckkk. can anyone help me out?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Rush said:


> how long have you been watching MMA for?


Since before UFC even existed. 



> Thats just putting yourself in a bad position. You're not going to let go of the deep choke and he had a body triangle locked in.


If you are going to just get choked out like that, then you might as well give it a shot. Bad position entirely depends on how the person in question is dropped. Menjivar basically sat there and let himself get choked out to the point I thought it was against the rules now to drop people from a height or something.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

that kenny robertson sub was delish.

just realized I have to attend a bday party the night of GSP v Diaz, fuckin bent.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Henderson looks an absolute beast. come on lad!!!!


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

How did you score Machida vs Henderson? This is a tough fight to score.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Henderson didn't really lose, but Machida won the scorecards. Felt like I watching Sugar Ray vs Marvin Hagler


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Thought Henderson had that there. Gutted.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Machida beat him, but still a close fight IMO. Henderson should've embraced the grind.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

I scored the fight 29-28 in favor of Henderson. I gave the first round to Machida and the third to Henderson. I wasn't sure of who won the 2nd round but I thought Henderson pushed the action for most of that round.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfect decision by the judges.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Machida won that fight. Horrible fight but it was exactly what i expected given their styles of fighting.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Put her on her arse Liz. Satisfaction!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Let's go Ronda - break her. Be kinda cool if she just won it with an uppercut though.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Ronda wins via armbar..............again

But give Liz credit, she almost finished Ronda. Good fight.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm sure Ronda learned a lesson in this fight about not overestimating yourself, but she still won thankfully. She needs some opponents.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought that was great, wish it had gone on longer


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Liz put up a decent fight. I'm gutted for her. Fuck off rousey.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

My UFC 157 thoughts:

Fight of the Night - Dennis Bermudez vs. Matt Grice
Submission of the Night - Urijah Faber and Ronda Rousey

Tonight was a decent night of fights. Four out of the five fights on the main card were good and two of the four fights on the FX prelims were good. 8/10 for UFC 157.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Machida won, exactly the way I thought the fight was gonna go.

great ME, Rowdy Ronda is incredible, pretty good night of fights overall, lot of contenders for sub of the night.

anyone who missed the Bermudez fight watch the replay on now, you wont regret it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That was beautiful technique by Ronda to set up the armbar. 


Would love to roll with her one day, just to see how easily she could snap my arm :lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Good PPV. All fights enjoyable with the exception of Machida/Henderson but that was to be expected really given their styles. A few good moments though. Machida rightfully won that one imo though it was very close. As for the main event, good to see. Rousey was in trouble but showed great defence and fortitude to get out of a tricky situation and her technique to get Carmouche into the Armbar was stellar. Carmouche will probably be a bit disappointed nearly making it to the Second Round. Faber was great. Loved that submission. He was like a monkey in a tree


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The crowd went fucking nuts when faber won and when Ronda did anything. It was a good night of live fights.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

I enjoyed it. it was a boss night of fighting, Faber was amazing. Nice one for sorting my stream out too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought it was an underwhelming card. Aside from Bermudez and Ronda, nothing noteworthy to me. I was hoping a tit would pop out, but Ronda wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I will say I enjoyed this card much more then 156, which underwhelemed me so much.

Johnson, Jardine, and Villefort all disappoint me. I was skating uphill with Henderson, going with heart more then mind. And Kos was a premature stoppage if I've ever seen one. Step up yo game Herb Dean :kobe


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i thought that aside from Hendo/Machida that it was a decent card. Faber and Rousey winning are always going to make me think favourably about an event though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

It was about the same for me. I can agree that 157 edged out 156 in terms of quality. I liked Maia owning Fitch in his own game, Edgar/Aldo was fun to watch to see Edgar gut it out, Woodley had a highlight reel debut knockout. Really nothing exceptional, just solid stuff from 156. At least 157 had Rousey's arm bar and electric debut, an early FOTY candidate in Bermudez/Grice, and a sick knee bar. 

Other than that, both cards didn't deliver. Edgar/Aldo and Hendo/Machida both put me to sleep at times.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I was just about to ask you to make a ROUSEY smiley since we so desperately need one. Excellent. Good man Rush.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

The UFC 157 fight night bonuses:

Fight of the Night - Dennis Bermudez vs. Matt Grice
Knockout of the Night - Robbie Lawler
Submission of the Night - Kenny Robertson


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Carmouche said she had the neck crank positioned across Ronda Rousey's teeth not her neck and has teeth marks to prove it


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

From where I was sitting all the UFC fighters attending walked by me, I was able to shake hands with Souza, Meisha Tate, Shogun,Liddell,Demtrious Johnson, and Michael Bisping. We trolled Bisping by chanting TRT after he walked by.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Myers, did you get any good souvenir and autographs? Also what was your favorite fight of the night?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't get any autographs, we decided to go to the brewery across the street instead. The best fight was the Faber fight mostly because the crowd was crazy for that fight. The very first prelim fight with Villefort was very good too. Next time I want to get the $250 seats, in that area there's room to walk around and people were able just to walk up to where the fighters were sitting and get pictures with them.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

fucken Koscheck froze and got knocked out i wasn't happy. hes better than that guy

Edit: On UFC rankings Chael Sonnen is #10 Contender at Middleweight bwhahahaha


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The Burmudez fight was fucking crazy, FOTN for sure.

When Ronda's face was turning blue, for a split second I was like "Well, Dana must be shitting his pants right now", but credit to Rousey for basically just muscling her way out of it. And the way Rousey set up the Arm Bar was the same as she always does, same roll, same everything. And these chicks still can't stop it, it's interesting. But that's doing it since you were 8 for you, I guess.

Machida won, as I knew he would. I knew Hendo would be too slow for him and I was correct. It was great to watch Hendo get frustrated. Machida didn't run, you just weren't fast enough to hit him. Big difference. I enjoyed the fight a lot and Machida clearly won. 

Credit to Faber for a really nice RNC. Chiesa's was better, though. The way he stuck to Anton was beautiful. 

McGee beat the shit out of Neer in a really good fight. Crazy McGee broke Diaz's record. 

The Koscheck/Lawler fight was stopped a tad early but it's not like Robbie was going to stop hitting him anyway. It was early but it stopped Koscheck from getting his face smashed in further, so there is that positive about it.

I got all my predictions right, minus the Lawler/Koscheck fight.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I recently found out that my roommate's sister is Leslie "The Peacemaker" Smith and she is fighting Sara Kaufman at the next Invicta show in April. The crazy thing is that it was announced today that Kaufman is signed with the UFC and will be crossing over after this fight with Smith. I would like to think if she can get past Kaufmann she will get a UFC contract, and maybe I can freeload some tickets to UFC events :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Early estimates on twitter for UFC 157 are going as high as 650,000. Holy fuck if that's true.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Apparently it's actually closer to 400,000. lol @ 650,000, not a chance for that fight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Still a great sign that the event did great, I would think they didnt expect for it to do so well.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I expected around 300,000, so it was a nice surprise to see it do so well. I think Ronda/Cyborg or Ronda/Gina could do upwards of 600,000 but I doubt the Gina fight ever happens.

This high kick is pretty crazy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Jhb0M0LAFLU

Guy should have known better as soon as the other guy switched stances.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ, is that kid alive after that? That sound is scary.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know why he got caught with that kick. As soon as the guy switched stances it was very obvious he was looking for the kick. Keep your hands up, kids.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Why isnt Gina fighting anymore?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Because she makes far more money doing movies.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Haywire was so fucking horrible :lmao but more power to her for making money.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Is the lad smiling at the end of that video when he's on the floor?

Must have been a good knockout as he clearly doesn't know what the fuck happened.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was so fucking confused my the plot in Haywire. I had to read the wiki entry to figure out what I had just watched.

People will forget that Faber, Henderson, and Machida all helped contribute to that PPV number. All credit will be given to Rousey.

Baseline for a US based PPV is about 225,000 for the UFC right now. Faber/Hendo/Machida are responsible for tens of thousands of buys. People who bought the show for them more than they bought the show for Ronda.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*SD State Senator Steve Hickey discusses MMA regulation in South Dakota*
https://archive.org/details/SdStateSenatorSteveHickeyDiscussesMmaRegulationInSouthDakota

- Steve Hickey, South Dakota State Representative, spends some time with The Sports Lounge discussing his stance on banning Mixed Martial Arts in South Dakota.

http://www.argusleader.com/article/...-plan-oversees-boxing-bans-mixed-martial-arts

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...lls-mma-child-porn-sports-211336228--mma.html


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So, Riddle tested positive for weed again and just got released :lmao

Overeem got his testosterone tested the day after the Big Foot fight and he's apparently below normal levels now. That's what happens when you abuse roids. Your body gets used to not having to make as much testosterone anymore and over time ceases production. Makes sense why Reem wasn't nearly as ripped and had a bit of a stomach on him. 

Demetrious Johnson is injured and is out of his title fight in April. Will be interesting to see if the women get bumped up to the main event, as they were co-main. 


And apparently Benson Henderson asked to move up to fight GSP but Dana said no. Would be an interesting fight, as Benson is a gigantic LW and walks around between 170-190 anyway.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

UFC aren't fucking around anymore. I bet it's starting to make a lot of guys adjust. I wouldn't be surprised if they started cutting any boring fighters that test positive, first time. You could tell that Dana was pretty pissed at Riddle after his performance in London. He was probably beaming that he had a reason to cut him. The guy has no one to blame but himself though. He did an interview before the fight and basically talked about how he was going to be as boring as he could be in that fight, because he felt disrespected for some reason or another (can't remember). If he put in a good performance they probably would've let it slide.

Interesting about Overeem although not surprising. Just further confirmation that he definitely was on roids (as if we needed any more proof) and that his explanation of a crooked doctor tricking him was BS. I guess he'll be the next guy to apply for TRT.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Dana said that Faber/Jorgensen is the new main event of the TUF finale. Mathew Riddle is a stupid fuck, I'm glad someone that retarded is getting cut.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

El Cuñado said:


> UFC aren't fucking around anymore. I bet it's starting to make a lot of guys adjust. I wouldn't be surprised if they started cutting any boring fighters that test positive, first time. You could tell that Dana was pretty pissed at Riddle after his performance in London. He was probably beaming that he had a reason to cut him. The guy has no one to blame but himself though. He did an interview before the fight and basically talked about how he was going to be as boring as he could be in that fight, because he felt disrespected for some reason or another (can't remember). If he put in a good performance they probably would've let it slide.
> 
> Interesting about Overeem although not surprising. Just further confirmation that he definitely was on roids (as if we needed any more proof) and that his explanation of a crooked doctor tricking him was BS. *I guess he'll be the next guy to apply for TRT.*



Since he tested positive, I don't think he qualifies for TRT. But then again Vitor tested positive as well and has it, so who knows?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That's a good point. I've got a feeling JDS is going to run through him if he can't sort his levels out.








Chael P. Sonnen said:


> Get into your car, run into another tree, and do whatever it takes to stay away boy, 'cause you don't wanna fight me


:lmao:lmao

Someone should write a book filled with Sonnen quotes.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

JDS is going to rape Overeem. And I'm working on the Sonnen book.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW. Hendricks is the favorite over Condit? If anyone wants to make money, this is the fight to do it. Condit is on another level compared to Hendricks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Can't wait for the Hendricks hype train to get derailed.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hendricks is good, but without that big left hook, he can't do much, as demonstrated by when he fought Koscheck (a fight Koscheck arguably won). Hendricks will be aiming for that predictable left hand, Condit will fight smart, avoid it, and outstrike him for 3 rounds.

Condit by UD


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree if Condit avoids the left hook then he will most likely sub or UD hendricks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I liked Hendricks, he comes off a a very humble guy. He's got dynamite fists and we know he can grind for 3 rounds as seen in his fight with Koscheck. I love Diaz but the guy on the 5 fight streak should be in the fight with GSP.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Condit is going to beat Hendricks, I agree. Condit is on another level than Hendricks. Hendricks is silly for taking that fight, in my opinion. I understand he's riding this wave of confidence and all but still. I think he's biting off more than he can chew with Condit. 

Based off of Dana's reasoning for firing Fitch, Koscheck should be let go. He's 2-3 in his last 5 fights and you can argue that he lost the Pierce fight as well. I know for a fact he's more expensive than Fitch is with his base pay and he also gets a PPV % as well and he's ranked lower than Fitch. But he won't be fired because he's more marketable than Fitch is.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

if Hendricks defeats Condit, I'm going to be annoyed. But it would kinda eff up the WW division. No wants GSP vs Condit 2.

Anyone pumped for the fuel card?

Stann vs the legend, Wanderlei.

Stann via KO in 18 seconds.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm so pumped for Hunt/Struve and Okami/Lombard. Cards pretty stacked especially for a fuel card. 

Too bad Rogan won't be commentating.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Stann by TKO 1st
Struve by Submission 1st
Sanchez by Decision 
Lombard by Decision 
Dong Hyun Kim by Decision
Yahya by Decsion

I don't see how Lavaar Johnson and Koscheck have contracts still after their poor performances. I also could see the loser of Okami/Lombard getting cut.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

Jones vs. Anderson needs to happen this year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Myers said:


> Stann by TKO 1st
> Struve by Submission 1st
> Sanchez by Decision
> Lombard by Decision
> ...


Nah, they are both coming off wins. If the loser loses again in his next fight though, then i see him getting cut.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

They're both ranked and international fighters so they should be safe but then again...

If Lombard lost, it wouldn't surprise me if Dana cut him.. Just so he could trash Bellator and say their Champ couldn't make it in the UFC.

And Okami could grind out any up and coming star so they might cut him once they get the chance.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i would say that Lombard is definitely cut if he loses.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Okami is going to grind Lombard to a decision in my opinion. I don't like betting against Okami because he's such a tough out a 185.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I could also possibly seeing Sanchez getting cut if he loses since he didn't make weight for his fight with Gomi.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I doubt they get rid of Sanchez, even if he loses. It's going to be hard for them to get rid of some of those season 1 TUF guys. Not because they are so important currently, but because they seem to have extra leeway with the company due to history and such. 


Lombard is going to smash Okami, btw. I doubt Okami takes him down.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I was going with Lombard anyway because I think he'll T/KO him before Okami can take him down. Going with Lombard, but wouldn't be surprised at all if Okami grinds him to a decision. Tough fight to pick.

SICK card tonight. Sanchez vs. Gomi and Struve/Hunt will be spectacular


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Struve annoys me. He lets people inside far too often and has gotten blasted as a result. He doesn't use his size properly and for awhile I figured it was just because he was really young but he still hasn't learned how to use his length yet and if he hasn't by now, I have doubts.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Struve is fucking woeful. He's got height/reach but he doesnt know how to be effective with it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Struve gets tagged far too much. When Hunt touches him, he'll be out like a light.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I could definitely see Hunt KO'ing Struve. Chin WIDE in the air and no set up to his striking. Unless he's magically found a jab in his last camp.

Pretty hyped to see Hunt/Silva back in Japan. Stacked card doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wandi is gonna win tonight, I can feel it.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

IN like Rogan at a staredown

Stann
Sanchez
Lombard
Hirota
Kim 

and WAR HUNT!:evil:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

There is absolutely no reason why Stann shouldn't stop Wandi inside 3 rounds.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Ya'll going to be butt hurt when Struve pulls his guard and subs Hunt fairly easy, just like he did to Johnson.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Struve should win, I agree. Doesn't mean he will. I don't really care, to be honest. That fight means nothing to me.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Myers said:


> Ya'll going to be butt hurt when Struve pulls his guard and subs Hunt fairly easy, just like he did to Johnson.


Difference being, Lavar's ground game is fucking AWFUL. A 3 year old kid with cerebral palsy could sub Lavar Johnson. Virtually non-existant.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Punter said:


> Difference being, Lavar's ground game is fucking AWFUL. A 3 year old kid with cerebral palsy could sub Lavar Johnson. Virtually non-existant.


Hunt got subbed by fucking McCorkle :hmm:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rush said:


> Hunt got subbed by fucking McCorkle :hmm:


Stefan also folds like a chair when facing high-level strikers. That was also 3 years ago. 

We'll see what happens. I can't see Hunt losing in the stand up, but I'm more scared of Struve throwing fucking Flying Triangles then anything else.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

May have been a few years ago but do you think Hunt is the kind of person to learn more on the ground? :kobe


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You really loves that Kobe smiley. I wonder if you would self implode if you found out that it was removed from the forum if you logged on tomorrow 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

It sums up the feeling of my posts so well but no, i have all of my Hendo smilies as well :hendo


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I have Wanderlei, Okami, and Gomi.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hope this card delivers.

Struve
Stann
Okami
Sanchez


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DHK is the Korean Fitch. Dear god. But somehow still find Fitch fights more entertaining then this one.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bad start to the show...at least this isn't the main stuff.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Frank Mir's on UFC Tonight for Fighters Cut next week :mark:

I hate Rashad, but the last Fighters Cut with him was fucking awesome.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck. Knew I should've picked Okami. That fucker is too tough.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Lombard wasn't being smart in the 3rd round. It cost him the fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Gomi got robbed there. Wow.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Mark Hunt does it again. He just beat a top 10 fighter.

Mark Hunt is AWESOME!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

That was the best worst fight I've ever seen.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

#HuntForChamp2013

That fight reminded me of this:










:lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck i forgot there was UFC on Fox


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Wanderlei Silva wins. The Axe Murderer rises again. 

I am so happy that Wanderlei Silva and Mark Hunt won their fights.

WAR PRIDE!


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Dana White just announced the fight bonuses

Fight of the Night - Wanderlei Silva vs. Brian Stann
Knockout of the Night - Wanderlei Silva and Mark Hunt


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you, Wanderlei.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Decent outing I suppose. Knew I should've gone with Okami, but whatever. And the Silva knockout was a legit shocker. Nice to see Wanderlei get a big win by KO in Japan.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you, Wanderlei. So happy for both pride legends.

War Pride!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Myers said:


> Ya'll going to be butt hurt when Struve pulls his guard and subs Hunt fairly easy, just like he did to Johnson.


:agree:









long ass work day and ended up falling asleep during the Okami fight, just caught up on the rest now, shocked at main thought Wandy would get bitched out, delighted for him, great moment


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

I know it was against Mark Hunt and his long-limbs obviously help a lot, but Struve has a crazy good guard.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Disappointing for Stann. He had a pretty ballsy gameplan. Made for a fun fight though. And it was awesome to see the AXE MURDERER back on form one more time.

Struve/Hunt went pretty much how I expected (well, the standup/KO). I didn't expect Hunt to stay on the ground. Don't know whether he was tired right from the go or whether he was trying to secure the rounds. I was almost waiting for him to get subbed at that point though.

Struve needs to find a more consistent jab. He just allows fighters to walk into his range, which is ridiculous given his size. Needs to sort his defense as well. It's really awkward, open and noticeable. How can a guy with a susceptible chin - facing Hunt/Nelson/JDS - not protect it better? Any heavy-hitter that can avoid his ground-game is gonna put him away until he sorts that shit out. 

I had Gomi 29-28.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Some fights to make...

Wand vs Rockhold maybe?- Weidman should be fighting for the title, and Rockhold needs a debut fight. Wand is a big name, and is coming off a win.

Stann vs Lombard- Both are coming off loses, and it could be an exciting fight

Hunt vs Nelson- Both are coming off wins, and in similar positions in terms of rankings

Okami vs Phillipou- Okami is there to see if potential contenders are legit. I think he could do that with Phillipou.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silva/Stann was a nice fucking scrap and wandy winning was brilliant.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Some fights to make...
> 
> Wand vs Rockhold maybe?- Weidman should be fighting for the title, and Rockhold needs a debut fight. Wand is a big name, and is coming off a win.
> 
> ...


Luke Rockhold is going to fight Vitor Belfort on the UFC on FX 8 card on May 18, 2013. Also, Silva is not going to fight at middleweight anymore because he can't cut weight anymore. The Silva vs Stann fight was at light heavyweight.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Luke Rockhold is going to fight Vitor Belfort on the UFC on FX 8 card on May 18, 2013. Also, Silva is not going to fight at middleweight anymore because he can't cut weight anymore. The Silva vs Stann fight was at light heavyweight.


I didn't know about the Rockhold fight against Belfort. Yeah, the fight against Stann was at 205, but i didn't know he will stay at 205.

So, who could he fight at 205? A 3rd match with Hendo maybe?


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

nazzac said:


> I didn't know about the Rockhold fight against Belfort. Yeah, the fight against Stann was at 205, but i didn't know he will stay at 205.
> 
> So, who could he fight at 205? A 3rd match with Hendo maybe?


I see Wandy fighting either Forrest Griffin or Shogun. Dana White said that he was thinking about having Rashad Evans fight Dan Henderson.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Smith_Jensen said:


> I see Wandy fighting either Forrest Griffin or Shogun. Dana White said that he was thinking about having Rashad Evans fight Dan Henderson.


Forrest is possible, but he won't fight Shogun. Chutebox team mates


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

PRIDE all the way!!!! It seems when Pride fighters fight in Japan, they go all out and get the job done. Also, Gomi should have got the decision again Sanchez in my opinion to make it 3 - 0 for Pride fighters.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wanderlei can still make 185, he just doesn't want to. 

Personally, I'd like Hunt vs. Carwin.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I was wrong about Wandi and Lombard. More shocked at the Lombard fight. As soon as Okami took him down the first time I remember thinking "Well, shit, I was wrong" and then it just continued to go downhill from there. Lombard has been a bit of a flop. 

I had Gomi over Sanchez, personally. And what a shock, Struve got blasted because he let Hunt inside too much. His striking defense of stopping, standing there with his arms up and just taking everything is stupid, especially against someone like Hunt. Got what he deserved for still fighting like an idiot.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

This picture :ex:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Struve has always been an idiot standing. He gets tagged WAY too often and lets people get in very easily in his range. Don't know why ya'll were surprised. If he didn't have a decent chin, he'd be dropped very easily first round of every fight by good strikers.

Only thing I was afraid of from Struve were flying armbars and shit like that.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Punter said:


> Struve has always been an idiot standing. He gets tagged WAY too often and lets people get in very easily in his range. Don't know why ya'll were surprised. If he didn't have a decent chin, he'd be dropped very easily first round of every fight by good strikers.
> 
> Only thing I was afraid of from Struve were flying armbars and shit like that.


Yeah, I remember during the Stipe Fight he took A LOT of punches he didn't need to take.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hunt just killed Struve. Jesus fucking christ. What a nasty broken jaw. My god.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Some fights to make...
> 
> Wand vs Rockhold maybe?- Weidman should be fighting for the title, and Rockhold needs a debut fight. Wand is a big name, and is coming off a win.
> 
> ...


In a perfect world if Nelson beat Carwin, Mir, Bigfoot, & Kongo he could be a title contender.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

If Okami wins a few more fights, is it possible to deny him a title shot? He's beating some of the best guys in the division.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Okami is exactly like Fitch in that regard. Killing off contenders, but probably never getting a title shot ever again. Wouldn't be surprised if Okami gets released if he loses a fight ala Fitch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That Xray is just brutal. Hunt's post fight interview was hilarious.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I see Okami getting a rematch with Boetsch.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> Jon Bones Jones ‏@JonnyBones
> Today's going to be a special day, maybe even life changing!!
> 
> Jon Bones Jones ‏@JonnyBones
> Stay tuned for the breaking news!!!


New York finally legalizes MMA!? :mark:

Or maybe Jones just signed another sponsorship deal :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Punter said:


> New York finally legalizes MMA!? :mark:
> 
> Or maybe Jones just signed another sponsorship deal :side:



Maybe he can drive again :terry


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope as he pulls out for the first time he hits another car. I don't want him hurt in any way, shape or form but it would still be funny. Chael's response would be hilarious.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

WHen are we going to get Faber vs Overeem or Jones/Silva/GSP triple-threat match?? Or maybe even Dan Henderson/Chael Sonnen vs Rashad/Jones in a tag match??? It would be 1000000 buys easily maybe even 2000000.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Premium Walls said:


> *I hope as he pulls out for the first time he hits another car*. I don't want him hurt in any way, shape or form but it would still be funny. Chael's response would be hilarious.


Chael will have arranged it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Maybe he can drive again :terry





Premium Walls said:


> I hope as he pulls out for the first time he hits another car. I don't want him hurt in any way, shape or form but it would still be funny. Chael's response would be hilarious.


You two :lol

Naah. Nothing major. Major for Jon, but not for alot of people i guess. Jones just had a daughter today. Congrats to the champ.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Frank Mir & Big Nog, Should retire if they lose their next fights


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

UFC coming to Winnipeg of all places in Canada for UFC 161...the fuck?

You owe us Albertans a good show.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Leonard Garcia vs Cody McKenzie at UFC 159.

Fight of the century candidate!!!11


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Punter said:


> UFC coming to Winnipeg of all places in Canada for UFC 161...the fuck?
> 
> You owe us Albertans a good show.


No, fuck Alberta. Booing ungrateful little shites don't deserve another show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rush said:


> No, fuck Alberta. Booing ungrateful little shites don't deserve another show.


Everybody in that arena paid a hefty amount for tickets. The cheapest tickets were over $100, and we were presented with the worst card since UFC 33. Riddle/Clements was good, Head/Ebersole, Kongo/Jordan, and Boetsch/Lombard were all candidates for worst fights of the year. By the time Barao/Faber rolled around, a crowd of 16,000 (who again, paid a shit load of money to be there) were short tempered and had sat through 2 and a half hours of pure shit getting NO value for their money, which is why they booed. 

It made it even worse because everyone knew that card was going to be shit, but Dana kept getting mad at all of the fans and started bashing them because he was like "Wait until the cards over, and then if it's bad, hate on it then". It was more a "I told you so" type of booing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Boetsch/Lombard wasn't that bad and Faber/Barao wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Boestch/Lombard was an awful fight. Extremely slow and underwhelming and nothing of note. It didn't help that it came out right Kongo/Jordan which was legit the worse fight of the year. And again, fans paid $100 bucks atleast for the cheapest seats. 

And again, by the time Faber/Barao rolled around, everybody was fed spoons of shit on the main card. Faber/Barao wasn't bad, but I wouldn't exactly call it good either. It was "meh" at best, and when you have had a card that sucked dick before to it, it's understandable why they booed. 

If you want to talk about unjust booing, talk about Mighty Mouse vs. Benevidez in Toronto.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

I love how Dana said anyone who booed the Faber/Barao fight isn't a real fan and doesn't appreciate the technical aspect of MMA. Then he bashes Machida's technical dominance of Hendo saying nothing happened in the whole fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah but Machida only landed 27 significant strikes ie 9 a round, to Hendo's 20 which we'll round up to 7 a round. Compared with Barao's 85 (17 a round) to Faber's 60 (12 a round). There's a difference between being technical and not doing anything for a fight. Machida did fuck all in that fight.

I expected more from Lombard but even so it wasn't the worst fight of the year. The booing in the main event was woeful.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

At first I thought they were rightfully booing Faber as a general rule, as they should. But then I realized that they were booing the fight, not as cool. They should have rejoiced at the 5 round ass kicking Faber got like I was. The fact that he broke his rib and had to deal with that while getting said ass kicking for 5 rounds made it even better.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Renan Barao vs. Eddie Wineland will headline UFC 161
Source: http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...rim-title-fight-planned-for-ufc-161-headliner

Anderson Silva vs. Chris Weidman will headline UFC 162
Source: http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/03/anderson-silva-vs-chris-weidman-set-for-ufc-162-headliner


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Boetsch/Munoz and Feijao Calvacante/Thiago Silva has also been added to the Silva/Weidman card.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If Weidman does somehow win, I don't think my body will be able to handle it. Overeem AND Anderson Silva losing in the same year? Lord have mercy on me, cause I might die out of happiness if that were to happen. 2013 will automatically be the single greatest calender year in the history of mankind.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Only that won't happen. Anderson will smash him inside 2. By mid 3rd if things get nutty or Anderson decides to play with this food, so to speak.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You fucking ruined it Walls. I hate you.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not sold on Weidman, at all. He's going to get destroyed. Especially since he's coming off an injury. Not like it would have mattered or not.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I personally don't enjoy watching Anderson make a mockery of his opponents so I wouldn't mind anyone just clocking that son of a bitch and knocking him out cold. When you have that much talent, just destroy the opposition, don't fuck around for 25 minutes.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I completely disagree. Because he's so talented, he should clown the shit out of them. I fucking loved the Maia fight, with the exception of he didn't finish him. Had Anderson finished him, that would be tied with Anderson/Chael 1 for my favorite fight of all time. But I fucking love it when Silva does that shit. The shit he did to Bonnar? Amazing. More of that, please. And since Anderson doesn't really want to fight him, I think he's going to make an example out of the kid.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I disagree. Shit just is annoying to me.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What Silva did to Forrest was the greatest thing I've ever seen. Again, fuck Anderson Silva.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

To me if you don't think a guy is worthy of fighting you then knock him the fuck out first minute. No point in clowning around.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I still disagree. If you're that talented, clown him and then blast him. Why not? We all know that unless your name is Jon Jones, you aren't beating Anderson Silva. And we all know he's going to smash everyone. So why not make it fun? I'm in complete and utter awe of Anderson when he clowns guys. It's an honor to watch him perform, really. So I encourage it. And I think we will see some lower level-Maia shit with Weidman.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I can take clowning for a round, 2 at most. Then you finish the fucking guy. There is no point in not knocking him out.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

just getting caught up on the last few TUFs, so happy Bubba lost.
Inspirational Chael is absolutely killing it with these speeches "youre awesome. You. Are. Awesome":lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rush said:


> I can take clowning for a round, 2 at most. Then you finish the fucking guy. There is no point in not knocking him out.



Not disagreeing with you. 


Reem is out of his fight with JDS with an as of yet undisclosed injury.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

vaginaistis.

i wouldnt want to fight JDS, neither.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mark Fucking Hunt should get in there.

loljk. JDS absolutely smashes everyone at Heavyweight except Cain. So it's not like it matters who he fights.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am flabbergasted at how many people think Weidman has a chance against Anderson.

Just because you have beaten the rest, doesn't mean that you will beat the best.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

By that logic, no one should be fighting Anderson Silva :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not even close. Just that until Silva starts declining i don't see anyone getting to his level. He's just too quick, and too good.

oh and i signed up on Tapology.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I just signed up too a couple days ago. 

Silva's only disadvantage is what sonnen was able to do to him, Weidman will get humbled within two rounds.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That GSP bit in the end :lol

Also, apparently Brendan Schaub wants JDS now that Overeem is out. We might be looking at a second broken jaw in the UFC of the year in that case.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Another amazing TTTHS. Reminds me how thankful I am to have my very own Tommy award, as seen in my avy. That was a proud day. He's shorter than you think in person, that Tommy.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I haven't watched Ultimate Fighter in forever....what channel does it come on and what day? I have basic cable


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

TUF is on FX every tuesday. According to Dana White, he just had a really good conversation with Makr Hunt. It looks like JDS/Hunt will end up happening after all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wanted Schaub to get JDS for obvious reasons, i know it was never gonna be booked but would have been fun.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The media conference call between GSP/Diaz is fucking amazing :lmao


And JDS will stop Hunt, I think. I think it will be similar to JDS/Nelson but with a stoppage.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Indeed. Diaz was hammering into Georges, especially about that pampering stuff. And GSP calling Nick an uneducated fool. 

:lmao

Can't wait for the press conference.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

El Cuñado said:


> Indeed. Diaz was hammering into Georges, especially about that pampering stuff. And GSP calling Nick an uneducated fool.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> *Can't wait for the press conferenc*e.


If he shows :jordan3


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

"And now you're over there doing like uh, I'm from the Dark Side mode, I don't know, I don't know. I'm just..I'm ready to do my job. I gotta fight, I'll keep it real"


I love Nick Diaz :lmao I've listened to that media call twice now. To just listen to him ramble on and on is fantastic.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JDS vs. Mark Hunt official for UFC 160. I like Hunt, but I have Dos Santos via Decision in this one. Maybe Hunt can land a counter strike, but JDS is a million times better then Struve in the stand up. 

Odds for Silva/Weidman are up. Silva is at -215 and Weidman is at +165 underdog. Which is interesting because Silva was more of a favourite against Chael during their second fight at -285 , and Chael was also more of a underdog at +235.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't really have any interest in Hunt/JDS, really. I was looking forward to JDS blasting Overeem.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I had a dream last night that Weidman finished Anderson Silva in the second round with a submission. So my dreams are about MMA now? Fucking awesome :lol

If only that can become a reality now :side:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Keep dreaming.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

God dammit Walls. Let me dream/fantasize about Silva losing to someone other then Jon Jones in peace.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Weidman has got a shot if he comes in with the right game plan. Basically what Sonnen did in the first fight without getting submitted. And Weidman seems like a better grappler than Sonnen, so he can survive the submission.

However i don't think that will happen. I think Silva will go into his matrix mode during the fight and win.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I want both things in this picture :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

NO FUCKING WAY :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shes too white for you Walls.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

anyone else pumped for TUF next week after how they said "One of the craziest finishes in TUF history" :barkley

Next round is gonna have some awesome fights


----------



## Positive Balance (Dec 18, 2012)

I expect GSP to cruise this weekend, I'm much more interested in Condit/Hendricks and Jake/Nate


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I would prefer Nick Diaz to win this weekend just to shake up the WW division.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

So Nick missed the open-workouts today. Which prompted Dana to say that if he doesn't show up to the presser tomorrow, bad things will happen. He also talked about Diaz going Jack Torrance on GSP in the hotel after 137. I wish that was caught on film. :lol

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/3/1...az-wanted-to-fight-georges-st-pierre-in-hotel


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd put my money on GSP is winning but fuck it, im BACKING Diaz, this is a dream fight for me and i need some emotional investment, imagine the nuclear heat in the building if he wins.

^eh, if he shows up that is


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i hope GSP wins, because fuck Diaz.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> i hope GSP wins, because fuck Diaz.


This and fuck Nate too


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It'll most likely play out the way Benson/Nate did. Not excited at all for the fight. Card is pretty shitty overall too.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think the card is shitty at all. I want to see all the fights on it. GSP will beat Diaz pretty easily, Condit should beat Hendricks and it wouldn't shock me if Ellenberger beat Nate.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Card isn't shitty at all. The 3 welterweight fights should be excellent.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't expect to see any Highlight reel KO's but I think the fights will all be solid matchups.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I think it's a good card as well.

GSP is going to grind out a decision. He's not going to box with Diaz. He'll throw leg kicks, and rough up Diaz with some GnP.

Diaz is going to be pissed, and shit talk like crazy. In fact, don't be surprised if we see some shit go down after a round/or the fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

GSP gon' GSP by winning a decision via takedown. Nick might retire again after the fight saying something along the lines of "I'm sick of this shit. This is fighting, not two men hugging". 

Condit will come in with a smart game plan, neutralize the stand up of Hendricks, and beat him via decision IMO. I'm not exactly impressed by Hendricks's KO over Kampmann because Kampmann is notorious for getting tagged in his fights, and you can't do that sort of this with Johny Hendricks because of that power. Condit wins handily on Saturday.

I didn't want to touch Ellenberger/Marquardt because of how evenly this fight is. Both got power. Both are good wrestlers. Ellenberger gases out standing quick, or atleast in the Kampmann fight he did. If it stays on the feet, which I think it'll be a high chance it will, then I think Marquardt can get the KO. But that performance of Nate getting chopped down by Saffiedine is so stuck in my memory. Tough fight to call.

Those three fights are pretty much the only fights I'm even remotely interested in. Fan of Cruickshank too, so I'll check out his fight as well.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I have to go with my fellow countrymen in GSP. I think he's going to beat the shit out of Diaz on the ground. I love me some Diaz but he has little to no chance. He's got a pissed off GSP who's going to use him as a sparring dummy for 5 rounds.

Condit should beat Hendricks unless he gets sloppy and gets caught. He is the far more skilled fighter, has better foot work, better technique, everything. Hendricks' only shot is to bully Condit and hope he catches him in the clinch or just with one of those shots but I don't see it happening. Condit will circle away from the power side (take note, Bisping) and stick and move. So Condit should handle this pretty easily but stranger shit has happened.

Ellenberger/Nate is a really even fight, hardest to pick for me out of the 3. I think Nate's chance is to sub Jake and Jake's shot is to KO/TKO Nate. But I don't foresee either happening, I think they will cancel each other out.







The start of the new TTTHS is fucking amazing. Especially when Nick and Nate confront GSP :lmao


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.ufc.com/media/158-pre-fight-press-conference

'Wonder how much they test people around here' :lmao

Jesus Christ how I love Diaz, thought GSP would cry at the beginning he got so wound up and flustered.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Screw the Diaz vs GSP fight. It's all about Chael Sonnen vs Jon Jones. It WILL be a one sided fight. It's not gonna be an amazing fight, because it's predictable. SONNEN WILL WIN THE TITLE.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

No matter how the fights goes, there's no chance Nick is passing the drug test.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I see the main event going much the same as Benson/Diaz only bloodier cause GSP has better ground and pound than Benson. I also think GSP is too solid to sweep and catch in a submission. He learned from his fight with Hughes.

Anyway, on to fantasy. Would love to see Nick win the fight with a flash KO catching GSP shooting for a takedown. Just to see Diaz/Diaz/Shields just flipping off the Canadian crowd as they throw maple syrup and snowballs into the cage. Pro wrestling moment over, here's to Diaz.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Diaz should STFU about the steroid thing. It's just amateur shit. They're all tested.

I, for one, cannot wait for GSP to smash Diaz up with those rubbing elbows on top. Holding him down. :kobe3


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

GSP is going to beat the shit out of Diaz, no secret there. I have something better, anyway: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d95vnOEqtg That, my friends, is Bas Rutten's Lethal Street Fighting Self Defense System in full. It's hilarious for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been watching MMA for a couple of years now and although I enjoy the sport a lot, by no means do I consider my self a hardcore fan. So there is one thing I never really understood maybe you guys can it explain it to me.

It's about the round scoring system used for example by the UFC. I know different judges look for different things in a fight and by that the same fight can be scored quite differently. But my question is about the 10 points must scoring system.

Why is there a 10 point must scoring system when the other fighter gets atleast 8 points (I have never seen a 10-7 mma round)? I mean what has to happen that a round gets scored 10-5 for example? It totally makes sense in boxing, but I see no reason for it in mma!?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

They adopted that system from boxing to get it regulated and turn it into more of a sport, which they needed to do to move forward with the progression of the company. Lowest I've ever seen is a 10-8 round and those are very rare and one guy has to completely own the other guy pretty badly to get one.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I guess doing it for the regulation makes sense although, at least to me, there is no real logic behind it. 

But whatever, "finish the fight yourself, don't let the judges decide"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Part of the problem isn't the scoring system, its the way its implemented. So many times you see rounds that are just pretty even yet no one ever gives a 10-10 round. I wouldn't mind seeing a 1/2 point scoring system introduced. So take the Rampage/Machida fight from UFC 123 for example. Rampage won the fight 2 rounds to 1 pretty much. But the 2 rounds that Page won were very close, whereas Machida dominated the round he won but not even close to a 10-8. Under a 1/2 point system you'd give the rounds Rampage won 10-9.5, and the one Machida won convincingly 10-9. It would limit the amount of points fighters in the UFC imo.

Also 10-5? no one gets that ever in any combat sport.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I've decided I'm going to order this show.

First PPV i've ordered since 100.

Fuck streams. I need to see this in HD.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I am going to watch it at this pub by my place. $2 Heineken during UFC fights!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah i'll be watching this fight at the bar, it's my buddies birthday as well so should be a good time.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Not a fucking chance I'd EVER go to a bar to watch a UFC PPV. I hate bars to begin with but on a UFC night they are filled with way more fucking loud, drunk idiots than normal. I'd rather avoid getting arrested, so I'd never go.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Being social during UFC fights is great, not every person there is a douchebag in affliction clothing. It's becoming a legit sport and people are becoming more and more knowledgeable.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

But the vast majority of them are. And I want to murder everyone in the bar on a regular night when they're being regular drunk assholes who need to open up their mailbox to find a grenade going off. True story.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Diaz has been super entertaining, but it is kind of ridiculous how Diaz got a title shot after losing to Condit, getting suspended, somewhat quitting and then coming back, not showing up to events numerous times etc. _Just_ because he's a weirdo and thus entertaining. Very much pro wrestling-ish.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

They are doing the same thing with Sonnen too. Both failed drug tests after title fights, and they both got title fights by talking their way into them despite coming off losses in title fights. Edgar got a title shot after losing two straight title fights too.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Rush said:


> Part of the problem isn't the scoring system, its the way its implemented. So many times you see rounds that are just pretty even yet no one ever gives a 10-10 round. I wouldn't mind seeing a 1/2 point scoring system introduced. So take the Rampage/Machida fight from UFC 123 for example. Rampage won the fight 2 rounds to 1 pretty much. But the 2 rounds that Page won were very close, whereas Machida dominated the round he won but not even close to a 10-8. Under a 1/2 point system you'd give the rounds Rampage won 10-9.5, and the one Machida won convincingly 10-9. It would limit the amount of points fighters in the UFC imo.
> 
> Also 10-5? no one gets that ever in any combat sport.


I never saw the point in having half points though. You have 10 points to use so why make it 20 in practice when we're currently extremely unlikely to even see a 10-7? If they want more subtle steps they can just change the criteria for what a 10-9, 10-8 etc represent and use more of the currently available scale.

I don't think changing how things are scored will alter the amount of point fighters either as the scoring system doesn't matter if the point fighter executes his game plan. Not that I see any problem with fighting for points as you do that in every martial art, and MMA is a mix of these other competition forms. If there's something we don't want to see in MMA it's better to change the rules so that doesn't score as much points.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Id probably watch the odd ppv in a bar if I had the option but theyre on from 3 - 6am here, gotta attend a bday party this sat so I'll probably miss all the prelims but no way Im missing the last 3 fights, cant wait to see the heat when Diaz walks out (hope he still uses that deftones track, one of the best choices of walk out music).


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the name of the song in the UFC 158 commercial? Kinda songs like a country song but I can't find it.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^classic song, works great on the ad


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Hanoi.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So, straight from Dana's mouth, Vince proposed a fight between the two of them at either Wrestlemania or in the UFC :lmao







What a crazy asshole. If it was a legit fight, Dana would smash Vince.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I've been a little lukewarm on Diaz/GSP but the last couple weeks have been amazing. Hyped for tonight now. Nothing quite like a Nick Diaz staredown.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was going to ask Walls to go to the bar and watch the fights with me because i've got my TAPOUT shirt all ready for some douchebaggery, but I guess not.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Good to know everyone on here is on Tapology now. Surprised most weren't a long time ago though.










I've re-evaluated my picks a bit. I'm going with Ellenberger, Camozzi, and Miller now. And I don't even know why. All three are tough fights to pick, except maybe Miller/Mein


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

about to watch the countdown, press conference and listen to the conference call to get HYPED for this shit.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I was going to ask Walls to go to the bar and watch the fights with me because i've got my TAPOUT shirt all ready for some douchebaggery, but I guess not.



:rogan


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

omg this conference call is amazing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Should be a good night of fights tonight, have no idea who i want to win in the co/main event.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

scrilla said:


> omg this conference call is amazing


"check it motherfucker, I was at a STOP SIGN the other day...":lmao

gonna miss the prelims for this but HYPE for the ME


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I really hope Diaz wins. Can't see it happening though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> *"check it motherfucker, I was at a STOP SIGN the other day...":lmao
> *
> gonna miss the prelims for this but HYPE for the ME



Watch the first part of this for the lulz in relation to that:


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't contain myself. so excited i may chin my mate.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

I am impressed with Mein's performance. He looked great in being the first one to finish Dan Miller.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Yves Lavigne is now officially the worst referee in the UFC. It's Montreal Screwjob II. Lavigne screwed Carvalho.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sad to see that guy screwed by Yves. But then Dillashaw throws one more even with Yves holding him back.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

If Diaz doesn't win, somebody better shoot GSP. Fuck that ******.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

just got in, anything worth watching so far?



Premium Walls said:


> Watch the first part of this for the lulz in relation to that:


vid isnt showing up but I assume its TTH and its hilarious, got into watching them after you posted it a while back(Y)


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Voelker vs Cote was a very fun fight. It's the fight of the night so far.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Really good fight. Fair result too, was close.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bet Mike Ricci wins


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Ricci vs. Fletcher was a very meh fight.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Here comes another sleeper. I must say I am happy to see Marquardt back in the UFC. Seems like another guy who fell out of favor with Dana. I don't know why he was cut in the first place.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

He tested positive for TRT if I remember correctly. Some drug problem.

And Marquardt looked like absolute shit in his last fight when he lost to Saffiedine.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

That makes sense then. I wasn't aware of the drug problem.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Ellenberger knocks out Marquardt in spectacular fashion. That was a good stoppage.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:smokey:smokey:smokey


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Lets go Hendricks! Need some money!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This fight is awesome.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BIG RIG MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Great fight. Hendricks vs Condit is a fight of a year candidate. Both fighters' performances were great


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fight of the Night. IMO i thought Condit should have one but that fight was awesome.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

that was incredible


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Condit had better offense, lost on takedowns. Suck way to lose. 

Why are a lot of people predicting a Diaz KO? I don't see it, GSP in round 3 due to stoppage IMO.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Awesome fight. Condit would've won if takedowns weren't weighed so heavily by the judges. Hendricks barely did anything on the ground.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Nick Diaz you absolute machine! come on lad.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Diaz!! From my hometown of Stockton, Ca!! Lets go baby!

Edit: Wow. Just complete domination.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

pack it in with your sweep the leg outfit GSP. hope ya get put on your arse.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

when Diaz loses, will he claim GSP cheated with steroids and hand wraps?

Get your excuses in, Nicky.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Hendricks/Condit, great fight! Right decision in the end. Think maybe the judges didn't give Condit enough credit for how he attacked off his back but I do think the fact Hendricks scored so many successful takedowns hurt Carlos there and he admitted as much. I scored Rounds 1 and 2 to Hendricks and 3 to Condit so glad I got the same decision as the judges 

Ellenberger KO...again but a very good K.O. No idea why Marquardt protested, he was pretty much done I reckon, especially against a K.O. specialist like Ellenberger. Welterweight Division packed with quality. Love it!

GSP/Diaz time


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

goosebumps!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

'Fuck you, Diaz' chant! I agree with the Bell Centre.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

GSP is going to win this


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Diaz getting owned


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL Diaz...


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Such pure domination from GSP. Diaz did nothing in the fight.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

No surprise. Diaz did nothing. Still champ! Hendricks next? Or does Dana White go with a super fight next?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hendricks should have been the main event...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Frustrating fight for what GSP did and what Diaz couldn't do.

GSP and Diaz show their class afterwards though. I hope it's not the last time Nick fights, but I kind of saw that coming.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

GSP vs Hendricks is NEXT! I have mixed reactions towards the fight. On one hand, it was fun to see GSP dominate Diaz for 5 rounds. On the other hand, seeing a one sided fight with pure domination was a little redundant and a little boring at times.

Anderson Silva is still the #1 pound-for-pound fighter.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

i'm devastated. truly heartbroken. i'm going to bed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

GSP THE GOAT


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

aaaand Nick retires again.

the Hendricks/Condit fight was how I was hoping GSP/Diaz would turn out


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

GSP's sub defense is kinda spectacular.

His cardio is wavering, though.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

gutted b/c GSP was knackered and he hated some of the shots he took. GSP looked great wrestling but just okay standing up, if it had been pure stand up he would have eventually lost. Oh well it's mixed martial arts but so frustrating. Wasn't a great fight, it was boring and no one really did anymore damage. In fact hilariously I suppose, GSP was the more hurt and the more tired.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I never want to see Diaz again, that utter fucking bitch.

Glad he got put in his place.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why is it that fights with a whole lot of hype and animosity never deliver? Rashad/Rampage, GSP/Diaz, Jones/Rashad, etc...except Lesnar vs Mir and Hendo vs Bisping at 100.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

Hendricks will get beat bye GSP. I think Ellenberger is a bigger threat to GSP


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why is it that fights with a whole lot of hype and animosity never deliver? Rashad/Rampage, GSP/Diaz, Jones/Rashad, etc...except Lesnar vs Mir and Hendo vs Bisping at 100.


Edgar v Maynard always delivered. Yea most main events are all hypes.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

GSP didnt 'hurt' him but Diaz made himself look a total bitch taking swipes after the bell and showing no killer instinct when it matters. He even managed to destroy the tiny bit of goodwill Georges got for him from the crowd by rambling on and fucking on at the end. The guy is fucking trainwreck psychologically.
Georges will handle Hendricks but he probably wont finish him either.

Condit v Hendricks was tits

also Buffer botch!


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

UFC 158 fight bonuses:

Fight of the Night - Johny Hendricks vs. Carlos Condit
Knockout of the Night - Jake Ellenberger


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

If Anderson Silva, Cain Velasquez, Jon Jones, or most elite fighters fought like GSP did today, people would be shitting all over them. However, GSP can't finish a single fucking fight anymore so people just give him a pass. I wish we could see some backlash in the media for GSP's boring fights, there isn't much of a difference between him and Fitch at this point. 










Not to impressive on my end.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

GSP will never change the way he fights until someone actually threatens him. Does anyone here think Hendricks would be that guy to threaten GSP?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Condit/Hendricks was awesome.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Myers, I don't think GSP will get called on his non-finishes so long as UFC are the only people reporting on UFC matters. It would be like WWE admitting that John Cena isn't as good as promoted.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

diaz cracking me up at the press conference. :lmao

just admitted he doesnt pay taxes and is probably going to jail. hilarious.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

diaz has a future in STAND UP


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Surprisingly, REALLY good PPV tonight I thought. First two fights on the card were 'meh', but last 3 delivered, and those were what I were looking forward to anyway. Hendricks/Condit is my FOTY so far. Loved every second of that fight, and Hendricks proved me wrong by winning, but it's all good. Condit had no shame in defeat. Looking forward to Hendricks/GSP.

Ellenberger/Marquardt was a nice stand up fight, and I knew as long as Ellenberger kept it standing and finished early before gassing like he usually does, he would be fine. Thank god I went back and changed my pick to Ellenberger. GSP/Diaz was entertaining, nothing amazing. And of course, my prediction ringed true that Diaz would retire for the 1000th time after a fight :lol

Mad respect to both men. As for my Tapology, solid outing for me. Good for Mein. I had originally picked him, but then realized how scrappy Miller is. I'm glad Jordan Mein won even though I picked Miller. Daron Cruickshank disappointed me after that spectacular KO over Henry Martinez at 154, but it's all good. 9-3 ain't that bad.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Good event, Hendricks will hopefully face GSP with Ellenberger getting the winner, very impressive from him.

GSP was always going win, Diaz can fuck off for a while now because he is way down the pecking order.

Loved the Cote/Voelker fight, was hoping Dillashaw would get raped :blatter but it was awesome to see The Horror bounce back so that made it up.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

GSP looking as dominant as always. What an awesome fighter he is. Good that he won and beat Diaz. Other than the 3rd round, Diaz didn't really have much offensive moves towards GSP.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad to see Diaz get beat. Wasn't as great as Bendo's beat down but still awesome to see him get dominated


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I agree with Nick when he says the sport is too heavily-favored towards wrestlers. GSP/Diaz isn't a good example of that but Condit/Hendricks is. If the guy on the bottom gets straight up, or does all the work on the ground, takedowns shouldn't count towards the round so much. Working towards (and successfully) getting up from the takedown - while the other guy just holds position - should count for as much as getting the takedown in the first place.

Condit had the better offense all fight, including working towards submissions on the ground, but because Hendricks was able to score so many takedowns, he won the rounds. It was a close fight either way, I just wish the bottom-position wasn't looked down on as much as it is by judges. I'm not saying Hendricks did nothing on the ground, but Condit was clearly the more active fighter. 

Bitching aside, FOTY and what a fight it was.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree with that sentiment. I had thought Condit won round two and three. That's how I had it scored, at least.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Haven't seen any fights from 158. Anything spectacular on it?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Condit/Hendricks was exceptional. You could probably skip everything else.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> Haven't seen any fights from 158. Anything spectacular on it?


I;d watch Condit-Hendricks, Ellenberger-Marquardt, and GSP-Diaz if you are interested in the main event.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> Condit/Hendricks was exceptional. You could probably skip everything else.


I'll watch everything but i'll probably watch that first up tomorrow after i sober up and play some golf. 



nazzac said:


> I;d watch Condit-Hendricks, Ellenberger-Marquardt, and GSP-Diaz if you are interested in the main event.


my name is Rush, do you think i'd not want to watch GSP :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Condit vs Hendricks was something fierce. Great fight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah i'm gonna need to see that fight asap from the sounds of it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why be so nicey nice and buddy buddy after the fight? For fuck sake, hate someone people. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Crofty i've thought about GSP'ing you for 25 minutes, but then i'd be tired afterwords and you'd just tell me you weren't impressed with my performance and i'd retire in shame.

But yeah I don't like the fake modesty after the fights with some people. I'd love for someone to just say :Yeah, ____ is a prick and it felt good smashing his face in"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i couldn't GSP LC for 25 mins. Would get stood up for a lack of action and i'd be gassed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jesus that sig :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You see that episode? Was fucking GOAT :lol

got 8/12 this event. pretty garbage tbh. At least Dillashaw won.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty behind on Archer so doesn't look like it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

For anyone who is interested, source is yahoo and lowkickmma.



UFC 158 Payouts said:


> Georges St-Pierre: $400,000 ($200,000 to show, $200,000 win bonus)
> 
> Nick Diaz: $200,000
> 
> ...


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

El Cuñado said:


> I agree with Nick when he says the sport is too heavily-favored towards wrestlers. GSP/Diaz isn't a good example of that but Condit/Hendricks is. If the guy on the bottom gets straight up, or does all the work on the ground, takedowns shouldn't count towards the round so much. Working towards (and successfully) getting up from the takedown - while the other guy just holds position - should count for as much as getting the takedown in the first place.
> 
> Condit had the better offense all fight, including working towards submissions on the ground, but because Hendricks was able to score so many takedowns, he won the rounds. It was a close fight either way, I just wish the bottom-position wasn't looked down on as much as it is by judges. I'm not saying Hendricks did nothing on the ground, but Condit was clearly the more active fighter.
> 
> Bitching aside, FOTY and what a fight it was.


Full on agree w/this but idk how you would change it. Wrestling is a dominant style in MMA in much the way that kickboxing is a dominant standup compared w/other stand ups like Kung Fu i guess. Atm a good wrestler wins or even a stronger, bigger guy wins.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Condit and Hendricks are top class, really good fight and i'm bigger fan of condit now the guy has a wicked chin and is a class act even in defeat, not sure where he goes from here though coming off two defeats but against the champ and number one contender so no shame and neither finished him.

See diaz went into retard mood again i really like him but sometimes you can really struggle to be a fan of his, been associated with cesar gracie doesn't help. His comment on not paying taxes was incredible :lol

Ellenberger is a beast which we all knew i was in a tossup over that fight i thought nate might have outworked him to a close decision win but jake as so much power much like hendricks. The WW division is looking good with rory, hendricks, ellenberger, maia, lawler, condit but it's a shame GSP will continue to buttfuck them.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, Hendricks is a class act. In a way I'm kind of glad he got the decision. Even though I don't agree with it and I'm a huge Condit fan. Losing at this point would've been crushing for him, and the division would've lost the next contender. I don't know what difficulties he poses for GSP, but it should be an interesting fight. 

I'm starting to lose interest in GSP fights (guess it's taken me longer than a lot), based on how controlling he can be, but Hendricks should ask some questions if he can stop the takedowns. I'm not convinced he will, or that his standup will really worry GSP - but you talk about a puncher's chance, I don't think there's a better example in the division (maybe Ellenberger). 

Condit is in one of those rare positions where he probably gained as much in a loss as he would've with a win. Still a top 2-5 WW + more buzz and fans. Easily one of the most exciting fighters in MMA. I really hope they setup Condit/MacDonald next.

Ellenberger/Maia would be a good eliminator.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rewatched the Condit/Hendricks fight, and you could arguably make a good case for Condit winning. Only definitive rounds are 1 going to Johny and 3 going to Condit. 2 is a toss up really. I could see how the takedowns affected my perception of the fight when I was watching it live, but Hendricks really didn't do much with them. 

Either way, it doesn't really matter, because that fight was fucking awesome. #1 of the year so far for me.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

It's up there. I know for a fact that Bermudez/Grice from 157 is still my favorite fight of the year up to this point. I haven't really been doing a good job ranking everything else.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hendricks/Condit is definite fight of the year so far for me this year. Still 9 months though for something to top it.

I thought it was pretty clear Hendricks/Hendricks/Condit. I don't think a case can be made for Condit but that's just me.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jordan Mein (if he can hone his wrestling) would be a fucking beast. What an awesome escape from that arm bar. Dan Miller's only lost to top tier guys, and even then, he doesn't go down without a fight, and Jordan Mein finishing him like that was really impressive. Keep an eye out of this kid.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Condit/Hendricks is a tough one to score. If you take out the take downs, Condit won easily. Buuut if you include the take downs, that's where it gets harder to figure out. Hendricks did absolutely nothing with those take downs and did most of them out of desperation to stop getting the shit kicked out of him. Condit generally popped right back up and it brings out the argument of how much do take downs matter if the opponent gets right back up? And in this case, I say dick all. The only times Hendricks was winning that fight was when he took Condit down. Other than that, he was getting his ass kicked. I think if nothing else, that fight proved that Condit is by far the better fighter, whereas Hendricks is clearly and obviously the better wrestler. It's hard to hate on Hendricks, though. It's not up to him who the judges give it to and he's such a nice guy on top of it, it really is hard to hate him.

GSP/Diaz basically went all how we thought it would, only not as exciting. I legit fell asleep during the 4th round for 3 of the 5 mins watching it, first time that's ever happened to me. Had to go back and watch it. I don't know, am I the only one who was let down by that? I expected to see at least the GSP who fought Condit and we didn't even get that. I've also accepted now that finishes are just not in GSP's vocabulary anymore.


Glad Ellenberger destroyed Nate, he's a dick.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I was expecting something similar to Bendo vs Nate Diaz wiht the main event. Didn't quite turn out that way


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

The MMA Hour in 5 mins - http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/3/1...ei-arlovski-cesar-gracie-firas-zahabi-braulio

Arlovski, Cesar Gracie, Braulio Estima, Aaron Simpson, Firas Zahabi and Chiappetta.

I'm especially interested in this one to see what Estima has to say, things turned ugly backstage at 158 apparently.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

INTENSE AS DA SHIZZ


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Fuck that big bitch. I'm glad he's gone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BRO! I missed you this weekend.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Check your mailbox, McQueen.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I miss pre A-Team rampage.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rogan made it onto TMZ for his opinions on that transgender chick who is fighting, he isn't in favor of it at all and I'd have to agree with him. That....thing is fucking huge and has the bone structure of a man and is bigger than Cyborg, considerably, and "it" is out there smashing chicks and I think it's dangerous for the women "it's" fighting. Pretty sure "it" will fade away from the limelight soon enough because "it" will never make it into the UFC or Bellator and will only compete in small shows where the other actual woman is ok with being beaten down by some....thing and then we won't have to hear about this abomination of modern science anymore.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Who else saw Chael Sonnen's rant on Twitter where he called out Vince McMahon and challenged him to a tag team match: Sonnen/White vs. McMahon/Punk.

Sonnen is awesome. :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Chael also said no one on the roster can count up to 8, which is interesting considering his relationship with Punk.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Chael is just looking ahead to future employment opportunities once Jones smashes him and he can't win a fight at LHW.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Chael Sonnen is fking awesome. Sonnen turned #HEEL on Punk.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

That Chael Sonnen video is boss. 

Top guy, top fucking guy.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I disliked Sonnen, but watching TUF has stopped me from disliking him. He seems like a cool guy outside of his gimmick so to speak.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd much rather have Chael as a coach than Jones. And not because I'm a massive Chael mark but because he seems like a way better coach. A lot of Jones' advantage is his length. Take that away and he'd be an above average fighter at best. And I bring that up because a lot of what he seems to teach is basically what he himself likes to do, which involves length. The short elbows drill he was doing is a prime example of that. Jones has a unique way of throwing elbows from the guard and that only works because his arms are so goddamn long, it's not going to have the same effect with another guy doing it. Plus, Chael is far more experienced and he comes off as a way more down to earth guy than Jones does and I'd just much rather have Chael as a coach and a friend than Jones.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, Chael is the better coach. He's more experianced and seems like the coach type. Jones is still young, and seems more like a student than a coach to me.

Both seem like cool guys though. I think TUF has changed a lot of peoples opinions on both fighters.

I was hoping Clint would win it but he went out in the 1st round. Now i don't really have anyone to root for really.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael to Jon: "Your so boring you put Machida to﻿ sleep" :lol

Troll Chael is back :mark:

Also, I think I may have found the greatest picture of all time:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The notable wins part made me laugh :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I hope Hall smashes Bubba in the next fight on TUF


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Bubba is a douche, so hopefully Hall takes care of him.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

From MMAFighting:

"Georges St-Pierre was not 100 percent when he fought -- and eventually beat -- Nick Diaz at UFC 158 last weekend.

According to St-Pierre's trainer Firas Zahabi, the UFC welterweight champion suffered an achilles injury before the March 16 fight, and the injury may have worsened during the five-round bout.

"I was worried it would tear during the fight," Zahabi told MMAFighting.com. "We had to cut his last sparring [session] short due to his injury. He had a week to rest it and then the fight."

The news was first reported by TVA Sports.

Zahabi said he believed the achilles injury was on the same right leg St-Pierre had surgery on last year to repair a torn ACL, but he didn't think the two injuries were related. He added that he has yet to speak to St-Pierre about the ailment and has no idea how long he'll be sidelined for.

However, the Tristar Gym head coach wants St-Pierre take some time off, considering the injury and that the Diaz fight was his second in four months. In fact, Zahabi doesn't want him to return to action for at least six months, if not more.

"He's 32 soon," he said. "He needs to respect that."

St-Pierre's manager Rodolphe Beaulieu echoed Zahabi's sentiments, while confirming that St-Pierre returned to training on Wednesday.

"He wants to take a couple of months off because his two fights were very close to each other," he said, "and he wants to enjoy the summer. We haven't talked to the UFC yet, so we don't know what their plans are for Georges yet."


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Impressive that GSP was that dominant with an Achilles injury. That could help explain why his shots looked lethargic in the later rounds as well.

Actually watching Bellator live tonight. First fight on the main card ends within 2 minutes due to an unintentional groin shot. Then 45 minutes waiting while the prelims are replayed. Second fight ends within 20 seconds. Now probably another half hour wait. Why do I bother? fpalm

Michael Page is an interesting character. Funky style.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Hall and Bubba both need to get KTFO. If it can't end in a double KO I guess I want Hall this fight.

Everyone else in the house seems chill except for those 2.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Uriah Hall is probably going to win the entire thing, so you better get use to it. Unless his ground game REALLY sucks and Jimmy or Kalvin grind out a decision against him, I don't see anyone being able to beat him standing.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Hall been getting sponsorships and being shown all of the UFC so it's easy to assume he makes it to the finale.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Man watching Bellator sucks. Sometimes I feel the fights are fixed.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ya some Bellator has some pretty bad fights sometimes... 

When do you guys think Cruz is getting striped of the strap?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Myers said:


> Hall been getting sponsorships and being shown all of the UFC so it's easy to assume he makes it to the finale.


Your probably right. Only guy I can see beating him is Jimmy because of his grappling and ability to hold position once he get's you down. This has been an entertaining season for sure though, we get 2 fights next week should be a good show.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I honestly think Josh Samman is the worst. But Bubba is a close second.

Once I saw the first fight in Bellator tonight I changed the channel and didn't come back. It was so fucked up, that was soooo fake.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Lavar Johnson got released, failed his post 157 drug test, suspended for 9 months by the commission too


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

ROUSEY said:


>



I approve.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> I honestly think Josh Samman is the worst. But Bubba is a close second.
> 
> Once I saw the first fight in Bellator tonight I changed the channel and didn't come back. It was so fucked up, that was soooo fake.


There was knockout with the black thin guy that didn't even hit him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hardy out due to a heart condition, that sucks.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Johnson is a beast. Weighed in at 230 for the Arvloski fight.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Johnson is still too small realistically to be fighting at HW. That fight is a lose/lose situation for both guys. If Arlovski wins, he beats a 205er, basically, and no one gives a shit. If Johnson wins, he beats Arlovski and no one gives a shit. Johnson should just stay at 205 and focus on getting back into the UFC.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ya Johnson is undersized as a heavyweight but so were Couture, Coleman and Cro-Cop. Only problem with Johnson is he isn't a credible heavyweight considering the fact he fought at 170, which I find unbelievable considering his size. 

I disagree that a Johnson win means nothing. Arvloski has piled on some wins lately granted against lower level talent but he still is the 2 time heavyweight champ. Good test for Andrei all things considered because Johnson is a powerful striker.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Beating Arlovski means nothing at this point and it won't be any more impressive due to him going to HW to do it. The guys you listed were small for HW, you're right, and they all got dominated by the bigger guys in the division when they fought them and the same thing would happen to Johnson.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

In all for Arlovski in this fight. Just pointing out Johnson is a huge dude considering that he fought at 170 as well


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

As a huge Arlovski fan i hope he wins a few more and gets back in the UFC he won't be a contender ever again but the HW division needs bulking up. Outside of Barnett And Sergei I can't see anyone else worthy and I love watching him fight.
I hope Johnson goes back to LHW after this regardless of a win or a loss as he could be a contender there.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That fight is fucking crazy.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Arlovski got that glass jaw now from getting brutally KO'd. His boxing is actually on point most of the time.. It's like Chuck though, his chin isn't gonna let him continue in the sport. One more KO and I think he's done. I got Anthony Johnson by TKO, first fight where he won't be cutting 30-50 lbs to make weight


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Man, i remember Arlovski out poiting Fedor until he went for a stupid flying knee and proceeded to get KTFO


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

After tonight, Arlovski won't go back to the UFC anytime soon. I wasn't impressed with Anthony Johnson either. He looked great in the 1st round but he started to get tired in the 2nd round.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Alright fight but bigtime disappointed with Rumble gassing and Arlovski looking sluggish at times.
I scored it 29-28 Arlovski but there's probably some fanboy bias to that. Would like to get a review on the last 10 seconds of round 1 because I think the fight clock, 10 second warning and bell were out of sync.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

On a side note, did anyone notice the gloves Arlovski was wearing in the World Series of Fighting?








Why was he wearing UFc gloves?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ever since missing weight against Sonnen, Paulo Filho's career has become a joke. Further proof tonight against Branch.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Arlovski looked fucking horrible tonight. I was fully expecting Johnson to gas because he probably had little conditioning training during his camp, but Arlovski has been a Heavyweight forever and should've been able to go 3 rounds. If he gases 2 rounds in, then I don't see him causing much trouble in the HW division. 

Johnson looked okay tonight. But he's a beast at Light Heavyweight.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Arlovski was way bigger than Johnson tonight, they clearly looked like they were from different weight classes. And If Rumble was able to drop him twice like he did in the first round, Arlovski would get KTFO but a lot of the guys in the division in the UFC. Arlovski shouldn't be gassing, yet he always does. It's a problem because when he gasses, his striking defense goes out the window for some reason. He's just lucky that Rumble got tired too and didn't blast him again. 

I didn't bother watching any of the other fights and I wish I didn't watch that one.










Big difference in how Rogan looks, talks and does his comedy from before to now. Thought it was interesting seeing both side by side. The Lesnar bit is from his newest comedy special, which is amazing.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Rewatched first round and it lasted 5:06 with the the ten second clap coming about 15 seconds before the end. If Arlovski wasn't dropped and had his Jaw broken in the last 5 seconds it could've been a better fight. Legit reason for an NC but on rewatching I think Johnson deserved the win more. Real shame. Timekeeper getting fired for certain.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

caution: this is fucking gnarly, reminds me of Sid in wcw

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/3/23/4140764/mma-video-ghastly-leg-break-gustavo-franca-magno-alexandre-wocs-24


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rumble broke his jaw and knocked some teeth out in the first round.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

GSP has been casted as a villain in the next Captain America movie. He’ll play the role of villain Batroc the Leaper, who doesn’t have any superpowers but just happens to be a French kickboxing master.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Count me in. And speaking of GSP, Nick Diaz is filing a complaint over GSP's weight at 158 and is using that as leverage to get a rematch: 


_In the circumstances, Mr. St-Pierre remains legally and ethically obligated to fight Mr. Diaz at 170 pounds or else vacate the belt in favor of those prepared to fight at welterweight._


http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...o-file-complaint-over-GSPs-UFC-158-drug-test/


I love Nick Diaz but he really comes off as a whiny bitch lately. He bitches that he never gets this and that and then barely ever shows up to the shit he is scheduled for. You can't really rely on him to do what every other fighter can seem to muster up the balls to do, which is unacceptable at the end of the day and he does get special treatment from Dana, without question. Then he was bitching about GSP's hand wraps before the fight and now this. It's getting rather annoying. You lost, son. You got dominated by a guy who was sick and had a leg injury, on top of that and the second fight wouldn't go any different. Let it go. I mean fuck, Chael could have made a giant deal about the knee Anderson landed on him but he didn't, he took his loss like a man. Unlike Diaz.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I like Nick, but really? :lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Damn! Ultimate Fighters was good. 

Bubba :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Tonights episodes was great. Looking forward to next weeks episodes. This entire season has been SPECTACULAR thus far, probably one of the best (Y)

Kelvin Gastelum is probably my second favourite fighter this entire season next to Uriah Hall. He's only 21, and his wrestling is spectacular, but if he works on his striking a bit, he could be a legit contender in the UFC. Really reminds me of Cain Velasquez for some reason, and has the same potential, and same background. I see big things for both Kelvin and Uriah in the UFC.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Dylan really surprised me though but he really has powerful hands the problem is Luke is such a long dude that is hard to get. He couldn't do damage even though he was on top %80 of the fight. Good fight by both fighters. Uriah, Kelvin or Dylan could win this but honestly those three deserve to get in regardless.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

By the third round, both were pretty gassed out. Personally, I never saw anything in Luke. Just because he's tall and lanky, doesn't mean he's a great fighter, and that showed tonight. Got taken down repeatedly and striking wasn't all that impressive.

Really like Dylan though. He was the last pick and really just swept up the ranks. I think it'll be Kelvin or Dylan vs. Uriah personally for the finals, leaning more towards Kelvin.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I actually see Uriah vs. Kelvin in the finale. Wouldn't surprise me if Kelvin shocks the world either. I can also see a Luke vs. Dylan rematch.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

My god, he does Gangster's Paradise for an answer to the first question and I lost my shit. So amazing.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Luke vs Dylan... HOLY SHIT


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I was VERY impressed by Kelvin tonight. Dylan too. Great episode. One fight had a spectacular KO and the other was a war. The third round was great. Was like hacking down a tree, you could see Luke taking more hits and struggling more to shrug them off until eventually, TIMBEEEERRR! I'd say Kelvin/Uriah is the final. Both deserve to make it to UFC but rooting for Kelvin. Seems more humble.

Also, LOL at Bubba! Cocky when things go his way but bitched up when he knew he was facing Uriah and seems to be legit scared of him judging by this episode. Imo he's one of if not the worst of the people (inc. those already eliminated) and got lucky with the wildcard (which he obviously used Jones to get)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

What shocked me about Kelvin was the visciousness of his striking. Chael really hit the nail on the head with his assessment before the fight. What's scary about this kid though is he's very good at striking, wrestling and submissions. At 21!? Imagine when he hits his prime! He and Uriah have the potential to make a serious impact in the UFC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> What shocked me about Kelvin was the visciousness of his striking. Chael really hit the nail on the head with his assessment before the fight. What's scary about this kid though is he's very good at striking, wrestling and submissions. At 21!? Imagine when he hits his prime! He and Uriah have the potential to make a serious impact in the UFC.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Indeed. 

Bubba is a pussy. He thought he was going to beat Kelvin and he got choked, beat Casey cause of kidney failure and ran his mouth and then once his fight with Uriah is announced he doesn't even have the balls to look at the eyes of the beast. Rumor is that Clint Hester gets back in. Is it possible dropped out of the fight?

Edit: Nevermind just saw the preview on YouTube


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, Bubba looks scared as shit to fight Uriah. I don't blame him, but come on dude. Man up for the cameras at least.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, Bubba looks scared as shit to fight Uriah. I don't blame him, but come on dude. Man up for the cameras at least. Bubba is all hype, really. He's supposed to be this bad motherfucker and is cocky as shit, then gets choked out, wins due to another guy's kidney failing and now this. I hope Hall smashes him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> Last week, Bloody Elbow passed along the information (via Dave Meltzer of MMA Fighting) that early estimates of the UFC 158 buyrate were in the 800,000 range. That was drawn mostly on the back of the main event fight between the company's top draw Georges St. Pierre and the enigmatic Nick Diaz. But according to at least one other MMA reporter, the number could be much higher.
> 
> Yahoo Sports writer Kevin Iole was asked on Facebook what the buyrate was for the show, and he responded with this nugget of information:
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ. If UFC 158 did a little under 1.1 Million then...holy shit. I was expecting it to be around 800,000, but that just blows it out of the water, if true of course.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

It sucks that so many people bought it just to see GSP humping Diaz :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

GSP isn't quite "John Fitch Boring", but he hasn't finished anyone in years. Wrestlers make such boring MMA fighters, laying on top of someone isn't entertaining even if you win on the score cards. I hope Anderson crane kicks GSP in the fucking face. We all know who the best P4P fighter is, hope it happens this year!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope you're saying the lay and pray style is boring and not fights that have alot of active grappling on the ground, some fantastic fights out there were most of it takes place on the mat.

GSP is a huge draw so no suprise at those numbers.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Silva vs. GPS would definitely get them 1.5 million


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> *I hope you're saying the lay and pray style is boring* and not fights that have alot of active grappling on the ground, some fantastic fights out there were most of it takes place on the mat.
> 
> GSP is a huge draw so no suprise at those numbers.





pryme tyme said:


> GSP isn't quite "John Fitch Boring", but he hasn't finished anyone in years. Wrestlers make such boring MMA fighters, *laying on top of someone isn't entertaining* even if you win on the score cards. I hope Anderson crane kicks GSP in the fucking face. We all know who the best P4P fighter is, hope it happens this year!


Exactly. It's why John Fitch was released despite his record.. LNP artists don't draw and GSP is far from a LNP artist.. Not a finisher either though so I'm not his biggest fan.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm surprised as hell with that buyrate. Usually GSP fights do between 700,00-800,000, and I was expecting about the same with Diaz if not a little more because of Diaz, but was not at all expecting 1 Million. 

Diaz for sure added between 200,000-400,000. DEM WOLF TICKETS


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Frankie Edgar Vs. Charles Oliveira is set now, I shit you not. What a giant mismatch, Edgar is going to smash him. And Dennis Silver Vs. Cub Swanson has been added as well, both for 162. Why not do Edgar/Swanson like they originally wanted? Edgar/Oliveira is one of the biggest mismatches I've seen in awhile. That's the problem with Edgar at 145, he's head and shoulders above everyone else in the division not named Jose Aldo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Premium Walls said:


> Frankie Edgar Vs. Charles Oliveira is set now, I shit you not. What a giant mismatch, Edgar is going to smash him. And Dennis Silver Vs. Cub Swanson has been added as well, both for 162. Why not do Edgar/Swanson like they originally wanted? Edgar/Oliveira is one of the biggest mismatches I've seen in awhile. That's the problem with Edgar at 145, he's head and shoulders above everyone else in the division not named Jose Aldo.



Cub vs Siver should be very fun, big fan of swanson these days.

Pettis vs Edgar would be awesome if pettis beats aldo and edgar gets another shot down the line.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Alexander Gustafsson is injured and its 99% sure that he won't be able to fight Mousasi. Such a bad timing. Kinda feel bad for the ones who are gonna attend the event.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Ok guys. Is Roy going to beat Kongo? 

And how easy will Frank Mir be for Daniel Cormier? DC for a title shot next year!


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Has anyone ever attempted a UFC Be The Booker?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Alexander Gustafsson is injured and its 99% sure that he won't be able to fight Mousasi. Such a bad timing. Kinda feel bad for the ones who are gonna attend the event.


Yeah I heard that. Pretty awful timing. Not just because of the injury but also because it's minimal time for a replacement. I'd love to see Hendo in there but it's VERY short-notice.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Chael Sonnens countdown to when he DESTROYS Jon Jones.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I love Chael but Jones is going to smash him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

UFC BTB is a stupid idea because you can only make matches and can't control the outcome. It's not like a wrestling BTB where you have control over storylines, because quite frankly, there are none. You can make matches once, but it will be useless because you can't control the outcome. 

Roy beats Kongo, and I'll never underestimate Mir after that second Noguiera fight. He also seems to be coming into the Cormier fight motivated. Cormier will most likely beat him, but I don't like to pick in Frank Mir fights just for the sole reason that he can always get random submissions when in trouble (Lesnar I, Noguiera II). Mir could've been such an unstoppable beast if his stand up was as sharp as his ground game, but he is notorious for getting tagged easy in fights, and with Cormier as his opponent, I can see Cormier knocking him out. Also, it's not like Cormier is a slouch on the ground. Dude has olympic level wrestling, so he's very well versed on the ground. 

CHAEL :lol

Sadly, Jones will most likely smash him. But it would be interesting to see what would happen IF Chael DID somehow get Jones on his back. I wanna see how Jones would do from his back.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> UFC BTB is a stupid idea because you can only make matches and can't control the outcome. It's not like a wrestling BTB where you have control over storylines, because quite frankly, there are none. You can make matches once, but it will be useless because you can't control the outcome.
> 
> Roy beats Kongo, and I'll never underestimate Mir after that second Noguiera fight. He also seems to be coming into the Cormier fight motivated. Cormier will most likely beat him, but I don't like to pick in Frank Mir fights just for the sole reason that he can always get random submissions when in trouble (Lesnar I, Noguiera II). Mir could've been such an unstoppable beast if his stand up was as sharp as his ground game, but he is notorious for getting tagged easy in fights, and with Cormier as his opponent, I can see Cormier knocking him out. Also, it's not like Cormier is a slouch on the ground. Dude has olympic level wrestling, so he's very well versed on the ground.
> 
> ...


What do you mean you can't control the outcome?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Chael WILL get Jones on his back but I don't think he will be able to hold him there. Jones is just too big and lanky. I will absolutely flip my shit if Chael grinds a decision out on Jones. I know the odds are slim but I will absolutely freak the fuck out if he does it. The promo after would be incredible :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That was incredible. Chael and Nick have to co host an episode of TTTHS together :lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Premium Walls said:


> I love Chael but Jones is going to smash him.


I think he has a chance. Sonnen can fight anyone and give them the fight of their lives.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I think he has a chance. Sonnen can fight anyone and give them the fight of their lives.


please. just. stop.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

How dare you scrilla. Don't make me pull up the gif of Dos Santos knocking out Cain in 90 seconds 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I think he has a chance. Sonnen can fight anyone and give them the fight of their lives.


jesus christ. I really hope this is you trying to troll and not a legit opinion. 



Punter said:


> How dare you scrilla. Don't make me pull up the gif of Dos Santos knocking out Cain in 90 seconds 8*D


an injured Cain. What happened in the rematch? yeah you know what happened


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Take a chill pill Rush. It was a joke :kobe

I'm fully aware of what happened. Always knew Cain was the better all around fighter and was one of few guys who picked Cain the second time.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

There were quite a few that were on the Cain Train when the fights came around.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Everyone was saying Junior was going to KO Cain the second time around. Go to any UFC 155 prediction forum or even the Tapology page for UFC 155 where 8 out of 10 people were picking Dos Santos the second time around. Which is always stupid because his ground game was unknown at the time, his endurance wasn't known, we don't know how he would react to Cains pace etc. When theres that many variables, you don't simply pick someone based on a 90 second KO.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Any of you watch the Ultimate Fighter? I have a feeling Urijah will win that shit and get my boy Chael, an awesome motorcycle


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Punter said:


> Take a chill pill Rush. It was a joke :kobe
> 
> I'm fully aware of what happened. Always knew Cain was the better all around fighter and was one of few guys who picked Cain the second time.


I'm aware it was a joke. Do i need to stick a smiley at the end of things to let you know when i'm serious or not?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, it certainly helps. The black and white sig and avatar don't help the cause :lol


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Cain is going to hold that Heavyweight Championship for a while.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Gus is officially out of the fight Saturday, apparently. Wonder if they can find someone on such short notice.


Also, completely off topic, but I just realized I've been here for 9 years now :rogan


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gus out fucking sucks was very much looking forward to that fight.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

HOLY SHIT:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rumours going around that Wanderlei is taking the fight against Mousasi.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Punter said:


> Rumours going around that Wanderlei is taking the fight against Mousasi.


:mark: holyshit if true, wand does not give a fuck.


WTF dana and wwe? please tell me it's bollocks.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Good guy Anderson.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Gegard Mousasi's opponent will be... Ilir Latifi. He's Gustafsson's training partner and holds a record of 7-2.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Machida should go up against Mousasi.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd never turn down seeing Machida fight, I'd be down for that. Fuuuuck the haters.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silva is such a baller.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Premium Walls said:


> I'd never turn down seeing Machida fight, I'd be down for that. Fuuuuck the haters.


Mousasi vs Machida, Shogun, Evans, Gus, all good fights

UFC dissolved SF too late. Might as well have dissolved it back in 011. 
Could've been 
Cain 
JDS 
Mir
Lesnar 
Carwin 
Nelson 
Big Nog 
Struve 
Hunt 
Overeem 
Bigfoot 
Sergei 
Andrei 
Fedor 
Barnett 
Werdum 
Cormier

in the HW Division as a Top 16.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Probably should have ended strikeforce when the grand prix got messed up. Was that 2011? i can't remember.

Still would have been questioned marks around Fedor and Barnett though whether they'd sign or not.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And...Uriah does it again. seriously, what in the unholy fuck is he!?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Probably should have ended strikeforce when the grand prix got messed up. Was that 2011? i can't remember.
> 
> Still would have been questioned marks around Fedor and Barnett though whether they'd sign or not.


Fedor would have no choice but to sign with the top HWs under UFC. And yes 2011 is when the Grand Prix got messed up. After Fedor vs Silva (event), they should've dissolved the promotion.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> And...Uriah does it again. seriously, what in the unholy fuck is he!?


If he improves his ground game...he is going be even more a scarier son of a bitch. Bubba look like he died from that punch.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bubba got smashed as expected. Josh Samman is a tough dude. I don't think Kevin will win.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> And...Uriah does it again. seriously, what in the unholy fuck is he!?


A man to be feared in the stand up game.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

There problem is he is so quick that you might not even get the chance to take it to the ground.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Uriah was one of the standouts I remember seeing in the first episode. His head movement, speed, athleticism, accuracy is crazy. Dude has only lost to Chris Weidman (no shame in that, was also nearly 3 years ago), and fought a close fight with Costa who's a pretty tough guy himself. But Uriah has a bright future ahead of him. His stand up is excellent, and if he can get his ground game to the same level, he can be a legit top contender in the UFC. He's also only 28, which is decently young.

Also, fuck Machida. Cannot wait until Jones puts him to sleep for the second time.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

no one fell for my picture  

Oh yeah, Uriah will win UF.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

In the words of Joe Rogan, GEE-ZUS CUURIST

I don't think I've ever seen an eye injured that bad with just one punch...that's GSP/Koscheck lite right there but without the 5 rounds of jabs :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Hall is a scary dude and seems like a legit psychopath too. Awesome combination.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't think anyone saw the Uriah/Bubba fight going any other way. Josh seems rather confident it'll be him vs Uriah in the finals but I wouldn't be surprised if Kelvin pulled off the upset, nor would I be totally surprised if Dylan beat Uriah. It's a different ball game for Uriah now because he and Dylan seem to really get along, and he hit the nail on the head when he said Dylan would fight with heart. There's no heart in Bubba who to me went to the doctors looking for a way out, but didn't get it. In the end, the best thing happened for him. He got KO'd quickly after one punch. Dana is obviously looking for Josh vs Uriah in the final but something tells me it'll be Uriah vs Kelvin. Samman is cocky, Kelvin is very good and I reckon Josh is going to underestimate how good he really is.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Punter said:


> In the words of Joe Rogan, GEE-ZUS CUURIST
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen an eye injured that bad with just one punch...that's GSP/Koscheck lite right there but without the 5 rounds of jabs :lol


He could barely open his other eye to :lmao

Uriah vs. Josh seems like a lock. In the finale I expect some re-matches. I would love to see Luke vs. Dylan again and Kelvin vs. Bubba


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> Dana White ‏@danawhite 18h
> 
> Mousasi will face Iliir Latifa this Saturday live on @FUELTV Latifa is from Sweden and training partner of Gustafsson.





> Dana White ‏@danawhite 7m
> 
> This pic was taken of Gustafsson today and u can't even see the cut!!! Worst decision I have EVER seen to pull fight pic.twitter.com/u5YwsxA0Pf












:lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Dude fell and smashed his face off a ring post, apparently. First a sauna takes out a guy, now a ring post. Injury Bug is getting creative.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

People saying you can't see the cut, well.. you can. And if that got hit, it's opening up, you can just see it based on the shape and where it's at. 

Sucks though, because I think if Gus had kept quiet and just showed up on Friday he just might have got away with it. Then again, Mousasi is no joke, and it would be a crime if Gus' run was halted by a cut stoppage.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

Gus vs Machida would make sense now. Probably woulda happened if Gus won anyway so i don't blame him.

Lots of MMA coming up, Bellator, One FC with Melvin Manhoef and Jens Pulver on the card(lol), Invicta FC with Cycborb and Kaufman on the card, UFC and ill throw WrestleMania in there too!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dana be trippin'

The cut is actually pretty bad:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

You can barely see it but one punch would open it up. Sucks, but shit happens.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Noel said:


> People saying you can't see the cut, well.. you can. And if that got hit, it's opening up, you can just see it based on the shape and where it's at.
> 
> Sucks though, because I think if Gus had kept quiet and just showed up on Friday he just might have got away with it. Then again, Mousasi is no joke, and it would be a crime if Gus' run was halted by a cut stoppage.


Yeah, both are talented up and comers, and would hate to see both of them slide down the rankings.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bellator should be good tonight but I hate how there is always a low blow in their fights. Seriously.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Speaking of Bellator, I wish Cole Konrad would come back. He was like Lesnar with better striking, submissions and able to take a punch. 29 too so he still has some years left in him. Might need a new training camp due to DeathClutch closing but there's always the Minnesota Martial Arts Academy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree Lesnar really couldn't handle any type of punishment. Sad really since he was a great offensive beast.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like Bellator is going to do its own TUF



> Spike TV announced today that mixed martial arts legend Randy Couture has signed on to a multi-year creative partnership that will begin with "Fight Master: Bellator MMA".
> 
> "Fight Master: Bellator MMA" will feature four camps and will look at the harsh realities that go along with the dedication to becoming a world class fighter. Couture will coach opposite Greg Jackson, Frank Shamrock, and Joe Warren as 32 welterweight fighters battle for a spot in a Bellator tournament and a cash prize of $100,000. Bellator announcer Jimmy Smith will host.
> 
> ...


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I agree Lesnar really couldn't handle any type of punishment. Sad really since he was a great offensive beast.


Yeah didn't want Lesnar to retire. He was a genetic freak with great cardio and athleticism. Not to mention he was still a top tier wrestler in the division. If he stayed he could've been a solid gatekeeper. Lesnar-Barnett, Lesnar-Mir III, Lesnar-Nelson, Lesnar-JDS, Lesnar-Werdum, Lesnar-Big Nog, Lesnar-Bigfoot, Lesnar-Cormier. So many potential matchups. And Dana almost was able to get Brock-Fedor for Dallas Stadium.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Indeed but Lesnar had to many health issues and Overeem made sure he didn't came back.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Indeed but Lesnar had to many health issues and Overeem made sure he didn't came back.


Thought the diverticulitis thing was solved. Guy still could've been great if he stayed at CSW or Greg Nelson.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Cole Conrad retired, keep up guys :rogan


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Premium Walls said:


> Cole Conrad retired, keep up guys :rogan


Hence why I said, I wish he would come back


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Good fights on Bellator tonight


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

First UFC event I'm missing in a while. Have zero interest in the Sweden card this weekend.

TUF Finale, UFC on Fox 7, and UFC 159 are awesome cards though. Looking forward to all of them.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah lot of good stuff for the next few weeks.

only thing Im really interested in on the sweden card is the Conor Mcgregor v Marcus Brimage fight on the undercard, still shocked a guy I (somewhat, very vaguely) know is fighting in the UFC, goin in as a slight favorite too. The only other Irishman who ever fought in the UFC was TKO'd in the first round by John Hathaway (!) so at least we should improve on that.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

PartFive said:


>


:lmao :lmao Melvin is a beast but he fucking lost that fight :no:

haven't seen it so not sure whether he deserved the decision loss or not.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can watch UFC fights online or do they show them on their site?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

My roommates sister is fighting Sara Kaufman tonight, but I don't think I'm going to find a stream for the Invicta fights


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Check your rep Myers.

Rose Namajunas just threw a slick flying armbar in seconds. No Pat Barry celebratory craziness though.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

PartFive said:


>


LOL at the dude running away.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

WTF dude litterally ran away from him... isn't that even legal?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Live Prelims 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7tROwE-f_Q&feature=g-subs-u


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Didn't Adam Cella get KO by Uriah Hall in the first fight of TUF this season? They are saying he is undefeated.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fights on TUF don't count as professional fights. They are considered Exhibition MMA matches. So professionally, Adam was still considered undefeated, atleast before the RNC :lol

Tor looked awesome. Adam got dominated. Adam has potential, but only at Welterweight in my opinion. Dude is too small for MW.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Punter said:


> Fights on TUF don't count as professional fights. They are considered Exhibition MMA matches. So professionally, Adam was still considered undefeated, atleast before the RNC :lol
> 
> Tor looked awesome. Adam got dominated. Adam has potential, but only at Welterweight in my opinion. Dude is too small for MW.


I see. It kinds of sucks that people are winning and KOing people and it doesn't get added to their record.

Tor looked great but he didn't show this on TUF.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

my boy McGregor knocking out Marcus in 67 seconds :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

fucking delighted


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Edit: My bad, went on a stream and basically ended up watching most of the card.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Couture won?


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Couture won?


No, he got knocked out by Pearson. Anyone else notice the blatant refusal to utter Randy's name? It's a shame we won't see Randy in his sons corner at all but I atleast thought they'd market Ryan as a son of a legend.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^was just watching the after-show and they mentioned Randy's name loads.

for low expectations this was a pretty fucking great night of fights, Mousasi and Pearson both fought injured, Pickett/Easton was awesome and McGregor got KOTN and Dana said he's putting him on the big Boston card.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pickett and Pearson are fantastic to watch, Conor looked great.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Mousasi-Bader would be a fun fight. Would test Darth's stand in the division, and Mousasi's TDD & a chance to earn a spot in the Top 10.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol, I've been reading some old posts of WF's sister forum: MMAforum, and just look at this Strikeforce nuthugger.:


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/86967-dana-white-sf-hw-tourney.html


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Noel said:


> No, he got knocked out by Pearson. Anyone else notice the blatant refusal to utter Randy's name? It's a shame we won't see Randy in his sons corner at all but I atleast thought they'd market Ryan as a son of a legend.


Trust me. I'm sure that's what Dana is thinking.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

They mentioned Randy loads of times. They even mentioned how hard it must be to live in your father's shadow and how well he's done for himself. I don't actually think they could have mentioned Randy any more tbh.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

What channels can i watch MMA and UFC in the UK?

New fan who does have Sky Sports, do i need ESPN as i just cancelled it as only watched it very rarely?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah everything is still on ESPN for now(current deal runs to august I think) but they did mention at the press conference the other night that they had a new UK tv deal in the works which is long rumored to be Sky given the Fox affiliation.
Theyre apparently setting up a bunch of UK cards just for the tv market and downside is it could eventually lead to ppv but I doubt they'll be able to charge much for a big US ppv that starts at 3am

little more info here
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/other-sports/mma/ufc-uk-ultimate-fighting-championship-1718293


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yes, it's on ESPN.

Edit: What Hank said :side:


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks Guys, my ESPN goes off on the 14th so will watch everything from library and until then and hopefully it will be SKY that gets it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Premium Walls said:


>


Great fucking gif :lol, love uriah really hope he makes it some great fights for him in the ufc.


Shame Uriah has to fight dylan in the semi's i like them both and was hoping for hall to smash josh before the final.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Premium Walls said:


>


.

That is the greatest GIF of all time :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Mitrione got suspended for 'transphobic' statements about Fallon Fox on the MMA Hour today. Fucking bullshit, he spoke the truth.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What did he say?


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

In a Monday appearance on "The MMA Hour," Mitrione called Fox a "lying, sick, sociopathic, disgusting freak."

That among other things like referring to Fallon Fox as he/him and saying that MMA fighters should be appalled and protest the decision to let him fight women. Can;t say I don't agree but there were better ways he could have went about it. UFC is a global company always looking to break into new markets and with the MMA bill being recently brought back up in NYC the UFC doesn't need any negative press. I'm sure they'll press it up to homophobia when in actuality its about the safety of female fighters who are facing a man essentially. Build like a man, bone structure of a man, strength of a man and the guise of a woman. IMO it gives him an unfair advantage. Though I would be interested in a Cyborg/Fox match up and Cyborg has said she would fight him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh Fox is the transgender.

Then yeah, don't think he should be allowed to fight women either. :austin


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Shouldn't be allowed to fight women. Its not like golf where transgendered women are allowed in the LPGA, its a contact sport and she has the bone structure of a man. Incredible advantage physically over the other women.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Exactly. That...thing spent 31 years as a man, that's a fucking man fighting chicks. There is no excuse for it and the fact that Mitrione got in shit is ridiculous. That was the UFC acting before any gay rights groups could hound them.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Cain Velasquez says

"I don't think she should be able to fight women. Having the same bone structure and everything else as a man, I think definitely does give her an advantage."

He's right.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Everyone needs to stop being such a sensitive bitch and flat out say that Fallon Fox shouldn't be able to fight men. Absolutely no excuse.

Cain and Mitrione are right, but I the reason Mitrione got suspended was because he said Fallon Fox was a "lying, sick, sociopathic, disgusting freak". It's one thing to say Fallon Fox shouldn't be able to fight, but what Mitrione said a bit over the line. Would I have suspended him? Probably not, but I would've had him publicly apologize for his comments. Nothing wrong with was Mitrione said, but it was the way he said it.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Agreed, Mitrone went about it the wrong way and to avoid negative press Uncle Dana is probably gonna play the good guy, have him apologize, and then it'll be done. Personally I agree with what and how he said it. BITCH has/had a dick... its a dude.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Meathead was right, but his choice of words was a bit poor, they've obviously been pulled out of context. He did call Fallon Fox a freak, but in the sense of a man who had a sex change and wants to beat up women, not because he thinks transexuals are freaks. Matt's one of my favourite UFC guys so the only good thing to take from it is that he wouldn't have fought for a few months anyway so the suspension is somewhat redundant.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Matt wasn't wrong and he shouldn't have to worry about getting suspended for telling the truth. I just hope they don't cut him.

That....thing responded to Matt:


_"Matt Mitrione went well beyond disagreeing with the medical experts who say I should be able to compete as a woman, and *personally attacked me *as a fighter, *as a woman*, and as a human being.

_

Bitch, please.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't get why this is even being discussed. It should be been told it had to fight men from the start and this bollocks shouldn't even be an issue. Just make this mong fight Cain and have him tear it's face off.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TUF semi-finals tonight. Pumped :mark:


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

LMAO Fox complaining it was attack "AS A WOMAN"... just get it and Meathead fight and get it over with. Should be no more an advantage than Fallon fighting women.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kelvin surprises again and Josh is done!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kelvin is a BEAST. Dude is only 21 and has a bright future. Awesome and really talented kid. Glad that Josh lost.

Dominated Josh completely. Beautiful RNC (Y)


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Chael is a great coach


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael is by far the best coach in TUF history. Dude knows the game inside out and is the best motivational speaker.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Chael impresses me everytime he speaks on TUF. He is so insperational to these guys and it really show in his words. Especially when it comes to Uriah. I still love his thing where he talked to the psychiatrist to understand why he lost to submissions out of nowhere. He had to master his fear but recognize that it will always be there.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Uriah is just all up in Dylan's head. He's tagging him up and down. All over and often. Is this his first time out of round one on the show?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hadouken!!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sad that this season of TUF is over. I haven't watched all the seasons of TUF, but by far this has been my favourite. With Chael coaching, and there being some awesome talent involved like Kelvin and Uriah. Wonderful season. I'll probably rewatch it one day a couple years from now. 

Kelvin vs. Uriah will be dynamite. Looking forward to it. Awesome finish from the bottom by Uriah. Kelvin and Uriah were both one of my favourites, so glad to see them both compete in the finals.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Uriah is just as monster. The finale is going to be a war.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Never watched this show before this season but watched because of Chael.Glad that I did. Uriah is a beast!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

The thought of Uriah vs. Anderson Silva or Jon Jones happening one day is absolutely insane to me. What fucking epic encounters those will be. I like Kelvin, he's a scrappy kid but he will get finished in the Finale. You can see how much guys freeze up when they are striking with Uriah, Dylan couldn't even stop actively defending for a second in fear of getting caught. I didn't really like Uriah at first but he's such a talented mixed martial artist you can't help but get excited about him. Hall will surely be headlining cards and mentioned with the likes of Jones, Silva, GSP ect very soon.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Uriah already looks world class. It'll be very interesting to see how he does against top 10 talent. This is one of the few times in recent years were a fighter has been made on TUF, and I think that's the main thing that's been working against the show in the past few seasons. The quality of fighter had dipped dramatically from when the show started, and it's been noticeably improved this season.

That coupled with the new style, focus on training, and choice in coaches have all contributed to a much better season. I haven't been hooked on the show since the early years. I'd put this one up there with my favourite seasons (1, 4, & 5). I hope next season keeps a similar focus, instead of devolving into Real World BS again.

I can't say enough good things about Chael. Class act throughout. It's been refreshing to see two fighters co-exist in an effort to help the talent, instead of making everything about themselves. Seasons were there's real heat have always been fun, but they've often overshadowed the contestants, and in the case of Rampage/Rashad completely killed my interest in seeing them fight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Really like dylan and hope he wins his TUF finale fight vs jimmy but man Uriah is a fucking machine, suprised josh got beat and a bit disappointed as i wanted hall to smash him.

I do fear Kelvin spoiling the party but even if that's the case i have no doubts that hall will still go on to have a greta UFC career.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not aboard this Uriah Hall hype train as of yet. 

Lets wait and see what he does when facing top 10 or 15 competition first. He's faced 2 top 10 opponents in his career, Weidman and Phillipou. Lost to Weidman via TKO, and Phillipou to a split decision. He's looked great on TUF though i got to admit.

I think Kelvin has got a good chance in the final if he doesn't show any fear of Uriah. If he can get inside and take Uriah down then Uriah could be in trouble.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's the way he fights i'm a fan of not to mention his speed and power to go with it plus he came off as a really cool guy on TUF. If you're a fan of standup you most likely will be a fan of hall.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the guy, but i think some people are going overboard with the hype atm.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't watch TUF but i'll check out his fights. atm all i see is a lot of hype but really, when was the last time a TUF fighter went onto anything special?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm just a sucker for anyone with any sort of badass striking skills and he has alot.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Why is the Bubba in the main card in the finale but Luke, Dylan and Josh are in the undercard. Is Dana high?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Why is the Bubba in the main card in the finale but Luke, Dylan and Josh are in the undercard. Is Dana high?


Friends with benefits. Bubba has been Jon Jones' training partner for a while now as was stated throughout the season.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How is the Hall hype unjustified? In his last 4 fights he has sent all 4 men to the hospital. Who finishes a guy from the bottom with strikes?

His finish of Adam will soon be highlight reel moment. The guy was both dead and alive. Mobile and paralyzed.

Uriah is a beast, ninja, wizard cyborg mercenary!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> How is the Hall hype unjustified? In his last 4 fights he has sent all 4 men to the hospital. Who finishes a guy from the bottom with strikes?
> 
> His finish of Adam will soon be highlight reel moment. The guy was both dead and alive. Mobile and paralyzed.
> 
> Uriah is a beast, ninja, wizard cyborg mercenary!


Are you Dana White?

Uriah is good, but none of these guys he's beaten are proven high level fighters. The guy got knocked down on the feet by a raw Weidman, so he's not some striking god. 

The Knockout of Adam was scary yes, but it also played a huge part in the rest of his fights. Bubba and Dylan went in there scared, and lost mentally before the fight started. Dylan gave up in the end, it was clear.

There's people around saying that he'll become MW champion when he hasn't faced a top level fighter. Until he faces and beats a top level fighter, that sort of hype is unjustified


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Are you Dana White?
> 
> Uriah is good, but none of these guys he's beaten are proven high level fighters. The guy got knocked down on the feet by a raw Weidman, so he's not some striking god.
> 
> ...


Agreed. The guy is just a TUF Fighter. People are just sick of Anderson as Champion, that they'll hype up anyone who may look like they have a chance at beating him. People were saying Lombard could beat Silva in 2011.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Combat Analyst said:


> Agreed. The guy is just a TUF Fighter. People are just sick of Anderson as Champion, that they'll hype up anyone who may look like they have a chance at beating him. People were saying Lombard could beat Silva in 2011.


If Uriah Hall wins TUF, I hope Dana doesn't throw him at Silva. Hall should win at least 4-5 fights before fighting Silva. The problem is Dana White is desperate for a top draw now that GPS is losing steam and nobody wants Silva.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'll be honest. I'm just riding high right now. Raw was awesome and TUF was too.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Watched it. Loved it. Both fights to me were pretty predictable tbh. I just knew Kelvin would pick Josh apart and he did so pretty easily tbh. Controlled him pretty much the whole time. Uriah did what I thought he'd do. He was vicious, sent another guy to the hospital but Dylan did what I thought he'd do too. He showed heart and didn't give up until the end when he knew he was licked. Finale will be good. Overwhelming favourite with mega potential vs Dark Horse with mega potential.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rory McDonald vs. Jake Ellenberger official for UFC on FOX 8 :mark:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome fight. Captain Canada Jr. will smash him.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Any of you guys ever watch Luke Thomas's weekly live chat on mmafighting.com? He's easily the most knowledgeable and intelligent guy in the MMA media and I could listen to him talk for hours. I do, every week.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Watching this TUF season reminds me just how shit RAW is these days (Aside from the last RAW of course, the crowd was epic and made it really fun). But I get 10x more entertainment from one 30 minute episode of TUF then I do out of most 3 hour RAW's. It really put in perspective why the UFC is kicking the WWE's ass in buy rates and popularity these days. This season has been awesome and is easily the best season of TUF since the original season. (Honorable Mention to Penn vs Pulver season of TUF)


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Are you Dana White?
> 
> Uriah is good, but none of these guys he's beaten are proven high level fighters. The guy got knocked down on the feet by a raw Weidman, so he's not some striking god.
> 
> ...


Uriah was also green as hell when he fought Weidman. He's grown by leaps and bounds (especially mentally) from competing in TUF and training with Chael for all this time. I agree that he needs to face some top fighters but we all saw what we fucking saw. 4/4 on hospital trips for his opponent and he finished a guy from the fucking bottom with strikes!!! (I've been watching MMA since the early PRIDE days and never seen a finish like that, that was no fluke). I don't care who he's fighting, the diversity in his strikes, the viciousness he throws them with, and the accuracy he possesses are ELITE across the board. Sonnen meant it when he said Uriah could beat anyone at MW, that was no exaggeration. I know what your saying when you mention Dylan and Bubba fighting scared but that's what Uriah does to people. His presence in the octogon is very intimidating and he can make you lock up after he touches you a couple times. Unless he's fighting an elite striker like Anderson Silva that's just something his opponents will have to deal with. No matter how many fights you've been in a rare elite striker like that can shut you down unless you can match their level of striking or are one HELL of a wrestler. I didn't like Uriah at the beginning of the show but I see a future star. I say the hype is justified for once, he's the real deal!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Uriah was green in mma terms, but i read somewhere that he was a proffessional kickboxer and had been training in Karate a lot of his life. He got dropped on the feet by a Weidman who had only 2 fights before that and came from a gappling background. Yeah, Weidman is a beast, and is a future Middleweight champion imo whether he beats Anderson or not, but he showed that there's weaknesses in Uriah's striking game. For example, he backs off with his chin in the air a lot, and he's been doing it on TUF too if you notice.

Don't get me wrong, i'm not saying the guy is going to fail. The hype about him becoming a good UFC fighter may be legit, but the hype about him becoming an elite Middleweight is not yet justified. When he faces and beats a top 10 fighter than i'll say that he can become an elite Middleweight. Until then he's a good middleweight in my view.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> If Uriah Hall wins TUF, I hope Dana doesn't throw him at Silva. Hall should win at least 4-5 fights before fighting Silva. *The problem is Dana White is desperate for a top draw now that GPS is losing steam and nobody wants Silva.*


:kobe You know the buyrates for GSP/Diaz? 1.1 million. Before that GSP/Condit did 700k, GSP/Shields was around 800k, as was GSP?Koscheck. Not only that but he's been undefeated for 6 years, how on earth is that losing steam?

As far as Silva goes? everyone wants a shot at the title and Weidman is getting his shot at him in a few months time. 



WWE_TNA said:


> I'm just a sucker for anyone with any sort of badass striking skills and he has alot.


yeah but if you look at all the champs/top level guys then its mainly wrestlers. Again, i haven't watched him fight (except for watching that head kick) but do you think he has the wrestling ability to stop guys like Sonnen, Weidman, Rockhold, Munoz etc shooting in and taking him down at will? Look at his record, the only 2 times he was up against a decent fighter he lost.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Premium Walls said:


> Any of you guys ever watch Luke Thomas's weekly live chat on mmafighting.com? He's easily the most knowledgeable and intelligent guy in the MMA media and I could listen to him talk for hours. I do, every week.


Yeah, I like Luke Thomas. Don't listen to him all the time, but try to catch his chat every now and then. He's so confident in his prediction that he's almost convinced me that Weidman will be the guy to dethrone Anderson. 



Rush said:


> yeah but if you look at all the champs/top level guys then its mainly wrestlers. Again, i haven't watched him fight (except for watching that head kick) but do you think he has the wrestling ability to stop guys like Sonnen, Weidman, Rockhold, Munoz etc shooting in and taking him down at will? Look at his record, the only 2 times he was up against a decent fighter he lost.


He'll probably struggle with top level wrestlers. But he's got this really unorthodox standup that could completely negate takedowns if his defense is good enough. Training with Chael can only help in that regard. He might not be a #1 contender but he's on another level compared to a lot of previous TUF winners.

I don't know much about Uriah outside of TUF but he spoke a lot about the mental game being an issue in the past, so it's possible that he's improved leaps and bounds since facing Weidman/Philippou.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Love Uriah Hall, but lets see how he does against a top 15 fighter in the UFC before we start hyping him up. He is far and beyond one of the most talented guys that TUF has ever seen, but it's one thing to be destroying low tier guys, and another when you face an elite fighter. Personally, I think any person with really good wrestling would be able to grind him to a decision, but standing up he's a handful for anyone.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

pryme tyme said:


> Uriah was also green as hell when he fought Weidman. He's grown by leaps and bounds (especially mentally) from competing in TUF and training with Chael for all this time. I agree that he needs to face some top fighters but we all saw what we fucking saw. 4/4 on hospital trips for his opponent and he finished a guy from the fucking bottom with strikes!!! (I've been watching MMA since the early PRIDE days and never seen a finish like that, that was no fluke). I don't care who he's fighting, the diversity in his strikes, the viciousness he throws them with, and the accuracy he possesses are ELITE across the board.* Sonnen meant it when he said Uriah could beat anyone at MW, that was no exaggeration.* I know what your saying when you mention Dylan and Bubba fighting scared but that's what Uriah does to people. His presence in the octogon is very intimidating and he can make you lock up after he touches you a couple times. Unless he's fighting an elite striker like Anderson Silva that's just something his opponents will have to deal with. No matter how many fights you've been in a rare elite striker like that can shut you down unless you can match their level of striking or are one HELL of a wrestler. I didn't like Uriah at the beginning of the show but I see a future star. I say the hype is justified for once, he's the real deal!



:asilva

Keep it in your pants, he has beat scrubs and that's it. If he wins TUF, his next fight will probably be against a gatekeeper at MW. I'm not buying the hype until he beats someone worth talking about.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

People are stupid. Hall has beaten some no bodies on TUF impressively and now he's the guy to take on Silva. We still haven't seen how Hall does when he isn't the one constantly coming forward and his ground work leaves something to be desired. Yes, he pulled off that sweep from the bottom and won and that was fucking awesome. But I don't see that happening with the higher level guys in the division, at all. But that sweep was bad ass. I looked at my screen and he was on the bottom, looked away to get a cigarette, looked back at the screen and all of a sudden Hall is on top of him beating the fuck out of him. I was like "Wait, what?" :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

No Bellator today?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Carlos Condit vs. Tarec Saffiedine


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I thought Saffiedine was facing Lawler?



JoseBxNYC said:


> No Bellator today?


Next season starts in the Summer. 4-man HW, LHW & BW tournaments.

I wish Bellator would scrap their HW division. It's like being transported back to the days of Tank Abbott.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

El Cuñado said:


> I thought Saffiedine was facing Lawler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do to. Guys like Grawbowski, Konrad (when he was active), Volkov (Since there's no Sergei) would make good additions to the UFC HW Division.

Nah, Condit-Saffedine is just a dream matchup.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Watched Uriah's fight with Chris Weidman. He definitely had a lot to learn by then. Hard to believe is the same person.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So, in July Rogan is getting his own tv show on Syfy:

*Joe Rogan Questions Everything (working title) - Premieres Tuesday, July 16 at 9PM (ET/PT) -- Life-long unexplained paranormal mystery-addict Joe Rogan ventures into unknown worlds and untapped territories to search for answers to life's most startling theories. Having explored these questions for years on his podcast, Joe now takes his journey to the next level, traveling the country and knocking on any door necessary to find the truth. In his own unique and inquisitive style, Joe will stop at nothing to quench his curiosity for the unknown. Production company: A. Smith & Co. Executive producers: Arthur Smith, Joe Rogan, Kent Weed, Frank Sinton, Michael Braverman, Tod Mesirow, Barry Bloom, Jeff Sussman and Chandra Keyes.*


:rogan


Can't wait.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Dylan's new caveman looks cool. I hope Gilbert owns Bubba.

Tate and Zingano......


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

^Great Predictions


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

TUF being on Hulu really rejuvenated my interest for the series (along with Sonnen and Jones as coaches).


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Solid card tonight. I wanted to stay completely away from Zingano/Tate and Quinlan/Andrews. Everyone who knows Zingano and has seen her fight before says she will beat Meisha, but Meisha is a tough out herself. Also, I've never seen Zingano fight before, so I can't pick because of that. 

As for Quinlan/Andrews, everyone is picking Andrews but I'm not so sure. Andrews is a tough man and has heart, but that won't help you against a Pan American grappling champion grinding the fuck out of you and breaking your will for 3 rounds. 

Both those fights are virtually coin tosses.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm on the fence about Tate/Cat. Cat is considerably bigger than her and always comes forward and hits really hard but Tate is a good wrestler and I think she might weather an early storm and grind out a decision. Or she gets beaten down, I guess we'll find out tonight.


Oh, I guess Faber has a fight too. Not that anyone gives a shit.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> Joe Rogan, Kent *Weed*


:rogan


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Premium Walls said:


> So, in July Rogan is getting his own tv show on Syfy:
> 
> *Joe Rogan Questions Everything (working title) - Premieres Tuesday, July 16 at 9PM (ET/PT) -- Life-long unexplained paranormal mystery-addict Joe Rogan ventures into unknown worlds and untapped territories to search for answers to life's most startling theories. Having explored these questions for years on his podcast, Joe now takes his journey to the next level, traveling the country and knocking on any door necessary to find the truth. In his own unique and inquisitive style, Joe will stop at nothing to quench his curiosity for the unknown. Production company: A. Smith & Co. Executive producers: Arthur Smith, Joe Rogan, Kent Weed, Frank Sinton, Michael Braverman, Tod Mesirow, Barry Bloom, Jeff Sussman and Chandra Keyes.*
> 
> ...


He should take Eddie Bravo and Redban with him. Eddie because he's such a sucker for a conspiracy theory and Redban for those "Oh Brian" moments.

More so on topic, I'm looking forward to tonight, great card and I have a feeling Cat Zingano is going to pull an upset.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Dream Matchup: GSP vs. Bendo


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

was just watching some Zigano as I havent seen her fight before






skip to 5:00, DAT takedown, holy shit!

tonight im picking:

Faber -sub
Hall - KO
Tate - decision
Brown - tko

not too bothered who wins or loses the rest, love to see Bubba get murdered though, I'll sort a tapology for next week


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Living on the west coast for TUF finales are terrible. You can watch the prelims live on facebook and Fuel TV, but for the FX broadcast they shift it three hours so it can air in primetime. So after the prelims I have to wait three hours to watch the main card. Unless I want to watch a shitty stream.



Premium Walls said:


> Oh, I guess Faber has a fight too. Not that anyone gives a shit.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael fistbumping and being friendly with Machida. I can't :lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Any streams to the prelims


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Stream for Prelims

http://www.pirlotves.com/ver-fox-sports.php


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Any streams to the prelims


UFC's facebook page and UFC.tv both stream the prelims.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Great showing by Clint!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wasn't too impressed by Clint overall. His ground game and TDD isn't anything special. Even standing up, he's alright. He could be so much better though.

DAT WEIDMAN/MUNOZ ELBOW THOUGH :datass

Nice KO by Hester nontheless.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jimmy needs to work on not curling up in a ball whenever he's knocked down. It's lost him his last two fights


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice brawl there from Hart and BigSlow. 30-27 seems a tad unfair but what can you do when each round is a toss up.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I had Hart winning that 29-28.

hated Hart on the show, seemed like the dullest man in the world, but he showed a ton of balls in that fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Holy shit. Kevin "Gracie" Casey and Josh "Bones Jones" Samman :lol


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Shit Casey is alot better on the ground than I gave him credit for :O Still think Samman's got this now he knows not to fuck with Kevin "Gracie" on the ground

Edit: Wouldn't mind a Casey/Quinlan match even though there both probably gone.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> was just watching some Zigano as I havent seen her fight before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely awesome "snap suplex" takedown from Cat. Still think Tate will win, but I'm as prepared for an upset as the Uriah/Kelvin fight (which is to say, I am leaning towards Hall, but Kelvin has every opportunity to upset him).


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Have I mentioned how awesome UFC intro's are? All from the black and white screen featuring the fighters giving monologues to the "face the pain" montage. Fucking awesome (Y)

Great night of fights so far. TUF 17 finale > WrestleMania already.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kayfabe is dead 8*D


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

unk2 sighting


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What is Zingano's specialty? She's getting lit up standing.

Question, does a woman have to referee women's fights?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

This has been an amazing fight so far!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Oh my fuck! Those fucking knees! Good Lawd! How did Meisha stay standing?

Fight of the Night so far.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

sick knees, brilliant fight


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Can we still have Meisha/Ronda coach TUF? Those two bitches hate each other. Would've made for some awesome TV.

Even fight until the third. This is why I really didn't want to bet on this fight. BRUTAL knee's by ZIngano though. FOTN thus far!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Great fight Tate/Zingano. Awesome win for Cat in the end. Rooted for her after the shit by Tate at the end of the first round.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Uriah Hall trying to act like Silva :lol


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

1-1 so far. Uriah needs to wake up and start battering him like he did Dylan.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Uriah bought his own hype. Happens far too often. He was acting far too much like SIlva, hands down everything. Got too cocky. 

29-28 Kelvin. Great performance by the young guy. He's got a bright future (Y)


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I hope Kelvin doesn't get fucked over here.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Uriah didn't fight. I agree he fell to his own hype. Wish he would have struck more.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I disagree with the "Uriah didn't fight thing".

Yeah, he didn't push it enough, but I do think he put in a very good effort. Counter a whole lot of Kelvin's ground game, which people were not expecting. I honestly wanted a round 4.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

that was straight out of a Hollywood feelgood movie, great moment, massive respect for Kelvin, guess Uriah wont be gettin that Silva shot just yet

:asilva


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

GREAT fight once again. Kelvin deserved the win there. Uriah seemed a bit too laid back at times but every time he hit Kelvin, Kelvin kept coming back at him. 

Kelvin Gastelum. DESERVED Ultimate Fighter. 21 he is! Scary potential there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Uriah had that fight won if he didn't believe he was :asilva
Reminds me of Chuck/Randy 1


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Uriah will still get the contract. Kelvin has potential but Uriah will be greater. Kevin Casey could be great if he improves his cardio or goes up a weight class. Samman, Luke, Hart, Dylan, Hester & Bubba are all good undercard guys to sign and Dana realizes this. I can easily see Dana giving them 2-3 more chances. Kimmy Quinlan has no business in the UFC. 

Tate vs. Zingano was fucking brutal.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> Can we still have Meisha/Ronda coach TUF? Those two bitches hate each other. Would've made for some awesome TV.
> 
> Even fight until the third. This is why I really didn't want to bet on this fight. BRUTAL knee's by ZIngano though. FOTN thus far!


When Ronda beats Cyborg, Carano, Kyra,& Coenen, I'll take her serious.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Combat Analyst said:


> When Ronda beats Cyborg, Carano, Kyra,& Coenen, I'll take her serious.


Cyborg and Carano aren't in her division and Carano quit fighting for real. The other two I don't know do they must not be important.

My question is why does Ronda have to beat them?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

One of the best overall cards I've ever seen. May be overselling a tad but I haven't seen too much UFC yet this card gave a whole lot. 2 wars, 2 awesome knockouts and a great 'chess' fight if you like with a good submission finish to boot. Only Bubba/Gilbert fight was underwhelming.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't understand people's obsession about feeding Ronda to roided up Cyborg.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you haven't heard of Coenan dx? seriously?



Combat Analyst said:


> When Ronda beats Cyborg, Carano, Kyra,& Coenen, I'll take her serious.


Cyborg and Coenan fight in a higher weight class, Kyra as in kyra gracie aka someone who hasn't made their mma debut yet?, and Carano has retired to make movies. Don't be a mong.



JoseBxNYC said:


> I don't understand people's obsession about feeding Ronda to roided up Cyborg.


they're in different divisions.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

No post show?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's on Fuel tv dude.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> It's on Fuel tv dude.


I don't have Fuel =(


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So who's looking forward to Cat vs Rousey?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Would've preferred it if it was Meisha but oh well. I'll still watch because of :rousey 

Decent outing tonight I suppose. Should've seen Lawrence losing because he's always been overhyped in my mind, but I thought he would've been alright against Pineda. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> So who's looking forward to Cat vs Rousey?


Rousey will take a pounding but then she'll pull out the arm bar.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Press Conference


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I gotta eat some crow on Uriah.. his TD defense is average at best. He was mentally off tonight (Hope this doesn't become an issue of which Uriah shows up). I thought he would land some more significant strikes before Kelvin could grind him to a decision. +1 for the Kurt Angle-esque German Suplex by Uriah though. I thought he did more damage overall and when he got taken down in the 3rd round he was doing more damage from the bottom then Kelvin was from his guard. That's what Uriah get's for leaving it in the hands of the judges though, kelvin impressed me and fought hard as hell, the judges basically gave it to him on effort in the 3rd round. Kelvin did look like he wanted it more so congrats to him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Good night of fights.

I had a feeling that Kelvin would win Uriah and i was right. Uriah thought he was Anderson Silva, but he's not. There's only 1 Anderson Silva! The flaws i saw in Uriah's game were shown in that fight. His striking defence isn't great, and he'll get caught and put to sleep if that continues. He doesn't have the chin that Silva has to get away with the high chin, keeping your hands down thing. However i was impressed with his sweeps and TD's. He was better on the ground than thought he would. Both will have good UFC careers i think.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Dana said that Hall felt under the pressure and I agree. He looked frozen out there.

Bubba really came off as a bigger cunt in that press conference. "Do I have a job?". What the fuck have you done bro.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Dana said that Hall felt under the pressure and I agree. He looked frozen out there.
> *
> Bubba really came off as a bigger cunt in that press conference. "Do I have a job?". What the fuck have you done bro.*


:kobe how on earth was that cunty at all?


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

A good night of fights... The Hall Train was derailed and he has no one but himself. Really wanted to see Tate win, I think the hype would have been better. But good to see a new challenger emerge and further Womens mma. Faber once again proves himself to be the perennial Number two(three depending on how you look at it) Bantamweight for life(although ill venture to say he maybe beats Cruz next time around).


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Tate will get her shot soon enough.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I would like to see Faber fight McDonald next. Faber is in a strange situation to me. I don't see him beating Barao or Cruz, but he beats everyone else in the division.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Rush said:


> :kobe how on earth was that cunty at all?


His fight sucked. Why was he even in the main card? Luke and Colin had an all out brawl. That match should have been in the main card or Clint Hester's fight. Bubba was in the most boring fight of the night and beat an opponent with 1/5 his experience. I know he's buddies with Jones but why overlook guys like Samman, Barnett, Andrews and Hester who had x100 more talent than this dude.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah and thats his whole point. His thoughts on it are 'do i have a job' meaning can i come back and fight for the UFC again as thats what i want to do. Not even slightly cunty at all.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I looked at Chris Weidman(who Uriah lost to) and he's facing Anderson Silva next. He has a 9-0 record. I think this kid is at a miss match but you never know. Hall said he wants to avenge his lost to Weidman but he seems out of his league.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Weidman has got a better chance than many think. But not as great of a chance than others think.

People online seem to be siding to either Anderson destroying him or Weidman controlling him.

I think it'll be a good fight, and one of the biggest tests Anderson has had. But i see Anderson eventually catching him after a couple of good rounds for Weidman. TKO round 3 or 4


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Weidman has good wrestling and jiu-jitsu but not sure if his strinking can keep up.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Weidman is going to get smashed inside of 2. 3 if things get crazy, I've been saying his forever now. 


Hall froze up completely, it was annoying the fuck out of me. He absolutely should not have lost that fight. When he even remotely started to turn it on, he owned him. But then would stop and drop his hands and do the Silva cage thing, only Calvin just shot a double every single time and took him down. Even still, I saw glimpses of Anderson in Hall last night, despite the shitty performance. Not like he isn't going to make it into the UFC anyway.

Cat/Tate was fucking awesome. I figured either Tate would grind her out after dealing with a lot at first or Cat would just smash her and basically both things kinda happened. Cat is a fucking beast. A hot one at that, I think she's uber hot for some reason, not normally my type. And not just because she isn't black, either, before you all start :rogan Cat/Ronda is going to be very interesting. If Tate could grapplefuck her like that, Ronda will be able to but Cat is so big and strong that she might be able to land that shot. I could see Cat beating Ronda, without question. But then I could also see Ronda controlling her like Tate did and subbing her, so I guess we'll see. I'm not really looking forward to the next season of TUF, though. It's going to be very Real World-ish and I'm not a fan of it. I'll give it a shot and still watch it because of the dynamic of it but I'm not hyped for it like I was for this season, which was easily the best season.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Premium Walls said:


> Weidman is going to get smashed inside of 2. 3 if things get crazy, I've been saying his forever now.


I don't think he'll get smashed. I do believe Anderson will beat him though, and i also believe that Weidman will be champ once Anderson retires or leaves the division.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Premium Walls said:


> I'm not really looking forward to the next season of TUF, though. It's going to be very Real World-ish and I'm not a fan of it. I'll give it a shot and still watch it because of the dynamic of it but I'm not hyped for it like I was for this season, which was easily the best season.


Ronda said that the show won't be like Jersey Shore at least for her team but no matter how you put it a house full of men and women will bring a lot of drama. Is cool when two guys argue and release some steam in the house cause you know they'll release it in the cage anyways but watching an argument between a girl and a guy in the house will be like watching Ron & Sam on Jersey Shore. I want a show about fighting. Not about drama, crushes and love triangles and I pray to God they don't drink. Would ruin the image of MMA as a sport.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

It will be a TKO round 1. Or round 2 or 3 if Anderson feels like toying with him for a bit ala half of his fights in the past few years. It won't be close.

also fucking lol at Uriah's hype train disappearing. Had a feeling that he had nothing when it mattered.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Uriah is really athletic and explosive with great Offensive striking and power. But he also has a lot of holes in his game and is lacking mentally. I feel that he'll have an up and down UFC career with plenty of great KO's but also plenty of disapointing losses. Maybe go on a good run at some point and get into the top 10 or boderline contendership.

Trying to think of another fighter who is like that, but can't off the top of my head.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He's getting his contract anyways but I hope he doesn't flop. If UFC doesn't get him, Bellator will hop on him and make him the next overhyped fighter they have like King Mo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

while not all falling strictly into the KO thing - Belfort, Filho, Bisping, Leben are some off the top of my head.

Leben is probably the most fitting. Has the power, but is fucked in the head. Bisping is a flake in big fights, Filho could've had a better career, Belfort is really up and down as well.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Bisping was the first person who came to my mind, then Belfort. I forget Leben even exists :lmao


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> He's getting his contract anyways but I hope he doesn't flop. If UFC doesn't get him, Bellator will hop on him and make him the next overhyped fighter they have like King Mo.


He'll be in the UFC, no doubt. Dana was creaming over the guy on TUF, so i think he'll get a contract as well as some of the others like Hestor, and Samman.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Premium Walls said:


> Bisping was the first person who came to my mind, then Belfort. I forget Leben even exists :lmao


Yeah, Leben/Filho had a lot to do with substance abuse while Bisping is just a mental flake. I was tempted to include Florian but he just came up against better guys in big fights for the most part.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Silva/Weidman will be fun regardless of who wins. Either :asilva completely demolishes Weidman, or Weidman actually pulls off the upset. Fun fight. I wouldn't say a mismatch. Who the hell was Silva supposed to face anyway? MW is short on contenders as it is. Weidman made sense. 

Uriah Hall will be back. He had little flashes of brilliance last night where he beat the fuck out of Kelvin, but then he had his dumbass moments where he put his hands completely down as if he was expecting Kelvin to throw a spinning backfist and miss. Instead, Kelvin played it smart and just went for the takedown when that happened. The Uriah who jabbed the living crap out of Dylan Andrews beats Kelvin 9 times out of 10, but Kelvin is still a beast. Both have bright futures. 

In other news, UFC on FOX 7 next week should be GREAT. Henderson/Melendez, Mir/Cormier, Diaz/Thompson, Brown/Mein. UFC vs. Strikeforce :mark:


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Cyborg and Carano aren't in her division and Carano quit fighting for real. The other two I don't know do they must not be important.
> 
> My question is why does Ronda have to beat them?


Real competition. Even though Kyra hasn't debuted in MMA, she's someone who could hang on the ground with Rousey on the ground, along with Coenen. Carano, & Cyborg would be good competition for Rousey despite them being gone.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Damn Clint Hester is awesome. If he got that wildcard he would win the whole thing.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

new episode of Road to the Octagon is excellent as usual


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Combat Analyst said:


> Real competition. Even though Kyra hasn't debuted in MMA, she's someone who could hang on the ground with Rousey on the ground, along with Coenen. Carano, & Cyborg would be good competition for Rousey despite them being gone.


Kyra hasnt debuted so how can you possibly not consider Ronda legit before beating her? Cyborg is a juicing cheat who is in a higher division and so is Coenan. Carano is possibly the most overrated womens fighter, most of her opponants were fighting her at much higher weights than their division and she retired ages ago.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Tommy Toe Hold is gonna be on the MMA Hour today. :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

:mark:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Loved that finale tbh. I may have oversold the Uriah/Kelvin match by saying elsewhere that it had stolen MOTN from Tate/Zingano but tbf I think that was because I was much more invested in that match. 

Btw, did anyone else see Tate shoving Zingano's face down after the bell to end the first round? Me and my flatmate saw it and immediately began to support Zingano who tried a flying knee at the start of the second probably because she was so pissed off! We were both happy to see Cat score the TKO win, which both of us believed was fairly stopped. I don't buy Tate's excuse that she was shooting for a takedown. To me it looked like she was pretty much KO'd. Maybe she was going for a desperation shoot but even so, I interpreted it as she went down and the ref obviously did too because as soon as that last knee or elbow hit and Tate went, she stopped the fight.

As for Kelvin/Uriah, I really enjoyed it and although I didn't have anything against Uriah, I was rooting for Kelvin. He seems like an all-round nice guy and his rate of improvement in the house was brilliant. At 21, to me he's hugely impressive. And he did what I thought he would do. He was fearless, used his wrestling and pushed the pace. And in all honesty, I expected him to last until the 3rd round where I thought Hall's striking would tell and he'd end up getting the TKO. I was gladly proven wrong. Hall, he looked like he was a bit too cocky mimicking Anderson Silva in the first. But I personally think he was doing that because he was at a loss on how to deal with Kelvin at that point. Kelvin was pushing the pace, taking him down and in Southpaw stance, notoriously difficult for a guy who kicks from the right. He did well to get back into it in Round 2. That German Suplex he did was simply beautiful (and shows his wrestling skills aren't half bad) but I was even more impressed by the fact that Kelvin got straight back up and had Uriah against the cage in the clinch. Kelvin attacked and defended supremely while Uriah seemed over-reliant on his striking. The whole time he was looking for the TKO victory and while he came close points-wise, in the end, Kelvin won.

On Browne/Gonzaga, I didn't notice any illegal elbows tbh. I've heard a lot of people complain that the elbows hit the back of the head but tbh I think the elbows that did the damage hit him square in the temple both sides and on Faber/Jorgensen, I expected Faber to win. I was torn as to whether he'd get the decision or whether he'd get the submission victory so sat on the fence a bit there. Wasn't surprised when he locked in the RNC though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this weekend's FOX card is 10 times better than the PPV card the next weekend.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> this weekend's FOX card is 10 times better than the PPV card the next weekend.


Sonnen will sell the card himself. To bad Jones lacks charisma.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jones knows he's going to smash Chael and just wants to get this out of the way, you can tell.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I would give my left nut to see Chael win a championship in the UFC.

Also, I'm not into Sonnen/Jones at all. Both of them don't seem into it. People don't seem into it. I think it'll do probably around average in terms of buyrates tbh. Of course, I'll still be watching it on the 0.0001% chance Chael DOES win the title, but I'm not into it at all.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a joke of a fight anyway. Sonnen has done nothing to earn a shot at Jon Jones' title, just like Diaz did nothing to earn a shot at GSP.

Hopefully this new ranking system will stop this from happening in the future


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Punter said:


> I would give my left nut to see Chael win a championship in the UFC.
> 
> Also, I'm not into Sonnen/Jones at all. Both of them don't seem into it. People don't seem into it. I think it'll do probably around average in terms of buyrates tbh. Of course, I'll still be watching it on the 0.0001% chance Chael DOES win the title, but I'm not into it at all.



I think TUF killed all the hype for the fight when it should have done the opposite. People were expecting Chael to always go off and own Jones verbally and keep the heat on but that didn't happen, they got along really well and then did rounds of media together where they seemed like they were actually friends. Not the best way to hype a fight. Chael is trying now but it's too late.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

nazzac said:


> It's a joke of a fight anyway. Sonnen has done nothing to earn a shot at Jon Jones' title, just like Diaz did nothing to earn a shot at GSP.
> 
> Hopefully this new ranking system will stop this from happening in the future


Well I think this fight is kind of anomalous. It was a reward for Chael being prepared to take the Jones fight at short notice. With the ranking system, it shouldn't happen in the future though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ranking system won't mean a thing.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Premium Walls said:


> I think TUF killed all the hype for the fight when it should have done the opposite. People were expecting Chael to always go off and own Jones verbally and keep the heat on but that didn't happen, they got along really well and then did rounds of media together where they seemed like they were actually friends. Not the best way to hype a fight. Chael is trying now but it's too late.


There must be a reason Chael did this though. Sonnen/Silva TUF would have meant Sonnen being respectful to Silva most of the time but then trash him in confessionals. Even that didn't happen with Jones oddly enough.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Punter said:


> I would give my left nut to see Chael win a championship in the UFC.
> 
> Also, I'm not into Sonnen/Jones at all. Both of them don't seem into it. People don't seem into it. I think it'll do probably around average in terms of buyrates tbh. Of course, I'll still be watching it on the 0.0001% chance Chael DOES win the title, but I'm not into it at all.


We can only hope.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If Sonnen can't beat Silva he has absolutely no hope against Jones.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Sadly, Chael is going to get smashed. And then we get Jones/Machida 2. Yay for us.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The build for Sonnen/Machida would be all kinds of awesome. Chael would unleash his skills on the microphone and give us some of the best interviews since his first fight with Anderson. Gotta keep the hope alive.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Chael has absolutely no chance of beating Jones and I'm one of the biggest Sonnen marks on the planet.


_"Veteran MMA referee Josh Rosenthal awaits sentencing after pleading guilty to conspiracy to manufacture and distribute marijuana and possession with intent to distribute.

One year ago, federal agents raided an Oakland, Calif., warehouse owned by Rosenthal and an associate that contained 1,356 marijuana plants, according to a copy of the agreement, which MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) obtained from the U.S. District Attorney's office in Oakland.

The drug's street value was estimated at more than $6 million."_


Oshit.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Premium Walls said:


> I think TUF killed all the hype for the fight when it should have done the opposite. People were expecting Chael to always go off and own Jones verbally and keep the heat on but that didn't happen, they got along really well and then did rounds of media together where they seemed like they were actually friends. Not the best way to hype a fight. Chael is trying now but it's too late.


TUF did kill all the hype around Sonnen/Jones, but I don't really care. I initially tuned in just to see Chael trash the fuck out of Jon, but to be honest, I'm glad we got Coach Chael instead of Pro Wrestler Chael. I don't think I could've handled Chael's trash talk 12 weeks in a row. By the end of the season, we got one of the greatest seasons of TUF ever, and the greatest coach in TUF history in Chael. Also, the talent and fights were all fucking fantastic. Great season. 

Chael is trying, but Jon isn't. Anderson played his part perfectly in the buildup to 148 with that conference call and the shoulder strike to the face at the weigh ins. Jones/Sonnen is just so dead. It doesn't help that people know that Chael has virtually NO chance to beat Jones either.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

DANIEL CORMIER!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Jones/Sonnen is exactly the same as Sonnen/Silva I. Chael talked some shit, but mostly it fell on deaf ears because no one is giving him a chance. Sonnen/Silva II was hyped so much because people actually thought Sonnen could grind out a decision. It doesn't help that Sonnen's schtick is getting a little stale now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Can't say I know much about MMA, don't watch as often as I should but I've given the predictions a go. Definitely needed to guess a few though.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

probably wont get to see this card til late sunday but I got

Henderson - dec
Cormier - 3rd tko
Diaz - dec
Mein - ko
Mendez
Carmont
Benevidez

ME could be great if Gil doesnt let Ben cruise, always love watching Cormier and hoping for FOTN war from Diaz/Thomson


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have always liked Mir, even if he is a douche. I hope we see an awesome upset sub from his part.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Myers said:


> Jones/Sonnen is exactly the same as Sonnen/Silva I. Chael talked some shit, but mostly it fell on deaf ears because no one is giving him a chance. Sonnen/Silva II was hyped so much because people actually thought Sonnen could grind out a decision. It doesn't help that Sonnen's schtick is getting a little stale now.


I'd say the TUF season has solidified Sonnen's act getting stale. He's meant to be this trash-talker but his stint as coach tbh just made him a nice guy really (as well as a damn good coach) from what I saw so most of the time his insults will fall on deaf ears as you say. Less people believe his act now.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'd say the TUF season has solidified Sonnen's act getting stale. He's meant to be this trash-talker but his stint as coach tbh just made him a nice guy really (as well as a damn good coach) from what I saw so most of the time his insults will fall on deaf ears as you say. Less people believe his act now.


He delivered some of the best ratings for TUF ever. Chael is far from stale, he still draws in the fans and people will still watch him. Chael is many different things but stale is not one of them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'd say the TUF season has solidified Sonnen's act getting stale. He's meant to be this trash-talker but his stint as coach tbh just made him a nice guy really (as well as a damn good coach) from what I saw so most of the time his insults will fall on deaf ears as you say. Less people believe his act now.


I like him far more when he's being genuine as opposed to his 'pro wrestling' gimmick he has. Forget the vid exactly but it was one in the build up to one of his fights with Silva where he just genuinely came across as a guy working hard to try and win a title. No frills, just solid work ethic which is more entertaining from my perspective than the preprepared sound bites he had in the build to the Silva fights.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> I like him far more when he's being genuine as opposed to his 'pro wrestling' gimmick he has. Forget the vid exactly but it was one in the build up to one of his fights with Silva where he just genuinely came across as a guy working hard to try and win a title. No frills, just solid work ethic which is more entertaining from my perspective than the preprepared sound bites he had in the build to the Silva fights.


Yeah, same here. I really liked Chael on TUF.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Never liked Mir but i hope he puts on a good show and gives Cormier a good fight but i do have Daniel winning.

Got Benson by decision and still in a toss up between Nate/Josh but i'm leaning towards nate.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Myers said:


> I have always liked Mir, even if he is a douche. I hope we see an awesome upset sub from his part.



I've always liked Mir too, I've always really liked how honest he is. Plus, the dude is really fucking smart and articulate. He's done commentary before and done a good job and I could see him working for Fox on the UFC events in the future. I hope he beats Cormier but I doubt he will.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Myers said:


> Jones/Sonnen is exactly the same as Sonnen/Silva I. Chael talked some shit, but mostly it fell on deaf ears because no one is giving him a chance. Sonnen/Silva II was hyped so much because people actually thought Sonnen could grind out a decision. It doesn't help that Sonnen's schtick is getting a little stale now.


I disagree.There was ALOT of hype around Sonnen/Silva I and by no means was Chael talking shit on deaf ears. People were into it completely. It's the reason it did around 600,00 buys when Silva title fights before it did much lower. No one trash talked their way through the build up of a fight then Chael Sonnen did to UFC 117. It was new, and people were into it because it was organic at the point. Come fight night, everyone was paying to see Chael get his ass kicked, and that was exactly what Chael wanted.

Unfortunately, the schtick is now old, TUF didn't really help, and Jones isn't responding the right way like Anderson did. So this fight's hype is pretty much dead.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Da Prophet said:


> He delivered some of the best ratings for TUF ever. Chael is far from stale, he still draws in the fans and people will still watch him. Chael is many different things but stale is not one of them.


I meant his act, his trash-talking. Chael may draw but on TUF he was hardly trash-talking. He was just being a great coach.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I meant his act, his trash-talking. Chael may draw but on TUF he was hardly trash-talking. He was just being a great coach.


And that gave him more fans. People actually got to see the other side of Sonnen.

I'm looking at Chris Weidman fights and they guy can actually strike and wrestle pretty good. He'll give Silva that's for sure.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

So GSP has been given the choice between fighting Silva or Hendricks next per Dana White.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

GPS will never fight Silva.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

DANIEL .... CORRRRMIERRRR


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Prelims on Youtube and Facebook now.

What a flying knee.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Bowling got KTFO


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Myers said:


> Bowling got KTFO


Brutal KO, two sick knockouts so far.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Frank Mir looked fucking tremendous at the weigh ins last night.

Two great fights to start the prelims. Fuel prelims look great. Let's fucking do this :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Joseph Benevidez is such a bad motherfucker. Also, just putting it out there, but Duane Ludwig is probably one of THE best coaches in MMA right now. Team Alpha Male has been on a GIANT tear ever since Bang Ludwig joined their camp.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Very good set of prelims so far. Anyone else here think Larkin just got robbed? To me he won that fight and I don't even think it was a 'split decision' type where it was arguable either way. Imo, a clear unanimous decision win for Larkin but the judges scored it UD for Carmont? The fans booed and I get why.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's because judges love takedowns. It doesn't really matter if you do more damage from the bottom. You could be neck to neck standing, and if someone scores a takedown, that's a tie breaker for the judges.

I had it for 29-28 for Larkin, but I picked Carmont for my Tapology, so I'm not exactly complaining. Solid night of picks and GREAT night of fights so far.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't like when judges do that, especially when Carmont didn't exactly get many takedowns despite obvious repeated attempts. Didn't really do that much while on top either while Larkin went for every submission he could muster and even locked in a kimura.

I'd have scored the first 2 rounds for Larkin and the last for Carmont which again would have meant a win for Larkin 29-28 so I'm a bit disappointed.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Also, helluva call on the Mendes/Elkins fight. All 3.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Game time!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I like Mein, Diaz, Cormier, and Henderson.

Although I would much prefer Gilbert to win.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If the main-card lives up to expectations, then this is way up there as a card of the year contender.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This is a fucking fight!

Damn, swarmed and killed!

Was the an elbow to the spine? I saw he was aiming for the kidneys but it looked weird.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Takes a kick like a Diaz!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Amazing fights so far. Loving this card.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This card is blowing my expectations away. And I already had pretty high ones going in.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn no one has finished off Diaz like that, what a kick to the skull by Thomson.Before that kick, I had the match pretty much even how about you guys?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I gave the first round to Thomson. Diaz looked like he didn't even want to fight there. Personally think he phoned it in or something.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cormier I think won the fight over Mir, or a draw.Everytime Mir starting to get rolling, Cormier would grab him and get punches and kicks in close.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Maybe someone could enlighten me but why didn't Mir even make an attempt at pulling guard there during the clinches? I realise Cormier is a fantastic wrestler with good ground skills but Mir is at his best on the ground.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Maybe someone could enlighten me but why didn't Mir even make an attempt at pulling guard there during the clinches? I realise Cormier is a fantastic wrestler with good ground skills but Mir is at his best on the ground.


That's what I was wondering. I know DC is a fantastic wrestler, but Mir still had a better chance of going to the ground and atleast trying for a submission rather then keep it standing.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I think those muscles made him slow and sluggish, he should of use those legs, everytime he hit Cormier he had him sudden.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Josh looked fantastic big win for him, Nate looked a little off tonight.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

WWE_TNA said:


> Josh looked fantasti big win for him, Nate looked a little off tonight.


Some people think Nate phoned it in, and I thought when I heard on another forum, are you kidding me? The Diaz are not programmed that way!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Diaz had a tough weight cut, i'm not making any excuses for him but it could have played a factor but Josh was just on point tonight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Looks like another uneventful lower weight title fight tonight.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hendersons got it


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Proposal!


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Cerrone, Varner, Bocek, Miller, Guida, Edgar, Diaz, Melendez. I would say if Bendo beats Maynard, Aldo, Pettis maybe Lauzon & Thompson he could be considered the greatest LW of all time.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Not bad, no idea why I had Henderson to finish it though - I presume I fucked up there and skipped past the decision option.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I had it scored 48-47 for Benson, but I just don't give a fuck anymore when it comes to decisions in lightweight title fights. It's not my problem, and when the rounds are THAT close, I don't see any point in getting mad over it. 

Card of the year contender for sure. GREAT prelims, only bad fight was Cormier/Mir on the main-card. Good night of picks as well. 

Also, this is the LAST time I ever underestimate Matt Brown. He looked AMAZING tonight (Y)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Aside from the snooezfest of Mir/Cormier where DC smothered his way to victory, this was a damn good card. All of the prelims were enjoyable and we got 2 'minor' upsets with Brown putting dat corporal punishment on Mein. Seriously Jordan, wtf was that defending? Seems the kid can't handle when someone else dictates the pace of a fight like Brown did. Didn't let Mein into it at all. As for Thomson/Diaz, with the cockiness Diaz was showing, I was damn happy when he got knocked down and TKO'd like that. He was cocky as but was avoiding Thomson and Thomson was already handily winning both rounds. Bendo/Melendez was great. FOTN imo (not really many decisions though tbf) and I'd say the split decision in favour of Henderson was the right call. Shame because I was rooting for Melendez to pull off the slight upset.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

DC beat Mir the same way he beat Barnett, just less exciting


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader13 said:


> Not bad, no idea why I had Henderson to finish it though - I presume I fucked up there and skipped past the decision option.


Great picks, didn't do great myself i had bowling, larkin, mein and Nate Diaz all winning also got a fair few winning methods wrong.

Really good night of fights, the prelims delivered big time as did the main card apart from fucking mir/cormier.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I've missed out on a ton of MMA over the past year so I was guessing a lot of those, especially the methods. Give me a few months to catch up on shit and I'll hopefully be nailing a few more.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My cunt of a mate spoiled this card for me. Was going to download it later seeing as i was out this morning. Some people annoyed about the decision in the main event, was it close? More importantly does everyone who said Melendez was rubbish want to reconsider? :side:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Scored the fight 48-47 for Bendo. Gil was really good but rounds 2, 3 and 4 go to Bendo. No doubt though that Gil won rounds 1 and 5.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It really was an extremely close fight. The only rounds that were decisive for me were 1 and 3, with 1 going to Gilbert and 3 going to Benson. The rest are toss ups. I might have to rewatch that fight. 

What are you talking about, I always thought Gilbert was good :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rush said:


> My cunt of a mate spoiled this card for me. Was going to download it later seeing as i was out this morning. Some people annoyed about the decision in the main event, was it close? More importantly does everyone who said Melendez was rubbish want to reconsider? :side:


Very very close fight, i had it for henderson but i could easily score it for gil if i rewatched it. Should be use to these tight LW title fights.

Also skip the mir fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had it 48-47 for Gilbert.

Not a robbery though cause it was a close fight.

Gilbert/Gilbert/Benson/Benson/Gilbert for my 48-47.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

was always going to. Mir is past it and Cormier is mid range.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dana said that the winner of TJ Grant vs. Gray Maynard at UFC 160 will fight Ben Henderson next. 

I'm gonna guess we're getting Maynard vs. Henderson before the end of the year.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I love how Lorenz Larkin got robbed just so GPS's boy can get a win. Pathetic!


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> Dana said that the winner of TJ Grant vs. Gray Maynard at UFC 160 will fight Ben Henderson next.
> 
> I'm gonna guess we're getting Maynard vs. Henderson before the end of the year.


Bendo could beat Maynard.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Very tough fight to score. I had it 49-46 Gil (1,2,3 and 5), gutted he lost, and I'm pissed Maynard/Grant gets the next shot. Why not do Bendo/Gil 2, and let Pettis/Aldo fight the winner? Hell I'd rather Thomson get the next title shot, he beat Nate bad, and also did better than Ben against Gil.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Melendez lost and didn't out strike Henderson in any way in any round. Also he doesn't deserve a rematch because he refused to give Josh Thomson one after a close split decision. Here are the stats to prove how not close this fight was. http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fights/index/4249


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Because after the Edgar fiasco, people are sick of seeing Bendo getting one opponent, consecutive times.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Close fights are most likely to go to the champ, because of the 'you got to beat the champ to become the champ' thing. I had it 48-47 Bendo personally, but it could have gone either way.

Best part of the card was Diaz getting finished. Always brilliant when that cocky twat gets battered, or finished.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Close fights are most likely to go to the champ, because of the 'you got to beat the champ to become the champ' thing. I had it 48-47 Bendo personally, but it could have gone either way.
> 
> Best part of the card was Diaz getting finished. Always brilliant when that cocky twat gets battered, or finished.


Thats bullshit for one, and both Griffin/Rampage and Penn/Edgar 1 are proof. 



Dark Church said:


> Melendez lost and didn't out strike Henderson in any way in any round. Also he doesn't deserve a rematch because he refused to give Josh Thomson one after a close split decision. Here are the stats to prove how not close this fight was. http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fights/index/4249


you realise the stats back up a close fight? :kobe

round one, Hendo got more strikes but Melendez got a takedown. Round 2 had equal amounts of strikes, round 3 was close in strikes, round 4 was clearly Bendo, round 5 was fairly close but the edge to Bendo. 

That close decision was the 3rd time Thomson and Melendez fought. Why would he want a rematch with a guy who he's already had a trilogy of fights with?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> Thats bullshit for one, and both Griffin/Rampage and Penn/Edgar 1 are proof.


That's why i said most likely. I didn't say always or definitely because there's examples of the challenger getting the decision.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm of the belief that you have to beat the champ decisively to take the belt off him in a decision as the challenger. So I can't bitch about the decision in that regard but with that being said I had Gil winning that fight if I'm scoring it totally objectively. I've never been a fan of using compustrike for how a decision should go. Compustrike stats don't paint the objective picture of metrics like they are meant to, a lot of Diaz brother's fights for example are a testament to how useless those stats really are. I just re-watched the fight and this is how I judged it.

1-Gil
2-Gil
3-Henderson
4-Henderson
5-Gil


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pryme tyme said:


> I'm of the belief that you have to beat the champ decisively to take the belt off him in a decision as the challenger.


which is retarded. You score the round as you see it, then onto the next one. You don't base close rounds on who the champ is, you base it off the fight. With the current 10 point must scoring system then whoever the champ is should have absolutely no bearing on the result.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> I'm of the belief that you have to beat the champ decisively to take the belt off him in a decision as the challenger.


Ben didnt decisively beat Edgar to win the belt though, and even less so in their rematch, I had Ben losing both those fights but had him winning pretty clean last night though I watched in a room full of rowdy people so wasnt paying too close attention, might give it a rewatch later.
Pretty great night of fights other than Mir/Cormier, lots of KOTN contenders but Thomson deserved it, prelims have been great too for the last few events, I think the potential cuts are lighting a fire under everyone.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> which is retarded. You score the round as you see it, then onto the next one. You don't base close rounds on who the champ is, you base it off the fight. With the current 10 point must scoring system then whoever the champ is should have absolutely no bearing on the result.


I agree with this. People believe in it, but i don't. If you win then you win, no matter who the champ is


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Frankie Edgar ruined the LW division judging lol. So many indecisive wins have been snowballing at 155. I should've worded my point better. I meant that "You have to beat the champ to be the champ" is engrained in a lot of judges and I believe it's a factor that just has to be counted on in most championship fights (There's exceptions but not a whole lot, might as well count on it if your the challenger just to be safe). In a perfect world all the fights should be scored completely objectively but it's human nature, close rounds can come down to who's fighting style/physical look that judge prefers. There is a subjective part of judging that is unavoidable and just part of the sport at this point.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The only fighter who was robbed last night was Larkin. I thought Benson clearly won as I was watching it before I even knew the stats..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah but you're also a fool Dark Church so thats irrelevant. 

not sure why they're giving the winner of Grant/Maynard to Bendo next. Shame Pettis is fighting Aldo (although that will be a sick fight) seeing as i still reckon he beats Bendo again.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

no immediate rematch?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gil will likely or atleast should get another shot with just one win.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Just think about it

Next week all you Bones marks are going to wake up, get out of bed and start your day much like you did today.
The only difference is .... a week from now Chael Sonnen will be wearing your hero's belt.


inb4


SONNEN SHOCKS THE WORLD


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Sonnen/Jones has been booked for months now yet the fight still makes no fucking sense to me (Jones/Belfort made no sense either). You have Machida, Gus and Glover all in line for title shots, hell Little Nog or Mousasi make more sense than Chael.

The thing that surprises me most about this fight is that there is no real build to it, not even Chael has managed to build up this fight, the promos they ran last night were like a very bad WWE promo.

Despite all this, I really do hope Chael manages to shock the world and wrestlefuck Jones for 5 rounds, I can see Chael being very aggressive, and I don't think Jones can sub Chael off his back.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jones/Vitor happened out of consequence, because Henderson got injured. Machida and Shogun were offered title shots, but didn't want to fight Jones on 3 weeks notice. Only Vitor and Chael wanted to fight Jones on short notice, and UFC went with Vitor. 

Jones/Chael makes no sense, but atleast we got an amazing TUF season out of it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Rush said:


> yeah but you're also a fool Dark Church so thats irrelevant.
> 
> not sure why they're giving the winner of Grant/Maynard to Bendo next. Shame Pettis is fighting Aldo (although that will be a sick fight) seeing as i still reckon he beats Bendo again.


Grant is on the longest win streak of any top ten LW. Maynard also only has one loss and it was to Edgar. Makes perfect sense to make that a #1 contender fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TJ Grant is badass, but I highly doubt he's getting through Gray Maynard, who's just levels above TJ. I'm fine with the winner getting Benson.

No one else really makes sense. I don't think a rematch between Melendez and Benson would do well ratings wise, and especially not pay-per-view wise. I'm thinking Dana is sick of doing rematches for the title anyway because it holds the division back. Pettis is fighting Aldo. Cerrone is fighting KJ Noons at UFC 160 and is coming off a brutal loss to Pettis. 

They could've definitely done Josh Thomson vs. Benson Henderson. That fight makes sense after that awesome finish last night. But I'm fine with the winner of Grant/Maynard getting it.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Amazing card last night. Here's a few gif's incase someone missed the fights:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mendes and Benevidez looked fantastic last night. Duane Ludwig is workin' some magic at Team Alpha Male.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Romero could cause some problems at 185 and good to see Njokuani win it's always fun to watch him.

Grant/Maynard will be fun and i've got no problems with the winner fighting for the belt.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Can't wait for Chael vs Jon Jones. Really hope Chael wins; I'd honestly love a "rubber" match with Silva. He dominated their 1st fight and I think he can beat Silva. Shit, they let Shamrock fight Tito Ortiz 3 times when Ken was way past his prime, let Chael get one more crack. win or lose, he at least makes Silva _try_ in fights. Shouldn't that count for something?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jesus christ is every Sonnen mark a complete idiot?



Dark Church said:


> Grant is on the longest win streak of any top ten LW. Maynard also only has one loss and it was to Edgar. Makes perfect sense to make that a #1 contender fight.


He hasn't fought anyone good in those 4 fights. Pains me to say that as i love Dunham. Would've preferred a rematch with Melendez. Just a shame that the obvious #1 contender droped a division to get a title shot.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Pettis/Henderson is clearly the most interesting fight but like you said Pettis dropped. I still don't think they should have let him drop. 145 is stacked right now and 155 could use him more.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rush said:


> Jesus christ is every Sonnen mark a complete idiot?


Me and Walls excluded, right?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

problem with Romero is that he is 35 years old. And Clifford Starks isn't exactly the cream of the crop.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Alright so I'm watching Fueltv and I saw the commercial for 159. Sonnen said that his fight is the biggest Light heavyweight title fight of all time. Now I know that Chael is gonna Chael but I gotta ask what are the biggest title fights in UFC by division? Excluding the newest titles (featherweight and below) as they are too young to judge.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Lightweight:* Either Penn vs. Sherk, Penn vs. Florian, or Penn vs. Sanchez

*Welterweight:* BJ Penn vs. GSP II for the Welterweight Title. Biggest Welterweight Title fight of all time, and I highly doubt it will ever be surpassed. Both GSP and Penn were at their prime, and the first fight was extremely close, so it added fuel to the fire. It really was a super fight because it was the UFC Lightweight champ vs. the Welterweight champ.

*Middleweight:* Silva/Sonnen II. I can't talk for everyone, but I couldn't sleep the night before this fight. I was so amped up. The entire MMA community was. 

*Light Heavyweight:* This is a tough one. Couture/Liddell 3, Ortiz/Shamrock I, Liddell/Rampage, Rampage/Henderson, Machida/Shogun II. I'll go with Ortiz/Liddell II at UFC 66.

*Heavyweight:* Another tough one. Velasquez/Lesnar and Velasquez/Dos Santos were both big.Lesnar/Carwin was huge because of the whole diverticulitus deal, and because Carwin had huge hype surrounding him. Couture/Lesnar was pretty big. I would say Mir/Lesnar because of the circumstances. Mir beat Lesnar before, coached TUF and was coming off of a huge win over Noguiera for the Interim title, and met Brock Lesnar at UFC 100. But this one is a pick em' really.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Based purely off hype before the fight? or how the fight turned out? Fights like Cain/JDS I had a lot of pre-fight hype but didn't deliver. Others like Serra/GSP didn't have much hype beforehand but turned out huge. I'll go for more of a pre fight hype with this list;

*Lightweight: * Penn/Edgar II

Reason: Penn was a legend and Edgar got the belt off him with a controversial decision (Penn was absolutely robbed) so there was a lot of hype before the fight as to whether Frankie would be able to pull it off again. 

*Welterweight:* Can't decide between any of the Penn/Hughes/GSP fights or GSP/Serra II

Reason: Those 3 were at the top of their game at that point and just kept having close or great fights but i think i'll go with GSP/Serra II to unify the belt. Lot of prefight hype, Serra had taken the title from GSP in an upset, event was in GSP's hometown of Montreal and so the crowd was jacked, made for a big title fight.

*Middleweight:* Silva/Sonnen II

Reason: Silva is the greatest middleweight ever, and he was almost beaten in their first fight. Sonnen was a minute away from sealing one of the biggest upsets of all time before Silva pulled it out so their 2nd fight was HYPED. It was a huge shame that Sonnen popped for PEDs after their first fight b/c the rematch could've been even bigger. 

*Light Heavyweight:* Liddell/Couture 3

Reason: Final fight in a trilogy between 2 of the guys that helped put UFC and MMA in general on the map. Could even include their 2nd fight which was off the back of the very first TUF season. Honourable mention to Rampage/Hendo which unified the Pride and UFC belts. 

*Heavyweight:* Couture/Sylvia, Cain/JDS I

Reasons: Couture was coming back from a retirement, was a UFC Hall of Famer and at 43 beat Sylvia for the title. Cain/JDS was the first fight on fox, was promoted quite hugely. Neither fight was the best HW title fight of all time but they were pretty big.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Lightweight: Penn/Sherk
Welterweight: I'm going with GSP/Hughes 2 but this was a really though choice.
Middleweight: Silva/Sonnen 2
Light Heavyweight: Liddell/Couture 3
Heavyweight: Couture/Lesnar


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

LW: Penn/Sherk
WW: GSP/Penn 2
MW: Silva/Sonnen 2
LHW: Chuck/Randy 3
HW: Lesnar/Mir 2


Also, re-watched it twice now and I'm positive Henderson won 3-2 against Melendez on Saturday.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Penn/Edgar 2
Penn/GSP 2
Silva/Sonnen 2
Ortiz/Ken Shamrock
Lesnar/Mir 2


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I gave Rounds 3 and 4 to Henderson. Round 1 definitely goes to Melendez. Round's 2 and 5 are a toss up in my opinion.

Rush, who did you score the fight for?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Haven't watched it yet. I started to yesterday and got interrupted and then watched a lot of Parks and Rec :hmm:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's Parks and Recreation, so I forgive you. I would have also accepted Community as an answer (Y)


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ron Swanson is always an acceptable deterrent from doing something else.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

MW: Sonnen/Silva. Sonnen beat the crap outta Silva. What I love to see.
LHW: Griffin/Bonnar I. Great fight and really put UFC on the map.
HW: Emelianenko/Filipovic I'm not really into the HW fights, but I'm always in to watch Fedor. 

Screw the other weight classes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lightweight - Penn/Sherk or Penn/Edgar 2

Welterweight - GSP/Penn 2

Middleweight - Silva/Sonnen 1 and 2

Light Heavyweight - Liddell/Ortiz 2

Heavweight - Lesnar/Carwin?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well, I guess I can add my two cents now.

HW - Lesnar vs Mir 2. The scope of the match, the milestone of 100, the bad blood, title on the line and most of all it didn't disappoint. A fight with a lot of hate that delivers is rare.

LHW - I say Forrest vs Bonnar will always stick out in my mind. But title wise, Chuck vs Rampage was huge.

MW - Silva vs Sonnen, no explaination needed.

WW - Any GSP rematch I guess.

LW - Something with Penn, he's the man down there.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Sarcasm1 said:


> :lmao


What a legend.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Love the guy but he's running out of 70/80's wrestling promos, fuck.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I've always liked Jon Jones but the guy is an idiot. Instead of generating buys for the upcoming PPV he's basically doing the complete opposite with the stuff he says in interviews. Whether you believe Chael is a worthy opponent or not doesn't matter in this situation. You're going to be facing him and saying that he isn't going to be as tough as your past opponents or just simply not saying anything at all in interviews isn't exactly a smart thing to do when promoting a big fight like this.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its not his job to hype the fight really. He is well paid regardless and being "cocky and arrogant" fits with his persona, just a bit of trash talk and gamesmanship from him.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I care so little about this card this weekend. I hate Jon Jones, I am tired of Chael's gimmick, Belcher is one of the most overrated fighters in the game today and Bisping is going to destroy him. 

I will be skipping this one. Not even going to find an illegal stream.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> I care so little about this card this weekend. I hate Jon Jones, I am tired of Chael's gimmick, Belcher is one of the most overrated fighters in the game today and Bisping is going to destroy him.
> 
> I will be skipping this one. Not even going to find an illegal stream.


I'm sure that Dana White and the UFC will be devastated because you won't take time out of your busy day to search for an illegal stream that you didn't pay for online.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think UFC 159 is a fun card if nothing else. You have Jones/Chael, Bisping/Belcher, Davis/Magalhaes, Nelson/Kongo and Miller/Healy. Not one bad fight on the card.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

So ridiculous that Hendricks isnt the automatic opponent for GSP, what the fuck is the point of rankings then?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

GSP said that a move to lightweight would be easier and more likely then to MW. I think at this point GSP should vacate the belt and go to a different weight class or he should face Hendricks. He shouldn't be holding onto the title if he attempts to go somewhere else.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The problem is GSP knows he can't beat Anderson and doesn't want to fuck up his legacy. Can't say I blame the guy. I think he only has a few fights left in him, he seems like he's done. Mentally, I mean.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Everyone knows he can't beat Anderson. He's a great athlete but no one is beating Anderson until the day he slows down.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wait, Hendricks isn't fighting GSP? Since when? I thought that was the point of the Condit fight. Get Diaz his go, and keep Hendricks busy.


----------



## Floki (Apr 19, 2013)

GSP already fucked up his legacy by nit picking all his opponents.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

GSP has taken out 3 generations of WW's and arguably has fought tougher competition consistently than Anderson has. People put Anderson above GSP because he finishes people and he's done it between 2 weight classes.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's not Silva's fault that he is head, shoulders, knees and toes above everyone. Anderson has moved out of his weight classed and jobbed out others to prove he's the best. The guy truly is like water.

And as far as GSP beating 3 generations, well he beat old man Hughes (who's not old), He beat Penn in his prime, (but outside of his weight class) and then lesser fighters the rest of the time. I guess that's what you meant as far as generations, past, present and future.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

GSP vs Benson Henderson would actually be an intriguing fight. 

Still, I think GSP's next fight should be against Johny Hendricks.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

GSP completely wrecks Benson. Benson would be a small welterweight compared to GSP, who's a decent sized Welterweight. He gets wrestle-fucked for 5 rounds, just like everyone else at Welterweight.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

UFC on Fox 8 on July 27, 2013 will be headlined by Demetrious Johnson vs. John Moraga for the Flyweight Championship

Source: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/4/2...ohn-moraga-flyweight-title-fight-ufc-on-fox-8


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

UFC on Fox 8 has also added Liz Carmouche vs Miesha Tate. That will probably be another amazing fight.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^that could be a real fun fight.

Im pretty sure GSP will fight Hendricks next, the will he/wont he? is just to add some heat for when it does happen.

listened to this earlier, Chael being interviewed by :austin, didnt know Chael tried out at the WCW power-plant, ah what could have been...
http://podcastone.com/pg/jsp/program/episode.jsp?programID=436&pid=245502


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Smith_Jensen said:


> UFC on Fox 8 on July 27, 2013 will be headlined by Demetrious Johnson vs. John Moraga for the Flyweight Championship
> 
> Source: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/4/2...ohn-moraga-flyweight-title-fight-ufc-on-fox-8


I'm so glad UFC realizes that the lighter weights don't draw ppv numbers.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

From @arielhelwani "Today, from Dana, it sounds like GSP vs Hendricks next after all. Dana said it will happen "soon." Maybe August. As the week turns..."

https://twitter.com/arielhelwani/status/327467703361228800


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> I'm so glad UFC realizes that the lighter weights don't draw ppv numbers.


Except the last one was the most watched FOX PPV up until that point (not sure about the recent one and can't be bothered looking). Maybe, just maybe, they are trying build up guys like Dodson and Benson by having them fight on free TV with more viewers before making the transition to PPV. Or is that too logical?

Also, GSP has had a much harder run of opponents than Silva. I don't see how that's even a question. You got guys like Sherk, Hughes, Penn, like Koscheck, Alves, Fitch, Shields and the newer contenders like Condit, Diaz and soon to be Hendricks. He's pretty much beaten the top contedners from three 'generations' of fighters in a weight class only second to Lightweight in regards to depth and competitiveness. And lets be honest... if GSP wasn't there how competitive would the WW division actually be?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think people not liking the lighter weight fighters because they are smaller is absolutely ridiculous but an alarming amount of people judge them based off of that. I'd rather watch 2 flyweights fight than 2 heavyweights fight 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Depends what the bouts are. Cause I would rather watch Cain fight someone instead of Mighty Mouse 9 times out of 10.

But yes, I don't understand the hatred for lower weight classes. The idea that they don't draw is absurd. Mayweather who fights regularly at 147 pounds is the biggest draw in the world right now in all of combat sports. It's all about creating a superstar in the eyes of the public, and the Flyweight division just doesn't have one yet. Just like how BJ Penn went on to be a big draw for the company at Lightweight, it can definitely happen for Flyweight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

For me at least it doesn't matter about styles its just all the guys seem to bleed together. Styles make fights, but when everyone has the same 3 punch combo-dodge technique you get these boring fights. Benson vs Melendez/Edgar were boring as hell to me. Nothing happened. Like Punter said I'd rather watch Cain bathe in Bigfoots blood for 2 rounds or see Werdum thrash Nelson with knees sprung from Brazil headed for Canada, then seeing Nelson stay standing and keep fighting. It's a spectacle to behold.

All the Barao(sp), Cruz, Johnson, Henderson and Faber fights put me to sleep. With that said, I loved the fuck out of Edgar vs Maynard 2 & 3. Absolute wars between two guys who had something to prove, pride, glory and gold all on the line. But that match up is the 1 time of 10 as opposed to the 9 boring lighter weight fights I gotta sit through to get there.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know what your talking about. Edgar vs. Henderson 1 was an incredible fight. Fight of the year candidate for 2012. Benson/Melendez was also a really good fight.

Lower weight classes tend to have more technical bouts rather then flash KO's. I personally enjoy seeing technique then slugfests or quick KO's, but that's just me.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh Phil Davis, what have you done?:


"_*UFC star Phil Davis has a huge fight Saturday night in New Jersey, but the bigger fight may be May 7 in San Diego, where his baby mama will accuse him of crazy brutality, including violent sex ... and she blames it on martial arts.

According to legal docs -- obtained by TMZ -- Vantris Patterson claims Davis body slammed her on a couch with such force ... when the couch slid into the wall paint came off. She took pictures (below) which she claims show the injuries.











And Patterson says, Davis -- aka Mr. Wonderful -- would often choke her during intercourse, and when she'd plead with him to stop he'd respond, "Shut the f*** up, bitch."

She says Davis has threatened to kill her numerous times if she ever slept with another man.

Now here's the hook -- Patterson claims Davis' alleged propensity for violence has escalated because of his involvement in the UFC. She says, "I am afraid that the numerous fights have negatively impacted his mental stability," and she can't defend herself because of his "increased strength and attacking ability."

Davis makes his own claims ... that Patterson is the violent one who put a pic of a Glock up on Facebook and wrote, "... His day will come." He also says she texted him, "I can't wait until the day you die so I can spit in ur face [painful and slow]."

As for his MMA training, Davis says he's never used his skills outside the Octagon. 

When they're in court on May 7, they're both asking for permanent restraining orders and each wants full custody.

*_


Source: http://www.tmz.com/2013/04/26/ufc-phil-davis-mr-wonderful-baby-mama-violent-sex/


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i love the lighter weight classes. DX, are you a JUST BLEED kind of fan? :hayden3



Premium Walls said:


> And Patterson says, Davis -- aka Mr. Wonderful -- would often choke her during intercourse,


i approve :side:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

My GF likes to be choked during, I don't understand why. Still, you can't properly gorilla fuck without a good choke every once and awhile so I oblige. For some reason, and I don't exactly know why, I believe this report. Is Phil Davis going to have to choke a bitch? <---- I hope that becomes a thing.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

that Swag


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bruce Buffer is fucking boss.

Also, Mitrione called Jon Jones out. I can't :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That's because Jones called him a scum bag for his absolutely right on the money comments about that freak Fallon Fox. That's an interesting fight if it happens. Jones loses a lot of his advantages going up to HW.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I absolutely cannot take Mitrione seriously with that type of vocabulary in his tweets. 

I don't think Jones loses as much advantage as most people think. He'll still have a reach advantage over most heavyweights. 84.5 inches is just monstrous. Plus, Jones will be smart and bulk up before he moves up. He's not going to be a 225 lbs Heavyweight. I'm positive he atleast takes out lower tier guys like Mitrione anyway.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rush said:


> i love the lighter weight classes. DX, are you a JUST BLEED kind of fan?



No as I stated I enjoyed Edgar vs Maynard and the 2nd fight was so even it ended with a draw. I would love if more of the lighter fights were like that. Cerrone is another guy I like watching.

Lighter weight fights to me are kinda like GSP fights, its not like GSP is trying to win, he's trying not to lose.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the greatest video I've ever seen. The finish is just :lol


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> that Swag


Hey they photo-shopped Faber out of the picture and put a woman there :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Punter said:


> I absolutely cannot take Mitrione seriously with that type of vocabulary in his tweets.
> 
> I don't think Jones loses as much advantage as most people think. He'll still have a reach advantage over most heavyweights. 84.5 inches is just monstrous. Plus, Jones will be smart and bulk up before he moves up. He's not going to be a 225 lbs Heavyweight. I'm positive he atleast takes out lower tier guys like Mitrione anyway.



His reach isn't a massive advantage at HW like it is at LHW though and I question his punching power at HW. I don't see Jones taking big shots well from some of the guys in the division either. I think at his peak at HW he'll probably be 235-240 and still be on the leaner side. Time will tell, I guess.


And as far as Mitirone goes, he's a really smart guy and I like him a lot. However, his wording in his tweets for Jones was pretty piss poor, especially if you've heard his Mitrione Minute on the MMA Hour.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I've decided to pick round 2 for any finish, unless I'm confident about a specific round.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

By 30 or so, he should definitely have a heavyweights frame, so I would rather see him at Heavyweight 5 years from now rather then next year. Who knows though. I don't think Jones will wait 5 years to move up, especially since he's going to clean out the entire division by end of next year most likely.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

If you live in the UK, go through UFC's Facebook page and take their Paddy Power promotion. 4/1 odds on Jones KO'ing Sonnen. The maximum bet is £10 unfortunately but even so, that's awesome odds for something that (in my opinion) is probably going to happen.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

I think a lot of people are underestimating Chael Sonnen's ability to have a out and out war with anybody. This is because he is so well known for his hyping ability. 

Jones has unbelievable striking & submission skills but there will be times he has to work from his back and I don't think he will be able to overcome and if Chael does get him on his back, he'll work to the surroundings. Considering what Jones has done to so many other great wrestlers though, I don't think Chael will be able to get him on his back, at least not before some vicious elbows.

My pick is Jones in the 2nd or 3rd round. If it goes the distance, the wrestling fans aka judges will declare the winner, bbbyyyy spppliiittt decisionnaaa...CHAEEELLLL...SONNNNEENNN!!!! jks
love that Bruce Buffer. GOAT announcer 

btw it has to have already been posted here, but check this amazing, incredible highlight reel of Jon Jones with appropriate music - Angry Johnny:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jones by Sub, Bisping by decision, Nelson (T)KO, Jim Miller by Sub and Davis by Decision


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Chael will toy Jones around. History will be made tonight at UFC 159 and ONLY on PPV.

Undisputed and Undefeated.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Does that mean when Chael loses later tonight, and unfortunately he will, you trolls will finally stop with the crap.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, the trolls are a bit much. At least I'm realistic :rogan


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That ChaelSonnen user is a flat out troll, not even an entertaining one at that. I'm the biggest Sonnen fan there is, but like Walls, I'm realistic as well. I'm 99.9% sure Chael will get smashed by Jones tonight.

Also, my picks for tonight:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Punter should fight Walls for the title of Biggest Sonnen Fan.

Would probably be more competitive than Sonnen's actual bout tonight.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

ChaelSonnen said:


> Chael will toy Jones around. History will be made tonight at UFC 159 and ONLY on PPV.
> 
> Undisputed and Undefeated.


He first said this stuff 3 full years ago, and has been living off it for 3 years now. It's getting old very quickly, IMO. 

He's still a great fighter and maybe he'll push Jones hard. I'm so pumped for this fight either way and Bisping vs Belcher too


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I love Chael but will be stunned if he wins. Hell I will be surprised if he makes it to a decision.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Punter said:


> That ChaelSonnen user is a flat out troll, not even an entertaining one at that. I'm the biggest Sonnen fan there is, but like Walls, I'm realistic as well. I'm 99.9% sure Chael will get smashed by Jones tonight.



Please tell me how I'm a troll? Because I'm spoiling the fight? I thought it would be obvious that Chael Sonnen is gonna win. You're just as delusional as the people who thinks Silva won twice over the American gangster. You will apologize after Sonnen destroys Jones and takes the title back where it belongs.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If you're not really a troll, then I feel even worse for you.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ChaelSonnen said:


> Please tell me how I'm a troll? Because I'm spoiling the fight? I thought it would be obvious that Chael Sonnen is gonna win. You're just as delusional as the people who thinks Silva won twice over the American gangster. You will apologize after Sonnen destroys Jones and takes the title back where it belongs.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I didnt think he was a troll, I thought he was just one of those dopes who don't realize Chaels whole schtick is just complete (funny)bullshit to sell ppvs.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

ChaelSonnen said:


> Please tell me how I'm a troll? Because I'm spoiling the fight? I thought it would be obvious that Chael Sonnen is gonna win. You're just as delusional as the people who thinks Silva won twice over the American gangster. You will apologize after Sonnen destroys Jones and takes the title back where it belongs.






















8*D


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm haunted by that spinning back fist to this day.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Attempting a spinning backfist against Anderson Silva is one of the stupidist things you could do in mma :lol


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

nazzac said:


> 8*D


Wow, we kneed a downed opponenent in the face which is ILLEGAL.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

ChaelSonnen said:


> Wow, we kneed a downed opponenent in the face which is ILLEGAL.












Clearly not (Y)

and how about this...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't have time to post here much anymore. But on my way to work Urijah Faber sat next to me on the train. First he was standing, and I thought it looked like him, but I didn't think much about it. Then two people shook his hand, I looked and it was him. He was holding some yoga book or DVD. He was talking to some other guy about the Gracie's and I didn't want to interrupt. And then my stop came. I wish I took a pic or talked or something. Its crazy, I've met famous people before but this was the first unexpected encounter. 

Anyways, fuck the haters been on the Bones camp since day one. Hope he fucks up Sonnen.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

that broken thumb:jaydamn


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonder what Walls would do to :faber if he met him on the train.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Stream anyone?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Stream anyone?


reported.


Chael going to shock the world tonight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Gnarly ight so far. And I don't use that word nearly enough.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Very good fight between Healy and Miller. Good performance by Healy. Fight of the Night so far.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BUFFER BOTCH!


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

and now Mike Goldberg is botching


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

holy hell, Vinny looks awful.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Roy Nelson just popped Kongo. Knockout of the Night so far. Victory for fat guys everywhere.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

rubbing his belly that fat twat, he's a mess. Floored him though. what a guy and not even at full power.

Anyway... Come on Michael Lad.!!!!


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

I keep on forgetting that Bisping is the guy with that annoying Blur song.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Is that a Chaz Bono tattoo on his arm?


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

fucks sake another eye poke.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How many pokes is that tonight?


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

nasty that to his eye but change the gloves? come on!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

its not a problem with the gloves, close your fucking fist when you throw a punch. simple.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Jones for me on decision. I think Chael is going to be a mess.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jones by submission for me


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

killacamt said:


> Jones by submission for me


already you may be right!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Very underwhelming fight...


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

the fuck was that!! bit quick? let down.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Jon Jones wins by KO. Chael Sonnen had zero chance. ZERO chance.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

hahah his toe!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Sonnen should be released from UFC, he runs his dick licker too much and gets his ass kicked


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

lol, the only one who can inflict pain on Jon Jones is Jon Jones himself, he was in fucking agony in the interview


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jones just sonnen'd Sonnen. 



killacamt said:


> Sonnen should be released from UFC, he runs his dick licker too much and gets his ass kicked


:kobe He's easily the 2nd best at 185. He destroys everyone in that division bar Silva


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

chael got his eye wiped. that toe knocks me sick. wish that fight would have been longer tbh. let down even with the win i wanted.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Or Demian Maia.

Actually i'd like to see a rematch between them.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

My UFC 159 thoughts:

Fight of the Night - Pat Healy vs Jim Miller
Knockout of the Night - Roy Nelson 
Submission of the Night - Pat Healy

Pretty forgettable card overall. 5/10


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rush said:


> :kobe He's easily the 2nd best at 185. He destroys everyone in that division bar Silva


For once we agree. Far and away the 2nd best middleweight in UFC.

Moving up he loses his strength advantage. Sonnen only needed to fight Jones the first time. Jones said no, and Sonnen should have let it be. Now we are back to square one with guys not wanting to face Jones. You got young guys out there but I see no one beating Jones at 205. Maybe Silva but I won't hold my breath for that one.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Big Country doing his thing. Would love to see the guy as champion some day. Sonnen got Sonnen'd by Bones, who ironically broke his big toe. So on one foot he basically beat Chael Sonnen (the biggest competition to this day the great Anderson Silva has had in the UFC) at his own game and seems to have sent him into retirement. I'd say he's making a damn good case for GOAT LHW. 

But WTF at the eye pokes? So many in this fight. Belcher's looked well nasty, bloodied and everything. With the surgery he has already had this doesn't look good for him. Rooting for a full recovery there. Compared to last week and the week before this was kind of underwhelming overall but Jones and Nelson showed their quality and got great finishes.

EDIT: Forgot about Healy/Miller. Very good fight actually. Was the opener so forgive me for the lapse. I'm knackered. Anyway, Thomson, Melendez and now Healy are proving that the top Strikeforce Lightwights are matches for the very best in UFC.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Depends on which Maia shows up. He's a beast when he remembers he can't box.










thats nasty


Gustafsson can face Jones, Machida can face Jones again. There's still fights.


Belcher looked to get cut under the eye, not a poke right into it which could affect vision. He'll be fine.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Light Heavyweight is done after the Machida II rematch, Gustafsson, and maybe Dan Henderson.

Jones destroys everyone and everything.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

the fight was stopped too early imo. i reckon even with Jones toe facing the opposite direction than it should have chael would have still wanted to put the boot in. it was too quick, i think he shit out and he shouldn't have. 

Chael v Jones was a fucking let down imo. 

Hope Belcher is ok and has a quick recovery.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Rush said:


>


How long does it take to heel an injury like that? That looks sickly.

I wish Jon Jones a quick recovery.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Punter said:


> Light Heavyweight is done after the Machida II rematch, Gustafsson, and maybe Dan Henderson.
> 
> *Jones destroys everyone and everything.*


Including himself by the looks of that toe. Yikes!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Smith_Jensen said:


> How long does it take to heel an injury like that? That looks sickly.
> 
> I wish Jon Jones a quick recovery.


roughly 6 weeks for bone healing, providing no complications with the compound nature of it. So no infections, bone gets set properly then it should heal in about 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Jones looked like he was in shock at the end. Sonnen would have won that fight if he had lasted 20 more seconds either by stoppage or Jones passing out.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like Sonnen is done. The fight was stopped a bit early but good thing I did. Jones would have lost cause of a broken toe. Go figure.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^^^ apparently thats when he broke it. fuck thats nasty


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jones was starting to hyperventilate at that post fight interview. I felt sick watching it.

And frick, that's nasty. It doesn't look like there's a hole in the canvas. Rather he just landed really weird on his toe. All the best to Jones.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SHIT


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thats so fucked. I want to look away but i can't :lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

No, no that's nasty. That's messed up my appetite for today. Jones looked just as shocked too. He looked like he was about to pass out!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jones might lose that toe. He could have easily broken it 30 seconds before the finish that means he must have put tons of pressure on it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He's not going to lose his toe :kobe


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jones is currently talking on the press conference. He seems Ok.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

That shit looks brutal. Didn't even notice it till I saw the gif. 

Still kinda new to MMA rules, what would've happened if Chael made it out of the first round and Jones had to quit due to the injury? Would it be a no contest or would Chael have won even though he got dominated or would it have went to the score cards like Bisping vs Belcher?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jones would have lost I believe but I doubt Chael would have accepted the belt.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael would've won the fight because of a doctors stoppage. 27 seconds away this time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Jones is currently talking on the press conference. He seems Ok.


He was clearly doped up on painkillers :lol



Dunmer said:


> That shit looks brutal. Didn't even notice it till I saw the gif.
> 
> Still kinda new to MMA rules, what would've happened if Chael made it out of the first round and Jones had to quit due to the injury? Would it be a no contest or would Chael have won even though he got dominated or would it have went to the score cards like Bisping vs Belcher?


Sonnen would've won the title


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Imagine if Jones broke his toe and would have actually felt it at that moment. Chael could have turned him around finish him and win the title. Good thing the adrenaline was kicking high.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Anderson wants one of GSP or Jones :mark: Hope its Jones, but i reckon its GSP


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

GPS won't fight Anderson. Besides why would he pick GPS after watching a Jones fight? Is obvious he picked Jones.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I did much better this time around, I did horrible on the last card.

Pat Healy looked great tonight, I was very surprised he was able to do that to Miller.

Bisping did what he always does, I'll give him credit for having amazing cardio and a sound gameplan when he goes in there. 

I hope we never see Chael Sonnen in the octagon again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> GPS won't fight Anderson. Besides why would he pick GPS after watching a Jones fight? Is obvious he picked Jones.


Anderson doesn't want a bar of Jones. Anderson knows he can beat GSP.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Healy really impressed me.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Guy breaks a toe through the fight, yet still unable to finish him off 

Fail Sonnen


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Thought it was a poor stoppage tbh but the better fighter won.



Punter said:


> Jones was starting to hyperventilate at that post fight interview. I felt sick watching it.


Me too. Had to stop watching.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Good fight between Miller & Healy to kick off the night. Healy was good, and nice submission to finish the fight.

Davis vs Vinny was really forgetable. Davis will not make it as a top level fighter. He'll be a good fighter, but not a top fighter i don't think.

Nelson getting another KO. I expected that, as Kongo hasn't really got a great chin. Both are destined to be gatekeepers though. Having said that, they already are really.

Bisping did what i expected against Belcher barring the eye poke. Bisping was clearly the better fighter and was heading for a comfortable decision victory. Shame about the eye poke, and i hope Alan recovers quickly.

Jon Jones out-chaeled Chael which i thought was great. Surely now, Jones is the Light Heavyweight GOAT if he wasn't already. The guy is scary good. I dunno what Chael should do next tbh. There's interesting fights left in MW & LHW but he's never going to get another shot at the title now unless Weidman beats Silva or something.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jones looked like he was either going to throw up or pass out during that interview. I thought it was an early stoppage. Not like it would have mattered as Chael wasn't going to win but I still think it was early.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Premium Walls said:


> Jones looked like he was either going to throw up or pass out during that interview. I thought it was an early stoppage. Not like it would have mattered as Chael wasn't going to win but I still think it was early.


It was early, but the conclusion would have still been the same imo. Jones would have continued to pound on him and the ref would stop it later on


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

Felt real bad for Chael. First fighter I've really gotten behind. The promoters put a lot of emphasis on how much work every fighter puts into each fight. 

But I guess it doesn't matter at the moment as Jones is just untouchable at the moment. The Tiger Woods of MMA including the nike deal. It was surreal to see Jones so effortlessly outwrestle someone who just dominates every single other person. Jones stands in a league of his own, the guy is scary.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The guy is scary tough too. Fought with a nasty broken toe against Sonnen, fought through that tight armbar from Vitor. Can't question the guy's toughness


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Very impressed by Jones. He out Chael'd Chael and really looked good. The broken toe.....nasty.

Chael is really cursed. He was winning against Silva with a few seconds left on the clock and lost. 
Now he was losing against Jon Jones with a few seconds left on the clock, who wouldve been unable to compete in the second round.
I will always root for you, Chael, but you will never get the title.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that was one of the weirdest UFC cards ever.

Not one but TWO technical decisions in one night. You see like one of those a year in the UFC.

Then you had the grotesque hand injury to Yancy as well as JOnes' toe injury.

We were 30 seconds away from "And you winner, by TKO via Doctor Stoppage at 5:00 of round 1, and NEW Light Heavyweight Champion, Chael Sonnen!"


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

If Sonnen can't beat Jones, no one can.

There would be no doctor stoppage since Jones broke his toe while getting set to talk to Rogan.

Oh, and I know CM Punk got front row tickets but he wasn't shown on TV. Was that because of the Coleman incident?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Dan Cormier will drop down and beat Bones Jones.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

Holy shit he's lucky he didn't have his toe fall off before CM Punk ambushed the ring to steal it so he could taunt him with his prized possession until WM30.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

When 'Debilitating Injury' isn't on your list of weaknesses you know you've got a pretty solid MMA game. Can't stand the guy one little bit but I really think Jones is the #1 p4p and would wreck Andy with takedowns and GnP. Really impressed with Healy, he's on a different level since moving to lightweight. Would like to see him face Lauzon on the Boston card even if it's a stepdown from beating Miller. LW is so freaking stacked it's awesome.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he broke it in the fight chael. oh and sonnen never had a hope in hell of winning. Only a braindead moron, or a troll with the name of chael sonnen would think so. 



Bubzeh said:


> Dan Cormier will drop down and beat Bones Jones.


:lmao :lmao :lmao oh wait you're serious :downing


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Rush said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao oh wait you're serious :downing


:gabby


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael Sonnen is a Middleweight whose main weapon is power wrestling. In fact, that's his ONLY weapon, and it works really well against guys smaller then him at Middleweight. Problem is, he was way too small compared to Jones, and he couldn't bully him around. He had zero chance of winning the moment this fight was announced.

Also, love the fact that everyone hating on Chael is forgetting the fact that he is still the #2 Middleweight in the world. Dude beats everyone at Middleweight bar :asilva , and I bet he can beat some Top 10 guys at LHW like Shogun as well. He's a victim of being really good in an era with two of the greatest of all time as champions. Same thing happened to Kenny Florian fighting Jose Aldo and BJ Penn. If Anderson Silva wasn't champ, Chael would surely be champion.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

ChaelSonnen said:


> If Sonnen can't beat Jones, no one can.
> 
> There would be no doctor stoppage since Jones broke his toe while getting set to talk to Rogan.
> 
> Oh, and I know CM Punk got front row tickets but he wasn't shown on TV. *Was that because of the Coleman incident?*


Because he ain't that well known.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Hawksea said:


> Because he ain't that well known.


He got featured during a FOX card which is meant to be more mainstream orientated or something though. Fairly certain the Coleman incident was BS though as they're friends I think.

https://twitter.com/TeamCMPunk/status/323315491751989248


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Strange strange night of fights :lol it was cursed.

Dislocated thumb, eye pokes, jones freaky broken toe and the demon voices at the end of the first round in the bisping fight, please tell me other people heard them?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Here you go Rush. I know you love these :kobe3 :jesse :asilva 

Fucking christ, Jones broke it bad. You can see the bone sticking out :jaydamn


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Punter said:


> Chael Sonnen is a Middleweight whose main weapon is power wrestling. In fact, that's his ONLY weapon, and it works really well against guys smaller then him at Middleweight. Problem is, he was way too small compared to Jones, and he couldn't bully him around. He had zero chance of winning the moment this fight was announced.
> 
> Also, love the fact that everyone hating on Chael is forgetting the fact that he is still the #2 Middleweight in the world. Dude beats everyone at Middleweight bar :asilva , and I bet he can beat some Top 10 guys at LHW like Shogun as well. He's a victim of being really good in an era with two of the greatest of all time as champions. Same thing happened to Kenny Florian fighting Jose Aldo and BJ Penn. *If Anderson Silva wasn't champ, Chael would surely be champion.*


I doubt it. Maia beat Sonnen easily, and a lot of people scored Sonnen/Bisping for Bisping. As much as I dislike Vitor, he is the clear number 2 at Middleweight, and I think he could beat Sonnen. I also think Jacare would either sub or KO Sonnen.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Maia is a welterweight now ftr, Sonnen is easily the #2 at 185.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

People here haven't heard of Vitor Belfort? Vitor only 2 losses in the last 5 years were Silva and Jones. He knocked out Bisping(Chael won a half-assed decision) and put up a way better performance on short notice against Jones. Vitor's #2 MW, not Chael.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Rush said:


> Maia is a welterweight now ftr, Sonnen is easily the #2 at 185.


I realize that, it doesn't exactly make Sonnen's loss look any better...


And I really don't see how Sonnen is easily #2, his biggest win is a decision against Okami. His 6-6 UFC record certainly doesn't help matters, nor does his 8 submission losses...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

PartFive said:


> People here haven't heard of Vitor Belfort? Vitor only 2 losses in the last 5 years were Silva and Jones. He knocked out Bisping(Chael won a half-assed decision) and put up a way better performance on short notice against Jones. Vitor's #2 MW, not Chael.





Nightmare_SE said:


> I doubt it. Maia beat Sonnen easily, and a lot of people scored Sonnen/Bisping for Bisping. As much as I dislike Vitor, he is the clear number 2 at Middleweight, and I think he could beat Sonnen. I also think Jacare would either sub or KO Sonnen.


I would easily take Sonnen again in a rematch, in a heartbeat. He would be the underdog because he lost to Maia before, and it would be easy money to make on Sonnen. And it's not like it even matters because Maia is at Welterweight anyway.

As for Bisping, it was a pretty clear cut 29-28 for Sonnen. Round 1 and 3 were Sonnen's. Round 2 was close. Chael was the aggressor, and Bisping hardly did anything when he took the dominant position, whereas Chael was throwing knees and had some nice clinch work going for him. People just thought Bisping won because they were expecting Sonnen to smash him, and instead, Bisping put on a good fight. Sonnen also had a rough weight cut, and once again, I would take Chael over Bisping any day of the week if they would fight again. 

Also, Belfort would get taken down/pushed across the cage for 3 rounds and Sonnen would grind out a decision. Once Sonnen closes the distance and get's Belfort tired, Belfort is as good as done because his explosiveness goes out the window. Chael will absolutely give him no space to work his striking. Chael is a bad match up for him quite frankly. 

So yeah, Chael is the second best Middleweight in the world. I'm smart enough to know that Chael won't beat Anderson Silva and Jon Jones, but I'm absolutely positive that Chael beats everyone else at Middleweight, and a few at Light Heavyweight as well.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I reckon Weidman beats Sonnen personally. And ftr i scored the fight for Bisping in their match.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I think Belfort/Sonnen is a close fight. The only thing that Belfort doesn't have going for him is his cardio. Vitor is very fast on his feet and is very strong at MW. One thing that is noticeable in Sonnen's fights is how he just rushes in and eats shots going for the takedown, if vitor can hold off sonnen for a couple attempts, Sonnen would easily get knocked out.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anybody feel chael will wait to see what happens with weidman/silva before making his decision and another possible run at middleweight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If Weidman does win, I think Chael will be sticking around. If not, he's retiring. 

Although I would want to see Belfort/Sonnen before he retires though. Fan of both.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

It's crazy that Silva just signed a 10 fight extension that will keep him around for about 4 more years. He could possibly become the MW champion for a decade. I think the only fights left at MW for Silva is of course Weidman, and then if Bisping becomes a #1 contender, they can always do a card from England in a large stadium for purely PPV buys.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bisping gets absolutely wrecked against Silva. Weidman is interesting on paper, but I think Silva will beat him too.

Middleweight was dead the moment Sonnen/Silva II ended. Literally no one of note at Middleweight after Weidman.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Chael should just move up to HW and get a title shot against the champ there.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Punter said:


> *Bisping gets absolutely wrecked *against Silva. Weidman is interesting on paper, but I think Silva will beat him too.
> 
> Middleweight was dead the moment Sonnen/Silva II ended. Literally no one of note at Middleweight after Weidman.


Agreed but it will have good hype to it and i'd much prefer it over silva vs belfort again (if silva beats chris)

Unless Lombard puts together a run or rockhold looks super impressive then we don't have much at middleweight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

PartFive said:


> People here haven't heard of Vitor Belfort? Vitor only 2 losses in the last 5 years were Silva and Jones. He knocked out Bisping(Chael won a half-assed decision) and put up a way better performance on short notice against Jones. Vitor's #2 MW, not Chael.


yeah but Bisping is the only decent fighter he's beaten in that time frame. Sonnen's only losses in that same time are to Jones, Silva and Maia. He's beaten far more top guys lately than Belfort has, Okami, Marquardt, Bisping etc.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

ChaelSonnen said:


> Chael should just move up to HW and get a title shot against the champ there.


Or move down to Welterweight and get a title shot against GSP.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

WWE_TNA said:


> Anybody feel chael will wait to see what happens with weidman/silva before making his decision and another possible run at middleweight.


Regardless of that fight, I think Chael's next fight is gonna be against Wanderlei or Belfort with him once again trolling brazil. Even with his back to back losses, I think Chael's mouth can still draw good numbers with those fights. After that, I see him retiring and staying as a analyst for UFC, possibly even getting into commentary.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael is probably the richest fighter never to win UFC gold. Most likely got a good chunk of change for the Silva and Jones's fights, as well as coaching TUF. Plus, the dude has a sweet gig waiting for him on TV, as a commentator and/or an analyst.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Punter said:


> Chael is probably the richest fighter never to win UFC gold. Most likely got a good chunk of change for the Silva and Jones's fights, as well as coaching TUF. Plus, the dude has a sweet gig waiting for him on TV, as a commentator and/or an analyst.


According to Chael, he got 8 million for his second fighter against Silva and if his fight with Jones meets the desired numbers he'll make 10 million, but he was in his troll mode so it's hard to tell if it was part of his gimmick or if he was speaking the truth.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

No way he got 8 million for Silva. He probably got a couple million, but 8 million sounds ridiculous. That's Anderson Silva money :asilva


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a hard time believing he made 8 mil for that fight or that he will make 10 mil for this fight. UFC 159's buyrate will be much lower then Silva/Sonnen II. I remember Dana saying that Rampage made a little over 15 mil in his entire UFC career so chael making 18 mil after two fights sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Chael is a way bigger draw than Rampage ever was, though. But yeah, I think Chael is just being Chael with those $ figures. I've watched it 4 times now and I'm still shocked Sonnen got raped the way he did. I mean, he wasn't going to win. That was obvious. But he got little to no offense in and got completely destroyed. I thought Chael would at least take him down.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

That would have been really fucked up if Chael won the title that way.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I would have loved it. I got lots of love for Bones, one of my favorite fighters. But it's Chael and that would just be so perfect if he won it on a technicality like that :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh my god. If Chael had won that way, the next 6 months until Jones got his rematch would've been pure awesomeness. Chael would play it up so much, it's incredible :lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Chael only made 2 million in this fight. I doubt he got paid much more over that in his fight with Silva


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Roy Nelson on a 3 fight win streak. Give him Cormier.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Give him Hunt. Hunt is way to protected. Give him a wrestler or grappler and see how he does.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Nelson/Hunt would be really interesting. Nelson would take him down and sub him, easily.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hunt's already fighting JDS though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nelson/Cormier would be fun, he'll probably get browne.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

That Sonnen/Jones fight was sad to watch, but it was kinda cool seeing JJ go in their & just obliterate him. I'm glad I didn't order it though cause I would of been let down by the result, was hoping for an upset.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

> Tito Ortiz: I would dominate Jon "Bones" Jones in my prime
> 
> Tito: "I do, of course. I think I'd dominate him. Takedowns, of course. Clinch, striking. I don't know. Big heart. I think Jon Jones is good though, man. If anybody's going to beat my record, I would like him to beat it. I don't think there's anybody in this sport right now with the technique and skills that he has. I think he's very mellow mannered, he's a soft spoken guy, but his fighting shows how good he really is. I have nothing but respect for the guy, man."
> 
> "If I'm under a person who holds the record, I think Jon Jones is the man (it should) be. He's very classy. He's respectful, soft spoken, and he's a true champ. I really don't see anybody to beat him. I don't think anybody can really get close to him. His mindset is perfect. I think it's how a champion should be. As long as no personal stuff happens to him, I don't think he'll have much problem with anybody, just because of his wrestling. Wrestling has always been a dominating force in UFC."


Also tweeted that he should un-retire and stop Jon Jones from beating his record... lmao... keep trying to stay relevant Tito. You really havent been since the first Rashad fight.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Dana, please, please make Jones/Ortiz. It would be fantastic.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Yes indeed please Uncle Dana...Especially if they are gonna do Machida/Gustaffson. I'm sure they could squeeze Tito in there, hell could be a double main event. Jones Vs. Tito then Vs winner of Machida/Guss


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael vs. Wanderlei is semi-official according to UFC Tonight at 205 :mark:


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

chael will take silva down at will, and silva won't do well on the ground.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Good, it will be fun to watch Chael smash Wandi.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Sonnen vs. Wanderlei should go down in Brazil and it would be so amazing. Then I'd go Sonnen vs. Franklin.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

UFC released Cheick Kongo today. I think they cut him to soon but Bellator should jump at the chance to get a name Heavyweight.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

I gotta agree losing to Nelson by ko is nothing to be ashamed of let alone he was coming off a win. My guess is Uncle Dana was paying him too much for being a low level gate keeper(if that) for too long. Bellator could pick him up or even WSOF,even Dana could pick him back up after a win or two just to fill the heavyweight ranks like they did with Gonzaga.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> Light Heavyweight is done after the Machida II rematch, Gustafsson, and maybe Dan Henderson.
> 
> Jones destroys everyone and everything.


Matyushenko, Vera, Bader, Shogun, Rampage, Machida, Belfort, Evans, Sonnen

Do think people are overrating how good Chael is. Would take Jacare over him. Maybe Vitor


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

Kongo didn't get "cut" he simply didn't resign and finished the last fight on his contract. Too much Rampage influence I assume.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

To see Chael win again would bring some joy to my heart.

Really hope they do Anderson/Jones if Silva beats Weidman. Also hope Hendricks beats GSP.


----------



## HeDcaSe (Jun 23, 2006)

Sonnen is calling out Wanderlei Silva, pretty keen to see that.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

PartFive said:


> Kongo didn't get "cut" he simply didn't resign and finished the last fight on his contract. Too much Rampage influence I assume.


Considering he just lost again after a win, he knows it's a loooong way to ever get a title shot in the UFC. He knows he can make as much money somewhere else, if not more, and be a straight contender. I guess he's tired of being a gatekeeper?


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

Saint Dick said:


> To see Chael win again would bring some joy to my heart.
> 
> Really hope they do Anderson/Jones if Silva beats Weidman. Also hope Hendricks beats GSP.


They should quickly do Jones/Machida II. Even if Anderson wanted fight Jones he wouldn't til Machida gets his rematch or loses.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

T3H~L3X said:


> I gotta agree losing to Nelson by ko is nothing to be ashamed of let alone he was coming off a win. My guess is Uncle Dana was paying him too much for being a low level gate keeper(if that) for too long. Bellator could pick him up or even WSOF,even Dana could pick him back up after a win or two just to fill the heavyweight ranks like they did with Gonzaga.


Kongo/Arlovski in WSOF is a definite must watch for me if they could sign Kongo. I like how Bellator and WSOF are seemingly going in different directions with their talent recruitment.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I just read that they didn't cut him. He rejected a new 4 fight deal apparently


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He rejected a new deal before the fight. He want offered another deal after the fight. From the way his manager's comments sound they probably would have accepted a deal. I don't think this is a Rampage situation.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> Considering he just lost again after a win, he knows it's a loooong way to ever get a title shot in the UFC. He knows he can make as much money somewhere else, if not more, and be a straight contender. I guess he's tired of being a gatekeeper?


And he also knows this isn't 2011 where he was the premier gatekepper. There's now guys like Nelson, Big Nog, Mir & others to fill the position.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

So they offered him a 4 fight deal and he turned it down but expected them to want to re-sign him after getting ktfo? Yeah, someone's spent to much time in the Rampage camp. Like i said they probably offered him less money and coming off a win he was on a high horse, but once he lost he realized his marketability was shot. Too bad for him so did Dana. No big lose.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i think everyone agrees on the main event that cain is just too much for big foot. 
that being said, who do you got for jds vs Hunt. i say JDS if he can take it first round, but if it goes longer i got hunt by ko.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I got Cain by 2nd round TKO and Dos Santos by decision.

The whole card is filled with mismatches. Teixeira is going to kill Te Huna, Grant is going to get mauled by Maynard, and Cerrone beats KJ pretty easily.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a feeling that TJ Grant will upset Maynard and get a TKO or Submission win. 

JDS-Hunt is gonna be a fun, fun fight and I think Velasquez will beat Bigfoot again, but not as easily.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't count out James Te Huna. He will give Teixiera the toughest fight he has had yet as far as actually getting hit goes. In fact of the five main card underdogs only Grant has a better shot of winning to me.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Yea Te Huna is a tough heavy-handed mofo. Plus he's never been knocked out. Gonna be a great night of fights


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Anderson Silva no showed a bunch of media events in LA and got fined $50,000 by Dana:

*
Silva (33-4 MMA, 16-0 UFC) was scheduled to talk with a few of Los Angeles' largest media outlets on Tuesday but ultimately skipped the session and instead flew home to his native Brazil.

"We had a full media day set up for him in Los Angeles, and he just decided he didn't want to do it, so he's being fined $50,000," UFC President Dana White told USA TODAY Sports and MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).

"He doesn't like talking to the media, but it's part of his contractual obligation," White said. "Everybody wants more money, more money, more money, but nobody wants to sell the fight or go out and talk to the media. Talking to the media is part of your job, whether you like it or not."

Silva was scheduled to appear on local TV and radio stations, as well as a luncheon with more than a dozen Los Angeles-area newspapers and websites.
*


:asilva


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:asilva pulled a :diaz :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

To be fair at least Silva had a reason to no-show - he wanted to be with his family. 


> Anderson Silva ‏@SpiderAnderson 11 h
> No matter what the world offer to you, the most important is to be close to your family. Great time with my boy .


and dat Ronda!!! :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Been wanting to see this fight for a long time and so fox sports 1 is a new show? and it's not ufc on fox? and there is now 4 different shows ufc have for fight nights?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

dat :rousey :ass :datass


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Ronda is hot but she doesn't have much of an ass unfortunately. Now Cat Zingano, that chick has an ass. Ronda does have that smile, though. But so does Zingano. Hmm. Hard choice. No pun intended :rogan


And Chael is going to smash Wandi and the build up is going to be fantastic.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

meisha tate is hotter imo, and chael will take down silva and ground and pound him till ref stops it.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Yea Te Huna is a tough heavy-handed mofo. Plus he's never been knocked out. Gonna be a great night of fights


Didn't Lombard KO or TKO him in australia?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Been wanting to see this fight for a long time and so fox sports 1 is a new show? and it's not ufc on fox? and there is now 4 different shows ufc have for fight nights?


Fox Sports 1 is fuel tv rebranded as more of a sports network.



> Carwin posted on his Twitter account late Tuesday: "Officially retired 2day thank you to my family, friends and fans! #dreambig GOD BLESS!!!"


Shame... I was looking forward to him returning but kinda knew after multiple injuries it was a long shot. He would have never touched the title but i could see great fights with Nelson, Hunt, and a few more highlight reel Ko's.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

T3H~L3X said:


> Fox Sports 1 is fuel tv rebranded as more of a sports network.


Fox Sports 1 is actually the Speed Channel rebranded.

As for Carwin, I'm kinda glad he retired. He was fun to watch, but dude was getting injured too much. Didn't help that he was in his late thirties. He was a fun guy to watch fight. Carwin has a nice career to back up on as an engineer, so he should be fine monetarily.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fox Sports 1 card should be great. Can't wait to see the entire card.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Didn't Lombard KO or TKO him in australia?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah, Lombard won via injury.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Carwin retired? Well, I guess this was the right move for him. I never really liked him but he lost to the best and retired with a great record of 12-2. Much respect.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Man, she is FINE. Who needs a title when he's got that.

Chael is such a boss. Man with the greatest charm :lol


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Rush said:


> Nah, Lombard won via injury.


That was that fucking awful stop award ko then restart the match and end by injury right? I remember Lombard going apeshit at the restart.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Punter said:


> Man, she is FINE. Who needs a title when he's got that.
> 
> Chael is such a boss. Man with the greatest charm :lol



Smooth motherfucker. He's right though about relationships, if it doesn't come easy then run away. I was with my ex fiance for almost 6 years and it was work every single day. Then I met my current GF and it's no work at all and is very natural, so I know what Mr. Sonnen is saying. Take Chael's relationship advice to pure bliss, kids.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That is an awesome idea. :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael is fucking tremendous. I love that guy. Shame he'll never win a title as long as :asilva is around.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Punter said:


> Chael is fucking tremendous. I love that guy. Shame he'll never win a title as long as :asilva is around.


He already won a title, you delusional fool.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Sonnen is the epitome of delusional. Maybe after he lays on Silva for 5 rounds he can retire with a win and sit at a desk on Fuel TV that way I won't have to see him anymore.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Saw a guy (presumably) break someone's arm in a bar fight last night using a beautiful armbar, best thing about it was the fact the much smaller guy was the guy pulling out the MMA shit. I'm not sure I'd have the balls to pull an armbar out through fear of one of his buddies kicking my face in.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

An Arm Bar in a bar fight is very risky, yes. You can snap that dude's shit but you run the risk of his boys stomping your face in as a result. The Gracie Breakdown guys have a fantastic video up about how to deal with multiple guys at once if you're outnumbered. Everyone should check it out.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Why an armbar and not a KImura LOck? :brock


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

True, you can give someone a standing Kimura and break their shit. A Kimura is also a great way to stop someone from taking your back while you're standing. Frankie Edgar utilized that beautifully in one of the fights with Henderson. Don't remember which one off the top of my head but Benson would always clinch up with him and move around and take his back and Frankie was constantly going for a standing Kimura for force Benson to let go.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I love Kimura's. I pulled one out in Jiu-Jitsu the other day from guard, and it's the most badass feeling in the world. It won't work against higher level guys, but against scrubs in a bar, it's a perfect way to break someones shit quickly. The littlest of pressure will fuck up their elbow.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Josh Barnett is on the MMA Hour talking about a potential return to the UFC. Nothing official but it sounds like the door is still open. 

He mentioned wanting to fight Mir a few times. One of many fights I'd love to see from the Warmaster.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

He was offered a contract by the UFC iirc. Don't know why he turned it down though. Seems to me like a financial issue between the two, but with the HW division basically being carried by Velasquez/JDS at this point, it wouldn't hurt at all to add some new blood.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Punter said:


> He was offered a contract by the UFC iirc. Don't know why he turned it down though. Seems to me like a financial issue between the two, but with the HW division basically being carried by Velasquez/JDS at this point, it wouldn't hurt at all to add some new blood.


He doesn't like the exclusive rights. Under UFC contract he can't compete in pro wrestling and the UFC has to approve any grappling tournaments that he wants to compete in. They probably low balled the shit out of him money wise. This all speculation in my part as I've never read anything from Barnett stating what went wrong the first time they negotiated.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, I remember reading it was because Barnett wasn't allowed to do any pro-wrestling under the UFC.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It creates a domino effect if Barnett is allowed to wrestle. Then other guys will want to do other things and pull the old school "Well, why does HE get do to THAT and I can't do THIS" type of deal. Plus, if Josh gets injured in a wrestling match and can't fight, that fucks the UFC and I completely understand it from their point of view. If you're a UFC fighter, you're a UFC fighter. Makes sense. And Josh doesn't have nearly enough pull to get away with it.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Josh said that it wasn't about wrestling. He was pretty cryptic but he said that it was something that the UFC offered other fighters. Probably something like PPV points.

By the way he was talking it sounded pretty likely that he'll sign with the UFC though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ariel asked him if it was about a pay-per-view cut. The way he reacted to that makes me sure it has something to do with that.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think he warrants a PPV cut, to be honest. And I'm a massive Barnett fan. I think he thinks he's a bigger star than he really is. Even if he does come in, as much as I like him, he's not going to do much. He will destroy the lower level guys but will get smashed by the top guys. Cormier beat the shit out of him for 5 rounds and tossed him around. Cain will do worse and JDS will tee off on him and probably KO him. Overeem would be an interesting fight for Barnett if he can take it to the ground and I'm pretty sure he could. But that's one of those fights like the JDS fight, he will get blasted if he can't take them down and keep them down. I don't think Barnett should take a fight with JDS under any circumstances, personally. Barnett/Mir would be really fun.


Pat Healy failed his post fight drug test after his fight with Jim Miller. Tested positive for weed metabolites, same as Diaz. Complete and utter bullshit, in my opinion.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Heard about Healy. Unfortunate as he looked very impressive against a top guy in Miller. 

In other news, CHAEL SONNEN got a COCA COLA sponsorship deal, which explains why he was drinking a coke can at the UFC 159 weigh ins. 

He's getting that :asilva money. Like I said, he's the richest fighter to never have won a title :mark:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Coke needed Chael.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sucks about Healy but weed being a banned substance is good tbh. Not sure what you're complaining about walls.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Only way you should be penalized for weed is if you fight high. Other than that, it's ridiculous. And Healy and Diaz got nailed for metabolites, which is an even bigger amount of bullshit. You trying to tell me Healy and Diaz deserve what they get because at some point before the fight they smoked? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

If you can't smoke weed for your job, don't smoke weed. It's not worth the potential loss in money.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

As Myers said, if its part of your job to be drug free then you stay drug free. Its a very simple concept.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

These guys have lives, though. If a fighter wants to smoke a joint to relieve some of the pain he's in from training a week out from the fight, he should be able to. And these guys are getting popped for metabolites, which is just traces of the shit in your system. It's ridiculous. That's like regular jobs drug testing, it's insane. If you work Monday to Friday and are clean and smoke a joint on Saturday and Sunday, on your own free time in your own home, and then get drug tested Monday and lose your job, that's bullshit. This is no different.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Another thing about this is that marijuana is federally illegal. State law doesn't override federal law. A lot of jobs drug test and if you fail it is 100% on you. It may not be viewed favorably by some but it is the rules. If you want to be a UFC fighter then put down the pot. If you don't you will suffer the consequences.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, Dana. I'm not disputing that it's the law. I'm saying it's fucking ridiculous and anyone who is at least somewhat intelligent and has experience with it would agree.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Premium Walls said:


> Ok, Dana. I'm not disputing that it's the law. I'm saying it's fucking ridiculous and anyone who is at least somewhat intelligent and has experience with it would agree.


Yes but it's useless to argue against a guy getting punished for failing the test. We all know marijuana isn't about to be allowed to use anytime soon if ever. I just wish these guys would grow up and stop smoking it when it risks their career. Matt Riddle ruined his UFC career fort it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Premium Walls said:


> These guys have lives, though.* If a fighter wants to smoke a joint to relieve some of the pain he's in from training a week out from the fight, he should be able to.* And these guys are getting popped for metabolites, which is just traces of the shit in your system. It's ridiculous. That's like regular jobs drug testing, it's insane. If you work Monday to Friday and are clean and smoke a joint on Saturday and Sunday, on your own free time in your own home, and then get drug tested Monday and lose your job, that's bullshit. This is no different.


so why not pop painkillers, or give any fighter who's anxious some relaxants? Bottom line is if you can't handle being a fighter then quit. Then you can smoke as much as you want.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I understand why they use it, though. These guys put their bodies through hell for months on end and are in a fuck ton of constant pain. They can't take any pain killers for risk of addiction and getting popped, they can't do roids to heal from injuries faster and see better gains, so they smoke some weed to relax after training and get some relief. That's why they smoke it and risk it. As someone who is in tremendous amounts of pain daily due to arthritis, I can tell you from fuck tons of personal experience it's an amazing pain reliever. And the whole state/federal thing is fucking retarded. 

I understand it's realistically a pointless argument, it's not getting legalized anytime soon, blah blah blah. Even still, to say it's not ridiculous is false.


Edit - Rush, it's not that simple. Just because a guy wants to smoke some weed to relieve some of his pain from training, that doesn't mean he shouldn't be a fighter.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

If he doesn't have the self control not to do it, then he shouldn't be a MMA fighter. There are many ways people can relieve stress, getting high doesn't have to be the one and only way.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If something like TRT is legal where a person is injecting straight up TESTOSTERONE into his body, then I don't get why a simple muscle relaxant and stress reliever in Marijuana should be illegal, especially when you can buy some muscle relaxants over the counter and use them and not get caught.

I have no problem with metabolites found in the system, but fighting while actually high? That's a completely different story, and I'm completely against that. But like Walls said, it's not even like Pat was high during the fight, so I don't have an issue. With or without Marijuana, Pat Healy would've beat Jim Miller when it came down to it.

All of this being said, this is all my opinion, and in the end, my opinion doesn't matter. What matters is the rules of the Athletic Commissions and the UFC who clearly tell all their fighters to stay the fuck away from weed. You should realize what you're getting into when you sign the dotted line on your contract, and if Pat decided to smoke anyway, that's completely his fault. I may not like the rules, but it's the UFC, and if you wanna fight in the UFC, you gotta play by their rules.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I was going to use the TRT thing as an example but then everyone (Rush, at least) would pull the Sonnen card and I didn't feel like getting into it.








The start of this week's episode is fantastic :lmao And the Wandi part is awesome too, "BLAH".


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Healy also apparently got his $65,000 SOTN bonus taken away, which really sucks. Was given to Bryan Caraway instead.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/5/1...eview-pat-healy-suspension-ufc-160-discussion

Skip to 19:47. This is Luke Thomas's MMA chat that he does every week. First, the dude is insanely intelligent and this is one of my favorite things to watch every week. He's a smart, rational guy. And start at 19:47 he explains why Healy getting busted is fucking insane and the fact that they took his bonus money is fucking criminal. But yeah, Luke basically echo's (although in much better detail) everything I've said and he's 100% right. It's complete and utter bullshit. He shares the same view that we shouldn't be committed to terrible rules just because they are rules and goes in depth about how fucking insane this situation is.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

"@NateDiaz209: I feel bad for pat Healy that they took a innocent mans money and I think the guy who took the money is the biggest *** in the world .."

Nate Diaz just tweeted that. I guess he wants get fined and/or fired. The Diaz brothers continue to prove they have no place in the MMA business.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

The Diaz brothers do have a place in MMA as sore losers. With BJ semi-retired for the 10th time and guys like Rampage out of the limelight, I believe its time for another crop of whining, crybaby, excuse making man children. Although I'm looking forward to Nick trying to start a promotion and thats probably the idea behind his comments to get Dana to release him from whatever contract he has left. I can imagine the intros alone being hilarious... 

"It's like motherfuckin time and shit to fight and shit... no pussy ass shit but like scrap, you know homie and what ever. 

This motherfucker right here hails from some fucking place I could give two shits about "Stockon 209 bitches" and that bitch over there that would get his ass whooped if I were fighting but I'm not and shit so ummmm Just scrap and shit. Bitches"

Seriously though what are we gonna see Nate and Gil slap box then Jake and Nick slap dicks till one gets tired. Who's really gonna fight for that retard?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sick of Nick and Nate's act at this point, to be honest. Both aren't going anywhere in their respective decisions because of getting absolutely man handled in each of their title shots.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Dana said Nate is getting suspended and fined or cut. I would just cut him but at least he is getting some punishment.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I wouldn't cut Nate for that at all. Fine him, sure. But I think cutting him would be ridiculous. They would be handing Bellator a top talent. I know Bellator doesn't like to sign UFC cast offs but I doubt very much that they would pass on Nate Diaz.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

In the matches I care about this weekend, I got Rockhold, Souza, and Formiga.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Nate was suspended for 90 days and fined $20,000 for the tweet. Glad they didn't cut him, that would have been too harsh. And I don't believe for a second Nate meant *** as derogatory remark against gay people at all, given where he comes from. Still, not the best thing to say on a public forum.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seriously messed up that working on tv takes away your freedom of speech.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That's because people are pussies and the world is far too PC these days.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Didn't do Tapology for this weeks card. No interest, and I haven't even seen half the people on this card ever fight before. Or if I did, I forgot them.

I did go for Belfort KO Round 2, Souza by Sub Round 1, and Dos Anjos by Decision. Think those are rock solid.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> and I haven't even seen half the people on this card ever fight before. Or if I did, I forgot them.


Same here, hoping at least it turns out like the sweden show and delivers a few entertaining fights regardless.
I dont really care who wins any fight tonight but I live for the day someone beats the living shit out of Vitor and then gets on the mic and credits atheism for his win.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I need a gif of that spinning back kick to the groin from tonight :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Renan Barao is injured and out for UFC 161. Won't be able to fight Eddie Wineland for the interim BW title.

So by this logic, we would need a fight for an "interim interim" title. I think I know who can fill the void :faber


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

That main event was already lacking, hopefully a great fight comes out of this.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Myers said:


> I need a gif of that spinning back kick to the groin from tonight :lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

beautiful KO by Vitor


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Rockhold bit off way more then he could chew. Vitor is so dangerous but the you pissed him off. Then you talk shit in the cage and got put to sleep.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Belfort may be the most difficult fighter to book right now. He can't fight Anderson because it just isn't in the cards. He also can't fight in the states because commissions won't give him a TRT exemption. Weidman winning may be the only hope Vitor has for a title fight anytime soon. I am guessing he fights Okami next in Brazil so he can stay on the TRT.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just watched the fight. Rockhold looked so out of his league there it isn't even funny. He performed very well in Strikeforce against good competition, so I'm convinced he'll bounce back, but he didn't look like the #5 ranked middleweight in the little offense he did get in. Very sloppy striking, sluggish, little movement.

Vitor looked excellent tonight. Good for Belfort. I look at his use of TRT the same way I look at business: If it's not illegal and it helps you tremendously, why not do it? Whether it is immoral and unethical doesn't matter. If the system allows it, be smart and take advantage of it. And it's because of that he'll most likely be getting a title shot against the winner of Anderson/Weidman. At age 35, he's being smart and taking advantage of the system, which is really clever on his part.

Personally, I wouldn't mind an Anderson/Vitor rematch. I think that would do huge in Brazil. Plus after two spectacular back to back knockouts, I think a lot of fans are interested too.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

vitor by devastating ko, what a wheel kick


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Vitor's spinning heel kick to Rockhold is KO of the year so far.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

There is no way Vitor gets the winner of Anderson/Weidman. If Weidman wins Anderson will get a rematch. If Anderson wins we are getting a super fight. 

I actually have no big morale issue with TRT. My only problem here is that he won't get cleared by a commission here so they keep him out of the United States.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Belfort killed off Bisping and Rockhold as logical contenders. I'm not too keen on Weidman's chances against Silva. GSP/Anderson will not happen because Georges is extremely hesitant on it, and thinks the size difference is too much, with reason.

If Jones/Anderson happens, then great. But there's a very small chance that it will, and if I was a betting man, I would stay away from betting on the fact that it will ever happen.

Also, if UFC is putting on Cain/Bigfoot II on pay-per-view next week, I don't see why they won't do Anderson/Vitor. Vitor has huge momentum coming of his wins, and that fight could still be big in Brazil.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

How can anyone not have a problem with TRT? it is the exact definition of a performance enhancing drug.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not saying if I'm ethically okay with it or not. I'm leaving that totally out of the equation, because in the scheme of things, that means fuck all.

I am saying that Belfort was smart to take advantage of what was offered to him. Essentially, he was offered to take TRT with NO consequence. Only a fool would reject that proposition. It may be immoral and unethical, but it's smart. And he was clever enough to take advantage of it.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Belfort baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think Rockhold looked terrible tonight at all, he got caught. He was a little flat footed and didn't perform to the best of his ability but anyone saying he looked terrible tonight is being too harsh in my opinion. Vitor is the next logical choice for the shot as far as 185ers go but as stated before, if Weidman beats Silva (not happening) then Silva will get an immediate rematch and if Anderson wins they will probably try to do the Jones fight.

Also, anyone else read about Bryan Carraway elbowing Cat in the head intentionally before the weigh ins before her fight with Meisha? Makes me hate that fucking douche even more. And it doesn't help that he tries to be Captain America about weed either. And then bitches out and takes back what he said. On top of being classless and campaigning for Healy's bonus money when he's trained with the guy and is friends with him. And also saying he'd fight Ronda as well. He's just a fucking douche all around.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Vader said:


>


Well I certainly over-performed here again, especially considering I have never heard of at least 6 of the fighters of the card.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Premium Walls said:


> I don't think Rockhold looked terrible tonight at all, he got caught. He was a little flat footed and didn't perform to the best of his ability but anyone saying he looked terrible tonight is being too harsh in my opinion. Vitor is the next logical choice for the shot as far as 185ers go but as stated before, if Weidman beats Silva (not happening) then Silva will get an immediate rematch and if Anderson wins they will probably try to do the Jones fight.
> 
> Also, anyone else read about Bryan Carraway elbowing Cat in the head intentionally before the weigh ins before her fight with Meisha? Makes me hate that fucking douche even more. And it doesn't help that he tries to be Captain America about weed either. And then bitches out and takes back what he said. On top of being classless and campaigning for Healy's bonus money when he's trained with the guy and is friends with him. And also saying he'd fight Ronda as well. He's just a fucking douche all around.


Both him and his missus Tate are idiots.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Punter said:


> I'm not saying if I'm ethically okay with it or not. I'm leaving that totally out of the equation, because in the scheme of things, that means fuck all.
> 
> I am saying that Belfort was smart to take advantage of what was offered to him. Essentially, he was offered to take TRT with NO consequence. Only a fool would reject that proposition. It may be immoral and unethical, but it's smart. And he was clever enough to take advantage of it.


I'm not taking a shot at Belfort, its a legal option. The fact that it is legal is the thing i have a major problem with.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Vitor is an animal. That kick was brutal. It's a little scary to know that a guy with such explosive power has found a fountain of youth. It's also somewhat unfortunate that two rising talents were finished by a man who has artificially enhanced every aspect of his game. TRT is a huge game-changer for MMA and if a steroid abuser can legally fight with testosterone replacement (while winning so impressively), things could get very dirty in years to come.

That's not to take anything away from the technique. Vitor is obviously working harder than ever, and that's a highlight reel kick if there ever was one.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^Agreed. Belfort may be working harder but I honestly believe he wouldn't be as good if it weren't for TRT, which as you say, is a true game-changer. Why it hasn't been banned is beyond me.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Belfort is 36 and looks like the Incredible Hulk and packed on considerable muscle mass since getting on TRT. Shame Jesus couldn't bless him with some balls that produced testosterone into his later 30's. Or it may have been all that previous steroid use. I'm going to go with the latter. And he still got TRT. It's interesting.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

No way in hell is Vitor getting licensed in Nevada though.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

TCE said:


> Both him and his missus Tate are idiots.


She needs a good fucking from a real man.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Premium Walls said:


> I don't think Rockhold looked terrible tonight at all, he got caught. He was a little flat footed and didn't perform to the best of his ability but anyone saying he looked terrible tonight is being too harsh in my opinion. Vitor is the next logical choice for the shot as far as 185ers go but as stated before, if Weidman beats Silva (not happening) then Silva will get an immediate rematch and if Anderson wins they will probably try to do the Jones fight.
> 
> Also, anyone else read about Bryan Carraway elbowing Cat in the head intentionally before the weigh ins before her fight with Meisha? Makes me hate that fucking douche even more. And it doesn't help that he tries to be Captain America about weed either. And then bitches out and takes back what he said. On top of being classless and campaigning for Healy's bonus money when he's trained with the guy and is friends with him. And also saying he'd fight Ronda as well. He's just a fucking douche all around.


There was also a tweet by a female fighter saying Carraway sold her roommate PED's. Brian is a fucking punk and was tweeting how he would knock Rousey's teeth out during her beef with tate.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Pappa Bacon said:


> *There was also a tweet by a female fighter saying Carraway sold her roommate PED's.* Brian is a fucking punk and was tweeting how he would knock Rousey's teeth out during her beef with tate.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




Wouldn't shock me if it was true. He's a fucking douchebag. He has that annoying douche face too. I'd love to see him roll with Ronda and watch her toss him on his head and then snap his shit.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Jacare has arrived to the UFC! Man I love watching that guy. Camozzi went lights out in a matter of seconds.

Belfort's wheel kick was very cool and hit Luke right to the sweet spot. Belfort is a scary man in the ring even without TRT, but with it, he's even scarier. 

also: *MMA Fighter gets Medal of Valor from the President of Finland*
http://www.mmaviking.com/mma-fighter-gets-medal-of-valor-from-the-president-of-finland/


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

With or without, Belfort is a true beast if MMA. He truly is. I see no difference between Belfort who destroyed Franklin and Akiyama, to this Vitor who kills with kicks and destroyed Jones' arm.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/5/22/4354488/former-champion-josh-barnett-returning-to-ufc

:mark: The HW division just got a whole lot more interesting.

I wonder if Barnett/Mir is already on the cards.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Just came to post that^, what a nice surprise, I thought that deal was dead in the water, some tasty potential match ups ahead, Id say Mir is most likely , could be a good fight for the big Boston card.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice addition to the HW roster for sure. Barnett/Mir would be cool


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

They HAVE to make Barnett/Mir. That fight would be incredible and the build up with those two shit talking each other would be fantastic.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

barnett will do well in ufc, he will be a gate keeper imo tho.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Punter said:


>


prime fedor would fuck him up anyday.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

A prime Fedor would get smashed by Jones at heavyweight. No way Fedor gets close enough to Jon to hit him. Jon picks him apart from outside all day until he takes him down and smashes him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fedor was brilliant but way undersized at HW and only fought cans in the latter part of his prime/career. Not saying Jones would murk him, would be a good fight. Fedor wasted a bunch of his career imo. Went from fighting Cro Cop and Big Nog to fighting Lindland and Hongman Choi. The first fight he had against someone decent in half a decade he lost (ie the Werdum fight)


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Jones would finish him in the second or third round. Fedor is the most overrated fighter in MMA history. Shogun is a close second though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Shogun isn't overrated. He was a killer in his prime running through people in Pride. Beat Machida twice. KO'd Liddell. 

He got killed by Jones, but everyone does. And he gave Gustafsson a tough fight even in defeat. After three major knee surgeries, it's amazing that he's even fighting let alone the fact that he's still a Top 10 fighter in the LHW division.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He was only a killer when he could stomp and soccer kick people. Liddell was also a shell of what he used to be. He beat Machida once and not twice. He also needed way to much effort to beat a clearly out matched Brandon Vera. Shogun is good but has never been great.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Dark Church said:


> *He was only a killer when he could stomp and soccer kick people.* Liddell was also a shell of what he used to be. He beat Machida once and not twice. He also needed way to much effort to beat a clearly out matched Brandon Vera. Shogun is good but has never been great.


tell me how that makes him overrated plz?


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Shoguns 2005 run was the greatest year in the sport till Jones. Lil Nog, Arona, Overeem, and Rampage no one ever went on a tear like that. 

Also Pride in its heyday was the best HW, LHW, and LW divisions in the world. I bet you think Randy is the greatest HW on the planet.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

nope because soccer kicks


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Jupe Skywalker said:


> nope because soccer kicks


Yeah more ways to win, wrestlers not being able to exploit shitty rules and judging a fight in its entirety with attempting to finish and damage done being the two largest scoring factors fuck that shit.

Also i know you're joking.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Barnett returning to UFC? Aw yeah, submission battles with Nog, Werdum & Mir. Would love to see him face Roy also

Think Belfort is the only striker currently at MW that can be compared to Anderson

Personally, I believe the Fedor of today would still be a Top 10 HW. He pretty much beats most of todays HW division until the elite.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I personally think Shogun is overrated as well. But no one is more overrated than Fedor, it doesn't even come close.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

hunt by ko i am saying it now


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Of the fights I care about

Cain obviously
IT IS ALL GL-OVER!!
Maynard
Cerro-NAY
Bermudez
Smith
Nurmagomedov
Thompson

JDS v Hunt is the real main event for me, love both these dudes and totally hyped but wouldnt be surprised if it turns out like JDS v Nelson with Junior getting a comfortable decision, I'll mark out like a kid if Hunt KO's him but tbh JDS v Cain 3 is a more enticing fight than Hunt v Cain. 

also, obligatory post


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cain - TKO
JDS - Decision
Glover - Submission
Maynard - Decision
Cerrone - Submission


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

just watched the weigh ins and now I hope Nurmagomedov gets KTFO, fucking guy misses weight and nearly shoved Trujilio right off the stage and does it while wearing the stupidest hat you've ever seen.
What a horrendous spastic.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

All this blood and its only the first fight.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Whittaker vs. Smith was a very good fight. Stoppage was a little too early.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Bermudez beats Holloway by split decision. I thought Holloway won. I had him winning the first two rounds.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

^ People will cry robbery for that but with the way MMA fights are scored currently it was always a possibility. Second round is the key. I thought Max won but I like Bermudez so I'll take it.

That was one of those rare moments were Rogan was starting to piss me off.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Man Story just gassed the fuck out in the third. I would have scored this a draw. 10-9 Story R1, 10-10 R2, 10-9 Pyle Rd
It will go to Story though 29-28



Holy shit are judges scoring offensive jits now?
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Close fight. The judges got it right by giving Pyle the win.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Close fight. The judges got it right by giving Pyle the win.


I agree im just really shocked. Most of the time BJJ from the bottom isn't scored for shit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

I dont watch a lot of UFC anymore but this card has me interested in every from top to bottom and WAR Mark Hunt.

Cowboy vs Noons i think people are sleeping on. This can be a great match up.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cowboy/Noons should be a great stand up fight. I always hate betting on Cerrone because he gets tagged way too much, but hopefully he'll get a decision win over Noons.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Punter said:


> Cowboy/Noons should be a great stand up fight. I always hate betting on Cerrone because he gets tagged way too much, but hopefully he'll get a decision win over Noons.


I think Joe was right KJ just dumped out. Cowboy fighting smart as fuck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Donald Cerrone opened up a blood drive on KJ Noons. Good performance and gameplan from the Cowboy.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

What a performance by TJ Grant. Is Benson Henderson vs. TJ Grant next?


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Glover Teixeira wins by guillotine choke which made Mike Tyson happy.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Glover needs a top 3 fight now, I say the winner of Henderson/Evans.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

I agree shad/hendo winner for Glover. TJ i didn't expect him to win let alone finish 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I picked Gray to win the fight, but I couldn't be happier than TJ got the win.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Let's FUCKING do this. So pumped :mark:


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Spinning back kick by Junior Dos Santos. Very beautiful strike. Fight of the Night so far.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Holy shit whay a finish. Hats off to JDS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Great kick, highlight knockout. Did not see that ending that way.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

sad to see Hunt go down like that but holy shit that was glorious!


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Manhouf took less time lol. Bigfoot should go down tonight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, that fight ended faster than the first Cain vs Bigfoot fight. The result was not surprising to me at all. Cain Valesquez vs. Junior Dos Santos III is next. I can't wait.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hopefully Cain didn't break his hand or pull a quad, should be ready for JDS.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

well that was quick.


Cains wife rimo


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

MY UFC 160 thoughts.

Fight of the Night - Junior Dos Santos vs. Mark Hunt
Knockout of the Night - Junior Dos Santos
Submission of the Night - Glover Teixeira

This was a very fun PPV card for me. There wasn't a bad fight on the PPV card. This was worth the money. 9/10 for UFC 160.


----------



## lay-cool (May 5, 2012)

JDS vs. Cain 3!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm even more pissed now that Overeem fucked around in the Bigfoot fight and lost. Silva is a fucking scrub.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Early stoppage is early.

Bring on the third Bigfoot/CAIN rematch plz.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

In two fights against Cain Velasquez, Antonio Silva has landed a total of five strikes. Ouch.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

In the post-fight press conference, Forrest Griffin just announced his retirement. Dana White said that Forrest will still work for the UFC in a role similar of what Chuck Liddell and Matt Hughes are doing.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Official UFC 160 awards:

Fight of the Night - Junior Dos Santos
Submission of the Night - Glover Teixeira
Knockout of the Night - TJ Grant

Dana White said that he was going to give Knockout of the Night to JDS but Mike Tyson "vetoed" him and said that TJ Grant deserves Knockout of the Night.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao @ Bonnar getting inducted into the UFC Hall Of Fame. God is that ever pathetic.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I laughed when Cain finished Big Foot quicker this time around.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Rush said:


> I'm even more pissed now that Overeem fucked around in the Bigfoot fight and lost. Silva is a fucking scrub.


annoying that's he just a bit better than your average scrub and the HW division is so thin. he'll just always float around. had no business being in the ring against Cain the first time tbh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stad said:


> :lmao @ Bonnar getting inducted into the UFC Hall Of Fame. God is that ever pathetic.


He was one half of arguably the most important fight in UFC history. Was always going to get inducted with Forrest.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

JDS/Hunt was fucking superb.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

SonoShion said:


> JDS/Hunt was fucking superb.


Definitely, very happy also that Cigano won. Hunt really doesn't look like a fighter, and I don't like his slow style. Cigano owned him 90% of their fight. Also, Cain proved again how great he is, beating Big Foot like that in the first round for the WHC, is impressive.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

JDS/Hunt was very fun and had a great finish, JDS looked good as did his whip of a right hand. But the heavyweight division is so thin plus you have cormier possibly going to 205? who is there at HW apart from cain, JDS, nelson, werdum and overeem not very deep at all.

TJ Grant finishing Maynard was impressive and so quickly.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Apparently, Mark Hunt broke one his toes in the first round last night. If, what a badass.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

What a great card this was!

Random thoughts:

1. JDS-Hunt was just glorious, and especially the punch in the first round was so brutal.
2. Cerrone fought smart and picked Noons apart nicely. I'm not his biggest fan but I think he'll bounce back. 
3. Glover really is a BEAST. Slightly disappointed of the fight tho. Was expecting a slugfest.
4. Velasquez dismantled Bigfoot, but I wouldn't call Silva a slouch. Cain just is on a whole another level than him.
5. It seems Grant is due to a title shot. Personally I would've put him against someone else first and then if he wins, the championship match but whatever. I'll still watch it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I was legit shocked that Grant stopped Maynard. I thought Maynard would blast him or at the very least muscle him on the ground and avoid Grant's sub attempts but kudos to him. I too would have him fight someone else but there is no other clear contender right now with Pettis fighting Aldo.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Velasquez landed four or five shots to the back of the head and no one said a word. 

Dos Santos also doesn't do well against the cage and needs to work on that.


----------



## RelentlessJ (Jun 20, 2012)

The heavyweight division is a joke, I don't really wanna see JDS/Velasquez 3. I would honestly rather see Roy Nelson get a title shot, I think he's earned it. I don't think he can beat Cain either, but he deserves a chance. And after Nelson makes quick work of Miocic, I think they should give him the winner of JDS/Velasquez.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Nelson would end up being a punching bag for 25 minutes. Not saying that's a bad thing. Big Country is endlessly entertaining. Pretty sure Werdum will get the next shot if he beats Big Nog though. 

DC, Barnett, and Overeem could all string together runs.

Heavyweight isn't a bad division at all. It's just that Cain & JDS are way ahead of the pack.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Duke Silver said:


> Nelson would end up being a punching bag for 25 minutes. Not saying that's a bad thing. Big Country is endlessly entertaining. Pretty sure Werdum will get the next shot if he beats Big Nog though.
> 
> DC, Barnett, and Overeem could all string together runs.
> 
> Heavyweight isn't a bad division at all. It's just that Cain & JDS are way ahead of the pack.


Think Big Country could KO him, but this is the same guy who was toyed with, when it came to Mir.
Still waiting for them to pick up Sergei, Want him to fight JDS.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Combat Analyst said:


> Think Big Country could KO him, but this is the same guy who was toyed with, when it came to Mir.
> Still waiting for them to pick up Sergei, Want him to fight JDS.


Sergi wont sign he will make more fighting in Russia mma and kickboxing when Nelson fought Mir he had pneumonia. Nelso has a punchers chance but something tells me Cain wouldn't try and bang with Nelson. His wrestling is great and can nullify Nelsons jits. He can just take him down and pummel him for 5 rounds.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Duke Silver said:


> Nelson would end up being a punching bag for 25 minutes. Not saying that's a bad thing. Big Country is endlessly entertaining. Pretty sure Werdum will get the next shot if he beats Big Nog though.
> 
> DC, Barnett, and Overeem could all string together runs.
> 
> Heavyweight isn't a bad division at all. It's just that Cain & JDS are way ahead of the pack.


Wouldn't even last 25 mins imo. Nelson has an excellent chin but he would get KO'd for sure.



RelentlessJ said:


> The heavyweight division is a joke, I don't really wanna see JDS/Velasquez 3. I would honestly rather see Roy Nelson get a title shot, I think he's earned it. I don't think he can beat Cain either, but he deserves a chance. And after Nelson makes quick work of Miocic, I think they should give him the winner of JDS/Velasquez.


As Duke said, its not a bad division, just CAIN and to a lesser extent JDS are so far ahead of everyone. Just like Silva is so far ahead of everyone at MW, Jones is so far ahead of everyone at LHW, GSP is so far ahead of everyone else at WW, and Aldo is so far ahead of everyone else at FW. 



Dark Church said:


> Velasquez landed four or five shots to the back of the head and no one said a word.


:kobe not even close to that many son.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush said:


> Wouldn't even last 25 mins imo. Nelson has an excellent chin but he would get KO'd for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was talking Nelson-Barnett.
Doubt Cain could KO him if JDS couldn't.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Cain landed one clear shot to the back of the head but Bigfoot was already beyond fucked at that point.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy crap UFC 160 was freaking awesome. Match of the night goes to Hunt/JDS. Wanted Hunt to win so bad because I'm a big fan of him sinec I started watching in UFC 144 so it's kinda sucks he lost but he gave a hell of a fight and my god that overhand in the beginning was nuts ac
Nelson vs Hunt in the future please :mark:

Teixeira/Jones will happen sooner than later. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hunt did very well against the second best Heavyweight in the world. JDS was showing some battle scars on his face at the end of the night, and got tagged hard a couple of times as well. Usually, JDS is the one dictating the pace, so it was interesting to see him use more counters against Hunt.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 2m
> 
> “@UFCTonight: @CatZingano has dropped out of TUF Season 18 due to knee injury. She'll be replaced by @MieshaTate. Story developing...” Wow.


Shit son.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Punter said:


> Shit son.


Well that just plain sucks. Rousey's already beaten Tate so why no Sara McMann?


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Well that just plain sucks. Rousey's already beaten Tate so why no Sara McMann?


Cause most people have no clue who McMann is. Tate people know so it will sell better.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

This has fix written all over it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> This has fix written all over it.


Yeah, Aces & 8's in the sauna, with the ballpein hammer...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Cause most people have no clue who McMann is. Tate people know so it will sell better.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


TUF would've been a good way to make people know her. But whatever, guess Tate will do.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

bummer, wouldve prefered Zingano after her awesome fight with Tate, at least the legit RR/Tate beef will give the show a little more heat.

Only just noticed that Reem v Brown is on the FS1 card, anyone care to guess what the main event will be?, Dana promised something big and said there were 3 or 4 possibilities, Chael is confirmed to be on the studio team so him v Wandy is probably out of the running.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> TUF would've been a good way to make people know her. But whatever, guess Tate will do.


It's still all about ratings. Rousey & Tate have a past and are the two most known fighters in the division thats why Sara didn't get the chance. Dana and the UFC care about ratings and money more then putting the best fighters forward.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Main event of FS 1 1 will likely be Grant/Henderson.

Also Caraway taking out Zingano was pure genius (i am clearly joking).


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Tate and Caraway are the Tanya Harting and BF of mma

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Main event of FS 1 1 will likely be Grant/Henderson.
> 
> *Also Caraway taking out Zingano was pure genius (i am clearly joking).*



I just got a mental visual of Cat training out in the gym there, Tate and Caraway slapping a high five behind those doors the fighters go through before a fight as Brian pulls down a ski mask and bursts through the doors and runs and hits Cat in the knee with a metal pipe. For some reason, that made me really laugh :lmao


Apparently, Chuck thinks he would have beat Anderson :lmao http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/437311/Liddell-I-would-have-beat-Anderson-Silva/

*“I would beat him, I always said that I would. I have the advantage in weight and height, so it would be more likely that I would beat him,” he said. “ But Anderson is one of my favorite fighters.”*


Not likely. Anderson would have blasted him. Chuck is too slow, too flat footed and over commits too much and Anderson is a counter striker. He would have eaten Chuck alive.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Premium Walls said:


> I just got a mental visual of Cat training out in the gym there, Tate and Caraway slapping a high five behind those doors the fighters go through before a fight as Brian pulls down a ski mask and bursts through the doors and runs and hits Cat in the knee with a metal pipe. For some reason, that made me really laugh :lmao
> 
> 
> Apparently, Chuck thinks he would have beat Anderson :lmao http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/437311/Liddell-I-would-have-beat-Anderson-Silva/
> ...


It depends on what Anderson vs what Chuck. Anderson was a 170 pound fighter and was supposed to take on Hughes for the title after he beat Mach. So yeah thats a huge difference in size, if we are talking about Anderson post 170 he wrecks Chuck who can get loopy with his punches, slower, over commits, and kept his hands down. Anderson is the best at timing and if you watch him fight whats sick is he just tends to watch his opponents footwork and then reacts its really amazing. The best example of it was the Okami fight. People forget Anderson was considered a huge waste of talent getting subbed by Chonen and one of Saku's students in pride. He has come a long way from his days of traning with Wandi, Rua's, Cordero.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Pappa Bacon said:


> It's still all about ratings. Rousey & Tate have a past and are the two most known fighters in the division thats why Sara didn't get the chance. Dana and the UFC care about ratings and money more then putting the best fighters forward.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Whilst it's fair enough to say that Tate is possibly the 3rd biggest active name in WMMA, I'd argue that Rousey is by far and away the biggest draw so why not use the platform to get McMann's name out there, like how Liz has become a bigger draw simply by facing her, since Rousey will probably draw a solid audience herself. 

Still if there's even the slightest chance of Rousey slapping an armbar on Caraway I'm game.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

McMann isn't ready for Rousey yet. It's intriguing to have two Olympians fight each other but McMann hasn't acclimated to the game yet as well as Rousey has. McMann will get her shot at Rousey in the future and the fight will be a lot better off if they wait and Sarah will have a far better chance. McMann is great at taking people down but her top control leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Premium Walls said:


> McMann isn't ready for Rousey yet. It's intriguing to have two Olympians fight each other but McMann hasn't acclimated to the game yet as well as Rousey has. McMann will get her shot at Rousey in the future and the fight will be a lot better off if they wait and Sarah will have a far better chance. McMann is great at taking people down but her top control leaves a lot to be desired.


McMann has tge best shot with her wrestling base. Rousey is still to reliant on the trip to armbar and Sara's counter wrestling could keep on the feet and make it a really ugly fight. Both lack in the stand up department but it would be fun. Tate is 1-2 in her last 3 being finished both times. Sara would have been a far better choice but they went with the ratings draw knowing Tate and Rousey have a history and will hopefully trash talk. Dont forget everyone thought Rousey got her shot too soon and look what happened.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Mir and Barnett is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

T3H~L3X said:


> Mir and Barnett is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh shit i hope the two legit grapple for 15 minutes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Mir/Barnett should be good. Makes perfect sense for the division as well.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mir/Barnett at UFC 164 :mark:


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Looks like i missed the announcement Thales Leites resigned with the ufc as well.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Odds on Mir/Barnett ending up a sloppy kickboxing match where neither wants to end up losing a limb and most likely retirement for the loser?


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Who didn't see this coming? Obviously, Miesha was going to coach against Rousey. This sh*t is getting fixed like WWE..


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Pappa Bacon said:


> *McMann has tge best shot with her wrestling base.* Rousey is still to reliant on the trip to armbar and Sara's counter wrestling could keep on the feet and make it a really ugly fight. Both lack in the stand up department but it would be fun. Tate is 1-2 in her last 3 being finished both times. Sara would have been a far better choice but they went with the ratings draw knowing Tate and Rousey have a history and will hopefully trash talk. Dont forget everyone thought Rousey got her shot too soon and look what happened.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



No, she really doesn't. Sara's top control and base isn't overly great and she leaves a lot of openings to get sweeped or reversed, etc. If she faced Rousey at this point Rousey would own her. The best thing for McMann is for her to have a few more fights under her belt first. It wouldn't be nearly as competitive at this point as you think.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Premium Walls said:


> No, she really doesn't. Sara's top control and base isn't overly great and she leaves a lot of openings to get sweeped or reversed, etc. If she faced Rousey at this point Rousey would own her. The best thing for McMann is for her to have a few more fights under her belt first. It wouldn't be nearly as competitive at this point as you think.


She dosent need top control. She could keep it standing. Wrestling isn't just top control. She could counter wrestle Rousey's judo making it an ugly stand up fight. She can use the same wrestling base like Randy and just press the cage and dirty box her to death. Once someone can make Rousey stand i think her title reign will be over.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

She does need top control because Rousey will close the distance and toss her. Rousey has better striking than she does so she still would handle McMann in that area as well. Cat had/has a far better chance than McMann does right *now*. Give it some more time and Rousey/McMann could be interesting but as it stands at this very second if they stepped in the Octagon Rousey would crush her.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Premium Walls said:


> She does need top control because Rousey will close the distance and toss her. Rousey has better striking than she does so she still would handle McMann in that area as well. Cat had/has a far better chance than McMann does right *now*. Give it some more time and Rousey/McMann could be interesting but as it stands at this very second if they stepped in the Octagon Rousey would crush her.


So McMann can't keep it standing is a pretty bold statement. Rousey also has never been in the cage with anyone close to Sara's wrestling skill. Both have bad stand up but with effective wrestling she can press her and dirty box against the cage. They need new faces Tate is a hard sell as she just got finished. I would rather see if Sara can step up. Everyone said the same thing about Rousey herself, they said the same thing about Jones when he got his shot, that they weren't ready. We dont know whats going on in camp we dont know how much Sara grows but i think Tate vs Rousey II is going to end a lot like their first fight as Tate has shown she has nothing for Rousey. McMann on the other hand we have no idea and I would rather see what she could do. I agree about Cat having a better chance but McMann can have a chance to see what she can do and build a fan base in TUF. Tate on the other hand has peeked and been finished twice in her last 3 Rousey being one of those 2.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Pappa Bacon said:


> *So McMann can't keep it standing is a pretty bold statement*. Rousey also has never been in the cage with anyone close to Sara's wrestling skill. Both have bad stand up but with effective wrestling she can press her and dirty box against the cage. They need new faces Tate is a hard sell as she just got finished. I would rather see if Sara can step up. Everyone said the same thing about Rousey herself, they said the same thing about Jones when he got his shot, that they weren't ready. We dont know whats going on in camp we dont know how much Sara grows but i think Tate vs Rousey II is going to end a lot like their first fight as Tate has shown she has nothing for Rousey. McMann on the other hand we have no idea and I would rather see what she could do. I agree about Cat having a better chance but McMann can have a chance to see what she can do and build a fan base in TUF. Tate on the other hand has peeked and been finished twice in her last 3 Rousey being one of those 2.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Not really. Just because she's good at taking people down that doesn't mean she will be able to stop Rousey's Judo. Neither's hands are that great but Rousey is much farther along that path than McMann is. Even if McMann gets her down, as I said, her top control isn't that great. Rousey would be able to get up fairly easily if McMann's previous opponents are any indicator of that. McMann is also atrocious off her back and once Rousey gets her down (which she will), she will quickly drown in those waters. But again, that's right now. Give it a year and it could be a lot different.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

T3H~L3X said:


> Mir and Barnett is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Barnett either puts Mir to sleep or Mir breaks his arm. If Mir wins though by submission, then he needs Werdum.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd pick Barnett in that one but it wouldn't shock me at all if Mir won. If Werdum beats Nog, which he should, he should be next in line for the winner of Cain/JDS 3.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Premium Walls said:


> Not really. Just because she's good at taking people down that doesn't mean she will be able to stop Rousey's Judo. Neither's hands are that great but Rousey is much farther along that path than McMann is. Even if McMann gets her down, as I said, her top control isn't that great. Rousey would be able to get up fairly easily if McMann's previous opponents are any indicator of that. McMann is also atrocious off her back and once Rousey gets her down (which she will), she will quickly drown in those waters. But again, that's right now. Give it a year and it could be a lot different.


Your giving Rousey to much credit abd McMann not enough. Sara is world class in wrestling and to just assume she wont be able to defend a trip is just not right. Wrestling is more then just take down and top control. Its all about leverage and body control standing and on the ground. To just say she will get tossed and not have the ability to press her force Rousey against the cage and try to control her Greco style means either you dont know basic wresting fundamentals, styles such as Greco or Folkstyle, or your just a blind Rousey supporter.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm well aware of basic fundamentals and I'm not a blind Rousey mark by any stretch. Do I think McMann can beat Rousey? Absolutely. Just not right *now*.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Can someone make a gif of Cat's face on Nancy's head saying "why!"


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Premium Walls said:


> I'm well aware of basic fundamentals and I'm not a blind Rousey mark by any stretch. Do I think McMann can beat Rousey? Absolutely. Just not right *now*.


Did anyone think Rousey had a shot to win, or Jones against Shogun? It's a fight their is always a chance to win and McMann has the best skill base to make it an interesting fight. So we just shouldn't give her the chance and give it to some one Rousey armbared 3 fights ago and was TKO'd last fight.

Edit: im not saying McMann is the only person they should have picked. I would have liked to see anyone over Tate and it would have helped the world know Sara. These are the moves that make me not tune into the UFC anymore. Shit like Sonen vs. Jones is another example. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Did anyone think Rousey had a shot to win, or Jones against Shogun?



Shogun was the underdog against Jones :kobe


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Punter said:


> Shogun was the underdog against Jones :kobe


Sure the UFC champion was an underdog vs a guy whos biggest win was Ryan Bader.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Sure the UFC champion was an underdog vs a guy whos biggest win was Ryan Bader.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You think I'm making shit up? Shogun was a +180 underdog to Jones -240. Google it and get yourself straight :lol

EDIT: Also, Tate was a pretty heavy underdog against Rousey the first time. Both your points are invalid :lmao


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Punter said:


> You think I'm making shit up? Shogun was a +180 underdog to Jones -240. Google it and get yourself straight :lol
> 
> EDIT: Also, Tate was a pretty heavy underdog against Rousey the first time. Both your points are invalid :lmao


Shit your right. Feeling pretty dumb for some reason i thought she took out Marlose but that was Tate lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rush said:


> He was one half of arguably the most important fight in UFC history. Was always going to get inducted with Forrest.


That makes him worthy of getting inducted into the hall of fame?? UFC was already headed to the moon anyway.

He has an 8-7 record in the UFC and has never even held a title, not sure how that makes him worthy of the hall of fame. Griffin you can make a case for but Bonnar should be no where near the hall of fame.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Stad said:


> That makes him worthy of getting inducted into the hall of fame?? UFC was already headed to the moon anyway.
> 
> He has an 8-7 record in the UFC and has never even held a title, not sure how that makes him worthy of the hall of fame. Griffin you can make a case for but Bonnar should be no where near the hall of fame.


Well arguably if it wasn't for Griffin vs Bonnar the UFC wouldn't be where it is today.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stad said:


> That makes him worthy of getting inducted into the hall of fame?? *UFC was already headed to the moon anyway.*
> 
> He has an 8-7 record in the UFC and has never even held a title, not sure how that makes him worthy of the hall of fame. Griffin you can make a case for but Bonnar should be no where near the hall of fame.


No it wasn't. By 2004 Zuffa (ie the Fertitta brothers) had put 34 million dollars from their pocket into it since taking over the UFC and had nothing. They spent a further 10 mil to produce the first season of the Ultimate Fighter since everyone turned down their pitch. That show coupled with the finale fight between Griffin and Bonnar turned everything around. Without that fight then the UFC would not be where it is today. The first event post-TUF doubled their buyrates from their highest earning/viewed show. Everything got kicked into gear with that TV show.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That fight changed everything, for sure. I remember watching it live back in 05 and being blown away. It's not as good as I remembered it, I watched it recently. But it's still really good, especially for 2005. I personally don't think Bonnar deserves to be in the HOF, at all, but I understand why they are doing it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No matter how yout slice it putting a guy who is currently suspended for steroids in your HOF is bad business.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It really doesn't matter. No one really believes Bonnar should be in the HOF and everyone knows he's just piggybacking off Griffin in this case. And if you do think he deserves it then I question your mental capacity.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Premium Walls said:


> It really doesn't matter. No one really believes Bonnar should be in the HOF and everyone knows he's just piggybacking off Griffin in this case. And if you do think he deserves it then I question your mental capacity.


The fight should be and not Bonnar. But they probably feel like they owe him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Premium Walls said:


> I'd pick Barnett in that one but it wouldn't shock me at all if Mir won. If Werdum beats Nog, which he should, he should be next in line for the winner of Cain/JDS 3.


He might still need one more win after Nog. Maybe Bigfoot.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

UFC Raises Testing Threshold For Marijuana 



> The UFC has raised the the testing threshold for marijuana metabolites for drug testing on their shows. UFC Vice President of Regulatory Affairs Marc Ratner announced during a meeting of the Nevada State Athletic Commission's Steroid and Drug Testing Advisory Panel today that the promotion would raise their threshold for the drug from 50 ng/mL to 150 ng/mL, which the World Anti-Doping Agency recently labeled as a sufficient threshold. The UFC does its own testing and regulating in many foreign territories due to their lack of an official sanctioning organization. Ratner noted that the Brazilian MMA Athletic Commission has agreed to the same threshold, with the change taking place as of UFC on FUEL TV 10 next week.
> 
> Ratner said, "When we self-regulate around the world, we are going to go the WADA standard of 150. So we're starting that immediately."
> 
> The change is in order to come in line with plans to hold fighters responsible if they compete under the influence of the drug, but not those who have taken it days or weeks before a fight. The NSAC is also considering raising the threshold to the same number, though no official recommendation has been made yet.


Source - http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...r-marijuana-nsac-panel-considers-similar-move


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

my boy Conor McGregor is fighting Andy Ogle on the FS1 card, fine with me, seems a pretty clear 'gimmie' for Conor to raise his stock among the Irish crowd in Boston, and what better way to do that than smashing an english bloke?!. I only know Ogle from TUF but he seems a step down from Brimage so unless its a total shocker Conor should run through him.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Damn, Nate Diazs entrance against Bendo is so sick!


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

UFC on Fox Sports 1-1 will be headlined by Carlos Condit vs. Martin Kampmann which is a rematch from UFC Fight Night from 4/01/09.

Source - http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/5/3...ampmann-rematch-ufc-fox-sports-1-indianapolis


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Great fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Smith_Jensen said:


> UFC on Fox Sports 1-1 will be headlined by Carlos Condit vs. Martin Kampmann which is a rematch from UFC Fight Night from 4/01/09.
> 
> Source - http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/5/3...ampmann-rematch-ufc-fox-sports-1-indianapolis


The first UFC on Fox Sports 1 was going to be headlined by Henderson vs. Grant I thought? Condit/Kampmann is going to headline the second UFC on Fox Sports 1 I think. Either way, great fight. I'll take Condit by UD.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Punter said:


> The first UFC on Fox Sports 1 was going to be headlined by Henderson vs. Grant I thought? Condit/Kampmann is going to headline the second UFC on Fox Sports 1 I think. Either way, great fight. I'll take Condit by UD.


You are right, Condit vs. Kampmann is headlining UFC on Fox Sports 1 2. My bad.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

ChaelSonnen said:


> Damn, Nate Diazs entrance against Bendo is so sick!


If you think that's sick, take a look at this:






I'm not particularly fond of GSP but man that entrance is sick. It's been a while since you've seen GSP with "that look" but when you next time see that, you'll know shit's about to go down.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

These are my favorite entrances. Fuck i miss Pride and Dream.










UFC needs to bring this back.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That Mayhem entrance always makes me laugh, I miss his entrances.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So Lil Nog just pulled out of his fight against Shogun at UFC 161 due to a back injury. This is that Calgary card all over again :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Shit, I was looking forward to those guys limping to the Octagon and being gassed already.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Premium Walls said:


> Shit, I was looking forward to those guys limping to the Octagon and being gassed already.


Zombie Shogun fucking rules.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Fuck Shogun.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh Walls.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Punter said:


> Oh Walls.


Walls would rather see a fighter he dislikes get's beat than a fighter he likes win. 

This Conor McGregor hype is getting ridiculous. People are already saying he has better striking than Aldo and will break Silva's records. The guy has potential but FFS.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I might be able to get both ways soon as Chael wants to fight Shogun in place of Nog. I'd love for Chael to grind out a decision on Shogun just to see how gassed Chael forces him to get. Shogun can't match his pace and will wilt like he always does. Chael just needs to mind his P's and Q's in Shogun's guard and keep his legs safe and he'll be fine.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> @ShogunRua I HEAR BRAZILIAN CHICKEN IS OFF THE MENU. AMERICAN GANGSTER IS STILL AVAILABLE IF YOU WANT TO SEND YOUR WAITRESS OVER.


Chael is so FUCKING awesome. Him vs. Shogun would be amazing :mark:

I do see Chael winning a decision in that case. Shogun fades really quick, and against a grinder like Chael, he's going to gas badly really quick. Chael will give him no space, and Shogun only works best when he's in Kickboxing range. He's not the biggest threat on the ground. Most he can do is threaten Chael with leg locks that are really tough to execute.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

UFC 20th Anniversary should just be a Chael vs. Brazil card... 

Chael Vs Wandi as the main event 
Chael Vs. Shogun as the co main event 
Chael Vs. Lil' Nog 
Chael Vs. Machida
Chael drops three pound to get back under 205 
Chael vs. Big Nog in a heavweight bout

Special Attraction:
Chael Vs Anderson Silva in the Thumb War for the UFT(Ultimate Fighting Thumbs) Open Weight title

Come on Dana give the fans what they want... more god damn Chael... an all Chael channel all Chael all the time. 

On a serious note... Uncle Chael once again stepping up to the plate... I'd rather see the Wandi fight but Shogun's a winnable fight if Sonnen can avoid the leg locks because I don't see Shogun catching him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sonnen/Shogun is so much more interesting. 161 just got a boost.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Doesn't look like Chael will be fighting at UFC 161. Sucks. Instead, they're going to have Chael/Shogun co-headline UFC on FS 1:1


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh well, Sonnen will still get to beat him down either way.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Other than his promos this is the main thing I like about Sonnen he will fight anyone at anytime. Say what you will about him winning or losing but to step up at all, you're a true warrior.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rampage signed with Bellator. Let the hilarity ensue.


Edit: Fuck, I didn't realize that it meant he was signing with TNA as well :lmao


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

So what are the chances of Rampage fighting King Mo? Also what are the chances of Rampage wrestling King Mo in TNA?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Bellator signed a guy on a three fight losing streak and are acting like they got Jon Jones.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm going to laugh hysterically if Rampage loses his first fight in Bellator.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mayhem smoking weed on the MMA Hour :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I watched that today too. I like Mayhem a lot, far more as a person than a fighter. He's actually very intelligent and a very good writer as well. Dude clearly has ADD or something along those lines though. Once he calms down and talks normally, that's the Mayhem I like. But the problem is 85% of the time he's loud and obnoxious and people just don't know how to deal with him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sonnen/Shogun is main event for FOX Sports 1 1. Pickett/McDonald is on the card as well as Faber/Alcantara. Grant/Henderson will main event UFC 164.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> Shogun Rua vs. Chael Sonnen
> Alistair Overeem vs. Travis Browne
> Yuri Alcantra vs. Urijiah Faber
> Matt Brown vs. Thiago Alves
> ...


Pretty stacked card. UFC on FS 1:1 looks great.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sonnen vs Shogun. My 2 favorite fighters going head to head, love it!

Anyone got a video to Mayhem smoking weed? lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

more stoked for Chael's trash talking than the actual fight, but even the novelty of that is wearing off knowing it'll be all handshakes and Hespect once the fights over. Little more heat than Bendo/Grant at least.

the rest of the card though :jaydamn, sick


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Premium Walls said:


> I watched that today too. *I like Mayhem a lot, far more as a person than a fighter. He's actually very intelligent *and a very good writer as well. Dude clearly has ADD or something along those lines though. Once he calms down and talks normally, that's the Mayhem I like. But the problem is 85% of the time he's loud and obnoxious and people just don't know how to deal with him.


disagree.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That FS1:1 card is stacked. McDonald/Pickett is a great match-up. That and Lauzon/Johnson should be really fun. 

Can't say I really care for Shogun/Sonnen. Altough Chael continues to prove himself as one of the hardest working men in the sport. At this point I'd rather see Rua against fighters that compliment his style. It's not like he's going for the belt any time soon, and Chael grinding for 3 rounds isn't what I'm looking for in a Shogun fight. Maybe that's what he needs after all the wars he's been in lately though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jupe Skywalker said:


> disagree.



I could understand why. I used to think he was a complete jack ass until he went on Rogan's podcast a few times and he talked normally and intelligently about things. He's a smart dude once he calms down. He's just so loud all the time that people don't know how to handle him, he can be very overbearing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I like Mayhem. He's a cool dude. And when he isn't being over the top and living his gimmick, he's a good normal guy like the rest.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Who do you guys see winning Shogun/Sonnen?


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Spike Conference Call with Rampage Jackson recap



> We are welcomed to the call, Spike TV president Kevin Kay joins us and is thrilled to be here with Bjorn Rebney from Bellator and Dixie from TNA. They are joining forces with an MMA fighter and movie star, Rampage Jackson. They play this up as a homecoming for Jackson, and hype his Ultimate Fighter season and fight with Henderson as huge successes for Spike TV. He calls this a "game changing" deal.
> 
> Rampage will participate in action for Bellator, in TNA and in a four part special hyping his arrival. They are also working on movie deals with him.
> 
> ...


source - http://www.411mania.com/MMA/news/28...eight,-Winning-Not-Being-a-Priority,-More.htm


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Saint Dick said:


> Who do you guys see winning Shogun/Sonnen?


I think and hope that Sonnen wins


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I got Sonnen by decision, perhaps a late stoppage as well. Shogun won't be able to handle the pressure and will gas quickly.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sonnen by decision. I really think Henderson took the last of Shogun out of him. He is done being good.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

UFC needs to come up with a better name to the UFC on Fox Sports 1.1 name. Eventually we'll be at UFC on Fox Sports 1.17 and it just looks kinda dumb.

They're really loading up with that shit at the beginning. UFC on FS1.1 is August 17th, 2 is August 28th, then 3 is September 5th. 

August and September will be busy months in the UFC.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is UFC at The Twins: Slaughterhouse a better name Mikey?

but yeah it would be nice for them to get a little more creative than UFC on *insert channel*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lmao at everyone in the TNA thread thinking Rampage will make a difference to the product. He's doing to die doing professional wrestling.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> Who do you guys see winning Shogun/Sonnen?


I think Sonnen wins by unanimous decision as Shogun's cardio is very hit or miss.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Sonnen will take Shogun down at will over and over again, make him work to try to get back up, avoid submissions, and make Rua gas. That's what he should do. But I don't think he will. I think he'll try to stand and bang with Rua.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Sonnen isn't going to stand and trade with Shogun :kobe He's going to grind out a beat down on Shogun over 5 rounds.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm gonna go all fucking renegade here and predict Sonnen will win via TKO, but really because Shogun will gas so completely he'll pass out.

This is a fucking awful fight for Shogun. Maybe he'll surprise me though, who knows.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Shogun's best chance is to land a knee on Sonnen as he shoots and hope he connects enough to stun Sonnen and then go in for the kill. Sonnen will duck under Shogun's slow punches and hit that power double all day. Shogun just plods forward all the time with the same blizting 3-4 punch combination followed by a leg kick, he's very robotic. That works well for him if he can back guys up doing that and then clinch with them and deliver the knees, etc. Problem with him coming forward like that is he's going to run right into Sonnen and Sonnen will plow through him and take him down at will. I don't think Sonnen will finish him but I do foresee a 5 round beat down.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I definately could see Shogun knocking Sonnen out but Sonnen is probably just going to fucking grind the guy to the point of being helpless. Sonnen just needs to make sure he doesn't get caught in a choke or something.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lackluster card tomorrow. Only fights I'm interested in are Silva/Feijao, Erick Silva/Jason High, and Noguiera/Werdum.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

brother never call a card with WERDUM lackluster


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm picking Jason High to win tomorrow. He is a very good fighter who has flown under the radar.

Edit: Interesting fact that Erick Silva has zero fights against current UFC fighters. He may be the only guy on the roster with at least four fights in the UFC with that distinction.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

beautiful sub by Neto, I love how the Brazilian fans are loud as fuck from the first fight of the night on.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful triangle by Rony

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I've only been watching MMA for a year or two but I think this may be the first card I've seen where every fight so far on the main card has ended in the first round.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What the fuck? Feijao gassed 2 minutes into the fight :lol

Good performance by Thiago. Let's see if he can pass the post fight drug test though.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

From start to finish, this card has delivered some great fights. Let's just hope the main events are good as well. 

Cavalcante gassed so quickly :lmao


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

That elbow from Cavalcante was decent.. Couldn't stop Thiago Silva obviously


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

my twitter feed was a ghost town tonight. I don't think anyone watched the show tonight.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I watched a few fights.. Missed the finish of Nog's fight although because of hockey.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Figured Werdum would win by sub as he's miles ahead of Nog on the ground, something people dispute which always makes me laugh. As soon as it hit the ground Nog was just surviving.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Premium Walls said:


> Figured Werdum would win by sub as he's miles ahead of Nog on the ground, something people dispute which always makes me laugh. As soon as it hit the ground Nog was just surviving.


Agreed Nog was trying to Randy him. Werdum showed major weakness standing though. He gets smashed again by JDS, Cain, or DC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He sure did. Florian on commentary (who has grown on me tremendously in that role) pointed out that Werdum doesn't like going backwards and against Cain and DC, that's a problem. Same with JDS. Werdum has a habit of backing himself up against the cage (as does JDS).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Bravo: I've wanted this rematch for 10 years*

Yesterday during the Metamoris 2 event it was announced that Eddie Bravo and Royler Gracie would square off in a future event in a rematch of their famous 2003 ADCC bout. That jiu-jitsu match may be the single most talked about jiu-jitsu match in history and launched Bravo's career as he was the first American to tap a Gracie in a tournament and the first person to ever tap Royler.

For some reason or another, the rematch has never come to fruition, but finally it seems as though the Metamoris promotion was able to get the deal done. Eddie spoke at the post-fight press conference about what the rematch means to him:



> Eddie Bravo: You can't predict fights, you know that. I know the only thing I can control is my training, how I approach the fight, and my strategy. I'm going to come at him hard. He's a legend. For me to sit here and think 'oh, I'm gonna beat him again', that would be stupid. He can catch me, you know. Most people think I got lucky and he would nine out of ten times. I think that's wrong, I think he'll win six out of ten times. Not nine. And which one will this be, we'll see.





> Royler Gracie: A fight is a fight like everyone knows. You make a little mistake and he's going to take advantage. Sometimes you don't need to make a mistake and he catches you anyways. I try to do my best for the next one. I don't like to my some...what happens is going to be, but for sure I'm going to give my 100%.





> Eddie Bravo: Nobody had to convince me to do this. I've been wanting the rematch for the last ten years. I thought it would be great. I got lucky to go against a legend once. Most people, most lightweights, their dream was to go against Royler. I was lucky enough get pitted up against him. And I got lucky enough to win. And do have that happen again is amazing. In my eyes the rematch is something that jiu-jitsu fans would want to see. If Buster Douglas got a rematch with Mike Tyson, that is something I would want to see."


http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/437456/Bravo-Ive-wanted-this-rematch-for-10-years/

I've got such guy love for Eddie Bravo, I'll be watching this.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Bravo is the shit. Funny thing, I hated him at first but he really grew on me. I watched their first fight (if you can call it a fight) and the Triangle Eddie slapped on him was beautiful. Gracie left himself open for a split second and he slapped that shit on. Was beautiful.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Erick Silva with a nice quick sub victory over Jason High. Was expecting High to put on more of a fight but Erick was just that much better than him. 

Thiago Silva is a scary dude. Feijao gassing 2 minutes into the fight was just fpalm worthy.

Always sad to see Nog lose. Well, guess its obvious now that Werdum is the better one when it comes to grappling.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

A lot of people actually thought Nog was better on the ground than Werdum, which is ridiculous.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Was it really smart to give Thiago Silva $100,000 in bonuses? After his last two wins he failed a drug test. Not to mention that fight wasn't even good and his KO was more Faijao quitting than an actual KO.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

They usually hold out on actually giving out the bonuses until the drug test results come in.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, they don't give them the bonus until they pass their drug test. It's not like they gave Healy that money and then made him give it back, he hadn't even touched it yet.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I know that but it's just odd to me.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Premium Walls said:


> A lot of people actually thought Nog was better on the ground than Werdum, which is ridiculous.


I don't think it's ridiculous, obviously Werdum is a lot better now and Big Nog is nowhere near as good as he was in his Pride days when he was in his prime. 

Big Nog is still one of the best ground specialists in the game, but age has caught up with him, you can't deny that. Big Nog beat Werdum in Pride as well.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Crazy that Werdum and Nogueira are only actually about a year and a half different in age.

Nogueira looked about 10 years older. Nogueira has a ton of ring years on him.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

TCE said:


> I don't think it's ridiculous, obviously Werdum is a lot better now and Big Nog is nowhere near as good as he was in his Pride days when he was in his prime.
> 
> Big Nog is still one of the best ground specialists in the game, but age has caught up with him, you can't deny that. Big Nog beat Werdum in Pride as well.




It is ridiculous though because they aren't even close when it comes to the ground. If Werdum and Nog just rolled straight BJJ, Werdum would tap him every single time and age would have nothing to do with it. As soon as they hit the ground Nog was just surviving, Werdum was miles ahead of him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I've always liked Florian and Anik on the booth. Don't know why the get so much shit from people.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Premium Walls said:


> Bravo is the shit. Funny thing, I hated him at first but he really grew on me. I watched their first fight (if you can call it a fight) and the Triangle Eddie slapped on him was beautiful. Gracie left himself open for a split second and he slapped that shit on. Was beautiful.


Funnily enough it was always the opposite for me! Eddie Bravo was what originally made me start BJJ. Never trained in it before and I turned up in head to toe 10th Planet gear and got my ass handed to me.

A lad I used to train with is OBSESSED with him and has a 10th Planet tattoo and whenever Bravo does a seminar in the UK he's there, every time. Would love to go to one of them, just to see him teach.

He's just cool as fuck, really.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Premium Walls said:


> It is ridiculous though because they aren't even close when it comes to the ground. If Werdum and Nog just rolled straight BJJ, Werdum would tap him every single time and age would have nothing to do with it. As soon as they hit the ground Nog was just surviving, Werdum was miles ahead of him.


Going to have to agree to disagree. Nowadays I would definitely agree, Werdum subs him everytime in a straight BJJ match but there's a reason Nog has only ever been submitted twice, and both were recent as well against two other BJJ masters. Big Nog back in his day would have subbed Werdum in a straight BJJ match (Werdum was green then though). I would have loved to of seen Big Nog in his prime vs. the Werdum of now, it would have been a completely different fight than we witnessed Saturday and in my opinion, could go either way. I'll never count Nog out when it comes to jiu-jitsu, especially back in the day.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Jon Jones vs. Alexander Gustafsson to headline UFC 165 in Toronto



> WINNIPEG – The title fight between UFC light-heavyweight champion Jon Jones (18-1 MMA, 12-1 UFC) and Alexander Gustafsson (15-1 MMA, 7-1 UFC) will headline UFC 165 in Toronto.
> 
> UFC President Dana White today confirmed the plans at UFC 161's open workouts in Winnipeg.
> 
> ...


Source - http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...der-gustafsson-to-headline-ufc-165-in-toronto


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Champ Cain Velasquez vs. Junior dos Santos III likely at UFC 166 in Houston



> WINNIPEG – The rubber match between UFC heavyweight champion Junior dos Santos (16-2 MMA, 10-1 UFC) and ex-titleholder Cain Velasquez (12-1 MMA, 10-1 UFC) is expected to take place in October in Houston, likely at UFC 166.
> 
> UFC President Dana White today laid out the plans at UFC 161's open workouts in Winnipeg.
> 
> ...


Source - http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...in-velasquez-iii-likely-at-ufc-166-in-houston


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Champ Georges St-Pierre vs. Johny Hendricks targeted for November in Las Vegas



> WINNIPEG – The long-awaited title fight between welterweight champion Georges St-Pierre (24-2 MMA, 18-2 UFC) and challenger Johny Hendricks (15-1 MMA, 10-1 UFC) is likely to take place in November in Las Vegas, possibly as UFC 167.
> 
> UFC President Dana White today confirmed the tentative plans at UFC 161's open workouts in Winnipeg.
> 
> ...


Source - http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...-hendricks-targeted-for-november-in-las-vegas


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So would St. Pierre/Hendricks be the 20th Anniversary card?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Pettis apparently hurt his knee during training according to Dana White's Facebook, so he's out of the title match with Jose Aldo. Replacement? Korean Zombie. :mark:

But yeah, dem injuries ruined another possibly great match


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It doesn't really matter. While I wanted to see that fight, it kinda fucked things up a bit. Especially if Pettis won.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Pettis/Aldo I was really looking forward to, but KZ/Aldo? I'm not at all annoyed with that replacement, should be an amazing fight. Hopefully KZ can pull it off.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking injuries :gun:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I love me some Zombie but he's going to get smashed by Aldo. Especially considering the lay off. There isn't anyone at 45 who is going to beat Aldo currently, imo. He has a far better chance of losing at 55.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Premium Walls said:


> *I love me some Zombie but he's going to get smashed by Aldo*. Especially considering the lay off. There isn't anyone at 45 who is going to beat Aldo currently, imo. He has a far better chance of losing at 55.


This, i'd be happy if Zombie lasts a couple of rounds and atleast turns it into a scrap for them two rounds.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Premium Walls said:


> I love me some Zombie but he's going to get smashed by Aldo. Especially considering the lay off. There isn't anyone at 45 who is going to beat Aldo currently, imo. He has a far better chance of losing at 55.


Agreed. Aldo's going to destroy him but I hope KZ can pull off an upset or at least make the fight competitive for the first couple rounds.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I see Aldo taking care of him in 2. 3 if things get crazy. I see Aldo chopping him down from the outside and wearing him down and then finishing him by TKO. Then apparently Aldo is going to 55, which makes things very interesting. I suspect Bendo will beat Grant and then they can either do the Bendo/Pettis rematch (anyone want to take bets now on how much they show the Showtime Kick?) or make an arguable super fight between Aldo/Bendo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ugh, Pettis has been on the shelf for ages now instead of getting the title shot he deserves at 155.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Pettis does get injured a lot, I thought that as soon as I heard the news earlier today. Maybe the dude goes too hard in training like Rory does.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Aldo is going to murk Korean Zombie. Those leg kicks are goddamn lethal.

I would like to see Benson/Aldo tbh. It'll be interesting to see if Pettis gets the title shot again when he's recovered.

Card tomorrow is lackluster. Won't be tuning in, but I'll catch the Evans/Henderson and rest of the main card later.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Just watched World Series of Fighting 3. Josh Burkman choked out Jon Fitch with a guillotine choke within 41 seconds of the 1st round. That was awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Haha, Fitch.

Hope he got paid, at least.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

didnt even wait for Mazzagatti to stop it, Fitch was out


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Best walk off submission ever haha. But seriously what the fuck was Mazzagatti looking at? Saw all the fights live last night and Steve is a terrible referee. He was on the wrong side for a start so if Josh had held on, Steve wouldn't have stopped it anyway. Dana's tweet about the fight is correct in my opinion. Good job by Josh in letting go when he knew he was out.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

horrible from Mazzagotti, just like usual.

Like a boss though, Burkman standing over Fitch.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Evans/Hendo has to be one of the hardest fights to predict in a long time. I think Evans will just out last Henderson much like Machida did, I just hope it's not as boring as that fight was.

Shields/Woodley is another tough fight imo, my gut says Woodley will probably massacre him, but I think Shields will get the minor upset.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Mazzagoti is so fucking terrible and this is just another example. And the dude can't claim he was in a bad position either, he could easily see Fitch's shoulder's go limp. I feel sorry for any fighter who has to worry about their safety in there more when he's reffing their fight. Fitch is fortunate that Josh knew what he was doing and let go when he did.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mazza fucking sucks, good win for josh though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Good for Burkman. Dude's been on a tear as of late. He beat Aaron Simpson too who was a decent guy in the UFC. And of course, Fitch is a Top 10 Welterweight, and beating him is a big deal.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The more I watch that gif over and over, the more pissed I get at Mazzagoti. The retard just stood there while Fitch went out and then when Josh rolled him over and threw his hands up, Steve was like "....Oh". Dude needs to be suspended at the very least.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why do people still allow him to ref events lol.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That's what I'd like to know. How many times does this guy have to fuck up on TV with video evidence before something is done about it? There needs to be a better system for penalizing refs.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

I always wonder why the State Athletic Commissions still allow Mazzagatti to referee fights? Then again, the State Athletic Commissions are not always honest.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

always sad seeing Pat Barry go out like that :sad:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I have never used this word, but I was flabbergasted with Mazzagatti's lack of a stop there. I was fearful. What more does any athletic commission need to get rid of this guy?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Terrible night of picks tonight :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

What an amazing performance by Stipe Miocic. :clap totally outstruck Big Country. 

Sexton-Davis was a good match too. Sexton is a one tough chick.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

NSAC head Keith Kizer defends Steve Mazzagatti, shrugs off Dana White comments



> The head of the Nevada State Athletic Commission says criticism of officials won't influence future assignments, to the contrary of UFC President Dana White's recent comments.
> 
> This past weekend following UFC 161, White blasted referee Steve Mazzagatti's officiating in the World Series of Fighting 3 main event between Jon Fitch and Josh Burkman, saying Fitch's safety was endangered when Mazzagatti failed to notice the fighter going unconscious from a guillotine choke early in the fight. (watch the Burkman vs. Fitch fight video.)
> 
> ...


Source - http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...eve-mazzagatti-shrugs-off-dana-white-comments


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, Dana was right :lol


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Saying Mazzaggati is a competent referee is as ridiculous as calling The Diaz family upstanding citizens.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

They are talking Mazzy on UFC Tonight. It's sooo bad.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, you can't say anything good about the man.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Mazz is a super nice guy but he blows at his job. 

Not as bad as Cecil Peoples though. Yves Lavinge is pretty horrendous as well.

Josh Rosenthal is by far the best, too bad he's looking at jail time.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Naah. Herb Dean and Big John are the two best and most consistant imo. All the rest have on and off nights.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

More figheters should request him not to ref their fights like Brock did. It doesn't seem like the AC's are gonna do anything othertwise.



Chael Sonnen said:


> His name being brought up prompted it. He makes Urkel look cool. I would have liked to call him a twat, but they changed subjects.
> 
> Let me tell you a story about LeBron. He asked the UFC for tickets for my fight against Anderson Silva. We sit the guy front row, and all through the night he snubs our fans. He’s a guest in our house and he refuses to sign any autographs or take any pictures unless your cup size was later in the alphabet than he was able to learn.
> 
> ...


:buried


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Big Daddy Chael... defender of the innocent...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Chael destroyed him :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The biggest fight of the year is coming up soon and this thread is dead :lol

plz discuss :asilva


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This fight has divided people :lol

Some think Anderson will destroy him

Others think that Weidman will beat Silva.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Anderson will murk Weidman. end of.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think this could be interesting tbh. Weidman poses similar threats as Sonnen, as in that they are great Wrestlers who like to put pressure on their opponents. The difference between them is that Weidman has better BJJ, and therefore is less likely to get submitted by Anderson. Weidman is a great ground fighter, almost beating Andre Galvao in a grappling match if i recall. However, Weidman is very inexperianced having only 9 fights under his belt, with his best win coming against Munoz (who is good, but not elite). That could be a big factor in this fight. Weidman's gameplan must be similar to Chael's (in the first fight anyway), which is to pressure Anderson & get him to the ground, because Silva will murk him on the feet. 

Silva is an amazingly skilled fighter, but what makes him even greater is his mind. He's incredible in that regard, and it's a key factor to his dominance. His calmness is just something else really. Anderson beats a lot of his opponents in the mind, he completely fucks them up mentally before unleashing the killer blow. His aura, and his ability to dismiss what his opponent does to him completely messes with their minds which makes them quit mentally, and therefore fall into the Spider's trap. What Sonnen did best of all at UFC 117 was that he didn't allow Silva to beat him mentally. That led to him coming very close to beating Anderson, but we all know what happened. In the 2nd fight, the key difference was that Silva got to Chael mentally, which forced Sonnen to try a stupid spinning backfist, which Silva avoided easily before delivering the killer blow. 

Pre fight, Weidman sounds very confident of his chances, but when he steps with the Spider in the cage it'll be different. In order to win, Weidman has to not let Silva fuck with his mind, and apply a gameplan similar to Sonnen's at UFC 117. Although, Anderson will face bigger problems if the fight goes to the ground than he did with Chael, due to Weidman's JJ being better. If Weidman can't apply that tactic, and/or gets mind fucked, then it's game over & Silva will dispatch him with ease.

My prediction: Weidman utilises this gameplan successfully for 1 or 2 rounds before Silva finds his groove. Weidman gets into a mental mess at this point, and goes into desperation mode which plays into the Spiders hands. Silva then finishes Chris with strikes in the 2nd or 3rd round


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Silva is quick on the feet, Weidman is going to struggle for a takedown. He is going to exonerate to much energy, and I think weidman will gas himself out by the fourth round. That is if Silva doesn't KO him beforehand.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

If anyone is interested Nick Diaz's fight promotion WAR ir running. Www.bloodyelbow.com has the free live stream in HD.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:diaz


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

nazzac said:


> I think this could be interesting tbh. Weidman poses similar threats as Sonnen, as in that they are great Wrestlers who like to put pressure on their opponents. The difference between them is that Weidman has better BJJ, and therefore is less likely to get submitted by Anderson. Weidman is a great ground fighter, almost beating Andre Galvao in a grappling match if i recall. However, Weidman is very inexperianced having only 9 fights under his belt, with his best win coming against Munoz (who is good, but not elite). That could be a big factor in this fight. Weidman's gameplan must be similar to Chael's (in the first fight anyway), which is to pressure Anderson & get him to the ground, because Silva will murk him on the feet.
> 
> Silva is an amazingly skilled fighter, but what makes him even greater is his mind. He's incredible in that regard, and it's a key factor to his dominance. His calmness is just something else really. Anderson beats a lot of his opponents in the mind, he completely fucks them up mentally before unleashing the killer blow. His aura, and his ability to dismiss what his opponent does to him completely messes with their minds which makes them quit mentally, and therefore fall into the Spider's trap. What Sonnen did best of all at UFC 117 was that he didn't allow Silva to beat him mentally. That led to him coming very close to beating Anderson, but we all know what happened. In the 2nd fight, the key difference was that Silva got to Chael mentally, which forced Sonnen to try a stupid spinning backfist, which Silva avoided easily before delivering the killer blow.
> 
> ...


Good post, but you have to remember Silva was injured in that fight and Sonnen was on elevated levels of testosterone, and Silva still won. The second fight clearly did show us that a fair game Sonnen had no match for a healthy Silva. Other than the first round, but a good wrestler is bound to get Silva down at some point in the fight, especially the beginning before Anderson hits his stride, because of Silva's lack of wrestling. But Anderson's takedown defense has been improving and he's quick on the feet. 

Call me bias because Anderson is one of my favourite fighters but Weidman is going to have to set up his takedowns with punches, which will leave him open to being counter-punched by the best striker in MMA. We've yet to see his chin tested and you all know, in a five round fight with Silva, he's going to be hit, a lot. 

In my opinion, Weidman is going to be destroyed possibly in the second round, but I'm going to say the beginning - half way through the third round, TKO due to punches.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Also, check this out if you have a few hours to spare before youtube takes it down... It's the latest DVD from UFC. Features knockouts from UFC, Pride, Strikeforce, WEC and Affliction. A few Fedor KO's are highlighted as well.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That was a good watch, I watched it all at once. Kinda dragged on at parts but it's 3 hours long and you're just watching KO's, so that's probably to be expected.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

It looks like Tim Credeur got arrested. He's mainly remembered for his three round war with Nate Quarry a few years back and as an Ultimate Fighter season 7 alumn.



BustedInAcadiana said:


> MMA Fighter and local businessman,Tim Credeur arrested on drug and weapons charges earlier today.
> According to Lafayette Parish booking records, the MMA fighter turned coach/trainer was arrested and booked into the Lafayette Parish Correctional Center earlier today on one count of misdemeanor marijuana possession and carrying a concealed weapon.
> Credeur, who owns Gladiators Academy in Lafayette has had great success in training fighters and mentoring young boys through programs he offers at his gym.
> A mother recently posted, “My son has been with Gladiators Academy of Lafayette for almost 3 months now and its amazing how much of a little man he has become!”
> ...


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone get a list of the male TUF cast? All I can find is the females that are in.

Wanting to know if Irelands Paddy Holohan made it through. 
His Gym have said "I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you" which sounds like a pretty solid Yes?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Ryan Bader vs. Glover Teixeira to headline UFC on Fox Sports 1: 3 (?) in Belo Horizonte, Brazil. 

This is one of those fights that I don't like, simply because I'm a huge fan of both of them and don't want to see either of them losing. But yeah, if I'd have to pick one of them to root for, it'd be Glover, simply because he poses more of a threat to Jones than Bader. 

In the same card, there will be a Middleweight Showdown between Yushin Okami and Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza, and Joseph Benavidez vs. Jussier Formiga. This is shaping up to be a great event on paper.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> Anyone get a list of the male TUF cast? All I can find is the females that are in.
> 
> Wanting to know if Irelands Paddy Holohan made it through.
> His Gym have said "I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you" which sounds like a pretty solid Yes?


Been waiting to hear this too, he's another SBG guy right?


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Been waiting to hear this too, he's another SBG guy right?


Yes mate, its just a matter of time before Pendred and Paddy(with or without being on TUF) join McGregor and Gunni on the UFC. What a year it will have been for SBG.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^yeah brilliant, Cathal looks a certainty now for sure. I did some muay thai classes out there a few years ago, always been meaning to start bjj there too but still havent got round to it, have a few mates who still train there(I should ask them about the tuf thing actually) and can only imagine the buzz around the place right now.
Delighted for all their success, gonna be a nervous wreck watching them boys fight in the UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So Josh Rosenthal is gone for 3 years for a wharehouse of maryjane worth 6 million dollars, wow!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rosenthal did some commentary for Diaz's promotion last weekend.

I am shocked at how many people on forums think it's a forgone conclussion that Weidman will beat Silva.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I want Weidman to win but I expect Anderson to win with some flashy move.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think Anderson is going to have very few problems with Weidman, if any at all. Certainly going to get the W.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm expecting Silva to win, but at the same time, I really won't be surprised if Weidman pulls out the win. It may be the UFC hype machine working, but I think Weidman probably has the best chance out of anyone :asilva has ever faced at beating him. And if it weren't for Silva, Weidman would probably be the champ right now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Silva will win easy. Not sure why so many muppets are buying into the hype for Weidman. He's going to be good but he's not top class yet.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> Silva will win easy. Not sure why so many muppets are buying into the hype for Weidman. He's going to be good but he's not top class yet.


This prediction will either turn out very good or very bad for you. If Weidman wins, you'll look like an idiot, and if Silva wins easily you can parade around saying "I told you so" :lol:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

nazzac said:


> This prediction will either turn out very good or very bad for you. If Weidman wins, you'll look like an idiot, and if Silva wins easily you can parade around saying "I told you so" :lol:


Save for Sonnen that one time years ago, its always easy, sometimes comedic how Silva wins.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nazzac said:


> This prediction will either turn out very good or very bad for you. If Weidman wins, you'll look like an idiot, and if Silva wins easily you can parade around saying "I told you so" :lol:


Weidman isn't going to win so i'm not bothered. Its just like all the morons who thought Sonnen would beat Silva. Hell some even bet on it (love you walls :asilva)


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

At least Chael gets title shots, unlike Faber who floats around in obscurity. 


Silva is going to own Weidman. I'm looking forward to all the excuses once this fight is over.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't think i've seen Weidman fight. Anything I should watch?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Aside from the Munoz fight, not really.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm hoping for a 4th round TKO victory for Weidman. Probably not going to happen because Anderson could walk on water if he really wanted to. Safe bet is on Anderson winning by TKO in round 2.

Still going to be cheering for Weidman.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Premium Walls said:


> At least Chael gets title shots, unlike Faber who floats around in obscurity.
> 
> 
> Silva is going to own Weidman. I'm looking forward to all the excuses once this fight is over.


Faber has had more title shots than Sonnen you muppet.

Faber: won the KOTC Bantamweight Championship, defended it 4 times
WEC Featherweight Championship, defended it 5 times. Then had 2 more shots at the title after he lost it. 
Had a shot at the UFC Bantamweight Championship and the Interim UFC Bantamweight Championship

so all up he's been in 15 title fights, and in terms of title shots then its 6 title shots. As opposed to Chael getting a few title shots early an then the 2 against Silva for a total of 5 title shots.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Not to mention Chael didn't deserve his last title shot. No one takes him serious, he's the jester of MMA.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Rush said:


> Faber has had more title shots than Sonnen you muppet.
> 
> Faber: won the KOTC Bantamweight Championship, defended it 4 times
> WEC Featherweight Championship, defended it 5 times. Then had 2 more shots at the title after he lost it.
> ...


You forgot the Jon Jones fight? That makes it 6 each. The guys point is still stupid though and he is an obvious troll.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I was referring to their time in the UFC, not throughout their careers in total.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Mark Munoz ballooned up to 261 pounds after his injury, now he's back to 185.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Weidman wont win. Read so many posts on mmaforum that favour Weidman over Silva. They cannot see Silva winning and he's past it. but they're mongs. they also thought Sonnen stood a chance against Jones and were adamant that Silva would lose second time round and still argue the merits of that fight.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I am 99% confident Silva is winning. If Weidman grinds out Silva I wouldn't be surprised, the only way I'll be surprised is if Weidman KO/TKO's Silva. It's funny that how so many haters count out Silva after every fight.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

if Silva was a safe guy more people would favour him to win, they don't think Weidman great other than hopeful that Silva will lose.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Silva smashes Weidman in the 2nd. Possibly 3rd. Said this since it was announced. 


On a lighter note, some dude taps to a Sharpshooter in this clip:








Starts at 6:01. Not EXACTLY a Sharpshooter, but close enough. I've often wondered why no one has made someone tap out with a Boston Crab yet. Shoot a double on a guy, stand up from his guard, get both ankles and shoot his legs up a bit and catch him at the knees, lift and turn. I've done it in BJJ class myself and some guys on the other side of the room started to chant "BREAK THE WALLS DOWN" :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DA GOAT just got married :mark:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The most hypest gangster wedding ever? I think so.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"The First Lady of the Mean Streets of West Linn, Oregon"

:lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chael's wife is hot.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hopefully he got a pre-nup :cena2


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

What do Silva fans think of him admitting Jones would kick his ass?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EskiBhoy said:


> What do Silva fans think of him admitting Jones would kick his ass?


Merely stating something i've said previously. Jones would beat Silva. 



EskiBhoy said:


> You forgot the Jon Jones fight? That makes it 6 each. The guys point is still stupid though and he is an obvious troll.


ah true. Not like Sonnen deserved that shot anyway.



Premium Walls said:


> I was referring to their time in the UFC, not throughout their careers in total.


Faber: 2 title fights in 6 UFC fights. Ratio of 1:3
Sonnen: 3 title fights in 12 UFC fights. Ratio of 1:4

:hayden3


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Not to mention that Faber is basically just cleaning out the division until his next title shot, which at this point could be another year.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats the problem with Faber. He probs beats most of the Bantamweight division, but i don't see him beating Barao at all.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Faber can probably beat anyone in Bantamweight except Barao. I'd pick him against Dominick at this point as well. I'd still be interested in a rematch between Barao and Faber though because Coach Ludwig has been tearing it up at Team Alpha as of late.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ludwig isn't changing shit at alpha male until we see them in title fights. They were dominating non title fights before Ludwig got there. Neither Faber, Benavidez or Mendes have a UFC loss in a non title fight. Ludwig wasn't there for most of those fights.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Faber, Mendes, and Benevidez were definitely winning fights before Ludwig began coaching, but not in as impressive fashion as they are now. For example, Mendes was grinding people out to win decisions, but is now a consistent finisher by knocking out his last 3 opponents within 2 minutes of the fight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Mendes only had one fight under Ludwig though. Faber has been finishing everyone in non title fights for years except Wineland. Benavidez has been more aggressive ever since he dropped to 125 in general. I'm not saying Ludwig sucks. I'm just saying until these guys are in title fights he can't get credit for much.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

The are seriously overhyping Weidman :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Gotta sell those tickets somehow :dana

Apparently the MGM already sold $2.5 million worth of tickets as of 3 weeks ago. And it's exceeding the sales of UFC 160 and 155 thus far. I expect a $3-4 million dollar gate come fight night. Considering it's Weidman, that is a very very solid number. Looks like the UFC hype machine is doing it's job well. 

Also, the Countdown is up:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> Ludwig isn't changing shit at alpha male until we see them in title fights. They were dominating non title fights before Ludwig got there. Neither Faber, Benavidez or Mendes have a UFC loss in a non title fight. Ludwig wasn't there for most of those fights.


^^^ that. Ludwig has done fuck all so far.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I wouldn't say Ludwig has done fuck all. He's cleaned up their striking a bit but to say that he's the sole reason they have been doing well since he got there isn't a fair statement.


The hype for Weidman is getting ridiculous.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think a lot of people want someone to knock Silva of his throne, and those people think Weidman is the man to do it. Hype for Silva's opponents nearly always happens before his fights


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah but Weidman is getting more hype going into this fight than Chael did going into the second fight, which is ridiculous. Chael at least proved he could take it to Silva and just got caught, on top of tapping Stann and beating Bisping. Weidman hasn't even done anything close to that. He beat an out of shape and completely fucked up Munoz, that's about it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael Sonnen interviewing Anderson Silva. Never though I'd see the day. He had some funny questions towards the end :lol


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

I really Hespect that interview. WhoFC 162 should be good. :lmao


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Interim Bantamweight Title fight between Renan Barao vs. Eddie Wineland has been added as the co-main event of UFC 165.

Nate Marquardt vs. Hector Lombard has been added to UFC 166.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

165 is shaping up to be a good card. 

Jones vs. Gustafsson
Barao vs. Wineland 

Toronto always has some nice cards. UFC 140 was held in Toronto and is one of the greatest UFC events of all time imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Getting hyped for 162.

Just watched Silva vs Sonnen I, the press conference, and now the countdown.

Silva via TKO in round 3. I think it'll be a challenge, but he'll put Weidman to sleep.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

watched the countdown and all the interviews, stoked for the whole main card now, feels like ages since the last ppv.

Im pretty much fine with any outcome of the ME, whether a real battle or a surprise new champ but my favorite thing in all of MMA is watching Silva straight up clown a guy, not that I see that happening here but theres always the chance.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not that hyped for 162. Something about the build has really soured me on Silva/Weidman. 24 hours away and I simply don't care. I think it's got a lot to do with the way the UFC have built this fight. Releasing highlight reel after highlight reel of fighters all picking Weidman. It doesn't feel accurate or honest.

I'm not saying that Weidman can't beat Silva. I think he poses a real threat (although I don't see him winning (Silva 3rd TKO)), it's just that this thing has come across as very staged. For example, MMAFighting ran a fighter poll and out of 17 fighters only 1 picked Weidman (http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/7/5/4493884/pros-predict-ufc-162-anderson-silva-vs-chris-weidman) and it was Phil Baroni.

Or maybe I'm just over-analyzing things. Since apparently all of the media feel that Weidman will win as well. :asilva

Having said that, I'll never pass up a chance to watch Silva fight, and once I've got some nachos at hand I'm sure I'll be content. Plus Swanson/Siver.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

_@mayhemmiller 41m

Dana White is a ******._


:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mayhem is a fucking awesome character.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

UFC will not be holding next years Super Bowl weekend card in the traditional location of Las Vegas like usual, it'll be taking place in Newark. Which makes a lot of sense with all of the media that'll be in nearby East Rutherford for the Super Bowl.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone watching Fight Master?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Myers said:


> The are seriously overhyping Weidman :lmao


This. "Can't handle Maia's BJJ". "Anderson can't match Vitor's hand speed". "Chael will take Silva down all fight and grind out a W". 

I'm taking Anderson by KO/TKO. Seen this song and dance before.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like :asilva has really taken a liking to Chris Weidman


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^vintage Rogan weigh in face right there


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Anderson, Edgar, Kennedy, Boetsch, Swanson, Craig, and Pierce in the fights I care about.

Not feeling this card at all. I don't give Weidman much chance at all.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Today Weidman tasted Silva's mouth, tomorrow he tastes Silva's dick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Weidman: I'm not afraid of you like everyone else 
Silva: We will see tomorrow

:asilva HYPE


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Myers said:


> Today Weidman tasted Silva's mouth, tomorrow he tastes Silva's dick.



Pretty much. 


Silva will smash Weidman inside of 3 rounds, Edgar will mow down Oliveira, Kennedy will probably win a decision over Gracie and if not probably a 2nd round TKO and I'm confidant Swanson will beat Siver. Only thing I'm not sure of either way is Munoz/Boetsch. My gut is telling me Munoz but my head is telling me Boetsch. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm picking Siver over Swanson. Swanson's focus has been on the title shot he didn't get. Siver isn't someone you want to be distracted against.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Only picks I'm conflicted about are Craig/Leben and Gracie/Kennedy. Leben apparently had a really good training camp and looks to be in a good place, so I think he can pull off the win despite looking terrible in his last couple fights. Tim Kennedy and Roger Gracie are both average strikers so I think they'll neutralize each other there, and if somehow, Roger can get it down to the ground, it's game over for Kennedy. Other then that, pretty easy card to call.

Hoping Weidman pulls off the upset, but not holding my breath because of this motherfucker :asilva


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm taking Boetsch, and Siver for the upsets, I wouldn't be surprised if Leben just sucks tomorrow.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

My Tapology picks:









I have a gut feeling we'll see another highlight reel KO from Andy.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Rogan did the Q&A for 162. :lmao Most blunt Q&A ever.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/7/6/4498304/joe-rogan-ufc-162-fan-expo-q-a-video


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

could only get about 5 mins in before switching it off. too many gushing fans.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Why is Swanson's match before the Edgar fight? Such bs


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

finally sorted a Tapology :rogan
taking a gamble on Boetsch, Herman and a more ruthless Frankie


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Duke Silver said:


> Rogan did the Q&A for 162. :lmao Most blunt Q&A ever.
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/7/6/4498304/joe-rogan-ufc-162-fan-expo-q-a-video



Thanks a lot for this :mark::mark: He seems pretty short tempered in this video, moreso than usual.




Rush said:


> could only get about 5 mins in before switching it off. too many gushing fans.



That's because Rogan is God.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Even I made it through the questionaire Rush. It wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Still watching it, Rogan is super pissy that day apparently :lmao


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

A lot of Rogan dick sucking going on there. It wasn't to bad, but I think there was maybe only 3 good questions for Rogan.

I am so AMPed right now, I might be on suicide watch if Silva loses.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Finally got around to watching Like Water. I really appreciate that they didn't shy away from the controversy surrounding Silva in the build up to the Sonnen fight over his performances at the time. They could have easily glossed over all of that but it gave the documentary some real grit.

There's a great moment where Anderson pulls Big Nog aside and flat-out states that he'll make Chael tap.

Been watching Silva fights all night. I'm ready now. :mark:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I wish UFC would let other fighters use UFC footage in documentaries. Such Great Heights for example was good but would have been better with fight footage.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

LETS GO SILVA!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Brutal leg kicks, Barboza looked great


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Barboza's leg kicks to Oliveira looked more brutal than Aldo's leg kicks to Faber.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Death by Leg Kick,freaking awesome.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Gonzaga just knocked out Dave Herman in 17 seconds. Wow.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Napao has been looking awesome since his return, 'cept that blip against Travis.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

17 seconds of glory for Gonzaga.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it's more Herman being terrible then Gonzaga being that good. That shot didn't look very hard or well placed. Good thing for Herman's glass jaw.

Good win for Gonzaga nonetheless.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hopefully the UFC finally cuts Leben after that. Three fight losing streak, two drug suspensions and an overall 12-9 UFC record. Losses to Starnes, Rosholt, Brunson and Craig don't exactly look good either.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Leben looked mediocre. I wouldn't be surprised if he gets cut.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

nice ending to this fight!!!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Cub is quickly becoming one of my favourite fighters. That sweep in the 2nd was beautiful.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL performance by Cub Swanson (Y)


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Great fight between Swanson and Siver. That was Swanson's best performance ever. Fight of the Night so far


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice to see Munoz back on form after the injury, loss, layoff, depression, and weight gain.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Good fight for Munoz. His wrestling looked great tonight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Great fight, and awesome performance by Mark Munoz. 

This card has been excellent thus far (Y)


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Can anyone PM me a link to the fight?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Not a big Munoz fan but glad he is back on his game and that was a great performance on his part. I still have Swanson/Siver for my FOTN though.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Note to Kennedy: nice sub-defense, but seriously, keep it off the ground or this match will suck for you (and for everyone else)


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can somebody teach Roger how to strike? 

And maybe tell him to move up a weight class?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay fight. Took a gamble with Roger. I expected him to take it down to the ground at one point, like he did in the first, but did expect to finish him as well. Kennedy can hold his own on the ground though.

Next two fights will be awesome :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This muthafuckah singing his own entrance song! LMAO!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck me dead, every stream i've used has sucked ass.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fucking awesome fight. Edgar's explosion at the end landing BOMBS. :mark:


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Great fight. Frankie Edgar's performance was terrific. Fight of the Night right now.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I dont think it'll happen, but I hope Silva goes down!!!! Awesome entrance song for Weidman.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ready for Silva to kick his ass!!!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Stupid of Silva


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

What was Anderson Silva thinking?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HSHAHAHAHHAHAHSVOUDOUBFDOBFJOSB


YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

speechless, fuckin nuts


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

That was Overreem dumb of Silva.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

You know, Silva basically screwed around to the point he _threw_ the fight, and it just tainted the entire fight. 

I don't give Weidman any credit at all. Sorry, I don't. He didn't _earn_ that win. Silva just let himself get punched. That's not a good fight. 

What a disgustingly sad way to see the belt change hands. Nothing at all like when Chael dominated Silva in their first fight and Silva knew he had to fight back. 

Sucky, sucky, fight. 0/10. Total dogshit, farce, garbage.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm so happy right now.

Silva's a classless scumbag and he's finally got the humbling he's had coming to him. Greatest ever my ass. That was the performance of a fucking clown, and it's not the first time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If i'm Weidman though, i'm fucking scared when Silva gets his immediate rematch. Not going to be any games played then.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Holy shit. Anderson just turned down a rematch.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

That was a fucking work.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HAHAHAHHAHAH. Shades of Overeem/Silva right there. That's what he gets when he doesn't respect his opponent.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I'm so happy right now.
> 
> Silva's a classless scumbag and he's finally got the humbling he's had coming to him. Greatest ever my ass. That was the performance of a fucking clown, and it's not the first time.


Yeah, but I wanted to see someone actually _beat_ him. Chael put uo a more legit effort than that, because Silva actually fought back. He had to. 

This was like beating a guy up who was tied up. Sure it was Silva's own fault, no question. But can ANYONE here say "Yeah Weidman totally earned that win over Silva?"

One of the worst "fights" in UFC History. I wanted to see someone actually defeat Silva. This was fucking excrement to the tenth power. Fuck, I'm so disgusted right now.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Seeing Anderson Silva lose by knockout is so surreal.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

He's done with the belt


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Weidman didn't beat Silva. Silva beat Silva. Doesn't mean its disgusting, fuck out of here with that nonsense and go back to watching wwe.



Duke Silver said:


> Holy shit. Anderson just turned down a rematch.


He'll have a rematch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

So he finally gets popped while acting cocky and I missed it. Dammit.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't feel cheated as I paid for the fight tonight, at least Silva got knocked out, Frankie won and it was a good day


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

bizarre interview, I expect to see conspiracy theories about this all over tommorrow.

Dana's got some announcement regarding GSP at the press conference too.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Rush said:


> Weidman didn't beat Silva. Silva beat Silva. Doesn't mean its disgusting, fuck out of here with that nonsense and go back to watching wwe.


Go flex in front of your mother, Tackleberry. It was disgusting. 

Are you a fan of watching shitty fights with one guy taking a dive? That's quality MMA to you? Get the fuck out of here with that and go back to watching TNA clips on youtube of Ric Flair shirtless.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Rush said:


> He'll have a rematch.


Yeah, you're probably right. It's kind of hard to take Silva at his word, but it definitely adds to the surrealism of the moment. I could see Silva moving onto super fights though.

I can't believe what we just saw.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow what a way to end it, Anderson.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Fight of the Night - Edgar vs. Oliveira
Knockout of the Night - Chris Weidman

Well, that was a great PPV in terms of fight quality and an unbelievable moment. The only bad fight in the PPV card was Tim Kennedy vs. Roger Gracie. I rate the PPV card 9.5/10.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh My Fucking God.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

:lmao

This motherfucker finally got his ass knocked out. Trying to clown but ended up looking like a clown in the process. Weidman fought a stupid fight but at least he was fighting and not trying to show off like Anderson was. I'm glad that I can now stop hearing how Anderson is unbeatable from all his legions of unrealistic fans. Nobody is unbeatable.

Take that Silva nuthuggers. Your boy got KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Yeah, but I wanted to see someone actually _beat_ him. Chael put uo a more legit effort than that, because Silva actually fought back. He had to.
> 
> This was like beating a guy up who was tied up. Sure it was Silva's own fault, no question. But can ANYONE here say "Yeah Weidman totally earned that win over Silva?"
> 
> One of the worst "fights" in UFC History. I wanted to see someone actually defeat Silva. This was fucking excrement to the tenth power. Fuck, I'm so disgusted right now.


Of course he earned it. Silva has done that before and got away with it. It's easy to say now that it was easy, but when it was happening most people were saying, wow it's just the greatest being the greatest, Rogan and co. jizzing over it. It's only really seen for what it is when he's knocked out (or when it goes overboard like it did againt Maia). Weidman is undefeated, he absolutely earned that fight and won where others have failed. End of story.

It was a terrible fight. But I'm delighted to see Silva get embarrassed like that. He didn't deserve to lose a close, he deserved to lose exactly the way he did.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Couldn't have been more goddamn excited when that last punch connected. I've been waiting FAR too long for that to happen. FUCK YES.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> Of course he earned it. Silva has done that before and got away with it. It's easy to say now that it was easy, but when it was happening most people were saying, wow it's just the greatest being the greatest, *Rogan and co. jizzing over it*. It's only really seen for what it is when he's knocked out (or when it goes overboard like it did againt Maia). Weidman is undefeated, he absolutely earned that fight and won where others have failed. End of story.
> 
> It was a terrible fight. But I'm delighted to see Silva get embarrassed like that. He didn't deserve to lose a close, he deserved to lose exactly the way he did.


Lol yeah seriously. Lol at Rogan all of the sudden bashing Anderson for doing his clown shit after all the years he had boners whenever it happened in fights.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Great PPV! Sad Silva lost, but it happens. Edgar/Olivera was the fight of the night for me though.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Weidman is my hero.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Brye said:


> Couldn't have been more goddamn excited when that last punch connected. I've been waiting FAR too long for that to happen. FUCK YES.


Ooooohhhh you have no idea Brye. I've been waiting for that for a lonnnnggg time. It couldn't have happened in a better way. I'm going to watch that replay 100 times tonight while listening to Silva nuthuggers whine and make excuses on that sad excuse for a MMA forum Sherdog.com.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> You know, Silva basically screwed around to the point he _threw_ the fight, and it just tainted the entire fight.
> 
> I don't give Weidman any credit at all. Sorry, I don't. He didn't _earn_ that win. Silva just let himself get punched. That's not a good fight.
> 
> ...


Funny. Silva can do that shit against Maia and Leites and Griffin and Bonnar and everyone gives him credit for it. One time he gets cocky because of it and gets punched in the face and KO'd, people say Weidman didn't earn it. Fuck outta here with that shit. Newsflash: Silva has been doing that type of shit for ages. He dicked around with Bonnar and Griiffin and Maia and it worked then.

He clowned and dicked around with Weidman and lost because of it. It's part of the game Silva plays. Invites you in so that he can counterstrike. If Silva had countered Weidman right then and there instead of Weidman KO'ing him, people would be praising the fuck outta him. Instead, Weidman caught him. He didn't THROW the fight. He dicked around like he always does and this time, he got caught. Simple as that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Ooooohhhh you have no idea Brye. I've been waiting for that for a lonnnnggg time. It couldn't have happened in a better way. I'm going to watch that replay 100 times tonight while listening to Silva nuthuggers whine and make excuses on that sad excuse for a MMA forum Sherdog.com.


Do you post on the Sherdog forums?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

"This does not take away from the greatness of Anderson Silva"

Yes Goldberg. It fucking does in so many ways.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I feel exactly how I felt after Fedor got subbed by Werdum


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Ugh. Does this thread really need to turn into the WWE section?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Of course he earned it. Silva has done that before and got away with it. It's easy to say now that it was easy, but when it was happening most people were saying, wow it's just the greatest being the greatest, Rogan and co. jizzing over it. It's only really seen for what it is when he's knocked out (or when it goes overboard like it did againt Maia). Weidman is undefeated, he absolutely earned that fight and won where others have failed. End of story.
> 
> It was a terrible fight. But I'm delighted to see Silva get embarrassed like that. He didn't deserve to lose a close, he deserved to lose exactly the way he did.


I have a really hard time saying Weidman "earned" that victory when his opponent wasn't taking it seriously at all. Saying Weidman earned it, to me, is saying he outfought Silva. He did not. If family members lives were on the line, and they had to have a rematch in about 20 minutes - I would bet the house on Silva winning that rematch. I wanted to see Silva actually fight back, and still lose. Nobody should ever call that shit we saw - quality. Agree with Rogan bashing Silva for what he essentially praised and worshiped in the past 20 fights. 

I didn't even watch the post fight interview. Silva refused to fight him again? You think he'd be dying to kill the guy, just to prove he beat himself. s far as seeing Silva get nailed for his clowning around in the ring - yeah I can see people enjoying that. As far as a quality title change - nah, not a chance. This was on par with if a champ post the belt due to a cut, even though he was dominating for 5 rounds or so. That almost happen to Marvin Hagler against Tommy Hearns.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO at people saying he threw the fight on Sherdog.com. Shertards and Silva nuthuggers in general are fucking awful.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Ha ha!!!! The "super fights" just lost a bit of their luster. Glad we may not see Silva/GSP. I would hate for either to win. Now if Hendricks could do the amazing, it'll be all good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SoupBro said:


>


This is the greatest thing I've ever seen. Thank you Jesus for giving me this piece of heaven. This will be my new sig when it comes out as a HQ gif.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Holy fuck. Yes. That overrated showboating clown Silva finally got his shit pushed in for not taking his opponents seriously. About time he got that smirk punched off his smug face.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Do you post on the Sherdog forums?


Oh god no. I just lerk there whenever I want MMA news. It was my first MMA forum I've ever visited that was really active and I've just been too lazy to search for other ones


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> This is the greatest thing I've ever seen. Thank you Jesus for giving me this piece of heaven. This will be my new sig when it comes out as a HQ gif.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm getting absolutely destroyed for my comments on that youtube vid. My email is filled with hate lol. I love it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> Go flex in front of your mother, Tackleberry. It was disgusting.
> 
> Are you a fan of watching shitty fights with one guy taking a dive? That's quality MMA to you? Get the fuck out of here with that and go back to watching TNA clips on youtube of Ric Flair shirtless.


:lmao the fuck are you talking about mate? do you even watch MMA? fuck out of here with your shit. 



Duke Silver said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. It's kind of hard to take Silva at his word, but it definitely adds to the surrealism of the moment. I could see Silva moving onto super fights though.
> 
> I can't believe what we just saw.


Silva always dicks around in interviews and then Dana and co get him in line. There will be a rematch.



Punter said:


> Funny. Silva can do that shit against Maia and Leites and Griffin and Bonnar and everyone gives him credit for it. One time he gets cocky because of it and gets punched in the face and KO'd, people say Weidman didn't earn it. Fuck outta here with that shit. Newsflash: Silva has been doing that type of shit for ages. He dicked around with Bonnar and Griiffin and Maia and it worked then.
> 
> He clowned and dicked around with Weidman and lost because of it. It's part of the game Silva plays. Invites you in so that he can counterstrike. If Silva had countered Weidman right then and there instead of Weidman KO'ing him, people would be praising the fuck outta him. Instead, Weidman caught him. He didn't THROW the fight. He dicked around like he always does and this time, he got caught. Simple as that.


Not many people gives him credit for clowing against Maia and Leites. He was almost universally panned for it. Agreed 100% with the last paragraph though. Still its more Silva losing, than Weidman winning if that makes sense.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow. I am in utter shock. I don't even think that's the word to describe my feelings, haha. I figured Silva would win even with his crazy showboating. Silva getting knocked out took me by surprise. Didn't expect that shit at all.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Freeloader said:


> I have a really hard time saying Weidman "earned" that victory when his opponent wasn't taking it seriously at all. Saying Weidman earned it, to me, is saying he outfought Silva. He did not. If family members lives were on the line, and they had to have a rematch in about 20 minutes - I would bet the house on Silva winning that rematch. I wanted to see Silva actually fight back, and still lose. Nobody should ever call that shit we saw - quality. Agree with Rogan bashing Silva for what he essentially praised and worshiped in the past 20 fights.


This is in no way shape or form a 'pure' victory and Silva pretty much fucked himself over... but you have to give Weidman credit. He stayed composed unlike other fighters have done when Silva starts that shit, and won the damn fight. It's not as if Silva was clowning him either. Other than some leg kicks Silva didn't manage to land much due to Weidman moving well and not just shitting himself freezing like guys like Okami did. I'd still pick Silva in a rematch though. FWIW Weidman is very lucky Silva didn't take him seriously. He attempted one fucking takedown that second round. Silva should have made him pay.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Kun10 said:


> This is in no way shape or form a 'pure' victory and Silva pretty much fucked himself over... but you have to give Weidman credit. He stayed composed unlike other fighters have done when Silva starts that shit, and won the damn fight. It's not as if Silva was clowning him either. Other than some leg kicks Silva didn't manage to land much due to Weidman moving well and not just shitting himself freezing like guys like Okami did. I'd still pick Silva in a rematch though. FWIW Weidman is very lucky Silva didn't take him seriously. He attempted one fucking takedown that second round. Silva should have made him pay.


I agree Weidman strayed composed, and that Silva did jack shit early on. That I have no problem agreeing to. I would also pick Silva in a rematch. Even tonight. 



Punter said:


> Funny. Silva can do that shit against Maia and Leites and Griffin and Bonnar and everyone gives him credit for it. One time he gets cocky because of it and gets punched in the face and KO'd, people say Weidman didn't earn it. Fuck outta here with that shit. Newsflash: Silva has been doing that type of shit for ages. He dicked around with Bonnar and Griiffin and Maia and it worked then.
> 
> He clowned and dicked around with Weidman and lost because of it. It's part of the game Silva plays. Invites you in so that he can counterstrike. If Silva had countered Weidman right then and there instead of Weidman KO'ing him, people would be praising the fuck outta him. Instead, Weidman caught him. He didn't THROW the fight. He dicked around like he always does and this time, he got caught. Simple as that.


Previous fights are technically not relevant here. I'm aware what transpired before this fight. 

Let's pull two select sections of your own post here, champ. 



> Weidman didn't earn it





> He clowned and dicked around with Weidman and lost because of it.


Sup - your contradicting _yourself_. This is all about you not *liking* the fact that I said Weidman didn't earn it. You know for a fact I'm right, and you essentially just agreed with me. You right here *clearly* acknowledged that Silva was fucking around.

Newsflash: When one fighter is not taking the fight seriously, and _fully capable_ of fighting much better than he does, then the guy who "beats" him didn't "beat" that guy. He did in a technical sense, but he certainly didn't do it on his lonesome. In this case, Weidman had to have none other than Silva himself help him out. I'm right, and you just agreed with me so I'm not sure what defense you have left.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> I have a really hard time saying Weidman "earned" that victory when his opponent wasn't taking it seriously at all. Saying Weidman earned it, to me, is saying he outfought Silva. He did not. If family members lives were on the line, and they had to have a rematch in about 20 minutes - I would bet the house on Silva winning that rematch. I wanted to see Silva actually fight back, and still lose. Nobody should ever call that shit we saw - quality. Agree with Rogan bashing Silva for what he essentially praised and worshiped in the past 20 fights.
> 
> I didn't even watch the post fight interview. Silva refused to fight him again? You think he'd be dying to kill the guy, just to prove he beat himself. s far as seeing Silva get nailed for his clowning around in the ring - yeah I can see people enjoying that. As far as a quality title change - nah, not a chance. This was on par with if a champ post the belt due to a cut, even though he was dominating for 5 rounds or so. That almost happen to Marvin Hagler against Tommy Hearns.


Of course he outfought him. He knocked him out.

You can bet all you want on Silva in a rematch and yeah he probably wouldn't act like such a clown. But maybe if he's more respectful to Weidman's striking he'll lose some control of his takedowns. Silva does that mainly against grapplers, to provoke them into playing his game and it's finally came back to hurt him. Weidman is too well rounded to pull that shit against. He wasn't intimidated and didn't overthink it, just took the chance when it came his way. Plenty others have failed to do it. It's to his credit that he did.

I don't think it was a quality fight, but a quality moment for sure. Great to see shit like that punished.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Both guys I wanted to see win won. I knew that my boy Frankie was gonna win but Weidman was a wildcard. I can definitely say that this was a good night for me.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

is the ufc website down???


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I don't think it was a quality fight, but a quality moment for sure. Great to see shit like that punished.


This was my earlier point. The fight sucked, but if you wanted to see Silva get knocked out regardless of how it happened, then yeah it's a great moment. I was hoping for a more focused Silva like he was against Sonnen (who should of been the one to take the belt from him. 

I hope Sonnen fights Weidman, wins the belt, and Silva has to go through Weidman and Sonnen to get it back. Just to make his journey harder. I still am of the mind that Sonnen won that fight fight , lost the second, and would like to see a rubber match between Sonnen and Silva. The GSP/Silva fight is likely off the books for the time being, and Bones/Silva is definitely out.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't felt this way since Pac got knocked out.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Silva's ego defeated himself more then Weidman did but that doesn't mean he didn't earn that W. Plenty of fighters haven't been able to take advantage of Silva dropping his hands and taunting them. Weidman could see there was a very good chance Silva would try to clown him at some point in the fight and he was prepared and put fists to face with no hesitation. Great fighters have to find moments of weakness from their opponent and seize them, that's exactly what Weidman did tonight. Silva should've never fought Bonnar, it was blatantly obvious that Bonnar at no business being in the cage with Silva at this point in his career and I'm sure it wasn't good for Silva's ego coming into this fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> I agree Weidman strayed composed, and that Silva did jack shit early on. That I have no problem agreeing to. I would also pick Silva in a rematch. Even tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, did you read the entire thing? Anderson dicking around is pretty much part of ALL his fights. Up until this point, we all said that he LIVES IN THE MATRIX because he can keep his hands low and evade all strikes and see what's coming. That's his GAMEPLAN. Dicking around meaning hands low, chin up, and inviting his opponent to hit him so that he can counter strike them. Go back and watch all his fights. It's always a part of his fights. And it's pretty much the reason everyone considers him the greatest. 

I've already stated if Anderson somehow won after evading that strike, it'd be back to the dick-suckery that exists around him. Anderson invited him in to punch (like he ALWAYS does), and then got caught this time. If it's your PLAN to invite the person in to punch you, and usually you can evade it, but he CATCHES you, that's not called losing the fight because of yourself or because you threw it away. 

I expected this to happen if Anderson lost. That people would grope around saying that "Weidman didn't beat Anderson, Anderson beat Anderson". A fight is a fight, a win is a win, and a loss is a loss. There should be absolutely no excuses. It's like the age old saying: Hands down, man down. And Silva felt that tonight.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

We all know that Weidman won because he had Tom Petty as his entrance music.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> This was my earlier point. The fight sucked, but if you wanted to see Silva get knocked out regardless of how it happened, then yeah it's a great moment. I was hoping for a more focused Silva like he was against Sonnen (who should of been the one to take the belt from him.
> 
> I hope Sonnen fights Weidman, wins the belt, and Silva has to go through Weidman and Sonnen to get it back. Just to make his journey harder. I still am of the mind that Sonnen won that fight fight , lost the second, and would like to see a rubber match between Sonnen and Silva. The GSP/Silva fight is likely off the books for the time being, and Bones/Silva is definitely out.


No. That's EXACTLY how I wanted it to happen. Seeing him lose a decision would be too good for the bastard. No one's _THAT_ good. It's about time he was caught out for doing that shit. Fair play to Weidman for being the guy to do it. He even said he especially trained for exactly that in the post fight interview, it's a part of Silva's game and he exposed like nobody else.

I love Sonnen, but how the hell can you say he won the fight? He dominated it, yes but in both fights he was caught out for being sloppy. He's been prone to that throughout his career too. No way he'll get a shot at Weidman either coming off two title fights.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So Jay Glaser says they can't show the KO and they just show it anyway. Ha...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

This has been me for the past 10 minutes:










I still can't believe that shit just happened.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

O.....my..god


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

And they say pro wrestling is fixed.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody know if the post fight press conference will be viewable?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

TheRockfan7 said:


> And they say pro wrestling is fixed.


If Silva really did throw that fight he owes me 54.99 plus tax.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> I was hoping for a more focused Silva like he was against Sonnen (who should of been the one to take the belt from him.
> 
> I hope Sonnen fights Weidman, wins the belt, and Silva has to go through Weidman and Sonnen to get it back. Just to make his journey harder. I still am of the mind that Sonnen won that fight fight , lost the second, and would like to see a rubber match between Sonnen and Silva. The GSP/Silva fight is likely off the books for the time being, and Bones/Silva is definitely out.


oh man thank fuck for this post. Explains it all. You're a Sonnen stan. Everything makes sense in the world



TheRockfan7 said:


> And they say pro wrestling is fixed.


:kobe

whats with all the muppets around in this thread atm? jesus christ



Theproof said:


> Anybody know if the post fight press conference will be viewable?


yeah, UFC always streams them on youtube


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I find it really strange that I spent all night watching Silva fights, footage, and documentaries. I never do that before fights (5-6 hours of watching dudes punch each other in the face is usually enough). It's like my subconscious knew shit was going down tonight while my conscious mind was completely oblivious to it.

Gotta give credit to all those guys that picked Weidman. Silva got cocky but that's part of his charm, and it's almost the perfect way to end what was the most impressive run in the history of the sport. Both a cautionary tale and a stunning, historic moment. Certainly beats watching someone lay on top of Silva for 5 rounds.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

proof - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8zXWq1n3i8 post fight press conference link. will start soon i imagine.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Rush said:


> proof - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8zXWq1n3i8 post fight press conference link. will start soon i imagine.


The post fight press conference is on now.

http://www.ufc.com/media/ufc-162-post-fight-pc
https://www.facebook.com/UFC/app_247211121995467


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Where is Bisping when it comes to the middleweight standings? I always expected to see Bisping/Silva happen.

"THAT'S THE STUPIDEST FUCKING THING I'VE HEARD IN MY LIFE"

:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

"Thats the stupidest fucking thing i've heard in my life" Dana regarding a fix :lol

Bisping is at least 2 wins away. He's 2-2 in his last 4, with losses to Belfort and Sonnen. He's not close to a title shot.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd love to see Sonnen vs. Weidman :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rush said:


> "Thats the stupidest fucking thing i've heard in my life" Dana regarding a fix :lol
> 
> Bisping is at least 2 wins away. He's 2-2 in his last 4, with losses to Belfort and Sonnen. He's not close to a title shot.


Damn, wasn't aware of that. Last fight I saw of his was the Sonnen one and I knew he won his bout after that but I wasn't aware if he had fought again. And I know before Sonnen he was doing fairly well.

Who would you say is up next?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Rush said:


> proof - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8zXWq1n3i8 post fight press conference link. will start soon i imagine.


Awesome. Thanks man!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dana is killin' it. :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> Damn, wasn't aware of that. Last fight I saw of his was the Sonnen one and I knew he won his bout after that but I wasn't aware if he had fought again. And I know before Sonnen he was doing fairly well.
> 
> Who would you say is up next?


I would say Vitor Belfort is next.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Punter said:


> I'd love to see Sonnen vs. Weidman :mark:


I love Sonnen and would love to see him win the belt but Weidman is pretty much his worst nightmare. It's just a bad matchup for him. His best asset is wrestling but as I'm sure you know his sub defense is pretty bad. He takes Weidman down and he gets subbed. I think Weidman would beat him standing up.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Punter said:


> I would say Vitor Belfort is next.


If Silva won't take the rematch, UFC should book Weidman vs. Belfort for the Super Bowl weekend card.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punter said:


> I would say Vitor Belfort is next.


Shit, Vitor still going strong? Sorry, I haven't been following as much as I used to 3-4 years ago. :$


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> Shit, Vitor still going strong? Sorry, I haven't been following as much as I used to 3-4 years ago. :$


Yeah, he's KO'ing people left and right as of late. DAT TRT

Weidman vs. anyone for the belt would be HUGE for Superbowl weekend, because that event is in the New York/New Jersey area next year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Brye said:


> Damn, wasn't aware of that. Last fight I saw of his was the Sonnen one and I knew he won his bout after that but I wasn't aware if he had fought again. And I know before Sonnen he was doing fairly well.
> 
> Who would you say is up next?


Belfort has 2 wins up, over Bisping and Rockhold so he has a case, or the winner of Okami/Jacare. Both guys are on a 3 and 4 fight win streak respectively.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Dana did really well defending that barrage of Anderson defeating himself questions, they really wanted him to slip up and bash the fight


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chris vs Vitor next


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Tyler Durden said:


> Chris vs Vitor next


Confirmed?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

You can't be Roy Jones Jr. and expect to dodge each and every punch, Silva. :kobe8


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Paraphrasing, but: 

"All the creeps and the weirdos come out of the woodwork and talk about how he wasn't that good... and all that bullshit" 
- Dana F. White


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know who the hell this guy is but he puts it down perfectly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ2j4JnTOH8


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

There will be a rematch and it will be a more competitive fight. 

I'm looking forward to the Fox cards. They are stacked as fuck. I have no interest in any upcoming PPVs.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Amazing pay-per-view overall. 10/10 for me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.mmajunkie.com/events/detail/ufc-on-fox-sports-1

Shit, that card looks good.

It's in Boston too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, J-Lau for fight of the night per usual. Card looks like it should be great. 

also, forget who said there should be a weidman smiley but here we go :side:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The Boston card is stacked to the nines. Looking forward to that card very much.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

RIP Anderson Silva.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Esther Lin is a fucking fantastic photographer.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

No matter how you look at it, the fights tainted. It just doesn't feel pure.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

viTor belfoRT is not pleased at the moment. He will have to fight again before a title shot because a rematch is happening. I don't like him though so it makes me happy.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Easily one of the worst days of my life. I decided to add woman drama later that night after Silva lost a fight he could have easily won. 

If there is a rematch I just want Silva to destroy Weidman. No clowning, no fucking around, just put this Buster Douglas looking motherfucker in the ground.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

is what he should've done. just taken weidman's head off.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Silva is old. Should already retire and focus more on being a samba artist.

Watched the KO like 30 times already. :lol Moron got what's coming to him.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> No matter how you look at it, the fights tainted. It just doesn't feel pure.


It reminds me of when Floyd Mayweather KO'd Ortiz when his hands were down (Although the circumstances are different it's protect yourself at all times). Yeah it's still a W but it just feels tainted. This is coming from a big Mayweather fan. Only difference is I think Money May would've won that fight even without that KO, not so sure Weidman would've won without Anderson acting like a fucking idiot. It's Anderson's fault and Weidman deserves that W for capitalizing but it's like seeing a guy lay on his back and just stick his arm straight up and then get arm barred. Both of the fighters get cheated when one guy doesn't compete the fullest of his abilities. People call Anderson dropping his hands a "strategy" but that's really a bunch of bs. It's showboating, plain and simple. That's like saying Jordan shot a free throw with his eyes closed in a game to get in his opponents head.. When really he's just saying "Yeah I'm that damn good". 







It's the MMA equivalent to:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anderson clowns around in every fight. It's pretty much a part of his game plan to get into his opponents head and lure them in. Worked for the past 15 opponents. Didn't work for Weidman. Partly because of Weidmans longer reach, and partly because he kept punching Silva until Silva couldn't possibly move back any further staying down in one position.

So I'm not sure why you guys are saying this victory feels tainted. If he had jumped back and KO'd him instead, everyone would've been saying "Told you so. Silva is GOAT, his head movement and evasion is second to none." But the time Weidman punches Silva, it's "Weidman didn't beat Silva. Silva beat Silva". I don't understand the double standard.

It's very simple: Chris Weidman KO'd Anderson Silva. That's how it's gonna go down in the record books.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

What a bellend, he deserved to lose.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Punter said:


> Anderson clowns around in every fight. It's pretty much a part of his game plan to get into his opponents head and lure them in. Worked for the past 15 opponents. Didn't work for Weidman. Partly because of Weidmans longer reach, and partly because he kept punching Silva until Silva couldn't possibly move back any further staying down in one position.
> 
> So I'm not sure why you guys are saying this victory feels tainted. If he had jumped back and KO'd him instead, everyone would've been saying "Told you so. Silva is GOAT, his head movement and evasion is second to none." But the time Weidman punches Silva, it's "Weidman didn't beat Silva. Silva beat Silva". I don't understand the double standard.
> 
> It's very simple: Chris Weidman KO'd Anderson Silva. That's how it's gonna go down in the record books.


He doesn't clown in every fight, and he didn't have to keep taunting Weidman. In his other fights he'll drop his hands, he'll wave you in, he'll jaw with you but he doesn't do it all the time. Silva had already made his point, he didn't have to keep clowning. There is a difference between when he's clowning you and when he's being light on his feet.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

This is the greatest night in the history of our sport!

- Vic


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Weidman won that fight, he didn't let Silva mind fuck him & Knocked him out. Simple. I told you all not to under estimate him.

Weidman also won the first round, so it's not like Silva was dominating him then Weidman caught him luckily. 

Everybody loses


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Weidman won that fight, *he didn't let Silva mind fuck him & Knocked him out. Simple.* I told you all not to under estimate him.
> 
> Weidman also won the first round, so it's not like Silva was dominating him then Weidman caught him luckily.
> 
> Everybody loses


for the first round that's basically all that happened. Weidman didn't win the first round unless you score the takedown a lot higher than I do.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Possibly-Rodgers said:


> for the first round that's basically all that happened. Weidman didn't win the first round unless you score the takedown a lot higher than I do.


That take down & submission was more than Silva did in the round IIRC. Chris won the first round imo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You mean submission attempt which was a big mistake? Weidman did win the first round but it wasn't in dominating fashion.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

i want there to be a rematch b/c I know Silva would win the rematch if he just took shit seriously. idk if this propels the superfight chances or not, but even if they do happen now they wont quite have the momentum without the belt and streak etc.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> You mean submission attempt which was a big mistake? Weidman did win the first round but it wasn't in dominating fashion.


Yep. I agree that it was a a mistake. He should have kept top position imo, but then again that doesn't matter now. 

Either way my point still stands. It wasn't like Weidman was losing the fight when he caught Silva.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Yep. I agree that it was a a mistake. He should have kept top position imo, but then again that doesn't matter now.
> 
> Either way my point still stands. *It wasn't like Weidman was losing the fight when he caught Silva.*


he was losing the striking and in the second round his takedown was stuffed with complete ease. he was giving into Silva's headgames and then one game too many and Weidman finally did go for the shot and won. he might have been technically winning but Silva had control till that burst of energy from Weidman. not knocking what Weidman has just accomplished though.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

HE DID IT!! WEIDMAN FUCKING WON!!!!!!

Awesome freaking PPV. Everyone I wanted to win actaully won, for the first time ever. 

HE DID IT!




BTW, Silva's face after he got KO was priceless :lmao such an awesome moment.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Guys, I avoided to read anything in this thread. Is the PPV worth watching?


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Possibly-Jupes said:


> *he was losing the striking* and in the second round his takedown was stuffed with complete ease. he was giving into Silva's headgames and then one game too many and Weidman finally did go for the shot and won. he might have been technically winning but Silva had control till that burst of energy from Weidman. not knocking what Weidman has just accomplished though.


Clutching at straws..... :lmao Even at striking, Chris had the clearer shots. He was winning even before the KO.

Hell, the only offense I saw from Anderson was that stupid, unfunny clowning mind game attempt he was doing which obviously ended up in.......










Man, that face :lmao


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

'Even at striking, Chris had the clearer shots'. wow


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Guys, I avoided to read anything in this thread. Is the PPV worth watching?


worth it for Swanson/Siver and Edgar/Oliveira for sure, two awesome fights, recommend watching Barboza from the prelims too for the sickest leg kicks you'll ever see.
Really impressive debut from Brian Melancon on the early prelims too.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hawksea said:


> Clutching at straws..... :lmao Even at striking, Chris had the clearer shots. He was winning even before the KO.
> 
> Hell, the only offense I saw from Anderson was that stupid, unfunny clowning mind game attempt he was doing which obviously ended up in.......
> 
> ...


Can someone ban this ****** again please?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

edit: nvm


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Just one thing to say: Holy shit. 

It feels kinda bad to see Anderson lose the belt that way after such a dominant run, but no can do. Props to Weidman for taking advantage of Anderson's mistake right there. :clap

Swanson-Siver was AWESOME, as was Edgar-Oliveira. Vintage Edgar right there.

You guys should see sherdog, shit's crazy in there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Silva was winning absolutely no phase of the fight before the knockout. Had it been anyone else and the commentators would have been blasting him. Weidman was the only one atually looking to do something. Silva barely hit him at all.

And please stop with this tainted bullshit. Anderson does this bullshit. Weidman trained _for_ this bullshit. It's a tactic he uses to get grapplers to play his game, to get them out of their comfort zone and in to his. It's the tactic he used to humiliate Damien Maia for 5 rounds in one of the biggest shows of disrespect I've ever seen and tried last night only to get KTFO. Silva is still very focused on stopping Weidman's takedowns. There's a reason that through the antics he managed to easily stuff Weidman's 2nd takedown, his hands were low and he could wait on it. In a second fight, where he'll have to respect Weidman's striking and even moreso have to respect the actual contest, who's to say he wont get thrown round the ring again for five rounds ala Sonnen I. 

I'd back Weidman in a rematch.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

WEIDMAN said:


> Weidman vs. anyone for the belt would be HUGE for Superbowl weekend, because that event is in the New York/New Jersey area next year.


The idea of the rematch happening at that event came up in Dana's press scrum and you could just see the big dollar signs in his eyes, even said the rematch could be as big as a Silva/Jones fight, also said that they were projecting 800k + buys for last night and that the rematch is a massive fight wherever it is.
:dana "it is what it is, we'll see what happens"


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ME FTW BTW










:jordan2


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Anderson Silva cost me £5 :'(*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

All I can say is well done to Chris Weidman. Silva tried to pull the same shit he did on Maia and it didn't work. Weidman won. Simple as that. And what a way to do it!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> *Silva was winning absolutely no phase of the fight before the knockout.* Had it been anyone else and the commentators would have been blasting him. Weidman was the only one atually looking to do something. Silva barely hit him at all.


how about the last couple of minutes in the first round when he couldn't lay a finger on Silva :jt7

Oh and Silva barely hit him? yet you think Weidman did all the fighting? strikes landed was something like 28-21 in that first round to weidman. But hey, Anderson did nothing right?

edit: oh hey, using fightmetric, Weidman landed 21 strikes to 15, but in terms of significant strikes then it was 11-9.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> how about the last couple of minutes in the first round when he couldn't lay a finger on Silva :jt7
> 
> Oh and Silva barely hit him? yet you think Weidman did all the fighting? strikes landed was something like 28-21 in that first round to weidman. But hey, Anderson did nothing right?
> 
> edit: oh hey, using fightmetric, Weidman landed 21 strikes to 15, but in terms of significant strikes then it was 11-9.


I don't see what your point is. I'm not saying Silva didn't hit him, just never often or significantly enough that you could say he clearly had the upper hand in that area, he was counter striking and Weidman was clearly the aggressor. With his hands down and him clowning around, I never thought he was more likely to do damage than Weidman. Said it at the time too.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

wow Silva haters


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Possibly-Jupes said:


> wow Silva haters












SO PRETTY


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I don't see what your point is. *I'm not saying Silva didn't hit him,* just never often or significantly enough that you could say he clearly had the upper hand in that area, he was counter striking and Weidman was clearly the aggressor. With his hands down and him clowning around, I never thought he was more likely to do damage than Weidman. Said it at the time too.


i seem to recall...



Irish Jet said:


> Weidman was the only one atually looking to do something. Silva barely hit him at all.


^^ that. which is exactly what my point is.

Oh and as far as the 'never as often' bit goes, as i posted the stats don't back that up. Majority of Weidman's strikes were when he took Silva down, as opposed to on the feet. When someone refers to a striking game (like jupes is) then they're referring to boxing, not ground and pound. Until the combination that floored Silva Weidman never looked like doing any damage in a kickboxing match. Majority of his offense was in his wheelhouse of wrestling and GnP. I'm not saying Weidman doesn't deserve to be champ, i'm not saying Anderson was winning the fight at that point, merely saying that Weidman was far from dominating the fight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> i seem to recall...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you read Rush? I said _BARELY _ hit, which is what happened - Silva did not hit Weidman often. A far cry from saying _DIDN'T_ hit, which would imply he never hit him once. Again, Silva may have landed as many or even more strikes, but not enough where I'd say he clearly had the upper hand. I actually think Weidman hurt him in the first round too, right when Silva started doing the over the top staggering. The striking was very even and although dominating would be too far, he was certianly winning the fight.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

might have been winning the fight from points but until the shock knockout, he could barely touch Silva and Silva should have stopping pissing about and had his way with Weidman b/c don't think anyone can really question who the superior striker is. NOT to say Weidman isn't a good striker or that his knockout of Silva wasn't immense b/c it was but Silva basically just did what Overeem did to Bigfoot. 

thought it was funny that Silva didn't go for the knees in the first round when he was in the clinch with Weidman like he did against Bonner. He just deliberately didn't go for them, that annoyed me. Wanted to piss about and fight for longer.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> Anderson will murk Weidman. end of.





Rush said:


> Silva will win easy. Not sure why so many muppets are buying into the hype for Weidman. He's going to be good but he's not top class yet.





Rush said:


> Weidman isn't going to win so i'm not bothered. Its just like all the morons who thought Sonnen would beat Silva. Hell some even bet on it (love you walls :asilva)





Possibly-Jupes said:


> Weidman wont win. Read so many posts on mmaforum that favour Weidman over Silva. They cannot see Silva winning and he's past it. but they're mongs. they also thought Sonnen stood a chance against Jones and were adamant that Silva would lose second time round and still argue the merits of that fight.





Possibly-Jupes said:


> Weidman can exploit weaknesses in Anderson's game? lol son, lol.


:lmao

I thought the butt hurt was strong. Now I see why. Embarrassing.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

WEIDMAN said:


> The Boston card is stacked to the nines. Looking forward to that card very much.


Definitely the best fight card of the year by far.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol @ people saying Silva "didn't try" :lmao

NEWSFLASH: Silva ALWAYS does that taunting shit, he's done it with multiple opponents. That's what you eventually get when your a cocky sob.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Silva had a lack of motivation going into the fight I think.. Now if he feels he wants the rematch, which I hope he does Weidman is going to be facing a whole different animal.. Silva via destruction next fight


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Can you read Rush? I said _BARELY _ hit, which is what happened - Silva did not hit Weidman often. A far cry from saying _DIDN'T_ hit, which would imply he never hit him once. Again, Silva may have landed as many or even more strikes, but not enough where I'd say he clearly had the upper hand. I actually think Weidman hurt him in the first round too, right when Silva started doing the over the top staggering. The striking was very even and although dominating would be too far, he was certianly winning the fight.


Can you even read? I said Weidman was winning the fight. If you think Silva barely hit Him then you must think Weidman barely hit Silva as well. Fact is Weidman didnt do much when standing, end of the fight notwithstanding and he didnt hurt him up until that point. He landed most of his shots after the takedown.

Not butthurt (ugh at that word coming into the sport section lately) in the slightest. Im not right 100% of the time, nobodies perfect :asilva


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't care what anyone says, Weidman won last night with skill. Not because he got lucky or not because Anderson threw away the fight. Weidman did very well last night even before the KO. First round was his, and he was holding his own in the standup. All Anderson threw the second round was three leg kicks, while Chris threw some good shots at Anderson's face AND was controlling the centre of the Octagon as well was controlling part of the pace of the fight.

Anderson was trying to do what he did to Bonnar and all of his other opponents. He was trying to get in Weidman's head and break him mentally. But Weidman held his ground and didn't break. If Anderson did what he did last night to any other opponent, they would've gotten careless, thrown a stupid strike and get countered, but Weidman held his composure and continued to land/throw solid strikes. Fact of the matter is, Maia or Leites or Griffin or Bonnar all could've done what Weidman did tonight when Anderson held his hands down against them also. But they all got discouraged and mentally broken and in some cases careless and let Silva counter KO them. 

Weidman also said he trained specifically for Anderson Silva's style, and his clowning is a part of it. He didn't break mentally like most people, and took advantage of Silva's hands being down, something no one else could do. Most of all though, Silva uses his head movement and rolls with the punches to nullify any strikes coming towards him. 










ALL of Anderson's opponents always used a 1-2 combo while they punched Anderson when he had his hands down. That is, left jab, right hook or vice versa. That allowed Anderson to roll with punches easily because he would just move his face the same way of the punches every time because it was always a predictable combo from everyone. Also, it's easier to move your head right, then left or vice versa. You could even see it right there in the GIF. First two punches, Anderson rolls with the punches taking little to no damage from Chris's strikes. Those last two are really what catch him off guard though. It's like boxing. Often times, boxers double or triple up strikes from the same hand, and it makes rolling with the punches impossible. That's exactly what Weidman did. He doubled up his right hand jab/strike which caught Silva off guard, and then ploughed him with a left hand that Silva usually never gets from his opponents. Like I said, usually every one of Silva's opponents use the 1-2 combo. Chris was smart about it and doubled up the punches, which caught Silva off guard, and it allowed him to land the left hook which Silva never got. 

Silva pretended to toy with Weidman to send him the message that "Your strikes don't hurt me", when in actuality, they did. Weidman says, "Fuck you", kept his composure, and KO'd him using skill.

This summary by Jack Slack sums it up PERFECTLY. By the way, he wrote this a couple days before the fight, and I found it interesting then, but I just ignored it because I thought no way would Weidman win this standing anyway:



> When fighting Silva, opponents struggle to hit him, and when they connect, he takes the power away by rolling with strikes. Rolling with a punch means to move in the same direction in order to reduce its impact.
> 
> In MMA, this should be easier than in boxing because almost all MMA fighters attack by alternating their hands—left-right-left or vice versa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rush said:


> He doesn't clown in every fight, and he didn't have to keep taunting Weidman. In his other fights he'll drop his hands, he'll wave you in, he'll jaw with you but he doesn't do it all the time. Silva had already made his point, he didn't have to keep clowning. There is a difference between when he's clowning you and when he's being light on his feet.



I agree, I was thinking the same thing. I never, in a million fucking years, thought Wediman would win by KO. A decision or maybe he'd catch a sub but knockout? Not a chance. But I clearly was wrong and holy fucking shit. And the way he lost it too, completely unnecessary. Had he stopped fucking around and pretended to be hurt, he'd still have his belt right now. Silva beat Silva in that fight more than anything and now he has to sit there and live with the fact that his gigantic title legacy got ended because he was showing off. Such a shame.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Still pretty shocked, have no gripes about weidman winning (atleast it opens up the division a little) just wish silva didn't piss about as much so we could have saw a better scrap.

Guess the silva/gsp and silva/jones fights are finally put to bed atleast for now.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

After watching that replay again man that was a weak KO. That pitter patter left hook would't even phase someone who's intelligently defending themselves. Silva really cheated both fighters by giving the fight away like that. It's like watching a basketball game but one team is shooting all their free throws with their eyes closed. Yeah it's a fucking stupid thing to do but we don't truly know who was better because one team was going for style points and not trying to win to their fullest of their abilities. Silva ruined the fight for both of them as well as the fans.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Silva fans are hilarious :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

You can't take anything away from Weidman - he came in well prepared and capitalized - but there's really no denying that Silva lost because he was clowning around. He showed a complete disdain for Weidman's ability on the feet and got carried away. He's never acted quite like that before, outside of the Abu Dhabi mockery, and lets be honest, that was a fairly safe bet for Silva. Maia wasn't catching shit.

Against Weidman, Silva was cocky, arrogant, brash... however you want to put it. He wasn't just tactically arrogant in his usual manner. He was like a kid in a playground. Care-free and unaware of any impending danger. That's not what ended the fight, but it is what allowed Weidman to capitalize. 

Chris prepared for that moment and he was fortunate that Anderson handed it to him on a silver platter. He deserves all the credit in the world for being mentally strong enough to shrug off the mind games, bite down on his mouth guard, and walk through hell to get his shot. That's for sure, but I'm also fairly certain that if Silva had treated Weidman like he did Belfort, that fight would not have ended in the 2nd round [@ w/e time]. Not in the way that it did.

Personally, I think that Silva was looking to send a message to those that picked Chris. Unfortunately for him, that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The more I watch it, the more I end up thinking "You fucking idiot" in regards to Silva. It was such a waste. If Weidman has taken him down and held him down and won all 5 rounds or tapped Silva, that's fine. But Anderson basically was like "Here, take my belt please" and it was so unnecessary and it sucks his title legacy stops because of something so fucking stupid. That's going to haunt him for the rest of his life.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Just watched the fight and I'm so fucking glad Weidman won. Silva is a fantastic fighter but I never understood why he had/has a lot of fans. He comes across as a dick in interviews and in the octagon. Silva took his clowning around WAY overboard and it finally cost him for once, it was a perfect moment. It made no sense to act like Weidman's punches and movement wasn't affecting him anyway because Weidman took Silva down extremely fast at the start and hit him with a few good punches, so Weidman immediately showed he was a worthy opponent. I understand it's part of Silva's game but he was just being a total dick and luckily got caught.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank GOD Silva lost, not only because his arrogant and cocky, but now there are SO MANY intriguing match ups in middle weight. Weidman/Belfort, Weidman/Munoz II, if Sonnen wins in August I could see Weidman/Sonnen with Sonnen dropping down. Maybe Okami might get a shot too.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't really follow UFC or MMA that match but I decided to watch the Silva/Weidman bout. As soon as Silva started mucking about and was clearly not taking Weidman seriously at all, I had a feeling Silva would get caught and he did. He pretty much threw away that fight himself because he didn't respect his opponent enough to really bring his A game. Had Silva took the fight seriously then who knows, we could have watched a very different outcome.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I fully expect :asilva to have a rematch Superbowl weekend with Weidman. He was bullshitting that entire post fight interview. Even if Weidman doesn't win the second time, it doesn't matter. I'm glad I got to see Anderson Silva knocked out in my lifetime. Thank god I lived through it. Might have to get a t-shirt with a picture of Weidman KO'ing Weidman made.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

by the way, does anyone know a good site that shows replays of past UFC and MMA shows at all? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Do feel that some of the people calling Silva cocky and arrogant (which he is) and dislike him for that reason are people who probably love Ali, RJJ and maybe Mayweather.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TNA_WWE said:


> Do feel that some of the people calling Silva cocky and arrogant (which he is) and dislike him for that reason are people who probably love Ali, RJJ and maybe Mayweather.


I don't find them comparable at all.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Crusade said:


> by the way, does anyone know a good site that shows replays of past UFC and MMA shows at all? Just out of curiosity.


"That's fucking illegal" :dana

In all seriousness, I know Netflix has a bunch of UFC shows. You'd be hard pressed to find FULL events though.

Individual fights are easily findable online. Go to YouTube and type "UFC Free Fight" and there will be some on there too. I never bothered to re watch full events, but rather just the fights I was interested in. I usually googled whatever fight I wanted to watch and they always came up. The best site to watch full fights is probably "MMAVersus" and also "FightVideoMMA".


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

finished watching Dana's scrum, he said Nick Diaz called him the other day bitching that he wanted to come to the fight but every hotel room in Vegas was booked out, Dana says 'its cool, I got you' and sorts him rooms and tickets. Diaz never shows up.

vintage :diaz

edit - ^seen that gif earlier, bit of a stretch innit? could be saying anything


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Diaz is fucking awesome. 

Apparently he also messaged Dana on Instagram something to the effect of "My girlfriend broke up with me. I want another fight in the UFC Dana". Fucking awesome :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


>



That's awesome, I didn't notice that he said that. Far cry from what he was saying during the interview and at the presser after.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:asilva


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL @ THE ABOVE POST. 

That gif rocks.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So, how do you feel Myers? :rogan


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

He's mad as fuck :lol



Myers said:


> Easily one of the worst days of my life. I decided to add woman drama later that night after Silva lost a fight he could have easily won.
> 
> If there is a rematch I just want Silva to destroy Weidman. No clowning, no fucking around, just put this Buster Douglas looking motherfucker in the ground.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

My thinking is this:

If somebody couldn't strike for power, it would be a weakness and people would note it.
They would say something like, "Over the course of this man's career, he has shown himself to be
a weak and ineffectual striker."

Well, Anderson Silva always clowns and does the head game. If Silva is just jerking off and trolling in the first round or two, you can swarm him and smash him and if he offers up the head, well, take it and knock his head off. If you tell me that isn't a weakness, Silva clowning so hard that he offered his head up to a guy and got his world rocked, watch this for half an hour.










The point I want to make is, if a guy lost a fight because he had a big weakness everybody knew about it, it would be different to them than Silva's "clowning." Like, if a guy tapped out in the 4th because he's shit against Americanas everybody wouldn't say...

"Oh, that fight didn't mean anything. Only reason Weidman won was because he knew about that Americana weakness."

So, shouldn't this fight mean Weidman was the better fighter that night? He saw a weakness and obliterated Silva.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Still cannot believe what happened last night.

I think in the rematch, Silva is going to be crazy aggressive, and put him down.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Silva does the head game in order to get into his opponent's mind. It's a way to break the fighter mentally, and doing jiu-jitsu and a little bit of boxing in the past, I can say whole heartedly that the mental game is half the battle. If you're not into it, and have no confidence, you're gonna lose no matter who you are. When you see a guy in front of you, and he keeps dodging and moving and evading your attack, that really fucks up your state of mind. You lose all hope and think, "Jesus christ, this guy is outta my league. I don't even deserve to be in the same ring as him." 

That's what Anderson Silva did for the longest time. Would bait opponents in with his hands down, and would make them lose their faith by evading their attacks until they panicked, made a stupid mistake and get KO'd. Happened with Forrest Griffin when he stupidly moved forward chin up throwing the worst possible punching combo. Happened just last year when Chael panicked after not getting Anderson Silva down in the second round, and threw that stupid spinning back fist. 

Guys like Griffin and Bonnar threw the stupidest combo's too when Anderson had his hands down. It would be a simple 1-2 combo which allowed Silva to easily roll with the punches. Chris threw two strikes with the same hand which caught Silva off guard allowing him to land that left hook. It really is amazing when you think about it. Chris didn't fall for Silva's mind games. His mentality was pretty much "You're keeping your hands down and evading my shots? Okay great. I'm not going to stop until I hit you", whereas previous fighters had the mentality of "This guy's got his hands down and evading my shots. I'm fucked" and proceeded to throw a stupid strike because of losing confidence which ultimately allowed Silva to counter.




Mikey Damage said:


> Still cannot believe what happened last night.
> 
> I think in the rematch, Silva is going to be crazy aggressive, and put him down.


I've watched the fight SEVERAL time at this point. And at first, I thought that Silva would take the rematch too (if there even is one). But the more I watch the fight, the more I shift towards a Weidman wins in the rematch. Took Silva down 15 seconds into the fight. Landed 3 or 4 hard shots on the ground which really caught Anderson's attention. Weidman nearly got a leg lock but Silva escapes. 

Back to striking, and Weidman lands a couple good shots straight square to Silva's face while Silva lands a couple leg kicks. Weidman's having some nice head movement and evading some of Silva's strikes as well. Second round starts, and Silva blocks a takedown, which is huge. At this point, 99.9% of fighters Silva faced would've panicked and done some stupid shit, but Weidman kept his composure. 

Silva keeps his hands low to defend any take down cause he knows Chris has the ability to and that Chris landed some solid shots last time on the ground. Keeping his hands low also acts as bait for Weidman to keep striking. At this point, Silva's hoping that Weidman loses hope, does something stupid, and that Silva can counter him there. Silva lands a couple leg kicks and punches. Chris lands a couple punches. And then finally, Chris lands one big hook, Anderson pretends to be hurt (when in actuality, that shot probably hurt him), and then Weidman does the sweet combo that's been replayed on GIF so many times to KO Anderson Silva.

As long as Weidman doesn't get overconfident, keeps his composure, I can see him taking the rematch. Anderson really tried hard with some of his strikes. He went for that Vitor kick, went with a forward knee, went with a couple head kicks and some strikes. But alot of them were blocked by Weidman.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TakeMyGun said:


> Thank GOD Silva lost, not only because his arrogant and cocky, but now there are SO MANY intriguing match ups in middle weight. Weidman/Belfort, Weidman/Munoz II, if Sonnen wins in August I could see Weidman/Sonnen with Sonnen dropping down. Maybe Okami might get a shot too.


Munoz isn't getting a title shot ahead of Jacare or Okami. I'd say the winner of Jacare/Okami would get Belfort in a #1 contender fight while Weidman rematches Silva.



WEIDMAN said:


> Don't care what anyone says, Weidman won last night with skill. Not because he got lucky or not because Anderson threw away the fight. Weidman did very well last night even before the KO. First round was his, *and he was holding his own in the standup.* All Anderson threw the second round was three leg kicks, while Chris threw some good shots at Anderson's face AND was controlling the centre of the Octagon as well was controlling part of the pace of the fight.


Disagree. Literally until that hook he didn't land much at all standing and striking with Silva.



> Anderson was trying to do what he did to Bonnar and all of his other opponents. He was trying to get in Weidman's head and break him mentally. But Weidman held his ground and didn't break. If Anderson did what he did last night to any other opponent, they would've gotten careless, thrown a stupid strike and get countered, but Weidman held his composure and continued to land/throw solid strikes. *Fact of the matter is, Maia or Leites or Griffin or Bonnar all could've done what Weidman did tonight when Anderson held his hands down against them also*. But they all got discouraged and mentally broken and in some cases careless and let Silva counter KO them.


They all tried to. They were all too slow, not enough reach and look at the end of that fight, Silva had very little footwork which is unusual for him. The ducking and weaving vs Franklin aside, there is very few instances where he doesn't move his feet much when slipping punches. He got caught but a good punch, but he had drawn Weidman into fighting how he wanted him to. Just didn't work out like it usually does.



> Weidman also said he trained specifically for Anderson Silva's style, and his clowning is a part of it. He didn't break mentally like most people, and took advantage of Silva's hands being down, something no one else could do. Most of all though, Silva uses his head movement and rolls with the punches to nullify any strikes coming towards him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be pedantic but a 1-2 combo is a left jab, right cross :side: No one is denying that it was a good combination to finish him off, just pointing out the obvious in that Silva didn't need to clown him like that. There is a difference between slipping punches, dodging & using footwork to just straight up mocking. Silva was trying to mock Weidman and got his clock cleaned for it.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Still cannot believe what happened last night.
> 
> I think in the rematch, Silva is going to be crazy aggressive, and put him down.


Yeah I agree. Anderson been lulled to sleep by the MW division for the past 5 years. I'm sure he trains hard but he's been less and less focused as he's cleaned out the division and it seems like he felt like he could just show up and dance around the octogon and clown any fighter in that division on any given night. I honestly feel Silva is the superior fighter and would win 7/10 fights against Weidman.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Best part of Weidman winning is that it breaks up the monotony of the UFC Middleweight division.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> Disagree. Literally until that hook he didn't land much at all standing and striking with Silva.


There were some very solid strikes that Weidman landed that went unnoticed because everyone was too busy thinking about Anderson Silva and his taunting. I can't find the gifs right now, but I'll provide the times. With 1:48 left on the clock, he landed 2 solid shots. With 1:17 left he landed a big right hook. Lands a couple jabs after that. And then lands two shots before the round ends. Also, the entire round, Weidman blocked the majority of the shots. Silva tried for a jumping knee, a head kick, and a right flickr jab all of which get dodged by Anderson. 

Start of round 2, lands a left hook. Another straight right. You could see right here and then Silva REALLY starts talking to Weidman and starts taunting him to REALLY try to get in Weidman's head to no avail. Weidman tries a head kick which misses. And then afterwards, the infamous combo that ended Anderson. Throughout the entire round, Anderson only landed on leg kick. He tried with the front kick ala Vitor but Weidman dodges that.

I'd say since Weidman didn't get KO'd and did stupid shit that allowed Silva to counter him, he MORE then held his own against Silva standing. Just because Silva was taunting Weidman the entire round, doesn't mean he was getting the better of the striking. Weidman was the busier man. All Silva was counting on was Weidman doing something stupid that wold allow Silva to counter him. Weidman didn't and KO'd Silva instead.




> They all tried to. They were all too slow, not enough reach and look at the end of that fight, Silva had very little footwork which is unusual for him. The ducking and weaving vs Franklin aside, there is very few instances where he doesn't move his feet much when slipping punches. He got caught but a good punch, but he had drawn Weidman into fighting how he wanted him to. Just didn't work out like it usually does.


They all could've gotten it too if they used the strategy that Weidman used. Weidman isn't the best or the fastest or the most accurate striker, but he got the job done because of right technique and strategy. 




> Not to be pedantic but a 1-2 combo is a left jab, right cross :side: No one is denying that it was a good combination to finish him off, just pointing out the obvious in that Silva didn't need to clown him like that. There is a difference between slipping punches, dodging & using footwork to just straight up mocking. Silva was trying to mock Weidman and got his clock cleaned for it.


I'm a lefty, so forgive me plz 8*D


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I repped Myers with











Sorry bro :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WEIDMAN said:


> There were some very solid strikes that Weidman landed that went unnoticed because everyone was too busy thinking about Anderson Silva and his taunting. I can't find the gifs right now, but I'll provide the times. *With 1:48 left on the clock, he landed 2 solid shots.* With 1:17 left he landed a big right hook. Lands a couple jabs after that. And then lands two shots before the round ends. Also, the entire round, Weidman blocked the majority of the shots. Silva tried for a jumping knee, a head kick, and a right flickr jab all of which get dodged by Anderson.
> 
> Start of round 2, lands a left hook. Another straight right. You could see right here and then Silva REALLY starts talking to Weidman and starts taunting him to REALLY try to get in Weidman's head to no avail. Weidman tries a head kick which misses. And then afterwards, the infamous combo that ended Anderson. Throughout the entire round, Anderson only landed on leg kick. He tried with the front kick ala Vitor but Weidman dodges that.


he landed one left when anderson was on the cage waving him in. Around the 1:17 mark he landed 1 right cross. Then Silva landed a leg kick, clean jab followed by Weidman missing every shot. Anderson jabbed him a few more times after that, leg kicked him twice, then had a head kick blocked. Literally for the 75 secs the only thing Weidman landed was a glancing jab. the last 2 mins of that fight Anderson landed more shots, and cleaner shots. Unless you want to be a mong like Cecil Peoples and not consider leg kicks as offense. 

round two and he does land the hook, straight didn't look to land. Silva stuffs a takedown (his hands were up at that point irish jet ftr), then goes back to the leg kicks. Then Weidman finished with a jab, cross, little back fist, hook (left right right left).


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not gonna argue back since you're not gonna budge on this. I've rewatched the fight several times now, and it's pretty much showed me that Weidman can hold his own against Silva striking, if indeed it does go there in a possible rematch. The first shot of the ending combo that Weidman landed was also when Anderson had his hands up surprisingly enough, so it's not like Weidman's flurry started with Silva's hands down. Silva pretended to be hurt after that, when in actuality, he probably really was since it was a solid shot. From there, he decided to put his hands down once again to fool Weidman into thinking his shots weren't hurting him, but Weidman kept moving forward and held his ground. 

The amount of fuckery that Silva did last night was insane. He did almost the same amount of clowning that he did in the Maia fight, which was a five round, in this fight, which was a 1.5 rounder.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Different topic but 145 is stacked right now. Edgar, Swanson, Lamas and the Mendes/Guida winner are all top contenders. Not to mention guys like Siver, Koch, Poirier, Oliveira, Hioki and Elkins still hanging around as well. That isn't even mentioning the Aldo/Zombie fight or the Pettis possibilities. This is the most stacked division in my opinion.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I found the second greatest GIF in history :lol











Also, yeah 145 is really stacked. Swanson, Edgar, Korean Zombie, Pettis, Lamas, Koch, Mendes are all very good fighters and can beat each other on any given night. Even Oliveira and Siver looked good in defeat last night. Very talent rich division. Up there with Lightweight.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

So many people bashing the fight compared it to WWE(match rigging) lol.

Since this is WWE forum, I'll mention it here....Anyone else think that on Raw tomorrow, during someones match, they'll recreate the Silva-Weidman moment(like how Punk-Bryan did that with Silva-Sonnen last year).


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know how they would exactly pull that off, but if they can somehow, I fully expect them too.


----------



## SteveMania (Jun 15, 2007)

Those saying Anderson didn't try, threw the fight, didn't take Weidman seriously and so on would be best served to stop watching. Point blank, that 'clowning' is strategy and has led guys like Forrest Griffin to mentally check out of the fight within seconds. Mind fuckery has always been a big part of Anderson's game with the difference here being Weidman never wilted like many would. He baited Anderson into moving back, doubled up on his right hand while Anderson's backfoot was nowhere near position, and he leaned to his right square into a left hook. That setup followed by the left hook was masterful.

Dude's a stud, for a guy with only 10 pro fights Weidman's already shown ring generalship beyond his years. Never got psyched out by the antics and managed to out think one of the greatest minds, if not the greatest mind the sport has ever known.












^ Moments before he got sparked, feet are way off balance. It was simply brilliant baiting, Weidman deserves all the credit here.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Contrary to popular belief, I actually really respect Anderson Silva in alot of ways. I really enjoyed the Demian Maia fight because Silva legit gave no fucks and had fun out there. I didn't find it boring at all, in fact, it was fun seeing Anderson fuck with this guy who was worlds below him in striking and had the fear of god put into him by Anderson. Had Silva pulled off the victory last night after that amount of clowning he did, it'd been an amazing sight. Silva is still the greatest fighter of all time at this point, and probably only going to be surpassed by Jon Jones. Regardless, he'll go down as the Muhammad Ali of MMA when it's all said and done regardless of any wins or losses he has in the future. To do what he does at age 35 and over is incredible considering Ali was at the tail end of his career at that point. Not only Ali, but Jordan, Tyson, and all other great athlete fade by mid-thirties while Silva just seems to get better and more impressive.

Only reason I wanted him to lose this bad is because he was undefeated and I didn't like that for some reason. It pissed me off that he was undefeated, and actually that good. Also, it bought down some of the Silva fans that believed that this man was god and no way in hell is ANYONE in any circumstance going to ever beat him. Silva could have one arm tied behind his back, and he would win against the Imperial Army if he wanted to. Also, the fact that he beat Chael Sonnen twice, who's one of my favourite fighters didn't exactly help. But I loved the way he toyed with Bonnar, Maia and Griffin.

Still picking Weidman in the rematch though. Feels very Shogun/Machida like to me. Shogun will always have Lyoto's number no matter what. It's just one of those things. Machida was heavily favoured both times, and rightfully so because Shogun looked like such fucking shit before his fight with Machida, who looked unstoppable until then. Shogun's style was able to perfectly crack the puzzle of Lyoto. 

Silva can keep his hands up next time, but I'll predict Weidman taking him down in that case and submitting him. Maybe even a ground and pound finish as Weidman was landing clean shots on the ground before that submission attempt, which according to Rogan was a close call. If he keeps his hands low, we know what happened there already. Clowning or not, Weidman will keep moving forward if Silva keeps his hands low again.

Who knows. A year from now, I may sound insane as hell, but after yesterday, anything is pretty much possible.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Will Jon Jones break Silva's record now?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The MMA Hour is gonna have Chris Weidman, Vitor Belfort, Matt Serra, Ed Soares, and Ray Longo on the show today. 

Wonder what they're gonna talk about? :asilva


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm more looking forward to what Tommy Toe Hold will do with it on Wednesday. And what Luke Thomas has to say about it on his mma chat thing he does on Wednesdays, dude is easily one of the smartest people in the sport.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, Luke almost convinced me that Weidman was going to win a couple of months back (wish I'd stuck with that train of thought now :lol). I'm pretty interested to hear what he has to say as well. He's been banging that drum for longer than anyone I can think of.

Courtesy of the Morning Report, something to fuck with everyone's mind just a little bit more:

5:00


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

SteveMania said:


> Those saying Anderson didn't try, threw the fight, didn't take Weidman seriously and so on would be best served to stop watching. *Point blank, that 'clowning' is strategy* and has led guys like Forrest Griffin to mentally check out of the fight within seconds. Mind fuckery has always been a big part of Anderson's game with the difference here being Weidman never wilted like many would. He baited Anderson into moving back, doubled up on his right hand while Anderson's backfoot was nowhere near position, and he leaned to his right square into a left hook. That setup followed by the left hook was masterful.


Difference between clowing and dropping your hands and rolling with punches. How many fights have you seen with Anderson where he's stood pretty still/had minimal footwork when in striking range with someone. Aside from the Franklin fight, there isn't many instances. I'm not taking anything away from Weidman, but it was a big error by Silva that allowed that finish to go down. 

Good to have you back in the thread btw. Hasn't been the same since a few years back with you, AMP, mikey etc.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Duke Silver said:


> The MMA Hour is gonna have Chris Weidman, Vitor Belfort, Matt Serra, Ed Soares, and Ray Longo on the show today.
> 
> Wonder what they're gonna talk about? :asilva


Fuck, forgot it was the MMA Hour today, good shout, thanks for reminding me.

It was a sad day for Anderson fans, I wanted to see him retire on top but seriously but he got caught. In the rematch I fully expect Anderson to come in, hands up and take it to Weidman and eventually KO him. Congrats to Weidman though.

Great card overall.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1695987-ufc-162-how-chris-weidman-killed-the-king

Interesting article on the technical elements of how Weidman defeated Silva


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Listening to the Weidman interview on the MMA Hour made me even happier for him. Classy dude.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Weidman just said that Anderson was screaming at him in the octagon to "Keep it on the feet. Don't take it to the ground. They want to see a stand-up fight".


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

I was actually going to post that article along with some GIFs from the fight. I've rewatched the fight two or three times now and Weidman should be getting far more credit than he deserves. Silva did fuck all apart from a few leg kicks that fight. Got taken down, some brutal GnP where you can actually see his eyes roll back at one point and Weidman's submission attempt which was more of a message (the fact he took that risk showed he WAS unafraid). Began to clown around at the end of the first round and in the second round and it looked at the time as if he was in complete control. 

If you actually watch the fight other than a few shots landed at the start of his 'clowning around' he didn't really land much. Weidman showed great movement and avoided his shots REALLY well, he even slipped his punches a couple of times. There's also a point where he said he bit down on his mouthguard and told Silva to hit him which in a GIF as well (I was going to post these but I'm assuming everybody has saw them and cba hunting for every single one). The knockout itself came from Weidman throwing that right backhand when Silva excepted the left hook which basically put him in the wrong place for the left hook that knocked him down. People who are far better at analysing striking than me have pointed out that Silva is so good at 'matrixing' because MMA striking is usually limited to predictable 1-2 combinations. He's so good at avoiding this sort of striking that it's essentially muscle memory. Weidman said he studied specifically for that kind of movement. I'm not sure if the backhand was predetermined but it sure as hell worked.

DC pointed out on the post-fight show that Silva is normally so calm and patient underneath guys like Sonnen and is even willing to just wait it out. He was definitely panicking more under Weidman as if he took a few shots and realised this wasn't Chael on top of him. There is a possibility that he realised going to ground with Weidman was the last thing he wanted to do and became determined to keep the fight standing. Apparently he kept telling Weidman during the fight to keep the fight standing because it's what the fans want to see.

Didn't mean for that to be as long winded and I don't want to sound like I'm saying Weidman blew Silva away. Silva could easily come back refocused and knock Weidman the fuck out. I just think Weidman deserves to have 'won' this fight rather than Silva losing it. He's definitely the real deal.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

At the UFC Fan Expo Q&A, Chael Sonnen listed down a list of demands for his next UFC contract. They're pure gold.



> Jello Biafra replaces Bruce Buffer as ring announcer.
> 
> Every fight I’m in must be a No. 1 contender fight or a title fight. If I lose, I get an immediate rematch until I win.
> 
> ...


I fucking love you Chael :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Saw this, laughed


Spoiler















Sad that Silva's legacy went down like this. Clowning around & head games are all part of his plan but on saturday he took it too far with hands down within what, 3ft of Weidman? not taking anything away from Weidman as he did brilliantly not getting intimidated but Silva cost Silva this match.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WEIDMAN said:


> At the UFC Fan Expo Q&A, Chael Sonnen listed down a list of demands for his next UFC contract. They're pure gold.
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking love you Chael :lol





Premium Walls said:


> Oh my god :lmao


not even slightly funny :kobe Sonnen is a joke.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rush said:


> not even slightly funny :kobe Sonnen is a joke.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Weidman dropped his hands against Silva...


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Yea but Weidman can do it and get away with it because he is the GOAT 

Seriously though, I have never been as happy to see a fighter get KO'd. Silva the "disrespectful piece of shit" got exactly what he deserved.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rush said:


> not even slightly funny :kobe Sonnen is a joke.


C'mon now Rush. Crack a smile every once in a while.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He just doesn't understand the gangster glory that is Chael.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

Real gangsta muhfuggaz can hold on for one more minute against a guy with 9 toes :jordan2


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So, in order for him to be a gangster all he had to do was hold on for one more minute? Mkay.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I can crack a smile, Chael is just a boring cunt with his stupid, repetitive, fake act.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

If you haven't seen Miesha Tate's pictures from the body issue yet you should check them out. I didn't need evidence of how gorgeous she was but it's nice to have.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

There's another pic of her where you can actually see her ass. It's rather nice, I must say. Meisha is hit or miss for me. Sometimes she looks hot, other times she looks like a ******. It's weird.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

Premium Walls said:


> So, in order for him to be a gangster all he had to do was hold on for one more minute? Mkay.


Yeah, since he would have won the title and fulfilled the promise he made to his dying father instead of coming in second place yet again.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So, had Chael held on for one more minute he somehow would have won the title and thus fulfilled the promise he made to his dad. Your logic befuddles me.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

Premium Walls said:


> So, had Chael held on for one more minute he somehow would have won the title and thus fulfilled the promise he made to his dad. Your logic befuddles me.


You must be the high one, since you don't even know the rules of the fucking sport :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Ohhhhhh, I thought you were referring to the fight with Jones when Jones snapped his toe. I thought that's what you were referring to with the 9 toes comment. 


:asilva


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

Premium Walls said:


> Ohhhhhh, I thought you were referring to the fight with Jones when Jones snapped his toe. I thought that's what you were referring to with the 9 toes comment.
> 
> 
> :asilva


That's what I was typing about the whole time, meng.

Chael winning the belt of off Bones because his toe was BAH GAWD BROKEN IN HALF would have been the storybook troll ending and Chael would have gotten Roddy to write some great promos out of it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

We'll never know for sure what would have happened. Jones may have worked through it, he did until the end of the round and didn't even feel it at the time.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Premium Walls said:


> We'll never know for sure what would have happened. Jones may have worked through it, he did until the end of the round and didn't even feel it at the time.


Jones wouldnt have been given the option of continuing. Once they separated and the toe was seen, Chael would get the belt.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Might not have even been seen. Rogan was the first to notice and he wasn't even close to being the first one in the cage. Unlikely though b/c i can't see everyone being that incompetant.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> If you haven't seen Miesha Tate's pictures from the body issue yet you should check them out. I didn't need evidence of how gorgeous she was but it's nice to have.


They're good. I've always found Tate more attractive than Ronda and this seals it.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

'sources' say Anderson wants his rematch superbowl weekend

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/7/9/4509582/ufc-162-report-anderson-silva-wants-rematch-chris-weidman-in-february-2014-mma-news

book it Dana


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

I've been waiting to get into MMA, which upcoming fights would you guys recommend?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

nemesisdivina said:


> I've been waiting to get into MMA, which upcoming fights would you guys recommend?


FOX Sports 1 1 is August 17th. I recommend starting with that event. It is a great card and it's free.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Indeed. Chael is going to smash Shogun, it's going to be epic.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This week's TTTHS is fucking awesome. Frankie Edgar :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^was waiting for that all week, knew it wouldnt disappoint.

Andy Ogle is out of FS1, Conor McGregor v Max Holloway instead, much tastier fight


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

WEIDMAN said:


> This week's TTTHS is fucking awesome. Frankie Edgar :lol


LOL good stuff but......

Prebek > TommyToeHold.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Brian Stann retires, on the special edition of MMA Hour now. 

Ariel was teasing us with breaking news yesterday and to tune in. Hardly breaking news but all the best to Stann.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I don't think I could retire after a loss. It would just seem like quiting. I understand guys like Liddell, Couture and Toto but not Stann or Hominick.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Stann is gonna be alright. He's a good ambassador for the sport, and he's actually a good analyst on Fuel.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Gotta respect a man who puts his family first like that.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Stann seems to have so much more to offer than wearing out his body in the octagon. He probably realized he'd never again be a world champion and choose to instead pursue other options. Can't fault the guy for putting family and health above all else. Sucks to see him retire but going out this way is much more admirable than fighting till he's a joke like like Pulver.

Edit:

In other news: SILVA throws fight after taking pay off from Nike...

http://www.cagedinsider.com/ufc/rumor-circulating-brazil-media-on-silva-taking-nike-payoff/

For that amount of money I'd dropped the fight too. Just another conspiracy theory being thrown around.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

TCE said:


> LOL good stuff but......
> 
> Prebek > TommyToeHold.


naaawww bro,
I find the prebek stuff mildly amusing at best, really boring at worst. TTTHS is knocking out good to great shows on a weekly basis, and his Diaz bros are much funnier. The GSP 'Usual Suspects' thing they did while back was just about the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

First off, Tommy Toe Hold DESTROYS Prebek. And second, that Anderson Nike rumor is fucking retarded. Anderson got cocky and got knocked the fuck out. People need to accept it for what it is. Why would Nike pay Anderson to lose his title? It makes no sense. They stand to make more off of him with the title, especially with the super fights they could have had. If anyone honestly believes that, then you are legitimately retarded and I feel for your family.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TTTHS is far better the prebek. I can't get into prebek tbh.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Ah I'm vice versa. I think TTHS is okay but has nothing on Prebek. His voice is irritating, he uses the same shit every week, or at least nearly every week. Diaz bros saying 'wha, wha, wha' nearly every episode and Anderson doing the mumbling in every episode. Also Dana White is on most talking about how he's going to the moon or the ocean, funny at first, but got boring as fuck quickly.

Prebek has great ideas, the Seagal goes to Serra and Weidmans camp was fucking hilarious, breaking his arm and that. GSP being abducted by aliens as he said all this on Joe Rogan's podcast. Wand/Shogun in the hot tub at Diaz's house, which was inspired by their famous photo. Jones/Silva forced to fight by Jigsaw and Diaz bros getting pulled over by Seagal. His stuff is fucking hilarious, and everything he does, he did his homework on because he makes a lot of badass references to things that has actually happened in the MMA world. Not to mention, he does all the voices/impersonations himself, that's impressive, he's extremely talented. The animations are good to.

Prebek all day.

Edit: I mean guys, how can you not find this funny?

Original - Rener





Prebek





Guys a fucking genius.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao Fucking A


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He does a great Rener, no doubt about that. But TTH has had me in tears from laughing on multiple occasions and I re-watch past episodes. I can't say the same for Prebek.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Prebek's novelty wears off quick. Walls is right though. I re-watch several TTTHS videos for a good laugh sometimes, and it's not the same with Prebek.

Props to the guy, he's really talented with voice acting. But I can't get into it as I can with TTTHS.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

At least we can all agree that they are both good for the MMA world. Both bring something different to the table and have different styles of comedy.

How can we all forget about lookoutawhale? He's just as good as well lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Koscheck out of the fight with Maia. Sucks for Maia, he's been on a roll.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Looks like that pesky injury bug has made his return.










Hopefully Maia gets a new fight soon. I wouldn't want to see him sit out another 3-4 months just to fight an 0-2 Koscheck (even though it's an intriguing fight).


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I want to see Maia/Diaz. If it's kept standing Diaz will box him up but if it goes to the ground Maia will probably sub him. It's an interesting fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

anyone going to watch the INvicta PPV tomorrow night? Not going to order the PPV, but might watch some on a stream if I have nothing else to do.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I have zero interest in a roided out Cyborg smashing Coenen.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

^^^ I JUST CAME TO POST THAT


CAN'T FUCKING WAIT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking forward to Pettis/Henderson. Shame for Grant. Hope he gets his shot against the winner. Lots of good fights to look forward to for the rest of the year


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My boy Pettis going to get the belt finally :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sucks for Grant.

Don't like Henderson and don't like Pettis. Would have much prefered if Grant stayed in this fight.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Feel for Grant but it is going to be a better fight now. Grant will face the winner anyway.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> Sucks for Grant.
> 
> Don't like Henderson and don't like Pettis. Would have much prefered if Grant stayed in this fight.


:kobe


----------



## mwat9050 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rush said:


> My boy Pettis going to get the belt finally :mark:


Gonna be very interesting. Henderson has changed his style significantly since their last fight though. I don't see anybody taking the title from him at that weight. He's just too damn big.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> anyone going to watch the INvicta PPV tomorrow night? Not going to order the PPV, but might watch some on a stream if I have nothing else to do.


My roommates sister is fighting on the PPV. Her name is Leslie Smith and she is fighting Jennifer Maia at 125 lbs.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rush. Hendo/Pettis. Betting time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I got Pettis, what do you want the bet to be this time?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Even though Pettis is a beast, Henderson is a more intelligent fighter now and will out point Pettis this time around. Whether Pettis wins or loses, they should do Pettis/Aldo next.

After mulling it over the past week, I am fairly certain that SIlva didn't want to win the fight and gave the belt to Weidman. I know I'll be the minority but I think he didn't want Weidman to grind out a decision and wanted a definitive win for Weidman to have. Weidman was his first opponent that didn't "disrespect" him and he was done. I would go as far to say that he will lose all of his fights to get out of his contract.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

:kobe


One, Anderson isn't going to risk bodily harm by throwing all his fights from here on out. Two, if he wanted to get out of his contract he could just say he's retiring. Plenty of fighters have done that. And yes, Anderson is different and Dana would probably try to fight it because of who it is but at the end of the day he'd have to let him go because he let so many other guys retire and you can't force someone to fight, Dana has said it himself. Third, why the fuck would he sign a 10 fight deal if he planned on throwing the fights? And finally, it's disrespectful of you to think that Anderson would do such a thing when you really think about it. He's an honorable guy, I'd be willing to bet my house he would never dishonor himself and the people who helped him get to where he is by doing so. Your logic on this makes no sense.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Can see the Anderson meme now Walls. ISNT GOING TO RISK BODILY HARM, BECOMES MMA FIGHTER.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure if you're serious Myers :lol

Luckily for you, :asilva is the biggest troll on earth and is getting his rematch despite saying he didn't want it. The rematch will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

love Pettis but my money is going on Bendo decisioning the shit out of him, he's just evolved way too much since their last fight.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Benson by way of Hendercision. Great fight though, and I'll be rooting for Pettis. Who would've thought it'd take 3 years to make that rematch after how it went down?

Sucks for TJ. Conspiracy theorists running wild.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Grant only suffering a concussion adds fuel to the conspiracy fire. There a lot of weird circumstances here. I wouldn't be surprised if Grant got payed off to pull out. A Condit 143 situation again.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, can't take an x-ray to show a concussion.

But I'm 99.99999% sure it's legit. Dana has done some slimey things in his life, but even I don't think he would stoop this low. One whistleblower would hurt the UFC huge. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

RKing85 said:


> yeah, can't take an x-ray to show a concussion.
> 
> But I'm 99.99999% sure it's legit. Dana has done some slimey things in his life, but even I don't think he would stoop this low. One whistleblower would hurt the UFC huge. Not worth the risk.


Agreed at least with 143 they publicly acknowledged that Condit got payed off so GSP could fight Diaz.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

if anyone wants to read something retarded go onto MMAforum where they're discussing the outcome of a match between Weidman and Jones and giving it majority to Weidman.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hendercision :lmao

But i'm on the boat that thinks Bendo has got it this time around. Should be an awesome fight though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Possibly-Jupes said:


> if anyone wants to read something retarded go onto MMAforum where they're discussing the outcome of a match between Weidman and Jones and giving it majority to Weidman.



Yeah, it's ridiculous. Jones would smash Weidman.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still haven't see Weidman fight so I have no way to tell how good he actually is but I have a hard time thinking anyone can beat Jon Jones right now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jones smashes anyone and everyone. I feel bad for Gustafsson. He's going to get killed come September.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I could beat Jones with ease but it wouldn't be fair to him. I'm not supposed to fight mortals.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You have ARN in your avatar, so you always win by default McQueen (Y)


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Silva to take another dive Dec 28th against Weidman, at least he can get another large payday out of it. Tate/Rousey will be the co-main event.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The weird thing is dispite Anderson losing I was way more excited for Silva/Sonnen 2.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Silva should have went for the big money super fights before the rematch. The superfights wont be as big of a deal when he is coming off two losses.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

UFC 168 is gonna be HUGE. I expect it to break the 1 million buy mark easy with :rousey and Meisha fighting coming off of TUF as a co-main.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Myers said:


> Silva to take another dive Dec 28th against Weidman, at least he can get another large payday out of it. Tate/Rousey will be the co-main event.



A page or two back I broke down why your views on this are completely insane.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Weidman vs Silva II takes place December 28th at MGM Grand Garden Arena! Rousey vs Tate will be the co-main event!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that show is going to do a massive PPV number.

Cause Rousey/Tate will bring in a whole different audience than Silva/Weidman.

Bare minimum 850,000 PPV buys, but I think it breaks a million without too much difficulty. I'll guess around 1.1 million

And I will be picking Anderson come fight time.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Good job for Coenen to last 4 rounds against Cyborg.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

That December 28th event will be f'n HUGE. I fully expect it to break or at least get close to 1 mil buys. Weidman-Silva II and Rousey-Tate II will surely do that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

Is it easy for a total newbie to MMA to get into it if he is really curious about it? Because I am curious about I just I don't know since I am new to it and haven't watched anything of it I am not invested as deeply into it but I would like to be if possible. Any helps or suggestions on how to start my journey into MMA? Please and thank you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd recommend looking at that poster above your post :mark:


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

McQueen said:


> I'd recommend looking at that poster above your post :mark:




Isn't that a UFC PPV though?


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

tigermaskfan23 said:


> Is it easy for a total newbie to MMA to get into it if he is really curious about it? Because I am curious about I just I don't know since I am new to it and haven't watched anything of it I am not invested as deeply into it but I would like to be if possible. Any helps or suggestions on how to start my journey into MMA? Please and thank you.


The best card to start with would be the original Ultimate Fighter Finale. 

http://gorillavid.in/eimrlggtx9v2

And although most of the fighters on the card have retired it might entice you to watch some other old cards that they are on.


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

Just asking if I am able to get into MMA would and I get its a video game but I feel I might get a better recommendation to playing it in here. But would you all suggest if i get into MMA for me to maybe try out playing UFC Undisputed 3 so I can play UFC in video game form?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Watch Silva/Forrest, Henderson/Edgar 1, Shogun/Henderson, Velasquez/BROCK and BROCK/Carwin.

Those fights will get you into MMA. I would definitely recommend you watching UFC on FS 1 August 17th. That card is going to be freaking incredible.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

start by watching the fights that have won FOTY from various publications. Then the ones that have been praised highly. Then move onto watching a full event, UFC on Fox Sports 1 is coming up, has a great card and it is free


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

tigermaskfan23 said:


> Is it easy for a total newbie to MMA to get into it if he is really curious about it? Because I am curious about I just I don't know since I am new to it and haven't watched anything of it I am not invested as deeply into it but I would like to be if possible. Any helps or suggestions on how to start my journey into MMA? Please and thank you.


Try and find Pride Fighting Championship Bushido 8

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

why Bushido 8? literally don't remember anything from that card at all.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> The B.J. fight, I was having fun just beating on him, he was talking a little bit of trash, so I figured I might just hurt him a little bit more.


Rory is a psycho :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I read that earlier today too. I love the whole American Psycho thing he's got going. Plus, Penn's an asshole. I'm sure it was fun to beat on him for 15 mins. I've always said Rory didn't finish him on purpose and just wanted to beat on him more because there were a few times in that fight that he could have finished BJ but he backed up and then went back at him. Guess I was right.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rory could've definitely finished Penn in the second if he turned it up. Penn was shelled up in a corner with Rory treating him as a punching bag the majority of the fight. It was hard to watch to be honest.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Wasn't hard for me to watch at all. Penn's a dick and I always love watching him get smashed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Going to be a happysad day when Rory beats the shit out of GSP, if they ever fight.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm fairly confidant Rory takes GSP if they fought in a year's time. And I think GSP knows this too.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

BJ Penn's fans make me hate him. They are the biggest nuthuggers.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Try and find Pride Fighting Championship Bushido 8


Why the hell would you want someone new to the sport to start with a dead company? That would be like telling a new wrestling fan to go watch ECW.

I suggest starting with watching FOX Sports 1 1 on August 17th. A great card and it's free.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Why would it matter if the company is dead or not? Pride had a bunch of great fights.



Tommy does The Sack this week dressed as The Ultimate Warrior. Not much more needs to be said.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think you mean Bushido 9. That was the one with the tournaments that won a lot of Event of the Year awards from various websites.

Pride 10 is also outstanding.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

S&M Walls said:


> Why would it matter if the company is dead or not? Pride had a bunch of great fights.


It matters because if they watch PRIDE and get interested that will never happen again. They used different rules, company doesn't exist and most of the fighters don't even fight anymore. Not to mention fixed fights, a lack of drug testing and possible Russian mob ties. PRIDE is an awful example of what MMA should be.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Only a select few attraction fights were fixed. Who gives a shit if there was no drug testing? The fights were still awesome more often than not. And just because there are no knees/kicks to the head of a downed opponent these days, that doesn't mean he can't enjoy the fights. 


Watch Pride, seriously. Some of the best fights of all time were during that era and if you want to get into MMA you'd be robbing yourself of a giant chunk of MMA's history if you don't.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Coleman, Goodridge and Rampage have all admitted stuff was fixed. Hell Cro Cop fought Del Rio in a mask and fake knocked him out. They rigged tournaments for Wanderlei. PRIDE to me is to MMA's history what the XFL is to football. It was a joke and very few fighters made it out with their dignity.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just watch Fedor and Shogun's fights in Pride. Also, watch the Wandy/Rampage trilogy. There's some great fights in Pride, so I would recommend watching a couple from there.

Also watch Takanori Gomi vs. Nick Diaz when Diaz was high as FUCK while fighting :diaz


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

I agree watching Pride isn't going to give him a modern MMA expierence. Pride was great for what it was the best in MMA with a slight side show attraction and seedy underbelly but if he wants to get into MMA now then watching a few of the latest events and the next few cards would be the best way to go then backlogging fighters he becomes intrigued by wouldn't be a bad idea. Pride had a whole different astmosphere from the entrances and shouting lady, to the rules, the use of a ring instead of a cage,open weight tournaments, round times, and weight differences it would introduce him to something great but not what MMA is but what but was.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

S&M Walls said:


> I'm fairly confidant Rory takes GSP if they fought in a year's time. And I think GSP knows this too.


Likewise. Wonder if they will actually fight. 



Dark Church said:


> Why the hell would you want someone new to the sport to start with a dead company? That would be like telling a new wrestling fan to go watch ECW.
> 
> I suggest starting with watching FOX Sports 1 1 on August 17th. A great card and it's free.





S&M Walls said:


> Only a select few attraction fights were fixed. Who gives a shit if there was no drug testing? The fights were still awesome more often than not. And just because there are no knees/kicks to the head of a downed opponent these days, that doesn't mean he can't enjoy the fights.
> 
> 
> Watch Pride, seriously. Some of the best fights of all time were during that era and if you want to get into MMA you'd be robbing yourself of a giant chunk of MMA's history if you don't.


Don't even bother listening to Dark Church's garbage opinions on PRIDE. Not worth it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dark Church has his points PRIDE is the WWE of MMA. Rigged finishes and payouts. Watch guys from Pride fight in the UFC, most of them can't hang.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's fucking stupid to dismiss Pride like that. Yeah, SOME fights were rigged, but the ones that matter weren't. Also doesn't change the fact that there were some amazing fights in Pride that MMA fans absolutely have to watch.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Dark Church has his points PRIDE is the WWE of MMA. Rigged finishes and payouts. Watch guys from Pride fight in the UFC, most of them can't hang.


like who? Wanderlei was already on the backend of his career and has been middling in the UFC but he does have some important wins. Cro Cop was never the same after the Gonzaga KO, and injuries really fucked the end of his career, Dan Henderson has had a pretty successful UFC career, Shogun won the title so he's had a fairly successful career, Rampage has a pretty successful UFC career also winning the belt, Big Nog has had a pretty successful career, Lil Nog has done alright in the UFC, Gomi has had a middling UFC career but his losses are to top guys + a shitty wrong decision vs Sanchez.

Honestly the only guy you can talk about not being as good in the UFC is Cro Cop and he was injured a ton.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah a bunch of guys with poor records in the UFC. Once these guys had to start actually fighting great fighters it didn't go so well for them. Even Shogun and Nogueira who won titles have bad overall records in the UFC and neither had a single title defense. Neither got another title shot either. Rampage did well but he had left PRIDE before he even came to the UFC. PRIDE was simply a gimmick company with a lot of overrated fighters who have been exposed.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Who was around that time in the UFC still has a great career? Couture, Lidell, hughes, Penn, Pulver, Franklin, Griffin, Leben, and Diaz were all top stars during the same time of Pride and all of there careers started to slide at the same time. Hell Liddell was the UFC golden boy at the time and he lost the title to a pride fighter. Franklin lost his title to a pride fighter too.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Myers said:


> Who was around that time in the UFC still has a great career? Couture, Lidell, hughes, Penn, Pulver, Franklin, Griffin, Leben, and Diaz were all top stars during the same time of Pride and all of there careers started to slide at the same time. Hell Liddell was the UFC golden boy at the time and he lost the title to a pride fighter. Franklin lost his title to a pride fighter too.


GSP, Frank Mir, Rashad Evans, Vitor Belfort and Michael Bisping are all still top ten guys in the UFC that were around then. Three of them have been champion. Also Leben has never been a top guy. He has only sniffed a title shot twice and got his ass kicked both times. Anderson is not really a PRIDE guy and Rampage's only title defense was against another PRIDE guy. Since he lost his title he has been very average.

What about three other guys who were supposed to be great from PRIDE? Sokodju, Kang and Herring were all supposed to be top ten and fizzled out quick. An entire company with dozens of fighters and a handful have been successful since then. I'm not making this stuff up even the "great" Shogun is 5-5 in the UFC. Cro Cop did nothing in the UFC except get KTFO by Gonzaga, Mir, Schaub and Nelson. Finally any company that employed Bob Sapp who is known for throwing fights is a joke.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Yeah a bunch of guys with poor records in the UFC. Once these guys had to start actually fighting great fighters it didn't go so well for them. Even Shogun and Nogueira who won titles have bad overall records in the UFC and neither had a single title defense. Neither got another title shot either. Rampage did well but he had left PRIDE before he even came to the UFC. PRIDE was simply a gimmick company with a lot of overrated fighters who have been exposed.


Shogun had a bad record? The fuck? Since when is 21-7 a bad record? And by the way, look back to those 7 losses, only 5 of which are in the UFC. They're ALL to top tier fighters. He fought Forrest the first time with completely fucked up knees. Proved that he could beat Forrest by KO'ing him at UFC 134. Shogun knocked the FUCK out of Lyoto Machida when he was considered unbeatable, and the MAJORITY of people scored the first fight for Shogun as well. After that, he got murdered by Jon Jones, but that's really no big deal, because Jones is the greatest light heavyweight of all time and he murders everyone else as well. Lost a fight to Dan Henderson, another PRIDE veteran, where you could've made a clear case for a draw. And then lost to Gustafsson who's going to be fighting Jones in September.

Sorry, but how is that a poor record? Please explain to me how on earth you can say that "Once these guys had to start actually fighting great fighters it didn't go so well for them", when most PRIDE guys who came over have only lost to TOP tier fighters in the UFC bar someone like Cro Cop. The MAJORITY of Pride guys have had successful careers in the UFC which completely validates their careers in Pride. 

I'm not a Pride fan. Hell, I've never in my life sat through a whole PRIDE event. I didn't even watch MMA back when Pride was running. But it's stupid of you to dismiss it as some bush league shit, because it clearly wasn't. Just ask Chuck Liddell when he got fucked by Rampage in the Pride Grand Prix. If the fact that a Pride guy in Rampage were going toe to toe with Chuck Liddell can't convince you of this, I don't really know what else can.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry, I'm going to have to chime in on this Pride/UFC discussion. Pride was around when I started watching in early 2004 and I have to say, their talent at the time owned the UFC's. 

The UFC made a deal with Pride, for Dana's golden boy Chuck Liddell to join the Pride Grand Prix. All UFC fans thought it would be Wanderlei/Liddell in the final but Rampage smashed Chuck and knocked him out of the tournament. Rampage ended up eating classic Wand knees in the final and losing for the second time to him. 

You really think fucking Tim Sylvia or Andrei Arlovski, who at the time were the poster boys to the UFC HW division would have come over to Pride and beat Fedor? Sylvia was subbed by Big Nog (Pride fighter) when Nog came to the UFC as well, and they both eventually fought Fedor, and both were finished in the first round. And I'm not a big fan of Fedor either, but facts are facts.

Cro Cop lost his step when he came to the UFC but how is Mark Hunt (K1 and Pride fighter) doing in the UFC again? He was beat by JDS, but JDS wasn't around (in the UFC) when Pride was around anyway and he's the second best HW in the world right now and Hunt held his own in that fight.

To say Pride was a gimmick organization with loads of overrated fighters who have been exposed is a complete joke. Exposed by what exactly, UFC fighters? No. The only thing that exposed them is constant injuries and age. UFC had good talent back then but Pride had better.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WEIDMAN said:


> Rory could've definitely finished Penn in the second if he turned it up. Penn was shelled up in a corner with Rory treating him as a punching bag the majority of the fight. It was hard to watch to be honest.


I still think Rory's overrated, if he can beat Ellenberger, he'll make a believer out of me. But even then, all Rory's doing is killing contenders considering he won't fight GSP.

Also, what do people think the chances of Hendricks dethroning GSP is?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I know i said to ignore DC but i can't resist b/c he's a fucking clown. 



Dark Church said:


> Yeah a bunch of guys with poor records in the UFC. Once these guys had to start actually fighting great fighters it didn't go so well for them. Even Shogun and Nogueira who won titles have bad overall records in the UFC and neither had a single title defense. Neither got another title shot either. Rampage did well but he had left PRIDE before he even came to the UFC. PRIDE was simply a gimmick company with a lot of overrated fighters who have been exposed.


Shogun is 5-5 but look at his losses. First to Griffin when his knees were shot, a wrong decision vs Machida, and then he's lost to Jon Jones who is a beast, Henderson who is on TRT, and Gustaffson who is also a beast. The only poor fight he had was against Griffin. You're nothing but a blind hater if you can't see that. 

Big Nog, lost the title when he had staph, broke his arm in the other fight with Mir andlost to Cain and Werdum who are both legit top 3 guys. Werdum is another PRIDE guy as well. 

How does Rampage leaving Pride and having 1 fight elsewhere suddenly not make him a PRIDE guy? you're talking out of your ass b/c you have nothing. Cro Cop is the only top PRIDE guy who absolutely failed in the UFC. 

Sokodju had 5 pro fights and only 2 in Pride before coming to the UFC. How is that a top 10 guy? Like at all? Kang wasn't a top guy and neither was Herring

also Anderson had 5 fights in PRIDE, how the fuck does that not make you a Pride guy?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeeeeah, I was going to break it down myself but I was too lazy to write it out like you did Rush.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> I still think Rory's overrated, if he can beat Ellenberger, he'll make a believer out of me. But even then, all Rory's doing is killing contenders considering he won't fight GSP.
> 
> Also, what do people think the chances of Hendricks dethroning GSP is?


I see Rory out landing Ellenberger and jabbing the fuck outta him to win a decision to be honest. Ellenberger is kind of like Dan Henderson in that respect. Strong wrestling with big power in his hands. Of course Jake can win with one punch, but I mostly go with technical strikers over power hitters. It's not exactly easy to land a big hook.

I think Hendricks has more of a chance then people are giving him credit for. I wouldn't really be shocked if Hendricks won. Although I can see Hendricks just getting jabbed to death for 5 rounds ala Koscheck.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jake will gas 4 mins into the fight, especially with Rory pushing the pace and making him work all the time. Rory will either finish him in the 2nd or 3rd or win a dominating decision. I don't think Hendricks will beat GSP, at all. I think GSP will grapplefuck him like he does everyone else.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Rush said:


> I know i said to ignore DC but i can't resist b/c he's a fucking clown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sokodju was ranked as a top ten LHW by many sites before he came to the UFC. Apparently beating Lil Nog and Arona made him a beast.

If you want to dissect Shogun's losses how about his wins? Coleman who he was losing a decision to until he finished him late. Liddell who was at the end of his career. Machida was good I have no counter. Griffin's wife was having a baby and he was in Brazil and very distracted. Then there is Brandon Vera who was fired and only got the fight because Thiago Silva failed a drug test and Shogun refused to fight Glover. Shogun almost lost to Vera and it took everything he had to beat a middle of the pack guy. Shogun is mediocre at best.

Anderson hadn't fight in PRIDE since 2004 and had four of his fights in 2002. It would be like considering Clay Guida a Strikeforce guy.

Rampage I am wrong about if I said he wasn't a PRIDE guy.

Gomi tanked as well by the way. He was supposed to be one of the best LW's and he got submitted in three of his first four fights. His most impressive win is seriously Mac Danzig.

The list of PRIDE guys who haven't been that successful is a lot longer than the list of ones who have. I guess I will join Chael Sonnen in having my opinion that PRIDE is a joke.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sokoudjou was rubbish. He had hype, that doesn't mean anything. Just means that some people are quick to bandwagon a bloke. 

Shogun is mediocre? :lmao He's easily a top 10 fighter at LHW.

I'd say Tyson Griffin is his most impressive win and look at his losses, Florian who was #2 in the UFC at the time, Guida and Diaz. No shame in any of those losses. Then there was the robbery vs Sanchez. His first fight in the UFC was also 3 years on from the end of PRIDE. Not many blokes who are fighting now were that young in PRIDE. thats where their prime was. 

Guida only had 2 fights in Strikeforce, all up a time period of 4 months. Silva had 5 fights across a 2 year period. Sure he has had more fights and more success in the UFC but that doesn't discount the fact he was in Pride awhile. 

Lets face it, if you find yourself agreeing with Sonnen on many things then :downing


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That story :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Shogun is still top 10, but he's definitly in the lower parts of that. 8 or 9.

Jones, Machida, Evans, Teixeira, Henderson, Davis are all without question better than Rua.

Gustaffson, Nogueira, Bader, and Mousasi would be around Rua at this point I feel.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

RKing85 said:


> Shogun is still top 10, but he's definitly in the lower parts of that. 8 or 9.
> 
> Jones, Machida, Evans, Teixeira, Henderson, Davis are all without question better than Rua.
> 
> Gustaffson, Nogueira, Bader, and Mousasi would be around Rua at this point I feel.


The guy that just beat him in dominating fashion and is #1 contender is just around him?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

This is easily the best Sack yet, in my opinion. Him fighting Cookie Monster was amazing :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

> *REPORT: NEW SUSPECT ARRESTED IN CONNECTION WITH 2004 DISAPPEARANCE OF VITOR BELFORT’S SISTER*
> 
> Another individual suspected of participating in the kidnapping and murder of Vitor Belfort’s sister has been taken into custody, according to a report from Brazilian newspaper Diario do Grande ABC.
> 
> ...


So Brazilian police has caught another suspect who participated in the kidnapping of Vitor's sisters kidnapping and murder.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Apparently UFC 162 did around 600,000-700,000 buys, according to MMASupermecy on Twitter. I'd say a very solid buyrate considering no one knew who Weidman even was.

The rematch is going to do HUGE business. Second highest UFC buyrate in history for sure.


----------



## ChaelSonnen (Mar 14, 2013)

Sonnen is gonna DESTROY Shogun. 
C'mon, give Chael another title shot!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

forgot Gustaffson just beat Rua. Too many damn fights these days.

This weekend I got Johnson, MacDonald, Carmouche, and Lawler on the main card, but I will probably skip this card.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Some random news over the last few days.

Cormier/Nelson is set for UFC 166 as the co-main event

Sonnen signed a new deal and wants to drop down to MW after his fight with Shogun.

Rousey has been added to the cast of Expendables III.

Brian Stann will replace Joe Rogan at the next UFC PPV.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rogan not commentating is severely disappointing. Never feels the same without him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Boetsch/Rockhold has been added to 166 as well. That card is stacked.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone see Uriah Hall's fight from Sonnen vs Shogun card got moved to the prelims? Really stupid if that stays the case.. the kid is an attraction and at least deserves to be on the main card.. They really had to make room on the main card for the 5 star attraction that is Brad Pickett vs. Michael McDonald smh


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Does Chael think he can get a shot at Weidman?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Anyone see Uriah Hall's fight from Sonnen vs Shogun card got moved to the prelims? Really stupid if that stays the case.. the kid is an attraction and at least deserves to be on the main card.. They really had to make room on the main card for the 5 star attraction that is Brad Pickett vs. Michael McDonald smh


What are you talking about? McDonald/Pickett has a high probability of being FOTN. That is an EXCELLENT fight and it's most likely going to outshine all the other fights on the card. 

Also, there are no "prelims" so to speak for the FS1 card. Besides the 3 fights on Facebook, all the rest of the card will be on the FS1 broadcast anyway. So all the fights besides the Facebook ones will be considered as main card fights.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pickett/McDonald will be awesome and Uriah Hall is facing John Howard, a bloke who hasn't fought in the UFC for ages b/c he is mediocre. 

FOTN will be hotly contested on that fox card. Pickett has 3 FOTN and 1 KOTN in 5 fights, McDonald has 1 FOTN and 1 KOTN in 5 fights, Lauzon is the fight bonus god with 5 FOTN, 6 SOTN, and 1 KOTN, Faber has a bunch of bonus awards from UFC and WEC. Should be a great night of fights.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> Anyone see Uriah Hall's fight from Sonnen vs Shogun card got moved to the prelims? Really stupid if that stays the case.. the kid is an attraction and at least deserves to be on the main card.. They really had to make room on the main card for the 5 star attraction that is Brad Pickett vs. Michael McDonald smh


Conor McGregors fight is also down as a prelim. The order of the fights for this card doesnt make a lot of sense.

It is still a stacked card, especially for a free TV card.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

^ Yeah i just realized Josh Samman pulled out of the fight and Uriah is now fighting John Howard.. I see why it got moved to prelims now but I still would like to see the fight on the main card even though it's all free TV anyway, just how I prefer the main cards to be booked. I always want to see the biggest names fight highest on the card but the UFC has a knack for throwing in an odd fight on the main card and putting some bigger names on the prelims to appease the people that don't "buy" the PPV.

And Conor McGregor>>>


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McDonald is a much bigger name than Hall. Its not even close. Despite the hype he's got off TUF, he still didn't win it while McDonald is 4-1 in the UFC, that 1 loss being for the interim title vs Barao. The card is stacked, look at the guys "below" them on the card. Mike Brown is a former WEC title holder, Siler is 3-1 in the UFC, Brandao and Pineda are also about 5 fights into their UFC careers.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

You might be able to make a case for McGregor/Holloway going above Pickett/McDonald - although it would be pretty hard, considering Pickett and McDonald are top 5 BW's, and the fight has a good chance of being FOTN - but Hall/Howard (or Samman)? That's asinine.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MCGREGOR

Guy is money.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^Dana thinks so






theres no real prelims/main card for FS1 anyway since the whole thing is on the same channel, I think its like 6 hours overall, just makes that fight slightly earlier in the evening.
edit- derp, been pointed out


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> ^ Yeah i just realized Josh Samman pulled out of the fight and Uriah is now fighting John Howard.. I see why it got moved to prelims now but I still would like to see the fight on the main card even though it's all free TV anyway, just how I prefer the main cards to be booked. I always want to see the biggest names fight highest on the card but the UFC has a knack for throwing in an odd fight on the main card and putting some bigger names on the prelims to appease the people that don't "buy" the PPV.
> 
> And Conor McGregor>>>


I don't think you're getting it. There are NO prelims on that card. There's only Facebook fights, and then the rest of the card is basically the main card.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Those would be considered the prelims for the event, then. They just aren't on FX or whatever. There are fights on FB generally before each ppv and those are considered prelims. This would be no different.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Rush said:


> McDonald is a much bigger name than Hall. Its not even close. Despite the hype he's got off TUF, he still didn't win it while McDonald is 4-1 in the UFC, that 1 loss being for the interim title vs Barao. The card is stacked, look at the guys "below" them on the card. Mike Brown is a former WEC title holder, Siler is 3-1 in the UFC, Brandao and Pineda are also about 5 fights into their UFC careers.


You're analysing this as a hardcore MMA fan. I think more casual people would be interested in Uriah Hall right now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Being on then subequently losing TUF still doesn't make Hall a bigger name than a bloke who just fought for the title.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hall's fight is still in the main card.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

So it looks like Roy Jones Jr. will be fighting Rampage Jackson going head-to-head with UFC's UFC 168 event in late December. 

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/07/quinton-jackson-vs-roy-jones-jr-boxing-bout-targeted-for-year-end-ppv


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

:lmao WHAT?!


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Being planned for the same month doesnt mean it is going head to head.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rampage is going to get lit up and it's going to be hilarious.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Anything involving Rampage just sounds terrible even if its a Boxing v MMA bout..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ, Rampage is going to get absolutely obliterated. In an MMA match, he absolutely has a chance, but in a pure boxing match, he's going to get killed. 

I'll be patiently waiting for the time when Rampage completely forgets it's a boxing match, and throws a leg kick or some shit :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

WEIDMAN said:


> Jesus fucking christ, Rampage is going to get absolutely obliterated. In an MMA match, he absolutely has a chance, but in a pure boxing match, he's going to get killed.
> 
> I'll be patiently waiting for the time when Rampage completely forgets it's a boxing match, and *throws a leg kick or some shit *:lol



Rampage throwing a leg kick? :kobe


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

S&M Walls said:


> Rampage throwing a leg kick? :kobe


He threw couple in the Jones and Glover fights. They're hardly prevalent, but I'm talking more Rampage completely forgetting it's a Boxing match and throwing something illegal thinking it's MMA :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Weak card tomorrow, but I'll still watch. Guillard/Danzig and Macdonald/Ellenberger should be great.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Dana said viTor belfoRT's next fight will be against Tim Kennedy in Brazil. Have to love how Dana is bitching about accusations towards vitor but refuses to book him in the US. Won't mean anything when vitor finishes him in the first.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Belfort/Kennedy? The fuck? :lol

That fight makes no sense whatsoever rankings wise.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HOUSEY :rousey


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Goddamn :datass

As far as tonight goes:

Johnson by Decision
Macdonald by Decision
Lawler By 2nd round TKO
Carmouche By Decision


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

LOL, the best part is the Weidman sig pic after all the Rousey pics. He's like dayaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

missed the tapology deadline, shit doesnt even start for hours, gay.

anyway I got 
Johnson - dec
Rory - 3rd tko
Lawler - 1st tko
Caramouche - dec

Rory Mac v Ellenberger is the only one Im anyway psyched for.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Man did Guillard ever work over little Mac


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

Hopefully they FINALLY get rid of Danzig after this fight; I'm sick of him always seeming to squeak out a win when his head is on the chopping block


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

I think Guillard just knocked Mac Danzig out of the UFC.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Masvidal vs Chiesa is fight of the night so far.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Tapped at the VERY last second there :lol

Good prelims tonight.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive always liked Chiesa, he looked great in the first, shitty way to lose but he was getting tooled in the second.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I can't see the clock watching in standing definition. Is anyone else having this problem?

And Carmouche conquers...


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Brutal victory for Carmouche. The Girl-Rilla just ground-n-pounded Andrade.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

good fights so far.

FUCK YEAH RUTHLESS


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

170 is easily my favorite division at this point. Lawler looked great, and hopefully Rory walks through Ellenberger and we get Rory/GSP. 

Glad my boy Guillard picked up the W tonight. He is what he is, he will never be a title contender, but he is exciting to watch always.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lawler looked great tonight. This card has been very good so far (Y)

Rory/Ellenberger time :mark:


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Loved Robbie Lawler's headkick. Good performance by him.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

What a waste. Ellenberger needed to go for more takedowns to close the distance. Should have tried to at least get him clinched against the cage more so he could pop off shots and get him when they broke apart. Horrible gameplan by Ellenberger.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> 170 is easily my favorite division at this point. Lawler looked great, and hopefully Rory walks through Ellenberger and we get Rory/GSP.
> 
> Glad my boy Guillard picked up the W tonight. He is what he is, he will never be a title contender, but he is exciting to watch always.


Never going to happen. Rory would move up if he ever became #1 condender instead of fighting GSP. It's sad but that's how almost all MMA teamates who are in the same camp think. It's just like how Cormier won't fight Cain.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Very terrible fight. Where does this Rory hype come from?


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

That was a great fight. It was Demetrious Johnson's best performance ever.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Moraga didn't tap and they didn't give him a post-fight interview. It was clearly rigged.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jacare said:


> Moraga didn't tap and they didn't give him a post-fight interview. It was clearly rigged.


Montreal Screwjob...doubt it. Refs can stop it when they see a limb about to come off.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Jacare said:


> Moraga didn't tap and they didn't give him a post-fight interview. It was clearly rigged.


Yeah, I see what you mean. Otherwise Moraga was clearly coasting to a 50-45 UD.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hey, if it was the same judges who had Ed Herman losing all 3 rounds, then yeah, Moraga very may well have won a 50-45.

Didn't see the show, but it sounds like everything that was expected to happen, did happen.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Very terrible fight. Where does this Rory hype come from?


have you never seen him fight before? :hayden3 Rory is a boss.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Rory is the man, poor fight but that was just tactics by Rory and he did well.

I still doubt he'll fight GSP ever.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Very terrible fight. Where does this Rory hype come from?


Because normally he's a destroyer? He played it safe against Jake, without question. Can't say that I blame him but that fight was rather lackluster. I still appreciate his performance, however.


The best part of the night was Rogan calling Rory a spooky psycho :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i don't get how rory having a boring fight has anything to do with his hype. ever seen GSP brother?


that being said GSP beats Rory. fight won't happen though. i'm down for Rory vs. Robbie


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Pretty terrible fight. Jake froze and Rory did nothing.

Lawler looked outstanding though. WW is bordering on LW-levels of stacked.

Nice finish for DJ.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

scrilla said:


> i don't get how rory having a boring fight has anything to do with his hype. ever seen GSP brother?
> 
> 
> that being said GSP beats Rory. fight won't happen though. i'm down for Rory vs. Robbie



Give it a year, year and a half and I'm confidant Rory beats GSP.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

S&M Walls said:


> Give it a year, year and a half and I'm confidant Rory beats GSP.


I don't know, a scared Ellenburger(sp?) took Rory down. GSP will have no problem. If anything I see it being like GSP vs Condit at best or GSP vs Shields at worst.

Anyway I saw Rory fight Penn but that doesn't mean much everyone at WW does that to Penn.

MMA is a "what have you done for me lately" brand of entertainment. Chael didn't come off a year suspension and get a title shot he had to earn it through strong performances. That's how I see fighters from their most recent outing. And I'm not alone in this one the whole place was pissed off.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I still think if Rory focused on his takedown defense for that period of time he would dethrone GSP. I think Rory has a slight advantage over GSP on the feet, especially with a year and a half longer to work on it and if he could stuff the takedowns, GSP is in trouble.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not as high on Rory as a lot of others. He's certainly very talented, and it's hard to argue his position. I just don't see him as a destroyer or some kind of phenom. He's a gifted, hard-working fighter that can probably beat most top 10 talent. Although I'm not sure that I would give him the edge over Maia, Condit, or Hendricks. And if he was to beat them, I suspect that it would be razor-thin.

I can see him becoming a destroyer in years to come, but I don't think it's there right now. He's very effective against top lightweights, and gatekeepers. He had a lot of success early against Condit (at 21, which is, insane). Outside of that, I don't think that he's proven that he can demolish any top WW.

Still, top 5 (maybe 2).


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sure Rory's body is that of Jon Jones if it were welterweight and white.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Possibly-Jupes said:


> I'm sure Rory's body is that of Jon Jones if it were welterweight and white.


Solo change everything about the guy save gender....?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rory is a bad motherfucker and he's proven it before. He just played it safe last night. Part of the blame was on Ellenberger though. Usually, he keeps coming forward and makes it exciting. Last night, he was in a shell and did fuck all, and as a result, Rory was forced to jab him all night. Rory was wary of Ellenbergers power, and rightfully played it safe.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I bet Uriah Hall is going to get smashed on August 17.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Naah. Hall KO's Howard. 

Dude could be a legit beast if he could work his TDD and ground game more. He's been training with Machida at Blackhouse as of late, so hopefully they've helped him.


----------



## J0e th0rnton (Jul 29, 2013)

Rush said:


> have you never seen him fight before? :hayden3 Rory is a boss.


Rush, may i ask, who is that in your avatar?

Rory is boss


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Had no idea there was a UFC show on Saturday, didnt see any ads for it. Is it worth downloading?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not really. Robbie Lawler and Jorge Masvidal fights were good. Herman/Smith was good. Skip MacDonald/Ellenberger. Watch the main-event if you want to see Mighty Mouse dominate and spam takedowns. 

Overall, not really a newsworthy card.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Speaking of having no idea, I had no idea Machida was fighting Davis this saturday until I was watching Saturday night's show and they advertised it. I have no idea how that completely flew under the radar for me, I love Machida.


Off that whole card, the only fights I'm overly interested in are Aldo/Zombie, Machida/Davis and Mccall/Santos but that's on the prelims. I'll still watch the whole thing as I watch everything but those are the only ones I'm looking forward to in advance. Aldo is going to run over Zombie, Machida is going to make Davis look like a fool and I'm pulling for Mccall, dude is awesome but hasn't seemed to be able to pull the trigger yet in the UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Honestly I thought McCall won the first fight with Johnson. Then on top of that the scores were added wrong and now Mouse is the champion.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I've had that thought as well. McCall probably would've won the first fight had it gone to sudden death, but he ended up losing to Benavidez (and DJ) anyway. So it's kind of a mute point.

Big fan of McCall. I don't know anything about Santos but I'd like to think that Creepy will roll through him.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

McCall was just on the MMA Hour. He said Rob Emerson slept with his wife. :no:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought Mccall won the first fight with Mighty Mouse too.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, McCall came out with that news about a week ago. Probably why they got him on the show.

Beyond excited for the Bellator card on Wednesday


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

lolBellator. Rampage/Roy Jone Jr in a boxing match on pay-per-view the same night as UFC 168. That's all that needs to be said about Bellator.

Only talents from Bellator that are worth anything right now are Michael Chandler, Pat Curran, King Mo, and Ben Askren. Chandler especially is a fucking savage. That dude would tear shit up at 155 in the UFC.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

King Mo sucks, he's almost a gatekeep in bellator :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is King Mo still working part time for TNA? :lmao


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Good for chandler but bad for fans that he signed a big ass long contract with Bellator.. good because he would have ended up like Alvarez and stuck in litigation had he tried to leave but sucks because Uncle Dana would have paid him better and we would have seen much better match ups against the best competition in the world.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TNA needs to stop paying King Mo and Rampage and start paying their talent on time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

TNA isn't paying either of them. Viacom is and they own Bellator and Spike TV.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

War Machine and his hot as fuck porn star GF Christy Mack were on the MMA Hour today. Turns out, he doesn't like what she does for a living but puts up with it. You must really love a girl to kiss her goodbye before she goes to work and know that 3 guys are going to fuck her in the ass today and then come all over her face. I definitely couldn't do it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Greatest press conference ever :lol

Ronda is such a fucking trash talker. She fucking owned Miesha in every exchange. I think I may love her more then Chael

Jones is also such an instigator :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Told my wife she has the little one tomorrow night cause I am watching every second of Bellator tomorrow night.

Can't remember the last time I said that about a UFC card.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The wife will at least sit through most of the UFC's now with me, until something crazy happens and I mark out or I'm too busy doing commentary or some shit like that out loud and I don't even realize it lmao. I remember she was sitting there with me while Weidman knocked Anderson out and I remember out loud going "NO...FUCKING....WAY" and she just rolled her eyes, patted my one hand with hers and then just walked out of the room :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bitch needs to be slapped. That's the one of the most historic moment in UFC history.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I never knew Renee Zellweger fought in the UFC, or that she had down syndrome


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

^That dudes life must be pathetic and that tattoo artist should quit his job.

Anyone watching Bellator tonight?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm watching Bellator for another boring GSP Askren fight and hopefully to see another jobber knockout King Mo


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I hope King Mo gets Ko'ed as well but it seems as they set up this tournament for him to get an easy win. Then again everyone believed he would walk over Newton.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Rampage vs. Ortiz :lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Rampage v Tito in november:lmao:lmao:lmao

THAT tease, THAT reveal

for a second when I saw the flag I thought it was gonna be :kurt


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Rampage Jackson vs Tito Ortiz? At least it is not Rampage Jackson vs Roy Jones Jr in a boxing match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Askren just raping Koreshkov :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL at Ramage vs Ortiz

WTH is this shit?


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Askren murdered Koreshkov on the ground. Not the most exciting fight in the world but Askren's performance was great.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I fucking love Ben Askren. 

Chandler time :mark:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I despise Askren now. Between riding gods opponent like horse at the end of the third and suggesting the fans were communist. He is a giant idiot. Thankfully he is dumb enough to stay in Bellator.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Chandler looked great tonight. Him beating Rickels within 42 seconds was awesome.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Chandler is the best fighter not in the UFC right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rampage vs Ortiz?

What year is it?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

2005?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't get the hate for Askren. Just like GSP and Fitch, watching him break his opponents mentally is a sight and something exciting to watch, atleast for me.

Chandler is so amazing. Him and Askren are the two best talents in the entire world not in the UFC.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The idea that people will pay money to see Rampage Jackson vs. Tito Ortiz in 2013 is hilarious. Both are way past their prime and I can't believe Bellator is actually charging money for that fight. They could have done something so much better for the PPV main event.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's the fight that's going to make Bellator the most money right now. I really don't blame them. Rampage/Ortiz is going to get eyeballs whether because of ridicule or interest. I'm sure Rampage and Ortiz will also have their pro-wrestling mouths on in the lead up to that fight as well. It's a good move by Bellator. 

The best part is that if you load that card up with Ben Askren and/or Michael Chandler fighting, you'll hopefully be able to establish them as stars as well in the eyes of the people watching for the first time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The MMA world is literally laughing at this fight though. I don't see many people buying it. Tito is a complete joke and has been for years. Rampage isn't much better now. Even if they load up the under card I don't see it doing well.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Gotta love Ben Askren, has a boring fight as always and then calls the fans communists for booing. He can stay in lolbellator.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Dana probably laughed when he heard about the announcement. Can Tito's body even survive a training camp?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

WEIDMAN said:


> It's the fight that's going to make Bellator the most money right now. I really don't blame them. Rampage/Ortiz is going to get eyeballs whether because of ridicule or interest. I'm sure Rampage and Ortiz will also have their pro-wrestling mouths on in the lead up to that fight as well. It's a good move by Bellator.
> 
> The best part is that if you load that card up with Ben Askren and/or Michael Chandler fighting, you'll hopefully be able to establish them as stars as well in the eyes of the people watching for the first time.


Everyone is laughing at this fight though. It's the most ridiculous decision in a long time. Ortiz has one win since 2006 and Rampage has been below average for years. This fight would have drawn money back in 2005 but now it's a joke.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Seriously? What were they supposed to do otherwise? Throw Chandler/Askren out there on pay-per-view when absolutely no one would buy it? Bellator made a wise decision considering what resources they had. Ortiz and Rampage are their two biggest stars, and they pit the two together. 

Rampage is a proven draw, even these last couple of years. Ortiz is Ortiz, but he's certainly a bigger name then anyone else in Bellator. Just because a fighter isn't as relevant and good in a division as he once was, he still has star power and the ability to draw eyeballs. Look at Chuck Liddell. Liddell's last fight had over 500,000 buys against an impromptu opponent in Rich Franklin, where he was also fighting after getting brutally knocked out 3 times. 

Go look on Twitter and sites like Yahoo. Bellator is already getting more press then ever before by just announcing this fight. Whether people will be watching to see a train-wreck or because their actually interested, it'll still give Bellator some attention and buys.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

was at that "UFC World Tour" press conference (or whatever they are calling it) at Beacon Theatre today. Was so close to Ronda Rousey but I came unprepared with nothing to sign, and with a shitty phone camera. I really can't wait for Rousey/Tate, I will probably watch TUF with them as coaches this season.

Some pretty good fights lined up this year. Expect Jones to retain, same with GSP. Cain/JDS III gonna be good. 

Btw, NY is STILL gay for having no MMA.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I want to see Paul Daley back in the UFC now he's been released from Bellator. Dana says he doesn't know but Ariel is trying hard to get him in. I say give him another chance, and the visa issue thing shouldn't be a problem considering Manuwa is signed to the UFC and also, has his own visa issues which only allows him to fight on UK cards.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Da Prophet said:


> Everyone is laughing at this fight though. It's the most ridiculous decision in a long time. Ortiz has one win since 2006 and Rampage has been below average for years. This fight would have drawn money back in 2005 but now it's a joke.





WEIDMAN said:


> Seriously? What were they supposed to do otherwise? Throw Chandler/Askren out there on pay-per-view when absolutely no one would buy it? Bellator made a wise decision considering what resources they had. Ortiz and Rampage are their two biggest stars, and they pit the two together.
> 
> Rampage is a proven draw, even these last couple of years. Ortiz is Ortiz, but he's certainly a bigger name then anyone else in Bellator. Just because a fighter isn't as relevant and good in a division as he once was, he still has star power and the ability to draw eyeballs. Look at Chuck Liddell. Liddell's last fight had over 500,000 buys against an impromptu opponent in Rich Franklin, where he was also fighting after getting brutally knocked out 3 times.
> 
> Go look on Twitter and sites like Yahoo. Bellator is already getting more press then ever before by just announcing this fight. Whether people will be watching to see a train-wreck or because their actually interested, it'll still give Bellator some attention and buys.


I understand that Ortiz and Rampage are their biggest stars and all of that stuff. The fight is a joke but my biggest problem is that they're going to make people pay for it. If you don't have big enough stars then hold off on the PPV but don't throw Ortiz vs. Rampage as your main event for a PPV in 2013. People aren't getting this fight for free instead you actually have to pay for this fight.

Sure it'll get Bellator a bunch of attention and they need all of it. I seriously doubt this will reach Chuck Liddell numbers though. It'll draw decent numbers but I find it funny that this is something Bellator is asking it's fans to pay for on PPV.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck paul daley. he's an average fighter with massive problems with attitude and staying on weight for his fights.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Da Prophet said:


> I understand that Ortiz and Rampage are their biggest stars and all of that stuff. The fight is a joke but my biggest problem is that they're going to make people pay for it. If you don't have big enough stars then hold off on the PPV but don't throw Ortiz vs. Rampage as your main event for a PPV in 2013. People aren't getting this fight for free instead you actually have to pay for this fight.
> 
> Sure it'll get Bellator a bunch of attention and they need all of it. I seriously doubt this will reach Chuck Liddell numbers though. *It'll draw decent numbers *but I find it funny that this is something Bellator is asking it's fans to pay for on PPV.


You said it yourself right there. I'm sure that's all that Bellator is hoping for when they decided to make this fight.

And I never said this will reach Chuck Liddell numbers. My point was that even when Chuck Liddell lost 4 times, 3 of those brutal KO's, his drawing and star power didn't fall at all. 

Similiar thing here. Rampage and Tito will still get attention whether they're past it or not. At the very least, people will know what the hell Bellator even is by the end of it.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Rush said:


> fuck paul daley. he's an average fighter with massive problems with attitude and staying on weight for his fights.


He's grown up since then and he'll make for some interesting fights. Who wouldn't want to see Daley/Lawler, Daley/Condit, Daley/Alves etc. etc.? His fight with Diaz was fucking insane. I say give him another shot.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah the UFC's 170 division is stacked at the moment, Daly can go fuck off for now. IMO he burned his bridge by attacking a fighter after the bell, if he is brought back at some point that's fine, but he doesn't deserve to come back.

Maia/Shields is targeted for sometime this fall. Maia has been looking stellar in his fights and I think this will be an easy victory against a declining Shields.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ortiz/Rampage won't draw decent numbers because Bellator isn't drawing decent numbers. This is PPV and with less than half of TNA's audience they won't sell much. TNA has awful buyrates with more viewers. This would be a good Spike main event but not PPV.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Myers said:


> Yeah the UFC's 170 division is stacked at the moment, Daly can go fuck off for now. IMO he burned his bridge by attacking a fighter after the bell, if he is brought back at some point that's fine, but he doesn't deserve to come back.
> 
> Maia/Shields is targeted for sometime this fall. Maia has been looking stellar in his fights and I think this will be an easy victory against a declining Shields.


Everyone makes mistakes and he's acknowledged the mistakes he's made. I think the WW division could use Daley right now. UFC brought in Yvel who had KO'd a referee in his career, not to mention his multiple fouls of eye gouging, head butting etc. in fights resulting in a lot of DQ's. And Abel is on the roster and he's a two time convicted wife beater. Daley deserves to be there fighting the best IMHO.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Daley's lost to pretty much every top bloke he's fought against


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Rush said:


> Daley's lost to pretty much every top bloke he's fought against


He stopped Kampmann who's a top ten WW. He's also beat Masvidal, Bang etc. He's got a good resume. I don't think he'll be back in the UFC anyway, I would just like to see him in there again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Masvidal is average and i know he beat Kampmann which is why i said pretty much. He's beat 1 top guy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Askren asking the ref "How many more times do I have to hit him for you to stop this" was fucking hilarious.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ortiz is still a name to the casual fan and casuals are 80% of MMA fans. I think this PPV does around 100,000. Maybe a little more, maybe a little less.

Shame last night's show did just under 700,000 viewers. That was a great card. 

Big fan of Bellator. Can't wait for it to start going weekly again here in a few weeks.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it does 60,000 tops.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Tito Ortiz in TNA. I fucking can't :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

This whole debacle is so terrible that it's amazing. I don't know which of them I want to lose more, Rampage or Tito. I'm going to go with Rampage, as Tito is annoying but not nearly on the level that Rampage is. I think this does 50,000 buys, 60 tops. Not a chance in hell they break 100,000 for that shit. And they are going to have to put on the most stacked card they have ever had underneath that fight just to pull those numbers.

I can't wait for the inevitable three way match in TNA between Rampage/Tito/Mo. Shit, make it an Ultimate X match. It will literally be the greatest match of all time.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

will mark for a KZ upset but I think Aldo is gonna tool him


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dry card tonight, but I'll still be watching


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Skipping this. Waiting for Sonnen vs Shogun


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Can someone tell me what happened with Andrade/Marunde? Lost the facebook stream


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^Andrande knocked him down twice, Mario Yamasaki called it when Marunde tried to double leg him, lol.

Its always more reliable to watch them on youtube btw.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, the Facebook streams are really choppy.

YouTube is better.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Didn't know there was a youtube one. Cheers guys.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I am liking Stann on commentary, not as good as Rogan, but better then Anik or Florian.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Loved that fight tbf. Uncle Creepy doing the Hokey Cokey on Santos . He should get the decision here.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

JAYSUS! AWESOME sub finish there


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Sergio Moraes did a phenomenal job in getting the triangle choke on Neil Magny.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Sergio Moraes did a phenomenal job in getting the triangle choke on Neil Magny.


Loved how he started the triangle from the top position, and then finished by spinning onto top position with Magny's leg hooked. Beautiful execution there. Not something you see often either, the triangle choke from the top.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

beautiful sub, Ive liked Sergio since seeing the odd episode of tuf brazil, guy is lovable


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice finish there by Nunes. She has a ton of talent and seems to be really improving in all areas apparently. Someone known as a 'striker' doing that is good development I'd say. As for Sheila Gaff, she just lost another fight in the first round and by TKO. You get the feeling if UFC start getting some big fighters in from Invicta or something she'll be on the chopping block.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Great debut for Amanda Nunes. Nice elbows strikes from her.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Did that just happen?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

:lmao

Vinny has the worst luck in MMA


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I see Vinny is still terrible :lol


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow! Perosh knocked out Vinny in 10 seconds. Vinny just walked right into Perosh's right hand.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Well... All that training for nothing.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Well now we have some bonus contenders now.

Perosh for KOTN and Moraes for SOTN currently.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

Vinny better start begging Vadim for his M1 spot back


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Leites clearly a league above Watson but Watson is tough as hell. Fairplay to him.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

WOW. Ferreira is a MONSTER!! Great finish though the more cynical side of me wonders whether he has access to the same, ahem, supplies as mentor Vitor Belfort...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Enjoyed that fight more than I thought I would. Machida was more aggressive than against Hendo and Davis was more willing to stand than I thought he'd be. Reckon Machida won though. Davis' takedowns were too late imo.

EDIT: Woah. Wrong call imo.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

YES. :asilva and MACHIDA losing within the last month? Best fucking month in my life :lol

Fuck you Machida. Even if it was somewhat of a robbery. Fuck you Machida. That's for the UFC 104 Shogun robbery :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

What the fuck @ Phil vs Machida

I wanted Phil to win but damn


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Cecil Peoples strikes again.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

I hope Phil doesn't stabbed now. Also Machida got robbed


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

What a bullshit decision. Machida won ALL 3 rounds smh. 2 TD's with 30 seconds left in the round from Davis scores higher then winning 95% of the striking exchanges in the entire fight and displaying excellent TD defense. If Davis gets big points for a frickin TD how come Machida doesn't get credit for all the TD's he defended? I hate watching fights with these retarded decisions.. Machida you won, don't let these fuck heads tell you otherwise.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one who thought that was a robbery haha. How'd everyone score it? I gave at least rounds 1 and 3 to Machida. 2 I could have understood going to Davis. I didn't tbh, I scored round 2 a draw. Couldn't really separate the two. Heard complaints about UFC judges overemphasizing the importance of takedowns most recently with Hendricks/Condit, but at least then Hendricks scored loads of them. Davis got 2, both at the end of the rounds and barely did anything once he got them so it had to be the takedowns themselves which made the difference.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

Come on zombie. I hope we get a new champ.

I had machida winning all three rounds


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Machida losing has already made this PPV GOAT. I love it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

WEIDMAN said:


> Machida losing has already made this PPV GOAT. I love it.


Have to ask, why don't you like Machida? Is it to do with his fighting style?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Only round that you can even make an argument for Davis was round 2 because of the knees to the body. But still there's no excuse, I had it 30-27 Machida.. I would've considered Machida winning 29-28 being generous to Davis.

smh @ the guy who hates Anderson and Machida. Do you also hate Fedor, Cro Cop, Wandy, and Santa Clause?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

how does hating Machida mean you hate those other guys? also lmao at putting Machida in a class with them


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn it zombie seems so hesitant to do anything


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Unlucky stoppage there. Really should have been stopped straight away tbh and maybe I'm being a bit touchy but I'm not a fan of Aldo going after the shoulder knowing it was separated, especially when he was winning anyway.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

shitty way to lose but Zombie had nothing for Aldo


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

Yea it seemed a little dirty to me to but it's a fight and you gotta do whatever you have to do Win I guess


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Unlucky stoppage there. Really should have been stopped straight away tbh and maybe I'm being a bit touchy but I'm not a fan of Aldo going after the shoulder knowing it was separated, especially when he was winning anyway.


:kobe

its a fight, not fucking ballet. Its no different than when a bloke gets cut and the other fighter keeps trying to hit it. Or continually leg kicking someone even when they can barely stand.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Rush said:


> how does hating Machida mean you hate those other guys? also lmao at putting Machida in a class with them


If you call yourself an MMA fan and say you HATE Anderson Silva and Machida I can't respect you (I'm not a fan of guys like Jon Jones but I still have a world of respect for their skill and don't bash them like a ****** whenever it's convenient) . To each their own and all that jazz but the guy just sounds like a total stan. Has a Weidman sig too.. I'm sure he has some great made up story about how he's been a Weidman fan since he started watching MMA so people don't call him a bandwagoner lmao. I like Chael Sonnen personally but now I know what happened to all his nut huggers, they're onto Weidman now lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Only round that you can even make an argument for Davis was round 2 because of the knees to the body. But still there's no excuse, I had it 30-27 Machida.. I would've considered Machida winning 29-28 being generous to Davis.
> 
> smh @ the guy who hates Anderson and Machida. Do you also hate Fedor, Cro Cop, Wandy, and Santa Clause?


First off, I don't hate Anderson. I hated that he was undefeated, and now that he is, I could give less of a shit what he or if he wins or whatever.

Also, how the fuck does that last comment make any sense? :lol



pryme tyme said:


> If you call yourself an MMA fan and say you HATE Anderson Silva and Machida I can't respect you (I'm not a fan of guys like Jon Jones but I still have a world of respect for their skill and don't bash them like a ****** whenever it's convenient) . To each their own and all that jazz but the guy just sounds like a total stan. Has a Weidman sig too.. I'm sure he has some great made up story about how he's been a Weidman fan since he started watching MMA so people don't call him a bandwagoner lmao. I like Chael Sonnen personally but now I know what happened to all his nut huggers, they're onto Weidman now lol


Nice dude. I can't be an MMA fan because I hate on someone. In which case, 99.9% of "MMA fans" aren't really fans because theres always a fighter that people hate. Bryan Caraway for example. 

Also, nice of you to automatically assume that me hating on Machida doesn't mean I respect his talents. He's a classy dude, had one of the greatest KO's in history against Randy Couture, but I can't fucking stand his fighting style and also his fights. 

I've been a Chael Sonnen fan since day one, so I don't know what your talking about there. I haven't jumped onto the Weidman bandwagon nor have I ever claimed that Weidman was going to win the fight. Infact, I picked Silva to win the fight. You do realize in order to jump onto a bandwagon, I would've gone around saying that I picked Weidman from the beginning, which I haven't? 

It's pretty great of you to automatically assume so many things about me just based off me hating Machida.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Bad luck Zombie.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Rush said:


> :kobe
> 
> its a fight, not fucking ballet. Its no different than when a bloke gets cut and the other fighter keeps trying to hit it. Or continually leg kicking someone even when they can barely stand.


Well it kind of is different to a cut. You can still fight with a cut. Hell you could still just about fight if you can barely stand. But if you have a separated shoulder you effectively lose an arm to fight with, so really as soon as the ref noticed it he probably should have called it. In this situation where Aldo was also clearly winning he really didn't need to start kicking the afflicted shoulder either. That I consider bad sportsmanship. If you can stop a fight because of a kick to the sack then shouldn't the same apply for a shoulder dislocation?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

WEIDMAN said:


> *Nice dude. I can't be an MMA fan because I hate on someone. *In which case, 99.9% of "MMA fans" aren't really fans because theres always a fighter that people hate. Bryan Caraway for example.
> 
> Also, nice of you to automatically assume that me hating on Machida doesn't mean I respect his talents. He's a classy dude, had one of the greatest KO's in history against Randy Couture, but I can't fucking stand his fighting style and also his fights.
> 
> ...





pryme tyme said:


> *If you call yourself an MMA fan and say you HATE Anderson Silva and Machida I can't respect you *(I'm not a fan of guys like Jon Jones but I still have a world of respect for their skill and don't bash them like a ****** whenever it's convenient) . To each their own and all that jazz but the guy just sounds like a total stan. Has a Weidman sig too.. I'm sure he has some great made up story about how he's been a Weidman fan since he started watching MMA so people don't call him a bandwagoner lmao. I like Chael Sonnen personally but now I know what happened to all his nut huggers, they're onto Weidman now lol






Reading comprehension: It's a magical thing



edit: Also I had no idea you were a Chael fan when I said that, I just know the type lol. Dime a dozen on MMA forums


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Reading comprehension: It's a magical thing


I'm not going to sit around and argue with you if you couldn't understand the meaning behind my opening statement, and even further, ignore the rest of my paragraph and not respond to it :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Post fight presser gonna start soon: 






Can't wait to see what Dana has to say about Machida-Davis decision. Don't think he'll go off on the judges quite as bad as he has in the past but who knows with Dana lol


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

WEIDMAN said:


> I'm not going to sit around and argue with you if you couldn't understand the meaning behind my opening statement, and even further, ignore the rest of my paragraph and not respond to it :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Seriously? You reply with a picture and don't even bother arguing against 90% of the things I wrote down? 

What a bummer. I was hoping to have some fun.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Well it kind of is different to a cut. You can still fight with a cut. Hell you could still just about fight if you can barely stand. But if you have a separated shoulder you effectively lose an arm to fight with, so really as soon as the ref noticed it he probably should have called it. In this situation where Aldo was also clearly winning he really didn't need to start kicking the afflicted shoulder either. That I consider bad sportsmanship. If you can stop a fight because of a kick to the sack then shouldn't the same apply for a shoulder dislocation?


No, there is absolutely no difference. It is an injury suffered in a fight. Plenty of blokes have broken hands and feet in the cage limiting their ability to fight. Shit happens, you either fight through it or you throw in the towel and verbally submit. Calling it bad sportsmanship is laughable, as is comparing it to an illegal blow to the nuts.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Machida got robbed and Korean Zombie beat himself. 

Nothing great about UFC tonight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Aldo injured one of his feet apparently. Explains the lack of leg kicks throughout the fight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't feel bad for Machida. He turned down a title fight. 152 Jones vs Machida was announced before Machida said no.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't blame Machida for that at all. Having to fight Jon Jones on 3 weeks notice is like going in as lamb for the slaughter. Especially since it would've been Machida's last shot at Jones. To take that last title shot you're ever going to get as long as Jones is champion on 3 weeks notice would've been a foolish move. It was actually smart of Machida not to take that fight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

WEIDMAN said:


> I don't blame Machida for that at all. Having to fight Jon Jones on 3 weeks notice is like going in as lamb for the slaughter. Especially since it would've been Machida's last shot at Jones. To take that last title shot you're ever going to get as long as Jones is champion on 3 weeks notice would've been a foolish move. It was actually smart of Machida not to take that fight.


Well not really since he isn't getting it at all now. You never turn down a title sky because anything can happen. Hioki turned down one to and lost to Lamas. Shogun turned one down to and he isn't getting one again anytime soon either. If Gustafsson gets hurt with three weeks notice Phil Davis would take the fight. It is a huge risk but if you want to be a champion you have to take that risk.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Well not really since he isn't getting it at all now. You never turn down a title sky because anything can happen. Hioki turned down one to and lost to Lamas. Shogun turned one down to and he isn't getting one again anytime soon either. If Gustafsson gets hurt with three weeks notice Phil Davis would take the fight. It is a huge risk but if you want to be a champion you have to take that risk.


Hioki had different circumstances. Lyoto is in a corner where he will only get one chance to ever fight for the title at the age of 35 years old. Had he taken that shot at 3 weeks notice, he would've gotten absolutely murdered by Jones and then would've never seen a title shot at LHW for the rest of his career. It was a smart and calculated risk.

And to be fair, Machida won tonight and should probably still be ranked as the #2 LHW in the world. He still beats every light-heavyweight not named Jon Jones. It's not like he completely destroyed Phil Davis on the feet, as Phil more then held his own, and you could very well make a case for the 2nd round going to Davis. But other then that, Machida absolutely deserved to win the fight against Davis.

I guess it works out for Jones though. Combined with the fact that Jon wants to fight Glover after Gustafsson and that this loss will send Machida back in the list, it looks like he won't be fighting Lyoto in a rematch any time soon.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Personally don't see why everyone is so up in arms about Machida coming up on the short end of the decision. It was a very close fight, and with his style he is always going to be in close fights on the cards if he fails to finish. He landed harder shots and showed brilliant TDD, I scored the fight for him, but I can easily understand how he lost the fight. 

This wasn't a 'robbery' in my eyes, just a decision I disagree with, but there is no robbery in close fights like this. The Rampage fight was a way bigger travesty IMO.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Rush said:


> No, there is absolutely no difference. It is an injury suffered in a fight. Plenty of blokes have broken hands and feet in the cage limiting their ability to fight. Shit happens, you either fight through it or you throw in the towel and verbally submit. Calling it bad sportsmanship is laughable, as is comparing it to an illegal blow to the nuts.


What's laughable? Both severely impair one's ability to fight. Nothing different there. I get injuries like that happen, I'm not stupid, but there are injuries which limit your ability to fight then there are injuries which pretty much just stop you being able to fight and a separated shoulder falls in the latter. A kick to the bollocks does the same thing. Instant pain where you just can't do anything. 

As for Aldo, well what else is it? Clearly winning the fight, clearly noticed Zombie couldn't do a damn thing, didn't actually need to do what he did. But he did it anyway. I'd have understood if it were a close fight or if it weren't so obvious, but it was.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

A low strike is an illegal blow, hitting a shoulder is not. That is why it is laughable to compare the two. Its not about what causes pain, its about a legal vs an illegal strike. Also how can you justify attacking the injury if the fight is close, but be against it because he was up a round on the scorecards? In both cases you're taking advantage of an injury.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Brazilian fighters always get "injured" when they don't perform like expected. He sure kicked the shit out of his shoulder when he saw that it was dislocated.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Aldo's left foot was swelled up like a balloon during the second round. His injury was legit. He also didn't injure himself either. Apparently it happened when KZ checked one of his leg kicks.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Zombie should have went Danny Williams on that fuck and knocked him out with one arm.

His entrance was GOAT though, that makes him the real winner.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Zombie showed weakness though and Aldo kicked him in his shoulder and jumped on him. I would have baited him with the injury and take one last solid shot and hope it lands. Instead he showed him that he was hurt and tried to pop his arm back up. Not something you want to do with someone who has no class in the octagon.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kinda hard to take a last shot when one of your shoulders is dislocated and you're in unimaginable pain. He didn't really show him he was hurt. I mean, Aldo saw the shoulder pop right in front of him, so there wasn't really much Zombie could do to hide it. 

Aldo and Zombie were in there to fight. Not to be best friends. Jose did what had to be done to win the fight. People take advantage of injuries all the time. See Brown/Bigfoot just last year. It's really no different then a cut right above the eye or a sprained foot or things of that nature. You try to deal with it and do the best you can with it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't understand why anyone would think Aldo wouldn't work on the shoulder. If I was in a fight and my opponent dislocated his shoulder and I could kick like Aldo can you best believe I'm going to start to kick the shit out of that arm.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Pretty much. It's a fight. If there's something inconvenient that happens to your opponent like an injury, you would be a fool to not take advantage of it. All is fair in love and war. 

I'm always a proponent of the refs stopping the fight as soon as an injury happens so that less damage can be done to the injured area. But if they don't, fuck it, go target the injured area and win the fight. Don't have a problem with it at all.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

not sure if its been mentioned but the 166 card is stacked. velasquez/dos santos, cormier/nelson, melendez/sanchez, gonzaga/jordan, rockhold/boetsch, marquardt/lombard, sotiropoulos/noons.

cant wait for the whole card to be decimated by injuries by the time october 20th rolls around..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Next couple cards are really good barring any injuries.

UFC on FS 1:1 has Shogun/Sonnen, Overeem/Browne, Faber, Hall, MacGregor/Hollaway, Lauzon, and McDonald/Pickett

UFC on FS 1:2 has Condit/Kampmann II, Kelvin Gastelum, Cerrone/Dos Anjos

UFC 164 has Benson/Pettis II, Mir/Barnett, Mendes/Guida, Rothwell/Vera, Poirier/Koch, and Varner/Tibau

165 has Jones/Gustafsson and Barao/Wineland

166 is super-stacked as you said. We also get GSP/Hendricks, Silva/Weidman II, and Rousey/Tate II to close out the year. Barring any injury, it's going to be a fantastic end of the year.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

pumped to see sanchez up against top top competition. dudes still very underrated imo. 13-5 in the ufc with wins over florian, diaz, guida, kampmann, thiago, gomi. even stevenson when he wasnt complete rubbish and parisyan when he was beating a number of top guys, are good wins. losses have all come against top opposition minus hathaway. kos, fitch (split dec.), penn and ellenberger. 

i say underrated because he really hasn't been mentioned as anything relevant for a while, i suppose his injury troubles are partly to blame, but he's only 31. i dont think he will beat melendez, but im sure hoping. love watching him fight.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

tbf the fact he is now facing melendez probably means he isn't underrated at all... atleast not by the ufc.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Definitely scored the Sanchez/Gomi fight for Gomi. 

Also think that Melendez is leagues above Sanchez, but we'll find out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he's barely talked about because he's barely fought, the judges robbed Gomi for that win, and he lost to Ellenberger before that.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Gilbert is going to run over Sanchez, it isn't even going to be close. Sanchez's striking is far too robotic, he's going to get caught coming in all night.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm still annoyed about that Gomi decision. 

Stann did a fantastic job filling in for Rogan. Can't say I even missed Joe during the broadcast (which I didn't expect).


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Stann did a really good job but Rogan is still better. But I'm biased.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty good maincard IMO. The Lineker-Maria was a fun flyweight match, Leites had a good performance, Mutante showed of his skills nicely and Aldo-KZ was good while it wasn't the FOTYC I was expecting it to be. I think it's ridiculous that peopke bashAldo for going after the shoulder, I mean it's a fight. Those guys are out there to hurt eachother, and as long as it doesn't say in the rules that you can't go after an injured bodypart, it isn't dirty. Rich Franklin broke his arm in a fight with Liddell but ended up knocking him the f out with his other arm so it's not like they become completely useless when injured.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I thought that it was the single most boring card of the year. I guess the McCall fight was decent.

Thank fuck FS1 is stacked.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah I'm hyped for the FS1 card too. Should be well fun although the main event isn't what I'm looking forward to. Hoping Browne puts a whooping on Overeem haha


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Watching Chael smash Shogun as he gets gassed walking up the steps into the Octagon is going to be funny.








So, Nate Diaz and the Ultimate Warrior sing a duet in this one. Not much more needs to be said, really.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Nov said:


> pumped to see sanchez up against top top competition. dudes still very underrated imo. 13-5 in the ufc with wins over florian, diaz, guida, *kampmann*, thiago, gomi. even stevenson when he wasnt complete rubbish and parisyan when he was beating a number of top guys, are good wins. losses have all come against top opposition minus hathaway. kos, fitch (split dec.), penn and ellenberger.
> 
> i say underrated because he really hasn't been mentioned as anything relevant for a while, i suppose his injury troubles are partly to blame, but he's only 31. i dont think he will beat melendez, but im sure hoping. love watching him fight.


actually thought his win against Kampmann was one of the biggest robberies i've ever seen. think Sanchez is okay, strong chin but probably gets beat by Melendez who I'm surprised he's fighting.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Bjorn Rebney is insane if he thinks Chandler is a top three LW. You can't be top five to me with 0 wins over the top ten. He needs to go to the UFC if he ever wants to be a top ranked guy.

Bjorn is also insane for thinking people will pay $35 -$45 for a Bellator ppv. That buyrate is going to be low no matter how much they stack the card.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

@DC Couldn't we just save some time by saying you don't like any non UFC fighters and all of them are trash? Also what were your opinions on Bendo, Pettis, Condit, Aldo etc before they joined the UFC? Melendez also?

Thinking about going to the Bisping vs Munoz card. When do tickets usually go on sale?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Kun10 said:


> @DC Couldn't we just save some time by saying you don't like any non UFC fighters and all of them are trash? Also what were your opinions on Bendo, Pettis, Condit, Aldo etc before they joined the UFC? Melendez also?
> 
> Thinking about going to the Bisping vs Munoz card. When do tickets usually go on sale?



I like Michael Chandler. How does saying he can't be top five without beating top fighters mean I don't like him?

Been a Condit fan since WEC. Same with Faber, Benavidez, Jorgensen, Pickett and Aldo to name a few. I watched WEC when I could and I watch WSOF. I watched Bellator for a while but I don't like how they run things. Curran and Chandler would be great in the UFC. In other words your assumption was wrong. I despised PRIDE and don't like how Bellator is run. That doesn't mean I don't like all non UFC MMA.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Dark Church said:


> I like Michael Chandler. How does saying he can't be top five without beating top fighters mean I don't like him?
> 
> Been a Condit fan since WEC. Same with Faber, Benavidez, Jorgensen, Pickett and Aldo to name a few. I watched WEC when I could and I watch WSOF. I watched Bellator for a while but I don't like how they run things. Curran and Chandler would be great in the UFC. In other words your assumption was wrong. I despised PRIDE and don't like how Bellator is run. That doesn't mean I don't like all non UFC MMA.


I haven't really read anything from you on WEC or guys like Condit or Aldo yet I've read a lot of posts from you in here trashing PRIDE guys and talking about top 10 competition so it's hardly a wild assumption. The way you talk about PRIDE definitely gives off a sort of 'UFC only' vibe. I was wrong though, obviously.

Edit: While I'm not wanting to get in to battle of who was top ten and when my point about WEC and Condit was a lot of people didn't rate the WEC guys before they came and now look at them. Same thing happened with Gil being supposedly outclassed by Bendo and I know there are posters in here who don't think the DC hype is justified.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chandler is easily Top 10. Dude is a savage. Although in order to be in the Top 3, you really gotta beat guys like Melendez, Pettis and Benson to prove that you do. It's completely clear that Chandler is Top 10, but Top 3 is a label you have to prove. I'm fairly confident he is Top 5 too, but you always gotta earn that label by beating those guys.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not convinced Chandler is top 10 until he faces and beats some top 10 guys. He's running through dudes in Bellator because no one is close to him. Same with Askren. He's coasting on dude's there because no one is near him. He's going to run into a few walls (no pun intended) in the UFC.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know if anyone read this but Sonnen still isn't licensed to fight in Massachusetts next saturday, there's a metting tomorrow about him getting clearance to fight. I'm going to laugh my ass off if something goes wrong and he can't fight.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I just read that. Something about a stipulation and the Union getting all worked up about it.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

S&M Walls said:


> Same with Askren.


Like his Koreshkov who felt he couldn't learn enough about wrestling to face a high level wrestler during a training camp so nixed it and instead trained what he knew then got taken down over and over and over and smothered till the ref stopped it. Great strategy there:faint:... I really would like to know how he thought that would work.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I kind of see the point to it, to be honest. He was right, he wasn't going to improve enough in 8 weeks or whatever to stop him so he focused on what he was good at. He was fucked no matter what he did, really.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Apologize for the double post but this is worth it. Rebney took a shot at the UFC and Chael by saying:


*We're not sitting around waiting for some wrestler to lose two fights straight and then bark his way into a 205 world title fight. That's just not the essence of what we do."*



No, you just bank your entire pay per view future on two UFC has beens who no one gives a shit about anymore. You also come off like a complete asshole to the rest of the world by holding Eddie Alvarez hostage when he doesn't want to work there anymore. Annnnd you also completely rip off TUF and produce a show of considerably less quality. Shut the fuck up, hooker.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

First off, Sonnen was coming off of ONE loss, and it was to Anderson fucking Silva. 

Second, I did't mind Sonnen getting a shot at Jones at all because it's not like he had a chance against Jones anyway. So I don't really care that much about who faced Jones and in what order because he's going to destroy them all in the end. Also, there was enough heat on Jones/Sonnen to get 550,000 buys on pay-per-view, and Sonnen/Jones produced one of the best TUF seasons in history. There were more positives then negatives in the wrestler who "barked his way into a 205 world title fight". Dana's millions of dollars laugh at you because of it Bjorn.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

For a low-level company that have done a decent job of providing the alternative, Bellator have become increasingly corporate since being taken over by Viacom. In fact, they have a much more corporate image than the UFC at the moment (who generally do a great job of being 'for the people'). I don't remember ever having a problem with what Rebney said before, but now, I take objection to almost everything he says.

It's laughable that they went from a great 8-man FW tourny, to consecutive shitty 4-man LHW/HW tournaments (that's what people want to see apparently). I don't even know why they've got a Heavy division. It's probably the worst in any company, while their lighter division are all good. They could have chosen ANY other division.

Now they're doing something that they said would never happen. Abandoning the tournament formula completely to sell a fight between two has-been ex-UFC fighters with negative records. I understand that they have a better chance of selling PPVs this way, but the way that Bellator have gone about it bothers me to no end. 

It's gotten to the point where I'm disappointed to see fighters re-sign with Bellator. It's such a shame that we won't be able to see Chandler test himself against top fighters for another 3 years now. Likewise for Alvarez, if he's forced to re-sign.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Have any of you guys been to a UFC event. I was just checking my emails and got one from ticketmaster. So it seems Shogun vs Sonnen will be at the TD Banknorth Garden here in Boston. Tickets range from 50-300, should i try to attend.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

You have a chance to see the Gangster himself in person while he layeth the smacketh down on Shogun. How could you not go if you have the chance?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

lol Bjorn is such an idiot. At least people know who the UFC champions are. Go ask the average MMA fan to name the Bellator LHW champion. Have fun being diet UFC but I'm not watching anymore.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I love Bellator. Love the tournament format. It's the quickest way for a fighter to make a name of themselves.

World Series of Fighting tomorrow night. Main event might be a fun stand-up fight. Tyrone Spong's second MMA fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't like Bellator's format very much. In terms of legitimacy, absolutely I like it better then the UFC because if you're a professional sport, you always want the champions fighting the best contenders, and then only way you find that out is in a tournament. But business wise, it's not a very smart choice because you can't do the big fights and draw money in some cases, and there's a reason UFC moved away from it after adapting it for their first couple shows.

Also, I find it hilarious that Bellator signed Tito and Rampage to these big money offers. Gigantic waste of money in my opinion. They fight each other, and then what? No way Rampage or Tito win the LHW title in Bellator because Attila Vegh and/or King Mo would both beat them bad. That's the downside to the tournament format. Tito and Rampage are by far and away Bellator's two biggest stars in terms of name recognition, and they won't even come close to fighting for the title. Little by little, they're going to be losing the already faded star power they had coming in, and before long, Bellator is going to end up paying Rampage and Tito a fuck load of money for basically losing to mid to low level talent. Happened with King Mo when he lost to Newton not too long ago. And now, we have to wait even longer for King Mo to get to the title, and by then, who knows if the people that were once interested are anymore.

Atleast in the UFC, Rampage and Tito were being used to bolster up cards in co-mains or on free FOX cards, and showed that they still could draw enough to garner UFC a profit. They could've main-evented a PPV in a non-title fight against a higher level talent, and still could've gotten an profitable buyrate when it was all said and done. Ortiz/Rashad got around 310,000 buys, which is very good for a summer card actually. Rampage got 520,000 buys out of Jon Jones when he was in the downside of his career, then managed to really boost up UFC 144's buyrate, and finally, ended with drawing a very good rating on FOX when he was the only big superstar name carrying that card. 

Point being, that every time Rampage or Tito fought for the UFC, they ended up giving the UFC a profit instead of giving them a loss in terms of revenue. I don't see that with Bellator. Tito/Rampage is going to happen on PPV, and when it's all said and then, if you stack up that card with Chandler/Alvarez II and/or Ben Askren and/or King Mo and really promote the entire card across all the Viacom channels, I think when the buyrate for that card finally come out, people are going to be surprised that the number is that high. But the thing that comes after is a problem, because you'll be throwing away money on Rampage and Tito for fighting for free on TV and losing to not that big names. 

If I were Bellator, I personally would've done a one PPV deal with Rampage and Tito. Get Tito/Rampage to be the star power, and then at all costs, build up smaller names like Chandler and Askren and Curran to create new stars, so that when Rampage and Tito draw you that buyrate and get you exposure and leave, you can still fall back on guys like Chandler/Askren for drawing good ratings, and maybe, if it works out really well, do their own pay-per-view. 

That's just my little rant on the whole Tito/Rampage and Bellator rankings thing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I agree with all of that. Sometimes less is more. Get one fight, pop a good buyrate and use the superstars as a commercial for the product. It's simple business but the way its gone down seems so complicated. Then again we don't see behind closed doors.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, atleast DX read my long ass paragraph :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

It depends on how Bellator want to move forward as a promotion. Are they content with being more of a niche MMA company, or do they now want to start pushing ahead to compete with the UFC by expanding their viewer base, going on PPV, and trying to be a legitimate option for top level fighters rather than having a ton of guys they the UFC dropped or passed on. I like the tournaments, although i'd love to see a single night tournament again but this is a good step for them as a company to get more exposure. Guys like Rampage and Tito aren't relevant in MMA today but if you asked a casual fan who Tito is or who Rampage is then they will know. If you asked the same casual fan who Ben Askren, Eddie Alvarez, or Michael Chandler is then chances are they have no clue. By establishing a PPV with 2 names of the sport they get their name out there beyond the hardcore fan, and into the market that the UFC pretty much has a stranglehold on. Thus they get exposure for their company, and exposure for the better fighters they have on their roster. 

As Rebney has said, this isn't going to be a regular occurance, but more of a "see how it goes" event. If they do decent PPV numbers then its likely they will run more events in the future which could easily tie in with the tournaments they run. For instance say they have 4 PPVs a year. They could have 1-2 tournament finals on PPV and 1-2 title fights + any special attraction fights they want. Thus they use the TV events, and tournaments to fuel the interest in their PPVs.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I really don't think Rebney is the right guy as the head of Bellator. He just comes off as such a slimeball corporate executive. Get someone outspoken like :dana out there to promote you and get you some eyeballs. 

I think out of everyone in the UFC, I'll miss Dana the most if he steps down and retires. I find I can't watch any press conferences, scrums, or interviews if Dana White isn't a part of them. DFW is just a boss.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Bellator should've just put Tito & Rampage on a big TV card. Try to draw the maximum number of potential viewers possible (couple million), sell them on your home-grown talent. With a PPV they'll be marketing to 100K (max), most of which are probably already fans of Bellator. They're going to lose money on this anyway; why not try and obtain the maximum number of eyeballs possible?

Sure, it gives them a little traction in the PPV market, but if they don't directly follow that up, it'll be lost momentum. It'll be more like a one-off concert than a sporting event. And how do you follow up on Tito/Rampage? You have to hope that people are actually interested in the undercard, then promote the hell out of those guys, in the hope that you create a proper draw. Or put the winner of Page/Tito in top billing for the next PPV.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Old, but still great :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^funny, but just thinking of Chucks last few fights :bron3


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Chandler/Alvarez 2 is on (at the PPV); Eddie re-signed. 

Kinda sucks that Eddie was forced to re-sign, but w/e, that's one helluva fight. :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I keep reading this forced or shame about Eddie stuff, what happened to him?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Eddie fought his last fight on his Bellator contract last October, so he was technically a free agent. This was also around the time it was announced that Viacom bought out a stake in Bellator and that they would be showing Bellator on Spike. UFC offered Eddie a very good deal with a PPV cut and immediate title shot so that they could take away Bellators biggest star away from them before their Spike debut. 

Eddie really wanted to sign with the UFC because of the money and the immediate title shot. Had he been able to sign, he would've fought Benson at UFC on FOX 7 for the title instead of Melendez. But Bellator told Eddie he couldn't sign with the UFC because of a clause in his old Bellator contract which included a matching clause. They promised Eddie a title shot with Chandler and a PPV cut from their PPV that they wanted to do down the road, but Eddie said "Fuck you, I still want to go to the UFC" and sued Bellator for not allowing him to go to the UFC. Bellator counter sued and a court date was set for September 2014. Yes, SEPTEMBER 2014, not 2013. 

So Eddie, not waiting to wait until the end of 2014 to fight and lose 2 years off his prime, just decided to sign with Bellator.

Bellators PPV is shaping up pretty nicely imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Essentially Bellator stripped a bloke of a UFC title shot and a fuckload of money.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Excited for Alvarez/Chandler II and Eddie getting back in a cage just a shame the Bellator cut of ppv is gonna be a tenth of what it would have been with UFC. But I can see why he did it... I read he lost his home and probably didn't want his family to suffer anymore. Just a shame a man no longer can choose his own path. I could see if he had fights left on his contract but his obligation was met. He owed Bellator nothing.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Very excited for Chandler/Alvarez 2. Unfortunetly I don't think it's possible for it to be as good as the first fight.

In the UFC this weekend, in the ones I care about I got Overeem, Faber, Pyle, Hall, McDonald, and McGregor. Don't care much about Rua/Sonnen.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rush said:


> Essentially Bellator stripped a bloke of a UFC title shot and a fuckload of money.


You just tldr'd me :lol

But yeah, Rush is spot on. 

UFC on FS1 should be fucking dynamite. I'm excited as hell for it. Best card of the year on paper.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

So pumped for FS1 as a whole as I'm trying to get into Premier League and we'll be getting lots of UFC. Plus ESPN has been shit for a while. I use MLB/NBA/NFL/NHL networks instead and really only watch when a 30 for 30 or actual game is on.

If I had some money to blow this year, I totally would've gone to this show. Fairly interested in every match of the card. Really interested to see how Hall does.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WEIDMAN said:


> You just tldr'd me :lol
> 
> But yeah, Rush is spot on.
> 
> UFC on FS1 should be fucking dynamite. I'm excited as hell for it. Best card of the year on paper.


you win by decision, i win by KO rd 1 :rogan


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

For anyone that wants to hear Alveraz explain why he re-signed.

He sounds so disappointed. I hope he manages to get to the UFC at some point.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He sounds like a disappointed, defeated man. And that's because he is. He got royally fucked. It's kinda fucked a guy can fulfill his contractual obligations and then have Bellator be like "Sorry bitch, you ain't going anywhere". He got fucked out of a lot of money and opportunities. But I also see it from Bellator's point of view. They can't build these guys up and then just let them go to the UFC, then they become a developmental system for them in a way and obviously they don't want that. But on the other hand, it may deter guys from going to Bellator if they think they are going to get stuck there. It's a shitty situation overall. 

I do think the we have the right to match the offer clause is bullshit. If a man fulfills his contractual obligations you shouldn't have this ace up your sleeve where he can never leave as long as you at least match it. But then again, if you don't you just make stars and give them to the UFC. Again, shitty situation overall.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Class act right there even when given the chance he took the high road and didn't bury Bellator when he very well could have. Hopefully his new contract has a "fuck you Rebney" clause where when his obligation is meet(which hopefully isn't many fights), he is allowed to decide for himself where and when he will fight next. Bjorn acts as if he made Eddie Alvarez.. Eddie made Eddie, he won the fights, he made them exciting. Yes, he used Bellator as a platform but he would have done so in any company as he was a rising star before he signed. Bellator benefited from the relationship and as in wrestling terms he passed the torch to Chandler. Both made some money but you gotta think they made more off him than he made off them or ever will. While guys like Tito and Rampage complain about how UFC paid them when they have millions, nice homes, and many luxuries provided by DFW and co... Imagine having to return to the company that took away your right to make a paycheck as well as caused you to lose your home and now your fighting on the under card with the main event being two washed up cry babies(this coming from a fan of both) who are probably being paid more than you made in your last 6 fights with the same company.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sucks for Eddie that he was basically forced to resign. But I'm sure he'll end up in the UFC at one point or another. 

At the same time, it was a smart business decision by Rebney and co. Sometimes you gotta play hardball, and promoters like Dana White and Vince McMahon have both done that in the past to get to where they are. It's a shitty backstabbing tactic, and I hated it, but it's still a smart one. I'd probably have done the same if I was in the same boat.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Indeed... it's a shitty tactic and makes Rebney look like a douche but I'm sure the hundreds he'll make off Alvarez will dry his tears wonderfully. Eddie's the big loser here, hopefully he does make it to UFC. I was excited for his debut. 

Just read that Fox Sports 1 may not be viewable to everyone on August 17th which sucks. Apparently the cable providers and the networks are fighting over what else but money. I know me myself will be pissed and making a call to my provider if I don't get UFC on FS1 this Saturday


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

They made a deal with Time Warner, Dish and Direct TV among others today. You should be able to watch without a problem.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

FS1 is available on all major carriers now. Not that it matter up here in Canada. I'm gonna have to stream that shit anyway.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I gotta stream this too thanks to that fucking BT sports deal.

Dana offered Diaz a fight with Machida at 185lbs in the most baffling news of the day, a WW v LHW at MW?? I know Machida has talked about going down and Nick up but still, this fight has Diaz getting outpointed, throwing a fit and retiring again written all over it (should he choose to accept that is, which Im doubtful about).


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah, Machida/Belfort sounds like a much better fight. If Vitor is adamant about staying away from MW until he gets a title shot, that's the fight to make.

Retiring twice in consecutive loses was enough to dull my interest in Nick, honestly. I don't really care if he comes back anymore. The WW division is stacked without him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He offered the fight to Diaz because Belfort turned it down. Belfort is the most obnoxious guy on the roster right now. I am actually beginning to despise him even more since he is turning down fights now.

Bellator also added a LHW Interim Title fight between King Mo and Emanuel Newton to their PPV. Have to try to get King Mo that belt somehow. I don't even know if Atilla Veigh is injured.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Diaz wants guys who are going to fight him and he's not going to think Machida is going to fight him because of his style. I could see Machida doing cartwheels around Nick while Nick gets pissed off and starts talking shit to him while Machida just smirks at him like he does everyone else. I don't think Nick hits Machida very much. I actually could see Machida winning fairly easily.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Dana said in an interview today that Bjorn needs to focus on making his company better. He also said his video blogs draw more viewers than Bellator's show. He also said they will talk to Askren.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Askren is going to run into problems with Maia, Hendricks, Condit, Rory and obviously GSP if he makes the trip over. Would be interesting if nothing else. He's not going to be able to coast in the UFC like he does in Bellator.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Askren is gonna surprise people if he comes into the UFC in my opinion.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Time Warner customer service is lucky... I spent a half hour bitching at them last month to the discount of half my bill... had the FS1 deal not been made I may have bitched my way to free cable for the rest of the year... lol.

I'd like to see Askren face any half competent wrestler if he signed with UFC before saying he'll cause any surprises. So far in Bellator he's coasted against poor wrestlers/grapplers. I'm not convinced he could hang with Kos or Maia and would end up being another Lombard sitch.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

WEIDMAN said:


> Askren is gonna surprise people if he comes into the UFC in my opinion.



He'll grapplefuck a lot of guys but against the guys in the top 5, he's going to run into issues. It's easy to do that shit in Bellator. Not so much with the guys in the UFC.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So Bellator's PPV so far has Rampage vs. Ortiz, King Mo vs. Newton II & Chandler vs. Alvarez II. Not a bad card so far.

Anyone here watches Fight Master?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Fight Master isn't overly good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:rogan wearing Google Glass at the weigh ins :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Uncle Creepy was on the Rogan Podcast a few days ago, it was fantastic.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

predictions time










may revise a couple of the finishes tomorrow.

Im picking Browne for the upset more out of hope than anything, and cos fuck The Reem, I'll mark if that glass jaw gets shattered.

Really hoping McGregor can live up to the insane amount of hype he's had this week.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I actually can't wait for this card tomorrow, most excited I've been for a card in a long time. And with that, my Tapology picks, which I also, haven't done in a long time lol.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Personally think that Pyle is going to get killed by Brown. Pyle gets tagged far too often, and his defensive striking isn't great. Brown has been on a major roll as of late and when he hits, he hits hard. 

I expect Lauzon, Overeem, and Hall to get back on track after losses. Hoping McGregor does well under extreme pressure cause dude definitely has the talent. But it's a lot about the mental edge as well, and if he handles it well, he can go far.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

This really sucks, they haven't added FS1 to the menu on my cable provider. So even though I have the channel, I can't DVR the fights which means I'll miss the whole undercard.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Really shit time for UFC to transition at launch of a new network. Wish this would have come a week later so the bugs would be worked out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That's the best thing Tommy has ever done. :lmao :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Duke Silver said:


> That's the best thing Tommy has ever done. :lmao :lmao


I don't know about that, Dana White riding Falcor still kills me every time.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Man, the crowd is going CRAZY for McGregor :mark:

Hope he pulls out the win.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

McGregor is like a skinny white Silva


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Obviously not as impressive as the Brimage fight, but still a solid performance by McGregor. Hollaway pretty much had nothing for him.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

McGregor completely shut Holloway out for 3 rounds. Decent fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

McDonald/Pickett is next. My body is ready.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

happy with that, was so nervous now I can finally relax and just enjoy the rest of the card, last time you'll see Conor on a prelim thats for shit fucking sure.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Was really impressed with McGregor for this being the first fight of his i've caught.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

SUBMISSION!!!!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

What a performance from McDonald. Pickett is unbelievably tough.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that was a good ass fight
sub of the night


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

FUCK YEAH.

Awesome fight. I fucking love Mayday. He was always on my Top 5 most favourite fighters. Kid's a future champ.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

McDonald bringing the fucking violence!! cant believe Pickett even got through the first round


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

FOTN so far and maybe looking at a double bonus with a SOTN... I say maybe because we still got J-Lau and he could snatch both... I wonder if J-lau has ever considered knocking himself out to take home the first triple bonus.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Love me some J-Lau.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

really don't want to watch the main event! couldn't bear either guy losing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lauzon is in his hometown, down two rounds, and fighting with no sense of desperation with one minute left in the final round. What kind of reverse reality is this?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

30-25!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i got Howard in dis shit.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

poor Joe got fuckin lit up :jose


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I still hate Kelvin Gastellum...


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

I think Uriah Hall by decision in this one


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> I still hate Kelvin Gastellum...


Seconded, except dislike instead of hate.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lackluster fight given the men involved.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

scrilla said:


> i got Howard in dis shit.


.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Matt Brown = Beast.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

So that Matt Brown fight was like an extra commercial.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WEIDMAN said:


> *Personally think that Pyle is going to get killed by Brown. Pyle gets tagged far too often, and his defensive striking isn't great. Brown has been on a major roll as of late and when he hits, he hits hard. *


Yays.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Brown just killed him.

I got Alcantara to upset Faber.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hot damn Matt Brown! He should be fighting the loser of Condit/Rory.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Hot damn Matt Brown! He should be fighting the loser of *Condit/Rory*.


Uh, that fight isn't happening, nor is it scheduled lol.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Called this shit.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

this is awesome
clap clap clap clap clap
this is awesome


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TakeMyGun said:


> Called this shit.


:faber


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

man I fucking hate white guys with cornrows


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TakeMyGun said:


> Brown just killed him.
> 
> I got Alcantara to upset Faber.





TakeMyGun said:


> Called this shit.


:faber

:hayden3


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> man I fucking hate white guys with cornrows


:rousey


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I got 2 guys down in a 4 fight parlay 

lehhhhgooooo Overeem and Sonnen


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

TKO win for The Reem in this one.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HOLYMYGODDAMNFUCK!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

YES, FUCK YOU OVEREEM!

That was nasty.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad I haven't bet on anything tonight haha


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Browne is a beast to endure that onslaught early. Reem got tired and plodded forward again.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

fucking yes, first prediction Ive got perfect tonight and the one I was least confident of.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Travis Browne was epic as fuck in that fight.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

god damn he got clocked lol 

i guess im officially over the overeem hype


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'm saying it now. Reem no roids, Reem no win...


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I demand a Vitor-style footlicking gif of that KO


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> god damn he got clocked lol
> 
> i guess im officially over the overeem hype


Been over his hype since he got knocked out by Bigfoot. Reem is a good fighter, but he always lets his guard down like a dumbass.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Bedtime beasted through that onslaught which included at least one ilegal knee. Got himself a highlight reel KO and probably an extra $50,000.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Browne threw that front kick half-a-dozen times before it landed square. That's crazy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He fights with no respect. In the heavyweight division pretty much everyone has the power to be able to clean your clock, so fighting that way is just asking to get clocked.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Pulling for Chael P


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

A gangster that comes out to country music. That's Chael fucking Sonnen.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shogun's lighting, I just cried out, Oh my God its Kane!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Praying for Sonnen, but my head says Shogun.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> Praying for Sonnen, but my head says Shogun.


exact same here

goooo Sonnen 

I just don't trust him anymore


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sonnen wins!!!!!!!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHAEL P BITW


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

CHAEL P SONNEN!


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

YES!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

weeeeeeeeee
tapped dat ass


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Now for a classic Sonnen post fight interview!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Is that the quickest Shogun has ever been beaten?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That was not the ending I was expecting. I thought decision all day. Kudos to Chael for the sub. 

Sucks for Shogun, but this was never a good match-up for him. Hopefully we get to see some of that Roach-polished striking in his next fight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CHAEL P SONNEN!!! CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR THIS INTERVIEW WITH JOE LOL


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao SONNEN THE GOAT.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Sonnen is AWESOME.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao That interview.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael is so GOAT. I fucking love that guy :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Good debut on the new channel. Didn't watch the prelims but the main card was pretty good outside of Hall vs Howard which I didn't care for.

Chael wins and post fight interview = :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sonnen is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This was bittersweet for me. Sonnen and Shogun are both one of my favourites. It was good to see Sonnen win, but I hated to see Shogun lose.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

So much for the "legendary" Shogun. Thank you Sonnen for finishing that overrated mediocre fighter.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

War Sonnen! You think Wanderlei accepts?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> So much for the "legendary" Shogun. Thank you Sonnen for finishing that overrated mediocre fighter.


:kobe


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WEIDMAN said:


> This was bittersweet for me. Sonnen and Shogun are both one of my favourites. It was good to see Sonnen win, but I hated to see Shogun lose.


Same here, lol. I been a Shogun fan since his Pride days, i wonder what's next for him?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

great night of fights, Browne :mark:

Chael will humiliate Wandy


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Wandi was calling for it in an interview this week so I could see it happening. Put it on the Weidman/Silva card... then Chael can call out the winner.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Stad said:


> Same here, lol. I been a Shogun fan since his Pride days, i wonder what's next for him?


Shogun will probably drop off the Top 10 if not retire. I really don't know who you could pair him with. Perhaps UFC can book Lil Nog/Shogun 2. Supposed to happen at UFC 161, but Lil Nog got injured.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Shogun to face the winner of Tito/Rampage.. I kid. I love Shogun but if he doesn't retire he'll be nothing more than a low level gate keeper.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Damn what a good night of fights. This card lived up to the hype and then some. DAT CHAEL


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

FOTN: Brad Pickett vs. Michael McDonald
KOTN: Travis Browne
SOTN: Chael Sonnen (since McDonald got the FOTN)

Just personally what I would do.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Definatly a great night of fights... Chael is always the way to go for a good night.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

T3H~L3X said:


> Shogun to face the winner of Tito/Rampage.. I kid. I love Shogun but if he doesn't retire he'll be nothing more than a low level gate keeper.


Who do you think he will join, Aces and Eights or the Main Event Mafia?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Dunmer said:


> Who do you think he will join, Aces and Eights or the Main Event Mafia?


He'll start a hispanic biker gang... Rivers and Gates... Tito will defect. :clap


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WEIDMAN said:


> FOTN: Brad Pickett vs. Michael McDonald
> KOTN: Travis Browne
> SOTN: Chael Sonnen (since McDonald got the FOTN)
> 
> Just personally what I would do.


Agreed, or maybe Dana will be generous and give both McDonald and Sonnen SOTN. I also thought Matt Brown's knockout was pretty amazing.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, another victory for Chael Sonnen. Brilliant performance once he realised Shogun could take him down.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Mark Hunt to send Reem packing from the UFC for good next plz, book it Dana.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Chael: "Fox Sports 1 the new home for everything athletically creative and even football"

:lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So in less than 2 weeks they're back with another card? And to my earlier post, I meant Kampmann not Rory.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

SOTN: Chael and McDonald
KOTN: Browne and Brown
FOTN: McDonald vs Pickett


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Next fight card in two week looks Ok. 

Uriah Hall should be gone now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"This solid gold pocket watch. Three people died making this pocket watch."- Conor McGregor


:lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Just watched. Card was great to watch. Felt damn good seeing Overeem KO'd. Browne has serious heart. Fairplay to him.


----------



## The Shield© (Aug 18, 2013)

Browne showed some serious heart and determination to get out of that one and come back. What a match, I went into the card with open optimism and I was not disappointed in the slightest, there were some very good match ups.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Worst night of picks of my life, and my boys Shogun, Lauzon, and Pickett all lost.










:lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sonnen with that epic mic work. Too bad Punk couldn't make it there.

And it's time for someone to send Overeem home. Agreed with Hanoi, Hunt to do the job.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

What a night! 

Shogun-Sonnen was pretty bittersweet as I'm a big fan of both of them but at the end of the day Chael was the better man.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hunt will send Overeem packing? :lmao

Overeem needs to stop being a cocky fuck though. He's facing a new generation of more athletic and technical heavyweights.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Hunt will send Overeem packing? :lmao


Would happily bet good money on it, wish Id put some cash on Browne yesterday.
Reems UFC run has been a complete flop, one win against a broken down Lesnar and even that's tainted by violating the terms of his temp licence by pissing hot afterwards. If he cant finish Bigfoot or Browne after dominating the fight then I dont see him finishing Hunt, and its goodnight if Hunt gets anywhere near that chin.

The one thing I'll say in his defence is I dont think there'd have been too many complaints if the ref stopped it when he was pounding on Browne last night.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mayday :mark:


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Would happily bet good money on it, wish Id put some cash on Browne yesterday.
> Reems UFC run has been a complete flop, one win against a broken down Lesnar and even that's tainted by violating the terms of his temp licence by pissing hot afterwards. If he cant finish Bigfoot or Browne after dominating the fight then *I dont see him finishing Hunt*, and its goodnight if Hunt gets anywhere near that chin.
> 
> The one thing I'll say in his defence is I dont think there'd have been too many complaints if the ref stopped it when he was pounding on Browne last night.


Uhh...









If the rematch stays standing, no doubt I see Hunt getting the KO, but I see Overeem getting the sub again. I guess there's a good chance this fight happens, considering Overeem is getting paid a ton of money so he'll get big name to fight next, assuming he doesn't retire.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^tbf that was right in the middle of Hunts long slump, and wasnt it right around the time Alistair really started hitting the ol 'horsemeat' heavy?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Alistair folds every time he's hit. If he doesn't finish his opponents within the first couple flurry's, he gases, eats shots, and the lights go out in Georgia. Personally, I can see guys like Roy Nelson and Mark Hunt KO'ing him. 

He did that in Pride when he was a LHW. Adding 50 pounds of muscle doesn't change your ability to take hits. Plus, dude always plops forward with his hands down, chin high, flat footed, and standing right in front of your opponent, which was fucking stupid on his part. In order to land a front kick, your opponent has to be perfectly still. Alistair stopped moving, and Browne caught him with his hands down and chin up.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

funny though if the ref had stopped when he was pounding on Browne he'd be realistically looking at a title shot now.

Just watching Dana's scrum, he buried Hall with that "he's not a fighter" line.

also, am I wrong or is last night the first time they had that mat-level cam? I loved it, really makes a difference for intricate grappling stuff.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah Overeem's an odd one. Great offensively but he gasses really quickly and his standing defence leaves a lot to be desired. Against Silva he kept his hands down (probably more due to arrogance than technique) and against Browne he was so gassed that he left his head open for that kick (his arms were too low probably because of how heavy they must have felt at that point).


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> ^tbf that was right in the middle of Hunts long slump, and wasnt it right around the time Alistair really started hitting the ol 'horsemeat' heavy?


Well to be fair, Hunt had lost to P4P best fighter in the world and a top 5 heavyweight, and had a weight advantage over Reem. Reem was 240, and looked alot more like his 203 pound days, and took the fight on 3 days notice.

Both men have come a long way since that fight, nevertheless Reem's ground game is still miles ahead of Hunt's.



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Yeah Overeem's an odd one. Great offensively but he gasses really quickly and his standing defence leaves a lot to be desired. Against Silva he kept his hands down (probably more due to arrogance than technique) and against Browne he was so gassed that he left his head open for that kick (his arms were too low probably because of how heavy they must have felt at that point).


Now that you put it that way, Overeem's striking reminds me a lot of Uriah Hall, their defense is but a shell of their offense.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*"Right here on the UFC's new home, FOX Sports 1, Wanderlei Silva, 6 feet tall and 205 pounds... Boy, until I met you, I didn't know they could stack crap that high!".
*
Chael Sonnen = GOD.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Great night of fights last night, the prelims were awesome too. They need to cut Overeem at this point. That's two fights in a row he's come in cocky and got KTFO. This one in a sense was worse because Travis kept doing the same thing to him over and over again and he still fucking got KO'd. He kept front kicking to the body and then the head and he clipped Reem with a front kick with his toes at least twice, yet that dumb fuck still just plods forward with his hands down. I'm assuming he's expensive, too. And lastly, that's two losses in a row since being popped for roids and his body hasn't looked the same since and his performances haven't been the same either. I think his UFC run has answered everyone's questions about him. Roids = Destroys everyone. No roids = Gets KTFO. Some people forget this, but Reem has been knocked out a few times before the Silva fight and got stopped with strikes a few times as well back before he went all Superman. He clearly has a glass jaw and at some point you need to think of your long term health.

Hall has turned out to be very disappointing. 


Annnnnnnnd


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @ Chael fucking pulling guard and tapping Shogun. I love how Shogun just put his head in his hands like "Oh jesus fucking christ". That literally could not have gone a better way. Shogun must feel so fucking awful.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

He was crying, Walls.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

there's a vid online of Wandy watching the fight, he said in an interview the other day he wanted to put $100,000 on Shogun, be fucking hilarious if he went through with it. vid doesnt show his reaction to Chaels promo sadly.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

greendayedgehead said:


> He was crying, Walls.



I don't think he was crying but it would have been amazing if he was. The Gangster comes in and chokes you out and makes you cry. Honestly, fuck Shogun. I've always said this. He's almost as overrated as Fedor.


Skip to 5:31 of this video to see Wandy's reaction to Shogun losing :lmao


http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/8/1...ts-to-chael-sonnens-win-at-ufc-fight-night-26


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks like i might have been right in regards to Hall being over-rated.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

nazzac said:


> Looks like i might have been right in regards to Hall being over-rated.


A lot of guys from UF are. I think they should have given him a can to blast with a superkick to debut the new network.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EmbassyForever said:


> *"Right here on the UFC's new home, FOX Sports 1, Wanderlei Silva, 6 feet tall and 205 pounds... Boy, until I met you, I didn't know they could stack crap that high!".
> *
> Chael Sonnen = GOD.


or you know, can just adapt a line out of a movie (full metal jacket for those playing at home). Sonnen really needs to drop the schtick.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

S&M Walls said:


> Annnnnnnnd
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @ Chael fucking pulling guard and tapping Shogun. I love how Shogun just put his head in his hands like "Oh jesus fucking christ". That literally could not have gone a better way. Shogun must feel so fucking awful.



All the while Rogan's screaming "he's not gonna get it, he's not gonna get it.... He's got it.."

Glad to see the Hall hype subside... i said since day one the kick was impressive but him as a fighter wasn't. The people saying he'd be the next big MW challenger and would give Silva a run are feeeeeeelllllliiinggggg pretty stupid right now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rory Mac vs. Robbie Lawler official for UFC 167. I'm assuming that's going to co-headling GSP/Hendricks.

Also, Belfort vs. Dan Henderson II is semi-official for a Brazil card later in the year.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

WEIDMAN said:


> Also, Belfort vs. Dan Henderson II is semi-official for a Brazil card later in the year.


build up to this is gonna be a goldmine of TRT jokes


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

TRT Hendo vs. TRT Vitor? Yes please! :mark:



> *Stefan Struve Sidelined Indefinitely With Heart Condition*
> 
> UFC heavyweight Stefan Struve has been sidelined indefinitely due to a heart condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

bendo vs belfort 2 is going be a great fight, power vs speed. then lawler vs mcdonald i see rory playing it cool and jabbing him all day. but what i am really pumped for is Hendo vs pettis i hope show time can dethrone bendo.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Lyoto's moving down to 185 and is fighting Tim Kennedy at Fight for the Troops, and if Wanderlei is healthy he'll face Chael at 167.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I think Wanderlei/Chael should be on free tv but I understand them wanting to stack the twentieth anniversary show.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

RODGERS' CHODE said:


> *bendo* vs belfort 2 is going be a great fight, power vs speed. then lawler vs mcdonald i see rory playing it cool and jabbing him all day. but what i am really pumped for is *Hendo* vs pettis i hope show time can dethrone bendo.


Hendo is fighting Belfort and Bendo is fighting Pettis, lol sorry just had to correct ya.

Machida moving down to MW and he gets Kennedy? Not a big fan of that fight at all. Much rather Belfort fight Machida at MW or LHW and Hendo fight someone else.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The UFC agrees but Belfort refused to fight Machida.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

TCE said:


> Hendo is fighting Belfort and Bendo is fighting Pettis, lol sorry just had to correct ya.
> 
> Machida moving down to MW and he gets Kennedy? Not a big fan of that fight at all. Much rather Belfort fight Machida at MW or LHW and Hendo fight someone else.


damn haha you are right it was late, i knew both fights haha, and yah i agree machida fighting kennedy, doesnt really intrigue me at all, id rather see machida fight belfort, or even chael for that matter.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The new TTTHS is fantastic :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Indeed it is :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:dana just said that UFC offered Wanderlei the Sonnen fight, but Wanderlei rejected it.

Dat ducking.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't blame Wanderlei - he'd get grinded out for 3 rounds - but he should really stop running his mouth about Chael if he doesn't want the fight.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

McGregor is out for 10 months :bron3


http://www.joe.ie/sports/mma/huge-blow-for-conor-mcgregor-as-cruciate-injury-set-to-result-in-lengthy-lay-off/


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Askren wants to go to the UFC. That means Bellator is probably lying and will just match his offer and screw him to. I don't trust Bellator to do anything they actually say they will do.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

The Askren situation seems alot like the Alvarez situation... they were more than gracious to let him out of his 90 exclusive contract option only to attempt to match UFC anyway and then screw him with a half assed matched deal.The lack of interest seems like a ploy to get a low ball offer to match from UFC because why try so hard to keep a former champion like Alvarez yet completely let go of a current champion like Askren who has made all of his opposition look like trash. Read an article where Askren made the same claims and even said whoever they make champ will look like a bum which is right.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it's posturing by Bellator to make the UFC give him a lower offer so it's easier for them to match it. I'd do it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Goddamn you Walls. I'm so addicted to Luke Thomas live-chats now because of you. Dude really is entertaining as hell to listen to.

Also, him and Matt Brown have to be long lost twins :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

other than the main event, not a whole heck of a lot interests me on this card on Wednesday night. 

Hopefully the winner of Kampmann/Condit does get Matt Brown early in 2014.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> other than the main event, not a whole heck of a lot interests me on this card on Wednesday night.
> 
> Hopefully the winner of Kampmann/Condit does get Matt Brown early in 2014.


While I'm not so big on Brown getting that much jump on opponent quality it'd probably be a great fight with Condit but I also think that if Brown fought Kampmann he'd win within the first minute. Kampmann is known to be a slow starter and the way Brown leaped out the starting blocks against Pyle, Brown would win. 2014 seems a bit late for Brown's next fight though. Could be a good headliner or co-main even on a Fight Night card this year imo.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bellator just added a third title fight to their PPV in November.

3 title fights on one PPV is asking for trouble. Did nobody at Bellator see UFC 33 or the StrikeForce Nashville card????


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't see what's wrong with 3 title fights. They're just stacking the card because it's a PPV.

And the Strikeforce Nashville card was hardly bad.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

totally forgot this card was tonight, nice surprise. I got Condit, Cerrone, Melancon and McGee.
and hopefully Bubba gets murdered.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

3 title fights and none of them are the main event. Way to make your titles look weak.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

unk and :dana sitting side by side at cageside tonight


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Best in the world is not impressed.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Holly sh*t! Kelvin Gastellum might be the real deal!
While Uriah Hall is 0-2 in UFC. 
Who would've thought that at the beginning of TUF, when Dana White was screaming "Uriah Hall is the next Anderson Silva"?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^At such a young age too fairplay to him. The guy has the tools it seems. Thought his fight was quite cool to see tbh because having seen The Ultimate Fighter that fight was almost a highlight reel. You saw the brawling that got him the win vs Colin Hart as he tagged Meloncon and caused him to fall then of course his Rear Naked Choke which he did to McDaniel and I think Samman too if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Kampmann got lit up in that fight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Now that's the Natural Born Killer I wanted to see  Back in the win column now. Wouldn't mind seeing Condit against the McDonald/Lawler winner.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Condit looked outstanding tonight. Love watching that dude fight.

Winner of MacDonald/Lawler please. :mark:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^If all is well that should be a title eliminator too.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Been saying it for years, guys, Carlos Condit is an elite fighter! Probably Top-10 pound-for-pound right now! 
Rory Mac doesn't deserve him.
Unless Ben Askren joins UFC, the winner of GSP vs. Jonni Hendrixx MUST face the Natural Born Killer next!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Old_John said:


> Been saying it for years, guys, Carlos Condit is an elite fighter! Probably Top-10 pound-for-pound right now!
> Rory Mac doesn't deserve him.
> Unless Ben Askren of Bellator joins UFC, the winner of GSP vs. Jonni Hendrixx MUST face the Natural Born Killer next!


Problem is both have faced Condit recently, so it doesn't really make much sense to see him thrown straight back in there. There should really be another fight for Condit to prove he's better than the other contenders or for MacDonald or Lawler or whoever UFC decides to throw in there to prove they're ready for a title shot. On Askren, he really shouldn't get so close to the title straight away imo. Saw one of his fights which he admittedly dominated and finished, but his style seems dependent on his opponent being totally flummoxed and not doing a damn thing about it and I doubt anyone in UFC's top 10 or maybe even 15 would fall for it and make it that much harder for him. Having said that, I'd put him against someone like Maia to really test his ground game which he loves so much and see if he's legit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

after GSP/Condit 1, it will be a bitch of a time selling a rematch to the general public. Other than one kick, GSP manhandled Condit.

And MacDonald beats Condit in a rematch I feel. It wouldn't be pretty, but MacDonald beats him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:brodgers


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Main Event, while not as good as the first one between them, delivered. Vintage Condit performance. And by god was Kampmann a bloody mess or what? Tremendous respect for Martin. Dude's a warrior. A rubber match somewhere in the future is definitely a must watch

also WTF Chael. :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Really disappointed with Cerrone. He's a mental flake and breaks too easily. He rides entirely on momentum and he needs to fix that. If he's moving forward and gets confidant, he's going to light you up and thats when we see him confidant and he's a destroyer. But as soon as you either meet him in the middle or start to back him up he breaks and gets lit up himself. He needs to somehow learn to adjust on the fly and push the pace more when he's getting pushed back. I called it a mile away while watching the fight. Cowboy started to get backed up against the fence a few times and in my head I was like "Well, here we go again" and unfortunately I wasn't wrong. I don't get it, though. In the Melvin fight he was able to do it. Melvin CRACKED him and he still managed to recover, even still after getting rushed afterward, and still KO him. So why once his opponent starts to move forward that breaks his confidence, I don't know. But this up and down Cerrone isn't the Cerrone we saw in the WEC and during his initial tear he went on in the UFC. Diaz appears to have broken him. He kicked his ass and he hasn't been the same since.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

S&M Walls said:


> Really disappointed with Cerrone. He's a mental flake and breaks too easily. He rides entirely on momentum and he needs to fix that. If he's moving forward and gets confidant, he's going to light you up and thats when we see him confidant and he's a destroyer. But as soon as you either meet him in the middle or start to back him up he breaks and gets lit up himself. He needs to somehow learn to adjust on the fly and push the pace more when he's getting pushed back. I called it a mile away while watching the fight. Cowboy started to get backed up against the fence a few times and in my head I was like "Well, here we go again" and unfortunately I wasn't wrong. I don't get it, though. In the Melvin fight he was able to do it. Melvin CRACKED him and he still managed to recover, even still after getting rushed afterward, and still KO him. So why once his opponent starts to move forward that breaks his confidence, I don't know. But this up and down Cerrone isn't the Cerrone we saw in the WEC and during his initial tear he went on in the UFC. Diaz appears to have broken him. He kicked his ass and he hasn't been the same since.


You're not the only one disappointed with Cerrone. As a fan of the guy it's heartbreaking, really.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Same here . 

What a flop Hioki turned out to be too :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Crazy that Hioki is only 30 years old. Been fighting for 11 years. I thought he beat Guida for the record however. 

Next Wednesday is going to be insane. Between the Fight Night and the debut of TUF, there's going to be about two dozen fights next Wednesday.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^ And a PPV Saturday too  This next week is all UFC and I'm loving it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Tito posted this on Twitter:











And then Dana responds:











:lol


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Tito got the sense of humor of a brick lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Poor Tito.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

lol Tito is just sad now. He can't win fights and no one wants to see him. I'd laugh if Dana removed him from the HOF.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nevermind for some reason at first he didn't shop up on their HoF section but now he does.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lol

Also, Dana tweeted this video. It's fucking hilarious :lmao


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Pumped up for tonight, man!
Hopefully Pettis will "showtime kick" Henderson's head into oblivion again haha
Also, bad boy Barnett is back! He'll probably cut another hilarious wrestling-style promo after the win. 
And Clay Guida will be taught a lesson and hopefully sent packing from UFC by Chad Mendes' greatness. If not for a guy named Jose Aldo, Chad would be reigning champion by now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

If Bendo wins tonight, he breaks the record for Lw title defenses. 

So if Bendo wins, does that make him the LW GOAT?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

For me no for a couple of reasons
1. He has yet to finish a single UFC fight.
2. He clearly lost the second Edgar fight.

If he finishes Pettis he takes care of one. I still need a couple more wins though before 2 doesn't count against him. That is just my opinion though.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^yeah he def lost the second Edgar fight, Id love to see Pettis win tonight just to shake up the division but I think Bendo will have too much for him. Not much interest in the prelims but main card is looking good, can easily see Mir/Barnett being a stinker though


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> For me no for a couple of reasons
> *1. He has yet to finish a single UFC fight.
> 2. He clearly lost the second Edgar fight.*
> 
> If he finishes Pettis he takes care of one. I still need a couple more wins though before 2 doesn't count against him. That is just my opinion though.


1. He dominated Nate Diaz over the duration of 5 rounds. Which is just as good as a finish. The fight had 2 10-8 rounds for gods sake. It wasn't a finish, but it was extremely dominant. And he did it with a toothpick in his mouth.

2. He didn't *clearly* lose the second Edgar fight or the Melendez fight or any of his fights. They were split decisions for a reason. The Benson/Edgar II fight was so razor thin that it could've gone either way. I've watched that fight 10 times now, and half of the time, I scored it for Benson while the other half, I scored it for Edgar. Had the decision gone Edgar's way instead of Bensons, the same amount of people would've said that "Benson got robbed". He didn't clearly lose any of his fights. Alot of them were really coin flips.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Henderson is a great fighter but the question was is if he wins tonight is he the GOAT LW. I can't stand Penn but he finished Florian, Pulver, Sherk, Stevenson and Sanchez at 155. They was just his most recent run at 155. Henderson has 0 finished in the UFC which doesn't look good. I have him at 3 right now below Penn and Edgar. He will be two soon no matter what but I can't put him at one with no finishes.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Henderson is a great fighter but the question was is if he wins tonight is he the GOAT LW. I can't stand Penn but he finished Florian, Pulver, Sherk, Stevenson and Sanchez at 155. They was just his most recent run at 155. Henderson has 0 finished in the UFC which doesn't look good. I have him at 3 right now below Penn and Edgar. He will be two soon no matter what but I can't put him at one with no finishes.


So by that logic, GSP does not count as the greatest fighter of all time at Welterweight since he always fights to a decision and never finishes...

Finishing isn't everything. Plus, Lightweight right now is an EXTREMELY stacked division with anyone in the Top 10 being able to beat each other on any given night. More stacked then any other point in history. 

If Benson looks good tonight, I think he's a victory away from being considered as LW GOAT. Personally, I think Benson would've beat BJ in his prime, and he already beat Edgar two times, one of which was a clear victory while the other was a coin flip decision. I think if he wins in a dominant fashion tonight, he'll be up there for me.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That knee was absolutely brutal after all those shots.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Henderson AIN'T no goat lw lol! 
C'mon guys are we even having this conversation?
Eh, in couple hours it won't even matter!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

WEIDMAN said:


> So by that logic, GSP does not count as the greatest fighter of all time at Welterweight since he always fights to a decision and never finishes...
> 
> Finishing isn't everything. Plus, Lightweight right now is an EXTREMELY stacked division with anyone in the Top 10 being able to beat each other on any given night. More stacked then any other point in history.
> 
> If Benson looks good tonight, I think he's a victory away from being considered as LW GOAT. Personally, I think Benson would've beat BJ in his prime, and he already beat Edgar two times, one of which was a clear victory while the other was a coin flip decision. I think if he wins in a dominant fashion tonight, he'll be up there for me.


GSP has finished Penn, Serra and Hughes twice in title fights. Henderson has no finishes period in the UFC. Henderson is the only current champion besides Dominic Cruz with no finishes. Every other champion either won the belt with a finish or finished in at least one defense. He is great but finishing is necessary to be a GOAT.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

wah! i wanna see the main event so bad but my internet is capped and i cant bring myself to pay $45 when i really only want to see the top 3 fights on the card.

with all the free cards coming up ill probably just order 166 and get my fix through all the fight nights.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Fucking glad at least one Asian won a fight. Kang won that last one before the Lim fight, no doubt about it. Lim went straight crazy and thought fuck leaving it to the judges.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Finishing isn't necessary to be GOAT. Ever since winning the title BACK from Serra, GSP has only finished an opponent once. Every other fight has gone to a decision. He didn't cement his legacy as the greatest Welterweight of all time by simply beating Matt Hughes at UFC 65 OR beating Matt Serra. He cemented it by defending his title 8 times in extremely dominant victories, the majority of which went to decision. 

The two people that you have above him are Edgar and Penn. And like I said, I already believe that Benson beats BJ Penn in his prime, and he has already beat Edgar twice, no matter how controversial the decisions were. But that's extremely subjective and can't be proven at this point, so it wouldn't really count as a argumentative point.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Tibau probably won that fight scorecard-wise but Varner should have won imo. He had Tibau where he wanted him standing during the third and he takes him down? Could have had a TKO there imo.

First prelim yeah that was the wrong choice. Kang won that. Been some pretty good fights though tonight. Looking forward to the main card.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Slightly premature methinks but I doubt it'd have affected the outcome. Barnett had Mir where he wanted him really. A couple more punches would have done it but the knee itself probably premature.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

looked like a good stoppage to me. he went down hard on his fucking face.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

hahaha Pettis owns his soul


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Pettis just ended any idea of that GOAT conversation for Henderson. Strangely I want Pettis/Edgar now.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think anyone had Pettis winning in the first. Great win for Showtime though, deserves to be champion.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I like Bendo an all but :yes


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't think I've ever been happier to see one of my favourite fighters lose. Beautiful win for Pettis. Really happy for the guy. Card overall was disappointing though.

Rush must be creaming his pants as we speak.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Pettis might be lightweight champ, but if he passed me on the street I would have no idea.

But at least Ben is no longer champ so that's good.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

RKing85 said:


> Pettis might be lightweight champ, but if he passed me on the street I would have no idea.



I'm pretty sure if you had actual balls to say to HIS FACE, he would smash your face in! :ziggler3


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Old_John said:


> I'm pretty sure if you had actual balls to say to HIS FACE, he would smash your face in! :ziggler3


How long have you been watching MMA?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

TCE said:


>


And I went 8 - 4, not bad lol.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

TCE said:


> And I went 8 - 4, not bad lol.


Nice one tbh. There were some odd finishes on this card so imo it would have been difficult to do very well prediction-wise.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I went 4-8 :lol

That's gonna hit my percentage really bad. I was up to around 70% recently as well


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Nice one tbh. There were some odd finishes on this card so imo it would have been difficult to do very well prediction-wise.


Thanks man. Yeah some odd finishes and close, even fights. I still feel Kang was robbed  lol.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

WEIDMAN said:


> I went 4-8 :lol
> 
> That's gonna hit my percentage really bad. I was up to around 70% recently as well


LOL you can redeem yourself Wednesday for the next card .

Remember, post fight press conference in about 30 seconds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebGwgG2-IuY


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey walls buddy, what did we agree on for this event? :asilva Also when will you learn that you will never win a bet against me?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

TCE said:


> How long have you been watching MMA?


Since 2009-ish! And definitely long enough to tell you Showtime Pettis ain't nothing to f*ck with!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Something I found funny while watching. Immediately took a screenshot of it as soon as I saw it on my stream:











Looks like Barnett is going to be fighting Pettis next for the strap 8*D


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Barnett/Pettis sounds right lol

I just read a comment where someone said Aldo stands no chance against Pettis. Doesn't take long for people to overreact at all.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Pettis is a beast. I can't believe he finished Benson in the first. Those kicks were nasty, and the fact that he turned his own mistake into an opportunity is unbelievable. 

I liked Benson as champ (the Edgar, Diaz, Melendez fights were all highly entertaining) but the LW division just got a whole lot more interesting. I'd love to see Grant, Melendez, Thompson, Edgar, Aldo all challenge for the belt. Add dos Anjos and Bam Bam Healy to the list. The LW division is rolling again.

Barnett looked solid against Mir. Even though the stoppage was early he was in total control. Crazy to see Mendes knock Guida cold. He couldn't do anything more to secure another title shot and I'm pretty hyped to see Aldo/Mendes 2 now.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow. Just wow. Pettis' winning the belt after so many obstacles is like straight from a movie. What a feel good moment.
Those bodykicks were NASTY. Must've hurt like hell. The ending was pretty awesome, took like 3 seconds to even realize that it was over. First reaction was like did Bendo even tap and was it a mistake on ref's part or what, but in the end it was just a verbal sub. 

Poirier-Koch was very entertaining IMO, especially the first round. Major props to both of those guys.
Barnett-Mir was a war as long as it lasted. Slightly disappointed at the slightly premature stoppage tho.
What an impressive performance by Money Mendes. Really impressed. One or two big wins and he's earned another shot. 

Krauss vs Lim was a nice slugfest. This Lim looks promising, but like Rogan said, he looks HUGE for a WW.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Been talking Pettis up for ages, even back in his WEC days. Stoked that he has finally won the UFC belt.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I know MMA math doesn't work, and Pettis is a finisher, but; to think that it took Pettis 4 minutes to finish Benson, when Edgar & Melendez fought a collective 75 minutes against the ex-champ is crazy. 

I'd still put both Edgar/Melendez in the top 2-4. It makes Pettis look like an absolute killer of the LW division.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

of course I would say it to his face. lol. Course, again, I wouldn't have recognized him. But if somebody pointed him out to me, I would of course say that to his face. If he punches me in the face I'm a fucking millionaire!

Palelei/Krylov was so bad that it was freaking awesome. A must watch for all MMA fans.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

So in the saga of Bellator looking stupid comes a new great story. They current LHW champion Atilla Veigh said that he can fight but they are forcing him to sit out so they can have Newton/King Mo on the PPV. Bellator then said he was translated wrong and released a medical report backing them up. Now the guy who translated the interview said it's not only correct but the medical report they released is from April. Is it even possible at this point for Bellator to look dumber?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

lolBellator.

"We're fair and don't give out undeserving title shots because we have a tournament format, like any real sports league should".

And then they remove Attila Vegh from the PPV because the want King Mo/Newton 2 because it'll sell more. :lol

Emmanuel Newton won the LHW tournament. He should absolutely be challenging Vegh at the PPV if he's ready.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Either that or they're just trying to get King Mo into the title fight. I mean that's likely what they had planned but Newton spoiled the party.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

They wanted King Mo on the PPV and this was the only way of doing it. I actually thought of this when the fight was booked but shrugged it off. I didn't think they were actually dumb enough to do it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Those liver kicks Pettis throws are nasty, Ben kept making the same faces whenever he took them that Cerrone did but just kept it together better. But Pettis is injured, again. This time his other knee. Dude just can't catch a break. And now Bendo might be out with a fucked up arm. 

Mir/Barnett was a letdown for me. I'm glad Barnett won and I picked him too because he's just more well rounded than Mir is and he owned Mir. But that fight was stopped too quickly. I'd like a rematch but I doubt it happens.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh god :lol

So here's the situation:

- Attila Vegh does an interview basically saying that Bellator made him step aside in favour of doing Newton/Mo II despite the fact that he was fully healthy and could've made the November PPV.
- Bellator then releases Vegh's medical report which says that he is injured and thus cannot compete in November
- Turns out that the medical report is dated all the way back to April of 2013. The medical report says that Vegh can resume training after 2 months from April, which would be June 2013, giving him 5 months to fully prepare for Emmanuel Newton.
- Also, Bellator says that Vegh's SHOULDER is injured, when the medical report says that the reason Vegh cannot train is because he has a fricking hematoma. Completely different
- Vegh then goes on saying that he never said anything like "Bellator made him sit out because they wanted Newton/Mo"....despite it being ON video and translated by various people. 

What a disaster.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

lol Bellator. They even suck at being sneaky. So, basically, Bellator wanted to do the Mo rematch on ppv and have it for the title but couldn't because Vegh was champion. So someone got the bright idea to steamroll him to the side so they can just make the fight anyway and use this medical bullshit as an excuse, Vegh understandably got pissed off and spoke out about it on video, then Bellator probably told him to stfu and now he is recanting his statement. What a mess. They randomly announce a PPV with two UFC cast offs to headline, effectively shitting on all their other fighters who have been there since day one and shitting on all their titles as well in the process, then give Eddie a shot he doesn't want or deserve because of a legal matter that is forcing their hand (they looked like major assholes throughout that process as well) and now they push a guy to the side to make the title fight they want because they can and it's more marketable. And on top of that, almost the entire promotion for this PPV is how much Dana sucks, so they are just willingly advertising him and the UFC all the time. What a fucking disaster. I can't wait until this thing fails so we don't have to talk about it anymore.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I've decided I'm never watching Bellator again. Unless they really get their shit together which I don't see happening. I watch any free MMA to. I've watched every WSOF event and some are hard to get through.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Also add on the fact that they're publicly burying Ben Askren, and have NO qualms about letting their WELTERWEIGHT CHAMP go to the UFC because he's "too boring" to fight in Bellator.

Unbelievable. Why shoot yourself in the foot. It's like when Dana White buried the fuck out of Jon Jones/Greg Jackson after the UFC 151 cancellation, and then realized "Fuck, I gotta promote this kid now for a fight in 3 weeks."


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He's just doing that so he can sign Ben back for a lower price. Or at least attempt to.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't see how the Mir/Barnett fight was stopped early, Mir was dropped by a savage knee to the temple, he crumpled to the floor. We would have seen more damage inflicted had the ref not stepped in. The ref did a great job, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Because he should have let Mir take a few more shots first before stopping it. He made a split second call and it was the wrong one, it happens. It's better for Mir's health, of course, but that was still stopped too early. 

I don't buy Mir's excuse of "I took my other leg out from under me so I wouldn't take another one" for a second because it makes little sense. You took a knee to the head and it dropped you. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That makes it even worse.

So Bjork resigns Ben to a cheaper deal, and all of a sudden, you have to promote a guy who you yourself called boring publicly.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Bellator promote something? Please. And you said it yourself, Dana buried Jones and then 3 weeks later had to promote him. It can be done.


The latest TTTHS show is fantastic








NWO Wandi?!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Askren's last two fights have been anything but boring.

I love Bellator. Yeah they do some shitty things, but every promotion does. I am a sucker for tournaments and will always follow Bellator.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Doesn't make it right Walls.

And yes, it is :lol

My favourite part of the episode was the Ben Henderson bit. It's incredible.



RKing85 said:


> Askren's last two fights have been anything but boring.
> 
> I love Bellator. Yeah they do some shitty things, but every promotion does. I am a sucker for tournaments and will always follow Bellator.


You like to follow tournaments, yet you follow Bellator? :lelbron


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Mark Hunt V Bigfoot dec 21 in Australia, HOSS FIGHT!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

My predictions for tomorrow's UFC Fight Night:

Glover def. Bader (TKO)
Jacare def. Okami (Decision)
Joe Benavidez def. Jussier Formiga (Decision)

...the rest of the fights features bunch of low-card jobbers against each other...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Really only care about the top 3 fights. The rest of the card is tailor made for the Brazilian audience.

Teixeira, Souza, and Benavidez in the main three fights.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The under card of Brazilian events are always weak on paper for me. Hope it's entertaining but it certainly isn't appealing.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Really looking forward to Souza/Okami.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Glover, Jacare and Benavidez are all going over fam.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

not arsed enough with most of the card to do a tapology, I hope Glover stomps him violently though, looking forward to TUF too but I probably wont see it til tomorrow.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Brazil card tonight and no Vitor Belfort? He must not be abusing the TRT.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

How the fuck is Troeng still going!?

EDIT: How the hell did Hallmann win? After the way he buckled getting hit in the midsection, Trinaldo should have had him, but managed to lose by submission.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fucking love Jacare


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Jacare is a fucking beast. Destroyed Okami.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

whole main card has been awesome so far.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Myers said:


> Brazil card tonight and no Vitor Belfort? He must not be abusing the TRT.



Don't worry he is fighting Dan Henderson in November. That fight is also in Brazil.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Thinking Jacare would win by submission, shocked he got that sick KO.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Well we have a new #3 in the rankings. Now if Belfort wants a Middleweight Title shot, I say have these guys fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Well we have a new #3 in the rankings. Now if Belfort wants a Middleweight Title shot, I say have these guys fight.


Makes perfect sense to me.

Really wanted Jacare to do the "Jacare" and he couldn't and I'm sad...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

scrilla said:


> Glover, Jacare and Benavidez are all going over fam.


sup fam.

Vitor is going to duck fighting at MW unless it's for a title.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

great night of fights.

bring on Total Ultimate Fighting Divas now


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I think Phil Davis should get the next title shot over Glover. Davis has wins over the current 1, 3 and 6 ranked LHW's. Glover has 0 wins over the top ten. Let Glover fight Mousasi or the winner of Sonnen/Evans next. What is the point in rankings if beating those ranked fighters does nothing for you?

It's my same issue with Chad Mendes being #1 for a long time when Guida was his first top ten win. Why do fighters take risks against high ranked guys when you can just crush middle of the pack guys and get to a title shot easier?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Davis' win over Gustaffson was 40 months ago, the Machida win could've gone either way, two of his last three were against lower competition, and he lost to Evans before that. I don't think any of that does much for Davis's ranking.

Glover is the easy choice. 20 fight win streak, wrecking dudes.

Fun main card tonight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Duke Silver said:


> Davis' win over Gustaffson was 40 months ago, the Machida win could've gone either way, two of his last three were against lower competition, and he lost to Evans before that. I don't think any of that does much for Davis's ranking.
> 
> Glover is the easy choice. 20 fight win streak, wrecking dudes.
> 
> Fun main card tonight.


He didn't wreck Bader and in fact he was losing the fight until the finish. Also 20 straight wins against non top ten guys didn't look as good. 40 months ago looks better than not at all. People put to much stock in win streaks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damn Meisha is hot tonight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Glover definitly needs to get the next title shot. Most people though Davis lost his last fight. 

http://mmadecisions.com/decision/4380/Phil-Davis-vs-Lyoto-Machida

Every single media scorer had the fight for Machida.

I don't think any logical argument can be made for Davis to get the shot over Glover.

Look at Davis' last 5 fights. Machida (fight most people thought he lost), Wins over Magalhaes and Prado, a no contest with Prado, and a loss to Evans.

Wins over Magalhaes and Prado are 5 times weaker than Glover's wins over Bader and Rampage. (we'll skip the Tehuna fight)


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael vs. Rashad official for UFC 167. At 205.

I got Chael by UD, even though the safe bet would be on Rashad. Though he has looked horrible as of late.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> Glover definitly needs to get the next title shot. Most people though Davis lost his last fight.


Everyone also said Diaz beat Condit, unless they are one of the judges it doesn't matter. Sadly...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

WEIDMAN said:


> Chael vs. Rashad official for UFC 167. At 205.
> 
> I got Chael by UD, even though the safe bet would be on Rashad. Though he has looked horrible as of late.


Well these pre and post shows are going to get more interesting with those 2


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

WEIDMAN said:


> Chael vs. Rashad official for UFC 167. At 205.
> 
> I got Chael by UD, even though the safe bet would be on Rashad. Though he has looked horrible as of late.


I got Chael in 3 rounds after a good fight. At least there is a good co-main event in the Pierre/Hendricks card. Hoping they add Matt Brown vs. Carlos Condit. 

Bader should switch to a camp that will improve his stand up and he will wreck guys for sure. I was rooting for him the whole way. 

Also everyone for the last season of TUF has looked good except Uriah Hall.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I got Chael in 3 rounds after a good fight. At least there is a good co-main event in the Pierre/Hendricks card. *Hoping they add Matt Brown vs. Carlos Condit*.
> 
> Bader should switch to a camp that will improve his stand up and he will wreck guys for sure. I was rooting for him the whole way.
> 
> Also everyone for the last season of TUF has looked good except Uriah Hall.


Brown's being pegged for a match with Saffiedine, as he should be. The guy hasn't beat anyone in the top 10 so shouldn't go anywhere near Condit until he starts dropping guys in the rankings. Saffiedine is at 10 just behind Brown so he's the best opponent for him right now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jones will wreck Glover imo


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

This new season of the Ultimate Fighter looks weak, man. Also, all the chicks look like dudes. They literally make Ronda and Miesha look like WWE divas! lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Ronda is better looking than almost all the Divas. Tate is hit or miss for me. When she looks good she looks hot as fuck. When she doesn't she looks like a ******. It's interesting.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Kinda bummed that Kakai didn't make it to the house. Well guess he'll make it to the UFC some other way.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

S&M Walls said:


> Tate is hit or miss for me. When she looks good she looks hot as fuck. When she doesn't she looks like a ******. It's interesting.


Why not....both?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Meisha looked good last night, never thought much of her before.

Mir V Reem is set for 167, Reem by early murder methinks, no way Mir wil survive a barrage like Browne did.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Overeem/Mir is a really weird fight. Gives off a loser leaves town type of vibe, even though I would think that UFC would never cut Mir.

I think I'll take Mir in this one. Overeem's chin has been questionable as of late, and Mir has decent enough striking to catch him with it. Also, no doubt Mir has the advantage on the ground.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rousey is hella ugly, what are you smoking walls?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Saw Ultimate Fighter. Should be an interesting season but not many standouts tbf, at least among the men. In terms of the women, obviously due to the women's division being shallow whoever gets into UFC has a better chance of making a mark so I'm a lot more interested in the female aspect. 

Also, anyone else watch and think Dana White is trying to make it seem like Rousey and Tate absolutely hate each other? I mean, they may but in that episode they were totally civil to each other. Sounds like mountains being made of molehills, guess we'll see how it develops.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rousey is obviously attractive, but I see many women every day in my every day life that are more attractive.

Hot, but not one of the hottest women in the world.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> Rousey is obviously attractive, but I see many women every day in my every day life that are more attractive.
> 
> Hot, but not one of the hottest women in the world.


In all honesty that's something I'd say about most celebrities that get revered because of their looks.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

First episode of TUF was really meh. Expect it to heat up soon, though.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

I STAND CORRECTED! Among all these ugly betties, one relatively attractive chick DID manage to make it to the house:
*Julianna Pena*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can see a vein in her arm. 3/10


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cerrone/Dunham is on for 167 as well. I'm looking forward to that prelim I get to see.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought she was pretty too. Not how she looked on the show because she was going to fight and all but I could tell that her everyday, normal look would be good. She's pretty, for sure.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

McQueen said:


> I can see a vein in her arm. 3/10


Have fun dying a virgin! :adr


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

McQueen prefers people you can fit into suitcases and smuggle onto a plane. That stops when they hit about 9, so I don't think he's overly concerned with this female MMA fighter.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This Bellator main event has been awesome. Fight of the Year candidate. Both men just brought it the entire time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Old_John said:


> Have fun dying a virgin! :adr


:kobe I was probably laying dames while you were still eating paste in grade school. Aren't you aware i'm "old" around here?



S&M Walls said:


> McQueen prefers people you can fit into suitcases and smuggle onto a plane. That stops when they hit about 9, so I don't think he's overly concerned with this female MMA fighter.


Actually I think shes pretty good looking, and I wouldn't say no to a woman who can kick my ass. And you got a problem with Midget loving? And WAGG/Cody are the ones who like prepubescent girls, not I good sir.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Daniel Cormier's apparently all the way down in the 220's. Looks like he really is going through with the move to LHW.

He should still come in heavy for Nelson however.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Interesting read about GSP & his VADA testing. 

*However, Hendrick's manager Ted Ehrhardt, GSP" class="Newslink">GSP-vada-wada-drug-testing-peds-steroids">spoke to Bloody Elbow and said that the Hendricks camp was willing to submit to World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) testing, but that the VADA testing raised red flags.

"GSP asked if we would drug test," said Ehrhardt. "He didn't say VADA or anything else at first, he just asked for drug testing and Johny said, 'Of course I'll drug test.' Then he said VADA, and then it came to us that VADA is giving the testing to him for free."

"Somehow he has a relationship with VADA. I don't know to what degree, but that made us a little nervous and since we don't work for GSP, we work for the UFC, and we're fighting in Nevada, so they're the commission, we talked to both of them. We did a conference call with GSP's manager and trainer, the Nevada commission, UFC representative and myself, and we talked about him wanting us to do VADA."

The Nevada State Athletic Commission (NSAC) suggested using the World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) to conduct the testing, and apparently all parties initially agreed.

"A week later, GSP's attorney asked 15 or 20 questions about how WADA is going to test for this and that, how are they going to move the tests, how are they going to do this, a ton of questions," said Ehrhardt. "He wanted to have predetermined times. It's not random if you know when they're coming. He had questions about what they test for, and that's another red flag. Why do you care what they test for, if you're clean, you're clean? We didn't ask one question. We were just ready to test WADA, that's what we wanted to do, and he didn't want to."

NSAC Executive Director Keith Kizer offered further details, in an interview with MMAJunkie.

"They were asking, 'Well, what do you test for?' My answer is always the same: We test for prohibited substances as listed on the WADA list," said Kizer. "(They said), 'Well, what does that mean? Does that mean HGH, does that mean this, does that mean that?' Yes, it means it all. The answer then should have been, 'OK.'"

"Basically, they said we want to know all the tests you do so Georges' medical advisors can vet the test first before we decide.

"I said, 'I will take that as a no. We will let you know if we're going to do any testing on our own. Goodbye.'"

"(GSP's Attorney) actually had the gall – this Rodolphe (Beaulieu) guy – (to say), 'Well, no, that's not what we meant. We're happy to do it once we get this additional information, but I'm going to be done for the next seven days, and I'm unavailable via cell phone or email.' It's like, whatever dude. It was so ridiculous. But I don't hold any of that against Georges St-Pierre. As far as I know, he doesn't even know about these things."

"I don't know if it's just his people being overly aggressive, or trying to act as agents of VADA – I have no clue, and I don't care. But when an athlete's representative is basically saying, 'Well, he's interested in perhaps doing enhanced testing, but we need to know – and more importantly, his medical advisors need to know – all the ins and outs of the testing before he'll agree to it,' that's a no. That's a refusal, and that's fine."*


Bit of a read (not really, but by today's standards it is) and basically, GSP wanted them both to do the testing. Hendricks camp said fine, but not with VADA because GSP gets his tests for free and they work very closely with him. So they suggested WADA instead, the Vegas one. GSP's lawyers then went ape shit, asking exactly what they are testing for, how they test for it, WHEN they will test for it, etc. Very, very suspicious. I've always thought GSP was on PED's. It would make a lot of sense. And him being in with the VADA people and having all those questions for the other commission is very suspicious.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Nate Diaz and Gray Maynard will be rematching at the TUF 18 Finale card in December. If you count their fight in the TUF 5 semifinals it'll be their rubber match.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

According to Reed Harris Matt Grice was in a serious car accident. He was rear ended at a red light and is in surgery right now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, had to get emergency brain surgery. Saw reports today his position has improved but still in critical condition.

The Bellator main event a few days back was outstanding.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Really digging the new UFC posters. They're much more unique as opposed to the generic fighter fist pose they would always put on them.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Those are awesome.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

They are awesome posters. The "reach" theme doesn't really work though, considering Jones has an 8" reach advantage.

166 is stunning.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Duke Silver said:


> They are awesome posters. The "reach" theme doesn't really work though, considering Jones has an 8" reach advantage.
> 
> 166 is stunning.


There's no way in hell Gus has a 76.5 inch reach. A half inch longer than GSP? No fucking way. UFC are pretty bad at getting these things right. Some of them are on purpose (a lot fighters seem to be a couple of inches shorter than the UFC bills them as) but with things like this it's as if they guess.

Edit: I'm almost positive there was an article where Gus himself said he had a longer reach but I can't find it.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That's a pretty weird thing to screw up. It has always puzzled me that a 6'5" man could have that sort of reach, but I don't know why the UFC wouldn't correct it. Especially when they're trying to sell the reach as one of the main angles for the Jones fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep, I agree. The old posters were so fucking generic. A lot more Japanese inspriration I think. The old Pride posters were amazing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't like the jones/gus one but the other two are cool. I like the GSP/Hendricks one the most.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I don't like the jones/gus one but the other two are cool. I like the GSP/Hendricks one the most.


It's like they're not in a showdown pose.

I like the other ones better too. You'd think since they've fought before that UFC would show each man getting hurt by the other.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

BJ Penn and Frankie Edgar are the next coaches on TUF. They will fight in April at 145. I give zero shits about this fight and am baffled as to why Frankie even accepted it. It does nothing for him to beat BJ again.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Penn's returning? :lol

At least it's not at 170 this time. We all saw how that turned out against Rory. I don't get the point of this honestly. Edgar already beat Penn twice (even though the first one was controversial), so I really have no desire to see a third. 

Penn at 145....might be interesting. Who knows.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Gustaffson's real reach is 81.2:

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...ufc-165-title-challenger-alexander-gustafsson


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm going to laugh when Edgar beats him for a third time and then Penn cries and retires again.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> I like the other ones better too. You'd think since they've fought before that UFC would show each man getting hurt by the other.


they should have a pic of Junior knocking out Cain, surrounded by 300 pics of Cain turning his face to mush.
One of those things is likely to be repeated anyway.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TUF was okay night.

Ronda is kinda lame. She's bitching at Tate for smiling after the fight. Um, really? Did she expect Tate to be somber and down? Her fighter won. So of course she'll smile. It was probably more of a smile for her fighter, and not for Rousey's fighter losing. 


And her crying...come on. It's a prelim fight in TUF. It's not that big of a deal. She'll get a chance to make the UFC with the finale.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah Rousey needs to layoff the crying and being a bitch the whole time, just train the fighters and quit making it about yourself.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

BJ Penn coming back to the UFC? Doesn't excite me much. Going to shoot up the all time UFC losses list if this is an extended run.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

SMH @ Rousey's bitch ass! At the rate this is going, I wouldn't be surprised if Rousey gets some MAJOR heat, and Tate gets a legit pop come the fight night between the two.
GO MIESHA!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rousey comes off as a child in these episodes. Kinda shocking. You can tell her emotional development was halted at some point.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Shogun vs. James Te Huna official for UFC's return to Australia this year.

And Michael McDonald vs. Urijah Faber official as the co-headliner on UFC on FOX 9 in Sacremento. Pettis vs. Grant is also rumoured to headline that card. 

Some great fights coming up starting from UFC 165.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope Te Huna smashes Shogun. And LOL @ Shogun. I remember he wouldn't take the Glover fight because he didn't have a big enough name but he takes this fight? :kobe


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He was scared to fight Glover but Te Huna doesn't scare him but he should. Shogun is a joke and always has been.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I too think he wanted none of Glover because he knew he'd get his ass kicked. If Shogun loses to Te Huna I hope he retires. Then I never have to watch him fight or hear about him ever again. He must want to fight again quickly if he's willing to fight him. Probably still embarrassed that The American Gangster choked the shit out of him. You all would have laughed at my reaction to that fight. I fell off my couch laughing, literally. Not saying that to be funny, it's the truth.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I can now see why Rousey was scared to see TUF, she comes across as a bitter bitch.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

She does come off rather immature. Her pissed off walk is hilarious and I've noticed whenever she is mad her lower lip sticks out like she's pouting. It's amusing. She comes off very childish and Tate comes off like an adult.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

I cant believe it, but im starting to root for Miesha Tate...

Watching Shayna talking crap and than losing was great, but a voice in my brain was telling me: "nah, shes not like this in real life, they edited her to look bad."
Then i read this:
http://themmacorner.com/2013/09/11/the-queens-manifesto-shayna-baszlers-tuf-18-blog-week-two/
Jesus Christ, am i soooo glad this woman lost. She went full Nick Diaz, but at least Diaz has something to back it up. Oh boy, i cant believe her.

Ronda is almost as bad. 
I know, its reality TV and its edited, but damn, i can see it before my eyes, little Prince Ronda growing up, getting everything she wants and 
if she doesnt get it or loses against someone she crys and goes in total bitch mode.

If Tates boyfried doesnt open his mouth during the entire season, im gonna root for Tate to defend Ronda somehow (unlikely).


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Penn/Edgar tuf = no buys

If theyre that low on options then they shouldve waited and got Mir and Reem as coaches, straight out state that their fight is Loser Leaves Town and theres your angle, two guys last chance + 16 guys one big chance. Might as well get the most they can out of their contracts and even Mir is best when he's making some other guy wanna smash his face in.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

So it looks like there will be a third fight between Edgar and Penn in April 2014...at Featherweight. The fuck BJ, the fuck? Didn't he have issues making 155? fpalm


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

TheJack said:


> *I cant believe it, but im starting to root for Miesha Tate...*
> 
> Watching Shayna talking crap and than losing was great, but a voice in my brain was telling me: "nah, shes not like this in real life, they edited her to look bad."
> Then i read this:
> ...



After that last episode I kinda am starting to as well. I mean, I still have tons of love for Ronda. She's a bad bitch. But she really comes off like an immature child with a complex and Tate comes off like an adult. Maybe that was part of Tate's plan, just let Rousey go off and be crazy so she looks better by comparison. Not like it matters, Ronda is still going to smash her again.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Having seen TUF, Ronda does come across as overly sensitive but tbh I'd prefer that than sheer apathy. Means she's invested at least although I reckon she's a bit too invested if you know what I'm getting at? She seems so involved that it probably takes away from her coaching ability. Tate seems much more prepared for coaching than Ronda is.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

I always hated Ronda. I thought she was a big bitch when she was going in to fight Tate for the first time. I'm glad to see people are seeing her like that now. 

That whole thing where she gets all pissy cause Tate was smiling after the fight was a load of crap. Miesha is right Ronda's striking his abysmal.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

If Penn's return is an extended run, I predict he will lose more fights than he wins in this run. I have little to no interest in seeing BJ back in the UFC.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh my god :lol

This episode was just so great. Opening with Hendricks/GSP was gold, Team Alpha male, BJ Penn, and Diaz/Bravo/Rogan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was awesome.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


:lmao


----------



## The Presence (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

There is a 2nd shot of Tate that owns the Ronda one completely. DAT AZZ.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

wow did Pitbull Freire ever look good tonight.

Woke up just in time to see it after Vladdy/Houston put me to sleep.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Just came in to post that. Very well could be the funniest KO in MMA history :lmao


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I wanted to post that too


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

I was watching Money vs. Canelo yesterday. Did Arlovski win?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The poll :lol

I don't know what to answer for it. I just watched the latest Ultimate Fighter episode and was extremely turned off by Ronda. And I don't find Meisha to be too particularly attractive either. Must be the nose. 

Can we just have a :hayden3 option in there?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Old_John said:


> I was watching Money vs. Canelo yesterday. Did Arlovski win?


Yeah he did. Unanimous decision I believe.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

S&M Walls said:


> There is a 2nd shot of Tate that owns the Ronda one completely. DAT AZZ.


You mean this one? :


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

are we gonna have another one of these polls when Bigfoot fights Mark Hunt? :hmm:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Grant isn't fit so Thomson is fighting Pettis on FOX 9.

Kinda bummed that Grant might not get his shot now and that Thomson is being rushed to the front of the que. I guess it's the only other option at the moment. Makes more sense than giving Gil another crack so soon and it should be a fantastic fight either way.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> are we gonna have another one of these polls when Bigfoot fights Mark Hunt? :hmm:


Is this one of those not so philosophical observations, trying to remind everyone that women aren't sex objects, but then just comes off _(insert derogatory word)_?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^no, it was a half assed joke, cmon man everyone knows its that dreamy Hunto.

Browne vs Barnett added to 168, I'll buy that for a dollar, card is getting stacked as fuck.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Fairly confidant Barnett will beat Browne.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

^ Barnett should be able to put him on his back and sub him pretty easily. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael :lol


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone watchin' TUF tonight? It sucks how all the ****-looking ugly bitches ganged up on the only decent-looking girl Juliana Penna... :$

Also, loved the fact that Ronda's bald-fuck armenian douchebag coach has to do all the talking for that semi-challenged dummie bitch Ronda... :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Absolutely no interest in TUF right now. Sonnen/Jones was an excellent season with some great fights/fighters, but not feeling that same spark this season despite actually me really liking Ronda.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

"Thats what you get for eating biscuits at breakfast!!!" LOL wtf dude.


Also, dont name your younger son Chris, cos your older one is gonna get shot. What strange a coincidense.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The countdown show is rather entertaining. Especially Jones's "C'mon son" moment. Watching Matt/Brendan talk shit back and fourth was great too, "I can't wait to beat the shit out if you" :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I was flipping through the channels and TUF was on last night. After a few minutes of Rhonda's whining I stopped watching. This show is making her look truly awful.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

http://fightland.vice.com/blog/fightland-talks-to-russias-homeless-mma-legend?Contentpage=-1

pretty inreresting read.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

after watching the 4 Bellator WW quarter-final fights tonight, no way Rick Hawn doesn't win this tournament.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jones will take him down and smash him. Rnd 3 tko.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I think of all the title fights from Silva V Weidman up through the end of the year tonight would be the biggest shock to see the belt change hands, I just see Gus getting tooled and finished in the 3rd or 4th, if not earlier.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Going for Healy and Schaub for the upsets.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

2 of my favorite fighters defending their titles tonight. Come on Jones & Barao!!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

TBH, I'll continue watching TUF, because I've never missed one. As mad as that seems, I've been watching since the first one launched and won't ever stop. I got to 4 episodes into Bellators Fight Masters though and stopped lol. 

Anyways, not a bad card tonight, a few good fights on paper that should end up in a few good scraps. UFC 166, 67 and 68 look much more stacked though.

Bellator last night was great.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

RKing85 said:


> after watching the 4 Bellator WW quarter-final fights tonight, no way Rick Hawn doesn't win this tournament.


I couldn't believe that fight. Outclassed completely in the first round on the ground, then come round 2, a completely different story. He dominated the stand up, while the other guy seemed to not know how to throw a punch.

And fucking LOL at Bubba Jenkins hahaha. His opponent is the real prospect, can't wait to see him again. Lima needs to be in the UFC, no doubt about it.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Anyone watching the prelims?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Does Gustafsson stand a chance?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Khabib will be getting a title shot sometime in 2014 I think.

Actually kind of hoping Josh Thomson gets injured and Khabib can replace him.

And hey, knowing Josh's past history with injury, that's a very realistic possiblity.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

marked for Mitrione goin to sleep :mark:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Schaub coming out to Kanye West and putting Mitrione to sleep was boss.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Renan FUCKING Barao


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Fight of the year candidate.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That judge that gave it 49-46 needs to be castrated.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

What a fight that was, still think Gus was robbed though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I gave Gus rounds 1 and 3, Jones got 2, 4 and 5.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That was an EXCELLENT fight. I'll have to rewatch to score it again, but Gus really brought it to Jones. You could've made a case for either fighter winning tbh.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Shitstorm incoming over that decision. Incredible fight though.

Poor Gus, fought the fight of his life.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Amazing fight. Fuck that judge who scored it 49-46. I thought rounds 1 and 3 were definitely Gustafsson's, 4 and 5 belonged to Jones. 2 was the decider and that was really really close.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Saint Dick said:


> Amazing fight. Fuck that judge who scored it 49-46. I thought rounds 1 and 3 were definitely Gustafsson's, 4 and 5 belonged to Jones. 2 was the decider and that was really really close.


exactly. far from a robbery which so many people are crying about. Mostly b/c people can't get past their hate for Jones. Some of the mma forums are exploding with anger which is fucking pathetic.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Rush said:


> exactly. far from a robbery which so many people are crying about. Mostly b/c people can't get past their hate for Jones. Some of the mma forums are exploding with anger which is fucking pathetic.


Yeah definitely not a robbery. Could've went either way and I wouldn't have complained. I was hoping for a draw like Edgar/Maynard.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Rush said:


> exactly. far from a robbery which so many people are crying about. Mostly b/c people can't get past their hate for Jones. Some of the mma forums are exploding with anger which is fucking pathetic.


I like Jones but rewind back. I'm going to as well but Gus had the first and third easily. It's all about the second, and from what I remember, it wasn't close. Gus handled that round two. The whole first three rounds were all Gus. He stuffed every single takedown and landed every single significant shot in all those rounds.

I'm going to go back and rewatch, but Gus was robbed IMO. Jones got a 10 - 9 in both the last rounds, that was it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TCE said:


> I like Jones but rewind back. I'm going to as well but Gus had the first and third easily. It's all about the second, and from what I remember, it wasn't close. Gus handled that round two. The whole first three rounds were all Gus. He stuffed every single takedown and landed every single significant shot in all those rounds.
> 
> I'm going to go back and rewatch, but Gus was robbed IMO. Jones got a 10 - 9 in both the last rounds, that was it.


2nd was absolutely close, what fight were you watching?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

If I've ever seen a fight that needed to be a draw, that was it. Draws piss most people off, but sometimes they're the right call. That's but a small reason to get rid of this truly awful scoring system. There has to be a 10-8 round to get a draw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Obese Turtle said:


> If I've ever seen a fight that needed to be a draw, that was it. Draws piss most people off, but sometimes they're the right call. That's but a small reason to get rid of this truly awful scoring system. There has to be a 10-8 round to get a draw.


you can score a round 10-10


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Wssn't close from when I was watching. He was fucked by round three. Cuts all over him and then clearly lost the third. He came back the last two, but Gus put the beating on the first three rounds. What was so close about round two?

Again, I'm going to rewatch but Gus smashed him in the first three rounds of that fight.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Anderson is also still #1 P4P in the world where Gus was robbed. :ti


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Jon Jones is an oversized b*tch who should pick on men his own size! 
To his credit, he finally did for the first time in his lifetime against Gustaffson. Well, that didn't go to well for him. He almost lost that belt!


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Jones got exposed tonight. He doesn't do so well when he has to fight someone that isn't past their prime or a middleweight. Jones needs to stay at LHW, because at HW he would get his head taken off. I'd also like to request a rematch. 

By the way, GSP #1 P4P fighter on the planet.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh god, the hate on here :lol


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

WEIDMAN said:


> Oh god, the hate on here :lol


True, true! :lol
Tonight, it is all justified, though, thanks to Johnny Bones' b*tch ass!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

One hell of a fight


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Old_John said:


> True, true! :lol
> Tonight, it is all justified, though, thanks to Johnny Bones' b*tch ass!


So he breaks the record for most Light Heavyweight title defenses in history, and he's a bitch ass? :kobe

This fight only proved that he wouldn't be as dominant at HW as most people thought he would be. He's still the greatest LHW of all time and one of the top P4P fighters right now. He has problems when he doesn't have a reach advantage over his opponents, but at the same time, he still won according to all 3 judges, and the MAJORITY of MMA journalists scoring it. 

Only reason people are hating Jones so much is because everyone already hated him coming in. And now, the fact that he was in a competitive fight will give the haters more fuel to add to the fire.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*WEIDMAN*,
You're right, I guess the oversized parasite will be staying at LHW after all! lol
He's clearly ain't dumb enough to move up to his natural HW weight class, especially after tonight...


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Old_John said:


> *WEIDMAN*,
> You're right, I guess the oversized parasite will be staying at LHW after all! lol
> He's clearly ain't dumb enough to move up to his natural HW weight class, especially after tonight...


Ban this fool.

Jones is still one of the best in the world. And once Johnny KO's GSP, there's going to be some debates in who the GOAT is out of Jones, Silva and GSP. Fuck it, add Fedor as well.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

TCE said:


> Ban this fool.
> 
> Jones is still one of the best in the world. And once Johnny KO's GSP, there's going to be some debates in who the GOAT is out of Jones, Silva and GSP. Fuck it, add Fedor as well.



Get your facts straight, dipsh*t! Johnny is a light heavy weight, GSP is welterweight, and the fight will NEVER be sanctioned due to 30+ lb. weight difference. 

What a knowledgeable MMA fan!! 
I betcha you're one of the douchebags wearing Tapout T-shirt everywhere, too! :lmao :clap


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Old_John said:


> Get your fact straight, dipsh*t! Johnny is a light heavy weight, GSP is welterweight, and the fight will NEVER be sanctioned due to 30+ lb. weight difference.
> 
> *What a knowledgeable MMA fan! *:lmao :clap


I would love to point out how ironic this is, but I'll let you catch on slowly.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Old_John said:


> Get your fact straight, dipsh*t! Johnny is a light heavy weight, GSP is welterweight, and the fight will NEVER be sanctioned due to 30+ lb. weight difference.
> 
> What a knowledgeable MMA fan! :lmao :clap


I think he was talking about Johny Hendricks. Which in that case, I doubt. Hendricks only has a punchers chance at beating GSP. GSP is way better everywhere.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

TheRockfan7 said:


> I think he was talking about Johny Hendricks. Which in that case, I doubt. Hendricks only has a punchers chance at beating GSP. GSP is way better everywhere.


My bad, guys, thought the little dipsh*t was STILL talking about Johnny 'Bones' Jones for sure! :lmao

If he actually meant Hendricks, then maybe he's right! To be fair and unbiased, I give Hendricks a decent shot at upsetting GSP! I mean, the guy legitimately beat the likes of Condit, Fitch, Koscheck, Kampmann, TJ Grant, etc.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Old_John said:


> *WEIDMAN*,
> You're right, I guess the oversized parasite will be staying at LHW after all! lol
> He's clearly ain't dumb enough to move up to his natural HW weight class, especially after tonight...



lol he makes the weight for LHW every time. He isn't oversized because he makes weight. Jose Also is huge for 145 but I doubt you consider him a parasite. As long as a fighter makes weight it doesn't matter where they fight. 

Oh and "he's clearly ain't dumb enough" may be my favorite sentence I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

didn't watch today, though it sounds like this fight is worth downloading. 

my hate for jones is strong so i can see myself subconsciously scoring the fight for gus already.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

funnyfaces1 said:


> That judge that gave it 49-46 needs to be castrated.


AMEN

I had 1 and 3 for Gus, 4 and 5 for Jones and the second round was a toss up. How the hell could you give Jones 4 Rounds?


But still, what a fight from both men. Never liked Jones, but coming back from a great disadvantage is what a true Champion does. 
Cudos to Gus, he was one of my favs in the LHW division, but now he totally won me over.

And please, can we now have GSP on No.1 p4p, or at least after he 49/46'd Hendriks?

EDIT:
lol, watching the postfight press and both Jones and Gus are at the Hospital, damn again, what a fight.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

A lot closer fight than i expected. I'll hold my hands up & say that i under-rated & under estimated Gus. He put up one hell of a fight

I think they should just give Barao the proper belt already. The guy is the best 135lbser imo anyway


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

After watching the fight a second time, Jones won 3-2. This isn't a robbery by any stretch. What happened here is Gus did WAY better than anyone thought he would and people can't stand Jones. Those two factors combined lead people to believe Gus got robbed when he didn't.

This exposed Jones as being lazy, in a way. He got so used to just out reaching guys and out muscling them that he just got by on those things and when he couldn't do that he kind of froze. Jon loses most of his advantages at HW and if that JJ shows up at HW, he's getting KTFO.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Old_John said:


> Get your facts straight, dipsh*t! Johnny is a light heavy weight, GSP is welterweight, and the fight will NEVER be sanctioned due to 30+ lb. weight difference.
> 
> What a knowledgeable MMA fan!!
> I betcha you're one of the douchebags wearing Tapout T-shirt everywhere, too! :lmao :clap





Old_John said:


> My bad, guys


:ti


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That was an incredible fight. I wasn't expecting it to be anywhere near as competitive. By the 2nd round I was pulling for Gustafsson to win. He did an amazing job and it really looked like he was in control for a lot of the fight. I'd need to watch the fight again to score the 2nd round (the only one I'm not sure on), but going into the decision I felt like Gustafsson had just edged it (48-47). Certainly not a robbery though. That's about as close as a LHW title fight has ever been.

Jones showed a lot fortitude staying in the fight, but I think Gustafsson did a fair amount of damage to Jon-boy's image last night. Everyone expected him to wreck the Mauler and continue to dominant before moving up to Heavyweight. I think it's safe to say that move is off for now. He got exposed by Gus neutralizing his reach, his footwork wasn't nearly as sharp as Gustafsson's, he froze several times in the fight, his punches weren't up to Gus' standard, and he took a lot of heavy shots. Not to mention Gus stuffing all but 1 takedown attempt and even getting Jon to the ground himself.

On the other hand, Jon really showed that he's got a champions's heart. Jones knew he was down going into the championship rounds and he went into killer mode to secure those last two. You can almost see Jones flick a switch in his mind late in the 4th, just before he turned it on and stole the round. It's like something clicked and he realised, "shit, if I don't go for this my title is gone".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jones never gives up with his indomitable warrior spirit! :cena3


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Holy shit what a fight! Can't remember the last time I felt like I felt during that fight. Insane. 
As far as the outcome goes, and while I am disappointed that Gus lost, it wasn't a robbery. I used to hate on Jones a lot a while back but he has really proved himself to me. Dude deserves that belt. 

Barao is a beast. That kick was freakin' NASTY. And DAT DANCE. :mark:

Always mark out when I see someone use D'Arce choke. Beautiful way to end the match.

Carmont really impressed me, as did Nurmagomedov. Can't wait so see more of those guys.
Healy did pretty well for himself too. Major props. (Y)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Holy shit what a fight! Can't remember the last time I felt like I felt during that fight. Insane.
> As far as the outcome goes, and while I am disappointed that Gus lost, it wasn't a robbery. I used to hate on Jones a lot a while back but he has really proved himself to me. Dude deserves that belt.
> 
> Barao is a beast. That kick was freakin' NASTY. And DAT DANCE. :mark:
> ...



Basically the whole main card was damn good. Yeah the Carmont/Phillipou fight wasn't great but can't say Carmont didn't deserve to win as you say. He stepped up. Jones/Gus could be FOTY imo. Shame Gus lost. Nothing against Jones but I was rooting for Gustafsson. Loved seeing Schaub win too, mainly because I wanted Mitrione to lose  And it's always cool to see a D'Arce choke (I love that submission) Nurmagomedov was damn good too. Healy's tough as hell and Nurmagomedov just went to work. Beautiful takedowns he used.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Round 2 was the key round. Gus won the first & third imo, whilst Jon took the championship rounds. I gave Jon the 2nd, but only just. A draw would have been a fair result, and i wouldn't have complained if Gus won. I severely under-estimated him in this fight, so now i give him a lot of credit.

There's discussion going around on whether it hurt Jon's image, but i think it's enhanced it more than anything. He showed a lot of heart in there today, and all great champions have to go through adversity. Silva, GSP, and other great champions have faced adversity in their careers. Tonight, it was Jon's turn to face adversity & pull through a tough fight


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

After re-watching the fight, I still have it 48-47 Jones giving him 2, 4, and 5. But 2 could've gone either way honestly. 

Either way, absolutely incredible fight. I think Jones beats Glover rather easily, so Gus should have at least one more fight before a rematch. 

Also:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Rush said:


> you can score a round 10-10


I didn't know that. Could easily make a case for round 2 being 10-10 then.



TCE said:


> Wssn't close from when I was watching. He was fucked by round three. Cuts all over him and then clearly lost the third. He came back the last two, but Gus put the beating on the first three rounds. What was so close about round two?
> 
> Again, I'm going to rewatch but Gus smashed him in the first three rounds of that fight.


Gus landed good combos and had more significant strikes in round 2 but from what I recall Jones had two head kicks which were the biggest shots of the round.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Super Bowl Weekend Jones/Gustafsson 2 will happen unless injury prevents it.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Jones won that fight. No doubt about it, especially if you watch it again and turn of Rogan's annoying, bias commentary. Gus One the first but every round after that I gave to Jones. They where all really close rounds though. When I first watched the fight I thought Gus actually won but it's a lot different watching it over again when you know the outcome and your emotions aren't running so high. Amazing fight.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

It was as close as it gets when it comes to a 5 round fight. It could have gone either way. I don't think there should be an immediate rematch though. Let Jones fight Glover.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Unfortunately for Glover his lack of top ten wins will cost him this shot right now. Jones/Gustafsson is what the people want so Glover should fight Phil Davis in my opinion.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Texeira said he doesn't want to wait for a Gus & Jones rematch. Honestly I think Jones smashes him in the 1st round. I say next card will be Jones vs. Texeira and Gus vs. Davis II.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I just don't see them booking anything but Jones/Gustafsson 2 unless injury prevents it. That is where the money is.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Old_John said:


> My bad, guys, thought the little dipsh*t was STILL talking about Johnny 'Bones' Jones for sure! :lmao
> 
> If he actually meant Hendricks, then maybe he's right! To be fair and unbiased, I give Hendricks a decent shot at upsetting GSP! I mean, the guy legitimately beat the likes of Condit, Fitch, Koscheck, Kampmann, TJ Grant, etc.


Yes, I was talking about Hendricks. And how old are you, like 10? Who even says words like 'dipshit' anymore?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I think they shouldn't have an immediate rematch. There was no controversy in it, and there have been too many immediate rematches recently so no reason IMO to make it. Give Glover his shot, put Gus against Rashad if he beats Chael and Davis vs. Hendo or Mousasi or something


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If they do rematch, I think Jones will win more decisively the 2nd time. I think he completely underestimated Gus and just thought he would muscle him around like he does everyone else. This fight was a huge learning experience for him and I think he'll go back, fix what he needed to and smash Gus in the 2nd fight. Either way, easily FOTY so far. I felt like my heart was going to explode during times of that fight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was because you were sniffling lines of Coke off your girlfriends awful back tattoo.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know if Jon underestimated Gus or not. He doesn't seem like that type of guy who would underestimate an opponent. 

I was absolutely blown away by Gus's TDD last night. I think Jones thought that if the striking didn't turn out well for him, he could always go for the takedown but Gus blocked 9/10 takedowns by Jones. And Gus was on point last night standing. 

One things for sure. When the rematch comes around, both these guys will be significantly better then when they first squared off. It'll be a matter of who adjusted more since the first fight. I absolutely cannot wait for the rematch.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

https://twitter.com/jonjones

OH GOD :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

McQueen said:


> That was because you were sniffling lines of Coke off your girlfriends awful back tattoo.



If I were to do lines of coke off her, it would be off her ample ass. Get your facts straight, sir.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we all know that walls looks more like a tweaker than a coke head. Coke is too expensive for him.



that jonjones twitter is brilliant. poor bloke :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Life is my drug of choice, sir. That and weed.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jones/Gus was a million times better than I was expecting it to be. Outstanding fight.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

MMA Hour right now, stacked 200th show.. Faber, Sonnen, Anderson, GSP, Weidman, Stone Cold, McGregor, Hardy, Greg Jackson, Big John.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/9/2...s-st-pierre-anderson-silva-chael-sonnen-stone


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jesus, that is stacked. Will check it out now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

If Nate skips out on a fight for a high school reunion Dana should fire him.


----------



## Shade (Sep 24, 2013)

Got to say when Nate Diaz tweeted that I thought it was hilarious. The Diaz Brothers are absolute characters. I mean don't get me wrong it is unprofessional to turn down a fight for that. But no denying it is funny. If he is out though would love to see Pat Healy vs Gray Maynard.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Dana fucking owns Tito and Frank Shamrock again :lmao



> LAS VEGAS – The idea of a group of UFC Hall of Famers and champs is crashing the promotion's 20th anniversary event apparently is hilarious to UFC President Dana White.
> 
> The UFC executive laughed today when asked about a Twitter message from Tito Ortiz that invited Ken Shamrock, Frank Shamrock, Randy Couture, and Quinton "Rampage" Jackson to show up at November's UFC 167 event, where they're presumably persona non grata.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope they all show up. They can form a has beens version of the NWO and TAKE OVA.












New smiley plz.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

They should all show wearing spray painted "F.D.W." shirts. Tito spent a bit too much time in meetings with Jeff Jarrett and Dixie. If Dana wants to deny them access to the building he will do so. But I'm sure he'll graciously accept Tito's money for tickets to a UFC event and just ignore them throughout the event or better yet show them on Tv and claim even Bellator fighters will pay to see the best in the world.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

S&M Walls said:


> I hope they all show up. They can form a has beens version of the NWO and TAKE OVA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL love it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Just saw the fight...

Round 1: Mauler
2: Jones
3: Mauler
4: Jones (he lost the fist 4 minutes, dominated the final minute)
5: Jones

I could see rounds 2-4 go either way. But I thought 1 and 5 were clearly won by Mauler, Jones respectively.

What a fight, though. Outstanding.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

TUF was meh again. Ronda continues to look like a child.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Apparently Jones is gonna defend his title against Teixeira in Newark, NJ on February 1st, while Gustafsson will have a fight "sometime around the same time" in Sweden against opponent to be decided later. 

http://www.mmaviking.com/report-gustafsson-to-fight-in-sweden-jones-versus-teixeira-next/


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Jones also said that he re-watched the fight multiple times and now thinks that he won "decisively".

It sounds like Jon-boy re-watched the fight, realized that he was inches away from losing the title, and decided to take an easier fight in the interim - while continuing to improve before he takes the rematch later on in 2014. 

I hope that's the case anyway. He can't possibly be delusional enough to think that his win over Gustafsson was decisive. The difference between winning and losing was literally one elbow.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Ken got buried bad by Dana, he doesn't pull no jabs and he's ready to slay some washed up dinosaurs 

it's kinda fun seeing Ken, Frank, Tito be all buddy-buddies considering the bad blood and history between all three

don't get me wrong I'm a huge fan of Ken and Tito, Tito was my guy back in 02 when he was the baddest motherfucker on the planet, but the sight of seeing 6 old MMA fighters trying to crash the show is gonna be hilarious and cringeworthy at the same time, i'm gonna sit down with my popcorn and watch


for more lolz check out Ken's twitter :lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Id still like to see Gus v Mousasi at that sweden card, was supposed to happen before and every other top 10 seems tied up atm (other than Davis who he wont fight).


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Not sure who I want to see Mauler go up against.


Champion : Jon Jones
1 Alexander Gustafsson
2 Glover Teixeira
3 Phil Davis
4 Rashad Evans
5 Lyoto Machida
6 Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
7 Dan Henderson
8 Chael Sonnen
9 Gegard Mousasi
10 Mauricio Rua

Maybe Machida if Machida wants to fight again in February. Actually I'd be okay with Mousasi. Someone in the top ten, but someone that Gus should defeat handily to setup the huge money rematch.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Jones is fighting Teixeira in February. 
Rashad is fighting Sonnen in November at UFC 167.
Shogun is fighting Te Huna in December at UFC Fight Night 33.
Hendo is fighting Belfort in November at UFC Fight Night 32.
Machida is dropping to Middleweight to fight Tim Kennedy in November at UFC Fight For The Troops 3.
Rogerio is without an opponent as of now (?)
Davis is his training partner so no 
Mousasi is without an opponent

I think Gus could handle both Mousasi or Rogerio. But if the winners of Rashad-Sonnen and Belfort-Hendo come out healthy enough, how about one of them in Sweden?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

S&M Walls said:


> Jesus, that is stacked. Will check it out now.


:lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

might be in the minority, but I am glad the UFC is going with Glover getting the next shot instead of giving Gus an immediate rematch.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Jones is going to run through Glover. And I think by the time he gets to Gus again, he'll finish him. I listened to Barnett on the Rogan podcast and he said that Jones broke a few times in that fight and he's completely right, I was saying the same thing to my chick when we were watching it. You could tell during some of the fight he broke, in his corner, etc. But more importantly, he came back. Most guys don't. It's baffling to see some idiots shit on Jones still. What the fuck does he have to do? He destroyed everyone, got his elbow hyper-extended by Vitor than when 3 more rounds with it, snapped his toe in half against Chael and worked through it and got his ass kicked, broke several times and still came back to beat Gus. He's a fucking champion. People need to accept it.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

The only people I really see shitting on Jones are the most retarded of MMA fans, Sherdog types, I looked at that forum for the first time in years the other day, HOLY SHIT!, it makes the wrestling sections here look like MENSA by comparison.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> The only people I really see shitting on Jones are the most retarded of MMA fans, Sherdog types, I looked at that forum for the first time in years the other day, HOLY SHIT!, it makes the wrestling sections here look like MENSA by comparison.


That's why I just stick to the Mayberry over there really, trolls have taken over the heavyweights.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> The only people I really see shitting on Jones are the most retarded of MMA fans, Sherdog types, I looked at that forum for the first time in years the other day, HOLY SHIT!, it makes the wrestling sections here look like MENSA by comparison.


That's why I stopped posting on sherdog. People let their personal feeling cloud their judgment when it comes to sports but the overwhelming personal hate around Jones is what causes the insane comments about him. I personally don't like him but the guy is LHW GOAT. He ran through everyone but Gus and still came out on top. He has the most decorated resume and its not even close. Wandi, Tito, and Chuck all have holea in their resume Jones has no holes. He is the most talented guy out there and makes weight so untill he stops their is no reason to move. Tyson always found a way in his prime to counter the lack of reach anf fought compact as fuck. Theirs no reson why guys cant find a way around it. Taller guys like jones are usually easier to take down when you set up your shots guys just break and give up and just go into hailmary mode looking to just load up and get telegraphed. People just have a hard time setting aside personal opinions and emotions when it comes to sports and can't be objective about anything.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

An MMA fighter died last night in Brazil due to weight cutting, right before the weigh-ins. Terrible.


----------



## Shade (Sep 24, 2013)

I heard about that with the Brazilian fighter. He was new in the game as well. According to MMAfighting.com. He had to cut 33 pounds in a week which when you think about it is a ton of weight to cut. I mean I know you see guys like Tibau and Jose Aldo who have big cuts. But 33 pounds in a week especially doing it in the sauna seems to be a big danger. All I can say is RIP to the poor guy.

Also quite rightfully Shooto has cancelled the card


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

The guy apparently was a teammate of the likes of Renan Barao and Jose Aldo in Nova Uniao. Dude was just 28 years old too. 
Sad, sad news.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The UFC released Yushin Okami. This is now the second time this year they have released a current top ten fighter who wasn't even on a losing streak (Jon Fitch). Yet Leben still has a job. Okami would destroy Leben. Bellator or WSOF is likely going to get a great pickup.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Dark Church said:


> The UFC released Yushin Okami. This is now the second time this year they have released a current top ten fighter who wasn't even on a losing streak (Jon Fitch). Yet Leben still has a job. Okami would destroy Leben. Bellator or WSOF is likely going to get a great pickup.


Whaaaat? The guy was pretty legit and consistent! 3-1 in his last fights. Only lost to some of the best in Top-10! Fuck this, man!
He recently beat Lombard and Belcher and gets cut while they still enjoy their jobs with UFC? Sounds like Uncle Dana's moronic logic to me!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Can't say I saw that coming. Shame, Okami is always game. Hopefully he finds his footing elsewhere.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Yeah that's a pretty shitty cut if you'd ask me. Bellator or WSOF will jump all over this and rightfully so.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Why the fuck would they release Okami? Makes no sense. Dude isn't on a losing streak, I'm assuming doesn't cost a fortune and is a great fighter. Oh well, Bellator he goes I'd assume. He'd do really well there. Great point on Leben. Dana has always had a hard on for him since season 1 of TUF and wants to save him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Finally watched Jones vs Gus. I give the fight to Gus, he landed more effectively and when he took a shot he walked through it or it grazed him. Jones won 4 and 5 but Gus had 1 then edged out 2 and 3. Was an awesome fight all together although I would have loved to see Jones take Gus down and land some elbows. Was Jones sick?

I don't think Tex has earned a title fight with wins over "real" opponents. He only beat Rampage and that counts for nothing. I think he should get either Sonnen/Rashad.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Bisping is injured so Munoz is fighting Machida now. This now leaves UFN 31 without a main event. I suggest moving Rory/Lawler from 167. 167 remains really stacked and simply loses the third or fourth most important fight on the card. Kennedy could fight someone like Brad Tavares and remain on the card just not in the main event.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Okami cut? Dude was a Top 10 MW for what seems like forever and he gets cut for losing to Jacare Souza when he can still take out 90% of the decision easy? Horrible.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

sad when guys like Chris Leben are still around and Okami gets cut. I figure those guys probably are in the same price ranger per fight, but Okami still has something to offer.

John Alessio just donated a couple pints of blood to whoever squeegees the Bellator mat tonight.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Dana White said:


> "But he was never able to get over the hump and win one of those [significant] fights. We have a lot of guys coming in and I've been saying this all year: We have a full roster and there are guys who deserve opportunities. When you bring guys in, someone has to go. That's why these fights are so meaningful."


:ti considering some of the dudes still on the roster.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WEIDMAN said:


> Okami cut? Dude was a Top 10 MW for what seems like forever and he gets cut for losing to Jacare Souza when he can still take out 90% of the decision easy? Horrible.


Yeah thats BS. Okami isn't the most exciting fighter, thats probably 75% of why he got cut.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Dunmer said:


> :ti considering some of the dudes still on the roster.



lol think of all the significant fights Pat Barry, Kid Yamamoto, Alessio Sakara or Alan Belcher have won. Oh wait there isn't one. I could list five guys at MW who should go instead of Okami by using Dana's own ridiculous statement. Belcher, Leben, Boetsch, Hall and Sakara are all coming off at least two straight losses. Hell Okami holds two wins over Belcher.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

generally angry at okami being cut.

shit like this just ruins the legitimacy of the ufc.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Dark Church said:


> lol think of all the significant fights Pat Barry, Kid Yamamoto, Alessio Sakara or Alan Belcher have won. Oh wait there isn't one. I could list five guys at MW who should go instead of Okami by using Dana's own ridiculous statement. Belcher, Leben, Boetsch, Hall and Sakara are all coming off at least two straight losses. Hell Okami holds two wins over Belcher.


Agreed. The only two things I can think of for him being cut is a) he might be too expensive or b) it's his style, which isn't bringing in the money. The guys you've listed are pretty exciting fighters. 

It sucks Okami has been released though, but on a side note, so has Mike Ricci. I'm not ever down for someone losing their job, but I'm happy Ricci has gone. Not only is he a talentless boring fighter, but he seems like a bit of a dick in real life as well, good riddance.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

MMAJunkie said:


> Nova Uniao head trainer Andre Pederneiras said most of his fighters come from the favela, and they're literally fighting to put food on their tables.
> 
> One star pupil, UFC interim bantamweight champion Renan Barao (31-1 MMA, 6-0 UFC), grew up poor, but no longer needs to live hand to mouth. Pederneiras, however, said the fighter isn't maximizing opportunity while he's very near the top of the 135-pound class.
> 
> ...


What do you guys think - If Cruz isn't able to fight in January-February, should Barao be promoted to Undisputed UFC Bantamweight champion? 

I think so. Why? It's been nearly two years since Dominick Cruz defended his belt. That's way too long IMO. Meanwhile Barao won the Interim title and has defended it twice. 

I really hope the fight happens though. It'll be interesting to see how Cruz fights coming off of such a long layoff and two ACL surgeries.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Massive Cruz fan but I would have already stripped him tbh.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Barao takes Cruz out anyway


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

nazzac said:


> I think Barao takes Cruz out anyway


Yea probably will. He's a beast. I'll be surprised if those two ACL surgeries haven't slowed Dom out at least a bit. I mean lets face it, speed and footwork are one of, if not the biggest advantage he has just about over everybody.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Wand confronted Chael at a UFC Expo last night:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I wouldn't want to fight Barao in my first fight back after 2 years on the shelf.

Ridiculous that Cruz has not been stripped yet anyways.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> I miss the old thread already.


yea this doesn't feel right


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

TCE said:


> Wand confronted Chael at a UFC Expo last night:


better quality + wandy promo






whole thing is probably a work, I like Wandy using the classic 'bring a friend along so they can pretend to hold you back' approach though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He wanted to fight him today, but he didn't want to punch him today. MAKE UP YOUR MIND WANDERLEI!

But yeah that video makes this come off as a huge work, but can't say it isn't working for me. :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chael would beat Wanderlei so bad its not even funny.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Wandi won't have time to punch Chael in the face, Chael will be too busy running through him with a power double on the way to smashing his face in. I'm going to fall off my couch laughing if he subs Wandi, I know I did when he subbed Shogun. I literally fell off my couch laughing when that happened. Chael's a gangster and now the dude's good at strangling people. Ruh roh.

Fight Night 29 is actually good:

Demian Maia/Jake Shields
Erick Silva/Dong Hyun Kim
Thiago Silva/Matt Hamill (watching Hamill get blasted is always fun)
Fabio Maldonado/Joey Beltran
TJ Dillishaw/Raphael Assuncao
Mike Pierce/Rousimar Palhares


Pretty fucking solid card.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

One of the brightest Featherweight prospects around, Doo Ho Choi (11-1, 8 (T)KO's) has signed with the UFC. The 22 year old South-Korean will make his debut on the January 4th show in Singapore against opponent to be decided.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Roy, is that you?


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Oh Roy what have you done... As for Cruz. Never really been a fan but U saw why Dana would hold up the division as he earned the title but after Renan's first defense of the interim title I would have instated him as the Undisputed Champion. The guy is a beast has ran through everyone for the last two years has def earned the distinction. Dominick although not his fault has sat back and watched new challengers arise and be defeated by another champion while he's been away.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Roy STILL looks like a fat motherfucker! fpalm
And yea, Cruz ought to be stripped by now... :avit:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Barao said that he wants to fight Cruz to become the champion, and not get it because he's injured.

Would be a good fight if Xruz wasn't coming back from a layoff. Barao will most likely beat him pretty easily after the surgery. Pre surgery would be interesting, although i still think Barao finishes him. The guy is just a beast


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Didn't know he said that. Well props to him I guess. He really wants to earn that belt.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/9/3...ke-dominick-cruzs-title-with-a-win-not-due-to

"I’m rooting for him to recover so we can fight. A lot of people want to watch us fight. Our goal is to give the fans this fight. Fighting him would be better than just earning the title with him being stripped so no one would ever say I haven’t fought him."


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

UFC has signed Segio Pettis younger brother of Anthony, he debuts at UFC 167.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

CactusDudeFoley said:


> UFC has signed Segio Pettis younger brother of Anthony, he debuts at UFC 167.


:yes

Kid's got talent that's for sure. Totally expect him to win the Flyweight strap at some point. 

now if they'd only sign Lance Palmer...


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> :yes
> 
> Kid's got talent that's for sure. Totally expect him to win the Flyweight strap at some point.
> 
> now if they'd only sign Lance Palmer...


Did he go back cause he has been back at 135 for a little while now. The cut was to tough for him and he is still filling out

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Apparently Tim Kennedy's twitter spree worked, he now has an opponent. Rafael Natal (according to fox sports).


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Did he go back cause he has been back at 135 for a little while now. The cut was to tough for him and he is still filling out
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sergio's a Bantamweight now?


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Sergio's a Bantamweight now?


He's always been. He dropped to flyweight thinking it would fast track himself but tye cut was to much. I think he only faught like twice at 125 every other time it was at 135. Even his kickboxing fights were at 135

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Pappa Bacon said:


> He's always been. He dropped to flyweight thinking it would fast track himself but tye cut was to much. I think he only faught like twice at 125 every other time it was at 135. Even his kickboxing fights were at 135
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I've always thought he was a flyweight.  well you learn something new everyday :


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Apparently Tim Kennedy's twitter spree worked, he now has an opponent. Rafael Natal (according to fox sports).


yeah, but that no-name bum was on the very bottom of his wish list. :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

CactusDudeFoley said:


> UFC has signed Segio Pettis younger brother of Anthony, he debuts at UFC 167.


I hope they call him Sergio 'BRO TIME' Pettis.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> better quality + wandy promo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE when MMA borrows from professional wrestling. MORE SHIT LIKE THIS PLEASE, UFC!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

nazzac said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/9/3...ke-dominick-cruzs-title-with-a-win-not-due-to
> 
> "I’m rooting for him to recover so we can fight. A lot of people want to watch us fight. Our goal is to give the fans this fight. Fighting him would be better than just earning the title with him being stripped so no one would ever say I haven’t fought him."


Who cares about Cruz? I'm sick of these champs not getting their titles stripped due to inactivity. First GSP, now Cruz has been out for longer than I cam remember. Yea, injuries are unfortunate but also a part of the fight game. Cruz is no more a champion in my eyes than Steven Seagal


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Who cares about Cruz? I'm sick of these champs not getting their titles stripped due to inactivity. First GSP, now Cruz has been out for longer than I cam remember. Yea, injuries are unfortunate but also a part of the fight game. Cruz is no more a champion in my eyes than Steven Seagal


So Cruz, a guy who was the last WEC Bantamweight champ, and UFC champ with two title defences against great competition in Faber and Mighty Mouse is no more a champion then Steven Seagal, a glorified Hollywood actor who takes credit for teaching people shit when he hasn't and is trying to stay relevant today by attaching himself to the biggest names in the sport? :lol

I say just keep the title on Cruz. They've given Cruz 2 years. If he can for sure be ready at given time and signs the contract, no need to strip him. It'd be a waste if they strip Cruz and he ends up only getting delayed for his return by a couple months. They might as well wait it out and promote his return in a Champion vs. Champion fight. Otherwise, the whole 2 years of not stripping him goes to waste.

I hate Interim Titles as much as the next guy, but at this point, they might as well just keep it on him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cruz/Barao needs to happen at this point. It's the most interesting fight at 135 by far.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

that closet **** shoulda been stripped when he redid his ACL. 700+ days without defending is ridiculous.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I feel bad for Cruz, he's in a no win situation. Either he gets stripped of the title or he comes off a 2 year lay off and will get picked apart by Barao. Barao is a super tough fight for Cruz on his best day, let alone coming off a 2 year lay off. I expect Cruz to lose. I would have picked Cruz to lose even if he hadn't had a lay off. It just sucks because this fight will bring fourth more questions that it will solve, imo. Cruz won't be anywhere near his best and that will always be talked about more than Barao finally unifying the titles. I would have stripped Cruz and given him a #1 contender's fight on his way back in. THEN we'd get the Cruz/Barao we were supposed to. 

What will happen is Barao will beat the bricks off of Cruz and everyone will just say "Yeah but Cruz was coming off the lay off" and then Cruz will have to beat 1 or possibly even 2 more guys before getting back to Barao. It's a clusterfuck of a situation. Barao is the champion, everyone knows this. He's beaten all the guys Cruz would have had to have beaten.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Ben Rothwell has been suspended for 9 months because of elevated testosterone levels. Just another MMA fighter using TRT it seems.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/UFC-Suspends-Ben-Rothwell-for-Elevated-Testosterone-after-UFC-164-Victory-in-Milwaukee-57161


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ben Rothwell has been suspended for 9 months because of elevated testosterone levels. Just another MMA fighter using TRT it seems.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/UF...rone-after-UFC-164-Victory-in-Milwaukee-57161


Funny thing is the Wisconsin AC didn't even catch it. The UFC did and they suspended him. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Cruz/Barao needs to happen at this point. It's the most interesting fight at 135 by far.


Except Cruz doesn't put on interesting fights.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Except Cruz doesn't put on interesting fights.


His fight with Demetrius Johnson was a very good fight to watch.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> His fight with Demetrius Johnson was a very good fight to watch.


I just can't stand the tiptoe fighters who dance around without any interest in finishing a fight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I just can't stand the tiptoe fighters who dance around without any interest in finishing a fight.



Did you actually watch that fight? Both guys went for finishes. There were close submissions and if I remember right at least one of them got rocked. I understand not liking a fight like GSP/Shields or Silva/Leites.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> Did you actually watch that fight? Both guys went for finishes. There were close submissions and if I remember right at least one of them got rocked. I understand not liking a fight like GSP/Shields or Silva/Leites.


I watch most every UFC event but circumstances of where I am and how drunk I am change. I remember watching the fight but no specific details, and I would never go back to re-watch a Cruz fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

awesome head kick KO on the MFC show on AXS tv tonight. 

Anthony Hamilton knocked Smealinho Rama senseless. Rama crashing to the canvas was awesome. Try and find it online.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Aleksandra Albu, newest female fighter signed to the UFC.

[img[http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7m8huKYJs1rsftapo1_500.jpg[/img]


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom Niinimäki (20-5) has signed with the UFC. :mark:

Glad to see some finnish colors in the UFC again. Just hope he does better than Anton Kuivanen did. He will face Rani Yahya.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I watch most every UFC event but circumstances of where I am and how drunk I am change. I remember watching the fight but no specific details, and I would never go back to re-watch a Cruz fight.


So essentially you're stating your opinion on the matter is worthless?


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Tonight: 
Maia def. Shields by decision
Kim def. Silva by decision
Silva def. Hamill by TKO
Maldonado def. Beltran by decision
Pierce def. Palhares by TKO


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

vintage Palhares :mark:


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Dat Kim K.O.! :datass

P.S.:Man, Beltran got robbed.fpalm


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

lol, the fight between Duke and Pennington on TUF was better than most fights on Fight Night.
FotS so far.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

So disappointed that Erick lost the way he did. Props to Kim though. Never saw that coming. 

In other news Palhares lost his SotN bonus because of "Unsportsmanlike conduct"


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^So was that keeping the submission on too long or something? Hell of a sub though. Funny how the fight went exactly like the highlight packages before implied it'd go. It was like a highlight reel itself haha. Lasted about as long as one.

Fight Night was fun. Lots of close fights, close decisions. Not big on Kim's 'lay and pray' in the first but 'Stun Gun' came out in Round 2 and hit Silva with a fucking stun gun of a punch  Love to see a good KO, especially one like that.

Yeah the Duke/Pennington fight was awesome. TUF FOTS so far. Really enjoyed it. Two of the more likeable of the cast too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How many times is that now for Palhares?

Uneventful Fight Night. Tuf was better. What could Duke have done to fight back? She used no leg kicks.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

DX-Superkick said:


> How many times is that now for Palhares?
> 
> Uneventful Fight Night. Tuf was better. What could Duke have done to fight back? She used no leg kicks.


The guy has zero fight IQ. It's a shame really, because he is a good fighter. 

Refs need pepper spray when reffing his fights.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Paul Harris is a douchebag, indeed. On the other hand, now, every fighter will fight scared against him, because they know he don't give a f*ck and can severely injure them.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Lets put this into context here for Palhares:

- Fights two fighters in Brazil, and cranks on the submissions when the ref has already jumped in.
- In the UFC now, fights Thomasz Drwal, also holds sub too long, gets suspended for 90 days.
- Fights Nate Marquardt, oddly calls for a timeout (there is no timeout in MMA), and gets KTFO.
- Fights Dan Miller, and lets up from punches after he dropped him with a head kick, and jumps on the cage, but the fight wasn't over.
- Fights Mike Massenzio, injures Massenzio's knee, but no real controversy. Let it go when ref jumped in.
- Fights Hector Lombard, popped for elevated test levels, gets a 9 month suspension.
- Fights Mike Pierce, holds on to the sub for too long, doesn't get SOTN bonus and is currently investigated.

That fight IQ... Damn.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow didn't realise how fucking awful Palhares' fight IQ is haha. You have to think at some point the guy's going to get cut.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I think he's just more a dumbass than a malicious douch, just gets too into the zone or something but yeah you cant have a guy like that potentially injuring fighters. Its 1.7 seconds from when the ref tells him to stop, Pierce actually taps before he hits the ground, he has the look of a man being eaten by a shark.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> I think he's just more a dumbass than a malicious douch, just gets too into the zone or something but yeah you cant have a guy like that potentially injuring fighters. Its 1.7 seconds from when the ref tells him to stop, Pierce actually taps before he hits the ground, he has the look of a man being eaten by a shark.


Agreed, the guy clearly has no common sense whatsoever, it's not intentional. 

Here's the sub against Drwal:


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Aaaaaand he's gone! Paul Harris is no longer employed with UFC, guys. :lol


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL wow didn't expect him to be cut, I thought a fine and possible suspension would be enough. But he's done it before, you only get so many chances right?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Old_John said:


> Aaaaaand he's gone! *Paul Harris* is no longer employed with UFC, guys. :lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Doesn't seem that bad, but when you factor in the previous things...yeah, makes sense to cut him.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, if this was his first time I think he's just miss a fight or so, maybe get a fine. But it's all added up to this.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Doesn't seem that bad, but when you factor in the previous things...yeah, makes sense to cut him.


didn't see the fight but honestly it seems like a really dumb decision to cut the bloke


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

If the UFC had any real competition they wouldn't be so quick to 86 talented fighters like Paul Harris over stupid shit like that.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

The Paul Harris thing has really spread outside of Sherdog? Wow. Just wow. 

Rousimar's also been suspended for 120 days by the CABMMA (Brazilian MMA Athletic Commission).


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> The Paul Harris thing has really spread outside of Sherdog? Wow. Just wow.
> 
> Rousimar's also been suspended for 120 days by the CABMMA (Brazilian MMA Athletic Commission).


lol what? it started on Sherdog? I first saw it on B/R and MMA Junkie. :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah Ive seen him called Paul Harris a few places, didnt know it was a sherdog thing.

Just watched the Cain/JDS Primetime shows, great stuff as always.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Cause its close sounding to his last name and god forbid us americans learn how to pronounce other countries names that aren't super easy. Most people can't get around R's having an H sound when it comes to Brazilian named. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rush said:


> didn't see the fight but honestly it seems like a really dumb decision to cut the bloke



Wut? He has a history of this, on top of getting popped for PED's last year. He did this once before at a UFC, again at a BJJ tourney and now here. Then you factor him getting popped, the cut is entirely justifiable.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Poor Yushin should be come back.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The great Murilo Bustamante, Palhares' former coach sheds more light on him being insane:
_*

“I wouldn’t normally say anything because usually what happens inside Brazilian Top Team stays inside Brazilian Top Team," said Bustamante. "But Rousimar has been talking a lot of bulls--- about my team so I feel I am free to say what I think as well."

“In the beginning I thought it was because he was naive or had too much nervous energy during the fights.

“But then he caused a lot of incidents inside my academy during his camps and I changed my mind. I got tired of seeing how he hurts people so often when he is sparring, especially when he has a fight coming up. We used to argue every time it happened, so we argued a lot.

“That was a reason - together with his nonsense excuses every time he lost a fight - that our relationship started to get bitter.

“I actually hired a psychologist to help me with him but, as we have seen, it didn't work.”
*_

So the dude is insane, as I've always thought.


Edit: Palhares now has released a statement and it's pretty hilarious:


*"About the fight, since he had already defended the leg lock, in a position that I went, which is the heel hook, he defended well, his work was well done, so I had to be more precise in the next attack, and get into the position in a different way. When I entered the position he held in the cage trying not to fall, and then the referee went there to take off his hand.

"When the referee took his hand off, it was precisely the time that I was turning to pick up the foot and heel. When I finished spinning, the referee was able to take (Pierce's) hand off the fence and he fell. When he sat down, the referee had to go to the other side, and that transition took two seconds. It was the two seconds that caused the misunderstanding. The referee stepped in front and he kept tapping out on the back of the referee, not on me."

"I only saw that on the tape, I did not see it at fight time. The only thing I saw was the referee coming down on me, understood?

"Even Mike Pierce if he is listening to this message, this conversation that I'm having here, I think he could tell if he really felt that I was being mean, cruel. I'm pretty sure he knows I did not do anything to hurt him. I just wanted to ensure my victory. Everyone who knows me knows that I would never do such a thing to harm any athlete, because I'm a guy who trains a lit, who battles of this. My life is just train, eat, and sleep. My life is dedicated to this purpose, to be considered one of the best here in Brazil, and possibly the world. This is what I've been trying to do, without going over anyone, without harming anyone, even by my own conduct, because who knows me knows that, I would never do any kind of unsportsmanlike attitude, to harm my opponent, my fellow worker.

"I did not feel the guy tapping out. If I had felt (the tap out) I would have released it. I certainly would not hurt him, because you only need to give the guy three taps out, and it does not require more than that.

"In the fight, I only wanted to win the fight, I do not want to kill my opponent, I just want to win. I will not stop running after my dream. I worked hard to get here and I will continue working, you know? I have faith in God that it will all become clear, and (what) I have inside my heart is clean. My mind is clear, I did not do anything to go against the sport.

"If my family became aware of such a thing, my mother will get so sad, because she did not raise me that way. She knows how she raised me and see that even her will get so sad.

"So, I'm really upset with this, with this situation.

"Dana White, if you think my attitude was not positive inside the Octagon, I ask you with an open-hearted man, that you forgive me, I'm sorry, okay? Because this was not my intention.

"But I respect the decision of the UFC and Dana White. So what you decide, for me, is decide it*


Dude is clearly delusional.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Glory 11 was pretty goddamn awesome last night, I suggest you all watch it. Reffing was a bit iffy at times, though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed Glory as well. I was already familiar with Daniel Ghita, Gokhan Saki, and Tyrone Spong before watching, but I really liked Zimmerman, Verhoeven, and Valtellini coming out of it. Especially Joseph Valtellini. Dude is a fellow Canadian and extremely talented. Will definitely be keeping tune with Glory.

Part of me thinks that Spike bought the wrong combat sports company. The MMA market has all it can handle with the UFC, which is the reason I hardly keep up with Bellator with a few exceptions (Askren, Alvarez, Chandler).

Glory is something new and fresh that fans can get behind. Kickboxing in general is extremely exciting to watch, and I've always felt that if a promotion capitalized on it the right way, it could get pretty big in North America. It's already pretty popular in Europe and parts of Asia, so it has potential in the North American market. 

Really loved Glory coming out. Mauro and Duke Roufus were great on commentary. Great production as well. Only thing that sucks is that I'll have to wait a month before watching the next one.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So they released the pay for Bellator 102 and it's rather funny:

Cheick Kongo: $60,000 (includes $30,000 win bonus)
Mark Godbeer: $15,000
Vinicius Spartan: $30,000 (includes $15,000 win bonus)
Lavar Johnson: $15,000
Rafael Silva: $22,000 (includes $11,000 win bonus)
Anthony Leone: $11,000
Mikkel Parlo: $30,000 (includes $15,000 win bonus)
Jason Butcher: $15,000
Brennan Ward: $30,000 (includes $15,000 win bonus)
Joe Pacheco: $15,000
Scott Cleve: $6,000 (includes $3,000 win bonus)
Issac De Jesus: $2,000
Java Ayala: $4,000 (includes $2,000 win bonus)
Thiago Santos: $3,000
Brandon Girtz: $10,000 (includes $5,000 win bonus)
Poppies Martinez: $2,000
Stephen Martinez: $4,000 (includes $2,000 win bonus)
Bryan Travers: $3,000
Cain Carrizosa: $3,000 (includes $1,500 win bonus)
Juan Quesada: $1,500
Brandon Cash: $10,000 (includes $5,000 win bonus)
William Richey: $3,000


*Bellator 102 did a $73,410 gate with 1,482 in attendance, 604 of those were comped. *


They basically had to pay Kongo almost all the money they made off the event (from ticket sales, at least) :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

No earthly idea why Kongo left for Bellator. Dude was making $70,000 just to show in the UFC per fight. Plus, he would get $70,000 if he won, along with a chance to win a post-fight bonus, plus he probably got more from sponsors and some kind of locker room bonus.

He's 38, and he would be making around $100,000/fight on average in the UFC a couple times a year. Stupid move for him to go to Bellator when UFC offered him another contract.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

I think i read in an interview he see's Bellator as a chance to be a world champion. So i believe he realized he'd never be champion in UFC so he took the easier route and choose to join Bellator hoping to become there "world" champion.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

lol being Bellator Heavyweight Champion. Whoop dee fucking doo.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Even if he did win the title, it would've still been a stupid move. He's fricking 38. Just win here and there in the UFC and make your $200,000/yr these last couple of years before you retire and sail off into the sunset.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I also watched Glory and it was damn good, really enjoyed it. Spong impressed me (I was somewhat familiar with his work beforehand) but Verhoeven was just awesome. Guy had so much more cardio than the rest. He didn't stop and the fight against Ghita was awesome. Really enjoyed it. Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Punter said:


> No earthly idea why Kongo left for Bellator. Dude was making $70,000 just to show in the UFC per fight. Plus, he would get $70,000 if he won, along with a chance to win a post-fight bonus, plus he probably got more from sponsors and some kind of locker room bonus.
> 
> He's 38, and he would be making around $100,000/fight on average in the UFC a couple times a year. Stupid move for him to go to Bellator when UFC offered him another contract.


he's rampage's man-slave, just like Tikki

rampage probably talked him into it "ey Kungo you know wut i'm saying dis bellator isda coolest shit gowin' around bruh it's gof alof to do wit mma let's leave dat bald bitch and go you know wut i'm sayin' "


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Fuck Rampage. I'm glad he's in Bellator so I never have to watch him ever again. 


Really looking forward to this Saturday, shit is stacked. Even the prelims are awesome from top to bottom.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's my predictions for Saturday. Really hoping for a KJ Noons win!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

TUF having a little turnaround now. This time Miesha Tate and her team looked like the douches  Ah the drama. Either way Rousey isn't looking as bad as she did in the previous episodes especially after the Father's Day gifts she got to the Dads in the house (yes that included Cody Bollinger). Tate's beginning to look a bit worse as a result of all that though. Fight wasn't anything special tbh.

Oh also the pictures Tate's team put up, they were blurred but I'm pretty sure it was this chick:









So ups for using Dodgeball if I'm right  but still a douchey thing to do trying to bait the other team into doing something stupid, especially when it's meant to be about the fighters (wasn't racist though Ronda. That was an ignorant thing to say)


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

chibinova said:


> Here's my predictions for Saturday. Really hoping for a KJ Noons win!


Don't normally do them, but this is a great card - so here's my picks:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

this fucking card y'all :banderas

Im leaning more toward another Cain beatdown but Ive been wrong on both their other fights, love both dudes so I dont really mind who wins, picked Lombard too but wouldnt be surprised if Nate upsets him, picked Gonzaga purely cos everytime I dont pick him he wins.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Tomorrow night, in the ones I care about, I got Cain, Cormier, Melendez, Lombard, Kaufman, and Fili


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

a soti win and ill be happy. sanchez victory would be amazing but im not expecting it.

either way, im ordering. first one in a while so im pretty pumped.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

Prelims have been really good so far, Horaguci and Fili are beasts.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Every winner in the FB prelims looked absolutely fantastic. Amagov, Ferguson, Fili, and Horiguchi are animals. 

Fili and Horiguchi had some big hype behind them coming in, and looks like it was justified. Fili cut from 178 pounds in 2 weeks because he was actually preparing for a fight at 170. Horiguchi's natural weight class is 125, so looking forward to when he fights down at Flyweight.

A couple weeks ago, Mike Winklejohn said on the MMA hour that Adlan Amagov is an absolute beast and will be someone to look out for in the future. Looks like he was right. He looked spectacular against Waldburger.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Wheyy to Lombard, good to see him back to his KO ways, he had a tough run at MW.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

highly entertaining fights so far, be interesting to see who Lombard fights next, so many tasty fights for him at 170


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> highly entertaining fights so far, be interesting to see who Lombard fights next, so many tasty fights for him at 170


unfortunately, they'll probably feed him to Demian Maia next.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

might be the only entertaining Boetsch fight i can recall watching ever.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm glad Boetsch got the win, he was eye poked twice and he lost due to blatant fouls in the Costas fight as well.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

scrilla said:


> might be the only entertaining Boetsch fight i can recall watching ever.


I thought it was pretty cool the time he beat Okami via sudden burst of RETARD STRENGTH


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Old_John said:


> unfortunately, they'll probably feed him to Demian Maia next.


Feed him to Maia? Really? Lombard KO's Maia brutally in the first.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Gotta love John Dodson, man! The dude's got an entertainer personality AND he finishes fights at 125!

Also, Gonzaga definitely TOP 10 HW! How about that KO!*





Punter said:


> Feed him to Maia? Really? Lombard KO's Maia brutally in the first.


lol WHAT? Are you sure you're talking about the same Maia? He will grapple Lombard to death just like Okami did. :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

love Gonzaga forever just for walking out to Danzig - Mother, GOAT song.

gotta be multiple KOTN bonuses tonight.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> love Gonzaga forever just for walking out to Danzig - Mother, GOAT song.
> 
> gotta be multiple KOTN bonuses tonight.


Yea! lol My thought exactly! Loved that song ever since GTA: San Andreas. :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Old_John said:


> lol WHAT? Are you sure you're talking about the same Maia? He will grapple Lombard to death just like Okami did. :lol


The same Maia that fought Fitch, Story, and DHK? Yes, of course. They're spectacular strikers with great TDD. All fights start on the feet, and Lombard absolutely kills Maia standing. You wanna know what happens when Maia doesn't get the takedown? He strikes, and Maia's striking is as good as James Tony's sub defense. 

Maia doesn't have near the same striking/TD's/judo that Okami has. He's not near as tough mentally and physically as Okami is. Also, if you watched Okami/Lombard, you would've realized it was really close. 

I almost wish this fight was booked just to show you how wrong you are. That fight would look exactly like Palhares/Lombard did. With Lombard stalking, stuffing poor TD attempts, and eventually cornering him to get the KO in the first.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

WAR!!!


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

After that fight... I need a shower.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

God damn Sanchez vs. Milendez was incredible. Absolutely amazing fight. That crowed was going nuts!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Holly shit, that Gilbert Melendez VS. Diego Sanchez fight was AMAZING! Mexicans fucking bring it, man! :mark: 
THAT's what the fans want! This guys are REAL warriors!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

God, I love MMA.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow that fight was crazy! Props to Melendez and Diego.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

that fight fucking sucked.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

scrilla said:


> that fight fucking sucked.


I agree. Nearly fell asleep.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I honestly think 2013 might go down as the greatest year for mma yet, and still so much to come, amazing.

Im 2 away from a perfect tapology run too (not counting finishes :side

inb4 Roy ruins it.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> I honestly think 2013 might go down as the greatest year for mma yet, and still so much to come, amazing.
> 
> Im 2 away from a perfect tapology run too (not counting finishes :side
> 
> inb4 Roy ruins it.


JDS ruins it .

But great picks.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Is it because of talent or just bad genetics?*

Why is it that some people who are dedicated to MMA and becoming better fighters still can't make it into the UFC at the end?

How come some people cannot improve that far no matter how much they train and effort they put into?

Is it because of their genetics or something else?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

man was that ever an outstanding fight. Just great. Fight of the year. Clearly better than Jones/Gus IMO.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Man, this Daniel Cormier / Big Country fight is such a buzzkill compared to the fights so far... 
Hopefully, JDS and Cain bring it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Is it because of talent or just bad genetics?*

I don't know the answer to your question but I do know there is a sports forum so that's something.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cain rd3 finish..... so close :banderas

That fight pretty much went exactly how I thought it would. CAIN.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Cain is the baddest man in the world today!
P.S.: Junior, you might not be an A, but you are a solid B+ (in Stephanie McMahon's voice). :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:banderas :banderas :banderas

prolly shoulda put some money down on this

inb4 someone pisses hot and it gets changed to a NC


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Junior made some good improvements coming into this fight, but man, Cain is unbelievable. It never ceases to amaze me. I'm not sure if that pace is something JDS can ever overcome with Cain. It's truly one of the most bizarre attributes any fighter posses. 

Junior's heart isn't too far behind, and the fact that he was able to stuff that many takedowns is a real positive. I'm not sure if I want to see JDS sustain a third beatdown like that though. If a fourth fight does happen, I hope it's a couple of years down the road.

Melendez/Sanchez was madness.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

What a great main card!

Velasquez-JDS went pretty much the way I thought it would go. JDS is the fucking man though. Huge respect for him. 
Cormier-Nelson was pretty meh. Ended up skipping the 3rd round.
Melendez-Sanchez was batshit crazy. A strong FOTY contender for sure. I'd still say Jones-Gus was better than this though.
Gonzaga is one scary mofo for sure.
Dodson s just so fun to watch. Constant movement. Props to Montague too. (Y) Hopefully they keep him around. Deserves a second chance.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Gil/Diego was just fucking bananas.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Gil/Diego was awesome but it wasn't the greatest fight ever, not even close. Diego's problem is what I've always said: His striking is very stiff and robotic. If you look in all of those wild exchanges, especially in the 2nd, Gil was lighting him up like a Christmas tree. Gil won basically all of the exchanges, except for when he got cracked with that uppercut and I think if Diego didn't try to go for the sub and swarmed him, he may have been able to finish him. Other than that, Gil outclassed him completely. Gil's striking is far more technical, far more fluid and that beats crazy almost every single time. FOTN, for sure. Greatest fight ever? Not even close. Bones/Gus was miles better, as was Shogun/Henderson. 

Cain/JDS basically went how I thought it would. It was a repeat performance of the 2nd fight. It was crazy, Cain wasn't even breathing hard at the end of it. Cain basically silenced every critic with this fight: He took some *hard* shots from JDS and kept coming forward, he dropped JDS (again) and this time he finished him. Answered all 3 of his criticisms in 1 fight. I don't see anyone on the current HW landscape that's going to beat Cain.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Both Cain and Junior are light years ahead of anyone else in the HW division. It'll be interesting to see where Junior goes from here, because I can't really see anyone in the HW beating him except for Cain obviously.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm curious to see who Junior fights next. It's a tricky situation because he's so far above everyone below him. If he faces the winner of Barnett/Browne he'd likely knock off another contender.

I wouldn't mind seeing JDS/Overeem if Reem gets past Mir.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Duke Silver said:


> I'm curious to see who Junior fights next. It's a tricky situation because he's so far above everyone below him. If he faces the winner of Barnett/Browne he'd likely knock off another contender.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing JDS/Overeem if Reem gets past Mir.


Till Cain drops the belt JDS should just be booked for firework shows. Overseen was the top fight to make till Bigfoot the Browne. JDS vs Bigfoot will probably be next or Barnett vs. Browne loser


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Glad that Cain is finally able to fight someone not named Antonio Silva or Junior dos Santos. I mean last time that happened was 2010 when he beat Lesnar. 

and apparently Mike Tyson himself taught Gonzaga the hook he used to finish off Jordan.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Just watched the Sanchez v Melendez fight, Words can't describe how good it was!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Hunt/Big Foot are fighting, Werdum looks to be getting a title shot next. When is Big Nog coming back? He won't be fighting JDS anyway because they're team mates. JDS has already beat Gonzaga & Nelson. Cormier is moving down. Maybe Schaub? JDS destroys him in under a minute in my opinion. The only logical fight for JDS here is the winner of Barnett/Browne, but then that's knocking off a legitimate title challenger if JDS wins. They could also give him Miocic.

I'm really curious in who they give him next.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^I think the winner of Barnett/Browne is likely get the next title shot, so maybe put the loser against JDS, still think we'll see JDS v Reem sometime too if Reem beats Mir.
I could see Miocic getting the winner of Hunt/Bigfoot.

and thats all assuming Werdum doesnt shock the world and fuck everyones plans up.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Who is the most accomplished amatuer wrestler in MMA?

I'm confused by the UFC hype machine. Is it Cormer or Ben Askren? I now there are other fighers who are billed as fmr Olympic wrestlers as well.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> Who is the most accomplished amatuer wrestler in MMA?
> 
> I'm confused by the UFC hype machine. Is it Cormer or Ben Askren? I now there are other fighers who are billed as fmr Olympic wrestlers as well.


Cormier I believe. Asker had a really poor showing in the Olympics both were amazing in college though. If I'm not mistaken Joe Warren is an Olympic wrestler and Sonnen was an alt:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Just a reminder, the MMA Hour is on in an hour and 20 minutes. Rousimar Palhares, Mark Munoz, Jon Fitch etc. will be on the show.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh my god I'm so sick of Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez. These two morons sit there with their hard-on for Sanchez. 

Melendez outclassed Sanches in every aspect of the fight. Sanchez had one lucky shot but Melendez survived it.

Sure, Sanchez had entertaining fights in the past but he will never win against a top fighter, in any weight class.

Eff those two morons.



Pappa Bacon said:


> Cormier I believe. Asker had a really poor showing in the Olympics both were amazing in college though. If I'm not mistaken Joe Warren is an Olympic wrestler and Sonnen was an alt:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Alright thanks bro


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Gil clearly won the fight with at least 2 rounds to 1. No need for rematch IMO.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Cormier I believe. Asker had a really poor showing in the Olympics both were amazing in college though. If I'm not mistaken Joe Warren is an Olympic wrestler and Sonnen was an alt:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Joe Warren qualified for the 08 Olympics and was hotly tipped for a gold medal but he tested positive for weed and lost his spot, bummer.

Dan Henderson should probably get a mention too, 2 time Olympian and Pan American champion, probably not mentioned as much cos he's been in mma so long now.
also could be wrong but I think King Mo has a super impressive wrestling resume.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Joe Warren qualified for the 08 Olympics and was hotly tipped for a gold medal but he tested positive for weed and lost his spot, bummer.
> 
> Dan Henderson should probably get a mention too, 2 time Olympian and Pan American champion, probably not mentioned as much cos he's been in mma so long now.
> also could be wrong but I think King Mo has a super impressive wrestling resume.


Cool. 
When I Think of great wrestlers in MMA I Think of Dan Severn, Ben Askren, GSP and Sonnen. Just based on what they've done in MMA. 

Cormier doesn't even enter the equation.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Just read a report from JDS's camp that says he doesn't remember much of the fight and thought he got knocked out in the 2nd. Ruh roh.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Alisteroid Overoid VS. JDS makes a lot of sense provided he can get past Frank Mir. They legitimately dislike each other.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Old_John said:


> Alisteroid Overoid VS. JDS makes a lot of sense provided he can get past Frank Mir. They legitimately dislike each other.


It made more sense before Bigfoot and Browne knocked his ass out. Barnett vs. Browne loser makes the most sense as they will match JDS with someone coming off a loss so he doesn't take out a potential title contender cause I don't see him getting another shot for a long time while Cain is champ.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> Cool.
> When I Think of great wrestlers in MMA I Think of Dan Severn, Ben Askren, GSP and Sonnen. Just based on what they've done in MMA.
> 
> Cormier doesn't even enter the equation.


Bubba Jenkins is an up and comer in MMA and killed it at ASU in college and did very good on a international level. Not sure if he will go to the Olympics cause of his MMA career but he would probably be a shoe in at 145


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

JDS would blast Overeem and knock him the fuck out rather easily. Especially since JDS doesn't like him.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Wizard Of Walls said:


> JDS would blast Overeem and knock him the fuck out rather easily. Especially since JDS doesn't like him.


And Overeems striking defense blows even when wearing 16 ounce gloves. He fights flat footed and has little head movement. JDS will blast him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Dana announced that Wanderlei Silva and Chael Sonnen will be the next coaches of TUF Brazil. I am so going to watch that show.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

can't wait till Rashad tosses Sonnen like a little girl inside the 'gon, people sipping on the Sonnen cool-aid need to realise that aside from Shogun he hasn't beaten any high profile fighter 

just another loudmouth poster boy that the UFC is trying to market, just like Rich Franklin 7 years ago, the only difference is Franklin actually won a title and defeated 4 past champions, while Chael was constantly bashing the 205 division yet couldn't finish off the champion with a nearly chopped toe


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Freeway.86 said:


> Dana announced that Wanderlei Silva and Chael Sonnen will be the next coaches of TUF Brazil. I am so going to watch that show.


:homer



Rocky Mark said:


> can't wait till Rashad tosses Sonnen like a little girl inside the 'gon, people sipping on the Sonnen cool-aid need to realise that aside from Shogun he hasn't beaten any high profile fighter
> 
> just another loudmouth poster boy that the UFC is trying to market, just like Rich Franklin 7 years ago, the only difference is Franklin actually won a title and defeated 4 past champions, while Chael was constantly bashing the 205 division yet couldn't finish off the champion with a nearly chopped toe


Jon Jones received the most damage against Chael(pre Gus). And Chael did nothing.
Thats how bad the 205 Division is and how good Chael P. Sonnen is, undefeated and undisputed.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> can't wait till Rashad tosses Sonnen like a little girl inside the 'gon, people sipping on the Sonnen cool-aid need to realise that aside from *Shogun he hasn't beaten any high profile fighter *
> 
> just another loudmouth poster boy that the UFC is trying to market, just like Rich Franklin 7 years ago, the only difference is Franklin actually won a title and defeated 4 past champions, while Chael was constantly bashing the 205 division yet couldn't finish off the champion with a nearly chopped toe


Marquardt when he was the #2 MW in the world, Okami when he was a Top 5 MW in the world, Filho, Bisping, and Shogun (who guys like Gus and Hendo couldn't put away). For the past 4 years, the only guys that Sonnen lost to are Anderson Silva and Jon Jones, two of the greatest fighters of all time. 

Jon Jones is the greatest LHW of all time, while Chael is a MW. Of course he wasn't going to beat Jones. That fight was a murder from the moment it was announced because there was no way Chael's style could work against Jones. 

Rich Franklin a loud mouth? Rich is one of the classiest people in all of MMA. Atleast know your shit before typing it out :kobe 

Sonnen vs. Wand TUF Brazil? :mark:

Chael is an amazing coach and he was spectacular on TUF 17, so I'm excited to see where this goes.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

I was gonna comment but it looks like Punter solved that before i got to it.. Franklin a loud mouth? That's just crazy... He's def a class act and I've never heard him bad mouth anyone.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

35-year old PRIDE/DREAM veteran Tatsuya Kawajiri (32-7) has signed with the UFC. 

Kawajiri holds victories over guys like Joachim Hansen, Michihiro Omigawa, Josh Thomson, JZ Cavalcante, Charles Bennett, Vitor Ribeiro, Yves Edwards and Drew Fickett. He is riding a 5-fight winning streak with his latest loss being in 2011 against Gilbert Melendez.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> 35-year old PRIDE/DREAM veteran Tatsuya Kawajiri (32-7) has signed with the UFC.
> 
> Kawajiri holds victories over guys like Joachim Hansen, Michihiro Omigawa, Josh Thomson, JZ Cavalcante, Charles Bennett, Vitor Ribeiro, Yves Edwards and Drew Fickett. He is riding a 5-fight winning streak with his latest loss being in 2011 against Gilbert Melendez.


Interesting. Who do you think UFC will look to pair him up with?


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> 35-year old PRIDE/DREAM veteran Tatsuya Kawajiri (32-7) has signed with the UFC.
> 
> Kawajiri holds victories over guys like Joachim Hansen, Michihiro Omigawa, Josh Thomson, JZ Cavalcante, Charles Bennett, Vitor Ribeiro, Yves Edwards and Drew Fickett. He is riding a 5-fight winning streak with his latest loss being in 2011 against Gilbert Melendez.


Is he staying at 145? If so that's great. He had some strong showings in one FC. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Interesting. Who do you think UFC will look to pair him up with?


tbh I have no idea. If he's staying at 145 then Darren Elkins maybe? Or someone just outside of TOP 10.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Having seen some of the TUF recap it seems like Rousey wouldn't have half as bad a rap as she has here if it weren't for Edmond  A lot of the stuff she does is psychological. Gamesmanship. I like that personally. But Edmond seemed to get offended at absolutely everything haha. And everyone gets dragged into his stuff. It may have rubbed off on Rousey slightly (though imo she's a bit too emotionally attached to the fighters.)


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL @ the thought of Anderson being one of GOAT's assistant coaches on TUF.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Having seen some of the TUF recap it seems like Rousey wouldn't have half as bad a rap as she has here if it weren't for Edmond  A lot of the stuff she does is psychological. Gamesmanship. I like that personally. But Edmond seemed to get offended at absolutely everything haha. And everyone gets dragged into his stuff. It may have rubbed off on Rousey slightly (though imo she's a bit too emotionally attached to the fighters.)


Nah, Ronda pretty much screwed up goint into the first fight.

1. She picks everybodys favorite Bazler to fight Miesha friend to get at Miesha.
2. She storms into gym and kicking Team Tate trying to establish that here Team owns them.

I have nothing against those tactics. Its a competition and you try to win. So psychological warfare is fair game...but Rondas Plan backfired.

Her pick got beaten badly by a rookie. Ronda coundnt handle the lost and trys to paint Miesha in a bad light and uses some BS like "oh she celebrated that her fighter (and good friend) won a fight".
And then she is angry Tate picked the guy who was injured.

Sure, Edmond being a nut doesnt help either.
But you never go full Nick Diaz. And Ronda did it in one episode.

I dont like Tate and those pranks are childish (ok, "Edmond Roussey" was hilarious), but she looks like a saint being next to Ronda.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It will be fun to watch Machida easily stuff Munoz's take downs and light him up on Saturday. Love watching Machida fight, dude is an artist.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Machida has field days with wrestlers. I don't see any way in which Munoz wins this fight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

TheJack said:


> Nah, Ronda pretty much screwed up goint into the first fight.
> 
> 1. She picks everybodys favorite Bazler to fight Miesha friend to get at Miesha.
> 2. She storms into gym and kicking Team Tate trying to establish that here Team owns them.
> ...


I'm not a fan of either one of them trying to paint the other in a bad light tbh. Ronda has done it with Miesha and Miesha has been trying to do the same. I prefer Rousey to Tate but as you say she ain't a saint  Can you believe Dana's the voice of reason in this? haha


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tate and her boyfriend are utter twats, Rousey is a bit of a headcase.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Sonnen vs. Wanderlei Silva is going to be awesome.

Team Darkside all the way!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rush said:


> Tate and her boyfriend are utter twats, Rousey is a bit of a headcase.



Watching Rousey pout when she is angry is funny. Her angry walk is fucking hilarious too.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

How does Alessio Sakara still have a job


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

^ if he loses he won't more then likely. He WAR's so they keep him around like Lebin and look how long it took them to cut Garcia. With more and more young euro prospects coming it Alessio's days are over as that was probably the only reason he has lasted as long as he did.

Also UFC signed Katsunori Kikuno and I'm super excited to see what he can do. I think these guys need to head to the states to be at peak cause time difference and Jet lag I think play a big part in the lack of success for Asian fighters.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/10/...f-bellator-pay-per-view-fight-against-rampage


Tito out. :ti


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

I should laugh that someone is hurt, but goddamn this is funny!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't know whether to laugh or feel sorry for Bellator...

Fuck it...


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

@DanaWhite 
Oh Boy KARMA is a BITCH!
:lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh good, you guys heard the news as well :lmao I saw Ortiz on Off The Record yesterday and he said a few months ago he can a complete ACL reconstruction, same as GSP and was still going to fight, yet it took GSP 18 months to recover from that and GSP is 100X the athlete Ortiz is. So as soon as I heard that yesterday, I said in my head "I bet he gets injured again and pulls out" and then today, boom. It was his neck, not his leg, but still. It's rather hilarious to me. Now, I don't wish injury on Tito or any fighter for that matter. Especially a neck injury, I hope he's alright. But it's still fucking funny how much Bellator fails. Ortiz should just call it a day after yet another neck injury. Dude is going to be in a wheelchair if he doesn't.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

card moved to spike and no replacement for Tito. can't wait until Eddie is in UFC.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, the ironic thing is that Ortiz did Bellator a huge favor. They were about to make a huge mistake by turning it into a PPV which would flop miserably, so now they have a legitimate excuse to back off and turn the event into a free PPV broadcast (where it belongs). :lol:


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Old_John said:


> Well, the ironic thing is that Ortiz did Bellator a huge favor. They were about to make a huge mistake by turning it into a PPV which would flop miserably, so now they have a legitimate excuse to back off and turn the event into a free PPV broadcast (where it belongs). :lol:


They still look like clowns though. There is no escaping that.

I'm sure once Eddie Alvarez heard about this, he's hoping and praying he can leave Bellator and be a seasoned UFC fighter this time next year.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

With who is out there who replaces him? I wouldn't mind Melvin Manhouf he has fought at 205 before and it will be interesting if he keeps it standing


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

it seems like they would have to lose some kind of money by pulling out this late.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Rampage lost his last 3 fights and Tito has been loosing for years so why would it be on PPV? I bet it wouldve done TNA #s so Bellator just saved face for now


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

scrilla said:


> card moved to spike and no replacement for Tito. can't wait until Eddie is in UFC.


Any idea what this means for Alvarez? Can he claim breach of contract or something? I wonder what would happen if he no-showed.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Any idea what this means for Alvarez? Can he claim breach of contract or something? I wonder what would happen if he no-showed.


A no-show is a breach of contract on him. I'm sure Alvarez is calling his lawyers right now to figure that very thing out.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> A no-show is a breach of contract on him. I'm sure Alvarez is calling his lawyers right now to figure that very thing out.


Yeah I believe his contract was 1 fight had to be a PPV and points on the PPV.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

That's what happens when you don't play nice. What about that revolution Tito was supposed to be leading against Dana White and the UFC? I was so looking forward to them invading the GSP vs. Hendricks card. What an idiot.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Chandler is going to smash Eddie when they fight anyway, he'd be saving himself an ass kicking. Although, realistically, almost everyone in the top 10 in the UFC in his division is going to smash him anyway.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bellator :lol

On a side note, I get to see Alvarez/Chandler II for free on TV? I'm down.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Ariel Helwani just reported Bjorn saying:


> "Alvarez doesn't lose out on a PPV bonus based on this."


I wonder if Bellator will try to pull a fast one and be like "Here's your PPV bonus, so thats $1 a buy as per your contract, giving you a total of $0."


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Punter said:


> Bellator :lol
> 
> On a side note, I get to see Alvarez/Chandler II for free on TV? I'm down.


Actually, all jokes aside, Chandler vs. Alvarez is as close as it can come to an elite fight outside of UFC today. Should be awesome, I'll definitely be watching!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Tito Ortiz got injured before a fight? This is my surprised face.......

While I would still pay for that card, moving it to Spike is definitly the right move.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It's a bit of a slap in the face of all the other guys on the card, when you think about it. Rampage/Tito is off? Sorry guys, it's on free tv now because none of you could carry a ppv. While it's true, it's still salt in the wounds a bit.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Decent card tomorrow. Looking forward to Guillard/Pearson and Machida/Munoz.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm sure he won't but I really hope Munoz smashes Machida.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

McQueen, don't be hatin'.


Edit: Jesus Chris, Sexton almost got beaten to death in that fight. Insane how tough she is.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't like Machida.

when hes not knocking out Rashad.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

mcqueen is racist against piss drinkers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If that were true I wouldn't have a tattoo of Rip Torn from Dodgeball.

No I just don't like watching Machida fight. Its a really effective and smart way to fight but I find him mind numbingly boring to watch. He is to me what Jon Fitch is to Dana White.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

just got in, any good fights so far?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao @ that fucking stoppage, what a joke.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

clusterfuck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Was waiting on Guillard and Machida for over £250, called the rest of the card.

Utter bullshit.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Guillard's done that before and Pearsons cut was nasty, interesting how they deal with it after the Palhares thing


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

therer are few fighters in this sport I hate more than Guillard.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MACHIDA, HOLY FUCK.

:mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Was waiting on Guillard and Machida for over £250, called the rest of the card.
> 
> Utter bullshit.


Nevermind, just voids the bet not the accumulator

£100.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gustaffson/Nogueira in March. If Jones and Gus both win, UFC is making the rematch.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Guillard got unlucky, Pearson's hand went down as the second knee connected.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Stad said:


> MACHIDA, HOLY FUCK.
> 
> :mark:


Dude may be a murderer at 185. Fast, agile, powerful, experienced. He has everything to really shake up this division. He's also not prone to taunting his opponents...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Guillard's done that before and Pearsons cut was nasty, interesting how they deal with it after the Palhares thing


To be fair to Guillard, Pearson was essentially standing but for the hand that touched the ground on the second knee(?). So it is an easy and unlucky mistake to have made.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Got to give credit to Machida. Blasts Munoz with a head kick, but pulls back on the follow up punches. Takes him out for a meal and agrees to fight Anderson if Silva wins the rematch.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The way Machida set up that kick was a thing of beauty and the power that he generated was scary. I'm really happy to see Machida down at MW. There are some great fights for him there. Along with Belfort and Souza, there's a growing list of elite challengers for Weidman if he gets past Silva again.

Andrade/Sexton was some damn uncomfortable viewing. It definitely should've been stopped in the second. There were some huge openings in Andrade's game but that power will give any woman a tough test. With Eye's win last weekend and Andrade's this weekend, the women's division continues to grow in leaps.

Kongo's dance partner is out of the Bellator HW finals. 2nd main-card fight to drop off Bellator's PPV in 2 days. I bet they're relieved that they're not trying to flog that dead-horse anymore. :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Gustafsson vs. Rogerio Nogueira official for the March 8th card in London. Gustafsson will get another title shot if he beats him. 

This might be a murder. I fail to see how Nogueira has any chance of beating Gustfasson.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nogueira will be fine as he won't turn up.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That's true. Nogueira pulls out of 9/10 fights :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

shame we never got to see Gus vs Mousasi but whatev, I guess this means we'll get Cormier vs Phil Davis for the following title shot too?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That makes sense. Winner gets Jones/Gustafsson II winner.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Whether it will be exciting or not but i really wanna see cormier vs jones, but i would like gus to win the strap.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

lolTito.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah Gus/Lil Nog is a placeholder fight tbh, one with name recognition but one UFC feel confident that Gustafsson will win.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

> UFC sensation Gunnar Nelson was in a car crash over the weekend that nearly sent the welterweight into an Iceland glacier river. “The pickup he was in (they were 4 in the car and Gunnar was in the passenger front seat) went of the icy road and rolled down the hill 3-4 times.” Halli Nelson, father and manager of Gunnar, tells MMAViking.com.
> 
> “Gunnar is fine but he had to have some stitches in his arm.” a relieved father reveals. “It (truck) ended up on it’s wheels in Þjórsá, this is Iceland’s longest river. It’s a glacier river with very hard current. If the car had gone one meter further into the river it would have hit deep water and the current would have taken it.”
> Nelson continues to say how lucky the car and passengers were in the accident. “If they had gone of roads few meters before or later it would have been much worse and they would also have gone in the river.”
> ...


Damn Gunnar. Glad he's fine. So lucky to get away from something like that with just stitches.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

bellator's ppv got canceled?


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

UFC News ‏@UFCNews 20m
With @UncleCreepyMMA injured, @JohnDodsonMMA will now be the one to welcome @ScottJorgensen to flyweight at @UFConFOX 12/14.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Jose Aldo vs. Ricardo Lamas for Featherweight Title and Dominick Cruz vs. Renan Barao for Bantamweight Title at UFC 169 in Newark on Super Bowl Saturday.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

CactusDudeFoley said:


> Jose Aldo vs. Ricardo Lamas for Featherweight Title and Dominick Cruz vs. Renan Barao for Bantamweight Title at UFC 169 in Newark on Super Bowl Saturday.


Bout fucking time Cruz came back. How he is still considered champ and hasn't been stripped is beyond me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cruz/Barao, Aldo fighting, and Overeem/Mir?

That's a sick Superbowl card. Can't wait.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hope Barao wrecks Cruz


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

T-C said:


> Nogueira will be fine as he won't turn up.





Punter said:


> That's true. Nogueira pulls out of 9/10 fights :lol



aaaaaaanndd he's out :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

two years off and your first fight back is Renan Barao.

I think he beats Cruz. And as already mentioned, it is a joke that Cruz wasn't stripped of the title.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> aaaaaaanndd he's out :lol


Well that didn't take long. The fight literally had been only announced for like 5 days...

OH GOD CHAEL :lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats awesome.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Punter said:


> Well that didn't take long. The fight literally had been only announced for like 5 days...
> 
> OH GOD CHAEL :lol


:lmao

GOAT at it again:



> chael sonnen ‏@sonnench 8 h
> FOR SALE: MMA GLOVES
> Never used. Contact Lil' Nog,
> 1 Fragile Chicken Road,
> ...


SuperBowl card is freakin' stacked again. Can't wait to see both Barao and Aldo again.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Machida v Mousasi in brazil feb 8 :mark:

I'll buy that for a dollar (illegally stream it for nothing)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

No showed more times than axl rose :lol

Few good ones from chael.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Machida v Mousasi in brazil feb 8 :mark:
> 
> I'll buy that for a dollar (illegally stream it for nothing)


You need to illegally stream an event taking place on Fox Sports 1, you don't have cable?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

CactusDudeFoley said:


> You need to illegally stream an event taking place on Fox Sports 1, you don't have cable?


*BT sports for me, and not at present, its an extra pay channel


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so convienent that Rogers 360 up here in Canada is the one stop shop for both WWE and UFC. Everything is on that one channel.

So excited for that Bellator card tomorrow. I don't think Chandler/Alvarez 2 can be as good as the first, but it should still be awesome.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mo loses to Emmanuel Newton again 

Oh Bellator. Nothing seems to ever work out for them :lol


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Some boring fights so far for Belolator. Hopefully Chandler/Alvarez delivers.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Incredible fight. Could go either way tbh. Personally have it 48-47 Chandler, but I could see the decision for Eddie.

Let's see who the judges scored this for.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Noooooooooo


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

So happy that Eddie won. I had Chandler winning 47-46, but it was that close. Terrific fight. Even though it's a great thing for Bellator, I hope it stuck in Bjorn's craw just a little, for all the shit he put Eddie through. Can't wait for part 3, although I'm still eager to see Eddie fight in the Octagon.

Bellator really can't catch a break with their name fighters. They bring in Mo as the defacto name for the MW division, he loses twice in 3 fights and drops out of the top 10. They try to build Curran and Chandler, who were probably the only two top 10 fighters still in Bellator, they both lose in the same night. They bring in Johnson for a big HW fight with kongo, he gets knocked out. They bring in Tito to whore their PPV, he gets injured. What's next? Rampage getting knocked out by Beltran?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

If Chandler and Alvarez fought each other every weekend for the rest of my life, I would be okay with that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

So according to Helwani, Barao-Cruz will be the main event at UFC 169 while Aldo-Lamas will co-headline. Makes sense as Barao-Cruz is easier to hype up with it being a champ. vs. champ and all than say Aldo-Lamas.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> If Chandler and Alvarez fought each other every weekend for the rest of my life, I would be okay with that.


Melendez could slap both of them around.......Bellator is the minor league don't kid yourself


Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Machida v Mousasi in brazil feb 8 :mark:
> 
> I'll buy that for a dollar (illegally stream it for nothing)


Mousasi vs Gustafsson is such a great match-up...I hope Mousasi will take advantage of his reach advantage against the brazilian midget


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cain/Werdum at UFC 172 in Mexico City :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Punter said:


> Cain/Werdum at UFC 172 in Mexico City :mark:


IT'S GONNA BE CRAZY IN MEHEECO :mark:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^not happening according to Dana(yet anyway), bummer
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-cagewriter/cain-velasquez-mri-left-shoulder-may-require-surgery-201422241--mma.html;_ylt=AwrSyCNGo3pSQ3YA_TZNbK5_


forgot there was fights tonight, love to see Tim Kennedy get smashed in front of his army buddies, he wont though


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fell asleep watching the show tonight. 45 minutes into the show and there had been like 8 minutes of in cage action.

And while I would certainly pick Melendez against either Chandler or Alvarez, he would not walk through them. He would have to earn it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

To anyone who hasn't already, I HIGHLY recommend watching the new UFC: Fighting for a generation documentary. It was an excellent documentary and a must watch for every fan.

It aired on FS1 last night. UFC didn't upload it to YouTube, but I'm sure you guys are more then capable of finding other means to watch it. It's well worth it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I watched it. Not as good as I thought it would be but it's decent. Kennedy fought tonight with a torn quad. Take that, Trips.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I cannot stand USA chants during and after fights. It just looks bad on our part when we chant USA after someone from another country gets knocked out. Save that shit for the Olympics when you are representing your country, or maybe after your National Anthem. Not when some Brazilian gets knocked out in an MMA fight.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Myers said:


> I cannot stand USA chants during and after fights. It just looks bad on our part when we chant USA after someone from another country gets knocked out. Save that shit for the Olympics when you are representing your country, or maybe after your National Anthem. Not when some Brazilian gets knocked out in an MMA fight.


Oh, please! Brazilian fans are chanting "You're gonna die" to American fighters in Brazil ALL THE TIME! :lol


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

It was just reported today that the Brazilian fans boo'd the shit out of Hendo but cheered Belfort.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The only thing worse then Vitor using TRT are his awful haircuts. Fucking hell.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I have high hopes for the TRT BATTLE, picturing something like this










Conor McGregor was just on a talkshow here and let slip that his return could be as early as May in Dublin, the UFC have an arena booked depending on how his recovery goes, if not then the other irish card in sep/oct.



Myers said:


> I cannot stand USA chants during and after fights. It just looks bad on our part when we chant USA after someone from another country gets knocked out. Save that shit for the Olympics when you are representing your country, or maybe after your National Anthem. Not when some Brazilian gets knocked out in an MMA fight.


I normally hate that shit too but I thought the crowd at Fight for the Troops were actually great, they supported their guys but they werent outright booing the opponents (dont think there was any booing at all)and were respectful when one of them won. Also refreshing to hear a crowd actually cheer takedowns and countdown the last seconds of each round.
As mentioned Brazilian fans are much worse for that stuff.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

kind of excited for Kongo/Graham tonight on BEllator. Could be one hell of a slugfest.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

nevermind. Kongo fought smart and grounded Graham. Smart, but wasn't an exciting fight.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

RKing85 said:


> nevermind. Kongo fought smart and grounded Graham. Smart, but wasn't an exciting fight.


Either one of the Russians easily overwhelms Kongo in the title match, IMHO!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree. I think Volkov and Minkaov are underrated because they are on top of the horrible Bellator Heavyweight division. I'm not saying these guys would be UFC champ or anything, but I think both would win more than they would lose in the UFC.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

tonight's main card looks enjoyable. will be checking it out.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Ah, I'm about to go out clubbing with my friends... Totally missing out on 'The battle of TRT' tonight. :lol
But go Hendo! USA! USA! USA! :avit:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lel killed him

MURICA


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

That's it, he's dead.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

geez. This has been a horrible main card for the Brazilians.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Brandon Thatch is legit.
Silenced a whole stadium of booing Brazilian, Love it!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:lolcrowd keeps getting silenced all night, good sign for Dan, I hope him and Vitor are backstage shooting raw testosterone into their eyeballs, just let them fucking go for it!



RKing85 said:


> geez. This has been a horrible main card for the Brazilians.


prelims werent much better for them


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

about time someone gives them something to cheer about.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Thatch is a huge WW, he dwarfed Paulo Thiago.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

This is turning into an awesome card, Knockouts everywhere!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking wow.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Great wins by Belfort, Thatch, Feijao and Stephens.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Vitor Belfort is going to be a legit threat in a UFC title fight in 2014.

If you had told me that 8 or so years ago I would have told you you are fucking nuts.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

wow just wow, fighter of the year easy/


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Still can't get over Vitor's dumbass haircuts.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I always find it hard to look past the effects TRT have had on Belfort's transformation, but regardless, it's unbelievable how much he has improved over the past few years. He's stronger mentality, has more heart, more patience, incorporates a smarter gameplan, varies his attack, has more power, better conditioning, and dare I say he's even more explosive.

Knocking out 3 top 10 fighters in a single year with headkicks is madness.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

its not really the TRT, Vitor's just been sent on a mission from GOD to kick motherfuckers in the face.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

People are quick to forget that during Vitors years of mental weakness his sister was kidnaped. He was being extorted was even told to retire or they will kill her. Try training and fighting with that on your plate. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

give viTRTor a rematch against A.Silva already! I actually think THIS viTRTor will knock out the spider!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Punter said:


> Still can't get over Vitor's dumbass haircuts.


:lol they are awful.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Pettis is injured again :no: his fight against Thompson is off. The flyweight title fight has been moved up to main event. It's like they knew Pettis would get injured again and had a backup title fight ready.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Home boy needs to go easy in training. He fought Benson injured and and now this. Plus he's only fought like 3 times in the past 2 years combined. 

It's even more concerning considering he's only 26.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I would say that I hope this doesn't become a reoccurring theme with Pettis, but I guess it already has. Hopefully he won't be sidelined for long. There's a wealth of great fights for him, and as Punter pointed out, at this rate we won't get to see many of them until 15/16.

In the meantime, I'd love to see Grant vs. Thompson in a title eliminator (assuming Grant is back before Pettis).


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Just can't get over the TRT issue with Belfort. His transformation (physical mainly) just doesn't seem natural to me you know? But without proof give him the title shot that his wins deserve. But I'd personally have him tested a LOT (do the same with the other guy too to be fair). Leave nothing to chance. Then hopefully we'll see whether Belfort's performances have been due to his improvement in discipline, skill, strategy etc. or whether he has been artificially enhanced. 

Belfort's wins should have got him a title shot 1 or 2 fights ago, but he hasn't been getting them. Says to me I'm not the only one who's apprehensive about Belfort.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I believe that the current UFC policy is to excessively test those with TRT exemptions, so I don't think that Vitor is abusing. I think that he's simply been able to do amazing things within the limits. I do think that the UFC are very cautious about the whole situation though. I know that neither Silva or the UFC wanted the rematch before Silva lost the title, but it's certainly looking a lot more appealing after those 3 kicks. The Weidman fight should be a no-brainer as well.

What I find most interesting about the situation is how Dana refuses to accept that there's any chance of Vitor being denied a license in Vegas (which seems almost certain given Vitor's steroid bust years ago). I guess it's just a bluff from Dana because he doesn't want to come out and say that the UFC are hiding Vitor away in Brazil. Not that it really matters. Keeping Vitor in Brazil makes perfect sense.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

I don't think that it's a case of Pettis over training. His knee was injured before/after the fight with Henderson and it never really healed since then. Hopefully this is only a 1 or 2 month delay to him fighting again.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

sucks that Anthony is injured again but Im looking forward to Sergio 'lil Brotime' Pettis's debut on sat.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Bellator's last event on Spike didn't chart in the top 100 Cable shows that night. It seems like they have no momentum even with the huge show the week before.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Pettis is ridiculously injury prone.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

shocked though that it was him that got injured and not Thompson. Thompson is the one with the much bigger injury past. It seems every second fight he is forced to drop out of.

Just as long as no bullshit interm title is brought into the LW division. Interm titles are the fucking stupidest thing in combat sports.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Bellator have released Askren

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/11/14/5103578/bjorn-rebney-releases-bellator-champ-ben-askren-ufc


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

GSP vs. Askren unification bout. :mark: Now bring it on!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy shit, Jones vs Gustafsson was one of the best LHW fights ever. WOW is all I can say.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Prediction time..

Went for the Hendricks upset but I'm not 100% that he can beat GSP. He needs to really hurt him in the 1st or 2nd if he stands a chance at beating him.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

lol Hendricks ain't winning this!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

finding it hard to pick against GSP here, just think he'll be too smart and aware of the danger hand, I'll pretty much be happy with any result other than the inevitable 5 round smothering though. Probably gonna watch this with a bunch of canadians so I'll be rooting for Johny regardless just to wind them up.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Until GSP losses a fight at Welterweight, I will pick him every time.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

So Jon Jones has just pulled out of the Glover Teixeria fight..

http://www.bjpenn.com/jon-jones-pulls-out-of-ufc-170-main-event-against-glover-teixeria/


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Just realized Joey Beltran is fighting Rampage tonight. I know Beltran from high school. GO JOEY! :hb


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If Rampage loses :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

really tempted to go with Beltran tonight, but I just can't quite bring myself to do it.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

so pumped for tomorrow. ordering with a main card multi; bagautinov, kos, rory, chael, st.pierre.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

throwing Chael in their is risky. Koscheck better win cause if he losses I think he is probably going to get the ax. His show money is $78,000. That's a lot of money to pay a guy who the UFC is not fond of to lose. 

I got GSP, Evans, Woodley, McDonald, and High in the fights I care about. Also interested in seeing Sergio Pettis in his UFC debut.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

might re-evaluate a few before deadline, Chael/Rashad is hard to call, rooting for Johny but lets get real....


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, Rampage didn't lose. Last second TKO in the first. I know it's happened before (I think?) but I've never seen it so pretty cool I guess.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^iirc I think Nick Diaz finished Daley with like 2 seconds left in the first round, one of the greatest one round fights ever


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Sonnen is smart. He gets a nice payday for this match against Evans and knows he'll probably lose. Then he beats Wanderlei for a lot of money. Then maybe another guy and he retires. Genius,.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sonnen will likely lose, but always backing the American Gangster. GSP/Hendricks will either be GSP 50-45 or Hendricks first round KO. Don't know why so many people are high on Woodley. He's not that special, and Koscheck is more polished and has more experience.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cant wait for the GSP era to end, so boring.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

As a huge GSP fan, I'm concerned about tonight.

I actually think Hendricks tries to wrestle a lot more than people expect him to. It wouldn't shock me if Hendricks tries to finish GSP with some ground and pound. It'll be easier to pound out GSP on the ground, than catch him standing. GSP is evasive.

I don't see how GSP wins without wrestling tonight. He'll have to stand up for 25 minutes, and out point Hendricks. Without getting caught, or put on his back.

Prove me wrong, GSP.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Really hate this matchup for Sonnen, his fight with Wanderlei should probably be his last. All this talk about still going after the belt and that being his motivation is ridiculous, if that was motivating him he wouldn't be fighting at Light Heavyweight.

Fancy GSP to GOAT.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

can't wait for Rashad to toss Sonnen all around the cage tonight, Suga via TKO, calling it now

I know Rashad has been relying on takedown decisions since the Tito fight, but I bet it ends tonight, 'Shad's gonna be too much for Chael


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Was browsing Youtube and saw the prelims are on. Just in time for the Pettis-Campuzano fight. What happened in the first prelim?

Also still yet to watch the Belfort-Hendo one. Matches worth watching?

geez, I feel so left behind on MMA right now.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^Villante second round KO, pretty sweet.

Vitor/Hendo card has a bunch of cool KOs.

disappointed Sergio's nickname is the Phenom and not BROTIME.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Belfort/Henderson card was alright. Fights worth watching: Belfort/Henderson, Thiago/Thatch, Pokrajac/Feijao

As for the 167 prelims, Gian Villlante KO'd Cody Donavan in the second round. Nothing special. Villante gassed in the first round. In the second, Donavan threw a sloppy head kick and Villante countered with a right hook and KO'd him. Best part of that fight was seeing Chris Weidman.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't wait for both main events :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

30-27 Pettis is a bit ridiculous. I thought that 3rd round was Compazano's.

Pettis's TDD was just awful. He's still 20, and dude's got a lot of time to progress.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree. Pettis definitely won the fight but, he lost the third round in my eyes. He does have a bright future, but I hope he starts to train on his TDD a bit more or otherwise he's gonna be screwed.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Can't wait for both main events :mark:


Same here. I haven't ordered a UFC PPV since attending 154 LIVE last year, but this card is stacked and I just bought a brand new tv.. so it's a go. Gotta cheer on the hometown boy, but i'll admit that Hendricks has a better chance than anyone to finish GSP tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rey Mysterio's looking great.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

rick story time guys! get excited!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

This is how I feel when I'm about to go watch the main UFC card at local Buffalo Wild Wings with my boys! 
(Which is happening exactly in an hour from now):


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fucking leg kicks!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

watching the Thatch vs Thiago from the latest Fight Night and holy shit at that knee. Must've hurt like a bitch. 

I love how the crowd was entirely silent after Thatch' and Stephens' wins.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Holy fucking leg kicks!


Considering how much power he has with those leg kicks, he should start chopping down some trees (figuratively speaking), and get some TKO finishes with them.

Those are my favorite stoppages.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I definitely thought I picked Story for this fight on my Tapology picks, but I guess I picked Ebersole by mistake without realizing. That is some bullllllllllshit. 

Good performance by Story.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Old_John said:


> This is how I feel when I'm about to go watch the main UFC card at local Buffalo Wild Wings with my boys!
> (Which is happening exactly in an hour from now):


Oh you must be one of "those guys"


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Decided not to do an accumulator on the pre-lims. FFS.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Dunham loses again :jose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Good performance from Donald, Lawler and Rory should be fun.






Woodley :clap


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

If he gets cut after this fight, then that was the payoff of a great heel run by Josh Koscheck.

Nice work, Tyron Woodley!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Dying to see Chael vs Rashard - even more than Hendricks vs GSP to be honest. 

I'm kinda secretly hoping Sonnen wins a few more fights, Silva gets his belt back, and they meet one more time for a "rubber" match - I still think sonnen can beat Silva, proved it in the first fight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

McDonald is depressing as fuck.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lawler derailed that Rory hype train!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Surely that's Lawlers fight, come on judges don't pull a cecil.

Nice burst at the end from Rory though.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Has to be Lawler's fight


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd call that fight of the night so far. The fight went back n forth between dragging to damn good.

Can't wait til UFC 168. Both Main Events have my interest. I think Rousey will win again, but hopefully it's a good fight. 

If Silva doesn't win by round 2, I'll be surprised. Then him and Chael will fight to see who faces Silva for a 3rd fight if they cannot make GSP vs Silva work.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

THAT fucking Silva/Weidman promo :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought that was a pretty clear 29-28 for Robbie Lawler.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cecil must be a judge tonight.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Let's go Chael - both of these guys hopefully bring us fight of the year here. #TeamChael


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Did he just fucking tap? :banderas


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah, ref stopped it. where you at walls? where you at? :brodgers


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Suga is back! Rogan described it well. It was a mauling. Isn't TKO the wrong call though? Sonnen tapped.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

What a fucking joke. What a fucking terrible fucking fight. Both guys barely looked like they gave a shit about that fight, especially Chael.

Chael didn't tap, he was flopping about. Garbage, they both could of delivered a lot more. I hate to say it, but i almost want to "suggest" maybe Chael bagged that a bit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Chael, you hurt me.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Evans looked good or maybe chael just looked really fucking bad.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> can't wait for Rashad to toss Sonnen all around the cage tonight, Suga via TKO, calling it now
> 
> I know Rashad has been relying on takedown decisions since the Tito fight, but I bet it ends tonight, 'Shad's gonna be too much for Chael


^ this guy is smart (Y)


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Chael looked like he was more concerned with what beers him and Rashard were drinking _after_ the fight. He had a "could care less" look on his face. Not the same Chael Sonnen I'm used to seeing. That is the most disappointing fight of the year, hands fucking down. 

That is the polar opposite of what those two guys are capable of delivering.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Evans hasn't put on many exciting fights in recent years, i wasn't expecitng much tbh from them but we had a finish which was surprising.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> What a fucking joke. What a fucking terrible fucking fight. Both guys barely looked like they gave a shit about that fight, especially Chael.
> 
> Chael didn't tap, he was flopping about. Garbage, they both could of delivered a lot more. I hate to say it, but i almost want to "suggest" maybe Chael bagged that a bit.





Freeloader said:


> Chael looked like he was more concerned with what beers him and Rashard were drinking _after_ the fight. He had a "could care less" look on his face. Not the same Chael Sonnen I'm used to seeing. That is the most disappointing fight of the year, hands fucking down.
> 
> That is the polar opposite of what those two guys are capable of delivering.


:banderas

Chael is a shit LHW, thats what that fight proved without a doubt. He's too small.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I was stunned at how many people on message boards were picking Chael heading into the fight.

Impressive from Rashad, but Chael isn't exactly top of the heap at 205.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Rush said:


> :banderas
> 
> Chael is a shit LHW, thats what that fight proved without a doubt. He's too small.


Yeah and Rashard needed a win to salvage his career as of late. Chael probably gave him that win for a 12 pack of Newcastle or something. 

Fuck it, I hope this fight makes up for that utter shitfest that just happened before this main event. Don't even give a shit who wins.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hendricks is gonna catch him.

Georges stirking isn't looking great tonight and Jonhy is fucking gassing :jose


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

20-18 Hendricks through 2.

But he has noticeably slowed down. It's definitly there for GSP to take the last 3 rounds and retain.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hendricks' conditioning is absolutely garbage


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rush said:


> Hendricks' conditioning is absolutely garbage


It really is shite, i've never been in a situtation like MMA fighters in terms of a compeitive fight but it's really fucking annoying that quite a few UFC guys have poor conditioning.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

oh if i had to compare it to me, even though i'm a pretty fit guy, i'd be done in 1 round but its not my job to fight. He's rallied better in the last 2 though.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I think Hendricks may have won


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hendricks is the new champion!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah i'd be fucked in round 1 also rush and that's just based on conditioning nevermind some pro fighter hitting me with bombs and putting me on my ass :terry.

Has it actually happened? GSP losing that belt.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I got it 48-47 Hendricks.

Decision is going to be interesting however.....


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking wow, fucking wow.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

GSP retains. Of course...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BULLSHIT!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> BULLSHIT!


Indeed.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

that was a bullshit decision


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Worst Title fight decision I've ever seen. GSP ducking the Hendrix rematch, give me a fucking break


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

This is like Survivor Series '97 all over again.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

and now George pusses out for another year and a half..


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

What a farce. So he is retiring afte rhe should of lost the belt anyways? 

Hahaha, this sucks. What a fucking terrible UFC Event. Chael bags a fight, and GSP is "going away" after losing a fight he gets credit for.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He can't retire after that surely :lol


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

dana's press conference is gonna be gold


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

GSP started to announce that he is is retiring but couldn't finish.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did GSP just turn heel? I thought it was a great event, but it feels so awful to see two phony champions as the two best fighters in the world.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rush said:


> GSP started to announce that he is is retiring but couldn't finish.


:banderas


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

also i'm a big GSP fan (name might give it away :side but that was a crap decision. Not as one sided as Rogan's absolutely garbage commentary of that fight would lead you to believe though.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Dumb fans booing Hendricks, so stupid.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Terrible call and now he cant even get a rematch(he deserves it)


funnyfaces1 said:


> Did GSP just turn heel? I thought it was a great event, but it feels so awful to see two phony champions as the two best fighters in the world.


You obviously havent seen enough of their fights. :kobe9


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rush said:


> also i'm a big GSP fan (name might give it away :side but that was a crap decision. Not as one sided as Rogan's absolutely garbage commentary of that fight would lead you to believe though.


Always liked GSP but Johny winning would have been a nice change and a more open division imo unless gsp just won it straight back :side: and fucking glad someone else mentioned Rogan's commentating it has bugged me for ages now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Worst retirement speech ever.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

For those interested:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I think this highlights a key difference between professional wrestling and MMA/UFC. In wrestling, the guy you are rooting for as a fan may not always win, but comfort can be found in the pleasure of watching the story being told in the ring, the athleticism on display, the overall crazy theatrics and progression and wins and losses long term don't affect much of the landscape most of the time. When watching a mma contest, if it goes to the judges cards it is paramount that the proper man wins when it is clear, and when that doesn't happen balance is severely damaged, because justice may never come full circle. Hendricks was the better fighter tonight by my estimation, and in a sport like this, it would be a tragedy if he never was able to capture the belt and went down in history as never winning the title despite the fact that he should've won tonight.(though I imagine one day he will) Also more evidence that one should never let it go to judge's decision. You look at sports like football, and one call never should decide winner and loser, because even if a team gets "screwed", they had all game to put it away, in NBA, there is always opportunities to capitalize on so that a screwjob doesn't happen. MMA is a different animal by my observation.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

pretty much the worst result possible for everyone involved, almost sure after they announced it Georges was telling Johny "you won" and then Zahabi was desperately telling Georges not to say the same thing to Rogan.

Press conference should be interesting.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Feel bad for Hendricks, poor guy always gets shafted. First he takes a backseat to the Diaz fight, now he'll keep hearing the echoes that he got robbed in the official decision. Even Rogan and Goldberg are making it feel that way in their post-fight commentary.


Good fight though, both guys showed a lot of heart. Rush took a beating, but still melee'd with one of the best strikers in the UFC, got the better of him in round 3 with strikes and fought his way out of some good takedowns. Happy he won even if the decision is controversal (could be my obvious bias), but I still feel that it was Hendrick's time tonight. With GSP taking time off, a Hendricks win would've been a good way to keep the Welterweight division hot. 


Very good show overall, although the Evans/Sonnen fight left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rush said:


>


Never noticed that during the fight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

All came down to the score of the 1st round which I truly believe went to Hendricks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The judges at ringside were Shawn Michaels, Vince McMahon and Bret Hart...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll need to re watch without commentary before making a concrete decision. I recommend you all as well. 

I had it 48-47 Hendricks, but it was close y'all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Whether he was gassing or not hendricks maybe should have kept the pressure on in round 3 but that's easy for me to say.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

retirement my ass, GSP don't want no rematch, at least not within a year


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Hendricks was robbed plain and simple


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> retirement my ass, GSP don't want no rematch, at least not within a year


There were rumours of GSP retiring even before the fight started. I think even if GSP won decisively, he would've had the same post-fight speech.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bunch of horse shit. MMA will never be a real sport until it fixes it's judging and scoring systems


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Regardless, Hendricks got complacent in the 5th round IMO, after dominating the 4th he should have went out and pushed the pace, instead he assumed he had that close 1st round, which was stupid.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

As I said to some friends on Facebook:

" I blame the scoring system. The rounds Hendricks won, but he REALLY won them. I felt like GSP won at least 2 but didn't run through him or anything. 3 are arguably Hendricks rounds too, but it's close enough. So you end up in a situation where because of 10 point must, any round a guy wins even if he just squeaks by is worth the same as absolutely smashing someone."


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Punter said:


> I'll need to re watch without commentary before making a concrete decision. I recommend you all as well.
> 
> I had it 48-47 Hendricks, but it was close y'all.


Indeed. Rogan's commentary was ridiculous in the fight. I thought Hendricks won but it was far, far closer than people think. Under PRIDE rules, Hendricks would win easily.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Regardless, Hendricks got complacent in the 5th round IMO, after dominating the 4th he should have went out and pushed the pace, instead he assumed he had that close 1st round, which was stupid.


3rd was the changer for me.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fights need to be scored a whole. This round by round shit has got to go.

Pride scored fights as a whole and they only had a handful of questionable decisions in its entire history vs a handful on every UFC card.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

This was no garcia/KZ or garcia/phan by any means.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

F*ck Joe Rogan and f*ck you ignorant Hendricks marks. 
GSP is one of the greatest, and he did JUST ENOUGH to retain the title!
Besides, what happened to the age-old rule: in order to win the title, you really have to TAKE IT from the champ! 
Love Johnny's style, but NO, he didn't decisively take it from GSP tonight! Sorry.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jon Anik just said that damage is not apart of judging criteria? So why strike at all if it means dick?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Old_John said:


> F*ck Joe Rogan and f*ck you ignorant Hendricks marks.
> GSP is one of the greatest, and he did JUST ENOUGH to retain the title!
> Besides, in order to win the title, you really have to TAKE IT from the champ. Love Johnny's style, but no, he didn't decisively take it from GSP tonight.


Show me in the rules where a challenger has to "TAKE IT" from the champ and I'll believe you. Until then all you did was spout some lame ass euphemism to justify one of the worst robberies in UFC history.

Hendricks landed the more effective strikes, won the grappling and stunned GSP on a few occasions. GSP didn't do anything besides get his ass kicked. Hendricks looks like he went out for a light jog, GSP looks like he got run over by Steve Austin's Ford Bronco


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

It seems that GSP has lost his smile.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Jon Anik just said that damage is not apart of judging criteria? So why strike at all if it means dick?


Diego Sanchez likes this.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Show me in the rules where a challenger has to "TAKE IT" from the champ and I'll believe you. Until then all you did was spout some lame ass euphemism to justify one of the worst robberies in UFC history.


Show me a close title fight in recent memory that didn't prove that 'euphemism', and you've got yourself an argument, mate. 
But my guess is, in 90% of the cases, the old adage holds true! It is what it is!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Jon Anik just said that damage is not apart of judging criteria? So why strike at all if it means dick?


He's actually wrong too. Damage comes into the 'effective striking' criteria, or at least should. Wonder if UFC are trying to cover their asses a tad. They've just had a VERY controversial decision, even more controversial then Jones/Gus and the guy who 'won' basically retired post match and to be perfectly frank GSPs body language didn't look that of a guy who thinks he won. The way GSP finished the last? He believes he lost. Doesn't reflect so well on UFC.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

GSPs corner told GSP he was down 2-1 after 3 rounds. All that needs to be said.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Media MMA scores: 










Also, [email protected] Forrest and Bonnar in this Vine:

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/C05E...p4?versionId=O1hZUkKpMYddEzx9LNpxmfa.jVNggEQc


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

GSP won fair and square. Deal with it, haters.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow Punter have to say that's pretty damn unanimous. Was Jones/Gus like that? I know a good amount of people thought Gus won the fight (including myself) but I believe tonight was a clear victory for Hendricks whereas I could understand Jones' win. Would love to see the comparison.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nobody is hating and if they are it's on the judging you numpty.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TheRockfan7 said:


> GSP won fair and square. Deal with it, haters.


You don't have to a 'hater' of someone to disagree. I like GSP but I felt he lost that fight.


Anyone watching the press conference? What's Dana saying about it?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe a lot more of the media had Jones winning the Gus fight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dana White thinks that Hendricks clearly won the fight as well.

OH SHIT. Dana is FUCKING MAD :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dana is flipping out at the post fight presser. Loving it!


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:meltzer


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey, guys, even though I'm clearly in a minority thinking GSP did just enough (hello Dana!), but I'm just glad the MMA thread is currently OFFICIALLY the most active and popular thread on Wrestling Forums. Who would've thought it was possible?! :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Dana :lol you know he's mad when he is having a go at the poster boy GSP.

Regardless of the GSP fight Woodley is a beast and Lawler looked good. Lawler wants Hendricks for an interim belt if GSP does take time off :banderas


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lawler immediately jumped on the idea of fighting Hendricks for the belt. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fuck @ Georges' face

He got his ass whooped, plain and simple


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Referee botch: TURNS OUT JOHNNY HENDRICKS ACTUALLY TAPPED OUT IN THE 1ST ROUND :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

already posted the gif of it 8*D


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Rush said:


> already posted the gif of it 8*D


yep, just saw that couple pages ago. 
Anyways, holly shit! Twitter is fuming all over that right now! And I think they have a point! :lol Technically, that should've been a stoppage!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Bruises heal, Hendricks broken heart will last a lifetime.

GSP wins on damage.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Hendrix is a better fighter now anyway, better wrestler (seriously) and stronger stand up. GSP has no power in his stand up game, Hendrix was actually hurting him when he connected. You could tell Hendrix was shrugging off GSP's punches like he was sparring. I rewatched it and if you scored that fight anything but 48-47 Hendrix your opinion is irrelevant, straight up. You can say GSP should've been awarded the tap in the 1st round but claiming he won that fight by decision is complete homer talk. I didn't have a favorite between the 2 heading into the fight, I just wanted a good fight.. Hendrix EARNED that decision.

It's a shame because he would've been a much better champion, Johnny is the type of fighter that would try to finish guys and not just out wrestle them and LNP them for 5 rounds. At least now we can stop all that non sense talk about GSP being a gold medal caliber wrestler. He's an elite wrestler in MMA but he faced a legit national champion level wrestler and was getting physically controlled by Hendrix for the most part. How many times did we see Hendrix turning GSP around on the cage and controlling the grappling aspect of the fight. If GSP did anything better then Hendrix it was the volume of strikes in the later rounds, weak strikes for the most part but high volume and they were scoring.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

If you actually look at his elbow, it's not anything close to a tap. The black shorts simply made it an illusion.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

^ Yeah I just watched it in normal speed and he definitely didn't tap, that sped up gif is misleading. Hendrix was highly motivated to win this fight and become champion, I HIGHLY HIGHLY doubt he would tap that quickly even if GSP had it sunk in cleanly (which he didn't). It's a non story, just a detractor from Hendrix getting flat out robbed.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You have to be a huge moron to think that was a tap. First of all the "tap" happened after GSP let go, secondly, he was "tapping" the air. His forearm was the only thing touching GSP's leg, which curiously enough was moving in such a way against said forearm that would make his hand move.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't care for either (NBK) but I thought Johny winning was pretty obvious.

And LOL @ Rory shitting the bed when he probably knew GSP was "retiring".


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Im a really big GSP fan, but damn that decision is BS !!!!!!!!!!!!!

People thought Jones Gus was a robbery, but its nothing compared to this.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm fairly new to MMA, only having started following it properly this year (though have been watching boxing for many years), but even through my rookie eyes I could see that the decision was fixed. What's the deal with that? Protecting GSP because he's one of their biggest draws?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought Hendricks won the fight, but it was as dominant as people make out imo. Round 2 and 4 were definitely Hendrick's, and i thought GSP won rounds 3 and 5. Round 1 was the deciding round and i scored it to Hendricks personally. under PRIDE rules, Hendricks wins no doubt, but it isn't PRIDE rules.

Rashad vs Sonnen wasn't much of a contest. I expected Rashad to win fairly easily, but he gave Sonnen a battering once it reached the ground.

The highlight for me was seeing Rory getting beat. It's always fun when over-hyped and cocky fighters get beat. Hopefully that knocks his hype down a peg


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

dreamchord said:


> I'm fairly new to MMA, only having started following it properly this year (though have been watching boxing for many years), but even through my rookie eyes I could see that the decision was fixed. What's the deal with that? *Protecting GSP because he's one of their biggest draws?*


UFC doesn't assign the judges. The athletic comission in that state does and so they have absolutely nothing to gain from fixing a fight.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Always nice to read sherdog after a meltdown. 

Dont feel to bad about GSP controversal win anymore.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

as pissed as he was at the press conference, in the scrum Dana seemed pretty confident of an immediate rematch and that Georges personal issue wasnt that big of a deal, I could see it happening by the summer. Gonna rewatch it later but I had 1,2 and 4 for Johny.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Strange turn of events in the main-event. Johnny controlled much more of the fight than I expected him to. GSP didn't look like himself, but it's hard to say how much of that was down to Hendricks having a great gameplan. I loved those knees Johnny was throwing early. I couldn't help but think of Hughes' farm-strength when watching Hendricks over-power Georges. His TDD and positioning in the scrambles was beautiful. He looked much improved since the fight with Condit. He started to fade in the 3rd which allowed GSP to get back into the fight after that huge 2nd round, but he recovered well in the 4th. GSP had his moments in the fight, mostly in the 3rd where he really utilized that sweet jab again. Otherwise, I think Johnny was on the front foot for a considerable amount of time.

I'd certainly have to re-watch the fight to give an accurate score, but I'm fairly certain Johnny won 1/2/4 and possibly 5. I was genuinly shocked that GSP got the nod, and it looks like that reaction was wide-spread.

If GSP takes a leave of absence, he'll quickly be approaching 34 years of age. That's an interesting prospect, given how quickly fighters can age when considering retirement. It sounds like things might smooth over in regards to GSP retiring, but if he is out for a year, I hope that the belt isn't held in abeyance.

Very happy to see Lawler win. His comeback has been one of the best stories of 2013. Much like GSP, Rory didn't look like himself, but Lawler had a great gameplan and probably could've finished the fight had he kept Rory standing in the 3rd. I was surprised with how inactive Rory was on the ground - excluding a few brief moments of desperation.

Equally pleased to see Cerrone impassioned again. I hope he's turned a corner. A motivated Cerrone is always a fighter that I want to watch.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

thought Hendricks was the obvious winner, with George's corner even saying at one point 'you're 2-1 down' or something. Thought he took it clearly, did more damage etc but not the first time I've disagreed with judge's decision and wont be the last.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Hendricks got screwed, clearly.


----------



## Hawkberg (Nov 17, 2013)

GSP being a typical Frenchman running away when the tough gets going.

Be a man Georgie!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rush said:


> nah, ref stopped it. where you at walls? where you at? :brodgers



To be fair, as much as I love Chael, I never once thought he was going to beat Rashad. I predicted (though not on here) that Rashad would run through him and that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Tyron Woodley's KO :banderas bama4


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

this is gold https://vine.co/v/htX0mM00TJQ (might wanna turn speakers down)

as is Ben Askrens tweet:


> So I guess that makes me the undefeated, undisputed champion of the welterweight division.


loads more here
http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/11/...core-controversial-georges-st-pierre-vs-johny


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Whatever prompted gsp to retire seems pretty serious. Hope its not anything health wise, but it sure seems like it is, either mental health or physical, I dunno. 

Although I think he's been on something for years, I have no doubt he's been as dedicated to his craft as anyone, this didn't just come out of no where.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dana said GSP told him what it is and he didn't think it's as serious as GSP does. He thinks he will be back sooner rather than later.


----------



## Hawkberg (Nov 17, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> Whatever prompted gsp to retire seems pretty serious. Hope its not anything health wise, but it sure seems like it is, either mental health or physical, I dunno.
> 
> Although I think he's been on something for years, I have no doubt he's been as dedicated to his craft as anyone, this didn't just come out of no where.


Getting humbled by Hendricks probably did it. He made the decision when he was stitched up in the hospital and realized he finally met someone who's head and shoulders beyond him.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The GSP hate is hilarious.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I believe that it wouldn't of been fair to see a new champion based off a 'split decision'. Johnny boy gotta have to proof he can beat the man to be the man, not win from a split decision 8*D


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I hate "You have to beat the champ". Fucking hate that saying. If you win, you win. Doesn't matter if it's a split 48-47/48-47/47-48 or 50-45 x3.

If you win, you win.

And for everyone saying this is the worst decision of all time, you need to watch more fights. 

I scored the fight for Hendricks, but I don't even think that is one of the 5 worst decisions this year, and I doubt that makes my top 50 list all time.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

funnyfaces1 said:


> :meltzer


"Nobody here thinks Georges won the fight. Except fucking Dave Meltzer" :lol

That ME and decision were tough to watch. I was pulling for Georges, but it says a lot when his post-fight interview was "no, I was definitely confident the decision would swing my way! Although I don't remember a lot of the fight..."

Georges will be back. Hendricks is a lot stronger than him though, and tbh I don't think that's something he'll ever be able to overcome.

edit: and I watched the UFC primetime documentary for this, they were talking about a time in high school Hendricks lost a wrestling match because of a crappy referee call and how it 'fundamentally changed him' -- he's gotta be feeling some deja vu right now.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Funny thing, when Hendricks scored that single TD in Round 3 i was thinking: "oh god, please dont score this round for Hendricks judges, it would be 3:0 and over".

About the fight, what impressed me the most is the power Hendricks has. Everytime they were in a clinch at the cage he easily turned the position and straight outpowered GSP, something GSP has done to the rest of the division in the past. 
Also equally impressed in GSP chin and heart. People were talking smack like he has a glass chin and one hit from Hendricks would be enough. Round 2 and Condits headkick should stop this nonsense. And heart, because he came back after two brutal rounds (2&4) to fight for his title and not giving up.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

CYC said:


> I believe that it wouldn't of been fair to see a new champion based off a 'split decision'. Johnny boy gotta have to proof he can beat the man to be the man, not win from a split decision 8*D


It shouldn't have been split in the first place. There's no champion's advantage when it comes to judging fights. The only advantage a champion has is retaining the title if the fight ends in a draw. Hendricks clearly won the fight and was the better fighter last night.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm probably the only person who is _more_ pissed at how Chael seemingly bagged his fight against Rashard. Sure they're different weight classes, but Chael looked *completely* uninterested in fighting from the get go. I've never seen him so "Who gives a shit?"

He gave that one to Rashard for a 12 pk I bet.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> I'm probably the only person who is _more_ pissed at how Chael seemingly bagged his fight against Rashard. Sure they're different weight classes, but Chael looked *completely* uninterested in fighting from the get go. I've never seen him so "Who gives a shit?"
> 
> He gave that one to Rashard for a 12 pk I bet.


excuses 

Chael is not that good people, sure he can beat a couple of low profiles fighters but when put against top class fighters who actually held a world title, with the exception of Shogun, he gets outclassed and destroyed

let's not act like Chael was the second coming of Tito or Chuck in the LHW division, he's not half the fighter he markets himself to be, ripping off WWE promos doesn't mean that he can beat the likes of Rashad/Jones/Silva, it was an obvious fight from the moment they announced it, it's Shamrock circa 2002-07 all over again

and yes he could beat an old washed up Wandy, but I doubt it would be a one sided fight, I actually see Wandy having a not so small chance in beating Chael


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

as I said before, I was shocked so many people were giving Sonnen any chance at all against Rashad. Chael is not a top LHW in any way.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

In comparison, here were the media's score for Jones/Gustafsson so you can gauge the Hendricks/GSP media scores.



> MEDIA SCORES
> 
> MMAJunkie.com 49-46 Jones
> 
> ...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I was drunk as fuck when I watched the fight and that may have influenced my opinion but I didn't think this was the robbery everyone on here seems to think it was. Good, close 5 round right imo. What annoys me about fighting sometimes is what we saw here with GSP and also in the Jones/Gustafsson fight where the guy who got his hand raised at the end clearly looked more fucked up than the guy he 'beat'.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

The biggest problem IMO is the scoring system.

10-9 (rarely 10-8) for wining a round is just unfair if one fighter clearly one and the other barely. 

Giving GSP 10-9.5 for his rounds would mean his still loses the fight, even if he wins the first one. Its a much better reprasentation of the fight.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought it would be pretty close, but I wouldn't of been surprised if Hendricks was the winner. Shocked that it was scored in favour of GSP, Hendricks had the better of at least 3 rounds with the last round up for debate.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I can see GSP taking rounds 1,3,5 and Henrdicks clearly won 2 and 4. Unfortunately for Hendricks, it's a 10 point must system and he gets no extra credit for winning those 2 rounds more than GSP won the other 3.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

CYC said:


> *I believe that it wouldn't of been fair to see a new champion based off a 'split decision'*. Johnny boy gotta have to proof he can beat the man to be the man, not win from a split decision 8*D


This thought process is absolutely ridiculous. If Hendrix scored enough points to win the fight then he should win the fight (Which he did). A split decision for Hendrix wouldn't be "fair"? It shouldn't have been a split decision in the first place if the Nevada State Athletic Commission judges didn't have their heads up their asses. It's not like the judges discussed whether it was a split decision or not, it's based off the scoring and the scoring was wrong. The judges are there to do a job and they flat out didn't do their job. 



CYC said:


> I believe that it wouldn't of been fair to see a new champion based off a 'split decision' *Johnny boy gotta have to proof he can beat the man to be the man*, not win from a split decision 8*D


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't know, Hendricks looks pretty bruised, look at his hands:










Gee I wonder who did more damage...


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓​


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I don't know, Hendricks looks pretty bruised, look at his hands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except fights aren't scored by who did the most damage. Yes it comes under 'effective striking' but thats a broad category. Under a 10 point must system the amount of damage you do is fairly irrelevant. 



Hawkberg said:


> Getting humbled by Hendricks probably did it. He made the decision when he was stitched up in the hospital and realized he finally met someone who's head and shoulders beyond him.


:banderas 



CYC said:


> I believe that it wouldn't of been fair to see a new champion based off a 'split decision'. Johnny boy gotta have to proof he can beat the man to be the man, not win from a split decision 8*D


:downing 



TheJack said:


> The biggest problem IMO is the scoring system.
> 
> 10-9 (rarely 10-8) for wining a round is just unfair if one fighter clearly one and the other barely.
> 
> Giving GSP 10-9.5 for his rounds would mean his still loses the fight, even if he wins the first one. Its a much better reprasentation of the fight.


Yeah but i reckon GSP won round 3 easily so if the judges gave him 2 10-9.5 rounds and a 10-9 for the 3rd then he still retains the belt. 



ChickMagnet12 said:


> I thought it would be pretty close, but I wouldn't of been surprised if Hendricks was the winner. Shocked that it was scored in favour of GSP, Hendricks had the better of at least 3 rounds with the last round up for debate.


GSP easily won rounds 3 and 5, Hendricks had 1, 2 and 4 imo.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Rush said:


> Except fights aren't scored by who did the most damage. Yes it comes under 'effective striking' but thats a broad category. Under a 10 point must system the amount of damage you do is fairly irrelevant.


Yes yes I know, this isn't Pride, but as NSAC says

"The more impact a strike has on an opponent, the more credit is to be given to the striking contestant. Cumulative impact inflicted by each contestant during the round is also to be recognized."


Honestly though, I think fights should be scored as a whole, not by rounds, this isn't boxing. A normal MMA fight only has 3 rounds, which can lead to an inferior fighter slightly edging 2 rounds and getting destroyed in a 3rd round yet win the fight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah which means that that damage is counted for the round. Not the fight overall which is exactly my point.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Hendricks should have finished GSP like he said he would for the past year. I scored the fight for GSP but I was sure that the judges would give it to Hendricks. GSP did nothing wrong and the hate he is getting is so stupid. GSP beats him again in the rematch probably with a finish in the 4th.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Rush said:


> Yeah but i reckon GSP won round 3 easily so if the judges gave him 2 10-9.5 rounds and a 10-9 for the 3rd then he still retains the belt.


Hendricks had a late TD, based on past scoring, i was afraid during the fight that they would give him the round. GSP controlled the round, but IMO Hendricks closed the gap with the TD.



Mike Dolce said that Hendricks was 195 stepping into the ring. 
Just unreal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The 70% comment from hendricks is still mind boggling and to say it at the presser in front of dana.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Liam Miller said:


> The 70% comment from hendricks is still mind boggling and to say it at the presser in front of dana.


wait lol what did he say?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

He said he was only putting about 70% of his power into his punches. Not sure why he wouldn't throw @ 100% when he realized GSP was taking everything, but oh well.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

WAR SONNEN :mark:


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> He said he was only putting about 70% of his power into his punches. Not sure why he wouldn't throw @ 100% when he realized GSP was taking everything, but oh well.


I would guess he was conserving his energy was his point? He looked fucking knackered in round 3 but then fine again in round 4. 

I'm going to have to watch round 5 again b/c I thought I scored it for Hendricks at the time, I had him winning number 1 pretty easily. Think he's been robbed on all account.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, perhaps that's it. He did look pretty gassed in round 3, which was clearly (imo) GSP's round. I gave rounds 1 & 5 to GSP slightly, but Hendricks clearly dominated 2 & 4.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^^Yeah, that's what he said. Still was pretty stupid. Guy had multiple opportunities to end the fight; when he eventually gets the belt he should have an interesting reign, because I bet he doesn't let any fight go to a decision after this.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, he must've thought he was dominating, and didn't want to go all out and leave himself vulnerable to a GSP counter, knowing that if it went the distance he'd easily pick up the decision. Well, that backfired. :side:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Jacare/Carmont got confirmed the other day btw. Seems pretty obvious to me that Dana doesn't want Carmont's style near the belt so is looking to weed him out by throwing him in with Jacare who looks an absolute beast atm.

As much as I love Jacare and don't care for Carmont's fighing style, I will legit LOL if Carmont wins and I'd love to see the look on Dana White's face :lol


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Jacare is an ADCC champion grappler with his style of grappling translating to MMA great, this is a terrible style matchup for Carmont. And Jacare has shown enough standup to where he will be able to at least match Carmont in the standup. Carmont if he's smart won't want to go to the ground with someone like Jacare or he'll be tapping out via Anaconda Choke or guillotine. 

Gabriel Gonzaga vs. Stipe Miocic has been added to the January card on FOX, great Heavyweight bout.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

showcase fight for Jacare.

I hope he gets a shot at the title sometime in 2014.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I was always a fan of Jacare, but I was SURE there was money to be made with Okami as an underdog against Jacare. Jacare almost made it look easy against Okami. He really impressed me with that performance.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Not MMA but as there isn't a thread for kickboxing I'll put this here:

There's been rumors going around that Mirko CroCop will face Remy Bonjasky in Bonjasky's retirement fight at GLORY 15 in Zagred, Croatia on March 2014. Like I said, just rumors thus far.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Outside of a few guys like Petroysian, Saki and a few others I'm not as interested in Kickboxing like I use to when Stefo, Hunt, JLB, CC, Remey, Hoost and others were rocking the scene. Everyone who watched combat sports should watch Stefo vs. Hunt for the sheer brutality and display of incredible ability to take a shot. I never hear if Hari went to jail anyone know?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

anyone watching Glory 12? Petrosyan just got KTFO there


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> anyone watching Glory 12? Petrosyan just got KTFO there


Holy shit really? I'll have to download it. How was the rest of the card?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

main card was pretty entertaining with a couple of big upsets, I only decided to watch after reading an article about how supposedly GOAT Petrosyan was :lol


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Still the best quote of TUF this season

Michael Wooten: I can't believe Ronda Rousey saw my weight cut penis


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> Still the best quote of TUF this season
> 
> Michael Wooten: I can't believe Ronda Rousey saw my weight cut penis


No, just no:

"I just drank the bath water. I'm done, bro." - Anthony Gutierrez 


You just cant bet this, being overweight, sitting naked in the shower and a pissed Armenian coming in.
Just unbelievable.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

casual kickboxing fan but I did watch last night's show. All I knew going in was that Giorgio was going to walk throught that tournament.

Oops.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Saw the results same guy who KO Petro also knocked out Roosmalen in the same night. That dude just made a name for himself Jesus.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

How the fuck is GLORY so good atm!? Seen their last 2 shows and both were great. Best moment though seeing a guy hailed as the Floyd Mayweather of kickboxing get KTFO :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shame the actual Floyd doesn't get KTFO.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

PAUL HARRIS IS BACK! :cena2 
Well, sorta... World Series of Fighting just signed him.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Shane del Rosario is in critical condition after suffering a cardiac arrest. 
http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Updated-Shane-del-Rosario-in-Critical-Condition-After-Suffering-Cardiac-Arrest-59989

guy just can't catch a break. first the car crash couple of years ago and now this.. :no:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wish SDR a full recovery. Although cardiac arrest at age 30 is a little bit concerning.

Enjoyed Glory once again. Still think Viacom bought out the wrong combat company. Especially with the 25% increase in ratings Glory 12 got :lol

Can't wait for Glory 13 next month. Really, a great card. Will be pulling for my Canadian man Valtellini to win the tournament. On top of that, we get Ghita/Zimmerman, Karitonov/Le Banner, and Rico Verhoeven is fighting again. Solid card.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

do you mean Sergei Kharitonov? :mark:


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> do you mean Sergei Kharitonov? :mark:


Yes, it's why Sergei never came over with the strike force guys. He wanted to compete in other combat sports. Him vs. JLB will be good till they both gas out. Ghita vs. Zimmerman should be fireworks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shane Del Rosario has passed away aged 30


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Del Rosario has died.

ESPN just confirmed it.

awful.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Just watched the last UF episode, pretty shocked my girl Rocky didn't get the W, she was easily my favorite female fighter in the house 

... and I still can't decide if Juliana Pena is hot. She's got a manly ass jaw line and frame but she's still kinda cute and got those thick latina legs. This is the kind of stuff I end up thinking about with women on the UF lol. Too bad the guys were such scrubs this season outside of Davey and Holdsworth. Cody and Anthony fucked up their cuts on purpose imo.. Cody I think just wanted out and wanted to go home, Anthony was straight up scared and wanted no part in fighting Davey.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Such tragic news, far too young to be taken from us.

RIP Shane.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sad news RIP.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

So sad to hear about Del Rosario's death. He was still so young. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

He was so young, I was hoping for a recovery. Terrible news


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Apparently he's not dead yet but he's pretty close to it.



> Shane del Rosario is currently on life support in a California hospital after suffering sudden cardiac arrest in his home on Tuesday.
> 
> According to his manager Jason House, del Rosario has a "very, very, very slim chance" of surviving. House said the 30-year-old fighter would need "a miracle."
> 
> ...





> Mixed martial artist Shane Del Rosario is on life support but has "no brain activity remaining" after suffering sudden cardiac arrest at his home Tuesday morning.
> The 30-year-old Del Rosario has not yet shown activity in his brain following a procedure Wednesday at Hoag Memorial Hospital Presbyterian in Newport Beach, Calif.. Doctors modulated the heavyweight's body temperature near 90s degrees using an Arctic Sun Temperature Management System, in hopes of inducing therapeutic hypothermia before jump-starting body and brain functions.
> Doctors are expected to make the final decision about keeping Del Rosario on life support on Friday morning, but "for all intents and purposes it is over," said Colin Oyama, the fighter's longtime trainer, who texted from the hospital, where he joined members of the Del Rosario family.
> "There is no brain activity remaining," Oyama said. "The family has chosen for him to go in a dignified fashion and not on a machine."
> ...


Sad news


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hoping for the best, but it sounds like there is no chance really of any recovery.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

He's on life support, but chances are very very slim that he'll make it. Hoping for a miracle here. If he shows no signs by tomorrow morning, they're going to pull the life support out. 

Shane will be in my prayers tonight. No one deserves to die at age 30. Way too young.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Sucks to hear, hoping he pulls through despite the slim chance of that happening.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

doesn't look like there was any chances, either way, over night judging by my twitter feed.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like it's official that Shane Del Rosario has unfortunately and tragically passed on. Apparently his trainer has posted this as a status update on Facebook. If this is indeed the case then RIP Shane Del Rosario. Died much too young.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

RIP SHANE


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Really pumped for Niinimäki vs. Yahya tomorrow. Hopefully Niinimäki does better in the UFC than Kuivanen did.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Should be some good fights tonight. I feel bad for Roxy, I know she was a "pioneer" for women's MMA in the early days but the current breed of women have clearly passed her by. No one wants to see her go out and get smashed by Rocky 

I'm picking Davey and Juliana as the TUF winners


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Going for Rakoczy and Holdsworth myself but rooting for Grant and Rackoczy. Reckon Duke and Rocky win their fights and will go for Maynard in the ME.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

like most seasons I lost interest in TUF around 5 or 6 episodes in so Im not too pushed on most of tonights card, prelims look ok I guess.

Rootin for Nate in the ME though, STOCK209MUFUKKAWUT :diaz

edit- ah fuck, is every mma smiley gone now? sort it out plz Rush


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

For all the negative press Rousey has gotten this season, her fighters are the 2 good guys in this haha  Nowt really to do with her but to be fair I'd say in pure coaching terms she came off better than Tate did. Tate did her job though. The fighters she wanted in the final got there.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is Shane dead or what cause UFC says he's still fighting for his life.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He's still alive. A few sources since apologised for reporting him to be dead.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Thank you.

DIAZ!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Apparently Shane Del Rosario was taken off life support after showing brain activity. His mom even said he was moving his hands. Nothing is definitive, but I guess they are hopeful. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/shane-del-rosario-taken-off-023806254--mma.html


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope he pulls through.

Was going to watch the TUF finale after download but got spoiled the results so a tad pissed off atm. Bit irritated at Pena and Holdsworth winning but they had the best training. Thought Rakoczy would win but guess Pena got better. They did have a while though to improve and seems like the training Pena and Holdsworth had was too good. Guess Diaz coming back is good for him. Nice one. Shame for Maynard. Getting stopped too much now. Well and truly out of title contention. Fan of Jessamyn Duke so glad she got her win. Rocky winning was cool too though very expected. She has more to show definitely.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

209 STOCKTON MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Ryan Benoit is some lucky guy. Losing a facebook fight but winning 100k because his opponent didnt make weight. 

Pena has some raw power, but shes sloppy as fuck, someone like Ronda could have armbared her 10 times during the GnP.
Holdsworth looked okay and won as expected.

Not a Diaz fan, but that was a nice beatdown.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holdsworth has a brighter future than most recent TUF winners I think.

Really nice performance from Diaz. 

Didn't care too much about that show however.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Nate looked fantastic Saturday night.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Really nice performance by Niinimäki. Totally took Yahya by surprise with his grappling. I might look at this through biased glasses but in my eyes that should've been a 30-27 for sure.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't believe Tate is winning the poll by that margin. Personalities aside, she looks like a 50 year old jewish wife caricature.

Ronda all the way for me. She's a beast with unparalleled mental strength and focus and I love everything about her. I hope she rips that fake phony bitch's arm off when she tries to act tough and refuses to tap.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> I can't believe Tate is winning the poll by that margin. Personalities aside, she looks like a 50 year old jewish wife caricature.
> 
> Ronda all the way for me. She's a beast with unparalleled mental strength and focus and I love everything about her. I hope she rips that fake phony bitch's arm off when she tries to act tough and refuses to tap.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Not going to weigh in on the whole who's hotter between Ronda and Miesha but I do think it's interesting that TUF imo proved to have 2 aspects to it where one would outshine the other: the attitude and the coaching. Attitude-wise Rousey was immature, insecure, overly sensitive, pretty much a live wire every time Tate was in close proximity. Tate was a lot more laid back though admittedly I considered her pranks as more of a bait for Ronda and Edmund which is a bitchy thing to do. Tate wins there though. Then comes the coaching side. Coaching-wise I can't say who turned out to be better but I will say that Ronda Rousey was by far the more desirable coach. Tate played favourites with Pena & Holdsworth (the most prepared fighters in the house) which I considered very selfish and I believe it played a detrimental part in Sarah Moras' mental game coming up against Pena. Rousey on the other hand seemed to treat her fighters equally but more importantly was invested in each of them emotionally. Even in the TUF house Ronda was almost always the one doing something nice for her team. To me she cared. I'm not sure Tate cared about anyone other than Pena and maybe Holdsworth. So that's 1-1, I'm calling it a draw


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Not going to weigh in on the whole who's hotter between Ronda and Miesha but I do think it's interesting that TUF imo proved to have 2 aspects to it where one would outshine the other: the attitude and the coaching. Attitude-wise Rousey was immature, insecure, overly sensitive, pretty much a live wire every time Tate was in close proximity. Tate was a lot more laid back though admittedly I considered her pranks as more of a bait for Ronda and Edmund which is a bitchy thing to do. Tate wins there though. Then comes the coaching side. Coaching-wise I can't say who turned out to be better but I will say that Ronda Rousey was by far the more desirable coach. Tate played favourites with Pena & Holdsworth (the most prepared fighters in the house) which I considered very selfish and I believe it played a detrimental part in Sarah Moras' mental game coming up against Pena. Rousey on the other hand seemed to treat her fighters equally but more importantly was invested in each of them emotionally. Even in the TUF house Ronda was almost always the one doing something nice for her team. To me she cared. I'm not sure Tate cared about anyone other than Pena and maybe Holdsworth. So that's 1-1, I'm calling it a draw



Earnestly I never understood the bitching about Holdsworth. He was the only dude left for Team Tate, so of course they gonna concentrate on him. But that replacement guy, who lives in his parents basement, kept whining about it after he lost his fight. He was probably still pissed at losing against Holdsworth in the prelim.


Whos the better coach?
Ronda, by a mile. I hate her but being trained like that by her equally crazy mother may have damage her personality, but it turned her into a winner. Christ, she cut 20lbs in a day just to prove a point. Thats the sort of trainer thats gonna push you to success.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Nate Diaz, what a fucking Don


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

napalmdestruction said:


> I can't believe Tate is winning the poll by that margin. Personalities aside, she looks like a 50 year old jewish wife caricature.
> 
> Ronda all the way for me. She's a beast with unparalleled mental strength and focus and I love everything about her. I hope she rips that fake phony bitch's arm off when she tries to act tough and refuses to tap.


Tate is far hotter than Rousey. Rousey should win the fight though.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Ronda is a once in a generation athlete. She'll be remembered for years to come as the person who put women's MMA on the map while Tate is just another girl who the UFC needs to highlight so that Ronda has someone to feud with and sell PPVs. If Cat Zingano didn't have the misfortune of injuring herself nobody would even care about her. She lost against Zingano and had a lucky break against Kedzie who had mauled her during the entire fight.

Ronda didn't carry herself very well in some instances during TUF but she's a super competitive person who's been fighting her entire career so I feel her actions are easily justifiable due to her desire and need to prove to everyone that she's the undisputed best. She was a great coach and I'm sure there wasn't a girl aside from Julianna who'd rather have Miesha as their coach instead of Ronda. While Ronda's behaviour steams from her competitive nature, Miesha's, to me at least, is just straight up stupid and immature. Targeting her coaching staff with those stupid pranks and her two-faced behaviour is just despicable and inexcusable.

After 12/28 Miesha's going back to obscurity and Ronda will continue her path into immortality, until she decides to retire as the greatest female fighter of all time.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Rush said:


> Tate is far hotter than Rousey. Rousey should win the fight though.


I find myself changing a lot. sometimes i think Rousey is hotter and other times I don't. Atm i don't think she's that hot


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Neither have it in the face department but i'd go with tate.


Also good to see Rousey posting in here.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

TheJack said:


> Earnestly I never understood the bitching about Holdsworth. He was the only dude left for Team Tate, so of course they gonna concentrate on him. But that replacement guy, who lives in his parents basement, kept whining about it after he lost his fight. He was probably still pissed at losing against Holdsworth in the prelim.
> 
> 
> Whos the better coach?
> Ronda, by a mile. I hate her but being trained like that by her equally crazy mother may have damage her personality, but it turned her into a winner. Christ, she cut 20lbs in a day just to prove a point. Thats the sort of trainer thats gonna push you to success.


I do get putting more concentration on Holdsworth because as you say he was the only guy left, but seeing those guys do pretty much nothing kind of defeats the purpose of them being there. A good coach would have found something for them to do. Was definitely more apparent with Pena though where Tate and her staff basically neglected Moras. Fair point about Rousey. Does suggest she's the better coach. Wouldn't call her a leader by example in terms of sportsmanship but everywhere else definitely. She's someone you'd follow into battle anyway imo.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

napalmdestruction said:


> Ronda is a once in a generation athlete. She'll be remembered for years to come as the person who put women's MMA on the map while Tate is just another girl who the UFC needs to highlight so that Ronda has someone to feud with and sell PPVs. If Cat Zingano didn't have the misfortune of injuring herself nobody would even care about her. She lost against Zingano and had a lucky break against Kedzie who had mauled her during the entire fight.
> 
> Ronda didn't carry herself very well in some instances during TUF but she's a super competitive person who's been fighting her entire career so I feel her actions are easily justifiable due to her desire and need to prove to everyone that she's the undisputed best. She was a great coach and I'm sure there wasn't a girl aside from Julianna who'd rather have Miesha as their coach instead of Ronda. *While Ronda's behaviour steams from her competitive nature, Miesha's, to me at least, is just straight up stupid and immature. *Targeting her coaching staff with those stupid pranks and her two-faced behaviour is just despicable and inexcusable.
> 
> After 12/28 Miesha's going back to obscurity and Ronda will continue her path into immortality, until she decides to retire as the greatest female fighter of all time.


:StephenA2

GSP and Jones are probably the most competitive guys in the UFC right now. Do they go around flip the finger and curse at everything?
The only guys who talk and behave like Ronda are the Diaz Bros.
You can call Tate a two faced bitch, but, between them, cleary the one who deserved being call "stupid and immature" is Ronda.


People tend to forget that Ronda started this whole feud with Miesha. She also was the first one to fire shoots in this TUF season, but Tate fired back
and Ronda couldnt handle it.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Miesha is a lot less hot after I saw her small inland forrest of nostril hair while she was laying on the mat after getting arm-barred by Ronda in Strikeforce. I completely see why people don't like Ronda because of her attitude but I chalk most of it up to her just being competitive as fuck. She did get overly emotional when someone on her team lost but I think it's because she just hates losing and get's pissed if she can't win in every competitive aspect of her life. Some people see that as a personality flaw but in the line of work Ronda's in I consider it a good trait. If it means Miesha is more "likable" so be it, Ronda is the better, more determined fighter and she's going to run right through Tate.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

TheJack said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> GSP and Jones are probably the most competitive guys in the UFC right now. Do they go around flip the finger and curse at everything?
> The only guys who talk and behave like Ronda are the Diaz Bros.
> ...


She doesn't "flip the finger" and "curse at everything". She flips and curses that fake two-faced dumbass Miesha Tate. She was extremely respectful to Sarah Kaufman and only had good things to say about Cat Zingano. She got along well with every girl at the TUF house. You can't blame her for speaking her mind against idiots like Miesha Tate, Caraway and Cyborg. If you behave like an idiot you'll get spoken to as the idiot you are.

I'm not sure if my opinion on this is popular or not but fuck the PC, corporate speech that the UFC is trying to force on their fighters. That whole attitude is ruining WWE, the NBA and now is ruining UFC. Let the guys just be themselves and talk to each other as they please. That's when things really become exciting.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> I'm not sure if my opinion on this is popular or not but fuck the PC, corporate speech that the UFC is trying to force on their fighters. That whole attitude is ruining WWE, the NBA and now is ruining UFC. Let the guys just be themselves and talk to each other as they please. That's when things really become exciting.


While I disagree with your idealistic view of that classless skank Rousey, I DO agree with your overall message that UFC shouldn't be hypocrites holding their fighters to higher standards than their own f-bomb spitting bully president Dana White :lol


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

My roommates sister, Leslie Smith is fighting this weekend for the Invicta Flyweight title on PPV. She has been training the last few weeks the with Diaz brothers and with Gilbert Melendez. She thinks with a win here she can use it to get a UFC contract and will move up to bantamweight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

napalmdestruction said:


> Ronda is a once in a generation athlete. *She'll be remembered for years to come as the person who put women's MMA on the map* while Tate is just another girl who the UFC needs to highlight so that Ronda has someone to feud with and sell PPVs. If Cat Zingano didn't have the misfortune of injuring herself nobody would even care about her. She lost against Zingano and had a lucky break against Kedzie who had mauled her during the entire fight.


Gina Carano, rightly or wrongly, already holds the title for putting womens MMA on the map. Regardless, Tate is still a good fighter, no idea what the fuck you've been smoking lad.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Gina Carano :datass Now there's a real beauty. Hope she returns one day but I doubt it.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^any excuse to post this...













napalmdestruction said:


> I'm not sure if my opinion on this is popular or not but fuck the PC, corporate speech that the UFC is trying to force on their fighters. That whole attitude is ruining WWE, the NBA and now is ruining UFC. Let the guys just be themselves and talk to each other as they please. That's when things really become exciting.


fighters can talk to eachother as they please, the 'pc corporate speech' really just means having a little common sense and not acting like a total mong on twitter, dont call guys *******, women sluts and have the braincells to realize rape jokes might not go over too well outside your buddies. Not that much to ask imo, pretty sure you can still build a fight with a ton of heat without resorting to those.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would be STUNNED if Carano ever fought MMA again. I think it's well behind her at this point in her life.

I am getting less interested in Rousey/Tate 2 by the day. Rousey's total lack of interest in hyping the fight is affecting me. That card is all Silva/Weidman 2 for me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

She gets far more acting than she can earn in MMA, why on earth would she go back?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Myers said:


> My roommates sister, Leslie Smith is fighting this weekend for the Invicta Flyweight title on PPV. She has been training the last few weeks the with Diaz brothers and with Gilbert Melendez. She thinks with a win here she can use it to get a UFC contract and will move up to bantamweight.


Sweet. Didn't know Invicta was on. Definitely watching. Tons of stuff coming from MMA and Kickboxing circles with GLORY.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Rush said:


> Gina Carano, rightly or wrongly, already holds the title for putting womens MMA on the map. Regardless, Tate is still a good fighter, no idea what the fuck you've been smoking lad.


I don't think so. Ronda is the first real star of women's fighting solely by making it belong in the UFC. Gina got over but wasn't as mainstream or respected as an elite fighter as Ronda is. Carano got straight up outclassed by Cyborg (even though her steroid use made it an unfair fight) and that would never ever happen with Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Gina comes before Ronda, in my opinion. As far as who put woman's MMA on the map goes, anyway. There would have been no Ronda without Gina. Tate overall is a really good fighter and overall she is better than Rousey , realistically. More well rounded. Rousey is just super bad ass at one thing that Miesha and everyone else has problems with, that's all. If someone can stuff all of Rousey's takedowns, I'm almost positive she's fucked. Some may dispute this but if you forced Ronda to just stand as opposed to her just beast fucking girls to the ground, I think some of the women would give her legit issues. Rousey's striking is very basic, it's quick jabs mixed with some crosses to get inside so she can grab a hold of you. Which is fine, can't fault her for it. It works. If I knew all I had to do was throw some punches out there to distract them so I could drag them to the ground and get their arm every time, I'd do it. Just saying, if someone can negate the grappling of Ronda, I think she is in trouble. I firmly believe Cyborg would smash Ronda.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wizard Of Walls said:


> I firmly believe Cyborg would smash Ronda.


Yeah, i believe that too


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

So it looks like Phil Baroni (15-17) will take on Ben Askern (12-0) in his One FC debut........

Ben is going to wrestlefuck Phil's non existent cardio to nothing after a minute and then just beat on him for 14 minutes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Wizard Of Walls said:


> Gina comes before Ronda, in my opinion. As far as who put woman's MMA on the map goes, anyway. There would have been no Ronda without Gina. Tate overall is a really good fighter and overall she is better than Rousey , realistically. More well rounded. Rousey is just super bad ass at one thing that Miesha and everyone else has problems with, that's all. If someone can stuff all of Rousey's takedowns, I'm almost positive she's fucked. Some may dispute this but if you forced Ronda to just stand as opposed to her just beast fucking girls to the ground, I think some of the women would give her legit issues. Rousey's striking is very basic, it's quick jabs mixed with some crosses to get inside so she can grab a hold of you. Which is fine, can't fault her for it. It works. If I knew all I had to do was throw some punches out there to distract them so I could drag them to the ground and get their arm every time, I'd do it. Just saying, if someone can negate the grappling of Ronda, I think she is in trouble. I firmly believe Cyborg would smash Ronda.


I thought Tate would handle Rousey in their first fight purely b/c Rousey has no standup game and in the exchanges on the feet Tate was definitely on top. If you can stop her takedowns, easier said than done tbf, then you shut down pretty much all of her threat, 



napalmdestruction said:


> I don't think so. Ronda is the first real star of women's fighting solely by making it belong in the UFC. Gina got over but wasn't as mainstream or respected as an elite fighter as Ronda is. Carano got straight up outclassed by Cyborg (even though her steroid use made it an unfair fight) and that would never ever happen with Ronda Rousey.


Not even close. Gina didn't have to be an elite fighter, she put women's MMA on the map through her looks and being a decent enough fighter. Don't be an idiot here. There would be no Rousey in the UFC without Gina leading the way. Oh and Cyborg would knock Rousey out.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Phil Baroni has no business fighting anyone I have ever even heard of at this point in time.

This weekend is a crazy combat sports weekend. One FC, UFC, WSOF, Invicta, Cage Warriors, couple decent boxing matches.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If baroni clips askren just if :banderas










The best eva.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Should we just turn this into the Gina Carano appreciation thread?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Wizard Of Walls said:


> I firmly believe Cyborg has a penis and would still get Uchi Mata'd and arm barred by Ronda


Fixed


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Rush said:


> I thought Tate would handle Rousey in their first fight purely b/c Rousey has no standup game and in the exchanges on the feet Tate was definitely on top. If you can stop her takedowns, easier said than done tbf, then you shut down pretty much all of her threat,
> 
> Not even close. Gina didn't have to be an elite fighter, she put women's MMA on the map through her looks and being a decent enough fighter. Don't be an idiot here. There would be no Rousey in the UFC without Gina leading the way. Oh and Cyborg would knock Rousey out.


Thinking Tate would win their first match is a huge dent on the credibility of your judgment. MMA is not about who's the most well-rounded fighter, it's about who'd win in a fight and who's sport or martial art is superior. Ronda is not just an armbar, she's an elite ground and takedown specialist. At that size no woman is capable of having a lethal stand up game (except roided up Cyborg), that's part of the reason why these last women fights have been so exciting because they go out, throw shots and bloody the opponent but they aren't really capable of doing any threatening, fight finishing damage. That's why Ronda's an infinitely more dangerous fighter than any of the other women in her weight class.

There wouldn't be a Michael Jordan if Dr. Naismith and Bob Cousy didn't exist either but it was Jordan who made basketball a huge global sport. If Gina was such a big star with such notoriety why didn't the UFC have interest in her and her division? Answer: because she wasn't a big star. She was pretty and popular and all that but her skills weren't on level with the rest of her appeal so she never become anything more than a curiosity (cute girl who's also a good fighter). Ronda is not only pretty and charismatic but she's also an elite athlete who had been crushing her opponents in a completely destructive and dominant fashion. Her skills inside the cage are what turned her into a sports star and made WMMA truly mainstream.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:banderas

Yeah, thinking a great fighter like Tate would beat a relatively unknown force in MMA who hadn't been tested yet. Yeah, thats a real knock on my judgement :kobe As far as fight finishing damage goes, Tate has a few wins via KO, Zingano has won half her fights via KO, Kaufman has knocked out the majority of her opponents. Chicks can dish out damage as well lad. 

UFC didn't have an interest because Dana was adament that women couldn't compete in the UFC. Gina was an alright fighter but she wasn't elite. Rousey got MMA into the UFC and she gets the credit for that. But the fact remains that Gina put womens MMA on the map. Its not even up for debate.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

oh snap just realized this card is tonight and not tomorrow, MARK FUCKING HUNT:mark:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I forgot about the card too but will watch it tomorrow. Got more MMA coming this weekend too so should be fun.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Going to put it on at work, Sal vs Berry should be entertaining as well. Hoping for fireworks from the heavies as well as Rua vs Te Huna


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Prediction time, bitchez! :brock


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

As far as Fight Night cards go this is a good one. Just watched Hunt vs Fedor to get in the mood for tonight. I really hope Shogun get's a W tonight and avoids his 3rd straight loss which is basically a death sentence in the UFC. I think he has a little room to breathe considering those losses came against the likes of Gustaffson and Sonnen but he can't afford to come out flat again tonight. Hester vs Dylan Andrews also peeks my interest, I bet they've improved a lot since their time on TUF. Hester has plenty of raw talent, just needed to put in the work. Should be a good stand up battle, I can't see either guy trying to take it to the ground.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Rooting for Silva, Shogun and Bader as always. Really hope Shogun manages to pick up a win.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I thought the card was last night :terry


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

BIG MO's XXXmas Chatline said:


> oh snap just realized this card is tonight and not tomorrow, MARK FUCKING HUNT:mark:



Yeah, I was 100% sure it was tomorrow until I checked my email and got a notification saying the prelims were starting earlier tonight. Hunt/Big Foot is interesting. If Hunt wins, the only real loss he's had recently was against JDS and he did decent enough in that fight, so it will be interesting to see where that puts him. If Big Foot wins, it means nothing really. I think the winner of Barnett/Browne will face Werdum for #1 contender so I don't think if Hunt wins he gets another #1 contender's fight directly after. I think Barnett rolls over Browne to set up the very intriguing Barnett/Werdum fight. 

I hope Te Huna smashes Shogun so I never have to watch him fight again. But I'm still giggling over the fact that Sonnen choked the shit out of him. I hoped that killed whatever confidence he had left and Te Huna just runs over him.

Bader is fighting? I can't stand him either so I hope he gets smashed too.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

so many aussies and other fighters i like fighting on this card. fuck i love nam phan, may be about to be annihilated though..


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Some awful predictions from myself tonight.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

This thread informed me the fights are now and not tomorrow night. Thanks! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Always hate to see Kedzie lose. She was my first ever MMA women's crush 10 years ago.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pat barry come on son :lol, pure size and power from soa.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

finally! vac, phan and andrews all going down. perosh, te-huna and hunt can still make up for it though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That was brutal.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

perosh robbed!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hopefully Barry gets cut.

Those judges were on fucking crack for Bader/Perosh. I had 30-24 for Bader. 30-27 is absurd.

And I said going in I was picking Rua, but not confident in that pick what so ever. Very pleasantly surprized with his performance!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mother of knockout, get in shogun. :mark:

Where you at walls?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

30-24. nooooo. round one was not a 10-8. 30-25 at the absolute absolute most, but 30-27 is understandable.

really happy for shogun, disappointed for te-huna though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Shogun winning just made my year :mark:

BRUTAL KO


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dat Shogun ya'll :banderas


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Walls gonna be mad.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

MY GOD THAT FIGHT:mark:


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Holly fuck, these two sons of bitches delivered one of the greatest motherfucking fights or what?! 
My hat's off to both Mark Hunt and Big Foot! :clap


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Hunt-Bigfoot what a war!!! :clap I was good with it being ruled a draw, great fight. Might have to rewatch it to actually focus on scoring each round, once I get sucked into a fight like that I lose track of the score cards.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, I had it scored a draw. Bigfoot had rounds 1, 2, & 4. Hunt had round 3 at 10-8 & round 5. Damn, though, what a fight. Best heavyweight fight in a long time. Hoping Hunt would win, but with the draw, we might see it again!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

we better see it again! great fight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Big foot walking through those punches, clearly out of his mind, was just fucking glorious.

That was savage punishment they put each other through, you rarely ever see those kind of shots absorbed at heavyweight level. No idea how either guy was standing at the end.

Reminded me of the old 15th rounds in boxing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought rounds 1, 2 and 4 were pretty clear cut for Bigfoot honestly. He should've gotten the nod. Round 3 was clearly Hunt's round, but wasn't a 10-8 round in my opinion. Plus, the two judges who did score it a draw gave Round 5 a 10-8 for Hunt. That makes absolutely no sense. 

Seriously, what is it with Australia and draws. Last time they were down there, BJ Penn and Jon Fitch went to a draw :lol


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I was ecstatic to see Shogun get the KO and prove that he's still got some gas left in the tank. I thought that he would probably take Te Huna into the deeper waters and eventually stop him, but that short left was timed perfectly. He looked really crisp for the minute that he was out there. A move down to MW sounds very interesting. I don't expect him to challenge for a title again, but there are a lot of fresh winnable fights in the division. Either way, POST-WAR SHOGUN!

Hunt/Silva was brutal. Seeing Heavyweights dish out and absorb that kind of power for 25 minutes was utter madness. I think Silva probably won the fight considering R5 was too close for a 10-8. Although I was happy to see a draw, since I was rooting for Hunt, and he definitely had the biggest rounds.

Overall, it was a decent card. Mizugaki/Phan was another great fight. Sucks to see Barry get smashed again though. 



Punter said:


> Dat Shogun ya'll :banderas


:banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Watching it back, I don't know how round 4 wasn't stopped. Hunt was in a brutal position.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Nov said:


> we better see it again! great fight.





Obese Turtle said:


> Hoping Hunt would win, but with the draw, we might see it again!


Nah lol, Big Foot wants absolutely NO part of Mark Hunt again! :lol 
Mark would probably be down for it, though! :agree:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Spoiler: awesome pic















next weeks card is sweet as fuck (Condit/Brown:mark and still 168 to go, 2013 has to go down as the greatest single year for fights yet imo.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

What a fucking fight :mark::mark::mark::mark:

I was sooo into it that i lost any track of time and scoring.
Just have no clue if the draw is a good decision or not.
Ah, DAMN.

Nice to see Shogun winning like that.



EDIT:
Really nice that both Hunt and Silva got their winning bonus despite the draw.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy fuck what a fight. I had low expectations going in to that fight, needless to say my expectations were blown away.

Impossible to pick a fight of the year, Jones/Gus, Melendez/Sanchez, and now Hunt/Silva. All would be locks to win the award any other year. But this year all these fights are so damn good.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Big Foot sounds str8 up like Arnold speaking English. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

What a great main card.

- The women's fight was pretty forgettable IMO, but that might be because the rest of the card was so awesome.
- Had no idea who Hester or Andrews were before the fight, but they really impressed me. Shame that it ended the way it did.
- Palelei is a beast. That ground and pound on Barry was brutal.
- Bader just dominating Perosh right there. Huge respect to Perosh for taking all that punishment and hanging in there.
- *MAURICIO MOTHERFUCKING RUA DID IT*. :mark: 
- What can I say about the main event that hasn't already been said? Definitely a FOTY candidate. I feel like the draw was a good call because that was really, really close. K-1 Bigfoot definitely won rounds 1 & 2, while Hunt definitely won round 3.
4th and 5th rounds were so close that it's impossible to pick who won those ones. Cain, Bigfoot and Hunt are definitely my favorite Heavyweights right now. 

I really need to watch MMA more. 

Anybody checked the first episode of TUF: China yet? How is it?



Spoiler: AWESOME PICTURE


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That was awesome.

And they most certainly shaved at least five years off each other's lives.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anybody know why smarks kept booing the referee?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I know they booed a couple judges during the prelim fights because they we standing fighters up to fast after take downs. One guy had a dominant north/south position and was keeping busy with punches, then the ref stood them up after only 30 seconds. I would assume that was why they were getting booed during the main card.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

it was mostly due to the end of the Scoggins/Vaculik fight, Vaculik was getting whopped and not really defending but soon as the ref stopped it he sprung right up and protested. Crowd was pissed and booed that ref everytime he was introduced. Didnt look like too bad a stoppage tbf.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Hate to bear bad news but Matt Brown is out vs. Carlos Condition.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/12/...ed-elects-to-withdraw-from-ufc-on-fox-9-fight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Condit/Brown falling out is a bummer, but as long as Mayday/Faber is on that card, I'm still looking forward to it. 

Big fan of Benavidez as well. Looking forward to his fight with Mighty Mouse. Mendes fighting is always great too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

So it looks like there will be no replacement opponent for Condit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Hate to bear bad news but Matt Brown is out vs. Carlos Condition.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/12/...ed-elects-to-withdraw-from-ufc-on-fox-9-fight
> 
> ...


That sucks. I really like both those guys and think thats a really good fight on paper.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Damn, I was really looking forward to Condit/Brown. Hopefully Condit's back on the cards soon.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Condit vs Lawler would be nice.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Danzig/Lauzon is going to replace Condit/Brown on the main card, at least that will be an entertaining fight. Every fight on the main card has FOTN potential.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lauzon/Danzig can't be boring it just can't


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

I think they'll just rebook Condit vs. Brown in a month or two whenever Brown is healthy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Depends how long he's out for really and Condit might not want to wait.

Condit vs Lawler or Woodley what would people prefer?


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Liam Miller said:


> Depends how long he's out for really and Condit might not want to wait.
> 
> Condit vs Lawler or Woodley what would people prefer?


Condit vs. Lawler 100%. I don't fucking trust Woodley to make it anything but a lay and pray due to his past with dangerous strikers. He only bangs with wrestlers just watch his fights against Mien and Daily.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fair point but i have my doubts he'd be able to lay and pray Condit.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Liam Miller said:


> Fair point but i have my doubts he'd be able to lay and pray Condit.


Diaz and Stungun both got him down and unlike them Woodley would just bury his head in his stomach and hold on for 3 rounds. If it's 5 he tends to gas out and Carlos could finish him in the championship rounds


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

According to Ariel Helwani, Condit vs. Brown has been rebooked for UFC 170 the card headlined by Cormier vs. Evans.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Walls gonna be mad.



I wasn't exactly happy at the outcome but I'll give credit where it's due, beautiful timing by Shogun. Shit, I was even impressed with Bader and I can't stand him but that dude delivered a one sided ass kicking that was great to watch, his top control was impressive.


I thought Hunt won the fight personally but I can understand why it was a draw. Hunt/Big Foot is the best HW fight of all time, imo.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Great shot of a devastating elbow...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CactusDudeFoley said:


> According to Ariel Helwani, Condit vs. Brown has been rebooked for UFC 170 the card headlined by Cormier vs. Evans.


If that's true then that card is going to be STACKED. With good reason too. Cormier/Evans as the ME may not be a huge draw so stacking the card to give it a more even spread is smart.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

I have some bad news to pass along, Shane Del Rosario has passed away today.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The fact that he showed signs of life really had me thinking he might be able to make it through. RIP.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I had no idea Barry was this hurt after the fight:










And such a shame about SDR, RIP big guy.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Flair flops are everywhere in MMA these days.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Punter said:


> Flair flops are everywhere in MMA these days.


No one did it better then Igor? Gracie at WSOF


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rolles?


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Liam Miller said:


> Rolles?


Yes, Jesus throw a rock anywhere in Brazil and you will probably hit a Gracie.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

George St Pierre has an announcement this Friday...



> "The mixed martial arts fighter Georges St-Pierre is expected to reveal his intentions regarding his future on Friday," the article is quoted as saying. "The 32-year-old will meet with the media in Quebec at a press conference, his agent told TVA Sports, and will announce what is coming for him in the coming months. *Retirement?* *Resume training in a not so distant future?* The options are many."


What do you guys think? I don;t retirement will happen quite yet. 

He still needs a rematch with Hendricks for sure.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Team alpha male sweep


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

GSP isn't going to retire anytime soon.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

according to Dana the big announcement is Georges will be signing autographs at a mall opening :lol


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, that's BIG news. 

If that is all it is then what the actual fuck. 

Could be a fight in the UK or something :side:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Seems weird he would be holding a goddamn press conference for anything other then a retirement announcement.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

GSP has some issues. You could tell when he did the podcast with Rogan that he thinks about a lot of shit....some weird shit.



TCE said:


> I had no idea Barry was this hurt after the fight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame Barry is so shit because the dude's entertaining.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Looks like UFC is searching Eastern Europe for talent. Good for them, clearly it's becoming a hot bed and ***** its easy to transition.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/12/...eight-prospect-kevin-lee-fight-night-mma-news

Really excited to see what Tumenov can do. If he is as good as they say striking i would love to see him take on Siyar Bahadurzada


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The GSP thing is either he is off or something stupid, anyway has it been said it's about his future?

Maybe just maybe he's moving weight class but not sure a press conference would warrant that announcement.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cain apparently just had shoulder surgery and won't be able to fight until late 2014 enaldo


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Big news. UFC just confirmed an all-women series of TUF. Strawweight division. Winner becomes inaugural UFC Women's Strawweight Champion.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The cast is really strong. Smart move by the UFC bringing over a bunch of Invicta 115ers. It sounds like a season chock-full of potentially great fights, and I'd imagine most of them will move onto the roster after TUF.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TUF for a championship? That shit sounds interesting.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Gunni Nelson returning against Akhmedov on the london card in march, oh yes please!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

UFC just pulled a Bellator!


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> UFC just pulled a Bellator!


They released Jon Jones?


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/12/...st-pierre-gsp-drop-title-indefinite-leave-mma

Looks like GSP is going to drop the title and walk away at least for a while. So how do they do it Someone vs. Hendricks or a tournament?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

If that's the case then Dana White looks like a dumbass with what he has been saying lately downplaying GSPs announcement. If he does actually take indefinite leave (like he said he would during his post-fight interview) then I'd probably do a tournament. It's difficult because Hendricks deserves the shot but you have guys like Condit and Lawler who also deserve to be in the ballpark.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

So top 4 in my eyes would be.
1. Hendricks
2. Condit
3. Lawler
4. Rory

1. Hendricks vs 4. Rory
2. Condit vs. 3. Lawler

Winner of each fight, fights for the strap.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

> UFC ‏@ufc 48 s
> "March 15 Dallas, TX @JohnyHendricks faces @Ruthless_RL for vacant welterweight title" - @danawhite


so Hendricks vs Lawler for the vacant WW championship it is.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Seems about right. Pretty much everyone scored Hendricks/GSP for Hendricks. Robbie has been on an impressive winning streak beating Koscheck, Voelker, and, Rory.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I hope GSP can pull things together. Strange circumstances to end his incredible title reign but good for him putting his health first.

Hendricks/Lawler is a helluva fight.

According to Dana, Condit/Brown probably won't happen now - which sucks. But they're hoping to find a fight for Condit at 171. I can't think who else is open, but you've gotta think that he'll be next in line for the shot with another win mark


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

SANTA MOX said:


> so Hendricks vs Lawler for the vacant WW championship it is.


Jesus who would have though Lawler would be fighting for any title let alone UFC just a year ago. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Jesus who would have though Lawler would be fighting for any title let alone UFC just a year ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly. This is an opportunity of a lifetime for him. 

what about Condit vs Shields II?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

SANTA MOX said:


> Exactly. This is an opportunity of a lifetime for him.
> 
> what about Condit vs Shields II?


Don't think Dana wants Shields anywhere near the title haha.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

And I believe Dana called the potential Condit fight "fun"... so Shields couldn't be the opponent.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It would at least be funny to watch Condit tee off on Shields. Sucks about GSP but it isn't exactly a shock.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Right decision by GSP all around. You could tell in his post-fight interview with Rogan that he needed a break, and he needed it desperately. And he also did the right thing by vacating the title. We do not need another Dominic Cruz situation. Georges, thank you for a remarkable job on the wonderful career you have had thus far, and if this is the end, it's been a great ride.

And if he comes back and gets an immediate shot as a result, he has very well earned it.

I also liked how he seemingly pulled a fast one on Dana and made him look stupid. Dana had poo pooing this announcement, and now the egg yolk's on him. Lovely.

And though I would have preferred a tournament instead, this is a very nice matchup of Hendricks/Lawler.

And if GSP should ever make his return, it would be a glorious setup for record revenue, PPV buys and all the like. They could really play up the angle of "The Champion returning to win back the title he never lost". So it's good all around.

Rest up, relax, and come back strong Georges.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

What about now Lombard vs Brown or Rory?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Johny Hendricks vs. Robbie Lawler will be taking place at UFC 170 on March 15 for the vacant belt. Jones vs. Teixeira has been pushed back to UFC 171 on April 12.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Actually, Hendricks/Lawler will be at UFC 171. Jones/Teixiera is pushed back to UFC 172. 

How many times has Jones/Teixiera been pushed :lol


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Punter said:


> Actually, Hendricks/Lawler will be at UFC 171. Jones/Teixiera is pushed back to UFC 172.
> 
> How many times has Jones/Teixiera been pushed :lol


Now that we're into the 170's it's easier to just keep track of the events by month or where they're goign to take place then trying to remember if its 170 or whatever. It's just easiest to remember Lawler/Hendricsk will be in Dallas in March and Jones/Glover will be in April wherever it's taking place.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

how hilarious would it be if Johny beats the fuck out Lawler for most of 5 rounds then loses a controversial decision
:troll


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

BIG MO's XXXmas Chatline said:


> how hilarious would it be if Johny beats the fuck out Lawler for most of 5 rounds then loses a controversial decision
> :troll


Or if Lawler, Manhouf's him in round 5.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

So sad that GSP is taking a break, but he earned it and kudos for him vacanting the title.

Oh well, gonna support Hendriks more, liked him since he knocked Fitch out of a title fight and ruining his career.


EDIT:
A lot of bad threads and comments on Sherdog about GSP, but this one was gold:

"He even retired by decision."


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Whether you think he beat Hendricks or not, what GSP has done in this sport is absolutely incredible. Behind Anderson Silva, no doubt GSP ranks second as the greatest fighter of all time. Will definitely miss him, and hopefully he decides to come back whenever he's ready, although he deserves a nice long break if not a retirement if he wants it.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I won't deny that GSP deserves the hiatus from MMA, but he's still in his prime and I look at him wasting possibly years of making really good money. Once he can't fight anymore that money is gone. He will have decades to be retired, but he only has maybe 5 years left to be at the top of his game.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Myers said:


> I won't deny that GSP deserves the hiatus from MMA, but he's still in his prime and I look at him wasting possibly years of making really good money. Once he can't fight anymore that money is gone. He will have decades to be retired, but he only has maybe 5 years left to be at the top of his game.


This is it. Why when you still have the ability to work would you choose not too? 

There is no denying the guy has class in abundance.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Did anyone watch his press conference? A guy at work said the reason he isn't fighting is he is suffering major memory loss like 2-3 hours a day. If that's the case then how would he even get cleared to fight?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The memory loss is something Rogan talked about



> I think Georges should retire. One of the reasons I think Georges should retire is he was on my podcast and he was talking about being abducted by aliens. I was going, 'you think you've been abducted by aliens?' He starts talking about missing time. He started talking about driving his car and all of a sudden he's at home and he has no idea [how] he got there. I think it's head kicks. That fight he had some serious memory loss (at UFC 167). I think he's taken too many shots. An interesting statistic is that Georges has taken more punches and kicks in the last three fights than any of his fights, ever. In fact, 50-percent of the shots he's taken his entire career were in the last three fights. I think he should get out. I know the UFC probably doesn't want to hear me say that. I know that could be a huge rematch. I think they should just give Johny Hendricks the belt. I think Johny Hendricks won that fight. I think there's real problems with judging and I don't think there should be a way for a guy to win a fight, but yet lose a fight."


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i listened to that podcast. GSP came off legit mental tbh. hope he sorts himself out and is able to come back.

as for the money thing, he obviously has enough that it doesn't matter to him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Forbes said GSP made $12 million this year alone. If you combine past years along with sponsorships and other stuff, I think he's doing fine financially. He can probably never fight again and be secure with money.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Taking a gamble with Benavidez here. I honestly think Johnson will win because he's so technical while Joe just swings. But really hoping for a Joseph win. 

Conversely, I really want McDonald to win because he's my boy, but I think Faber is just too goddamn good.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that money won't be a problem for Georges in a loooong time. I mean he's at the point where can do other things than fighting to get money, like magazine covers, commercials etc etc


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

didnt do a tapology but my thinking is basically the same as Punters, love mighty mouse and Mayday but I see a team alpha male clean sweep.

Might do a shot every time they show the Silva/Weidman promo tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> i listened to that podcast. GSP came off legit mental tbh. hope he sorts himself out and is able to come back.
> 
> as for the money thing, he obviously has enough that it doesn't matter to him.



Hopefully he sorts himself out and doesn't come back. People don't recover from the brain and head trauma the way you think and if he does have legit issues with shots to the head or thinks he might develop ianto something way worse than it is best he stays as far away as possible..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cody Mackenzie's shorts :lol












BIG MO's XXXmas Chatline said:


> Might do a shot every time they show the Silva/Weidman promo tonight.


RIP


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Night of the midgets is about to begin!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Old_John said:


> Night of the midgets is about to begin!


Favor is a beast. He has that killer instinct. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Hell of a job by Faber. Didn't expect him to outstrike McDonald for sure.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My boy Faber keeping his record of only ever losing in a title fight alive :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Johnson is class.

Crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## punkmichaels (Dec 7, 2013)

faber better get the winner of barao/cruz he's looked so good as of late


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Saw the shot Johnson laid on Joe and god damn was that a right hand. I hate when people shit on the lighter division for not enough finishes. 170-125 are the shit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

D.J., Urijah, and the rest of the munchkin crew got my respect tonight! :mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Rush said:


> My boy Faber keeping his record of only ever losing in a title fight alive :lol


Walls will be delighted. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Faber can beat everyone is the division easily except Barao & Cruz.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd back him to beat Cruz at this point seeing as his knee means his career is fucked. Unfortunately Barao gets the first shot at Cruz and he's going to win easily.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> I'd back him to beat Cruz at this point seeing as his knee means his career is fucked. Unfortunately Barao gets the first shot at Cruz and he's going to win easily.


Yeah, even when Cruz was healthy their fights were really close. It's a toss up between them too really. I don't see faber getting the better of Barao though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty fun card overall. 

A great KO by DJ. Sucks for Benavidez though because if (and thats a big if) Cruz beats Barao, he'll have lost twice to both the bantamweight and flyweight champ and it would be very unlikely for him to get a third shot at either of them.

Wonder what was up with Mendes... he was so gassed after the FIRST ROUND and usually he's in tremendous shape.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Apparently Mendes had the flu.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Would make sense. The change was pretty drastic though. I personally thought Lentz' body kick must have hit Mendes in exactly the right place. Flu would make a lot of sense though. Just completely drains your energy.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I thought the bodykick had something to do with it too, and it probably had. Must've really kicked the air out of him because Mendes was really blown out at the end of first and second round.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Dat Left.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Semtexed!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Goldbergs reaction to AS-Weidman 1










He was in utter disbelief :lol


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

I think everyone was at that point... Weidman was given a punchers chance but I don't think anyone expected what happened. Even Silva haters expected him to walk away with the title unscathed.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like Condit/Woodley (yes, Woodley) has been confirmed for UFC 171. Dana did say during the post-fight media 'scrum' that Tyrone Woodley was texting more than anyone so he probably just got annoyed  Interesting match though because it's a huge jump for Woodley to be fighting Condit, especially knowing the winner of that match will likely get the next shot at the UFC Welterweight Championship. Division just got seriously interesting.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

My mouth just dropped open when Weidman knocked Anderson out. It's alright, though. Anderson is going to fucking murder him in the rematch. As far as Condit/Woodley, Condit is going to pick him apart.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think Condit/Woodley is an interesting fight. And closer than a lot of people are giving it credit. I will be picking Condit come fight time, but I don't think it's going to be a walk in the park.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Fuck I hate Woodley he is going to lay n pray like a mother fucker. He will do nothing but try and bury his head on Condit's stomach and do nothing. Woodley has no other game plan for guys who threaten him on the feet. I hope Condit breaks his jaw then runs out of the cage and KO's his mom.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Fuck I hate Woodley he is going to lay n pray like a mother fucker. He will do nothing but try and bury his head on Condit's stomach and do nothing. Woodley has no other game plan for guys who threaten him on the feet.* I hope Condit breaks his jaw then runs out of the cage and KO's his mom.
> *
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



:lmao


I just had a mental vision of Condit finishing his post-fight interview and then saying to Rogan "Now, where's this ******'s mom?", finds her in the audience and then just lights her up like an Xmas tree :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I would pick Condit over anyone in the division in a 5 round fight. 

A 3 round fight against a notorious wrestler? Not entirely confident.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I personally think Condit beat Hendricks, so I have no issues with him in a 3 rounder with a wrestler. I also think Koscheck beat Hendricks as well.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Didn't think Condit beat Hendricks, but things were certainly heading that way if it were 5 rounds instead of 3.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Natural Born Killer BITCHES :mark:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Foot failed his post fight test with elevated levels of testosterone due to TRT. He had the go ahead to use it but still fucked up the levels apparently. That's twice now.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

so Hunt got Silva's bonus as well as his own, add that to KOTN bonus vs Struve and FOTN bonus vs JDS plus certain to have a got a big extra locker room bonus for the Bigfoot fight and thats a pretty damn nice financial year for him. Should be a good christmas round that house.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Wizard Of Walls said:


> Big Foot failed his post fight test with elevated levels of testosterone due to TRT. He had the go ahead to use it but still fucked up the levels apparently. That's twice now.


If he got the clearance to use it, fair enough. BUT not having appropriate doctors to oversee it or whatever and someone to maintain the levels has led to this. It's either super careless or deliberate and he;s a cheat.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

OH COME ALL KLEE FAITHFUL said:


> If he got the clearance to use it, fair enough. BUT not having appropriate doctors to oversee it or whatever and someone to maintain the levels has led to this. It's either super careless or deliberate and he;s a cheat.


Apparently what happened was even with the TRT Bigfoot's testosterone levels were very low so he was recommended to increase his dosage, which shot them up past legal levels. Sounds like a monumental cock-up to me


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*TSN.ca is reporting that UFC fighter Chael Sonnen had several inches of his colon removed during emergency surgery on Nov. 15 - one day before his first-round loss to Rashad Evans at UFC 167.

Sonnen confirmed that he had the procedure during a taping of TSN's Off The Record on Wednesday, after host Michael Landsberg revealed that a source told him about it.

"It's a little bit of a surprise that you had that information," replied Sonnen when asked about whether he had undergone surgery.

"When I sign a contract to fight, I'm agreeing to fight a guy on a certain day at a certain time and in a certain venue. It's my job to feel good when I go out and do it and if I don't that may play a hand in the fight."

Despite the medical emergency, Sonnen did not withdraw from the scheduled matchup in Las Vegas on Nov. 16 and was defeated in a first-round TKO.
*


Sonnen is gangster as fuck. No matter what you think of him, you have to respect that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

10 FUCKING DAYS






Christmas coming LATE in 2013

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

So sonnet had time to get colon surgery, make weight in time for weigh ins, and wasn't questioned by any governing body about any incisions or stitches on his body? I call bullshit.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I doubt it's bullshit. People get away with injuries all the time. Plus, Landsberg loves to disprove shit and isn't one to push fabrication.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Landsberg is also a walking corpse.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Plenty of words you can use to describe Landsberg.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

True but at the same time he isn't one to report bullshit.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Landsberg is also a massive mark and Chael just loves trolling the shit out of him, would not be surprised to if Chael got someone to 'leak' the info to him, just to work him and make him look foolish (again).

I mean Im not a doctor or anything but Im p sure this would be completely impossible.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe it's bullshit, no idea. If it is, then Chael's gonna Chael I guess. If it is true, that's gangster as fuck.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Meltzer is reporting that Chael's story is bs.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

There's no fucking way Chael had part of his colon removed the DAY before his fight with Rashad.

I can't believe there is a percentage of people believing that too. Chael is the greatest troll :lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh come on, help me grow the mythological stature of Sonnen.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

awww Sonnen pulling excuses for getting his ass handed to him by a top class fighter yet again .. that's cute


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Quasi Juice said:


> Landsberg is also a walking corpse.


He is a walking Botox injection with a show that used to be good.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rocky Mark said:


> awww Sonnen pulling excuses for getting his ass handed to him by a top class fighter yet again .. that's cute


If it really happened, its not an excuse....that's called fact.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

UFC 167 apparently did between 600,000-650,000 buys. That seems really low for a card that was hyped up, and GSP fighting. The gate for that event was $5.8 million, which was spectacular. I predicted it would do at least 800,000 based on that gate and the buzz for GSP and the 20th Anniversary of the UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Punter said:


> UFC 167 apparently did between 600,000-650,000 buys. That seems really low for a card that was hyped up, and GSP fighting. The gate for that event was $5.8 million, which was spectacular. I predicted it would do at least 800,000 based on that gate and the buzz for GSP and the 20th Anniversary of the UFC.


Are the numbers just for the live night or do replays count? If people didn't order the replay cause of the shit ending then that's probably why.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

rewatched the Silva vs Weidman fight. Haven't changed my opinion about Silva 'toying with his prey' and getting caught. Weidman will not beat a completely serious Anderson Silva. I know some Weidman fans will refute this but any moment in that fight that Silva took seriously, he completely overwhelms Weidman. I will not accept that Silva was not pissing around in that fight and got caught.

not that i support what Silva did. If you toy around too much all the time, you will get caught. He has all the skills to beat anyone on any given day and he acts like he's bored with this amazing ability and has to entertain himself. Finally overstepped the mark too far. Just annoyed he did it against Weidman who is overrated by fans for reasons I don't completely get. But every opponent of Silva is usually overrated pre fight.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

As a fan of both fighters I think Weidman was better on the day. He controlled the whole fight, even before the clowning. And Weidman is very capable of winning the rematch, serious Silva or not.

It is kinda funny as a neutral to see fans go back and fourth with extreme comments about one smashing the other. I think it is a very interesting fight that i am looking forward to.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lol


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

nazzac said:


> As a fan of both fighters I think Weidman was better on the day. He controlled the whole fight, even before the clowning. And Weidman is very capable of winning the rematch, serious Silva or not.
> 
> It is kinda funny as a neutral to see fans go back and fourth with extreme comments about one smashing the other. I think it is a very interesting fight that i am looking forward to.


never understood this opinion but you're not the only one to have it. I don't see what he did to 'control' the fight at all. Got Silva down for a bit in the first round maybe, was then outmatched on the feet, some people think it was fairly even and maybe it might have been but clearly only b/c of the pisstaking. 

Noticed a lot of people who think Weidman was the better fighter don't acknowledge Silva's clowning. Acknowledging Silva's clowning would sort of acknowledge that really Silva beat himself.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Glory tonight has a great card. Cheering for my boy Valtellini to win the WW Tournament.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^oh sweet forgot all about that,last couple have been great. Just got BT sport in this week too, every UFC and Glory card in glorious HD :banderas


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

With Roy Jones Jr. winning today we could see the much hyped Jones Silva fight when Silva knocks out Weidman..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anderson winning or losing changes nothing for me. I have no interest in seeing RJJ/Silva in an MMA or Boxing match. Especially if he wins the title back. In that case, I want to see him against Belfort, Jacare, Machida/Mousasi winner etc.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I assume it will be Vitor again to tell you the truth.. I don't think a Roy Jones Jr. fight would be that bad.. You would be able to see what Silva can do against a real world class boxer like Roy Jones.. Jones striking and boxing ability is on a whole different level than anybody Silva has ever faced so it would be different and interesting to see how he would react.. But like you said it could potentially take away from great fights with guys like Jacere and Mousasi who by the way is well overdue to face some real quality competition..


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Jupes said:


> never understood this opinion but you're not the only one to have it. I don't see what he did to 'control' the fight at all. Got Silva down for a bit in the first round maybe, was then outmatched on the feet, some people think it was fairly even and maybe it might have been but clearly only b/c of the pisstaking.
> 
> Noticed a lot of people who think Weidman was the better fighter don't acknowledge Silva's clowning. Acknowledging Silva's clowning would sort of acknowledge that really Silva beat himself.


Weidman took Anderson down hit him with some solid gnp. Then he had a near submission attempt. On the feet he landed more clean shots on Anderson, whilst Silva couldn't land anything but leg kicks. Then Weidman knocked him out. 

I can't understand why some people can't give Weidman any credit for the first fight. Silva is not a god, he is beatable and had lost before fighting Weidman

Clowning or not, Chris was the better fighter on the night.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Silva clowns around with everyone, thats how he fights (except with Chael who didnt give him the chance and Vitor who was too dangerous in the first round), difference was Weidman was patient whereas the likes of Bonnar, Okami, Griffin and Maia were hesitant and perplexed, someone was bound to catch him out eventually. Love Anderson but Im convinced Weidman is winning the rematch too, although tbf this year esp has proved there are no absolutes in mma.


anyway Glory delivered the goods again last night, highlight was Zimmerman doing the stanky leg, Rashad-style!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I hope Tate pounds Rousey


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Holzken/Valtellini was fucking incredible. Sucks that Joey V couldn't pull off the win, but man was it a great final. Holzken deserved that win.

Last night was yet another reason to believe that Viacom bought the wrong company. Glory is something I can't wait to watch. I really hope they stop paying Mayweather to just show up though. Dude clearly looks like he doesn't want to be there :lol


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Punter said:


> Holzken/Valtellini was fucking incredible. Sucks that Joey V couldn't pull off the win, but man was it a great final. Holzken deserved that win.
> 
> Last night was yet another reason to believe that Viacom bought the wrong company. Glory is something I can't wait to watch. I really hope they stop paying Mayweather to just show up though. Dude clearly looks like he doesn't want to be there :lol


Glory is definitely the better buy over bellator. Glory is what will hook people who are tired of the UFC's western wrestling heavy no finish style. Instant action short rounds and amazing finishes. Glory will have one major issue and that's finding an American poster boy and non English speaking heavy roster. For some reason 'Mericans hate that.
Every negative comment I hear by casuals is the ground game they fucking despise it cause they don't understand. Kickboxing is always what I tell them to watch so now theirs a great kickboxing product to show them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This was an excellent video. Everyone needs to watch this:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

this is cool:lol, hadn't seen Henato in a while


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

http://fightland.vice.com/fightland-show/screening-room-chris-weidman-and-anderson-silva

Chris and Anderson reflect on their first fight. Anderson said it was lucky, and Weidman of course disagrees.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i want Brock vs. Barnett


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Merry fucking Christmas indeed. I'd love to see Lesnar back in the Brocktagon if he's fully recovered from the diverticulitis. I don't like his chances against the top of the division but there was nothing quite like watching Brock step into the cage. For that hype and spectacle alone, I'd be all for it. With Cain out for a year, the HW's could use that extra boost.

UFC's marketing department has been on fire with the packages for Weidman/Silva 2. As if it needed any more hype. That first minute is otherwordly.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

no real huge Japan MMA NYE's show this year 

I know there's a few fights on the Inoki show, but not enough. I'm sad.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

amazing, really hope this becomes a regular thing, Don Motherfuckin Frye :mark:


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> no real huge Japan MMA NYE's show this year
> 
> I know there's a few fights on the Inoki show, but not enough. I'm sad.


I use to get so excited for the old Dynamite New Years show. MMA K-1 and some Pro Wrestling all on one show was amazing. My wife hated it but I watched every minute. JMMA ALL DAY


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

BIG MO's XXXmas Chatline said:


> amazing, really hope this becomes a regular thing, Don Motherfuckin Frye :mark:


saw this the other day. :lmao fucking amazing

when he buried the womens fight :ti


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Don Mother Fucking Frye... That guy is awesome and straight outta 1938... "Doesn't matter, hes a Yankee".. Great stuff


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dear god :lol


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Prediction time, bitches! :selfie


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone predicting another Weidman Ko on the feet is delusional. Silva didn't even try in the last fight. If he would have put a serious effort in he would have knocked Weidman out at some point, much like how he will knock out Wediman out Saturday.. Weidman is no Vitor Belfort on the feet, hes not the best striker Silva had faced by any stretch..


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I actually fancied Weidman so much more in the first fight.


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Watching the Predator Predictions makes me upset that I didn't scoop up the Don Fyre action figure a few weeks ago for 5 bucks. Isn't he like 80 and still looks the same as he did in the 90's?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

So... Brock Lesnar possibly returning to the UFC?

What do you guys think of this? I know Dana will be happy considering his highest PPV draw has just stepped away from the sport.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't give a shit if he returns or not. It's not like he can beat the Top 5 guys anyway.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Punter said:


> I don't give a shit if he returns or not. It's not like he can beat the Top 5 guys anyway.


Top 5 guys, I agree would destroy him. But he may be returning against Roy Nelson, that's a good fight in my opinion that I'd definitely be watching. I reckon he may take him.

Anyway, fuck ths shitty wrestling talk. How excited is everyone for Silva/Weidman 2?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Extremely conflicted. I really really really want Weidman to win. Dude is just so likeable, and I've been a big fan of his ever since the Munoz fight. Plus if he wins, we can see him against Belfort, Jacare, Machida, Mousasi etc. If Silva wins, only fight left for him really is Belfort for the second time. He won't fight Machida and Jacare since they're training partners.

Brain says Silva. Heart says Weidman. I don't want to be fighting an uphill battle by picking Weidman like I did Sonnen the second time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Takers Revenge said:


> Anyone predicting another Weidman Ko on the feet is delusional. *Silva didn't even try in the last fight.* If he would have put a serious effort in he would have knocked Weidman out at some point, much like how he will knock out Wediman out Saturday.. Weidman is no Vitor Belfort on the feet, hes not the best striker Silva had faced by any stretch..


wrong. 1000x wrong. Seems like everyone is either in the camp of "Anderson wasn't trying" or "Weidman is the fucking man, he's going to smash him again". Anderson showboats, he drops his hands etc. Thats how he fights. Saying he didn't try is asinine. However, he took that showboating and dancing around to a stupid level during the Weidman fight. As Silva put it, he lost control. As i'd say, he got overconfident. He had a lack of respect for Weidman last fight, and that won't be the case this time around. Should be a close fight, i'd say Anderson via KO in the 4th.



TCE said:


> So... Brock Lesnar possibly returning to the UFC?
> 
> What do you guys think of this? I know Dana will be happy considering his highest PPV draw has just stepped away from the sport.


could not care less.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

The closer this card gets, the less I am interested in it. It's weird. I can't explain it really. I have next to no interest in Tate/Rousey 2. And the chat on other boards I post at has been much less than I expected. This is going to do well under a million buys. 800 thousand some I predict.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright, can one of you explain the stigma surrounding Vitor and his TRT use? From what I understand, this is a fairly common thing in MMA, but anytime he's mentioned, everyone shits all over him for it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Alright, can one of you explain the stigma surrounding Vitor and his TRT use? From what I understand, this is a fairly common thing in MMA, but anytime he's mentioned, everyone shits all over him for it.


People link TRT with roids and since he got popped before and is on TRT they feel he is using TRT as a way to get around the roid usage or roid use causes your body to produce less testosterone so you'll need TRT to perform better leading people to believe that the reason he is on TRT is past roid usage. He's one of the most popular fighters that uses TRT so he tends to get most of the criticism along with Chael.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

At least it's working for Vitor. :draper2

Chael's been murked by Jones/Silva/Rashad. I guess it's excusable since Jones and Silva are the best in the business, though.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Rush said:


> wrong. 1000x wrong. Seems like everyone is either in the camp of "Anderson wasn't trying" or "Weidman is the fucking man, he's going to smash him again". Anderson showboats, he drops his hands etc. Thats how he fights. Saying he didn't try is asinine. However, he took that showboating and dancing around to a stupid level during the Weidman fight. As Silva put it, he lost control. As i'd say, he got overconfident. He had a lack of respect for Weidman last fight, and that won't be the case this time around. Should be a close fight, i'd say Anderson via KO in the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> could not care less.


Ya I guess I was stretching it a bit saying he wasn't trying but his showboating seemed a little excessive vs Weidman as compared to other fights..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Alright, can one of you explain the stigma surrounding Vitor and his TRT use? From what I understand, this is a fairly common thing in MMA, but anytime he's mentioned, everyone shits all over him for it.





Londrick said:


> People link TRT with roids and since he got popped before and is on TRT they feel he is using TRT as a way to get around the roid usage or roid use causes your body to produce less testosterone so you'll need TRT to perform better leading people to believe that the reason he is on TRT is past roid usage. He's one of the most popular fighters that uses TRT so he tends to get most of the criticism along with Chael.


Additionally Belfort when he wasn't on TRT his career was middling. He was out of the UFC fighting nobodies and a washed up Matt Lindland. Then he came back beat Franklin (not hard) and then got on the TRT before his title fight with Silva. He lost that b/c Silva is a beast and since then he's gone 5-1 over some top fighters like Rockhold, Bisping, and his fellow TRT buddy Henderson. 

TRT isn't a fairly common thing and its panned by a lot of fans b/c it is essentially legal doping. If your body doesn't produce enough testosterone then by all means get TRT. However if you are on TRT then you should not be allowed to fight. It is artificially enhancing performance.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Predictions subject to change considering I'll probably be going back and forth on Silva/Weidman until the deadline :lmao


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I want Weidman to win this weekend so it can make the Middleweight division more interesting, and also it may mean that Anderson moves to 205, and it would be cool to see him fight some Light-Heavyweights. Chris also seems like a cool, and laid back guy, so it's hard not to like the guy.

But i want a great fight more than i want any of them to win.

I always felt since he debuted, that Weidman would be the one to end Anderson's streak and so he did. I didn't however see it being a knockout, and i don't see him knocking Silva out again. If Weidman is to win i reckon it will be a decision or submission.

It's hard to predict this fight, because Anderson Silva is Anderson Silva and Weidman possesses a lot of tools that can trouble Anderson a lot. Such a great fight. This is the most excited i have been for a fight in a while


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I think Anderson retires if he loses tomorrow.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Alright, can one of you explain the stigma surrounding Vitor and his TRT use? From what I understand, this is a fairly common thing in MMA, but anytime he's mentioned, everyone shits all over him for it.


He was also tested positive in the past after his match with Dan Henderson back in the day. Vitor was also suspended by NSAC and decided to fight overseas so their is issues with that and why the head of NSAC said he will never get licensed. Guys in the twilight of their career I can kind of understand when men hit 30 their testosterone production slows down. But a 20 something year old Todd Duffee shouldn't need it. Vitor gets a lot of hate cause people are waiting for him to go back into mentally broken Vitor. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Im telling you guys Vitor's resurgence is nothing to do with TRT, his buddy GOD just visited him one night and told him its time to start kicking cunts in the mush.

Im convinced Weidman is gonna smash him tomorrow, was thinking decision but now Im leaning toward an early finish. Weidman seems too young, strong and confident whereas Anderson just seems so uninterested, I know he always was like that but some of the stuff in the build-up "if god wants me to be champ again he'll make it happen" doesnt seem confident at all.
Love Silva so this way if he loses I wont be too upset and if he does manage some magic and gets his belt back I'll mark out like a child at christmas.

Kinda want Tate to win just to see how fucking insane it'll drive Ronda, imagine a year of Meisha trolling the shit out of her, carrying around the belt smiling and getting loads of media attention, would be hilarious. Lets get real though - Rousey by sub.

Pretty sure Josh walks through Browne, usually feel people sleep on Travis but cant see him having anything but a punchers chance here.

fucking hyped anyway :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

will be here to lol @ you all when my boy reclaims his belt.

he back.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

scrilla said:


> will be here to lol @ you all when my boy reclaims his belt.
> 
> he back.




(Y)

So fucking hyped for tomorrow. I don't want a good fight, I want a 30 second KO from Anderson. Show that Buster Douglas motherfucker he's just a fluke.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

A 30 second KO wouldn't prove anything we don't already know. It would be no different to what Weidman did to Silva.

A beatdown with a finish like GSP-Serra 2 would be better for Silva fans surely


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I personally think Anderson is going to buzz saw through Weidman tomorrow. I said that for the first fight and fully believed it then as I do now. I believe I said that Anderson would murder him inside 2, 3 if shit got crazy. Instead, Anderson got too cocky and it cost him. I don't foresee Anderson doing that in this fight. I think he is just going to run right through him like he should have the first time. If he loses, I wouldn't be shocked if he retired.


Rousey is going to hurt that poor girl. Not much more can or needs to be said. I think Barnett takes out Browne fairly easily. Probably middle of the 2nd, if I had to guess.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Wizard Of Walls said:


> I personally think Anderson is going to buzz saw through Weidman tomorrow. I said that for the first fight and fully believed it then as I do now. I believe I said that Anderson would murder him inside 2, 3 if shit got crazy. Instead, Anderson got too cocky and it cost him. I don't foresee Anderson doing that in this fight. I think he is just going to run right through him like he should have the first time. If he loses, I wouldn't be shocked if he retired.
> 
> 
> Rousey is going to hurt that poor girl. Not much more can or needs to be said. I think Barnett takes out Browne fairly easily. Probably middle of the 2nd, if I had to guess.


i just watched the 168 promo commercial... ronda says shes gona break tates arm. i think ronda will win in the 1st. wish she fought cat instead. 

anderson was cocky becasue weidman took it to him in the 1st and silva was trying to get in his head by playing mind games. i think this will go all 5 rds


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Rousey and Tate were hot as balls at the weigh-ins.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Brandao coming in EIGHT pounds over. :ti


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I was never into Ronda that much, but at the weigh ins :moyes1


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Wizard Of Walls said:


> I personally think Anderson is going to buzz saw through Weidman tomorrow.


I see differently. I think that Weidman could have Chael'd Anderson in the first fight. He shouldn't have even been standing with Anderson in the first place. A better conditioned Weidman in this match should win. The only fear I have is that Weidman will be too confident and try to stand with Anderson again. If he does that it won't be like last time.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I think more then anything, the reason I want Weidman to win is to see Myers reaction :westbrook2


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't wait to see Ronda completely destroy Miesha. I hope that fucking two-faced bitch bleeds. I dislike her even more now that it is pretty evident she has breast implants. Serious, she's pretending to be a fucking athlete and she got breast implants? fpalm What a vain, futile bitch.

Anyways, I'm thinking Anderson wins, most likely via KO in the second or third, and Barnett wins via decision. Not excited for anything else but those three fights should be really good.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

LOL @ all these "experts" thinking Weidman will somehow get KO'd on the feet. Weidman won't even stand and bang with Silva this time around. He'll easily take him down at the beginning of every round and elbow him to pulp, and probably eventually submit him. 
Quite honestly, I think Spider is gonna be completely humiliated tonight. :sad:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Brandao coming in EIGHT pounds over. :ti


8 pounds? Damn. Must've been a hard weightcut or then he's just lazy, but whatever the reason is, that is just unexcusable. 

Pretty pumped for tonights card.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Diego put out a pressed saying he was in a car accident 2 weeks ago. Was hit head on by a drunk driver.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Old_John said:


> LOL @ all these "experts" thinking Weidman will somehow get KO'd on the feet. Weidman won't even stand and bang with Silva this time around. He'll easily take him down at the beginning of every round and elbow him to pulp, and probably eventually submit him.
> Quite honestly, I think Spider is gonna be completely humiliated tonight. :sad:


I'd love to see you here tomorrow morning so we can have a little chat.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> Kinda want Tate to win just to see how fucking insane it'll drive Ronda, imagine a year of Meisha trolling the shit out of her, carrying around the belt smiling and getting loads of media attention, would be hilarious. Lets get real though - Rousey by sub.


Taters gonna Tate? :troll


I was just marathoning the second half of TUF season 18 last week, and i'm in the same boat wanting Meisha to win this just for Ronda's subsequent meltdown. lol. Realistically, it will hurt her legacy if she loses to someone fresh off a loss, but it wouldn't necessarily be bad for the women's division to set up a rubber match and prolong one of the more interesting rivalries in recent years. I'm looking forward to more Edmond Tarverdyan unibrow jokes, and Ariel Helwani instigating even more heat between the two for the sake of dem PPV buys. :side:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Punter said:


> I was never into Ronda that much, but at the weigh ins :moyes1













Yeah, Rogan tried to play it cool but in the end couldn't help himself. Ronda looked fine as fuck at the weigh ins. Hottest title fight ever.



Can't wait for tonight. I keep looking at the clock out of excitement. As I write this, it's only 12:52 pm


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Walls if you didn't live in Canada i'd come over and watch the fights, BRO!.

I can't handle the "Bro-ness" of most sports bars that actively show UFC and if I had friends that were interested in pitching in to buy events at home would be another thing.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Wizard Of Walls said:


> Yeah, Rogan tried to play it cool but in the end couldn't help himself. Ronda looked fine as fuck at the weigh ins. Hottest title fight ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for tonight. I keep looking at the clock out of excitement. As I write this, it's only 12:52 pm


new ring girl checking out Ronda just as hard. but wanted nothing to do with Josh Barnett's socks.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Hall vs. Leben is pretty much a "Loser leaves town" fight.
I really like both fighters but only Hall has a future. 
But he needs to fubar him like those guys on TUF.

Roussey/Tate feud was fun, praying that those fake bitches hurt each other bad. 
Miesha winning it would be great just to see Ronda go mental. 
But, sadly, it will go Judo throw, arm bar, FU.

Cant/Wont predict Weidman vs. Silva. Weidman probably wants to chael him 5 rounds. 
I would lose my shit if the most hyped fight ever ends 10 secs in with a Silva front kick.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Walls if you didn't live in Canada i'd come over and watch the fights, BRO!.
> 
> I can't handle the "Bro-ness" of most sports bars that actively show UFC and if I had friends that were interested in pitching in to buy events at home would be another thing.



I'd be down, BROTHER. Yeah, I went with some guys from my gym I train at to go watch 166 and I'll never, ever do that again. It was a group of us who train and respect the sport surrounded by dozens of drunk, obnoxious college assholes. Never again. More often than not I just watch the fights with my chick. She hated it at first but has since grown to like it. She asks a lot of questions, though. It's a smart idea to get some people together to all pay for it. I think the average ppv is like $50 or something, if you invited 4 friends over and you all just paid $10, boom.

I would have gladly accepted Barnett's socked.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I seriously cannot wait for tonight. Got all my beers stacked up and have just started drinking now.

Been rinsing COD, probably going to still play until the UFC starts lol.

Remember UFC special announcement in an hour, probably about the new digital network. 

http://mmajunkie.com/2013/12/watch-todays-ufcs-special-announcement-on-mmajunkie-at-6-p-m-et/


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What the fuck is going on fam.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Diego put out a pressed saying he was in a car accident 2 weeks ago. Was hit head on by a drunk driver.


Well if that's the case then it's not _that_ inexcusable.

Not gonna lie, Brock vs Fedor would still be mark worthy.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Excited much!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty damn excited for this show. Haven't ordered one since UFC 100 but I've got a bunch of friends interested so I'm hosting.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I wish I'd have someone to watch UFC with. 

The Youtube stream is working perfectly, at least for now.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

My friend always invites me over for UFC cards, but he's the definition of a casual and stereotypical UFC fan. It's cringeworthy to watch MMA with him and his friends.


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

Did anyone watch the online prelim? Because William Macario looked really talented.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

can't put my finger on it, but I am not nearly as excited for this event as I know I should be.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Im predicting Howard via 2nd round ko,,


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Takers Revenge said:


> Im predicting Howard via 2nd round ko,,


Howard just did ryback a move


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

That slam was nuts.. Man Baha has a granite chin.. Those shots Howard landed from the high guard were nasty and Baha withstood.. I hope Dana keeps Baha around even though he has lost 2 straight.. Well assuming he has lost 2 straight..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Siyar :ti


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Not gonna lie, that Ryback supermove by Howard was pretty sweet! :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll mark so hard if Siver hits that spinning back kick. :mark:


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

What if someone hit sweet chin music


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Siver = lil' :brock


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Wizard Of Walls said:


> Yeah, Rogan tried to play it cool but in the end couldn't help himself. Ronda looked fine as fuck at the weigh ins. Hottest title fight ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for tonight. I keep looking at the clock out of excitement. As I write this, it's only 12:52 pm


damn, Ronda looking fine.



Bodog said:


> What if someone hit sweet chin music
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:kobe


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep Pro Graps out of this section.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Next fight will be Tibau's 21st fight in the UFC. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SO keen for Ronda/Tate fight, bot fighters so hot. Really can't decide which one is hotter


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

MOST UFC FIGHTS (coming into tonight)

1. Tito Ortiz - 27
2. Matt Hughes - 25
3. Randy Couture – 24
4. Chuck Liddell – 23
4. Josh Koscheck - 23
6. BJ Penn - 22
6. Frank Mir – 22
8. Chris Leben – 21
8. Melvin Guillard- 21
8. Georges St. Pierre - 21
11. Chris Lytle – 20
11. Rich Franklin - 20
11. Gleison Tibau - 20


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> SO keen for Ronda/Tate fight, bot fighters so hot. Really can't decide which one is hotter


If you just want to watch 2 hot chicks roll around then jog on and go watch some mud wrestling. If you're keen for the fight b/c they're both great fighters and happen to be good looking then fine. Just don't be the creep who just wants to perve on chicks. This isn't the WOW section.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Adrien Mercier said:


> SO keen for Ronda/Tate fight, bot fighters so hot. Really can't decide which one is hotter


I don't think they're hot. They both have good bodies. Tate has good hair. Tate's face is kind of :|


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Adrien Mercier said:


> SO keen for Ronda/Tate fight, bot fighters so hot. Really can't decide which one is hotter


take that shit to the WOW section, this ain't a beauty contest.

EDIT- Crushed by Rush :brodgers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Adrien Mercier said:


> SO keen for Ronda/Tate fight, bot fighters so hot. Really can't decide which one is hotter


But who is hotter? You can't leave us hanging like that, we NEED an answer.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Didn't expect Johnson to KO Tibau.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Did Leben just quit? wtf, hall did fuck him up at the end of the round though.

Well done Hall.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuck sakes... C'mon Chris zombie through it like with Terry Marin..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rush said:


> If you just want to watch 2 hot chicks roll around then jog on and go watch some mud wrestling. If you're keen for the fight b/c they're both great fighters and happen to be good looking then fine. Just don't be the creep who just wants to perve on chicks. This isn't the WOW section.


I was simply answering the poll question, relax, if no one cared about looks why would there be a poll question then, that's all I was doing. I've only just recently followed this rivalry, and I am indeed interested in the fight.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

know of any good streams for the PPV, bros?!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Leben had no business getting this last UFC fight. He was done a while ago.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Old_John said:


> know of any good streams for the PPV, bros?!


no sir, not at all


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

nice quick first fight there


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Miller vs Camoes.. Take your bets ppl!

Hope it is a good fight on this one myself. Not really concerned about the winner atm. I'm more with Miller though.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Big Jim picks up his 12th submission with a nice armbar..


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Really want Browne to win this fight.

But sadly I think Barnett is going to take it.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Omg Travis Browne has some sharp elbows


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

holy shit


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Holy elbows, browne is a monster.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

killacamt said:


> holy shit


That was gnarly. You see that gash on Barnetts eye? I thought Barnett was gona kick brownes butt. 

I want to see Travis Browne vs mark hunt


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Damnit.. The old guard I was used to seeing back in the day is slowly dying off. I really wanted to see Barnett win this cause he is a good match for some top contenders.. Browne is a stud though..


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fuck yes. Couldn't be happier to see Barnett get destroyed.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

All the fights have been over in the 1st rd. betcha the next fight is over in the first too.

Hope weidman-silva goes the distance


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Bodog said:


> All the fights have been over in the 1st rd. betcha the next fight is over in the first too.
> 
> Hope weidman-silva goes the distance


This would be a fantastic way to end the fight. I have no clue how this is going to go though. How often do we get to see Silva in serious mode? 

So, also would love to see a good fight here. Same with the R/T fight. Could be very interesting.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Tastes singing and bopping to the ring. She's on her death march. Lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rousey with dat diaz mean mugging


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Meanwhile Ronda has bmf walk to octagon


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

since I am a sane human being, I am picking ROusey via submission here.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Holy cow tate is hanging tough


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

20-18 Rousey through 2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

TOO EASY

*ROUSEY*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

No handshake for you.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic fight damn proud of Rousey!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Ronda getting boo d out the building for no shaking. Wow


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

I never thought I would get so into a womens MMA match


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Them boos :banderas


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see Ronda lose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Tate is tough but she didn't have the striking skills that will beat ronda if you can keep it from going to the ground.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't call this one. This could be one of the best fights in the history of the UFC or a crush in the first round.. I think it all depends on the mentality of each fighter. Hope for a good fight regardless.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Think Chris, want Silva.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

wow, a lot of boo's for Chris.

Edit: And the odd chants of USA


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh shit

Silva snapped his leg


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh shit! That's tragic.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

did. not. see. that. coming. 

Holy shit!


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh God I hate seeing these injuries in slow motion.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

OUCH. holy fuck i regret watching that


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't cuss either. Guys that was sick.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was hard to watch. Damn.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Cringing so hard at that. Fuarkkkkkkkk!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Silva did one of his vicious buzz saw kicks...he connected, and his leg snapped on impact around the femor.

This will be on deadspin, all the sport replays. Such a sad end to goat


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

heartbreaking way to end a fight and career


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know that much about MMA, but could that be his career done?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck that fuck that. Who designed bones to break ffs evolution.

Real shame for anderson will be tough to comeback from plus his age.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Pretty good UFC tonight. There were a lot of good fights. 

THOUGH!!!*!*!*!**!

Just to be an asshat.. I voted Rousey and for the 47ppl that voted Tate.. Well.. Sucks to be you.. Still a fantastic fight and probably the fight of the night.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Silva is done. This is a horrible way for his MMA career to end.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 1m

Anderson is yelling at the top of his lungs on the stretcher backstage. I've never heard anything like that. A horrible sound.

:jose

Sickening leg break. Feel really bad for Silva and slightly disappointed b/c that was shaping up to be a good fight.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Rousey vs Tate was a great fight. Props to Tate for hanging in there.

As for the main event... man, what can be said? That was horrifying. Just a very sad end to the fight and Silva's career.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

#dealwithit said:


> I don't know that much about MMA, but could that be his career done?


Yep. His career is over. He's fairly old, and towards the end of his career and this is a year out of the sport at least. 



Bodog said:


> Silva did one of his vicious buzz saw kicks...he connected, and his leg snapped on impact around the femor.
> 
> This will be on deadspin, all the sport replays. Such a sad end to goat


Femor? do you know anything about anatomy? His tibia and fibula are broken. Nothing to do with his femur.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rush said:


> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 1m
> 
> Anderson is yelling at the top of his lungs on the stretcher backstage. I've never heard anything like that. A horrible sound.
> 
> ...


Was awful, i everytime someone gets their kick checked i think fuck but what a fight for it to happen to and the fight, just shit utter utter bollocks.



Broken FEMOR.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright, fuck that. That was THE worst possible thing that could happen. This fight was being billed as the biggest fight in UFC History, and for the fight to end like that is just ridiculous. I mean, what are the odds? Something that has only happened one other time in the UFC happens again during THIS bout? It surely wasn't a desirable outcome from a business perspective, and I find it hard to believe that Weidman is truly satisfied with that outcome either. This isn't going to shut up Weidman's detractors either. Most of them thought the first result was a fluke, then this happens? Man, I just feel terrible. Props to Weidman for dominating the 1st though, and improving his defense. 

I'm hooked on this sport now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn, Anderson with a brutal TibFib fracture. :|

Get the man some pain meds, stat!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Trifektah said:


> Damn, Anderson with a brutal TibFib fracture. :|
> 
> Get the man some pain meds, stat!


Apparently he's screaming in pain backstage. I remember when my mate broke his femur playing football. His screams were pretty chilling


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why are people saying "femur" isn't the femur the thigh bone?*


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

That was heartbreaking. Worst way to end your career, when the option isn't yours.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Rush said:


> Yep. His career is over. He's fairly old, and towards the end of his career and this is a year out of the sport at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Femor? do you know anything about anatomy? His tibia and fibula are broken. Nothing to do with his femur.


yea sorry about that. it was below the knee above the ankle. looked like the bone was sticking out around the ankle

hope he feela better asap


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm still waiting for people to come out and say Weidman remains a fluke :lol

Worst possible way for a career to end. Wish all the best to Anderson. Still remains the GOAT.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DarkStark said:


> *Why are people saying "femur" isn't the femur the thigh bone?*


Yes. He broke his Fibia & Tibia. 

That was sick.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I really can't believe this and feel so bad for Silva.

What a shitty way to end a career, he's done. He's still the best to ever compete in MMA though, no one can doubt him that.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Why are people saying "femur" isn't the femur the thigh bone?*


cause i screwed up and called the tibfib the femur. my bad


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yes. He broke his Fibia & Tibia.
> 
> That was sick.


*yeah. The sound of it snapping is what got to me. I literally got light headed. I had to fan myself lol. Seeing it on slow-mo though... WOW

And if anyone posts that gif without putting it in spoiler form will get the fighting side of me. Don't post that shit unless it's in spoiler tags. Total fucking shoot.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a terrible way to finish a fight. Weidman is never going to get that clean, controversy free win over Silva. Highly doubt Silva will fight again, recovery time over a year, and he is getting old. Terrible way to go out for a guy who is or was arguably the best on the planet.

Rousey winning was a no brainer. Although I expected another first round armbar finish. Rousey really needs to improve her stand up because it's trash. However her takedowns are fucking sensational. 

Really enjoyed the card, good way to end the year and all that jazz. See ya all on the flip side in 2014, brothers.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Weidman. The Randy Orton of MMA. Killed a legend and ended his career.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

UFC is so fake. Weidman obviously turned heel tonight, and Silva did a tremendous job selling the leg. 

/ sarcasm. That's probably the end for Silva, and I hope he can walk again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Yes. He broke his Fibia & Tibia.
> 
> That was sick.


You mean fibula


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This is worse than that Louisville basketball player's leg break considering the situation.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Daniel Russo would have finished the fight.









*


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

She's clearly not amazing all round but Rousey's takedowns are absolutely beautiful.

Speaking of which, pollwise, I cant believe Tate is winning, her face is gross whilst Rousey looks nice when she smiles.

Overall, how to people feel about this year of UFC? There have been some amazing fights year round.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*WARNING*



Spoiler


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

^ :lmao That's fucked up. Negged.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Too soon? :lol

https://twitter.com/TimReuben/status/416895052661542912


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> ^ :lmao That's fucked up. Negged.


OMG IS THAT MY NEW SIG?! :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Punter said:


> Too soon? :lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/TimReuben/status/416895052661542912


*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Punter said:


> Too soon? :lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/TimReuben/status/416895052661542912


I love the internet


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Ugh... What's up with all the retarded Brazilian fans on UFC facebook writing death threats to Weidman?.. fpalm
I guess he shouldn't have protected himself?..


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Punter said:


> Too soon? :lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/TimReuben/status/416895052661542912


Wow... Just wow.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That poor bloke. He's getting fucking wrecked on Twitter.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

That was absolutely brutal holy fuck.

Great win for Ronda, that was a pretty awesome fight.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> OMG IS THAT MY NEW SIG?! :mark:


Cease and desist, fgt.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Weidman checked that fucking kick great though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Cease and desist, fgt.


ChampViaArmbar <3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That was gut wrenching to watch.

I feel awful for Silva, no one deserves to end an amazing career like that. Absolutely no one.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If anyone is interested in hearing about how one recovers from Silva's injury, check out this dudes twitter. He is an orthopedic surgeon who deals with MMA injuries. Wish all the best to the Spider. Looks like he's got a long road ahead of him if he wants to compete again. 

https://twitter.com/myorthodoc


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Evo and Oladipo are telling me what happened while we play some GTA. Has anyone posted a gif, I know it's probably horrific and grim but as usual I think I need to see. What a terrible way to end an awesome career though. Should call my cuz up since he loves watching UFC and talk to him about it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Spoiler: Silva/Weidman II gif


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rousey/McMann in Feb. :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rousey/McMann official for UFC 170. Olympic medalist vs. Olympic medalist. Looking forward to it. Fast turn around for Rousey.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


_*Andy, are you okay?*_

*shrugs*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Punter said:


> Spoiler: Silva/Weidman II gif


THAT WAS BRUTAL. Tough tough way to go out.

Rousey/Tate fight of the night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rousey/Tate was a very good fight. Shame about Silva.  Holy fuck Barnett got destroyed.

Weidman/Belfort should be interesting.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Belfort/Weidman is an extremely intriguing fight. My guess is that it's on the Memorial Day card. Will most likely pick Weidman come fight time, but Belfort has been looking like a beast lately. 

The Middleweight division lookin' fresh for the first time in a long time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Rousey is an absolute beast. Relentless attack. Tate didn't help matters by getting too close time and time again. If Tate kept her distance, like she did when she was having some success she probably could have lasted a bit longer. Still a good showing none the less, good heart and resolve to hang though.

Josh looked terrible tonight. Looked off right from the bell. Wasn't surprised to see that one end quickly. 

Terrible ending to the night though. Always sucks when fights are stopped for injuries Especially serious injuries. Such a shitty way for such a highly anticipated rematch to go down.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is there a link to the post-fight presser that I can actually watch? I know it's over, I want a replay.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Is there a link to the post-fight presser that I can actually watch? I know it's over, I want a replay.


The quality on UFC's official one is better, but for the life of me, I can't find their version on YT. This is still good though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks. I usually watch their stuff on Youtube as well, but couldn't find it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

speaking of the post fight press conference: "What was your favorite room" has to be the dumbest question of the year, right? :ti


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

How the fuck does someone from HGTV get credentialed for an MMA event? :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That HGTV person had to be an elaborate trolljob. That is the only explanation.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Uriah is an extremely likable dude. BALLS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Magic said:


> speaking of the post fight press conference: "What was your favorite room" has to be the dumbest question of the year, right? :ti


*Yes. But to her credit at least she asked a stupid question in English. *


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

'Twas a good PPV, a lot of fast paced matches which is always good. The only slightly lame fight was Uriah Hall's but it was due to his game plan and it worked. You can tell he's very gifted but mentally he's not in the right position. Tate/Rousey was great, but why did Tate go for the takedown time and time again? You don't do that to Rousey, she's a beast at defending it. The only times Tate looked to be gaining some momentum was when she was punching Rousey but other than that Rousey is far superior. Shame Rousey is such a whiny bitch though. Lastly, Weidman was the better man and I think he would have won anyway. Brutal ending to Silva's career.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Shit way to end the fight. Shame that we didn't get a definitive ending to the fight, which still has people asking questions on whether Weidman's wins were flukey or not.

I think Weidman is a beast though. He almost knocked him out again in the first


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah that was very unfortunate, I really wanted Weidman to win but not like that


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

@TimReuben
*@justinbieber Good luck for your next album. #breakaleg #ufc*


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

LOOK AT ALL THE RONDA SIGS NOW :lmao WHERE THE RONDA HATERS AT???? ONE TRICK PONY??? :lmao FUCKING BANDWAGONERS :lmao

MY GIRL RONDA COMPLETELY DESTROYED THAT DUMBASS MIESHA TATE AND MADE HER BLEED JUST LIKE I WANTED. AWESOME STUFF. RONDA ROUSEY THE FUCKING GREATEST, NO HANDSHAKE FOR YOU FAKE TWO FACED BITCH!!!!.....*AND STILL THE UNDISPUTED BANTAMWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLD, "ROWDY" RONDA ROUSEY!!!*

Barnett looked awful but at least there's finally a new credible contender in the heavyweight division.

I found it very interesting that the UFC didn't show the injury again after that first replay. Those idiots that call the UFC barbaric and "human cock fighting" must have had their mouths shut with the way the UFC handled it. Very classy on their part.

Looks like we're never going to get a decisive finish between those two so Weidman got lucky in that sense but props to him because it's really looking like he'll be the next poster boy for the UFC and in that first round he was as good as anyone has ever been again Silva. Weidman is super talented but the division will not be the same without Anderson. Hope that injury doesn't leave him incapacitated for good. This is one of those moments that will be remembered forever in the history of the sport.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:hayden3 I count 3 Ronda sigs, pretty sure champ had his before the fight, i was using a Ronda sig way back in the day before she got heaps popular b/c i'm hipster as fuck like that, and Rousey had his name changed back to Rousey which he had well before the fight. No bandwagoners here son.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nope none here, i still think she's a cunt :robben2

Silva had a successful surgery then which is good news not sure if he'll be back though, then again you never know.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

I think Weidman is a great fighter but that was a freak fucking accident. Yeah he checked it but I've never seen anything like that happen tbh.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Didn't see that coming, in more ways than one. It was pretty crazy, after Weidman checked that first leg kick I said to my gf "He just kicked his knee, he needs to be careful so he doesn't break his leg or his foot" and then bam. I was like no fucking way. That was the first part of did not see that coming. The second part was Weidman completely beating Anderson's ass up until that point. At no point was Anderson winning that fight, he was getting smashed. Shitty for him to go out that way but I don't see him coming back. He's in a shit situation now. If he doesn't come back he goes out with 2 embarrassing losses or he comes back to go out on a win and risks losing again due to lay off, injury and age. Then he'd probably go out on a 3 fight losing streak and that's worse. Feel for him. Vitor/Weidman is really interesting.

If Meisha had just did her best to stand with Ronda I firmly believe she would have won. I don't think McMann will beat Rousey but I think Cat might. Barnett getting knocked out was fucking crazy.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it's time people accept that the first fight wasn't a fluke. Weidman proved it in the rematch despite the injury.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

First fight wasn't a fluke, but it felt like it wasn't totally deserved as Anderson played a huge part in his own downfall by clowning around and again tonight he played a huge part in his own downfall by stupidly throwing leg kicks with that much power. This was a clear accident (unlike what Punter was trying to claim in the chatbox :banderas) but tbh Weidman deserves his 2 wins over Silva. Silva helped him out but he still got it done in the first fight and he owned him in the 1st in this fight.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

People need to understand punching someone in the face and knocking them out in MMA is not a fluke. Weidman hit Anderson right on the chin and the lights went out case closed. I guess every knock out is a fluke right? Sucks Anderson broke his leg like that it took Corey Hill I think like 3 years to come back from that injury. Barnett got blown the fuck up, that is the first time he's been stopped since Cro Cop in pride if I'm not mistaken. Tate is on that Melvin Gullard fight IQ level. Expected Jim Miller to run through Camos, not sure how impressed I am with Dustin cause if the reports are true and Diego had a car accident how much of that played into the outcome, Dustin had the right game plan though take the shit right to him work the body where most guys do the whole weather the storm with Diego.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Pappa Bacon said:


> People need to understand punching someone in the face and knocking them out in MMA is not a fluke. Weidman hit Anderson right on the chin and the lights went out case closed. I guess every knock out is a fluke right?


*What's that old saying again? "The harder I work, the luckier I get." I think that sums it up well. There's no such thing as a lucky punch, there is just the fortune to be able to strike quickly enough when the opportunity presents itself.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know if accident is the right word, because Weidman meant to block the kick, and the block was meant to hurt Silva so he wouldn't try it again.

Freak event would be more appropriate in my view.

In my mind this fight provided a little closure. Chris was better in both fights, and ended them both in brutal fashion. He beat Anderson in every facet of the game twice, and he played Silva's game and came out on top twice.

Anderson is the GOAT, but i think he's finally met his match in Weidman


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah but a check isn't meant to break someone's leg hence it being an accident.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Still sucks for Weidman, there is going to be 2 asterisk's beside both his wins.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Wizard Of Walls said:


> Still sucks for Weidman, there is going to be 2 asterisk's beside both his wins.


Yeah this is the truth, no matter how dominant Weidman becomes there will always be those claiming he got a lucky break against Silva. I don't think he's a better fighter than Silva but you have to be very good to get "lucky" twice against the same man. Not sure how the fight would play out if that injury had not happened, you never know with Anderson's stand up game but to me one thing is clear and that is that Weidman deserved to win both fights. He was the better man twice.

I'm a bit worried about Sara McMann. Haven't watched much of her but a silver olympic medalist must be really good on the ground and that will cause Rousey some major problems. Zingano would be an easier fight for her, I think, unless McMann has some serious flaws in her submission defense and a glass jaw.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Watching the leg break with fresh eyes

It sounded like a broken baseball bat on contact. The live footage you really can't see th compound fracture, but you can freaking hear it! Ouch !

Weidman was gona win th fight anyway unless Silva got a miracle TKO/Submission 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Happy that Uriah won. Seems like a really nice guy and he has talent but he still looked mentally weak.

Holy shit Browne. I expected something like Hunt Silva. Those elbows puuuh. Browne vs. Werdum for the title shot should be next.

Ronda vs. Tate was FOTN but Tates fight plan was garbage. I really hate it when fighters say: 
"I went into the clinch because i didnt want to run away in fear. My stand up is better, but screw it Im gonna try to takedown the female Cain."
Rondas walkout was brilliant. That song, that face...i loled the whole time.
Still being pissed at the end was also great, you reap what you sow girl.
Great fight, from start to the end.

I was never a fan of Anderson Silva, but nobody deserves a injury like that. Im still a little shocked. 
But still, this fight proved that Weidman is the real deal. He controlled the fight and even checked the kicks better than the first time.
At no point was Silva winning it.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

TheJack said:


> Rondas walkout was brilliant. That song, that face...i loled the whole time.
> Still being pissed at the end was also great, you reap what you sow girl.
> Great fight, from start to the end.


Indeed she reaped what she sowed! I mean, the crowd literally SHITTED all over classless Ronda and booed the trashy bitch out of the building. 
:lol :clap


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Rousey fighting again in just two months AGAINST MCMANN :mark:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Old_John said:


> Indeed she reaped what she sowed! I mean, the crowd literally SHITTED all over classless Ronda and booed the trashy bitch out of the building.
> :lol :clap


Classless? Ronda is fucking awesome, it's the dumbass MMA fans who are the majority that obviously don't have the sensibility to read both their actions in the proper light. Nobody intelligent can say Tate is the babyface in this situation. At the very best they're equally as crazy, the thing is that Ronda's craziness drives her into being a superb athlete with unparalleled mental focus and strength, while Miesha's turns her into a fucking fake cunt.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So apparently, Silva's corner said that the first leg kick that Weidman checked cracked Silva's shin bone. It was already softened up before the second check. We all know what happened there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How would they know that?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck if I know. Ariel posted that Silva's corner said it:










Maybe they could hear a cracking sound on the first kick when it was checked. Since checks do damage back, they probably realized that something was up after that first kick.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why the fucking hell would Silva be throwing leg kicks with a cracked shin?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

He probably didn't realize he was hurt because of all the adrenaline. Plus, probably going back to what was his most effective strikes in the first fight, being his leg kicks.

I don't really know. Simply speculation on my end.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Also, Roy Jones Jr. challenged Nick Diaz to a boxing match :lol

Sure. Why the fuck not I say.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> Classless? Ronda is fucking awesome, it's the dumbass MMA fans who are the majority that obviously don't have the sensibility to read both their actions in the proper light. Nobody intelligent can say Tate is the babyface in this situation. At the very best they're equally as crazy, the thing is that Ronda's craziness drives her into being a superb athlete with unparalleled mental focus and strength, while Miesha's turns her into a fucking fake cunt.


You would think she'd shake Tate's hand out of respect for taking her into the 3rd rd and escaping arm bars,ect.... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

No she doesn't. Ronda doesn't have any obligation to shake anyone's hand if she doesn't want to. All she has to do is tear arms off, as usual.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

napalmdestruction said:


> Classless? Ronda is fucking awesome, it's the dumbass MMA fans who are the majority that obviously don't have the sensibility to read both their actions in the proper light. Nobody intelligent can say Tate is the babyface in this situation. At the very best they're equally as crazy, the thing is that Ronda's craziness drives her into being a superb athlete with unparalleled mental focus and strength, while Miesha's turns her into a fucking fake cunt.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xGEEizciA0

Here are the best parts:

8:49
11:54

Sorry to burst your bubble. Both are fucking fate cunts and Ronda started it.
You reap what you sow
Well at least you have the superior athlete right.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Ronda is the best heel ever so why not stick with it?


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

or










To be challenging for that MW belt by the end of 2014, Calling it!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^Jacare is a bit of a safe bet tbh seeing as he's probably one or two fights (at most) away from challenging. Mousasi is more of a bold prediction though to be fair. Isn't he facing Machida next? All I can say is good luck with that.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah fighting him on 15th of February in Brazil, Should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If Weidman's up for 3 defenses, I see Belfort (already confirmed), Machida, and Jacare challenging him for the belt next year.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

big Mousasi fan, cant wait for that Machida fight


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

It was so refreshing for a change to have a blood feud where the two people actually don't like each other!!!

So sick and tired of people burying the hatchet after the fight.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Bodog said:


> You would think she'd shake Tate's hand out of respect for taking her into the 3rd rd and escaping arm bars,ect....
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You think Miesha having a decent performance against Ronda negates all of their legit bad blood? Ronda is not a fucking fake like Miesha, she wears her heart on her sleeve and gets very emotional easily, that's exactly why I like her. What you see is what you get, unlike some of these fake bitches (men and women) who put on their suit and their PC corporate speech and everything is all right (GSP anyone?). I respect her even more now that she refused to shake hands. If there's one thing I can't stand is watching an NBA game and when it ends all the players have a great fucking hugfest between them all. People enjoy sports because of the stories and the emotions, otherwise is just people throwing a ball around for the hell of it. Let them be controversial and hate each other.

Sports are not about everybody being friends and respecting each other.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Wizard Of Walls said:


> Still sucks for Weidman, there is going to be 2 asterisk's beside both his wins.


Yeah, he mentioned that in the post-fight, even though the first round was quite clearly very cut and dry. I had my money on Weidman all along, but never like this...


I'm pretty sure he's going to have a very solid reign though.

In other MW news, It's good to see Uriah Hall back on point. This is the fighter I was expecting to see coming out into the UFC, and training in Oregon has clearly made a massive, massive difference. I'm glad, too. Not a lot more entertaining than an on form Uriah Hall.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Bodog said:


> You would think she'd shake Tate's hand out of respect for taking her into the 3rd rd and escaping arm bars,ect....
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*lol no. You don't shake the hand of someone you genuinely dislike. If someone insults my family do you think I'd shake their hand if I beat them in a sporting event? lol no fucking way. Fuck that and fuck them. Ronda was absolutely in the right to not want to shake her hand.

Like Ronda said... you don't spit on my back then expect me to shake your hand when you face me. *


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FLUKE!!! Asterisks everywhere for Weidman.

That is all.

Also Ronda is a boss. And Meisha started it way back in Strikeforce. She put her face in Ronda's face and Ronda didn't back down.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Change your name to Anderson Silva-Superkick please.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Man that kick was fucked up. When I saw it live and saw Anderson randomly fall over in pain the first thing that came to my mind was a botched fix. I'm not the type to believe it that sort of thing either but that's what it looked like at first. After seeing the replay and seeing Anderson's leg look like linguine I almost puked.


----------



## JavALT 117 (Dec 24, 2013)

Good match between Rousy and Tate, and a crazy ending to the Weidman Silva fight... a little disappointing really =(


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Punter said:


> Fuck if I know. Ariel posted that Silva's corner said it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If his shin was 'cracked' they're essentially saying he fractured it on the first kick and turned it into a complete fracture on the 2nd kick.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Anti-Rousey crowd kinda pissed me off. I get that she can come off as immature but she's super fucking competitive and I like that about her. Miesha messed with her the whole time during TUF with the "Edmond Rousey" stuff and talked a bunch of shit and then wanted to shake hands after she got her ass beat. I completely see why Ronda didn't want to shake her hand. Wasn't a matter of not respecting Miesha as a competitor, it's just what she deserved after acting like self-entitled cunt and not being able to back it up in the cage. Some fighters have the poise to shake someone's hand even if they acted like a twat before the fight, Ronda doesn't have that type of personality and you can't hold it against her. Seems like what she's doing is working just fine.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rush said:


> If his shin was 'cracked' they're essentially saying he fractured it on the first kick and turned it into a complete fracture on the 2nd kick.


I guess so :draper2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fight Pass is cool as fuck, man.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this was apparently on Jim Miller's wikipedia yesterday.

:ti


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Everything Tate did to Ronda on TUF, Rondo did to her pre the Strikeforce fight.
The fake smiling, the friendly behavior, hell Ronda acknowledged to pissing Tate off because she had no rival and didnt need another friend.

I laugh at people saying that Ronda behaves like that because Tate is a fake cunt (true) and said something on Twitter (true, but come on seriously...).
Ronda wanted a rival, Ronda messed with Tate in the first fight and now that the tables were turned she couldnt handle the same stuff?

It doesnt matter if shes more competative than GSP. If you talk trash and cant handle the trash talk from others, you are just a immature fake bitch and deserve every bid of hate you get.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:banderas at picking sides between Tate and Rousey. They're both as bad as each other.


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

Rush said:


> :banderas at picking sides between Tate and Rousey. They're both as bad as each other.


Except that Ronda is 2-0 and Miesha is 0-2.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not talking about their fighting abilities you muppet


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

People won't let this ronda/tate thing go will they?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Team Rousey F-F-For Life. She's a DBZ fan. Nuff said. Miesha is cute and all but her facial expression always looks like she just smelled her own fart. Ronda can Uchimata and mount me any time, just leave out the arm bar part :cool2


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> FLUKE!!! Asterisks everywhere for Weidman.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Also Ronda is a boss. And Meisha started it way back in Strikeforce. She put her face in Ronda's face and Ronda didn't back down.


Explain to me how the first fight was a fluke? Anderson did to him what he was doing to everyone, Lutter, Mia, Forrest, Bonnar, so on. Wiedman punched him in the face and knocked him out that's not a fluke. Stop swinging from Anderson's nuts. I guess two Japanese scrubs tapping him out in pride doesn't count either. One by flying leg scissor heel hook. By your standards no matter who beat Anderson and how they beat him it would be a fluke right? 

As far as people shitting on Ronda get over it. MMA needs people like her, look at the biggest rivalries in history it's usually two guys who hate each other and want to rip their heads off Rampage vs. Wand, Chuck vs. Tito. Not only am I all for not touching gloves everyone should get the stare down like PRIDE. Think of Dustin vs Diego, you don't think that stare down would have been epic and maybe get Dustin some fans? Part of what made MMA so big so fast was the personalities of the fighters, you want to build new stars and new draws you need to give them as many chances as you can to let them showcase who they are.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

ROUSEY


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Anyone else super excited to see The Crushers UFC debut? Few years to late like most of the great Japanese fights that have shown up Gomi and Kid. I can't wait to see Kawajiri.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jack Slack wrote a brilliant article breaking down Weidman/Silva II and the broken leg. Pretty much puts away the idea of it being a freak injury. Highly recommend reading it

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1904314-ufc-168-how-chris-weidman-buried-the-legend

It's cool that he notes Weidman wanted Silva to kick, and to do that, he throws two kicks prior to Silva throwing his. He realized it was the one good bit of offense that Silva landed the last fight, and prepared for it accordingly.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Punter said:


> Jack Slack wrote a brilliant article breaking down Weidman/Silva II and the broken leg. Pretty much puts away the idea of it being a freak injury. Highly recommend reading it
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1904314-ufc-168-how-chris-weidman-buried-the-legend
> 
> It's cool that he notes Weidman wanted Silva to kick, and to do that, he throws two kicks prior to Silva throwing his. He realized it was the one good bit of offense that Silva landed the last fight, and prepared for it accordingly.


Bloodyelbow had a similar write up about the differences in checks for kicks and that Chris threw a hard check at the top of the shin to make silva second guess kicking him. He baits him high checks and his leg snaps bit Chris knew what he was doing and was trying to make silva abandon leg kicks with the style he checked them with.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Bloodyelbow had a similar write up about the differences in checks for kicks and that Chris threw a hard check at the top of the shin to make silva second guess kicking him. He baits him high checks and his leg snaps bit Chris knew what he was doing and was trying to make silva abandon leg kicks with the style he checked them with.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You usually check with the shin. What Chris did was check with the knee/upper shin, which I missed the first time I watched it, and is different from checking with the shin. He wanted to discourage Silva kicking and the only way he could do that was to give Silva damage back. Was he expecting to break Silva's leg? Probably not. But I'm sure Weidman was well aware of the possibilities of what happens when a guy kicks as hard as they can and you check that kick with your knee. The first kick he checked resulted in a crack (according to Silva's corner), and the second one fractured the leg completely.

The same thing happened when Korean Zombie checked Aldo's kick with his knee. Aldo's foot got busted up:










Chris also mentioned that Ray Luongo did this in the past as well. Broke a guys foot in training doing the exact same thing. Called it the "knee destruction". If anything, this will result in guys like Aldo and Barao setting up their leg kicks instead of simply going as hard as they can.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Well, the Silva/Weidman bouts just got me hooked.*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

was just reading both those articles, good stuff, Jack Slack is the man,










love this gif, that kick goes so fast his foot appears to pass right through KZ's knee, like a ghost passing through a door


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rush said:


> :banderas at picking sides between Tate and Rousey. They're both as bad as each other.


*I think picking sides in a rivalry is only natural. I just get a kick out of people that think everyone has to be nice to each other in sports. I like it, especially in a physical sport like MMA, when the two hate each other. And if you hate someone there's nothing wrong with not shaking his/her hand. I hate fake shit like that...but that's just the ******* in me I suppose. It's like a fake/forced apology. Don't even bother.



Why didn't the crowd boo when Daniel Bryan refused to shake Shawn Michaels hand? :hayden3




SHAKE MY HAND!!!!!

*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Shaking of the hand in sports is supposed to be a sportsmanship thing. It's expected even in rivalries as it's about RESPECT more than anything else. Not shaking the hand is basically disrespecting the other wrestler and can be interrupted as the other wrestler not being a worthy opponent.


Which Tate really wasn't in that match as she was an idiot that wanted to go for takedowns against Ronda, but yeah. 


I don't care either way, ARROGANCE>>>>


There have been plenty of sports teams that have walked out on their opponents after a playoff defeat because they didn't like the fact they JUST lost and didn't want to shake the hands of the people that just beat them. People even get mad over that even though I love it. Some fans are just pussies I guess.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*There are other reasons that have nothing to do with being a worthy opponent that can cause someone to not respect their opponent. If you don't respect someone don't shake their hand. Don't be fake about it. I love that in sports. I love the hate. : BOOGIE COUSINS knows what I'm talking about.*


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Punter said:


> You usually check with the shin. What Chris did was check with the knee/upper shin, which I missed the first time I watched it, and is different from checking with the shin. He wanted to discourage Silva kicking and the only way he could do that was to give Silva damage back. Was he expecting to break Silva's leg? Probably not. But I'm sure Weidman was well aware of the possibilities of what happens when a guy kicks as hard as they can and you check that kick with your knee. The first kick he checked resulted in a crack (according to Silva's corner), and the second one fractured the leg completely.
> 
> The same thing happened when Korean Zombie checked Aldo's kick with his knee. Aldo's foot got busted up:
> 
> ...


Yeah your typical Thai check is the Soft check above the ankle where the leg has more give and flex. What Chris and KZ did was a hard check upper part of the shin below the knee cause you never ever want to check a kick with your knee as the joint will always lose and hurt like a mother fucker. Reason why the upper part of the shin does that and deters kicks is like they stated it's basically kicking a pole that isn't going to budge. Hoost did it vs. Stefo in K1 and cracked his shin as well it's fantastic technique that I expect to see more.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hard checks seem rather smart to do against a guy like Silva and if he trained for it then congrats to him as it clearly wasn't just a "fluke" victory then. 

Still sucks for Silva, but if it's legal then Weidman was a smart mother fucker for breaking Silva's leg. 




DarkStark said:


> *There are other reasons that have nothing to do with being a worthy opponent that can cause someone to not respect their opponent. If you don't respect someone don't shake their hand. Don't be fake about it. I love that in sports. I love the hate. : BOOGIE COUSINS knows what I'm talking about.*


Well it depends if it's the winner or loser refusing to do it. In BOOGIE's case he just lost a close game against a division rival and he was absolutely right not wanting to shake their hand after a lose. You should be MAD after a lose and not want to congratulate a team for just beating you. I also LOVE that and agree with you.


In this case it was the winner doing it and refusing to shake the loser's hand. She did it because she hates her and I think that's fine, but other people believe there's a difference between hating someone and having respect for them and not shaking her hand was a sign of disrespect. Pretty sure there was a lot of trash talk going into this match and not sure I'd want to shake the hand of someone that said they wanted to BREAK ME either, so I have no problem with it. 


And yes, fake "respect", fake "humility", etc really needs to stop in sports so real rivalries can actually take place, but unfortunately it's all about marketing these days so we get all these guys that don't want to ruin their own image so they can sell some shit and make more money.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> Team Rousey F-F-For Life. *She's a DBZ fan*. Nuff said. Miesha is cute and all but her facial expression always looks like she just smelled her own fart. Ronda can Uchimata and mount me any time, just leave out the arm bar part :cool2


Ah, fuck, shes winning me over again. First her walkout and now this...


2013 was a great year. Great title and non-title fights and I cant remember a show i watched that i didnt like.
So sad that GSP left, but at least the welter- and middleweight division are now more exciting.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Tate fucked with Edmond ya'll. You just don't fuck with Edmond.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Man that kick was fucked up. When I saw it live and saw Anderson randomly fall over in pain the first thing that came to my mind was a botched fix. I'm not the type to believe it that sort of thing either but that's what it looked like at first. After seeing the replay and seeing Anderson's leg look like linguine I almost puked.


you TNA fans think everything is a work.

:kobe9


----------



## wweuniverse23 (May 19, 2011)

GSP retiring and Anderson probably retiring too, time for new fighters to enter the cage.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

It is an accident b/c you don't check someone's kick with the intention of breaking a leg. It can happen, but its not a common occurance. No one is saying Weidman didn't deserve the win though.



DarkStark said:


> *I think picking sides in a rivalry is only natural. I just get a kick out of people that think everyone has to be nice to each other in sports. I like it, especially in a physical sport like MMA, when the two hate each other. And if you hate someone there's nothing wrong with not shaking his/her hand. I hate fake shit like that...but that's just the ******* in me I suppose. It's like a fake/forced apology. Don't even bother. *


Its fine to pick sides if its b/c you like one fighter, or like their style or think they're better etc. Basing it on their personalities its beyond retarded. They're both complete bitches. Shaking someone's hand after a fight isn't like a fake or forced apology, its more, as Magic said, about respect and sportsmanship. Especially against someone you just beat. 



DarkStark said:


> *There are other reasons that have nothing to do with being a worthy opponent that can cause someone to not respect their opponent. If you don't respect someone don't shake their hand. Don't be fake about it. I love that in sports. I love the hate. : BOOGIE COUSINS knows what I'm talking about.*


Ronda said in mulitple post fight interviews that she respects Tate.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Anyone watching the card this Saturday?

The main event should be fun, I like Hyun Gyu Lims chances in this fight, he's a huge WW with power. Tarec is no slouch though, and he's the favourite. Should be a good one.

I also can't wait for Tatsuya Kawajiri's UFC debut.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Tarec is the more technical one. He really impressed me with his Marquardt performance. Granted, he's coming off a year lay off, but he should the nod.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> The neatest thing about both is that Weidman kicked first to draw a kick out of Silva. Weidman is not a particularly good kicker, but both times he kicked, Silva kicked back immediately, and Weidman was able to check.
> 
> No, freak injury implies it was simply misfortune. There was nothing accidental about Silva getting hurt. When a hard kicker kicks a knee, he hurts himself. Sometimes it's enough to finish a fight, sometimes it's just enough to stop him from kicking for a while, but kick a knee Silva did.


I didn't even notice Weidman set up Anderson's kicks by throwing kicks first. That was brilliant. Again, I highly recommend reading Jack Slack's article. It was an excellent analysis of what went down.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

As much as I like Lim he is going to get dismantled by Tarec. Tarec has nice crisp straight strikes and won't get into a slug fest. Lim I don't think will take it to the ground, Tarec also has great counter wrestling coming out of team quest. Also Lim has a questionable gas tank. I'll be watching though cause of Kawajiri.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Everyone's suddenly a Ronda Rousey fan :lol.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Everyone's suddenly a Ronda Rousey fan :lol.


I wana see her KO'd so bad


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

UFC marathon all day on FS1. :kobe9


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Just rewatched Silva/Overeem cause there really is nothing more satisfying to me than seeing Overeem get knocked the fuck out. For him to look down on an absolute beast with a heart of gold like Silva and think he was going to breeze through, couldn't of had a better ending. Love this fight. 

Currently watching top 100 knockouts. :mark:


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

A$AP said:


> Just rewatched Silva/Overeem cause there really is nothing more satisfying to me than seeing Overeem get knocked the fuck out. For him to look down on an absolute beast with a heart of gold like Silva and think he was going to breeze through, couldn't of had a better ending. Love this fight.
> 
> Currently watching top 100 knockouts. :mark:


It's usually what causes Overeems to get knocked the fuck out. From Chuck, Khiratanov, Hari, Bigfoot, Browne, and so on. If Werdum had ko power and didn't try pulling guard I'm sure he would have won. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

As I've mentioned before, I'm pretty damn new to this sport. Being so new, I was wondering what your guys' protocol is when it comes to your favorite fighters? Do you all pick a favorite in each weight class, or just a few guys you've really grown to love over the years? The only REAL favorite I have is Lauzon, but I've become partial towards guys like Poirier/McGregor/Pettis/Hendricks/Sonnen (dat mic work). Faber's the ultimate BRO and you can't dislike him (though I'm trying to fight liking the Alpha Male guys), and I'm really digging Browne as well. But yeah, what do you all do?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> , or just a few guys you've really grown to love over the years?


Basically just that, latch on to a few guys over the years and become a fan of how they fight, weightclass doesnt really matter to me. Then some fighters just have that natural likeability about them (Mark Hunt, JDS, Korean Zombie etc).
Theres loads I think are dull but theres no fighters I can really say I hate, I dislike Reem a bit but in that heel way that I love watching him fight to see if he'll lose, so I hope he beats Mir and hangs around (the bigfoot and browne KO's are among my fave moments of the year). Tim Kennedy really rubs me the wrong way too.

McGregors my favorite fighter just cos he's a hometown boy, I met him a few times years ago,followed his career, know people who train in his gym and him being the only Irish guy in there Im way more emotionally invested in his fights than anyone others right now. Im gonna be an absolute nervous wreck when he starts fighting elites.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You get a few fighters you grow to love. Blokes like Faber, Pettis, Aldo are all faves of mine since their time in WEC, Miguel Torres was GOAT back in the WEC as well. Silva and GSP i enjoy purely b/c they were at the top of their game. Fan of Rory MacDonald b/c he's a beast. Then there's blokes who always have entertaining fights like Lauzon and Dunham.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

here's an interesting fact. if alex caceres didn't kick edwin figueroa in the groin, and didn't smoke weed at some point before his fight with kyung ho kang, he'd been on a 6 fight winning streak. BRUCE LEEROY.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I tend to like fighters i predict to have good careers or become champion a lot of the time.

Jones
Weidman
Barao
Ben Henderson
Cain
JDS

Then there's the ones i really enjoyed watching at the top of their game likes GSP and Anderson.

My favorite fighter has always been Jon Jones though, since i first started watching mma.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Love me some JDS, Lawler, Aldo, Mighty Mouse, Cruz, Silva, GSP and gotta mention sanchez batshit crazy and a warrior.

I do miss chuck and old rampage, also thiago alves when he's on his game love watching him.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

shogun, sonnen, bisping, leben, koscheck, sanchez and mccall are my favorite non-aussie fighters. random list i know.

oh. nam phan and bruce leeroy are pretty great too.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope belfort-weidman happens

I read Belfort takes testosterone replacement therapy and can't pass a drug test in Vegas and UFC wants the fight in Vegas

I've watched a lot off Belfort fights the past couple of days. The dude is a big time striker. 

Both guys are wrestlers and can strike so I'd order the PPV for sure


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Belfort is not a wrestler. He has his black belts in judo and BJJ.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Weidman takes Belfort down, and wears him out before finishing.

I think Machida-Weidman is very interesting though


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Rush said:


> Belfort is not a wrestler. He has his black belts in judo and BJJ.


my bad. I watched Jones-Belfort and Rogan said "he has good strikes which is surprising bc he's a wrestler". Joe was prob talking about Jones then

I need to learn more about MMA. I'm starting to get into it more than wwe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Machida-Weidman could definitely go either way. They'll probably give Machida the fight after Belfort gets his ass handed to him in the 2nd round.



Lyoto looked absolutely deadly at 185 against Munoz.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Weidman > prime Anderson Silva


----------

